#ubuntu-si 2011-07-25
<Tadej> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Wireless, mikrofon in tv-out  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4845/new/posts/
<napsy> ve kdo kak kul free video editor za windows?
<nafisa> kuku
<tr43nd> kuku...
<CrazyLemon> lulu
<nafisa> še mal ... pa bojo prišli ...
<nafisa> komi čakam, da sestrično vidim
<CrazyLemon> a je dobra?
<nafisa> poročena ... pa srbkinja ... ok, malo slovenske krvi ima ... ne vem, če je zate ;)
<nafisa> pol slovenka, pol srbkinja je
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da me moti če je srbkinja?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> whatsup whatsup
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> lp
<tr43nd> hi
<CrazyLemon> en mau je mraz
<napsy> eh mraz, mraz je sam politicni konstrikt ki te zamot od resnicno pomembnih tem
<napsy> konstrukt*
<napsy> :-)
<napsy> 11.10 je ze kdo probal?
<CrazyLemon> a ta izgovor  uporabljaš medtem k se  zunaj na mrazu stiskaš z bejbo? :D
<CrazyLemon> andrej je probal
<napsy> hehe lol :)
<napsy> ti jih pa strelas :-)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu niti ne vem kaj govorim ker sm zmatran :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> gervinho
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> gervinho?
<bogdanov> arsenal
<bogdanov> prsu
<bogdanov> kuj zabu
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> kolnu
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> prvič slišim :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td8PeYyD8L4&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;ILA Feat SHA_C-YA_JUICE - NAJJACI(Serbian Rap)&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> poslus
<bogdanov> kvaj rap
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHxkaquslbA
<bogdanov> taj hud
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka> &#x202a;FRENKIE-RAISE&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuu
<bogdanov> juhej
<bogdanov> :D
<tr43nd> ,./
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1173-1: FreeType vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1173-1/
<sasa84> oj bogdanov ;)
<vatts> all your base belongs to us
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbgcgahdbgbdenffckohanhobdcnkoip
<Pepelka> Start G+ - Chrome Web Store
<alyosha> ma kjesi ludi limun
<CrazyLemon> ma evo me debeli alyosha
<CrazyLemon> kje si ti
<alyosha> ma jz končno malo počivam
<alyosha> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> nestoj spet lagat da si kao neki delau
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> delam ze 2 tedna nonstop neki
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> zdj končno je večalmanj use narjeno
<alyosha> se par poličk in tako
<alyosha> nič večjih del več
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> pizda kko bom znorew
<alyosha> chrome mi neki šteka ne predvaja filmčkow na netu
<alyosha> FF pa Å¡teka za popizdit
<alyosha> pokaze usako 4o sekundo
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> hahah CrazyLemon
<alyosha> lej jo tvojo punco
<alyosha> http://www.tocnoto.si/modules/gallery/uploads/dsc_0830.jpg
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> kao znane slovneke na plaži:D
<CrazyLemon> dobra je za svoja leta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj se zresni:D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic93AKpR_pQ
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Plum Cake&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<alyosha> hahaha beka ima iz coop-a use sestavine
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> BORUT PAHOR na televiziji
<vatts> juriš !
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vatts> saša šta se je desiŁo?
<sasa84> oj vatts :))
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej kšno risanko ;)
<CrazyLemon> grem js počas spat..kake risanke
<CrazyLemon> !g jessica nigri
<Pepelka> Jessica Nigri Fan Page | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/OfficialJessicaNigri
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/novacut/novacut-pro-video-editor
<Pepelka> Novacut Pro Video Editor by Novacut Team &mdash; Kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> mogoče jim bo celo uspelo
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<tr43nd> dober vecer
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> Mlada družinica z otrokom se odpravi na morje.
<Sky[x]>  Ata seveda takoj skoči v morje in zaplava. A glej ga zlomka, pripeti se nesreča, da mu kopalke nekako zdrsnejo s telesa in ubogi revež ostane v adamovi obleki.
<Sky[x]>  Brž na pomoč pokliče ženo, ki je na plaži, da mu naj vrže nekaj, da se ovije in pride iz vode. Žena brž pogleda okoli sebe in edino kar ima pri roki je otrokov slinček. Brž ga vrže možu v vodo. Le ta si ga zveže okoli svoje moškosti in pride iz vode.
<Sky[x]>  Cela plaža pa HA HA HA HA HA HA......
<Sky[x]>  Začudeno pogleda na svoje mednožje, na katerem piše:
<Sky[x]>  RASTI, RASTI MAMINO VESELJE!!!
<tr43nd> lol...
<sasa84> lol
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<nafisa> zebe me
<tr43nd> obleci se
<nafisa> sem oblečena ko medved
<nafisa> volnene nogavice ... flis gor ...
<tr43nd> ja pol se pa stisni h komu...
<Grega> racunalnik objemi
<tr43nd> jaa
<nafisa> ma, računalnik je premali
<nafisa> mi samo levo koleno greje
<nafisa> no, še vedno trdim, da je 10.10 boljši od 11.04
<tr43nd> a ti imas 10.10 gor ?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> sem si dala 11.04
<nafisa> pa mi je kr mal žal
<nafisa> včer sem si dala ...
<tr43nd> a ti ne odgovarja novi vmesnik?
<Grega> tud meni je bil 10.10 bolj vsec, potem sem pa dal 11.04 in mi je blo zal, pa sem namesil debian :)
<nafisa> chrome v 11.04 dobi en rob gor na vrhu ... je manjše okno pol ... wine se mi na roke noče inptalirat ... ko ga pa preko programskega središča, mi pa enih programov noče inptalirat ...
<nafisa> ma, saj v klasičnem desktop načinu laufam
<nafisa> unity mi že v 10.10 netbook remix ni bil všeč
<tr43nd> gnome je kr zakon
<Sky[x]> nafisa si vidla kaj sem kopiral ? :D
<nafisa> ?
<nafisa> kje?
<Sky[x]> mal bolj gor
<nafisa> jst sem prišla gor ... ob ... 22.34 ... ob 22.37 je izpisalo * Sky[x] has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<tr43nd> a je probal gdo ultimate edition?
<nafisa> naslednje je tvoj prihod ob 23.05
<nafisa> in potem tvoje vprašanje, če sem videla ... bla bla bla
<nafisa> tako da ... mislim, da nisem videla
<nafisa> Sky[x], a kaj takega, kar bi mogla videt?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Odprtokodni AMD HD 6000 gonilniki že na 60% hitrosti zaprtokodnih  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5033/new/posts/
<Grega> obvezno
<Sky[x]> nafisa ja !
<Sky[x]> nej ti eden skopira
<nafisa> nobenga ni
<tr43nd> <Sky[x]> Mlada družinica z otrokom se odpravi na morje.
<tr43nd> <Sky[x]>  Ata seveda takoj skoči v morje in zaplava. A glej ga zlomka, pripeti se nesreča, da mu kopalke nekako zdrsnejo s telesa in ubogi revež ostane v adamovi obleki.
<tr43nd> <Sky[x]>  Brž na pomoč pokliče ženo, ki je na plaži, da mu naj vrže nekaj, da se ovije in pride iz vode. Žena brž pogleda okoli sebe in edino kar ima pri roki je otrokov slinček. Brž ga vrže možu v vodo. Le ta si ga zveže okoli svoje moškosti in pride iz vode.
<tr43nd> <Sky[x]>  Cela plaža pa HA HA HA HA HA HA......
<tr43nd> <Sky[x]>  Začudeno pogleda na svoje mednožje, na katerem piše:
<tr43nd> <Sky[x]>  RASTI, RASTI MAMINO VESELJE!!!
<Grega> zdaj si ga pa prizadela!
<tr43nd> evo
<nafisa> hvala, tr43nd
<tr43nd> np
<tr43nd> sem preprican da te sedaj manj zebe
<Sky[x]> a se kermu na tej strani
<Sky[x]> http://vivin.net/2009/05/26/jquery-tip-changing-the-type-attribute-of-an-input-element/
<Pepelka> jQuery tip: Changing the TYPE attribute of an INPUT element | Rough Book
<Sky[x]> ful zacne JAVA zret CPU ?
<nafisa> nisem Å¡e sprobala ...
<tr43nd> niti ne
<nafisa> na 10.10 mi ni žrlo
<nafisa> edino 1x se je nekej zaciklalo ...
<Grega> kje je kaksna java?
<tr43nd> ja, mi zre
<tr43nd> a me hekate ?
<Sky[x]> isto sranje se zgodi ce z opero odprem
<Sky[x]> nv kva je to kr neki
<Sky[x]> nv jst ta link odprem in mi nabije process JAVA na 630%
<Sky[x]> in CPU segreje do 90 stopinj pa venti se zacnejo gret an
<nafisa> Å¡e neki je
<nafisa> na 11.04 mi FF isto jebe kot na 10.10
<nafisa> moj komp ne mara firefoxa
<tr43nd> lol
<Sky[x]> chrome zacni uporablat hehe
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> saj ga
<nafisa> ampak na 11.04 mi ni všeč
<nafisa> ko mi ta tazgorn okvir nrdi
<tr43nd> a imas FF 5.0 ?
<nafisa> ja, 5.0
<tr43nd> a si probala v chrome kaj v Preferences - Personal Stuff spremeniti ?
<nafisa> ne gre ... tole je gor, veš ... od ubuntuja ... ko piše, ker program je ... pa kaj maš odprto ...
<nafisa> tam sem mela pa to poleg zavihka
<nafisa> in je bilo potem okno avtomatsko večje
<nafisa> pa chroma mi noče nastavit kot privzeti brskalnik
<nafisa> s ff pa sami problemi
<nafisa> NE MARAM 11.04
<tr43nd> ja, zastopim, jaz oznacim ,,Hide system title bar and use compact borders,, pa je to to, uporabljam pa Chromium
<tr43nd> pa 10. 10 ,
<Grega> nafisa: debian namesti
<nafisa> kaj naj z debianom?
<nafisa> če bi kaj dala gor ... bi rada minta sprobala
<tr43nd> mint...
<tr43nd> KDE
<nafisa> ja, men je kolega reku, da bi mi mogoče mint bil bolj všeč, ko pa ubuntu
<tr43nd> a si sprobala ULTIMATE EDITION ?
<nafisa> ultimate kwa?
<tr43nd> disto linux baziran na ubuntu
<nafisa> ne, nisem nič drugega, kot samo ubuntu ... 10.04-11.04 ...
<tr43nd> http://ultimateedition.info/
<Pepelka> Ultimate Edition
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> 1x sem skor mandrivo ... sam mi je ni ratal dat na komp ...
<nafisa> oz. mi je ...
<nafisa> pa mi mrežne ni prepoznalo
<nafisa> pa sem si windowse pol nazaj dala
<tr43nd> od vseh distro ki sem jih sprabal se mi U.E se najbolj dopade
<tr43nd> *sprobal
<nafisa> ammmmmmm
<nafisa> bi to sploh delalo na moji mizerni mašinci?
<tr43nd> kaksni?
<nafisa> !g msi wind u90
<Pepelka> MSI U90 Wind, | Moj  mikro http://www.mojmikro.si/news/msi_u90_wind
<nafisa> !g iskanje google msi wind u90
<Pepelka> MSI Wind U90 gonilniki Windows XP in  Linux | Laptop Vozniki Download http://www.laptop-driver.net/msi-wind-u90-drivers-windows-xp-and-linux/?lang=sl
<nafisa> ah
 * sasa84 is back (gone 01:47:45)
<nafisa> jst imam 120 GB HDD ...
<nafisa> 1,68 GHz
<nafisa> 1 GB ram
<tr43nd> menda bi, saj to je ubuntu, edimo veliko programov ima zraven, kar se mi dopade, da mi ni treba vse dowlovdat
<nafisa> 9,8 inch
<nafisa> veliko programov ...
<nafisa> katerih?
<nafisa> sasa84, wb
<tr43nd> distro je na dvd, velik je 2.5 - 2.9 gb
<sasa84> oj :))))
<nafisa> nimam pogona za dvd, tr43nd
<tr43nd> usb key
<nafisa> fuj ... debian ma same svetle teme
<nafisa> bruh
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> grauž
<nafisa> jst sem si še xchat čist spremenila ...
<nafisa> wanna have a pic?
<tr43nd> ??
<nafisa> pa še opomba ... zdej ga imam velik svetlejšga, kot sem ga imela na 10.10
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/41115_2ffkv/xChat.png
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> za tole sem se jebala pol ure ...
<nafisa> ne smej se
<tr43nd> ok,ok,...
<nafisa> dA grejo vse barvne kombinacije skup ...
<tr43nd> js mam kr klasiko
<nafisa> eee ... sem si naredila bolj temno pa toplo vijola
<sasa84> nafisa, WTF?!
<nafisa> kaj, sasa84 ???
<sasa84> grauž :P
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> ne maram bele
<sasa84> bela je pa ja znamenje devištva :P
<nafisa> nisem devica
<nafisa> sem raje prasica
<tr43nd> to je za kamuflazo ...
<sasa84> mhm
<tr43nd> cunc
<nafisa> nočem kamuflaže
<nafisa> foter ve, da me je že črnc pojahu ...
<nafisa> tako da :D
<nafisa> nema ... nisem devica ... in ne pretvarjam se, da sem
<tr43nd> a mas se oceta?
<tr43nd> pa mamo tudi ?
<nafisa> ammmmmmm ... zakaj ju pa ne bi imela?
<nafisa> kaj misliš, da sem stara 75 let al kuko=?
<tr43nd> hja, nekateri smo pac brez
<nafisa> imam starša ... oba živa ...
<nafisa> ampak oba invalida
<tr43nd> lepo
<nafisa> oba letos stara 45
<tr43nd> no, to ni lepo da sta invalida
<nafisa> grdo pa tud ni
<tr43nd> tudi to drzi
<nafisa> ampak za našo državo to očitno je grdo ...
<nafisa> kako delajo z invalidi ...
<nafisa> da jih sram ni
<nafisa> in če moja mama umre (bog ne dej) pred penzijo ...
<tr43nd> hm, na, ti dam malo kontra
<tr43nd> http://www.shrani.si/f/1Y/QG/4MX5sU9V/screenshot.png
<nafisa> bom morala plačevat enormne vsote denarja državi ...
<nafisa> ker ji je država kao dajala invalidsko nadomestilo
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> tvoje ozadje mi je všeč
<sasa84> nafisa, oba sta invalida?
<nafisa> a to imaš tole ... ta edition?
<sasa84> tr43nd, w00t!
<nafisa> ja, oba, sasa84
<tr43nd> ja
<sasa84> a že od rojstva al ...'
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> nesreča
<sasa84> :((
<nafisa> ej, tr43nd ... všeč mi je take ...
<nafisa> res
<nafisa> a se da tam tud xchat po moje prefarbat? :D
<tr43nd> slika je prirejena, conky tudi, x-chat pa se bo,...
<tr43nd> verjetno
<nafisa> ma tud 4 delovne površine?
<tr43nd> ma,  oz. kolk si jih nardis
<nafisa> aha, super
<nafisa> no, js rAbm ponavad 3 ...
<nafisa> ena je pa za vsak slučaj ... da kaj odložim tja, ko ne rabim na površinah ... kak skype ... ko ga na vsake pol ure pogledam
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> sasa84, razočarana sem nad 11.04 ...
<sasa84> vrjamem
<nafisa> na roke mi sploh ni inštaliralo wine
<nafisa> ko ga inptaliram v programskem središču ... mi noče prav inštalirat prav chata, zarad katerega sem si dala gor wine
<nafisa> ma, goni se naj :((
<nafisa> + cel šminkeraj ... ko menjaš delovne površine ... ti kao sem pa tja drsijo površine ...
<tr43nd> to mene moti pri ubuntu, ko ga nalozim, moram vse kar rabim dol vlecit pa nalagat, tak da to je pri U.E velik plus
<nafisa> čist preveč nepotrebnega šmekeraja
<nafisa> tr43nd, moj chat je treba naštelat ...
<nafisa> pa ne maram odvečnih programov gor
<tr43nd> raje jih imam kot pa ne...
<nafisa> po moje bi pol jst polovico programov, ko so gor ... dol zmetala
<tr43nd> ja, ti verjamem, tudi jaz ne uporabljam vseh
<nafisa> ne da jih ne uporabljam ...
<nafisa> ne maram met navlake gor, katero ne uporabljam
<tr43nd> hm, ne upam si recit temu navlaka, enmalo imam spostovanja za tiste ki so to spisal, smatram jih pac bolj sposobne od sebe
<tr43nd> pac moje osebno mnenje,..
<nafisa> ja, to že ...
<nafisa> ampak jst odstranim iz kompa vse, kar mi ni všeč
<nafisa> al pa mi ni uporabno
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> v dveh tednih 16 prometnih nesreč :D
<nafisa> na enem in istem odseku
<nafisa> !g ibogain
<Pepelka> ibogain :: DROGE? POMOČ! :: MedOverNet (stran: 1) http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?15,545329
<nafisa> aja, tr43nd ... ko si rekel 2.5-2.9 ... tud tako ne morem
<nafisa> mam samo 2 GB USB ključek
<tr43nd> aha, pol pa najboljse da na ubuntu ostanes
<tr43nd> al pa kak sabayon
<tr43nd> hm, ze mesajo Oslo in video igre...
<tr43nd> http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/games/from-fantasy-to-lethal-reality-breivik-trained-on-modern-warfare-game-20110725-1hw41.html
<Pepelka> From fantasy to lethal reality: Breivik trained on Modern Warfare game
<nafisa> jak fuj
<nafisa> ne maram the iger
<sasa84> yang je zdej kao u kamuflaži... Guest72884 :P
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> kere lepe spomine sem dons posnela
<sasa84> grem pančkat ;)
<sasa84> papa
<nafisa> joškota je tud na skypu kr dol ruknlo
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-26
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1174-1: libsndfile vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1174-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Odprtokodni AMD HD 6000 gonilniki že na 60% hitrosti zaprtokodnih  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5033/new/posts/
<Tadej> jutro
 * Tadej je skor zaspal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Odprtokodni AMD HD 6000 gonilniki že na 60% hitrosti zaprtokodnih  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5033/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Odprtokodni AMD HD 6000 gonilniki že na 60% hitrosti zaprtokodnih  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5033/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> sup
<nafisa> elektrike zmanjkalo :S
<Guest72884> nafisa nabavi ups
<nafisa> yang, kaj naj nabavim?
<nafisa> telemach?
<nafisa> bogu v riti tega sranja ni
<Guest72884> tisto ne, da ti drzi elektriko ups baterija
<nafisa> saj na kompu imam ... baterijo
<nafisa> samo mi internet skine
<nafisa> pa kot da imam denar za oslarije
<nafisa> mal preveč se trudim za tistih par €
<Guest72884> ja
<Guest72884> ups je pod 100 eur
<Guest72884> ampak ce imas  aterijo  na rac ga ne rabis
<nafisa> lepo, če tebi to nič ne pomeni
<nafisa> meni 100 € pomeni 2 meseca hrane
<Guest72884> to je potem zelo poceni hrana, zihr ne kupujes v merkatorju
<Hekos> 100€ v primeru da sam na bone jem
<Guest72884> 100 eur 60 dni pomeni 1.33 eur na dan, ne verjamem da se ti tale racunica izide
<Guest72884> ce pa se ti pa svaka cast
<nafisa> kruh pečemo doma ...
<nafisa> paradižnik imam od doma
<nafisa> papriko imam od doma
<nafisa> bučke imam od doma
<nafisa> čebulo imam od doma
<nafisa> rdečo peso imam od doma
<nafisa> pečenice imam od doma
<nafisa> golaž doma skuham pa zamrznem pa si prinesem potem v LJ
<nafisa> tako da ... je 100 € dost realna ocena moje kupljene prehrane v LJ
<Guest72884> no to ja, sem mislil da bi morala vse v trgovini nabavljati
<nafisa> doma imamo pa domače meso pa domačo zelenjavo, sadje ...
<nafisa> grem počasi na vlak ...
<nafisa> se javim kaj iz telefona
<nafisa> imejta se
<nafisa> cya
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Odprtokodni AMD HD 6000 gonilniki že na 60% hitrosti zaprtokodnih  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5033/new/posts/
<nafisa> tralalala lala lala
<nafisa> kaj je meni slabo ...
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> lu
<nafisa> joskooooo
<nafisa> kurac palac ... sploh ne vem, ce tole men dela
<nafisa> gnome-system-monitor mi pobira cel procesor ...
<CrazyLemon> kill gnome-system-monitor ? :9
<Guest72884> nafisa
<Guest72884> ce nimas mocnega racunalnika raje uporabi kaksen lightweight window manager
<nafisa> seveda ...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, tega ne smem killat
<nafisa> kaj že ...
<Guest72884> icewm ali pa blackbox
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zakaj že?
<nafisa> bo spet kej narobe
<nafisa> sovražim 11.04
<CrazyLemon> npr. kaj?
<nafisa> pa FF mi še slabše kle gor dela
<nafisa> polhno neke grafične navlake
<nafisa> dej ... yang ... povej ... zakwa se ti skrivaš kot guest?
<yang> to je avto nick  change
<nafisa> kill -9 2331 ... in je zgino
<CrazyLemon> na..zdej bo pa armagedon ker si killala gnome-system-monitor
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> kako nastavim, da bo VLC privzeti player
<nafisa> ?
<CrazyLemon> tako da greš v prednostne programe
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> sam morm Å¡e najt ukaz ... pa bo
<nafisa> evo
<nafisa> sam mi Å¡e kr totema zaganja
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R3xnFhrm8o&playnext=1&list=PL396F128286E18CFC
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Tris-V dolini tihi&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> na banani boš noro ti skakala :D
<CrazyLemon> jah desni klik odpri z
<CrazyLemon> izbereš progrma pa problem rešen
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta a nč ne znaš al kaj
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> ja, sam hočem, da je privzeti program
<nafisa> ne da za vseh 100 posnetkov delam desni klik ... če bom vsakega posebi odpirala
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/0p5swAVCgiM
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Baruni - Mene Grije&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sej ne boš za 100 posnetkov delala desni klik
<CrazyLemon> boš pa za 20 različnih video formatov delala desni klik
<nafisa> ahjej
<alyosha> pusti ti CrazyLemon on nima pojma
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> on se samo dela da zna
<nafisa> joškoooooooooo
<alyosha> kjesinisi
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> 10 tablet ... 7 € :\
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 3!
<alyosha> max
<alyosha> CrazyLemon zrihta za 1,5:D
<CrazyLemon> ta debeli
<nafisa> reč to v lekarni ...
<alyosha> on je the Pilula
<nafisa> da naj dajo
<CrazyLemon> samo bluzi
<alyosha> CrazyLemon d jdj se zresni:D
<nafisa> te bo postran farmacevtka gledala
<alyosha> si začew delat
<alyosha> hahaha
<Sky[x]> lp
<alyosha> smao si mislis res nafisa da ji rečeš u lekarni
<alyosha> nene jz to dobim bolj poceni od limona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jebeš delo
<alyosha> helllo Sky[x]
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> lenćuga ena
<alyosha> jebemte
<nafisa> limun nima zdravil proti kašlju .,..
<nafisa> predvidevam
<alyosha> kako ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo moraš močno podrgnit
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma samo ti bodi tiho
<CrazyLemon> delaš 2 uri na dan
<alyosha> niti ne 2
<alyosha> 1,30 do 1,45
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mwahahha:D
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno DELAM
<CrazyLemon> evo..in pol ti meni 'lenćuga'
<alyosha> nisem ko ti
<alyosha> strošek
<alyosha> ti ne delaš 0
<alyosha> 000000000000000
<nafisa> a pod delo se smatra drkanje? al tuširanje pa umivanje zob pa to?
<CrazyLemon> pa raje delam 0 kot pa ~1.40
<alyosha> ah nafisa pol je CrazyLemon polno zaposlen:D
<alyosha> pod delo se šteje samo to za kar si plačan
<alyosha> oz. maš neko korist materjalno od tega:D
<nafisa> i sad prestanite sa ovim
<alyosha> ma ta CrazyLemon je res en lenivec mona
<CrazyLemon> alyosha človek..nestoj bit dosadan :D
<alyosha> http://www.google.si/imgres?q=lenivec&hl=sl&sa=X&tbm=isch&prmd=ivns&tbnid=i-B_9iZgpSd2UM:&imgrefurl=http://www.dnevnik.si/foto/296404&docid=90Od-ZnrTe2_vM&w=420&h=278&ei=6skuTo7OOIyeOsTY5X4&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=355&vpy=244&dur=557&hovh=147&hovw=209&tx=124&ty=94&page=1&tbnh=126&tbnw=169&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0&biw=1440&bih=691
<Pepelka> lenivec - Google Slike
<CrazyLemon> entourage is back!
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/E3_OhHLjEyY
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si gledal topgear?
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Jole-Dusa od papira&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<alyosha> entourage new season al neke stare ponavljajo kje?
<alyosha> nafisa si se preselila u mb?
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal in nova sezona
<alyosha> človek kje je bil uni vojaški "odpad"
<nafisa> alyosha, sem Å¡e blizu tebe
<alyosha> kjer use kar majo lahko kupiš?!
<nafisa> nea skrbi
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha UK
<alyosha> jebemga kdaj gremo u Å¡oping?:D
<alyosha> miš da lahko to pripelješ?
<alyosha> nafisa ja lipo ane:D sem se ze ustrašu da si pobegnila daleč stran:D
<CrazyLemon> 'miš' da maš para za šoping? :D
<nafisa> bom ...
<nafisa> 1x že
<alyosha> bomo najdlikašnega sponzorja:D kao mu zrihtamo robo
<alyosha> dupla cena:D
<alyosha> samo tipi so meli nema da nema tampizda
<alyosha> 20k za tank nek tašen mini
<alyosha> hud
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> sj je reko al kupis tank al focusa:D
<nafisa> alyosha, mi lahko zrihtaš Sinecod za polovično ceno vsaj?
<alyosha> al mondeota:D
<alyosha> hahah nafisa nisem ti jaz lekarnar:D
<alyosha> ne igram se jaz tej igric več
<alyosha> sploh
<alyosha> 6+months sober
<alyosha> olee
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 6+months fatty
<CrazyLemon> ole
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> oleee
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebotte samo danes sem preveč pojedu
<alyosha> pohanega sira in pomfrija
<CrazyLemon> samo danes? :D
<alyosha> ma učiraj recimo nisem:D
<nafisa> prid k men, joško ...
<alyosha> preducirajsnem tudi
<alyosha> ful preveč
<nafisa> mam eno zanimivo francosko solato ...
<alyosha> zanimivo?:D
<nafisa> ja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> kako to zgleda
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> namesto krompirja je koruza noter
<CrazyLemon> če nafisa omenja zanimivo francosko solato
<alyosha> baaa
<alyosha> ne noo
<alyosha> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> pol kr dobim čudne ideje/misli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kaj je, joško?
<alyosha> hahaha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, saj sem napisala, kako zanimivo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon sj jhz tudi sem mislu da je mogoče u latexu francoska al neki:D
<nafisa> ti pa še kr fantaziraš
<alyosha> nafisa ni uredu to
<alyosha> ne valja sploh
<alyosha> koruza je no good
<nafisa> valja ... valja :D
<alyosha> in krompir u francoski
<alyosha> je ful good
<alyosha> tako da daš eno dobro stvar vn in eno slabo not
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma js sm mislu da je 'dressing' "zanimiv" :D
<nafisa> u francuski? :D
<alyosha> in je to no good
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> pee pee wee wee
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, tisto pa kr sam jej
<nafisa> bruh :D
<alyosha> eni tudi bruh dajo not ja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej ne veš kak dressing mam v mislih :D
<alyosha> sick bastards
<nafisa> saj vseen
<nafisa> js ne maram srancuske
<nafisa> f*
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> francoska je do jaja
<alyosha> samo taprava
<CrazyLemon> men je kul..v majhnih kolicinah
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ne z nekimi korizami
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon itak use neki u majhnih
<nafisa> meni pa v malih količinah ... če jo sama naredim
<alyosha> se boji da bo debel
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> aja, gobe tud po malem je pol?
<alyosha> ma u majhnh je una kupljena ql
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa normalno :D
<alyosha> domaća je u velikih količinah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 0,5kg za kosilo usaj:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa kaj si 13letnica:D
<nafisa> :o
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne..ampak nisem niti krava da pojem 0.5kg solate za kosilo :D
<alyosha> francoska solata NI solata
<CrazyLemon> ne..francoska solata JE meso!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> in niti ni francoska će smo ze pri tem:D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<alyosha> ni meso ne
<alyosha> neizobrazenec:D
<CrazyLemon> valda je
<nafisa> jst sem prejle pojedla pol kile Å¡opske solate za kosilo
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..zadnjič sm šou s kolesom gor od bošamarina do šmarij
<alyosha> vodiš to je za na pašnik:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> neko travo jest
<alyosha> usaj sir je mela zravn no
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari ker faking jeben klanec :D
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/SZlYrOXpPJM
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Bijelo Dugme - Đurđevdan&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<alyosha> hhaha kolesar:D
<alyosha> si bil na unem
<alyosha> unem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 20% naklon je gor! :D
<alyosha> sj veš
<alyosha> ma to ni nič
<alyosha> jz usak dan delam 30%
<alyosha> z scooterjem:D
<CrazyLemon> valda delaš..in pol se zbudiš s sendvičem v ustih
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> samo uno jedva gre...peš bi šow mimo prej:D
<alyosha> si bil tam no
<alyosha> na umen
<alyosha> kolesarskem
<alyosha> podvigu
<alyosha> 300km
<CrazyLemon> ?
<alyosha> tour de Å¡mar
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa nwem
<alyosha> nekam si rinu
<alyosha> zdj kasne teden nazaj
<CrazyLemon> pa zdej sm ti reku
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> uglavnem..zadnjič sm šou s kolesom gor od bošamarina do šmarij
<CrazyLemon> pol smo šli gor po enih faking vaseh..skoraj do gračišča/kubeda :)
<nafisa> kolega me sprašuje: "đurđevrdan? kwa pa teb dogaja???"
<alyosha> ni tega pisalo meni
<alyosha> neki o snedvičih jočeš
<alyosha> to je blo zadnje
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, ti sam sendviče vidš
<CrazyLemon> jp :>
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon pa ti si cel kolesar
<alyosha> uni kaj je
<alyosha> armstrong
<alyosha> je nula zate:D
<alyosha> SEENDDWIIIIČ:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha  valda..zrihtaj mi eno kolo..ti poznaš fante iz đira :))
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/wC9VBhyo8Fg
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Karma-Zora je&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<alyosha> zrihta se to use
<alyosha> kot b i reku bogdan
<alyosha> 200€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo je bala ki pol se nesmeš vozit po obali z njim:D
<nafisa> dons bi bogdanovu bli komadi všeč ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa povej znancem iz tolmina naj zrihtajo :)))
<alyosha> hja
<alyosha> gor je tko
<alyosha> loše:D
<alyosha> no money
<alyosha> recesija:D
<nafisa> že mejijo na gorence
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> čepraw maš te planince
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ki so wannabe kolesarji
<alyosha> neki downhill ovo ono
<alyosha> something osmething
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa niti ne:D
<CrazyLemon> zaje.... sem se ker nism Å¡ou spat prej
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kašen bajsikol rabiš ti?
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa je prepozno in se mi spi!
<alyosha> ma buujšček
<CrazyLemon> alyosha gorski/treking
<alyosha> jz nevem kako boš
<alyosha> gorski treking
<alyosha> dj link
<nafisa> js sem mela enega lepega gorskega ... ko so mi ga ukradli :((
<alyosha> nisam ti ja biciklista
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g link gorski/treking
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Izklop | Forum: treking ali gorsko kolo? http://izklop.com/?url=forum/posts&amp;forumid=5&amp;topicid=8906&amp;page=2
<alyosha> nafisa a niso nesramni
<nafisa> mja :(
<nafisa> na novga leta dan so mi ga ukradli
<alyosha> ha widis tu da ti kaže da so to dve varjante različne
<CrazyLemon> nafisa to so bli od bogdanova in alyoshe kolegi
<alyosha> na novega leta dan
<alyosha> ejejej
<alyosha> sram jih bodi
<alyosha> ma jz zandji bajk sem poštelaw par let nazaj
<alyosha> smo meli 2 junkyja
<alyosha> ki so to rihtali
<zdobersek> nafisa, po drugi strani se je vsaj nekomu dobr zacel nov let. prasci.
<alyosha> tip ko je reku uno kao hoče met 40k sit za njega:DD
<alyosha> zbiješ mu na 3 4k sit:D
<zdobersek> odvisno pac, po kakem terenu se mislis vozit.
<nafisa> zdobersek, sem ga potem našla ... v takem stanju, da ga nisem hotla nazaj
<zdobersek> hm.
<nafisa> jokat sem se začela, ko sem ga vidla
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> jst sem 5 let nanj pazila ko na zenico oka svoga ...
<nafisa> pol je bil pa tak ... da ... se mi je srce razparalo
<zdobersek> odvisno pac, po kakem terenu se mislis vozit. (izbira treking al gorsko)
<nafisa> pa parkiran je bil 100 m proč od tam, kjer so ga ukradli
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj ti bi neki takega
<alyosha> http://www.cult.si/2010/v01/c_002.php?IDD=5&MTB=Explorer%20ZX&a=A&IDFD=25
<Pepelka> Gorski hibridi - CULT
<CrazyLemon> cult je baje sranje
<alyosha> ma člowk
<zdobersek> cult je slovenski
<zdobersek> tko da
<alyosha> oblika ovo ono
<alyosha> to je to?
<zdobersek> lahk mas sranje, ampak bos pa podpiru slov. podjetje
<alyosha> kao gorsko
<alyosha> ampak z gumami navadnimi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek slovensko podjetje že
<CrazyLemon> bicikli pa so tuji :D
<CrazyLemon> +oprem
<CrazyLemon> +a
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja
<zdobersek> dizajn je slovenski.
<zdobersek> okvirje pa potem res najbrz kje v ITA delajo.
<CrazyLemon> ne delajo za njih..ampak ti naročiš okvir kakršnega želiš :)
<alyosha> uglavnem maš kake priljubljene znamke?
<CrazyLemon> če cult kaj naredi je da ga prebarvajo/prilepijo gor folijo z CULTom :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol
<alyosha> in kaj če ti nebo ušeč bajsikol kajbomo pa potem
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi hotu zaslužit al kaj :D
<alyosha> ma tko bom prašo aveš
<alyosha> nikol se neve
<alyosha> nebom se neki preveč trudu ga uštelat:D
<CrazyLemon> ma prašaj če kdo ma kaj odveč
<CrazyLemon> pa se bomo zmenili :)
<alyosha> samo tko...zna bit kje u kašni garazi
<alyosha> a kaj če je uni hud zajeban
<alyosha> downhll
<alyosha> al kaj majo ze
<alyosha> tašen vesolski
<alyosha> lahek
<alyosha> trd
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> downhill ni tapravi
<zdobersek> uglavnem - trekingi in gorska kolesa imajo povsem enaka prestavna razmerja, le da so treking kolesa bolj ergonomicna/ergonomska in so po defoltu namenjena za na cesto in makadam
<alyosha> uni je več para dj:D
<CrazyLemon> un ma ful nizek sedež
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> ma pony je zakon zate
<alyosha> al pa bmx
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari pony je zakon
<alyosha> pony z kontro
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> najhudejši
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> si lahko driftau stari
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> gorci so pa tud za v hosto, s tem da pa se lahko dodatne obroce za treking-like gume nabavi in se potem fijakas tud po cesti bp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek enako velja za treking glede gum :D
<LorD_DDooM> Samo da, če se s trekom pa 2.3 gumami po hosti furaš, boš malo čudno zgledal :)
<zdobersek> ^ true
<zdobersek> se zajci bi se ti smejali.
<CrazyLemon> who cares..glavno da se furaš :D
<nafisa> http://www.genspot.com/video-363460/prepovedana-skittles-reklama.aspx
<Pepelka> Prepovedana Skittles reklama | Video | GenSpot
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> huda reklama:D
<zdobersek> le zakaj je prepovedana ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/w2O_UAKrjcc
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Nikolina - dalmatinski mix&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> to je drugač nafisin osebni moto... share the .... taste the ....
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> kwa?
<CrazyLemon> kwa kwa?
<nafisa> kaj pomenijo vse te pike?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pomenijo pike?
<CrazyLemon> žižek bi ti vedu odgovorit na to vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomenijo pike
<zdobersek> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/fit/suzana-jaksic-drasticno-shujsala.html
<Pepelka> Suzana Jakšič drastično shujšala - Zadovoljna.si
<zdobersek> zdej, ko to vem, lahk grem dans mirno spat.
<nafisa> haha
<gapi> živjo
<gapi> kaj novga
<nafisa> Dva ornk nalita haložana se z avtom peljeta iz oštarije proti domu.Ta prvi začne vpiti:
<nafisa>  "Flajs, pazi zid, pazi zid je, jebemti, PAZI NA ZIIIID!"KABUUM! TRAS.....
<nafisa> Naslednje jutro v bolnišnici."Flajs, ti si tud en b'k. Sm ti reku, da pazi na zid, ti pa nič?"
<nafisa> Flajs: "JA PIZDA, SEJ SI TI VOZU."­­­­
<gapi> lol dobr
<zdobersek> Only in Haloze.
<nafisa> najbolši je pa naslov vica ... "dolenci"
<CrazyLemon> KDO BO NAPISAL KAKO NOVICO NA UBUNTU.SI ?????
<nafisa> sex je naravni antihistaminik ... :D
<zdobersek> Jst lahko! 'Kako Haložani pazijo na zidove' :)
<nafisa> phhhhhhhhahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> i dare you :D
<zdobersek> 'Kaj imata skupnega Suzana Jakšič in Oneiric Ocelot'
<tr43nd> sex z crncom,...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek oba sta zgubila 12kg?????
<zdobersek> 'Kakor je Suzana Jakšič drastično shujšala, se bo v 11.10 drastično zmanjšal tudi boot time'
<zdobersek> V tem smislu.
<zdobersek> Vse se vrti okol besede 'drastično'.
<CrazyLemon> [16:57:55] <CrazyLemon> i dare you :D
<zdobersek> pol pa damo isto novico se na slo-tech!
<zdobersek> ma dej, kdo bi nas pa jemal resno.
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/pZVO_e3o7ts
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Stajerski BRENDI narodni mix&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<zdobersek> zastonj instaliram ubuntu na 100 racunalnikov slovense javne uprave ...
<zdobersek> ... ce nimajo glih 10 let starih pentiumov v kistah, ker ne mislim cepet vec kot 1 uro v posamezni pisarni.
<CrazyLemon> netboot/install
<zdobersek> se boljs, mi sploh ni treba od doma it.
<nafisa> sem mojemu poslala ... če smem have a fuck ... "Fornication Under Consent of the King"
<nafisa> :D
<zdobersek> more like fucotk
<nafisa> of the ne gre v kratico
<nafisa> tko k je USA
<nafisa> ne USoA
<zdobersek> vprasi Borata.
<tr43nd> nekaj:
<tr43nd> http://www.spi.dod.mil/lipose.htm
<Pepelka> Software Protection Initiative - Lightweight Portable Security
<zdobersek> noce nalozit lipose ... se Pepelka je rabla 5min.
<zdobersek> chromium pa prej obupa.
<zdobersek> je nalozl, zanimivo.
<zdobersek> http://science.slashdot.org/story/11/07/26/1333256/Scientists-Discover-Tipping-Point-for-the-Spread-of-Ideas
<Pepelka> Scientists Discover Tipping Point for the Spread of Ideas - Slashdot
<zdobersek> linux market share spravimo na 10%, potem bo pa slo samo naprej.
<gapi> živjo
<gapi> spet jest
<gapi> problem kde preveliki fonti v programih
<gapi> mam resolucijo 1920x1080 na 32 inch tv
<gapi> v gnome dela kot treba  tuki pa zgleda kot da je dpi  visok
<gapi> xdpyinfo | grep resolution    mi da razultat  305x305    ve kdo to rešit težavo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1175-1: libpng vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1175-1/
<CrazyLemon> reboot reši vse težave!
<zdobersek> ponavadi.
<zdobersek> !t sl en poljubno
<Pepelka> any
<CrazyLemon> most of the times
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/iznajdljivi-kmetje-sluzijo-s-prevaro.html
<Pepelka> Iznajdljivi kmetje služijo s prevaro - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> komaj zdaj novica o tem
<CrazyLemon> a to se dogaja že XY let
<CrazyLemon> Hitrost svetlobe v vakuumu je najvišja hitrost, ki jo je mogoče doseči v vesolju.
<CrazyLemon> ali to pomeni da je vesolje 'kot v vakuumu'
<CrazyLemon> oz vakuum
<CrazyLemon> in če ja..kok daleč bi neslo wireless signal v takem okolju?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> 4 enote
<CrazyLemon> sam tok?
<Grega> relativno je
<CrazyLemon> že ampak razmerje med 4 pa 100 je še vedno enako tako na zemlji kot v vesolju
<CrazyLemon> tko da..4 je mal
<Grega> ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skobo: Težave s samba share-om  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5051/new/posts/
<zdobersek> ja, CrazyLemon, outer space je precej brezzracen
<zdobersek> wifi signal bi se pa imo razprsil v oblivion
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek define space oblivion
<vatts> Lp
<vatts> <CrazyLemon> Hitrost svetlobe v vakuumu je najvišja hitrost, ki jo je mogoče doseči v vesolju.
<vatts> dejansko je z tem definiran "vakum", torej glih kontra
<vatts> najvišja hitrost, ki jo je mogoče doseči v vesolju, je svetlobna hitrost => v vesolju je vakum
<vatts> čeprav ni absolutni, jbg :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 0
<BigWhale> tanov unity greeter je pretty!
<vatts> wildfire S ma kdo?
<nafisa> BigWhale, ker tanov?
<nafisa> men unity že v 10.10 netbook remix ni bil všeč
<BigWhale> nafisa, unity greeter za lightdm
<BigWhale> login screen
<BigWhale> po domace povedano
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> ammmm ...
<nafisa> don't believe you
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM6UYPMyJ4g
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Unity Greeter (Ubuntu 11.10 - development release)&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> nič posebnega, no
<nafisa> samo o tem razmišljam, kako bi šla nazaj na 10.10
<nafisa> pa kako bom naslednji teden komp razstavila ... ga prečopičala ... pa dala noter rame, če bodo kompatibilni
<BigWhale> unity je zakon
<CrazyLemon> vatts[off] saks
<CrazyLemon> unity bo zakon
<nafisa> BigWhale, bi se strinjala s tabo ... če bi imela zmogljivejšo mašino
<CrazyLemon> ko odpravijo memory leak
<nafisa> tako pa nimam ...
<nafisa> in za mojo opremo pač ni zakon
<CrazyLemon> unity greeter pa res zgleda fajn :)
<Grega> pofuk od facebooka, grrrr
<CrazyLemon> najt
<tr43nd> noc
<CrazyLemon> ampak preden grem
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IHKb5bujMvw/Ti8S2uQZ-oI/AAAAAAAABCI/WHjpTDW68-E/s1024/microsoft.jpg
<CrazyLemon> enjoy
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> limun gre spat?
<Grega> pozna kdo koga na hostko/domovanje ?
<Grega> pardon, hitrost
<nafisa> ??
<nafisa> hitrost/domovanje?
<Grega> hitrost.com domovanje.com
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> poznam samo večino ljudi na bdsm-slovenija.com
<Grega> jebote
<tr43nd> hm, mogoce gdo ve, kje so shranjene skripte za UMTS-HSDPA nastavitve v ubuntu ?
<tr43nd> ??
<nafisa> eno strokovno vprasanje za tabolse kuharce pa kuharje ... ce delam golaz iz 7 kil mesa ... pa ce bo potem se ene 35-40 velkih cebul ... pa da ni cisto gosto ... kolko literski lonec rabim?
<tr43nd> 20l
<nafisa> 20 je prevec
<tr43nd> rekla si da nebo gosto
<nafisa> ja, ma vseeno
<nafisa> 20l?
<tr43nd> 15l-20l
<nafisa> saj ne bo vsak po en liter golaža pojedo
<nafisa> 15 ... to je pa že bolš
<tr43nd> ce nas je 26
<nafisa> koga je 26?
<tr43nd> nas
<nafisa> a ti pepelko šteješ?
<tr43nd> tut
<nafisa> nisem za semle to gledala, tr43nd
<tr43nd> ona je rezerva
<tr43nd> ane ?!!??
<nafisa> ne bom kuhala golaža za semle, no
<tr43nd> hm, same luste nam delas,...
<nafisa> vprasam za nasvet, ne?
<tr43nd> lepo
<tr43nd> sam mislim da bi bil 20l glih primeren
<tr43nd> konckoncev je omaka tisto taglavno
<nafisa> ja, samo da bi ti na konc prsu na svoj racun, ne?
<tr43nd> glede na zastavljeno vprasanje in odziv ne verjamem da sploh bom
<tr43nd> glede golaza si pa itak povedala da ni za sem
<nafisa> saj bi povabila ...
<nafisa> samo ne bo g33kovska druzba
<tr43nd> glede na nudeno pomoc itak zgleda da tu ni takih,...
<tr43nd> z mano vred...
<gapi> nafisa a delaš sočni golaž a polsočni golaž  ---razlika v količini čebule
<tr43nd> hm, kok je napisala kolicino cebule zna bit cebulova juha...
<gapi> količina čebule mora biti enaka količini mesa
<tr43nd> tako nekako, lahk je nmal vec
<gapi> čebulo en dan prej praži na zelo počasnem ognju.
<gapi> Malo slanine vmes ne Å¡kodi
<tr43nd> celo dobro dene...
<gapi> čebula se mora popolnoma razpustit tako da dobiš skoraj tekočo zmes brez koščkov
<tr43nd> ja, fajn da jo mal posolis
<Sky[x]> What now?!? - The App Store is selling apps faster than @McDonalds is selling hamburgers! http://mctr.st/pvi2G2
<Pepelka> Apple's Selling Apps Faster Than McDonalds Sells Hamburgers! | MacTrast
<gapi> če jo soliš spusti sok in gre lažje ja
<tr43nd> pa slanina da aromo....
<gapi> ne pretiravaj z kumino
<tr43nd> dej uno v prahu, pa ne prevec
<Sky[x]> golaz je sele pol dobr k je ze veckrat pogret like paprike :D
<gapi> ali segedin
<gapi> matr se mi sline cedijo
<tr43nd> ker se omaka zgosti
<Grega> Sky[x]: awesome :) a ze mas maca?
<tr43nd> a na maca gre tut ubuntu ?
<Grega> vrjetno
<Grega> ampak to je neumnost :)
<tr43nd> aha
<LorD_DDooM> A nima Linus Torvalds mana, gor pa Linux?
<LorD_DDooM> maca*
<tr43nd> verjetno, pa pol z linux ios rihta
<tr43nd> hm, mal offtopic;  a gdo ve kje so shranjene skripte za UMTS-HSDPA nastavitve v ubuntu ?
 * Grega ne ve
<tr43nd> hm
<nafisa> Grega naj bo doma, čuva hišo namesto psa :P
<Grega> ?
<tr43nd> ?
<Grega> zgleda, da je spet mamilo pojedla
<tr43nd> mislis milo ?
<Grega> tud mogoce
<nafisa> tr43nd, kako milo?
<tr43nd> ?
<nafisa> <tr43nd> mislis milo ?
<tr43nd> od kot pa naj js to vem ?
<nafisa> mila js ne jem
<nafisa> bljak
<Grega> no, priznaj
<tr43nd> a ti ni vredu?
<nafisa> jedla sem samo uno lepilo ... v prvem razredu ... ko je melo okus po jagodi
<nafisa> s tako mini mini lopatko se ga je nanašalo na papir
<tr43nd> glede golaza...
<tr43nd> se odpovem morebitnemu vabilu....
<tr43nd> zihr je zihr
<Grega> optimist
<tr43nd> mislis glede vabila? mas prav
<nafisa> tr43nd, te povabim v soboto popoldne nasledn tedn na golaž ... če ga bo kaj ostalo, ok?
<tr43nd> hvala,ne, bomo svojga skuhal
<tr43nd> golaz mislim
<tr43nd> al pa komp ce ne bom najdo tetih skript
<Grega> i need a drink!!
<Grega> am am am
<tr43nd> I too !!
<nafisa> bat aj dont nid a drink
<Grega> you need a dick!!
<tr43nd> somethig else...
<nafisa> ne, hvala, Grega
<Grega> ne mojga
<Grega> mojga mam prevec rad :))
<tr43nd> a komp ?
<Grega> ne, ne komp
<nafisa> sej je že po polnoči ...
<nafisa> ;)
<nafisa> bad boys bad boys ... what you've gonna do ... what you've gonna do ...  when i come for you
<tr43nd> ti to nam !??
<nafisa> itak
<Grega> they*
<tr43nd> hm, ja logicno
<Grega> :>
<tr43nd> golaz ni palil, zj pa to....
<Grega> danes sem se tak v vrata od avta zaletel, da sem mislil da sem si kolk zlomil :))
<Grega> in zdaj sem celi plavi :))
<nafisa> bogi
<nafisa> bi popihala pa si predaleč
<Grega> ..
<tr43nd> spet bo slabo vreme....
<Grega> Sky[x]: a bo kak upgrade na mb pro v kratkem? a ves kaj?
<nafisa> Zakaj moški žvižgajo lepše od žensk?
<nafisa> ... ker imajo ptičje možgane!
<BigWhale> nafisa, sej kure so tud ptici...
<BigWhale> je pa res, da se kokodakanje se nikol ni lepo slisal
<BigWhale> tee hee hee
<nafisa> pšanc ... dej ... prizanesi mi ... vsaj 1x ... :D
<tr43nd> žvižganje je lepše...
<BigWhale> nafisa, jest nisem zlo prizanesljiv :P
<nafisa> ja, seveda
<nafisa> a pol pa nečeš rižote
<nafisa> če si tako trd ...
<nafisa> bi ti tud rižota bla ok
<BigWhale> rizota mi je kul ja :>
<nafisa> jao, veliki modri kit
<nafisa> zanč si reku, da ni ok
<nafisa> da morejo bit jagode
<nafisa> pa melone
<nafisa> pa nvm kwa
<BigWhale> reku sem da rizota ni eroticna jed
<nafisa> reku si v naturalijah
<nafisa> kuhanje je naturalija
<nafisa> tud rižoto, če se dela
<BigWhale> al sem reku da rizota ni seksi al neki tacga
<BigWhale> hm
<tr43nd> okusi se spreminjajo
<nafisa> ja, reku si, da rižota ni sexy
<BigWhale> cak kwa je ze blo s temi naturalijami
<BigWhale> aja ja..
<nafisa> mam popravljeno ...
<BigWhale> ja, rizota se ne steje kot naturalij
<nafisa> ko sem dala 11.04 gor :D
<BigWhale> e
<BigWhale> cesplja se pa steje ja :>
<nafisa> samo kaj, ko mi ni všeč to sranje :D
<nafisa> pol bom pa češple nabavla
<nafisa> pa jih izkoščičla
<nafisa> pa boš mel sexy naturalije
<nafisa> ah,. jih bom kr doma nabrala, ko bodo
<tr43nd> bo kmal sezona
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> zmejeno, BigWhale ???
<BigWhale> nafisa, cesplje o katerih jaz govorim pridejo ze izkoscicene
<nafisa> kje se jih pa da dobit?
<nafisa> oz. od kod pridejo?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/41199_0kpbl/lutka.jpg
<nafisa> je to živo bitje zraven?
<nafisa> al je lutka?
<nafisa> I'm in Prison / U Zatvoru sam / V Zaporu sem
<nafisa> Hvala za podporo. Hvala za podršku. Thanks for the support. It's All OK! :€
<nafisa> ok ... v zaporu je pa vse je ok :\
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1176-1: DBus vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1176-1/
<nafisa> svi spavajo
<tr43nd> da
<Grega> manemooj
<tr43nd> huh?
<nafisa> Grega, lubi bubi ... kuga pa je?
<Grega> nore krave
<nafisa> kje?
<Grega> everyyyywhereeeeee
<tr43nd> tu:
<tr43nd> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/celebrating-creativity-of-youtubes.html
<Pepelka> Official Google Blog: Celebrating the creativity of YouTube&#8217;s Partners
<uni4dfx> a ve kdo geslo od T-2jevih Aminotov?
<tr43nd> js ne
<tr43nd> 0000 ?
<Grega> sasa ziher ve
<uni4dfx> probimo
<Grega> samo ne sme povedate
<uni4dfx> ni
<uni4dfx> :P
<tr43nd> :I
<uni4dfx> zdej z grafo btureforcam 8-mestna gesla
<uni4dfx> [a-z0-9]
<uni4dfx> jutr bom vedu če je kej od tega :)
<tr43nd> kero grafo pa mas ?
<uni4dfx> 5870
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> a dol na Kosovu se pa zopet nekaj pripravlja...
<tr43nd> <uni4dfx>a grafa se pri tem dost greje ?
<uni4dfx> ne če jo prov naštimaš
<uni4dfx> trenutno je na 58°C
<uni4dfx> in skos na polno dela
<tr43nd> a to pomeni da lahko nastimas procente uporabe  GPU ?
<uni4dfx> lahko omejiš ja
<tr43nd> aha
<uni4dfx> ampak nima smisla
<uni4dfx> ta mrcina ma tak ventilator not da ti lahk cel komp odleti :D
<tr43nd> ka pa ko kak spil nabijas, kolk je pa pol temp ?
<uni4dfx> nevem, ne igram Å¡pilov :D
<tr43nd> dj probi, me zanima....
<tr43nd> lol
<uni4dfx> pomoje ni hudga
<uni4dfx> Å¡pili niso tok intenzivni
<tr43nd> po moje preko 65 ne prige
<tr43nd> *pride
<uni4dfx> odvisn kolk ventilator goniš
<tr43nd> pa od kiste
<uni4dfx> hmm?
<tr43nd> mislim prezracevanja ohisja
<uni4dfx> eh tistga sploh nimam
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> a drugac radeon-amd vredu dela? je kj problama z gonilniki ?
<uni4dfx> ma na linuxu so bl tko tko
<uni4dfx> sam sej tud od nvidie niso dost bolš
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-27
<nafisa> očitno crknu mic ...
<nafisa> ker piše na netu:
<nafisa> MSI Wind U90
<nafisa> Works very well.
<tr43nd> microfon ?
<nafisa> jp
<nafisa> nea radi
<tr43nd> alsa kj pokaze ?
<nafisa> alsa?
<nafisa> kuga je alsa?
<tr43nd> al pulseaudio
<tr43nd> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/6.3/multimedia/alsa-utils.html
<Pepelka> ALSA Utilities-1.0.13
<nafisa> ocena prednosti delovanja je skos na -11
<nafisa> datoteko morm ekstrahirat?
<tr43nd> ce vtipkas alsamixer v terminal, kaj nardi?
<nafisa> mi odpre
<nafisa> dam mic na full?
<tr43nd> a mas ...ja,probi
<nafisa> sem
<nafisa> sam ...
<nafisa> ne dela mic
<nafisa> to smo že na 10.10 probavali
<nafisa> pa ni delalo
<tr43nd> a tole tut:   http://knol.google.com/k/william-wynn/how-to-restart-alsa-sound-driver-in/3fegkfxlkmrqb/10#
<Pepelka> How to Restart ALSA Sound Driver in Linux - a knol by William Wynn
<nafisa> This service is not available
<tr43nd> pol nevem
<nafisa> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<tr43nd> sudo ?
<nafisa> ne pomaga
<nafisa> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<tr43nd> hm
<tr43nd> a prej ti je mic delo ?
<nafisa> verjetno je mic crknen
<nafisa> ko sem mela 10.04 mi je Å¡e delu
<tr43nd> a si se velik o sex-u menla prek njega ?
<nafisa> wtf?
<nafisa> ne?
<nafisa> s kolegom sva se ponavad pogovarjala
<nafisa> pa ponavad je bil zraven jegov pes, ko je cvilil z eno plastično kostjo
<tr43nd> pol pa tak ni cudn da je crkno (mic)
<nafisa> pol bi njemu mic crko ... ne meni
<nafisa> brb later ... neki grem probat pa morm komp ugasnit
<tr43nd> nevem ,lahk da gonilnik ni postiman na 11.4
<nafisa> ammm ... kako pogledam, kolk rama imam?
<nafisa> grrr
<nafisa> očitno so tile rami hin ... da se mi un komp ni hotu zagnat
<tr43nd> free -m
<tr43nd> http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html#monitor
<Pepelka> Linux Commands - A practical reference
<nafisa> sem že našla, hvala ...
<nafisa> saj sem rekla, da je tale ram očitno hin ...
<nafisa> ko sem ga dala zdele noter
<nafisa> nimam sreče s kompi :(
<nafisa>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<nafisa> Mem:           990        964         26          0         55        393
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Humble Bundle 3 je tukaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5052/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> tr43nd evo kreknu geslo lol
<uni4dfx> ampak ni tapravo XD
<tr43nd> a si napacnega kreko? lol, mi ni glih jasno...
<uni4dfx> tr43nd ne, sam prestarga
<uni4dfx> pač nekdo je 2 leti nazaj ujel update od aminota in vn sunu hash k ga je objavu
<uni4dfx> zdej sm js skreku ta hash in dubu geslo ampak zgleda so vmes že novo geslo dal
<tr43nd> hm, a tole si kj bral?   http://slo-tech.com/forum/t279033#crta
<Pepelka> Kvazi &#268;lanek: "Hekanje" Amino 103 @ Slo-Tech
<tr43nd> pa verjetno si bral
<nafisa> ajoj ... kolega je enga razbil ko kanto, ker mu je neko drogo nasul v kavo ... zdej so ga pa v pripor stlačli
<uni4dfx> tr43nd menda sm če sm tud poste pisu vmes :)
<tr43nd> lol, sorry, sam pomagat sem mislo tak na brzino
<nafisa> otroc
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/2QrerYyA8vw
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Dan D - Google me&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> bulim v ekran ko budalo ... nos mam 10 cm proč od ekrana
<tr43nd> a si na phonu?
<nafisa> a jst?
<nafisa> ne ...
<nafisa> na kompu
<tr43nd> aha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Težave s samba share-om  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5051/new/posts/
<nafisa> GHB
<nafisa> crazy channel operator :D
<CrazyLemon> kera baraba mi je ugasnila PC!?!?!
<nafisa> jst ne
<CrazyLemon> ok
<nafisa> sem po moje prej zaspala, ko se ti je ugasnu
<CrazyLemon> jah ob 4.30 je bil ugasnjen
<CrazyLemon> zadnji vidni log pa je bil ob 2.37
<CrazyLemon> wtf..dbus updejtan in ubuntu želi reboot
<uni4dfx> ubuntu je že tko k winsi
<uni4dfx> za vsak drek reboot
<CrazyLemon> to je res wird
<nafisa> men je všer tud update nrdil pa hotl reboot
<zgaga> majkemi
<zgaga> ubuntu kanal ma ~1500 userjev
<CrazyLemon> in ... ? :D
<CrazyLemon> to  je neki čudnega? :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, sam zarad dbusa hoce met reboot?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skobo: Težave s samba share-om  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5051/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> kaj je zdaj? kje ste junaki za novo ubuntu.si stran? :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Težave s samba share-om  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5051/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale očitno..ker sta se dbus pa nek dbus library (libpng?) sam posodobila
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R evo BigWhale se je javu ..on bo vse zrihtal v uno
<CrazyLemon> nulo?
<CrazyLemon> *
<BigWhale> jest se bom usral
<BigWhale> dobesedno
<BigWhale> ker me tisci
<BigWhale> pol grem pa na dopust in bom zgresl feature freeze za oneiric in sem mal slabe volje
<CrazyLemon> feature freeze je znan še lep cajt...zakaj za vraga nisi načrtoval dopust OKROG feature freeze-a?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> že*
<nafisa> zato se boš usrou?
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, zato ker sem bil preprican, da bom ze prej fertik s kodiranjem
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ammmm ... si ti ziher, da nisi dons bonbončkov jedu?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa never say never
<nafisa> k vidim, da se tako motiš dons v tipkanju ...
<nafisa> da me kr srček zaboli, da se ti to dogaja
<nafisa> vem jokala bom ... ko zapustila bom to betonsko sivino ...
<CrazyLemon> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/rubrika/trend_report/predstavljamo-vam-slovensko-facebook-zvezdo.html
<Pepelka> Predstavljamo vam slovensko Facebook zvezdo - Zadovoljna.si
<CrazyLemon> fckin shit..tole je pa hot 46 letnica :o
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> mater, sem si gosto juho nrdila ... poleg svederčkov sem še špagete nalomila noter :D
<CrazyLemon> :o
<BigWhale> nafisa, tvoj link na vecer.com je cist brez veze
<nafisa> BigWhale, maš kake probleme?
<BigWhale> ne, sam pravim, da je tvoj link cist brez veze
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skobo: Težave s samba share-om  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5051/new/posts/
<nafisa> in to si mogu povedat javno? :D
<BigWhale> nafisa, ker 150mio let nazaj je pa skupni prednik dinozavra in cloveka imel rozevinast oklep... :>
<BigWhale> javno? jah, jest vse javno povem :P
<nafisa> pač ... s čem vsem se ne ubadajo na časopisih
<tr43nd> pa bodice na k....
<nafisa> sicer pa ... dobr, da si povedu, da vse javno poveš ...
<nafisa> da ti kdaj naum česa preveč povedala :D
<BigWhale> :))
<nafisa> a zdej se pa smeji :D
<BigWhale> jest se zmeri smejem hehe
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> dej no ... zanč se nisi
<nafisa> šele pol si se začel, ko smo fuzbal začel špilat :D
<BigWhale> I was laughing on the inside!
<BigWhale> sam ti nis slisala
<nafisa> ej, BigWhale ... a un dokumentarc ste že sestavl?
<BigWhale> ne se
<BigWhale> vceri sem lih posnetke pregledval
<nafisa> a niste že dolg nazaj to snemal?
<CrazyLemon> dokumentarc? the adventures of a big whale?
<tr43nd> http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/27/watch-out-international-space-station-to-crash-into-the-pacific-after-2020-retirement/
<Pepelka> Watch Out! International Space Station To Crash Into The Pacific After 2020 Retirement | TechCrunch
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/moski-skornji/moski-skornji-oglas1275371873
<Pepelka> Moški škornji
<CrazyLemon> to so moski skornji??
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/41216_gh8st/skornji.jpg
<nafisa> sam to so pa tadrugi ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1177-1: QEMU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1177-1/
<zdobersek> Kulk je treba minimalno placat za Humle Indie Bundle?
<zdobersek> http://delo.si/novice/svet/breivik-s-slovenci-in-hrvati-igral-world-of-warcraft.html
<Pepelka> Breivik s Slovenci in Hrvati igral World of Warcraft
<Hekos> mislim da ma paypal minimalno 1$
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: če plačaš manj kot $10 pol jih raje spiratiziraj
<R33D3M33R> ker jim boš več škode naredil kot koristi
<R33D3M33R> igre stanejo skupno $50, in plačati manj kot $10 je IMHO kriminal
<R33D3M33R> :P
<zdobersek> zjutri sem gledu, da linuxasi placajo okol $7 v povprecju
<zdobersek> kar je se vedno dvakrat vec kot windows uporabniki
<R33D3M33R> pravzaprav je povprečje $10
<R33D3M33R> oz. $11 v primeru Linuxa
<zdobersek> aha, sem si narobe zapomnu ...
<zdobersek> skor trikrat vec kokr windowsasi pol ...
<zdobersek> $4k je dal za 5 spilov ... showoff.
<R33D3M33R> jah, nekako tako ja
<R33D3M33R> nep
<R33D3M33R> to je pač notch
<R33D3M33R> meni je kul da podpira kolege v indie vodah
<Hekos> 500k... 100k na igro, od tega so dobli cca 60 k tisti k so igro nardili..
<Hekos> pa ponavad je pršo na kak milijon pa pol
<Hekos> to ni slaba plača
<R33D3M33R> namreč notch je stvaritelj Minecrafta
<R33D3M33R> jaz samo upam da bo v naslednjem bundlu super meat boy :D
<R33D3M33R> pa terraria
<R33D3M33R> indie igre popapcajo AAA Å¡oder :D
<zdobersek> !t en sl to issue
<Pepelka> za izdajo
<zdobersek> fu.
<nafisa> začelo mi je tako, kot mi je delalo na 10.04
<nafisa> kar net mi ven meče
<nafisa> :((
<CrazyLemon> bolše to kot pa da ti net not meče
<CrazyLemon> pol je šele hudič
<zdobersek> crne luknje pa to
<zdobersek> fak.
<CrazyLemon> fak!
<CrazyLemon> singularnosti!
<zdobersek> faaaak!
<zdobersek> self-sustained AI
<zdobersek> O M G
<CrazyLemon> o fak!
<zdobersek> limona, pomagi glede prevoda: automatically check for updates ...
<zdobersek> 'avtomaticno preveri posodobitve' mi ne pase
<CrazyLemon> samodejno preverite posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:wiki.lugos.si pojmovnik
<Pepelka> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa
<zdobersek> ok, avtomaticno -> samodejno, to kul.
<CrazyLemon> open-tran je fajn and useful
<zdobersek> sam nic ne zagotvalja, da posodobitve so.
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda iSlovar :)
<zdobersek> 'samodejno preveri, če so na voljo posodobitve'
<zdobersek> how about that?
<CrazyLemon> faaaaak!
<CrazyLemon> hudo!
<zdobersek> ves kaj je hudo?
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/seks-s-hefom-je-trajal-le-dve-sekundi.html
<Pepelka> 'Seks s Hefom je trajal le dve sekundi' - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> js vem da je hef car
<zdobersek> kaksno nespostovanje do starejsih.
<CrazyLemon> in da potrebuje najmanj 7 sekund
<CrazyLemon> NAJMANJ!
<CrazyLemon> samo kako mu ne ratajo tečne te blondinke..same faking blondinke
<zdobersek> kak je to potem zgledal, ko je mel oni dvojcici?
<CrazyLemon> js bi si nabavu eno zelenolasko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek double shooting?
<CrazyLemon> BAM - head shot!
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> "come on baby, it will only take a second! really!"
<zdobersek> "what you mean too short? you crazy? there's two of you to satisfy!"
<zdobersek> OMG
<CrazyLemon> omg..commodoreUSA followa ubuntuSI
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<zdobersek> EPIPHANY
<zdobersek> lightbulb, 300+W
<zdobersek> aha!
<zdobersek> 'Samodejno poizvedi o možnih posodobitvah'
<CrazyLemon> men je bl všeč tisto prej
<zdobersek> Ti nisi geek, majkemi.
<CrazyLemon> ker če bi mi bilo to zadnje všeč
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu vse nize v ubuntuju menjat
<CrazyLemon> k omenjajo check for updates
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<zdobersek> lol, ne jemat resno.
<CrazyLemon> too late
<zdobersek> bom revertu.
<CrazyLemon> sm te že napisal na seznam!
<zdobersek> ker od nekdaj furam Ubuntu v angleščini, imam eno ?.
<CrazyLemon> eno ? = š ? č ? ž ? đ    ? ker charset uporabljaš :S
<zdobersek> Se da spremenit jezik? Da vidim, kok stvar zgleda v slovenščini?
<zdobersek> ?=vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> em..ja :D
<zdobersek> pa je treba program nanovo zagnat al je to tolk napredno, da se kr updejta?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za en ubuntu maš?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a da bi mel nize k jih prevajaš že not?
<zdobersek> 11.04
<CrazyLemon> to misliš?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj misliš s tem nanovo zagnat/kr updejta
<zdobersek> ne, zaenkrat sem še pr tem, da bi v nastavitvah spremenil jezik in da bi aplikacija sama to registrirala in naložla nize v tistem jeziku, ne da bi bil potreben restart.
<CrazyLemon> če namestiš slo. jezik pol moraš samo logout /izbrat jezik/ login
<zdobersek> ah ffs
<CrazyLemon> oz. če nastaviš default jezik v ubuntu appu pol ni treba izbrat jezik
<CrazyLemon> samo logout/in je pa must
<zdobersek> too much.
<zdobersek> a to gtk+ handla?
<zdobersek> al je kak tretji library?
<CrazyLemon> i haz no idea
<zdobersek> treba fixat to ...
<zdobersek> nekok.
<zdobersek> SELF-CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<zdobersek> tolk velik idej, tolk mal cajta.
<CrazyLemon> easy cowboy!
<CrazyLemon> prvo tist prvi  challenge reši
<zdobersek> sem reku, da sem revertu tist niz
<zdobersek> kokr je blo teb vsec
<CrazyLemon> [20:29:07] <CrazyLemon> too late
<CrazyLemon> [20:29:12] <zdobersek> bom revertu.
<CrazyLemon> 5 secs 2 late
<zdobersek> LAG
<CrazyLemon> nigga please!
<CrazyLemon> i'm on siol...siol doesnt know lag
<zdobersek> amis does
<zdobersek> so fu
<zdobersek> uglavnem
<zdobersek> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/gnome-3-designs-music-app-documents/
<Pepelka> GNOME 3: Awesome Designs for &#8220;Music&#8221; and &#8220;Documents&#8221; File Browsing | OMG! Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> amis je mel za cca. 1ms bolši ping reply
<zdobersek> pol ideje o music libraryju so mi ze pobral :/
<CrazyLemon> amis ~31ms do arnesa
<CrazyLemon> siol ~32ms do arnesa
<zdobersek> ne vem, kaj delas na siolu.
<CrazyLemon> i haz speed!
<CrazyLemon> very much speed!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..fast tus pa fast food pol pa fast breaking bad episode
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<nafisa> vse maš neki fast ... a si na tahitrem? :D
<zdobersek> hitrejsi ko Hugh Hefner :D
<CrazyLemon> sasl rox :)
<nafisa> zakva?
<CrazyLemon> zakva pa ne
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> wow ... pol ure nisem sem pogledala ... fak, kwa čas beži
<CrazyLemon> wow..cele pol ure!
<nafisa> ne, samo zdelo se mi je, da je preteko 5 minut
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat..najt
<nafisa> lepo spi, bonbonček
<uni4dfx> kdo je OmegaBlue na slotech?
<nafisa> have no idea
<nafisa> jst nisem gor
<nafisa> yang se spet skriva :D
<nafisa> kubanc!
<kubanc> jov nafisa
<kubanc> jebem se z mountanjem PS3 HDD-ja
<kubanc> :S
<nafisa> Å¡tala
<nafisa> pa nehi se fukat z mašino pa si babo najd ...
<nafisa> to je že mizerno
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> dobr da si me spomnla, morm eni SMS poslat :D
<nafisa> men ga nikol ne pošlješ
<kubanc> ja lej, sej ti ga tud men ne :P
<nafisa> nimam tvoje cifre ...
<nafisa> je ne najdem met temi 1500 ciframi
<kubanc> try all of them, and then say you cannot find me :P
<tr43nd> kurc pa taka ljubezen....
<nafisa> tr43nd, kaka lubezn tebe matra?
<tr43nd>  vajina lj. do telefonskih
<nafisa> js mam jako ljubav do telefonskih
<nafisa> ne videš, kolko jih mam?
<tr43nd> sj pravim
<kubanc> fetis na cifre :D
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> saj uporabljam jih pa ene 20 ...
<nafisa> samo da mam cifre pa sem zadovóljna in zadovoljéna
<tr43nd> verjamemo...
<kubanc> sej vec pa zenska ne rabi. vazno da je zadovoljena
<kubanc> :O
<kubanc> ;)
<nafisa> ja, nastrada pa magic wand
<nafisa> kubanc, reč tr43nd, naj mi pove, kdo je ... ker očitno ve, kdo sem jst
<kubanc> tr43nd, a poznas nafisa-o?
<tr43nd> pooojma nimam....
<nafisa> lol
<kubanc> bols da ne...
<nafisa> prej je ven fuknu mojo fotko
<tr43nd> JA,,  VEM da bols da ne...
<nafisa> tako da ... izprsti se po tipkovnici
<tr43nd> loll
<nafisa> a sem tok grozna al kaj?
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> lepo se mejta
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<tr43nd> kam gres ?
<nafisa> kaj te briga
<tr43nd> za novo leto sn mislo....
<nafisa> tam bom, ko sm najraje
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> nafisa, a to si interpretirala kot da si grozna al kaj?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] enodvec: HP acpi event za svetlost ekrana  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5053/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, tako bi vsak interpretiral to, se ti ne zdi? (P
<uni4dfx> a je še kdo dans mel čast slišat Tankota na 24ur izgovort "World of Warcraft"
<nafisa> uni4dfx, ja, mislim, da je izgovoru to besedo, ja ... zakaj?
<nafisa> pa še reku je, da je ta slovenc reku, da je vidu, da je čudn .--- ampak da je pa to naredu ...
<nafisa> jst sem za gimp ene sheme pobrala ... kam morm zdej to ruknit, da mi bodo delovale?
<tr43nd> http://www.seul.org/~grumbel/gimp/script-fu/script-fu-tut.html
<Pepelka> Script-Fu Tutorial
<tr43nd> copy them to ~/.gimp/scripts directory
<nafisa> ja ... sem v scripts dala ... samo od tega dela samo eno :\
<tr43nd> a si scarala ?
<nafisa> od 117ih efektov
<tr43nd> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-use-scripts-plugins-in-gimp-to-extend-its-functionality/
<Pepelka> How To Use Scripts & Plugins in GIMP
<nafisa> haha ... brata sem preuredila v pošast iz risanke
<nafisa>  :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> haha ... kwa bo gledu, ko bo to vidu :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> štjan - bučko 01:36:34
<nafisa> pišuka..a tvoj brat je marsovc
<nafisa> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1178-1: IcedTea-Web, OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1178-1/
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-28
<nafisa> aj lajk tu fakit sakit
<nafisa> jou jou
<bogdanov> ndma
<bogdanov> nema*
<bogdanov> nikoga
<tr43nd> spijo...
<nafisa> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> to an
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> haa zzzzzzz
<nafisa> haa zzzzzzz
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> trol
<tr43nd> a js? sj vem...
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> sam da nisi marsovc ... tko k je moj brat
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... a si ga kej drajsaš?
<nafisa> a mene tud tkole skos dol meče?
<tr43nd> newem, mene signal heca
<nafisa> aja ... mene tud na mobitelu skos dol meče
<nafisa> hmmm ... MRSA ... to je tud v evropi razširjeno?
<nafisa> ok, je ... sam ni podatka za slovenijo
<nafisa> http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.obzornikzdravstvenenege.si%2FCeloten_clanek.aspx%3FID%3D4f9bae8e-f4d6-4b5a-b2b3-36d3f8a1542f&rct=j&q=pogostost%20MRSA%20v%20evropi&ei=OrcwTpPUNIXEsga7m7imCQ&usg=AFQjCNHxgtAY-wxBw5k3Y34m8fdCJgyaGg&sig2=De3ITgrOvjQAwuI-txuuKw
<uni4dfx> je Å¡pilu kdo kdaj TTD/OpenTTD ?
<t3ch> uni4dfx ja
<t3ch> ql igra
<t3ch> kao transport tycoon
<t3ch> :)
<uni4dfx> t3ch hehe :D
<uni4dfx> t3ch to je moja igra mladosti lol
<t3ch> mi smo jo tut kuj dosti preigrali
<uni4dfx> lihkar sm uploadu addon za OpenTTD k doda notr čez 5k imen slovenskih mest
<uni4dfx> :D
<t3ch> :)
<Tadej> brdan
<Tadej> :)
<uni4dfx> zdravo
<Tadej> kako smo?
<uni4dfx> počasno
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> pokonc že od 7h kar ni zdravo
 * nafisa is back (gone 10:45:33)
<napsy> jutro
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> sem ugotovila, da Å¡e kar znam odgovore iz knjig za male sive celice pa za milijonarja
<nafisa> dolgotrajen spomin mam kr ok ... kratkotrajnega pa zanič
<alfi> dobro jutro slovenija!
<nafisa> dober dan, alfi
<nafisa> pri meni bla lih ena nepremičninska posrednica
<alfi> Oo, dober dan oh sheet, pa res je ze 11 :P
<alfi> no, skoraj
<nafisa> jup
<alfi> kriza, me je spet klicala ena zavarovalniska agencija, leeches i tell you :/
<alfi> od kod dobijo mobilne stevilke
<nafisa> sem delala na eni agenciji ...
<nafisa> verjemi ... komot dobijo
<nafisa> verjemi ... komot dobijo
<nafisa> ;)*
<nafisa> mukopurulentni bronhitis
<nafisa> bwah ... grdo se sliši
<alfi> it sounds srs
<alfi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RthZgszykLs == win
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Portal - "Still Alive" Credits Song&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> en pravi, da če laufaš, da bi se ti sproščal endorfin ... pol dobiš raka :D
<nafisa> in da je sheku openoffice :S
<nafisa> :D
<hekos> če dihaš potem dobiš kisik v žile in če nimaš dost antioksidantu ti poškodujejo celično steno in dobiš rak
<Hekos> kisik poškuduje*
<Hekos> we're all screwed.
<nafisa> Hekos, kisik te na kratek rok dvigne ... na dolgega pa uničuje
<nafisa> pač smo organska bitja
<nafisa> in to tako je
<nafisa> naravno, da se telo stara
<nafisa> ampak zaradi teka ... samo zaradi teka ... ne boš dobil raka
<Hekos> ne, ker se lohk obnavlja tut
<Hekos> sam naštimano je tk da se stara
<nafisa> pravim, da na kratki rok dviguje
<Hekos> ja Å¡koduje whatever. celice se zmeri obnovijo pol, sam majo omejeno Å¡tevilo delitev
<Hekos> rak je obična celica sam da nima omejitve delitev
<Hekos> tk da če bomo hotli enkrat živet neskončno bomo vbistvo en velik rak :D
<nafisa> a si ti prfukjen?
<nafisa> živet neskončno?
<Hekos> mogoč, sam to nima veze
<nafisa> 22 bom zdele stara ...
<Hekos> in ka delaš zvečer ?
<nafisa> pa že študiram, da 3x tok bo čist preveč
<nafisa> kolk sem dožvela v tehleh letih ... in če bo skos taka intenziteta ... o marija
<nafisa> pol bom na vozičku ...
<Hekos> eh, čaki da boš mela šiht pa froce pol bo vse skup šlo v rutino
<nafisa> froce bom mela čez minimalno 15 let
<nafisa> brez skrbi
<nafisa> kaj že ... zvečer?
<nafisa> na večerjo sem povabljena
<Hekos> ubistvo čez maximalno 15, če boš hotla po naravni poti
<Hekos> al pa mela srečo
<nafisa> moja stara mama je pred 45 leti rodila pri 42ih
<nafisa> po naravni poti
<Hekos> pol boš mela srečo ker to je v familiji ;P
<Hekos> anywho.
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> kaže, da gre zun dež ...
<Hekos> nekam dost vlage v zraku dans ja
<nafisa> kao rahlo dežuje
<nafisa> sam nič ne dežuje
<Hekos> lih tolk da ne morm it na becikl
<nafisa> ajej, bogi
<napsy> mm
<napsy> obstaja kaksen dober canvas za pygtk?
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BigWhale> umir se mau
 * sasa84 polije BigWhale s katranom in ga posuje s puranjim perjem
<CrazyLemon> spet se mi je pc sam ugasnu
 * sasa84 tudi CrazyLemon polije s katranom in ga posuje s puranjim perjem
<CrazyLemon> kae kokoši
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jutro crazy ;)
<CrazyLemon> jutro tudi tebi
<sasa84> si lepo pančku? :D
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi mal dlje
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: si vidu, v nedeljo bo zadnji del TG...
<Tadej> ze zdej mi je hudo :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej zadnji????
<CrazyLemon> že??????
<Tadej> mhm
<CrazyLemon> wtf..6 epizod
<CrazyLemon> fcking brits
<Tadej> oni majo itak polovicne sezone
<Tadej> sam majo pa pol dve sezoni na leto
<Tadej> sep. se spet zacne
<Tadej> http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/7-2011
<Pepelka> TV Calendar - July 2011 TV listings guide
<CrazyLemon> ma nonsense
<CrazyLemon> js želim 20 epizod na leto
<CrazyLemon> pa konc :D
<Tadej> hehe sva ze dva
<Tadej> sam pomoje majo oni tok mal epizod ker so drage
<Tadej> ves kok dnarja morajo oni zmetat za to oddajo :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: LIES
<zdobersek1> ALL LIES
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1179-1: ClamAV vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1179-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 true story!
<zdobersek1> 'LANGUAGE=fr gcalctool' ti recimo pozene kalkulator, ampak v francoscini, ne glede na privzet jezik
<zdobersek1> ergo, LANGUAGE=sl in mas aplikacijo v slovenscini.
<CrazyLemon> a je tko težko logout/in narest? :D
<zdobersek1> ja.
<CrazyLemon> ne ni!
<napsy> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/expected-changes-in-gnome-shell-32.html
<Pepelka> Expected Changes In GNOME Shell 3.2 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> kul..bold v g+ je *text* :D
<alfi> CrazyLemon: kaj a uporabljas g+?
<CrazyLemon> alfi kako je to vprašanje..seveda ga uporabljam!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alfi> <- caka na invite :/
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nisi na g+??
<CrazyLemon> omg...L
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alfi> nein
<CrazyLemon> pusti gmail na pvt pa dobiš invajt
<CrazyLemon> invajt te čaka v inboxu
<alfi> cool
<alfi> uuu
<alfi> fancy
<CrazyLemon> d0h..all the cool kids have g+!
<alfi> zanimifivo
<alfi> i has new toy :P
<CrazyLemon> 720p video Å¡teka na celeronu....how can it be :(
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyLemon> yay..sam 6min laga
<nafisa> pizda, no ... ne smem na večerjo it ... ker si je baba zamislila, da bo čez 10 minut prišla ...
<nafisa> sovražim stranke
<Tadej> nafisa: kake storitve pa ponujas? :)
<nafisa> Tadej, oddaja sob
<Tadej> aja?
<Tadej> kje pa?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> v LJ
<Tadej> biznis :D
<Tadej> nikol ne bo zmankal strank
<Tadej> :D
<nafisa> mja ... kokr kdaj ...
<nafisa> se pozna, če je kak praznik
<Tadej> studentom?
<nafisa> pa dopusti
<nafisa> ja, to tudi ... samo od tistega nimam niti ficka
<nafisa> za dnevni počitek sobe
<Tadej> kaj pa?
<Tadej> wtf?
<nafisa> ne veš, kaj je dnevni počitek?
<Tadej> ne
<Tadej> se ponoc komaj spim :)
<nafisa> ponavad ne spijo ravno v teh sobah
<Tadej> cak folk dejansko najame sobo za dnevni pocitek?
<nafisa> halo?
<Tadej> al za tajnico po sihtu pelat? :)
<nafisa> to je olepšava za dvourni fuk z ljubimcem
<nafisa> mislem ...
<Tadej> no to sem mel naslednje v glavi :D
<Tadej> pa je to biznis pr nas?
<nafisa> kaj so eni naivni pa verjamejo, da folk res počiva v takih sobah?
<Tadej> nikol nisem se slisal za to da bi kdo dajal sobo v najem za dnevni pocitek
<Tadej> majkemi :D
<nafisa> Tadej, ja, je ... sploh, ker so po hotelih in motelih po LJ kar drage sobe in zaračunajo za 6 ur skupaj
<CrazyLemon> js sm..sam ne pri nas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> v hotelu medno, hotelu grosuplje oz. bolj znano po kazinoju kongo ...
<Tadej> nafisa: dej url :)
<nafisa> pol je ...  v hotelu lev
<nafisa> pa hotel slon ...
<nafisa> to so vse hoteli, ki to ponujajo ...
<nafisa> seveda za dobro ceno
<nafisa> aja, city hotel ... bivši turist ...
<Tadej> jaz sem mojo v avtu na polje pelal pa je lih tok slo :D
<nafisa> pa kaj Å¡e vem, kje vse
<nafisa> ej, Tadej ... men so že 4x trkali na okno avta ...
<nafisa> tako da vem, kako je to
<Tadej> nafisa: slaba lokacija :D
<nafisa> da imaš mir ... morš prav vedet, kje ni sprehajalnih poti pa tega
<nafisa> ja, jebena LJ
<nafisa> doma sem mela skos mir :D
<Tadej> ja to pa :)
<Tadej> no dej tvoj url ;)
<Tadej> a si blizu cityparka
<Tadej> da nardim jaz njej uslugo pa grem z njo po nakupih pol pa vrne v naturalijah :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> nisem blizu ...
<nafisa> prej sem mela pa pol ure hoje, preden sem se preselila
<nafisa> Å¡e eno selitev prej ... sem mela 50 minut hoje ...
<nafisa> zdej mam pa do tja full hoje
<Tadej> a to v privat bajti oddajas?
<nafisa> v poslovni stavbi
<Tadej> aha :)
<Tadej> kje pa kliantelo dobis?
<Tadej> mislim kje to oglasujes pa to...
<nafisa> ni moje
<nafisa> šefa vpraš
<Tadej> aja
<Tadej> pa tko povej
<Tadej> sam delas tam
<Tadej> sm mmislu da sama to furas
<nafisa> ne, sama ne bi tako oddajala
<nafisa> oz. če bi ... bi mela koga zaposlenega
<nafisa> ko je tako delo en kurac vse skupi
<Tadej> aha
<CrazyLemon> your highness je fcked up movie :D
<nafisa> ??
<nafisa> aja ... to je film :D
<nafisa> http://www.siol.net/svet/crna_kronika/2011/07/mlado_dekle_umoril_za_brezplacen_zajtrk.aspx
<Pepelka> Mlado dekle umoril za brezplačen zajtrk - SiOL.net
<Grega> te je ze bil lacn
<zdobersek1> hey ho let's go
<nafisa> mislim, da ni bil lačen
<nafisa> za stavo se je Å¡lo
<nafisa> pa mal ruknjen
<zdobersek> Joshua je v družbi nastopal kot samozavesten in družaben fant, ki je želel postati premier
<Grega> stava je stava
<zdobersek> ROKA TAKO ROKA TAKO
<nafisa> torrent pa na 11.04 150 % več ramov ponuca ...
<zgaga> nafisa: si probala torrent zaganjat v gnome classic?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1180-1: libvirt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1180-1/
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo tist chrome plugin
<CrazyLemon> start google plus
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> hm..ni to to
<zdobersek> ti si ga linku tule.
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ne najdem linka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> niti ne vem kako se stvar imenuje
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbgcgahdbgbdenffckohanhobdcnkoip
<Pepelka> Start G+ - Chrome Web Store
<CrazyLemon> BINGO
<CrazyLemon> grep rox
<zdobersek> se bolj roxa photographic memory
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get install photographic-memory
<CrazyLemon> no pa sm probal tale plugin
<CrazyLemon> zgleda pretty kul
<CrazyLemon> sam ne worka pretty kul
<nafisa> zgagko ... saj sem v klasiku
<Grega> nafisa
<nafisa> ja, Grega ???
<Grega> mam nalogo za tebe
<Grega> http://webapps.si/t.html
<Grega> kateri trije designi so ti najlepsi (nasplosno gledalo, torej z mislijo, da se lahko slike/artikli spremenijo na karkoli druga=
<Grega> lahko ostali tudi zberete :)
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> 4 & 7
<CrazyLemon> daleč nazaj 6 in 5
<CrazyLemon> drugo je shit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam 5 mi ni najbl všeč
<CrazyLemon> mislim..design je kul
<nafisa> http://www.info-slovenija.si/Imenik/Rac-unalnis-tvo_in_internet/Rac-unalniki_in_oprema/MICROS-KRAT_D.N.O./Informacije/
<Pepelka> MICROŠKRAT D.N.O. - Info-Slovenija / Brezplačni poslovni imenik Slovenije
<nafisa> koji klinac bi me od tuki klicali?
<CrazyLemon> sam mi cpu skoči tkoj na 100%
<CrazyLemon> nafisa koji klinac pa te ne bi
<Grega> ok, jaz sem tud za 4,6,7
<CrazyLemon> si še slišala kdaj za reklamo
<CrazyLemon> Grega 4 pa 7 sta res kul..ubistvu sta designa kr podobna
<Grega> mmm
<Grega> kaj pa..
<Grega> http://www.sainath.co.in/opencart/digital-cart/index.php
<Pepelka> Your Store
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi skombiniral 4 pa 7 :D
<CrazyLemon> recimo pri 7ki mi ni všeč tist footer
<CrazyLemon> pri 4ki mi je kr znosen
<CrazyLemon> ta mi pa ni :)
<CrazyLemon> 7ka je lepša
<Grega> sure
<Grega> itak morem kupit (obe).. pol pa lahko naredim nek hibrid
<CrazyLemon> pa ne zato ker so apple izdelki na tem zadnjem linku
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ene 3,4 bom kupil
<nafisa> ok, kolega klicu
<Grega> http://evisu.themeglobal.com
<Pepelka> EVISU - 3 sliders in one premium OpenCart 1.5.1 template
<Grega> no, se kaksno mnenje?
<nafisa> čak, no ... pizda, če je treba klikat vsako številko posebi ...
<nafisa> pa Å¡e pogovarjat se s 5imi prek msn-jev pa prek telefona in podobnega
<nafisa> 5 pa 6 sta mi ok, Grega
<Grega> tnx
<nafisa> sam druge barve si zberi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mirc1991: ubuntu live cd "pošlje" monitor v stand-by  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5054/new/posts/
<nafisa> jaka ko po dilah skaka :D
<jaka> :)
<nafisa> a, zdej pa je zgaga gor ... sej laufam v classicu ... tako da ... kakor downloada ... pobere za 150% več ramov, kot na 10.10
<zgaga> aha
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<nafisa> juhaaa
<zdobersek1> juhiii
<nafisa> juheeeeeee
<zdobersek1> juhooooo
<nafisa> jedla sem :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<tr43nd> lp,.
<Sky[x]> kaj bo dobrega :)
<tr43nd> mogoc vreme...?
<bogdanov> aaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> đeste
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> ze vsi spite
<Sky[x]> a kej uporablate dyndns ?
<jaka> jaz ga ne
<Sky[x]> sem ravnokar si nalozu
<Sky[x]> prav pride kdaj :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-29
<nafisa> eni že bedimo, urban
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> 4 ure spala ... zdej pa nazaj zaspat ne bom mogla
<nafisa> preklet kašelj
<Sky[x]> gremo spat pocas :_
<Sky[x]> :)}
<nafisa> le idi
<nafisa> lepo spančkaj ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1181-1: libsoup vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1181-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1180-1: libvirt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1180-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1181-1: libsoup vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1181-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<nafisa> bobe__, :?
<nafisa> :*
<Tadej> dobro jutro
<bobe__> jo
<bobe__> dobro
<bobe__> sam da kava zadane
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> sredi travnikov nekje telebajski se pode
<nafisa> en, dva, tri, Å¡tiriiiii
<nafisa> ojlaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> pizda ... bom že za komp mogla očala met ,,, je predelč za brat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntu live cd "pošlje" monitor v stand-by  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5054/new/posts/
<nafisa> haha, drejc tkoj spizdi, ko mu kaj na gmail napišeš :D
<nafisa> veliki modri kit je že tut na kompiču ... zgodn folk neki
<BigWhale> nafisa, a bi rada dve okol kepe? :P
<nafisa> jaaaaa
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> ja, sam ne dobis :>
<nafisa> grrrrrr
<nafisa> nikol mi ne rata
<BigWhale> lahk pa s svincnikom pobarvas eno fugo na 12m dolgem hodniku...
<nafisa> da me Å¡ef ubije?
<BigWhale> jah nevem
<BigWhale> sam bi bla pa dobra kazen
<nafisa> mam dnes že tko velik za delat
<nafisa> kot da nisem že velik nrdila
<nafisa> od dveh pokonc ... pa do Å¡estih jutr bom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu One sedaj s 5 GB prostora  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5056/new/posts/
<nafisa> waw ... 5 GB???
<BigWhale> ja Ubuntu je zakon
<t3ch> sam punkbuster za win igrce bi se lah delal pa bi bil ultra zakon
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> lol
<t3ch> nafisa ti tut nemres spat
<t3ch> al si prej prisla iz sihta :)
<nafisa> nisem mela nočne
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> kaki sihti mirejo vse po glavi
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> mene je ob 7h že šef klical ...
<t3ch> in ka pravi
<nafisa> pol je pa ugotovil, da more nujno ustat, ker je blo na njegovi lokaciji za delat, ne na moji :D
<t3ch> zay ti je dolzn za 1uro spanja
<t3ch> moreplacat 4 ure dela + malco kr te je zbudo..
<t3ch> treba se razpizdit
<t3ch> te bo vsaki dan budil
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> na koncu te bo klico ki je gate pozabo
<t3ch> :p
<nafisa> gate ma tuki
<nafisa> sem mu jih oprala
<BigWhale> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2011-July/005743.html
<Pepelka> [ubuntu/oneiric] pornview 0.2pre1-11ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<BigWhale> win!
<nafisa> kdo je zmagu?
<BigWhale> pornview
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [rešeno] nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> BigWhale, prideš na moj RD? :D
<BigWhale> nafisa, kdaj pa?
<nafisa> v četrtek zvečer ...
<nafisa> bom mela dol v klubu
<BigWhale> nafisa, bi prisel, sam me zal ne bo.
<nafisa> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :'( While we are working hard to get Pastebin back online you can show us your love via the sites below.
<Guest55110> yes nafisa dobro slikco majp
<Guest55110> imajo
<nafisa> ja, unga mačka
<Guest55110> lol
<Guest55110> pismo tale nick enforcer
<nafisa> where?
<Guest70475> uf kok se mi spi
<uni4dfx> enako :P
<uni4dfx> preklet bioritem
<nafisa> men pa spi se mi ne
<nafisa> sam utrujena sem
<nafisa> pa lačna
<Guest70475> jst tut lacen
<nafisa> yang, me peleš na horsa? :D
<Guest70475> to je pa mal delec od kle k delam
<Guest70475> ampak ja hors nisem ga jedu ze par mescev
<Guest70475> lok sploh stane zdej
<Guest70475> kok
<Guest70475> 4 je bil nazadne
<Guest70475> pa to ni res , sploh ne morem nicka spremenit
<uni4dfx> welcome to freenode
<Guest70475> tale enforcer ima zgleda tako dolg timeouy
<uni4dfx> končno mam gigabitno omrežje
<uni4dfx> \o/
<nafisa> hurej :D
<Guest70475> nice
<nafisa> ok, da dobiš ob spominih metuljčke v trebuhu ...
<nafisa> http://www.joystickdivision.com/2011/07/mario_vs_angry_birds_mafia_sty.php
<Pepelka> Mario vs Angry Birds, Mafia Style - Joystick Division
<uni4dfx> pa kako sm spet benan na 4chan
<uni4dfx> ffs
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phun.org/newspics/funny_friday/3689.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol @ viola :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> old :P
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni old
<CrazyLemon> 4 minute nazaj sm skopiral link!
<uni4dfx> a se vam je že kdaj zgodil da ste mel tolk velik stvari za narest da ste na TODO list napisal "naredi TODO list"
<CrazyLemon> nope
<uni4dfx> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: HP acpi event za svetlost ekrana  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5053/new/posts/
<nafisa> Tania Dickinson, včasih zaposlena na novozelandskem ministrstvu za socialo, je svojo službo opisala kot sanjsko, sebe pa kot zaposleno, izjemno sposobno za kakovostno in dobro plačano zapravljanje časa. Naslednji dan službe ni bilo več.
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/telekomunikacije/gsm-dodatki/avtoinstalacija/404752-cellular-koala-avtonosilec-uni
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka> CELLULAR KOALA AVTONOSILEC UNI | bigbang.si
<CrazyLemon> ali kaj podobno univerzalnega ?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: http://www.primo.si/
<Pepelka> Primo Telefonija
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> Grega kok procentov popusta boš zrihtu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> 0 :)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ne hvala!
<CrazyLemon> (sej itak majo cca. 20 izdelkov)
<Grega> ti rabis enega, ne 20
<CrazyLemon> pravzaprav 2 rabim
<CrazyLemon> enga nimajo
<CrazyLemon> druzga nisem niti gledal
<Grega> prav :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Dual Band Wireless-n usb adapter CISCO  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5046/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<vatts> CrazyLemon, SB700 \m/
<CrazyLemon> ?
<vatts> da nikon
<vatts> spidlajt :D
<nafisa> 20 level me spet zajebava
<nafisa> kdo mi ga pride narest? zgleda, da sem preveč živčna za to
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/2x/Dt/1SgTdULR/img0018.jpg
<Grega> pravkar
<nafisa> muhe? :D
<Grega> yeah
<nafisa> super :D
<nafisa> a loh dam na fejsa? :D
<Grega> kr
<nafisa> tnx :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, dobr, no ... Pepelka, nehi me hajlajtat
<vatts> :D
<vatts> danes je blo pestro
<vatts> smo selili mašinerije, pa enkrat ja selit, enkrat ne selit, ja selit, ne selit...
<vatts> pa je en soradnik bil pri kontejnerju za organske odpadke pa jedel jabolko
<vatts> pa pride šef pa ga vpraša
<vatts> kaj bi bil ti čez vikend tukaj?
<vatts> Ne!
<vatts> pa zakaj ne?
<vatts> zato ker sem (rahlo zajeclja) rrr-rr-razpičkan!
<vatts> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<vatts> ODFUKAN LIMONČK ! :D
<CrazyLemon> vatts od kdaj otroci lahk delajo?
<CrazyLemon> a te izkoriščajo kot poceni delovno silo/sužnja?
<vatts> CrazyLemon, od kdaj sklepaš da sm še otrok?
<vatts> in kaj neveš da je suženjstvo prepovedano?: D
<vatts> zdraven tega pa nisem poceni :P
<CrazyLemon> vatts od kar te "poznam"
<vatts> Fail.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Nedelovanje internetne povezave, Ubuntu 10.04, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5057/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<nafisa> suženjstvo ... no ja ... definiraj ga ... sužnjelastništvo je prepovedano ... suženjstvo pa ne ;=
<nafisa> ;)
<nafisa> http://www.finance.si/319717/Apple-bolj-likviden-kot-ameri%B9ka-vlada/rss
<Pepelka> Apple bolj likviden kot ameri�ka vlada - Finance.si
<vatts> nafisa, dej ne me tunkat v drek :p
<nafisa> vatts, samo povedala sem, kar je res ...
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> mam jst to vse preštudirano
<CrazyLemon> slave knows its rights!
<nafisa> haha
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> uporabu je its kot zaimek za suznja
<zdobersek> true slave
<zdobersek> & true master.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> whatever ...
<nafisa> v glavnem, jsz sem lahko sužnja nekomu, mu vse rihtam in ga pedenam ... in imam pravico, da sem ... ne sme si me pa on prilaščat in me izkoriščat proti moji volji
<zdobersek> uhm
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> pol nisi suznja
<CrazyLemon> če mu vse rihtaš in pedenaš ker to ti hočeš
<CrazyLemon> pol preberi zdobersek @ 17.31
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> matr nafisa ..pa ravno ti..ki si kao bdsm girl
<nafisa> zdobersek> uhm
<nafisa> ???
<zdobersek> pol nisi suznja
<nafisa> lol
<zdobersek> pol si sam zenska
 * zdobersek se skrije
<nafisa> dej ... preber si kako knjigo od sacher-masocha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> +1!
<nafisa> sam verjetno ni zate
<zdobersek> no, ce bi mel suznja, bi mi jo on prebral
<nafisa> pretežek material za vanilla pobče
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek on?ON?!?!?
<nafisa> v glavnem ... človek se je predal v t.i. suženjstvo baronici ..
<zdobersek> ce bi imel pa suznjo, bi mi jo pa ONA prebrala.
<nafisa> jah, jebat ga ... zdobersek bi pač sužnja rad mel
<zdobersek> happy?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> moj pravi, da itak so moški sužnji ene navadne pičke :D
<CrazyLemon> tvoj itak nima pojma
<uni4dfx> preklet CSS
<nafisa> a v 11.04 ni rythmbox-a???
<nafisa> :S
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> banshee je
<uni4dfx> banshee ja
<nafisa> fuj
<uni4dfx> nagnusno
<nafisa> grem si rythmbox nasnet
<nafisa> imam, Gospodar
<nafisa> ups :D
<CrazyLemon> oh đizs
<nafisa> jebote ... pisala sem v un okn
<nafisa> dobr, da kaj drugega ni spisalo sem ... pol bi se šele križal, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> i've seen more then enough
<zdobersek> torej SI suznja ...
<zdobersek> explains a lot.
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon than*
<CrazyLemon> ni..sam čudna baba je k "fanta" kliče 'Gospodar'
<CrazyLemon> than*
<CrazyLemon> samo zate sm se popravu
<CrazyLemon> upam da ceniš to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> dejte mir, no
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon veš da cenim ^__^
<zdobersek> nafisa, a mi nardis uslugo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont ask..just tell
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> zjebu si past.
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> hvala.
<CrazyLemon> sorry no :(
<nafisa> CrazyLemon velikokrat zajebe svu situaciju
<zdobersek> nafisa ni suznja, ona je zenska prihodnosti!
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uniču ji boš spolno življenje če boš to govoru...sužnja je pa pika
<zdobersek> al pa mi bo njen fant hvalezen, ko bo naslednjic v robota oblecena
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<nafisa> ROFLMAO
<nafisa> v latex me Å¡e spravi
<nafisa> v robota?
<zdobersek> njen fant bo pa izvijac
<nafisa> no way :D
<zdobersek> 2011 role-playing
<nafisa> whatever
<uni4dfx> slejči slejči cote dol sebi
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2NB7Udm8xU
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Naga - D&#39;Kwaschen Retashy&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> :S
<uni4dfx> zakon komad :D
<nafisa> saj ni treba vsem vedet, kaka sme zdej, jebote
<uni4dfx> res je
<CrazyLemon> irc sex z Gospodarjem? :>
<uni4dfx> let's keep it that way
<nafisa> ne
<Grega> %CPU je "poraba" CPUja, right? na 'top'
<CrazyLemon> CPE-ja
<CrazyLemon> right
<Grega> in ta kaze +500, pa load je +6
<Grega> ampak vse dela normalno
<uni4dfx> Grega kolk jeder maš
<Grega> ne vem, remote je.. ogromno i guess :)
<uni4dfx> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cores
<Grega> 4
<uni4dfx> pol pa čudn da bi kazal +500
<Grega> zdaj je 215
<uni4dfx> inštaleri raj htop, je velik bol pregledn
<Grega> 250
<Grega> 290
<Grega> 260
<Grega> ...
<Grega> grem se napit!
<uni4dfx> pametna odločitev
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> Grega ... navodila za peko piščančjih medaljonov si daj k pečici
<CrazyLemon> že ko sm mislu da je 'Super' smešn film
<CrazyLemon> potem tip naredi masakr
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a si unga norvežana gledu? :D
<CrazyLemon> a ti zanalašč vedno prezreš besedi 'FILM' ter 'MOVIE'
<nafisa> ja :D
<nafisa> včer sem tud, ne? :D
<nafisa> oprosti, CrazyLemon ... že full časa sem pokonc ... pa spala sem samo 2 uri ...
<nafisa> in bi mela bonbončke
<CrazyLemon> mumilarka prekleta
<nafisa> saj bom redbulla 2 spila, no
<zgaga> buah
<nafisa> sam more Å¡ef prit
<zgaga> haiku me je razocaral na celi crti
<nafisa> aja?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.examiner.com/usna-in-national/usmc-fa-18-pilot-chats-with-iran
<CrazyLemon> lol ker BS
<Pepelka> USMC FA 18 pilot chats with Iran - National USNA | Examiner.com
<zgaga> (mislim haiku os)
<zgaga> zvok ni delal, zmrzuje pa se za povrhu kernel panicka
<nafisa> ajej ... nerodno
<nafisa> no, stanje s FF se je izboljšalo ...
<nafisa> 2 uri ga lahko imam odprtega ... pol ga morm za 5 minut zapret ... pa lahko pol spet za 2 uri odprem
<nafisa> ql
<uni4dfx> zgaga ti si resno mislu da je ta stvar že uporabna? :D
<uni4dfx> probi raj GNU/HURD
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> pospešeno delat
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<CrazyLemon> how lucky am i
<CrazyLemon> z leve strani sije sonce
<CrazyLemon> z desne strani je sončno
<CrazyLemon> pri meni pa dežuje ter grmi
<CrazyLemon> !g mimovrste
<Pepelka> mimovrste=) http://www.mimovrste.com/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi -Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil en kle na ircu k je mel  enak problem?
<uni4dfx> mmm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuqm2YwoX10
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Dal★shabet(달샤벳) - &#39;Supa Dupa Diva&#39; Music video Full ver.&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<zdobersek> fak
<zdobersek> vse so iste
<uni4dfx> huh? kako iste? :D
<zdobersek> enak japonski fris.
<uni4dfx> aaaaa!!
<uni4dfx> korejke so dammit :D
<zdobersek> ... tomejtos tomatoz
<yang> tem se zlo tezko doloci starost, do 30ga zgledajo vse kt da jih majo 16
<uni4dfx> tm 17-20 so
<yang> kdaj bodo severni korejci nardil tak spot
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> so pa nardil svojo linux distribucijo, if that counts
<yang> a res
<yang> the linux communist distribution
<uni4dfx> google 붉은별
<uni4dfx> !g 붉은별
<yang> ne vidm
<Pepelka> 북한에서 만든 OS &#39;붉은별&#39; 이렇게 생겼다 ::: 베타뉴스 http://www.betanews.net/article/489109
<uni4dfx> Red Star OS
<uni4dfx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_OS
<Pepelka> Red Star OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> mogoce bodo dal sistem za lansiranje nuklearnih projektilov
<yang> zanimivo
<uni4dfx> ta je pa kitajski http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Flag_Linux
<Pepelka> Red Flag Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<uni4dfx> logo je cute lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: kindle oz. e reader  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5059/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj počneste
<uni4dfx> lp tr43nd
<tr43nd> hija all
<uni4dfx> whatusp
<tr43nd> niti nic
<tr43nd> in ti? komp dela?
<uni4dfx> komp dela
<uni4dfx> bi mogu za Å¡iht kej narest pa se mi ne da
<tr43nd> petek je, oz. sobota
<uni4dfx> ma men je vsak dan isti :D
<tr43nd> :)
<uni4dfx> hahahaha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFFh25DmPNU
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Tucker And Dale Vs Evil - Official Redband Trailer [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<tr43nd> a je se kak drug kanal na ircu kjer se druzijo slovenci ?
<uni4dfx> ircnet probably
<uni4dfx> sam ne hodm tja k to je največji shithole od irca
<tr43nd> aja
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-30
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<Grega> au
<Grega> mogoce
<Grega> sem pa malo
<Grega> boljpijan
<Grega> kot sem mislil
<Grega> :)))))))
<Grega> ko me zvao
<Grega> matem,u
<Grega> mu
<Grega> auiii
<Grega> nafisa!!!!
<Grega> au
<Grega> hm
<Grega> sami smrhudi
<Grega> spvajani
<Grega> spavani
<Grega> sram vam bodi
<Grega> br br br br br
<Grega> BR BR BR BR BR BRRRRRRRRRR
<Grega> KURAC
<Grega> GREM SPATT
<Grega> ob 6ihmlol
<Grega> boobieeeessss
<Grega> assssssss
<Grega> no fuck
<Grega> from u
<t3ch> dobro jutro
<t3ch> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Dual Band Wireless-n usb adapter CISCO  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5046/new/posts/
<vatts> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<vatts> lp naps
<vatts> napsy*
<napsy> jo
<napsy> bil kdo uceri v Kranju?
<Grega> jaz mogoce
<Grega> ne bi vedel
<Grega> :))
<Sky[x]> kdo slucajno prodaja Mini DisplayPort to DVI Adapter ?
<uni4dfx> a networking stop vrže dol tud mrežne naprave?
<uni4dfx> kokr bi dal ifconfig down ?
<Sky[x]> mislm da
<uni4dfx> ok ja jih
<uni4dfx> pismo kako bi spremenu mac naslov predn dhcp request pošle
<uni4dfx> v interfaces fajlu
<Sky[x]> a ce sam rocno vneses mac ne gre ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [LMDE] Update pokvaril sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5060/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pa to nemoreš verjet
<Sky[x]> what ?
<CrazyLemon> pc se mi je spet ugasnu
<napsy> kar sam od sebe?
<CrazyLemon> napsy to je pa vprašanje :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer je cca. 4.50h nazaj se tudi modem resetiral/rebootal  ampak pc se je ugasnu okrog 6ih..ko je Grega mel svoj pijani monolog
<napsy> lol :
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče je pa to razlog ? :o
<napsy> morm si loge pogledat
<napsy> heh lol krneki
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYUQKm2nZNE
<Pepelka> &#x202a;SUITS Trailer&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa must see
<CrazyLemon> :)
<vatts> yeba.
<vatts> CrazyLemon, fakin monolog?
<vatts> jst pravim da je tisto faking spis :D
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako naštimat FF da me vsakič vpraša ob zapiranju če želim da mi naslednjič odpre vse trenutno odprte zavihke ?
<vatts> kak pri p.m. naj enmu tipu razložim da je njegova cena za 100e večja od mojih napraskanih (z krvjo plačanih) prihrankov - in to na lep način? :)
<uni4dfx> vatts pošl ga u k...?
<vatts> nenenenene
<vatts> na lep način.
<vatts> tisto
<vatts> sj veš, jst bi ti dal, ampak več ko tolko nimam, blablabla
<uni4dfx> what is this "na lep način" you speak of?
<vatts> joj pizda
<vatts> nič, pozabi :)
<Sky[x]> kaj pa kopujes od nega ?
<vatts> objektif
<vatts> v*
<Sky[x]> eh nav ti senkov to so rage stvari
<vatts> :)
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo mogoče samsung lcd tv?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<vatts> :D
<vatts> to je blo pa hitro
<vatts> :P
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je ongoing issue :D
<CrazyLemon> na živce mi gre  zvok k se prižge/ugasne tv
<vatts> :)
<vatts> začepi si ušesa :P
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa useful as always :)
<vatts> ja no
<vatts> najmanj kompliciranja, najprej rešeno :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js mam samsung lcd tv
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx <CrazyLemon> na živce mi gre  zvok k se prižge/ugasne tv            ...a maš enak 'feature' ?
<uni4dfx> kakšn zvok
<uni4dfx> sam en tak silent "click" zvok spusti
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> tale je annoying zvok
<uni4dfx> dej posnam
<Grega> zvocnik odklopi
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/recording22896.3gpp
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> a se ne da izklopt
<CrazyLemon> to tudi mene zanima :)
<nafisa> limunčič pizdunčič
<vatts> :D
<vatts> CrazyLemon, samsung... nevem če bo šlo odklopit :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda gre
<nafisa> jebela cesta ... prejle se je mojemu kompiču zmešalo ... mejdun, da bom nazaj 10.10 dala ...
<vatts> ima kdo nuvija
<vatts> z svojim zvokom? :S
<vatts> je že kdo snemal svoje zvoke za garmin, pa da se mu je garmin voice studio sesul in da se mu ne zalaufa več?
<CrazyLemon> ker narcističen  bastard bi hotu sebe slišat v navigaciji????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<vatts> odfukan limon: mogoče mu gre baba na kurac? :D
<CrazyLemon> kje pa je christooss zadnje čase?
<nafisa> nič ga ni videt
<CrazyLemon> vem..zato pa prašam :)
<nafisa> nimam pojma ...
<nafisa> poklicat mamo, ce je se ziv :D
<CrazyLemon> pofu... siol
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> slovenija, albanija, ciper, islandija
<CrazyLemon> v skupini
<CrazyLemon> gremo naprej! :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡vica
<CrazyLemon> pa norveška!
<CrazyLemon> ne gremo naprej
<tr43nd> lp
<Grega> hahhaha, te chatroulette-type strani :)))
<Grega> dick, dick, dick, d..dick.. :)
<Grega> old dick
<Grega> kje je nafisa, ona bi ziher joske pokazala :)
<Grega> omgggg, a girl!!
<Grega> haha
<Grega> you man or woman
<Grega> man
<Grega> gay?
<Grega> no
<Grega> "next"
<uni4dfx> Grega kaj pa dans tankaš
<uni4dfx> se opravičujem če kdo na T-2 ne more na 4chan :D
<uni4dfx> that would be me
<Grega> vodo? :)
<uni4dfx> right :D
<Grega> kolk procentna moznost je, da naletis na punco na chatroulette-podobni strani? :))
<Grega> vrjetno mam vec moznosti, da zadenem na loto :)
<uni4dfx> Grega nevem ampak že to da naletiš na osebo ki ti ne kaže kurca je precej mal verjetno
<Grega> :))
<Grega> aaaa
<Grega> zdaj sem naletel na dva ki sexata
<Grega> sasa84!!
<sasa84> oj Grega
<uni4dfx> ja itk
<uni4dfx> Grega to ti en video predvaja
<Grega> http://www.camzap.com/en
<Pepelka> Camzap.com : Video chat with strangers now ! Free webcam dating.
<Grega> da vidimo, ce se najdemo? :)
<Grega> jaz sem edini oblecen tip gor
<Grega> :))
<uni4dfx> ffs skor bi mi webcam zloadal :d
<uni4dfx> :D
<vatts> kak je komanda da bi zvedel kolk je velika particija, zmountana v folder
<vatts> fora je da mi z live distroja kaže SDA, SDA1, SDB, ko pa se zbootam v isti distro, sam instaliran, grem v shell, pa mi ne kaze nobengega SD*ja
<uni4dfx> fdisk -l
<vatts> th
<vatts> x
<uni4dfx> aja ne sory
<vatts> xD
<uni4dfx> df -h
<vatts> se mi je zdelo :D
<vatts> -h no such file/dir*
<uni4dfx> wtf a si na linuxu
<vatts> android-x86
<vatts> me jebe u glavo do kraja
<vatts> ! :D
<uni4dfx> probi sam df
<vatts> sm mogu dat
<vatts> df /sdcard
<vatts> ^^
<uni4dfx> huh
<vatts> PM
<vatts> ni za verjet
<vatts> nej si gre mater jebat! grem Å¡e enkrat xD
<sasa84> nč fantje...grem počas spat, jutr dopust
<sasa84> ajde
<vatts> boh
<vatts> kak formatiram /dev/sda2 naprimer, v ext3?
<vatts> format /dev/sda2... kj več mi ni znano :D
<uni4dfx> mkfs.ext3 al neki tazga
<vatts> thx
<vatts> ku*** ko ga niti ne vidi
<vatts> *facepalm*
<vatts> pm
<vatts> nej si gre u q
<vatts> dokler laufam debug mode
<vatts> vidim vse
<vatts> čim enkrat zaštartam totaj android
<vatts> gre vse v pi**o
<vatts> ne vidi več SDAjev
<vatts> buh
<vatts> /dev/block/sd*
<vatts> ><
<vatts> mater mu pi***no :D
<sasa84> lubčki, pridni bodte k me ne bo
<sasa84> ajde
<Grega> eeej ti
<Grega> jaz te pa cakam na camzap! :>
<Grega> nagi
<Grega> :))
<sasa84> Grega, kje?
<Grega> http://chatroulette.com/ ? :)
<Pepelka> Chatroulette
<Grega> aaah!""
<Grega> saj je tu pa tam kaka cvetka
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-31
<t3ch> http://articles.cnn.com/2011-07-29/tech/internet.explorer.dumb_1_browser-users-of-internet-explorer-google-s-chrome?_s=PM:TECH
<t3ch> :)
<Pepelka> Are Internet Explorer users dumb? - CNN
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [LMDE] Update pokvaril sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5060/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Humble Bundle 3 je tukaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5052/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> je kdo za en sprehod na roznik ?
<vatts> V BOOOOOOOOHIN' ma dž TAMVADEEEEEEEEEEEE... xD
<Sky[x]> hehe as bil na veselic ? :d
<vatts> Sky[x], ne, odkar je seka prišla z izleta od tam gor cel cajt to poje. ^_^
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> seka nic je nis predstavu :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<vatts> :P
<vatts> naum
<vatts> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> lp from postojna!
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/v/q7/1eggT6B/screen-shot-2011-07-31-a.png
<Grega> :)))))
<Grega> nafisa: wanna join? :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> kakšn filing je to k prešaltaš iz slušalk za 5€ na slušalke za 100€
<nafisa> joj, Grega ... hvala
<nafisa> ampak ne bi
<Grega> no no, ne se fino delat
<Grega> saj vsi vemo kje si zdaj :>
<nafisa> kje sem sedaj?
<nafisa> Grega, ???
<Grega> nablef.com
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> in kaj je to?
<Grega> raaar, screenshot?
<nafisa> a to je to?
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> ajoj
<Grega> prav lustn fant je
<nafisa> ja, videm
<nafisa> kaj že ... itak napiše, da so vsi uporabniki zasedeni ... un tip še kr drka na tebe?
<Grega> vrjetno ni nobenega :)
<Grega> cakaj, pridem jaz :))
<Grega> yaaay
<nafisa> lej ga gregija
<Grega> nooo!!
<nafisa> kaj nooo?
<Grega> ce ne gre pisat :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> nisem probala
<Grega> a si se ziva?
<nafisa> zakaj?
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> zastekalo je
<nafisa> ja, nobenga ni gor, piše
<Grega> :/
<Grega> ah shit
<nafisa> sogovornik je prekinil povezavo :D
<Grega> napacn gumb
<nafisa> dej nooooooo
<Grega> eh, nic
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> zdej pa ne morem pisat
<Grega> jaz sem zaprl :)
<nafisa> oky doky
<nafisa> tanora limonovka se spet z beciklom goni?
<Grega> prej sem ga videl na nablef.com :>>
<nafisa> aja?
<Grega> nekaj mi je rit kazal :>>
<nafisa> hahaha :D
<nafisa> ok, dobr, da ne vidiš, ku se režim :D
<Grega> to sami ti mislis, da ne vidim :>
<nafisa> ker imam izklopljeno cam :P
<Grega> navidezno
<nafisa> ni, kaj pa zdajle delam?
<Grega> jezik mi kazes
<nafisa> ne
<Grega> ja pa ja
<nafisa> ne pa ne
<Grega> levo josko
<nafisa> Grega, sanjaj o tem :P
<Grega> upam, da ne :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ok, saj vem, da nimam presunljivih jošk
<Grega> presunljivih? v bistvu sploh ne bi vedel :)
<nafisa> ja, kako le, a?
<nafisa> če jih še nikol nisi vidu
<Grega> saj
<nafisa> čajna taun
<nafisa> tonk tonk ... čink čank čonk
<CrazyLemon> tole je bla pa zahtevna tura! ::)
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<nafisa> Bilko mi dal bo zvecilko :D
<CrazyLemon> tiho baba!
<nafisa> ne jajcaj se na mene, kurac
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> jebenti..da nau Å¡iba pela!
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> kr :D
<CrazyLemon> qrc..ne pali to pr teb..še horny rataš :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> e, polcaji se pobirajo
<nafisa> mercator so neki probaval krast pa jim ni ratal
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je takega v mercatorju za ukrast da mi je vedet
<nafisa> banane :D
<nafisa> jao, kdaj misli prpelat ta bus
<CrazyLemon> nabav si bajsikl!
<nafisa> ne smem kolesA vozit
<CrazyLemon> nabavi si električni bajsikl!
<nafisa> sploh pa na tistem ne morem pelat tegale kufra
<nafisa> pa ga pol na vlak devat
<Bilko> dan...
<nafisa> sam mal
<Bilko> nafisa...še dobr da ni žene doma, kaj bi si mislila :)
<nafisa> da z moneto bus placam
<CrazyLemon> buhdej Bilko
<Bilko> k'b le k'j da'u pale buh
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> sam rimo sem napisala, no
<Bilko> no ja. sej se lepo sliš :)
<Bilko> sam nevem če bi se ženi tko lepo slišal :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> a je velik za tvojim kompom?
<Bilko> paaa...kokr kdaj.
<Bilko> k mene ni je vrjetn :) fejsbook pa te fore
<Bilko> sicer pa ni na ircu
<nafisa> haha ... js si sploh ne morem predsavljat, da bi mami kaj kazala po kompu pa bi mi moj pisal
<CrazyLemon> kak lahk primerjaš svojo mamo pa njegovo ženo...mislim halo!?!?! :D
<Bilko> haha, sej mogoče niti neb dojela zakaj se gre :)
<Bilko> vrjetn misl da sva 65 stara
<Bilko> skup že ja :)
<nafisa> ja, mene doma pol ne bi nikamor pustil
<Bilko> si kr mislm ja
<nafisa> ti ze ves :D
<Bilko> niti ne...mislm pa :)
<nafisa> saj si bral same resnicne zgodbe, kar sem ti poslala
<Bilko> aja to misliš
<Bilko> JA VEM...da te neb pustila!!
<Bilko> Å¡e prov bi  mela :)
<nafisa> ah dej dej
<nafisa> pusti soncu v srce ... za oslarije naj ba stezaj se odpre
<nafisa> ;)
<Bilko> hehe
<nafisa> tako se ostane mlad
<Bilko> sej, vsak po svoje
<Bilko> ja?
<Bilko> če umreš mlad pol res ostaneš večno mlad
<nafisa> po dusi mlad ... sem mislila
<Bilko> js sm se tut mlad, pa nism več tok mlad :)
<Bilko> pa sm su sam 1 vs 1 :)
<nafisa> vidis ... ko nisi pustil soncu v srce
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> sm hotu pa je žena zavese potegnla pa je hitr tema ratala lol
<nafisa> moj sef je 51 pa je ko en mulo, ko je srednjo solo lih zaklucu
<Bilko> in to zato k je pustu soncu v srce?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> pa v spalnco tud :D
<Bilko> bemu! lol
<nafisa> mors zeni povesdat, da ves recept, kako se pomlajsat ;)
<Bilko> nc pol morm ženo prepričat da prpele prjatlco v spalnico :)
<nafisa> kaj bo, ko bom jst v petek mela spet razvrat ... po 8 mesecih
<Bilko> se javš nafisa, da naju mal poučiš? :)
<Bilko> uff bo bolel :)
<nafisa> ne bo bolel
<nafisa> me nau moj v rokah mel
<Bilko> sej, bo kšn drug...mogoče več njih
<nafisa> ja, sam drugace
<Bilko> aha
<Bilko> pa ne da si soft ratala :)
<nafisa> tisto bom delala, kar ze 8 mescov nism ... tud to kdaj pase
<Bilko> no, naj ti paaaše
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> bom to, namest, da bi se ga napila za rd
<nafisa> sam karto kupm
<Bilko> pametno
<Bilko> sam kako pol da neboš svojga "častila"
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a obstaja ksna softwerska resitev, da bi en leptop uporabu kot dodaten ekran  drugemu leptopu ?
<nafisa> ja, to je njegovo darilo za rd
<nafisa> ceprav ... bolj ko razmisljam, bolj ne vem, ce si to darilo res tako zelim
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] synergy
<uni4dfx> http://synergy-foss.org/
<Pepelka> Welcome - Synergy
<nafisa> uni4dfx je brihtn
<nafisa> ker dolgcajt
<jaka> Zanima me če ima kdo nettop doma
<nafisa> jst mam sam netbook :P
<CrazyLemon> synergy ni to to :)
<CrazyLemon> synergy shareas samo misko pa tipkovnico čez več operacijskih
<CrazyLemon> ni pa za uporabo kot dodaten ekran primarnemu
<Sky[x]> tnx fantje
<Sky[x]> sem uprabu to in super zadevca hihi :)
<Sky[x]> uporabu*
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem kak si lahk to uporabu če želiš dodatn ekran..še vedno ti bo laufal drug OS tist laptop..torej ne bo kot dodaten ekran ampak kot dva ločena :)
<Sky[x]> sej na tistem OSu odprem pac en fajl k ga rabm skos met odprtga
<Sky[x]> tukej pa delam lepo
<Sky[x]> pa lepo se z isto misko na obeh ekranih sprehajam
<Sky[x]> ni isto kot da bi mel en komp pa 2 ekrana ampak se ven mas 2 ekrana :)
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<uni4dfx> ka že vsi spite
<uni4dfx> k da je pondelk jutr
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<Grega> happy birthday to you
<Grega> happy birthday to you
<Grega> happy birthday dear nafisa
<Grega> happy birthday to you
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> hvala, Grega
<Grega> :*
<Grega> a si vedla, da Warner copyright nad "happy birthday to you".. kar v bistvu pomeni, da jim mores vedno placat, ko pojes happy birthday :)
<Grega> ima*
<Grega> joj, top gear je bil danes
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Grega, si plaču?
<Grega> ti placas, ker mas ti roj. dan
<nafisa> lol
<Tadej> Grega: lihkar pogledal :D
<Tadej> zdej pa spat
<uni4dfx> jebemti CSS
<uni4dfx> jajca
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-23
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Sky[x]> res je :)
<zdobersek> snorrrr
<zdobersek> GREMO SE PREPIRAT!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bos crn al bel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nigga is always black
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: U SO GUILTY
<Sky[x]> dobr video :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iem4MfRNOWY&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> Inspirational AMV - This is how winners are made 3D/HD 1080p      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont make me go by your house in a low riding car with windows open
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<marinka> Dober dan.
<marinka> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/zanimivo/ko-galebi-na-plazi-pojedo-odvajala.html
<Seniorita> Moškisvet.com - Ko galebi na plaži pojedo odvajala ...
<CrazyLemon> marinka resno? a ne vidiš da je to samo za moške :/
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi zdobersek Å¡el na zadovoljna.si
<CrazyLemon> :/
<marinka> saj sama ne brskam tam, noooo
<marinka> Dobila sem link.
<marinka> A je potrebno za gtalk na Empathy-ju še kaj vpisat, da deluje? Ker mi noče vpisati gmaila. :(((
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> a si na slovenski-prevajalci?
<CrazyLemon> jabberju
<marinka> Kako, če pa mi ne vpiše? Pa nisem gor.
<marinka> Zadnjič je bilo pa ravno obratno. Mi je vpisalo vse gmaile pa MSNjev ni hotelo vpisat.
<BigWhale> A imas na gmailu vklopljeno dodatno zascito?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eno resno ? - kje se najdejo navodila za izdelavo svojga live imagea?
<marinka> Ne.
<BigWhale> pol mas pa napacen password. :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek live imagea?
<zdobersek> ubuntu- al pa debian-based
<CrazyLemon> aja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kar vrzes na usb in potem bootas
<zdobersek> doh
<marinka> Je pravilen. Če sem se ravnokar s tem pass. vpisala v gmail v brskalniku.
<BigWhale> zdobersek, sej ni tezko najt no... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Seniorita> LiveCDCustomization - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<zdobersek> BigWhale: hvala!
<marinka> Ker tudi na MSN računu nimam nobene dodatne zaščite vklopljene. Pa zadnjič mi ni vpisalo, danes pa mi.
<lynxlynxlynx> http://torrentfreak.com/young-pirates-evicted-from-festival-for-giving-out-free-waffles-120722/
<Seniorita> Young Pirates Evicted From Festival For Giving Out Free Waffles | TorrentFreak
<uni4dfx> http://www.flabber.nl/linkdump/video/seizoen-3-new-kids-deel-7-3344
<Seniorita> New Kids On The Block - S03E07 - Dronken | Flabber
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1513-1: libexif vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1513-1/
<uni4dfx> Union > Laško
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA
<Seniorita> Takeo Ischi - New Bibi Hendl 2011      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> Aw ne Å¡e ti s tem :D
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ln
<uni4dfx> včeri je blo na redditu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Posodabljanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38577/#p38577
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Posodabljanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38578/#p38578
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Posodabljanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38579/#p38579
<CrazyLemon> a obvlada kdo inkscape?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sup.
<uni4dfx> haha http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1343130997886.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cyclin'
<CrazyLemon> sup with u
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: burja much?
<CrazyLemon> bl ne kot ja :)
<CrazyLemon> malce pihlja ob morju
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi vse
<uni4dfx> http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/gmaps.jsp?indexToShow=getPurchasingPowerInclRentIndex
<Seniorita> World Map of current Purchasing Power (Incl. Rent) Index
<uni4dfx> Zanimivo ktera mesta so nas že vse prehitela
<uni4dfx> Praga, Brno, Varšava, Krakov
<uni4dfx> kmal bo tud Zagreb
<uni4dfx> Gdansk, Ostrava, Olomouc
<uni4dfx> sama vzhodnoevropska mesta, kjer ljudje bolš žvijo od nas v LJ
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je kupna moč edini kazalnik, ane
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ni je pa en bolših
<uni4dfx> aja čehi so nas tud po HDI (human development index) prehitel že
<uni4dfx> pa smo bli dolg najbolši od vzhodnjakov
<uni4dfx> prov sram me je žvet v tej propadajoči "državi"
<lynxlynxlynx> zato ker gre drugim bolje?
<uni4dfx> zato ker bi nam lahko šlo bolš kot drugim pa smo vse zajebal
<lynxlynxlynx> naš lastni pesimizem in kravocrk je kriv za velik del stanja
<lynxlynxlynx> gini index mamo še vedno najvišji, a nimamo?
<uni4dfx> mislm da ja
<uni4dfx> sam gini index je itak sam merilo za socializem
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<uni4dfx> ja a ni :D
<lynxlynxlynx> moj point je da nam gre odlično
<lynxlynxlynx> happy little africun
<uni4dfx> če nas primerjaš z nigerijo sure
<lynxlynxlynx> tud z večino evrope nam gre čist dobro
<uni4dfx> kako lahko to rečeš po tem ko smo procentualno zgubil skor največ BDPja od vseh evropskih držav
<lynxlynxlynx> govorim o stanju, ne o enih kazalnikih
<uni4dfx> kako boš pa drugač stanje ocenu č ene s kazalniki
<uni4dfx> če ne*
<uni4dfx> http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NY.GDP.MKTP.KD.ZG?order=wbapi_data_value_2011+wbapi_data_value+wbapi_data_value-last&sort=asc
<Seniorita> GDP growth (annual %) | Data | Table
<uni4dfx> Evo 12. na svetu! smo bli po tem kolk smo zgubil GDPja
<lynxlynxlynx> subjektivno
<uni4dfx> subjektivno bo zelo pristransko, glede na to da žviš tle :P
<lynxlynxlynx> wow, 0,2%
<uni4dfx> Ja lej Ghana je mela 14.4%+
<lynxlynxlynx> bogci
<lynxlynxlynx> ni slabo, samo 10mrd manj majo skupaj
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, 12x več jih je :P
<uni4dfx> exactly, država z 2 miljoni ne bo nikol uspešna
<uni4dfx> also, pozablaš da nimamo več industrije
<uni4dfx> in gradbeništva
<uni4dfx> pa bohve česa še vsega
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, to se ziher pozna
<uni4dfx> že zdej se pozna, kaj bo šele pol
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se dela na tem
<lynxlynxlynx> gradbeništvo je blo prenapihnjeno, bolj so drugi sektorji pomembni
<uni4dfx> kot naprimer?
<CrazyLemon> živinoreja!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/Slovenia_treemap.png
<lynxlynxlynx> men je najbližji itak lesnopredelovalni ;)
<uni4dfx> lesa pa itak ne znamo prodajat
<uni4dfx> Also, Čehi majo PPP $27k, mi pa $28.6k
<uni4dfx> Å¡e ene 2 leti in nas prehitijo tud po tem
<lynxlynxlynx> glede lesa se je začel mal premikat
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer je zuni samo nov akcijski načrt, ampak bomo vidli
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda take surovine, pa Å¡e znebit se je ne znamo
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx pa sej a je res tolk zajeban to prodajat?
<uni4dfx> posekaš, prodaš, posadiš na novo... kje se tolk zatakne? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vse večje žage so propadle okoli osamosvojitve
<lynxlynxlynx> in pol cel kup makroekonomike odpade
<lynxlynxlynx> tale prvi del nam gre, pridobivanje lesa
<lynxlynxlynx> samo prodajamo ga v tujino, od tam pa potem kupujemo izdelke
<lynxlynxlynx> namesto da bi dv nastajala pri nas
<zdobersek> WE NO CARE BCOZ YOLO
<uni4dfx> Ko zvon ji stari zadoni, želja se izpolni ji. Mogoče pravljica drži, poskusi kdaj še ti!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Zastareli paketi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38580/#p38580
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Zastareli paketi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38581/#p38581
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-25
<uni5dfx> wooo party time!
<uni5dfx> PIVO! \o/
<zdobersek> PRED DESETO ZJUTRI!
<uni5dfx> zdobersek, WOO AWRITE!!
<uni5dfx> drgač sm pa na šihtu in sanjam o boljših časih
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: hoces rect o boljsi Jansi ? :D
<miha> dan
<LorD_DDooM> y
<LorD_DDooM> ups
<CrazyLemon> nč ups!
<CrazyLemon> a si obupal nad kolesarjenjem ti?? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Imel sem dober teden "dopusta" :P
<LorD_DDooM> kao morje pa to
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Zastareli paketi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38582/#p38582
<CrazyLemon> slab izgovor..tudi na morju so ceste!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> A nisi ti skoz na morju...zakaj poj ne furaš :>
<CrazyLemon> sej furam!
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz morma najprej malo ksebi pridet :>
<CrazyLemon> v nedeljo je v rogaški slatini maraton..če te slučajno zanima :)
<LorD_DDooM> Kdaj je že oni Krški maraton?
<CrazyLemon> avgusta enkrat
<CrazyLemon> 19. al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1516-1: OpenSSL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1516-1/
<marinka> dan
<marinka> je tu kak, ki se spozna na ključavnice?
<sasa84> marinka, ne, nč ne kradem :P
<marinka> meni so pokradli pa sem jo menjala. saj je vse ok, samo ne vem, kako samo ključavnico pritirditi, da mi ne bo s ključem not in ven skakala
<marinka> sem celotno kljuko menjala, ker prej sem imela ono čisto navadno ključavnico, staro, sedaj sem pa cilindrično noter dala
<marinka> kaj res ni tu nobenega fanta?
<sasa84> a ja...sam tisto ključavnico si menjala?
<marinka> ja, kljuko in ključavnico
<marinka> vrata sem mogla malo rezat
<marinka> ampak izgleda sedaj lepo
<marinka> le, kako ključavnico samo (samo ključavnilni mehanizem) pritrdit, da ga ne bo možno ven spulit s ključem, tega pa ne vem
<marinka> haha ... kaj so ugotovili :DDD Opažamo, da vložke vgrajujejo osebe brez tehničnega predznanja (hišniki, vzdrževalci ali lokalni mizarji)
<marinka> in to na način, ki so ga vajeni pri vgradnji običajnih ključavnic.
<sasa84> marinka, a si že dala vn un del k pride ob strani vrat?
<marinka> celotno ključavnico s kljuko sem menjala ...
<marinka> tako da ja
<sasa84> ja no... sej pol k vse prou naštimaš pa zašraufaš...?
<sasa84> more stat na svojem mestu
<marinka> ampak muči me samo ta del, ki ga upravlja ključ ...
<sasa84> a Å¡katla? ni fiksiran?
<marinka> če obrneš ključ malo postrani ...
<sasa84> poglej če je vse zadost zategnen
<marinka> lahko to ven potegneš
<marinka> je je
<marinka> ne vem, če je potrebno še kje kaj, kar sem spregledala
<marinka> zato pa sprašujem tule, ko so sami fantje
<marinka> saj glavno je, da imam v vratih ključavnico. to, da če maš noter postrani ključ pa lahko tisto ven potegneš, je najmanjši problem. samo da mi ne bodo več stvari kradli
<marinka> če pa ne bo nikogar, ki bi vedel rešiti problem, grem pa čez uro in pol do ključavničarja pa da bom vprašala, če on ve, kaj bi bil problem
<marinka> Vgradnjo cilindričnega vložka naj opravi za to usposobljena oseba.
<marinka> ja, samo tako osebo je potrebno plačati, kar pa jaz ne bi rada :D
<marinka> super navodila :DDD
<sasa84> marinka, kaj pa youtube :P
<marinka> vidi vidi. na to niti pomislila nisemž
<BigWhale> cilindricni vlozek se ponavadi prisraufa z enim dolgim vijakom
<sasa84> BigWhale, sam prav d je vse nrdila, vse zategnen...pa nč
<BigWhale> k je na robu vrat...
<BigWhale> ce lahko vlozek ven potegnes, pol ni zategnen :>
<BigWhale> nic, grem v stacuni
<BigWhale> stacuno
<sasa84> BigWhale, mi prneseš še čike?
<marinka> ja, ravnokar gledam, ampak tega vijaka ni bilo poleg :(
<marinka> grem pogledat v klet, če je kakšen kje
<marinka> hvala, BigWhale
<marinka> najlepša hvala obema. sem uredila. stvar stoji, kot mora.
<CrazyLemon> edino prav da stoji kot mora1
<CrazyLemon> !
<marinka> raje ne vprašat, kje sem našla vijak :D
<BigWhale> ok, ne bomo.
<zdobersek> (16:17:21) marinka: kaj res ni tu nobenega fanta?
<zdobersek> SEKSIZEM!
<marinka> ok, ampak fantje se bolje spoznate na ključavnice
<marinka> oprosti, zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo če obstaja mini HDMI ->  wifi "kabl" ter hdmi -> wifi "kabl"       oziroma adapter
<CrazyLemon> rad bi pošiljal sliko prek wifija na tv
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, obstaja mini hdmi
<sasa84> a ga nimajo toshibini prenosniki?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to vem
<CrazyLemon> sam js iščem mini hdmi adapter
<CrazyLemon> ter hdmi adapter
<sasa84> achso
<CrazyLemon> k se sporazumevata brez kabla :)
<sasa84> vav :P
<sasa84> to bo pa že preveč za njiju :P
<sasa84> mini pa maxi...jah... :P
<sasa84> Å¡ibam u Å¡tacuno tud jst :P
<sasa84> čafčika
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :*
<sasa84> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaka dva mini pcja vmes pa zih gre :D
<miha> en zajema hdmi, pa streama, drug predvaja stream :D
<CrazyLemon>  miha torej tablica -> mini pc <-> mini pc -> tv ? :D
<miha> ta drug mini pc bi lahk bil tud tablica... ta tle zna iz media serverja predvajat
<miha> sam en mini pc, ki bi zajemal video pa bil server
<miha> google says.... http://aneeska.com/2011/04/22/how-to-stream-video-from-a-camera-using-vlc-in-linux/
<Seniorita> how to stream video from a camera using VLC in linux | aneeskA
<CrazyLemon> camera? :D
<CrazyLemon> miha..a ti veš kaj bi js rad? :D
<miha> saj vseen, /dev/video pač... zajem hdmi bi bil tud video device?
<miha> sam verjetn rabiš kartico tako za pc
<CrazyLemon> ti res rad kompliciras :)
<miha> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne mal..tist na "hard" :)
<miha> hehe
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6454546/how-to-capture-video-stream-from-android-phone-screen-and-show-it-on-laptop tole?
<Seniorita> How to capture video stream from Android phone screen and show it on laptop? - Stack Overflow
<CrazyLemon> pozabu si da tv ni laptop :)
<miha> ja
<miha> google tv rabiš :D
<CrazyLemon> sam to
<CrazyLemon> torej tablico, pc, google tv pa je to to :D
<miha> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 2 mini pcja :D
<miha> ja no, če zajem videa iz tablice dela, dve tablice ali tablica + mini pc?
<miha> sam pač 'wifi hdmi' bi bil točn to
<miha> en mali pc + wifi + hdmi :)
<miha> pač mali pc bi mu reku ti "adapter"
<miha> ena tablica bi morala streama drugi ane
<miha> sj če dost močna, pa rootana, bi načeloma bla čist normaln linux server
<miha> za drugo
<miha> al pa
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj0_U2R1vNY
<Seniorita> How to take a video of your Android screen (Review: Droid VNC Server)      - YouTube
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRMcOxNo3oQ
<Seniorita> Android Apps - Droid VNC Server (root)      - YouTube
<miha> tole?? :) http://www.pcworld.com/article/242633/how_to_broadcast_a_live_video_feed_from_your_phone_or_tablet.html
<Seniorita> How to Broadcast a Live Video Feed From Your Phone or Tablet | PCWorld
<miha> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tv.ustream.ustream&hl=en
<Seniorita> Ustream - Android Apps on Google Play
<miha> hudiča
<miha> kaj se noben Å¡e ni spomnu, da bi bil android server
<miha> :D
<miha> googlam pa nč pametnega :D
<miha> http://www.prosyst.com/media/MediaServer/MediaServer-Docu.html
<miha> a je to to?
<Seniorita> DLNA Media Server for Android
<CrazyLemon> če imaš dlna compatible tv je to to
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> za video bi že blo
<miha> za zajem zaslona ne piše
<miha> ampak zgleda najbolj obetavn, morda odgovorijo, če jim pišeš :D
<CrazyLemon> veš da bom!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> rygel mogoce?
<CrazyLemon> 5m hdmi->mini hdmi kabla
<CrazyLemon> pa je problem rešen
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ma to je pussy-out solution
<miha> tole pa za zajem https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ms.screencast
<Seniorita> Screencast Video Recorder - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<miha> naj se združijo :D
<miha> kombinacija bi kr bla
<miha> zajem v mpeg4 pa direkt media server
<miha> ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theonion.com/video/hp-on-that-cloud-thing-that-everyone-else-is-talki,28789/
<Seniorita> HP Offers 'That Cloud Thing Everyone Is Talking About' | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | Onion News Network
<zdobersek> zeh!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1517-1: Mono vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1517-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Zastareli paketi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38583/#p38583
<uni4dfx> kter idiot se je zmislu izrat "pečt cdje"
<dz0ny> http://allthingsd.com/20120725/valves-gabe-newell-on-the-future-of-games-wearable-computers-windows-8-and-more/
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-26
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Zastareli paketi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38584/#p38584
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Zastareli paketi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38585/#p38585
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1518-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1518-1/
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [12.04] Zastareli paketi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38586/#p38586
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/vZz6LDY-6dU
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka73> "Goth Boy" - Written By A Kid Ep 2 featuring Rhett & Link      - YouTube
<zdobersek> Occupy Day Care
<zdobersek> LOL
<uni4dfx> a zna kdo kej androida?
<dz0ny> uni4dfx shout
<uni4dfx> dz0ny mah service Å¡tudiram in mi nikakor ni jasn kako so si to zamisll :D
<dz0ny> storitve niso vedno delujoči programi
<uni4dfx> nekdo na #android-dev mi je reku da lahk service uporablam za sharanje globalnih podatkov
<dz0ny> jp lahko
<uni4dfx> sam kter service
<uni4dfx> bound al started
<uni4dfx> kokr vidm bound ne bo Å¡lo
<dz0ny> started
<uni4dfx> bound se ubije takoj ko greš v drug activity ane
<dz0ny> z intentom poženeš storitev ki ji daš custom vrednosti
<dz0ny> ne predstavljal si service kot fork nekega dejanja
<dz0ny> ko se tisto dejanje zaključi se storitev zapre
<uni4dfx> right, zato bound service ne morm uporablat tko
<dz0ny> drugače pa imaš globalne nastavitve
<uni4dfx> razn če ga bindam na Application? a je to možno?
<dz0ny> api za  to
<dz0ny> ki ti tudi samodejno naredi ui
<uni4dfx> SharedPreferences?
<dz0ny> jp
<uni4dfx> ne morš objektov shranjevat
<dz0ny> objekt lahko serializiraš
<uni4dfx> a dej nehi no ne bom serializirov objektov :D
<uni4dfx> to se mi zdi tak cheap workaround :)
<dz0ny> o kakšen objektu ti to
<dz0ny> mogoče ti ni treba ravno celega objekta shranjevat
<uni4dfx> ja lahko grem posamezne lastnosti objekta shranjevat, sam to je mučno za programirat
<uni4dfx> ker pol morm ful kode popravlat vsakič ko kšnga dodam / spremenim...
<dz0ny> ja shranjevanje objekta ni ravno uporabno z stališča hitrosti
<uni4dfx> no sej bom pač started service naredu
<uni4dfx> one more thing
<uni4dfx> če za mojo aplikacijo nardim widget
<uni4dfx> a bo lahko ta service uporablala?
<dz0ny> ja
<uni4dfx> tud če je started?
<dz0ny> tudi
<uni4dfx> kul, neki sm bral da more bit bound
<uni4dfx> pa me je mal zmedl
<dz0ny> aplikacija lahko štarta več istih storitev
<uni4dfx> aja started ne more handlat večih requestov hkrati? ali pač?
<dz0ny> started service je fork opravila edino kar moraš paziti je psianje in branje v shrambe, baze itd
<uni4dfx> aa, ok to pa ni panike
<dz0ny> recimo da hočeš iz treh widgetov pogledat v service koliko je vreme, to lahko
<uni4dfx> right, widget bo itak readonly
<dz0ny> v obstrano smer če hoče posodabljat widget
<dz0ny> pa narediš service ki bo posodabljal widgete
<dz0ny> enostaven for loop
<dz0ny> ker drugače žre ram bolj kot fb app :)
<uni4dfx> a ni tko da bi mogu widget sam zahtevat nove informacije od servica?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ja ponavadi se tako dela
<dz0ny> samo android je psoebnež
<uni4dfx> great
<dz0ny> problem je da ti bo sistem tako storitev kmalu zaprl
<dz0ny> recimo če boš odprl sms app
<uni4dfx> ne bo če je started?
<dz0ny> tudi v dokumentaciji piše da sisitem ne jamči da se bo storitev zagnala če je premalo rama
<dz0ny> recimo vremenski widget se naredi tako da narediš alarm
<dz0ny> ta alrm recimo na 5 minu zažene storitev
<dz0ny> ta pa nato posodbi widgete
<dz0ny> pa še več jih imaš lahko
<uni4dfx> aha
<uni4dfx> tko da se Å¡para spomin
<dz0ny> jp
<uni4dfx> mal posebn pristop ma tale android ja
<dz0ny> fora je v tem da pri androidu sistem večino časa v spanju
<dz0ny> to ni tvoj pc/mac ki teče ves čas pri polni hitrosti
<uni4dfx> right, power consumption
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> smem vprašat kakšen app delaš
<uni4dfx> za FRI so mi naložil da jim nardim aplikacijo
<uni4dfx> k se bo z moodlom povezala pa še ene druge pizdarije počela
<dz0ny> oh ja moodle same težave s to stvarjo
<uni4dfx> in za moodle login gledam kako bi shranu podatke od profila
<dz0ny> jaz osebno bi Å¡el shared prefrences
<uni4dfx> sam teh stvari nočm met v settingsih
<uni4dfx> mislm to so readonly zadeve
<dz0ny> http://techdroid.kbeanie.com/2010/06/parcelable-how-to-do-that-in-android.html
<Pepelka73> Tech Droid: Parcelable - How to do that in Android
<uni4dfx> zakaj tega nism najdu v dokumentaciji O.o
<dz0ny> še čisto tvoj primer sem našel, btw kako se to prevede v slo zaplankan objekt?
<dz0ny> hehe
<uni4dfx> zaplankan? sej to je slovenska beseda
<dz0ny> ne parcelable objekt v slo?
<uni4dfx> parceljiv :D
<uni4dfx> deljiv?
<dz0ny> hm ja bom kar na ang. verziji ostal
<dz0ny> btw Å¡e en primer tokrak kako se uporablja http://blog.cluepusher.dk/2009/10/28/writing-parcelable-classes-for-android/
<Pepelka73> Writing Parcelable classes for Android -- Bloggings of randomness
<dz0ny> tokrat*
<uni4dfx> tole mi je že bol všeč
<uni4dfx> prek hashmap
<uni4dfx> a service je tko k AsyncTask, če ji dam neki za delat to ne bo vplival na UI?
<dz0ny> jp
<uni4dfx> sam pol je mal problem Å¡tartat kaka opozorila iz servica ane
<uni4dfx> hmm al pa ne
<dz0ny> jaz recimo widget naredim da ima več stanj
<dz0ny> ta podem prekljapljam glede na to kar intenti povejo
<dz0ny> recimo je internet/ga ni
<dz0ny> se nekaj predvaja
<dz0ny> se povezujem
<dz0ny> predvajam
<uni4dfx> kteri intenti? jst intente uporablam sam za preklaplat med activityji lol
<dz0ny> ja svoj intent nardiš
<dz0ny> recimo simpl https://gist.github.com/3183338
<Pepelka73> dz0ny's          gist: 3183338 &mdash; Gist
<dz0ny> ko uproabnik potegne slušalke iz socketa
<uni4dfx> i see
<dz0ny> :)
<uni4dfx> ma to mi gre tok na živce pr javi k maš malo morje enih različnih pristopov
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e android doda svoje, v bistu je pri androidu java samo za jezik, zato pa je oracel zgubu proti googlu
<uni4dfx> veš kaj še gledam eno varianto
<uni4dfx> da extendaš Application in kr tja not vržeš podatke
<uni4dfx> to je Å¡e najbol simpl
<uni4dfx> sam pol maš te podatke čist povsod, tud tm k jih ne nucaš
<dz0ny> ja pa predstavlaj si da boš enkrat v prihodnsoti tja hote shraniti vse ocene komentarje itd od uporabnika polom
<dz0ny> v bistu ko preklopiš activity se vse naloži na novo
<Aseq> uni4dfx: vse v življenju pride enkrat prav
<Aseq> Tudi izkušnja ki bi jo rad kar zradiral
<dz0ny> uni4dfx kateri mobitel imaš to
<uni4dfx> dz0ny GS2
<Aseq> dz0ny: to je ena pesem
<uni4dfx> Galaxy Ass Too
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> recimo da bodo tudi uporabniki imeli nekaj podobnega
<uni4dfx> dz0ny mogoče maš prov, najbolš bi blo narest en class k bi se znal sam sebe shrant v SharedPreferences
<uni4dfx> to pomen da bojo podatki dostopni tud brez neta (pol ko jih bo že enkrat shranu)
<dz0ny> jp
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e najmanj overheada bo
<dz0ny> a ti tega nisi nameraval?
<dz0ny> to moraš tako ali tako
<uni4dfx> mah sm hotu met v servicu podatke tko da bi jih lahk tud widget bral iz tm
<dz0ny> si prepričan da ne obstaja že kakšnaj knjižica za mmodle in android
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> zdej so šele začel delat to
<uni4dfx> web service za mobile aplikacijo
<uni4dfx> k ful funkcij Å¡e manka zaenkrat :D
<dz0ny> ja moodle ne, crap od crapa
<dz0ny> ko sem nazadnje gledal je to obupna koda
<uni4dfx> yup
<dz0ny> disclamer 2 leti nazaj
<uni4dfx> pa počasn je za znort
<dz0ny> predvidevam da je Å¡e isto
<dz0ny> canvas je super alternativa http://www.instructure.com/
<Pepelka73> Canvas LMS, the new, open learning management system | Instructure
<uni4dfx> ja reč ti to FRIju :D
<dz0ny> sem že težil malo višje, samo oni ne zanjo ruby-a
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> aja Å¡e kdo dela appe za androida
<dz0ny> me malo statistka zanima
<uni4dfx> ja js jih bom, zdej mal vadm na tem :D
<dz0ny> pri meni so najbolj popularni mobiteli GA2, GA ACE, GA MINI, HTC Desire s
<dz0ny> 40% namestiev je pri Mobitelu 20% simobil
<Aseq> in ostalih 40%
<dz0ny> uni4dfx sedaj veš kaj moraš optimizirat
<uni4dfx> kul :D
<uni4dfx> bom
<dz0ny> vipnet, e-plus ...
<dz0ny> tušmobil in t2 sta pod 1 %
<uni4dfx> kaj maš to zaene appe
<dz0ny> internetni radio, lokacijski app in pa rom manager
<uni4dfx> nice
<uni4dfx> pa se da kej od teh reklam zaslužt
<uni4dfx> al je to bl beer money
<dz0ny> brez reklam to
<dz0ny> eno je evropski projekt
<dz0ny> drugo ljubiteljsko
<uni4dfx> pol nimaš profita? :P
<dz0ny> pri eu projektih je tako da je komercializacija strogo prepovedana
<dz0ny> v slo ga je bolj težko imet
<dz0ny> sploh pa na androidu vse pokradejo
<dz0ny> al
<dz0ny> al
<dz0ny> Žal
<uni4dfx> ja sej jst nimam niti namena za slovenijo delat aplikacij
<uni4dfx> sam globalne
<dz0ny> sej globalni ni nekak bolje
<dz0ny> sem bral primer ene app., ki je bila tako spiratizirana da so jo potem kar zastonj dali
<uni4dfx> sej js bom tud zastojn daju
<uni4dfx> pa reklamce zravn in to je to
<dz0ny> http://www.pcworld.com/article/259686/androids_piracy_problem_drives_dead_trigger_price_to_zero.html
<Pepelka73> Android's Piracy Problem Drives Dead Trigger Price to Zero | PCWorld
<dz0ny> vso srečo:)
<uni4dfx> hehe tnx
<dz0ny> privoščim če ti uspe, kaj zaslužit, za pokritje stroškov verjetno bo
<uni4dfx> ja sej ne verjamem da bom žvel od tega :D
<uni4dfx> sam tko mal kej za zravn pa nebi blo slabo
<dz0ny> aja tole je sramota Sloveniji https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lmaosoft.hangmanSL&feature=apps_topselling_free#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLG51bGwsImNvbS5sbWFvc29mdC5oYW5nbWFuU0wiXQ..
<Pepelka73> Obesili človeka - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> naj se najde en junak in tole popravi
<dz0ny> da ne bo čez pet let vse tako govorilo
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> google translate
<uni4dfx> dobesedno
<dz0ny> osebno pogrešam spletno stran kjer bi bili zbrani vsi slovenski appi
<uni4dfx> a ni bil prov nek app za to :D
<dz0ny> aja ušlo radarju
<uni4dfx> pismo mi gre na živce ta Context... niti SharedPreferences ne morš brat brez tega ffs
<dz0ny> context je v apu activitiju itd
<dz0ny> btw uni4dfx http://www.facebook.com/groups/momoslo/
<Pepelka73> Prijava | Facebook
<uni4dfx> ja zdej hočm narest self-saving class k se bo znal sam shrant v SharedPreferences
<dz0ny> vse kar se tiče razvoja mobilnih appov v sloveniji
<uni4dfx> in... seveda mu morm obvezno passat ta preklet context
<uni4dfx> kul
<dz0ny> saj pri storitvi dobiš context
<dz0ny> v activity tudi
<dz0ny> lahko pa globalnega uporabiš samo memory leek je potem zelo mogoč
<uni4dfx> mja
<dz0ny> this.getApplicationContext()
<uni4dfx> passat bo treba s konstruktorjem
<dz0ny> to ima vsaka storitev
<uni4dfx> ja sam nimam storitve zdej
<uni4dfx> public class MoodleProfile
<uni4dfx> that's it :D
<dz0ny> tisti konteksti ni isti
<dz0ny> kej boš class uproabil tisti kontekst vzameš
<uni4dfx> ?
<uni4dfx> ne Å¡tekam
<uni4dfx> POJO object mam
<uni4dfx> nimam iz kje povlečt konteksta, razn če mu ga podam s konstruktorjem
<dz0ny> ja to bo ok
<dz0ny> se mislil da delaš nekaj drugega
<uni4dfx> al pa če extendam Context lol
<dz0ny> no sej to
<dz0ny> context ni isti za app
<uni4dfx> right, more bit od activityja
<uni4dfx> blah ta java je tak les...
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e to ne
<dz0ny> recimo contex bo drugi če boš recim vmes menjal activity
<dz0ny> to je specifično za android
<dz0ny> ko ti menjaš zaslon gre ta dejansko v nek frozen state
<dz0ny> ko se vrneš v activity je contex že drugi in imaš memory leak
<uni4dfx> no sej morm itak ob vsakem activityju na novo prebrat iz SP, v nov objekt
<dz0ny> če so te dejavnosti kratkotrajne potem ni problem
<dz0ny> radio je druga zadeva :)
<uni4dfx> ja za radio bi js naredu started service pa gremo naši
<dz0ny> samo opozirti sem te hotel, da je bial to moja največja napaka
<dz0ny> nekaj sem muštral in context od activitija podajal naokoli, potem pa pogledal ram
<dz0ny> skup padel
<uni4dfx> :D
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e sesul se je na 5min
<uni4dfx> good to know
<uni4dfx> ker so eni blazno pametni na stackoverflow točno to predlagal
<dz0ny> najhujši je pa webview
<uni4dfx> webview me je tud strah ja, k ga precej uporablam
<dz0ny> tam konteksta sploh ne moreš pridobit nazaj ko zapustiš activity (aka webview ni thread safe)
<dz0ny> reci fb app naredi storitev v tisti storitvi teče webview nekak -> posledica je ogromno žretje rama
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/primorske-kmete-skrbi-susa.html               skrbi jih suša ampak brez skrbi..zato so tu svingerji  ahahaha
<Pepelka73> 24ur.com - Na svingersko avanturo v Rovinj
<uni4dfx> no js webview za kej več kot prikaz simplističnih htmljev ne bom nucov
<dz0ny> dovolj profesure :)
<dz0ny> recimo če hočeš extendat dom (da podaš pdoatke v živo)
<dz0ny> ali pa klicat javascript z jave
<dz0ny> itd...
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon haha kaže pa tajsko :D
<dz0ny> kdo bi imel 1gb internet z tv in zastonj opremo za 100€ na mesec?
<uni4dfx> good times :)
<dz0ny> +prenosnik
<CrazyLemon> 1gbps ali 1gb limit? :D
<dz0ny> +tablico
<dz0ny> 1Gib/s prenosa
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1519-1: DHCP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1519-1/
<dz0ny> o google Fiber govorim
<dz0ny> http://fiber.google.com/plans/residential/
<Pepelka73> Google Fiber
<CrazyLemon> ah..not gonna happen ..vsaj v slo. ne :)
<uni4dfx> zakaj ne če majo v romuniji 100/100 optiko za 15€
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak romuni so bili v boljšem izhodiščnem položaju kot mi trenutno..oni prej niso meli niti bakra..zato so lahk takoj na optiko prešli.. :D
<dz0ny> ej sloveniji gre slabše kot sloveniji, če verjameš svetu na kanalu a :)
<uni4dfx> ne gledam več kanal A in poptv :D
<dz0ny> mi smo imeli monopol telekoma in njihovega isdnja
<CrazyLemon> men je sam škoda k  se je t2 tok zadolžil..če bi meli več kapitala bi na dolgi rok pwnal telekom :)
<dz0ny> jp, sej mogoče kaj bo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon T-2 gre kr vredu
<uni4dfx> oni majo ogromn subscriberjev in lep profit, sam zapufani so
<dz0ny> jaz sem zadovoljen da imam 4m linijo čeprav na 45h prekine  za 10s
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx že..sam ne bodo novih projektov delali dokler se ne  rešijo kreditov etc.
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon to sm tud jst mislu, ampak če pogledaš... lej kaj vse so v zadnem letu izdal
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/programje/slovensko-programje/item/1093-aplikacija-frendi.html         yay..slovenski irc client..yay :D
<Pepelka73> Aplikacija Frendi - Slo-Android.si
<dz0ny> koliko so že dolžni 500m
<CrazyLemon> Čisti prihodki od prodaje:	43.742.440 EUR
<CrazyLemon> Čisti dobiček ali izguba obračunskega obdobja:	-74.324.256 EUR
<dz0ny> ja obračunsko obdobje je kvartal
<dz0ny> koliko imajo pa terjatev?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon kje to gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bizi
<dz0ny> e malo z mobilnih vod http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/20/azumio-acquires-skyhealth/
<Pepelka73> Mobile Health Developer Azumio Acquires SkyHealth, Makers Of Top-Ranked Fitness App  |  TechCrunch
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> zgleda gre azumiu kr fajn :)
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja v EU neki takega kot je silicon valey..torej kjer so zbrani venture kapitalisti ter se odpirajo novi startupi?
<dz0ny> hm peter kuhar, rocking. On je prvo obupal z smart-house sistemi
<uni4dfx> bl ne
<dz0ny> potem pa bolj iz zanimivosti naredil heart rate monitor
<dz0ny> kako da ne hekovnik imaš?
<CrazyLemon> to je bl inkubator
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube.com MIT invisible visible
<Pepelka73> MIT News videos - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/MITNewsOffice
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je po tem principu uporabi HR monitor
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne..on gleda samo spremembo barve
<dz0ny> ne, foraj je v ir svetlobi in gostoti svetlobe
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<dz0ny> meriš sprembo in dobiš srčni utrip
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon mam js en tak heartrate monitor doma
<uni4dfx> dela zaen drek
<dz0ny> to lahko meriš tudi z arduino eno led ledico in ir ledi
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kak ?
<dz0ny> lej kuhar je uporabil tale patent http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4258719.pdf
<Pepelka73> Heart rate measurement system
<dz0ny> mogoče so kasneje dodali kaj drugega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni bil pred tem na marketu en HR monitor k je imel podobno ime?
<CrazyLemon> in deloval na podobn princip ?
<dz0ny> ampak v osnovi je to to, če se prav spomim moraš prst vendo dat pred nek vir svetlobe
<dz0ny> http://www.modula.si/instantheartrate/en
<Pepelka73> Instant Heart Rate - Modula d.o.o.
<dz0ny> to je to
<dz0ny> takrat je ekipa imela tri člane
<dz0ny> jaz sem bil za 2 meseca tudi del :)
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj ti je žal da nisi ostal :D
<dz0ny> :) takrat je delal smart-house sisteme, jaz pa sem ravno pobral nagrado za nadzor teh sistemov z mobitelom, to je bila Å¡e java2me
<dz0ny> jaz sem Å¡el Å¡tudirat on pa programirat
<dz0ny> on je prodal zadevo ameriki, meni je bilo pa kar nekaj tisto
<dz0ny> tako je to
<dz0ny> iz vsega se nekaj naučiš
<Aseq> dz0ny: ja, vse v življenju pride enkrat prav
<dz0ny> vprašanje kako restetiram mysql root password  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password ne gre več
<Aseq> tudi izkušnja, ki bi jo rad kar zradiral
<marinka> Dober večer.
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka73> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Aseq> dober večer, marinka
<marinka> tudi tebi, Aseq
<dz0ny> Å¡e ena za razvijalce mobilnih appov https://parse.com/tutorials/anypic (kako narediti instagram klon v 30min)
<Pepelka73> Anypic | Parse
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaAiRtqik14
<Pepelka73> New Kids Feat. Corry Konings & Ronnie - Hoeren Neuken Nooit Meer Werken (Official Video)      - YouTube
<Jorky> Cer
<marinka> dzorky :d
<Jorky> ?
<marinka> smesn nick mas
<Jorky> jah nimas kej
<Jorky> a ti si pa marinka tud v real?
<marinka> ne
<Jorky> èemu pol ta nick? tud smesno
<marinka> rima se na tinka
<Jorky> ja to je pa res
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> tinka lepotinka
<Jorky> to je boljs
<marinka> fuj
<Jorky> ka jsmrdi?
<Jorky> sej sm izpraznu kos:D
<marinka> ne bi rekla :)
<uni4dfx> aahhh sovražm Javo! KANKERNEGERMONGOLKUTE!!
<marinka> a je se komu danes nagajal google klepet?
<Jorky> jst ga nimam
<marinka> uni4dfx, ce bo potem kaj bolje - tudi jaz jo sovrazim :)
<Jorky> google klepeta mislim
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda da en morš dat na unmu filmču transcribe audio :D
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx a niso mel včas to :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče mora bit angleški
<uni4dfx> likely
<uni4dfx> sam a ni dobr :D
<uni4dfx> nism vedu da so nizozemci taki balkanci :D
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> se huj ko mi
<Jorky> najvecdji balkanc je chuck norris
<uni4dfx> pojasni
<Jorky> marinka kolk si pa ti kej mlada?
<marinka> bolj, kot ti ;)
<Jorky> verjamem
<Jorky> upam sam da nisi premlada za tale kanal
<marinka> premlada? -.-
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> ker mladoletnim vstop tu ni dovoljen:D
<marinka> ojoj :o
<Jorky> zdej pa k spoved
<Jorky> jutr k mas
<Jorky> !!!
<marinka> jutri je petek?
<uni4dfx> haha kere majo lol http://www.flabber.nl/linkdump/video/seizoen-3-new-kids-deel-7-3344
<Pepelka73> New Kids On The Block - S03E07 - Dronken | Flabber
<Jorky> lol
<uni4dfx> Jorky poglej si filme: New Kids Turbo in New Kids Nitro :D
<Jorky> heheh
<Jorky> bom
<Jorky> a je to komedija?
<uni4dfx> Jorky ja najbližji je komediji
<uni4dfx> Jorky https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFuGtQ4WHm4
<Jorky> kul
<Pepelka73> New Kids Nitro - Trailer      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> Maaskantje vs Schijndel XD
<uni4dfx> to sta 2 vasice z manj k 2000 prebivalci haha
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> to me spominja na une prve komedije od peter jacsona
<Jorky> brainded pa bad taste
<uni4dfx> hehe
<Jorky> to smo gledal ko smo bli mladi ene 13 let nazaj al pa se vec
<Jorky> v casu ko se ni blo youtuba ipd
<Jorky> pa touch screen telefonov
<Jorky> pa micro sd kartic
<Jorky> takrat mislm da se usb kljuckov ni blo
<Jorky> ze cd je biu kr podvig :D
<Jorky> to so bli zlati casi
<Jorky> folk je biu vsaj sprocen in domac
<Jorky> dans pa vse kr neki
<Aseq> ja...ta mladina
<Jorky> problem je ker je folk prepuscen samemu sebi - pa niso sami krivi za to- in pol se neumsnosti pocnejo
<Jorky> ni nobenga ki bi jih vzpodbujal pa stal ob strani ter pravilno usmerjal
<uni4dfx> Jorky thank liberalism
<uni4dfx> :P
<Jorky> jah tud liberalizem je treba znat zivet
<uni4dfx> sej v tem je problem, ljudje v glavnem tega ne znajo
<Jorky> se strinjam
<uni4dfx> kot si reku, če jih noben ne usmerja pol gre vse v 3...
<Jorky> zdej se poraja vprasanje kako jih pravilno usmerit
<Jorky> starsi pa nimajo vec casa za to
<Aseq> dejta napisat kako knjigo kako se prav živi liberalizem
<Jorky> sistem pa sam izkorisca
<Aseq> tako bolj HOWTO
<Aseq> in ful slikc
<Jorky> hehe
<Aseq> in prvo poglavje nej bo 'kaj je liberalizem' ker nisem preprican ce vem
<uni4dfx> Aseq problem je da tle ni pravilnga odgovora
<uni4dfx> odvisno kaj želiš da je rezultat
<Aseq> ampak ene stvari so boljse od drugih?
<uni4dfx> spet, odvisno za koga
<uni4dfx> za vse ne bo nikol prov, to je univerzalno pravilo, žal
<Aseq> sepravi to je kot tiste slike krtkov ko zdravnik rece da ni pravilnega odgovora
<Aseq> in potem samo krtke kaze?
<Jorky> ravno v tem je najveja past danasnjega casa
<Jorky> relativizem
<uni4dfx> Aseq ne, v tem primeru bi ble vse izbire enakovredne
<Aseq> sej niso vsi krtki enaki -.-
<Jorky> potem nobena stvar ni tocno definirana kar je zelo nevarno
<Aseq> eni so bolj zebre
<Aseq> sam med zebro in krtkom ni bistvene razlike
<uni4dfx> Jorky it all boils down to individualism vs collectivism
<Jorky> jah s te mse ne strinjam
<Jorky> ce nekoga ubijes to ravno ni gud sploh pa se zgovarjat da zate je blo to dejanje ok - ceprav za 99% ni- in ce mas dobrega odvetnika se da tud to pricarat da je ok- kar pa ni
<uni4dfx> ni nujno
<Jorky> tk oda neke meje morjo bit tocno dolocene
<uni4dfx> a bi nekoga fentu da bi s tem rešu miljon ljudi? verjetno ja
<Jorky> ne
<Jorky> rajs bi ga zaprl
<uni4dfx> ista stvar, sam manj ekstremna
<Jorky> ni sita
<uni4dfx> ja je, za njega sta obe varianti slabi
<Jorky> ker ce ga ubijes se spravis na njegovo raven, poleg tega pa to lahko pride do novega - se vecjega - nasilja
<uni4dfx> ja to se strinjam ampak to je stranski učinek
<Jorky> ni
<Jorky> to je past s katerim se ujames v zacaran krog in s tem nic ne resis
<Jorky> pac treba bi jih blo zapret
<Jorky> in usmerit v druzbeno koristna dela
<uni4dfx> ja to je kolektivistično razmišlanje
<Jorky> niti ne,ker za kazen moras bit kaznovan, ce ne smo tam kjer smo
<Jorky> ampak pravicno kaznovan
<uni4dfx> ja seveda, ampak to da se nekoga kaznuje je dobr za skupnost, za njega pa ne
<Jorky> ce pa sam debatiramo kaj je dobro in kaj ne za koga, naredi se pa nic, gre pa vse v 3...
<Jorky> ja sej za skupnost tud ni dobro ce ta isti clovek nekoga ubije ane?
<Jorky> po tovji definici potem nebi rabli zakonov
<uni4dfx> odvisno, če fentava kr ene po vrsti sigurno da ni dobr
<Jorky> kateregakoli ubijes ni dobro
<Jorky> razen v samoobrambi pa se to je lahko vprasljivo
<uni4dfx> right, lahko ga daš v zapor ampak to je tud lahko slabo za skupnost
<uni4dfx> 1. ni nujno da se bo spremenu
<uni4dfx> 2. najverjetneje ga bojo za ta čas davkoplačevalci futral
<Jorky> 1.res ni nujno da se bo spremenil-vazno je da se poizkusa-in da strokovno osebje skupaj z njim dela na tem
<uni4dfx> sam lej itak se strinjam da je to treba narest, jasno da nism za to da lahko vsak počne kar hoče
<lynxlynxlynx> where thef am i
<uni4dfx> jst sam pravm da se zmeri pri vsaki zavestno ali nezavestno nardi odločitev med individualizmom in kolektivizmom, včasih je bol očitno včasih manj
<uni4dfx> pri vsaki stvari*
<Jorky> problem je ker ni jasnih moralnih nacel in vrednot vzpostavljenih v druzbi
<uni4dfx> exactly, zato je treba odtehtat med omenjenima zadevama, ampak v primeru k si ga ti navedu je odločitev precej enostavna
<Aseq> mogoce bi morali vsakemu na svetu dat recimo 4 kreditne tocke s katerimi bi razpolagal
<Aseq> to bi reslo precej problemov
<Jorky> jah to je logicno ker je clovek unikatno bitje in vsak ima svojo pamet in nacin razmisljanja, sam ce se individualizem premocno odraza v druzbi, potem je to zelo salbo zanjo
<Jorky> hocem to povedat da ni vec jasnih mej kaj se sme in kaj ne in v tem je problem
<uni4dfx> Jorky sigurno, zato pa pravm: odvisno kaj hočeš z družbo narest: če hočeš da se bo posameznik mel fajn --> individualizem, če hočeš da bo družba napredovala --> kolektivizem
<Jorky> oboje se povezuje
<uni4dfx> ja, v praksi se itak izkaže da je sredina najbolš
<uni4dfx> kompromis
<Jorky> ce vlada samo individualizem clovek ne more bit srecen in svoboden ker je druzbeno bitje odvisno od drugega
<Jorky> torej kolektivizem mora bit
<Jorky> tako kot tudi individualizem
<Jorky> ampak usmerjen v dobro
<Jorky> ne v slabo kot je to danasnja praksa
<uni4dfx> individualizem ne pomen da se ne družiš z drugimi
<Jorky> in ce nimas jasno postavljenih moralnih nacel tega ne mores doseci
<Jorky> ne mesaj individualizma z asocialnostjo
<Jorky> to ni isto
<uni4dfx> če vlada samo individualizem (bohnedaj!) potem je človek 100% svoboden, kolk je srečen je pa odvisno od posameznika, enim bol ugaja individualizem enim bol kolektivizem
<uni4dfx> čisti individualizem je v bistvu anarhija
<uni4dfx> aka brezvladje
<Jorky> individualzime lahko privede v egoizem ta pa v asocialnost kar je v nasprotju z clovesko naravo, saj clovek potrebuje drug drugega za prezivetje
<Jorky> clovek je lahko 100% svoboden samo v svojem srcu ko je sposoben odpuscat in delat za dobro
<Jorky> tako individualno kot kolektivno
<uni4dfx> mislm svoboden na pravnem nivoju
<Jorky> jah pravo je skupek zakonov ki jih je dolocila dolocena skupina ljudi in ima pomankljivosti
<Jorky> zato bi blo pa treba tud v pravu dolocene stvari jasneje definirat
<Jorky> da bi bil clovek stopnicko blizje osebni svobodi
<uni4dfx> sure, marsikej bi se dal zbolšat... jst sam pravm da popolna ureditev ne more obstajat
<Jorky> in pravi
<Jorky> jst pa mislim da lahko
<Jorky> sicer se najbrz to nikoli ne bo zgodilo
<uni4dfx> nemogoče, nikol ne bojo vsi zadovolni
<Jorky> ja sej zadovoljni nikoli ne bomo enotni kar je logicno saj smo si kulturno razlicni ampak kljub temu bi lahko ziveli v slogi in miru
<Jorky> vsaka sprememba za dobro se zacne pri posamezniku
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38587/#p38587
<uni4dfx> dobro za koga
<uni4dfx> družbo al posameznika? čist zmeri je ta dilema :)
<Jorky> in ce bi znali vzgajati v tem duhu bi scasmo blo dosti manj slabih stvari
<Jorky> posameznika ki tvori druzbo
<Jorky> brez posameznika ni druzbe in obratno
<Jorky> torej se ve zacne in koca pri cloveku
<uni4dfx> ne more bit dobr za posameznika in družbo hkrati, lahko je sam 50/50
<Jorky> lahko je
<uni4dfx> nope
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> asequ je dopiz....najina debata pa se je kr skenslal hahhaha
<Jorky> sorry aseq
<Jorky> smo ga utrudli alora
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> eh ni hudga, ta kanal je itak skos dead drgač
<Jorky> opazam ja
<Jorky> ni tko zivo kot na archlinux kanalu ko komi dohajam
<Jorky> aja da nadaljuje: lahko je kajti cloveka prevec zavajajo lastne strasti: denar in razne odvisnosti in ce bi znal brzdat svoje strasti in biti uvideven in spostljiv en do drugega bi vsi lahko nasli nekaj v cemer bi se strinjali, ozirma ziveli v miru in slogi
<Jorky> 99% naslija je tvorjenega zaradi strasti in odvisnosti po: denarju,moci,ljubosumje,seks,droge, denar, denar in Å¡e 1x denar
<dhbiker> Jorky: kaj pa ti tukaj... nisi bil v arch kanalu enkrat ta teden ?
<Jorky> ucer sem bil pa zdej sm
<uni4dfx> sej vem ampak ti na stvar gledaš preveč subjektivno, jst pa probavam 100% objektivno :)
<Jorky> 100% objektivno ne mors gledat na stvari ker imas custva in strasti
<Jorky> ma fresh install sem dans naredu na virtualboxu
<Jorky> z tanovim isotom
<Jorky> neki mi sam ni jasno
<Jorky> ko nardis poljubne particije kako jih pol definirat
<Jorky> pa da bo sistem vedu na katero particijo instalirat doloceno stvar
<dhbiker> nisem probo Å¡e nove particije
<dhbiker> tak da ti ne vem Å¡e pomagat
<Jorky> zdej sm naredu sam root,swap pa home
<dhbiker> zaenkrat
<dhbiker> :P
<Jorky> ko bos mi plis javi
<Jorky> me zanima
<Jorky> rad bi pa boot,var,swap,home pa se posebi svojo particijo - sej to znam sam kako pol sistemu povedat kaj kam instalirat - tuki se mi pa zatakne
<matija> Jorky, preden ti začne kopirat datoteke moraš particije priklopit na pravo mesto.
<Jorky> un gui je biu kr fajn - blo hitrej narejen
<Jorky> kako to nardit?
<matija> Pa v /etc/fstab si tudi popravi, da bo ob zagonu samo naredilo.
<matija> mount particija mapa
<Jorky> to sem neki probavu ja
<Jorky> sam mi ni ratal
<Jorky> a je kje kaka podrobnejsa dokumetacija kako to narest?
<Jorky> ta fstab mi nikol ni bil jasen
<Jorky> skoda k so un install gui skenslal
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Pepelka73> Fstab - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Jorky> sploh ne vem cemu
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Pepelka73> AutomaticallyMountPartitions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Jorky> thx miha
<Jorky> uf ta ubuntu je prezakompliciran ratu zame
<Jorky> se sploh ne znajdem vec
<dhbiker> lol
<Jorky> arch mi je lazji- bolj jasen
<Jorky> mam obcutek kot da je ubuntu ratu precej zaprt
<Jorky> pa ful navlake
<Jorky> ko windowsi je ze skor ratu:D
<miha> fstab je skoz isto
<miha> od prvega linuxa
<miha> ostale možnosti so pa lepše za gui clickat
<Jorky> ja sej pravm da se ne spoznam na fstab
<Jorky> ma ta ubuntu gui mi je ful neekonomicen
<Jorky> pa komande v terminalu tud
<Jorky> prevec kompleksno
<Jorky> pa zamudno
<dz0ny> Jorky a ni archlinux Å¡e bolj kompliciran?
<Jorky> a se sploh da instalirat gnome-shell v ubuntuju?
<Jorky> dz0ny: 10x lazji
<miha> vedn je kej narobe. če je preprosto, se kdo pritoži, da ne more xyz opcije met, ki je tak kul. če so opcije, se ostali pritožijo, da je preveč kompliciran
<dz0ny> pol ure se jebeš z prop. šitom
<Jorky> ja sej zato je fajn arch da si instaliras kar ti pase brez nepotrebne navlake, kar rabis in uporabljas
<miha> al je ubuntu premal kot windowsi, al preveč kot windowsi, al neki
<Jorky> to je napaka ubuntuja ker hoce biti plug&play
<Jorky> kar nikol ne bo
<Jorky> in prej ko se bo s tem sprijaznil bolje bo zanj
<Jorky> naj pustijo opcije da si folk nanj lahko instalira kar mu pase
<miha> je plugnplay dokler vse dela. :)
<miha> v bistvu mu gre kr dobr
<miha> včas je blo huj :D
<Jorky> sej nism reku da mu ne gre dobr
<dz0ny> to je filozofija gentooja, potem pa portage zastara :) polom
<Jorky> sam super mu pa tud ne gre
<Jorky> ma sej vcasih je blo isto z njim kork se spomnim
<Jorky> isto je ko 7 let nazaj sam da ma mal vec podpore z drajverji
<miha> dz0ny: na ubuntu sm šel, ko sem drugič doživel !g gentoo gcc upgrade
<Pepelka73> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
<Jorky> ja to je pa pac zato ker ni folka zainteresiranga da bi ga posdabljal
<Jorky> men se zdi arch varjanta najboljsa ker je roling release pa se sam si zbiras kaj si bos instaliral + to da dokumentacijo in posodobitve sproti dopolnjujejo
<miha> prvič mi blo še zanimivo, pa počas šlo skoz :)
<dz0ny> resna gremo nadgradit server (2 leti ni videl posodobitev), ustavi se pri emerge. Hm ni bilo druge rešitve kot ročno kompajlanje
<miha> drugič mi ni blo več zabavno
<Jorky> heheh
<Jorky> <dz0ny> na to na gentooju?
<dz0ny> jp, sys admin je pobiral denar delal pa nič...
<dz0ny> slo firma itak
<Jorky> hehhe
<miha> Jorky: rolling release ni nič boljš, ko se zamenja neki bistvenga, npr gcc, libc al kej takega.. takrat moraš vse naenkrat zamenjat, pa še stestiran je slabš, kot pa debian/ubuntu, ko daš dist-upgrade
<Jorky> s te mse ne strinjam
<miha> jst se
<miha>  !g gentoo gcc upgrade
<Pepelka73> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
<Jorky> vse kar dajo ven je stestirano in ravno tako stabilno kot na ubutnuju
<dz0ny> drži, sem zadnjič comp. chrome-os celih 12ur
<Jorky> govorim za Archa ne vem pa kako je na gentooju
<Jorky> ne ve mal pa mam sam jst tako sreco z njim
<dz0ny> saj ne rečem da je slabo
<Jorky> men se je arch precej manj sesuval kot ubuntu - skoraj nic- pa sem vedno sproti posodabljal
<dz0ny> samo moraš skozi posodabljat
<Jorky> je pa res da nisem kak orto programer al pa kej
<Jorky> ni ti nujno
<Jorky> lahko si nardis LTS
<dz0ny> ker če ne je obup
<dz0ny> sem pa zadnjič posodabljal ubuntu 9.10 in je šlo :)
<Jorky> itak te pa nic ne stane stisnes gumb in je posodobljeno
<Jorky> al pa napises ukazno
<dz0ny> sem se bal da bo enako kot z gentoo
<Jorky> par sekund pa je mer
<dz0ny> ja samo na prudukcijskemu serverju je to malo khm,khm risky
<Jorky> ja za server je drugace
<Jorky> tam prilagodis temu sistem
<Jorky> in ti ni treba tolk pogosto upgrejdat
<Jorky> ravno v te mje car archa
<Jorky> da si ga sam zgradis
<dz0ny> saj o tem govorim, na 6 mesecev vendar pa takrat traja 3-4 ure, če se zalomi kaj potem
<Jorky> glede na lastne potrebe
<dz0ny> rajši ubuntu 1h in je to to
<dz0ny> ponovni zagon je pa itak samo zaradi jedra
<Jorky> ne ve mkako je z gentoom
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38588/#p38588
<Jorky> arch je zagotovo hitrejsi
<Jorky> pa itak si nardis backup ane
<Jorky> logicno da naus sel posodabljat server brez backupa
<Jorky> pac backup delas sproti oz ukazes da ti ga sistem sam dela
<miha> Jorky: te že kdo jezno klical, zakaj server ne dela? :)
<Jorky> fallback opcija pa to
<dz0ny> ja samo te morajo biti prej prisotne :)
<Jorky> jah ne vem, ne bom solil pameti
<miha> Jorky: ej čist ti verjamem, da je arch super za tvoj pc, tvoj server
<dz0ny> miha najbolj živčni dnevi :)
<Jorky> menim pa da ce znas z njim upravljat lahko nardis sistem ravno tako stabilen kot z ubuntujem
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38589/#p38589
<Jorky> dragan mogoèe mas nastiman cpufreq in ti proc skos na polno sopa
<Jorky> al pa v biosu izklopljen un - kako se ze rece- jao...
<Jorky> pa moj spomin
<dhbiker> speedstep
<Jorky> ja
<dhbiker> za intela
<Jorky> to to
<dhbiker> :P
<dz0ny> in other news http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/ubuntu-12-10-alpha-3-released?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<Jorky> aja sej ga sploh ni tu
<Jorky> sem pa tud pacijent:D
<dz0ny> mislim da sem selu pepelko
<dz0ny> sesul
<dhbiker> in miha GCC upgrade na Archu ni tak pain in the ass kot Gentoo
<dz0ny> *
<Jorky> sej pravm miha probi najprej archa pa bos pol vidu ce se ti splaca - jst ti sam pravm:once on arch,always on arch:D Pusti se presenetit
<Jorky> pepelka sla p ogobe hahaha
<Jorky> :D
<miha> dhbiker: hehe
<Jorky> dej nej temu draganu en odpise no
<dhbiker> miha: sem bil na gentooju pol leta pa vem kak je to zanimivo....
<Jorky> jst sem pozabu mojo kodo za forum
<Jorky> ma gentoo je podobno ko debian
<Jorky> mors kompajlat za vsak drek zakar porabs ure in ure cist po nepotrebnem
<dz0ny> čak malo gentoo nima binarnih paketov debian ja
<Jorky> ma gentoo je bolj mrtvilo pomoje
<Jorky> rajs pejd na archa je bolj enostavno
<dhbiker> sej majo dober wallpaper po defaultu
<dhbiker> "Heating boxes since...."
<Jorky> hehehe ker argument za uporabo sistem
<Jorky> wallpaper hahhahah
<dhbiker> just saying
<Jorky> vem
<Jorky> :D
<miha> jst se kr na ubuntu 10.04... morm najprej met plac za backup vsega, sicer bom ziher kaj pozabil
<Jorky> dej nej en temu draganu odpise naj skensal cpufreq
<Jorky> miha zakaj pa ne posodobis?
<miha> ne upam
<Jorky> zakaj ne?
<miha> nimam backupa vsega :)
<Jorky> aja
<Jorky> a nimas posebaj particiej za backup?
<Jorky> particije*
<dhbiker> zato pa mam posebej /home :P
<miha> ja saj, sam sm mel na 160GB disku dual boot z visto, 80 gb je pa premal, da bi Å¡e delil (vsaj tko sem mislil)
<Jorky> jst si pa vedno nardim cist loceno particijo z poljubnim imenom tko da lahko umer fresh install nardim al pa posodobitev
<miha> zdj bo / in /home vsak pol?! :)
<miha> al pa kr nov disk, to bi blo Å¡e najbolj khm
<Jorky> tud to je fajn ja
<dz0ny> mah jaz imam kar 70% hode ostalo sisitem
<Jorky> sam ne rabs ce mas dovolj velik disk
<dz0ny> home* sistem* ah
<Jorky> nardis sam eno posebi loceno particijo pa tja vse zmeces ostalo pa nadgradis al pa zbrises po zelji
<miha> v glavnem, cel /home pa Å¡e mal /var treba skopirat
<dhbiker> no evo
<dhbiker> razlog da narediš posebej /home :p
<miha> ja
<miha> saj
<dz0ny> var ? misliš etc?
<miha> /var/www
<dz0ny> aha
<miha> sicer je bolj za testirat, sam sm vseen navezan
<dz0ny> ne delam jaz tako
<dz0ny> www je zmeraj na opt
<dz0ny> in svojem disku
<dz0ny> po možnosi v raid
<Jorky> aha vidm da obvladate to
<Jorky> no pol pa nau problema ane
<Jorky> miha ne bod pussy pa posodb:D
<miha> Jorky: misliš.. re-install :D
<Jorky> a bos fresh install naredu?
<dhbiker> no offense samo meni unity niti malo všeč
<dhbiker> ni*
<dhbiker> sem pa videl da so že naredli pakete za MATE (Gnome2 fork)
<dz0ny> za multi monitor je super
<dhbiker> verjamem
<dhbiker> samo za mene useless
<dz0ny> meni je metro aut
<dhbiker> z enim monitorjem
<dhbiker> :P
<Jorky> hehe se kr se niste sprizajnil s gnomom:d
<Jorky> z*
<dhbiker> Jorky: ne mi rečt da si na Gnome 3 ?
<Jorky> jao pisem ko kura na cracku
<Jorky> itak da sem, gnome 3 ga rula
 * dhbiker double facepalms
<Jorky> best desktop ever
<Jorky> facepalms zame?
<dz0ny> Jorky 23:51 je ura, kure ponavadi spijo ostale pa so na cracku... :)
<dhbiker> upam da trollaš
<Jorky> hehehehe
<dhbiker> ker gnome 3 ni glih biser
<Jorky> men je zakon v primerjavi z gnome 2
<dhbiker> ah potem pa si eden imed redkih
<dhbiker> xD
<Jorky> ful hitrejsi in bolj ekonomicen - sploh pa ce mas tablico
<Jorky> ma mislm da nisem eden izmed redkih
<Jorky> nas je zagotovo vec
<dhbiker> mah
<dhbiker> vsi so že obsedeni z temi touchscreeni ffs
<Jorky> sam problem je ker folk rab dolgo casa da se navadi necesar novega
<Jorky> pa tud ce nimas touchscreena je ful hitrejs kot gnome 2
<Jorky> gnome 2 je zgodovina se iz èasov windows 95
<dhbiker> problem je da ni več appletov kot jih uporabljam naprimer
<Jorky> kerih pa?
<dhbiker> ko uporabljam JACK pa GNOME3 dobim tolko XRUNov da me kar glava peče
<dhbiker> itd itd itd
<Jorky> na keri distribuciji pa uporabljas gnome 3?
<dhbiker> arch ?
<dhbiker> sem uporabljal*
<dhbiker> meh nevermind... napačen kanal smetima
<Jorky> kere appleti ti ne delajo v gnome 3?
<dhbiker> da nebodo fantje in dekleta jezni
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> se strinjam
<Jorky> sam me zanima keri appleti ti ne delaj ov gnome# - bolj specificno ce se da
<dhbiker> bi moral preverit kak je zdaj... jaz sem to uporabljal v časih gnome 3.2... čisto na začetku
<Jorky> aja
<Jorky> oh gnome 3,2 al pa gnome 3.4 je pa kr ornk razlika:D
<Jorky> sem misl uda to misliz za tanovo razlicico
<dhbiker> nopes
<Jorky> pol pa probej zdej
<dhbiker> pa dvomim da so tak ekstra izboljšali to zadevo xd
<Jorky> pomoje da so
<dhbiker> brb
<Jorky> je pa res da nekatere stvari najbrz zato niso kompatibilne ker niso smiselne al pa ni vzdrzevalcev za to
<Jorky> a draganu se kr ni noben odpisu
<Jorky> ajej ajej
<Jorky> dolenc prav f**** pa na joske bruhat
<Jorky> hehhee
<Jorky> nekdo je server sesul pa pa se je men net:D
<uni4dfx> teb se je net :D
<Jorky> najbrz ja
<Jorky> al pa kdo vdira v moj pc spet
<Jorky> al pa mam jst sam paranojo
<Jorky> ko zelva brez oklepa
<Jorky> ali slon z kontaktnimi lecami
<Jorky> in baltazar brez klobuka
<Jorky> ali pa bob marley brez marihuane
<uni4dfx> no ne pretiravi :D
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> ziva meja je predolga
<Jorky> postric jo bo treba
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38590/#p38590
<Jorky> cpufreq izklop ker ga ne rabs
<Jorky> jebo te
<Jorky> pacijenti
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-27
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38591/#p38591
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38592/#p38592
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38593/#p38593
<CrazyLemon> oh ja!
<zdobersek> Oyea!
<CrazyLemon> niti ne!
<zdobersek> I SAID WHAT WHAT
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38594/#p38594
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38595/#p38595
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: frekvenca procesorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38596/#p38596
<uni4dfx> a obstaja kej da bi lahko s CDjem sprožu network boot če plata tega ne podpira?
<uni4dfx> nevermind sm ugotovu
<uni4dfx> a gledate olimpijado
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-28
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ne furi safr
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql zašarafi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> kupu sm si tablico mudel..celih 30€ sm dal :))
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> kje?
<CrazyLemon> od bratranca :D
<CrazyLemon> 7"
<CrazyLemon> drugače je 100€ :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej iščem kabel mini hdmi -> hdmi
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<alyosha_sql> hud
<alyosha_sql> bingbang
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> dealextreme :D
<alyosha_sql> ja sam ood tam boš čakal sto let da pride
<CrazyLemon> sej se mi ne mudi
<alyosha_sql> ja pol pa ql ane
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še par stvari bom naroču zravn
<CrazyLemon> recimo https://www.dealextreme.com/p/car-cigarette-powered-1000ma-usb-adapter-charger-black-dc-12v-24v-66087?item=6 :)
<Pepelka73> Car Cigarette Powered 1000mA USB Adapter/Charger - Black (DC 12V/24V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<alyosha_sql> uu pa ti si hud
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> lahko bi tudi meni naroču enega tega za u awto
<alyosha_sql> da poganjam rezberija
<CrazyLemon> js osebno itak nič ne bom naročal..ampak če te kaj zanima povej
<CrazyLemon> in ko bom najdu kar želim ti sporočim in posredujem naprej
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> kdaj boš to naročal?
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha_sql> kdaj boš to naročal? <CrazyLemon> in ko bom najdu kar želim ti sporočim in posredujem naprej
<CrazyMelon> Fenn
<CrazyMelon> Si:-)
<CrazyMelon> Pozna kdo kake kul appe za tablice
<uni4dfx> NICE http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0NzI
<Pepelka73> [Phoronix] Open-Source Doom 3 Running On Wayland
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> http://razkrito.net/suplje-price-cefurski-vsakdan/
<Pepelka73> ŠUPLJE PRIČE: Ćefurski vsakdan!
<uni4dfx> ja fak no... punca mi je dala en matematičn problem za rešt, pa ga rešujem 45 minut in me zajebava kok sm smotan k to vsak 16let star srednješolec zna rešt
<uni4dfx> in pol ugotovi da mi enga podatka ni dala...
<dhbiker> hahahah
<dhbiker> gg xD
<dhbiker> she trolled you big time :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 saks :/
<lynxlynxlynx> parametrična rešitev :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha..pri 3.00 je kul :D
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ahahaha "mazno mi lanac"        huda :D
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda k prve 3min saksajo :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, niso tko slabi no :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..od 3.00 so zakon :D
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in drgač? si kej priden?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 very much so :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in jst nej to verjamem? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx sej to sm naredu, ampak me je koštal eno uro, nalogo se pa v osnovi (če jo pravilno podaš) reš v 2 minutah :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vem da zna bit tečno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,  ašolo si zdelou? :P
<sasa84> a Å¡olo*
<lynxlynxlynx> se mi je že parkrat zgodil neki podobnega, realen problem in potem mi še dipl. mat. kolegium ne zna pomagat :s
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 govoriš kot da ne veš kdaj so izpiti :>
<lynxlynxlynx> nazadnje je bla osnovna 2d geometrija ><
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja jst sm mela junija že vse poštiman :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda.. sam nehi ti s svojimi oral only izpiti :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a hočš rečt, kao če neb pušila bi popušila? :Pć
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pušiš ti že tko dovol :D
<CrazyLemon> https://s.dealextreme.com/search/male+hdmi+to+male+mini+hdmi+1.3.html?category=123             a kdo ve kaka je fakin' razlika med temi hdmi 2 mini hdmi kabli?
<CrazyLemon> kok za vraga je pomembno "gold plated"
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> "gold plated" je čist navadn marketing nateg
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sej se tudi men zdi tko
<CrazyLemon> tudi tisti "premium"
<CrazyLemon> c'mon :D
<uni4dfx> tko k te audio freaki
<uni4dfx> k so čist že dementni vsi
<uni4dfx> pol dajejo kamne na kable gor zato da je kao bolši zvok
<uni4dfx> http://trustmeimascientist.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/mikro-pebbles.jpg
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lmao :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kamne na kable??
<sasa84> bom jst to v avtu sprobala...Å¡a eno skalo tam na havbi vozila :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj pa te različice 1.3 vs 1.4 ?
<uni4dfx> nevem če je v kablu kaka razlika med 1.3 in 1.4
<uni4dfx> sam v protokolu i guess
<sasa84> "There was one spring when i cut the flowers in her yard, then rang her doorbell and sold a bouquet back to her. I'm still kind of proud of that initiative; the profit margin was amazing."
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo fm transmitter? :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kolk močan
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 50cm močan
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pozlačeni kontakti ja...tam gori je tako malo zlata, da tudi če ga ne bilo gor, ne bi bilo razlike :D V bistvu je samo en tanek sloj (ber:par atomčkov) naparjen.
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ne bom nič naročal prek DE
<CrazyLemon> ker sem najdu https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalniskiDodatki/izd_8918_TE8538001_HDMI-HDMI_Mini_kabel__3m_TRM
<Pepelka73> HDMI-HDMI Mini kabel  3m TRM �rn - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Aseq> Izbralo 33% kupcev
<Aseq> Podloga za miško tekstil-rdeča Across
<Aseq> seems legit
<uni4dfx> js ne razumem fore podloge za miško, a majo vsi steklene mize al kaj
<CrazyLemon> js mam pač vezano ploščo pa gor neki..pa se mi naredijo pikice pri optični miški :)
<neett> kak lahko snemamam sistemski zvok?, npr da radio poslusam online pa hocem to snemat ??
<neett> snemam*
<uni4dfx> neett hmm vem da se da z pulseaudio nekak :D
<neett> se zej guglam, prvo sem priso sem, ker sem bil len :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-29
<uni4dfx> kako bi naredu da ma en računalnik za NAT-om dva statična zunanja IPja
<uni4dfx> za enga znam, upališ SNAT + DNAT in to je to, sam za dva mi pa ni jasn kako bi naredu
<CrazyLemon> se je kdo že kaj igral z netgem stbjem ?
<CrazyLemon> (siol box)
<CrazyLemon> !g ssh server sent publickey
<Pepelka73> How To Set Up SSH With Public-Key Authentication On Debian Etch ... http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-ssh-with-public-key-authentication-debian-etch
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> prasci majo prek ključa
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo pri telekomu zaposlen? :p
<zdobersek1> AYE, CrazyLemon, teh page mastorz
<neett> ce mas rootan fon garancija vela ?
<zdobersek1> tezka.
<neett> banda :)
<robert_negro> Ma kdo od vas zunanji SSD na USB 2.0 ?
<CrazyLemon> ssd na usb 2.0 ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je point takega ssdja ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 amen sister
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: a diversion!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: Mr. Hardware, a obstajajo monitorji na USB?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 good question.. dvomim
<CrazyLemon> neett eni komplicirajo drugi pa ne..odvisno kaj je narobe s telefonom :)
<CrazyLemon> če je šel zaslon verjetno ne bodo komplicirali okrog tega da imaš custom ROM gor :)
<neett> nekak tak je verjetno ja
<zdobersek1> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/brW-vfPBw8k/facebook-abstainers-could-be-labeled-suspicious
<zdobersek1> WTF ...
<Pepelka73> Facebook Abstainers Could Be Labeled Suspicious - Slashdot
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<zdobersek1> is a boooooring day!
<zdobersek1> is supertuxkart time! fuck m'life.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 its a sunday..sundays are boring :)
<CrazyLemon> Tragic Nick Bowes, 18, accidentally plunged the blade into his chest as he tried to remove the curfew band
<CrazyLemon> dumbass
<zdobersek1> http://www.siol.net/kultura/novice/2012/07/foto_v_vitanjah_zgrajeno_kulturno_sredisce_evropskih_vesoljskih_tehnologij.aspx
<Pepelka73> FOTO: v Vitanjah zgrajeno Kulturno središče evropskih vesoljskih tehnologij - Planet Siol.net
<Jorky> dan
<Jorky> cer
<Jorky> ali jutro
<Jorky> kakor zelite:d
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a to je tvoja vas :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ne, je bliz.
<zdobersek1> 15km
<CrazyLemon> 4 biroji
<zdobersek1> gonim tam okol
<CrazyLemon> in niti en se ni vprašal
<CrazyLemon> "a bo moderna stavba izstopala v taki vasi" :D
<zdobersek1> mene zanima, kaj si babice mislijo
<zdobersek1> njih bolj mal briga za vesoljce, ce ni dezja, da jim solato zalije.
<zdobersek1> ampak +1, da so sploh dokoncal
<CrazyLemon> kolnejo čez njih..kaj le :)
<zdobersek1> ja, da bojo prisli alieni nad vas :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne ga biksat no!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> just sayin
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 kako napreduje gsoc
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ti GNOME designerji so precej asociativni/neproduktivni
<zdobersek1> pac, slab vtis
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 geeki pač!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> spisal design proposal za tist gamepads panel, zlo podroben, pa jih parkrat pecal na ircu, naj se razjasnijo, kaj manjka, kaj ni kul
<zdobersek1> pa nben nic
<zdobersek1> zdej bom sforsiru za ta panel en svoj design, ampak predlagu, da se sicer moja koda doda v drevo, ampak da se stvar ne enablea za 3.6, ker dizajn ni dodelan
<sasa84> OJ zdobersek1
<sasa84> pozdrav prosm zdoberska(0)
<zdobersek1> in je bv shippat stvar, ki bi sam frustrirala ljudi.
<zdobersek1> sasa84: zdravo, bom
<sasa84> kul!
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 kaj pravi mentor?
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: nic se, tale teden domeniva
<zdobersek1> ampak to je le moj pristop k stvari, on al pa designerji sami lahk pa sforsirajo, kok cjo
<zdobersek1> in jst jih bom poslusu, dokler mi ne pride nekdo tretji tezit, da zakaj je stvar v 3.6 ce je design izvanzemaljski
<zdobersek1> pol je zraven se settings daemon plugin,  k ob zagonu updejta listo vseh podprtih napravc in potem nastavi pravi vrstni red za gumbe pa osi, ko se neka poznana naprava poveze
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ampak če ne shippaš pol kaj to pomeni za gsoc ?
<zdobersek1> je pa ta lista trenutno dolga en bogi dzapanski joystik
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: nic, googlu je skorda vseen, le da te mentor na evaluaciji spusti mim
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<zdobersek1> ubistvu google celo dopusca, da tvoja koda ni uporabljena nikjer, pa lahko se vedno prides skoz
<zdobersek1> sem se pa ze s projektom zajebu, ker sem pac naletu na ta panel, ki mora it skoz design, designerji pa so ocitno res kr tko ...
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak mal sucks da se tok je... in potem se to niti ne objavi :)
<zdobersek1> v zaprtem krogu se drzijo, in to jim marsikdo ocita
<zdobersek1> na ircu visijo, mailing listo uporabljajo sam se, ce jih kdo flejma
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> mi je pa tale GNOME pocas odvec ratu, nekam naprej bi se rad premaknu
<zdobersek1> sploh zadnje dni, ce cekiras phoronix, je en gtk+ dev kr zbil moralo glede GNOME3
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je naredu
<zdobersek1> da developerji odhajajo itd
<CrazyLemon> a to tist wayland dude?
<zdobersek1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0ODI
<Pepelka73> [Phoronix] GNOME Is Losing Relevance On The Linux Desktop
<zdobersek1> zdej, na GUADECu pa novi nacrti glede nekega GNOME OS, pa lastne distribucije pa tak
<zdobersek1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0ODg
<Pepelka73> [Phoronix] GNOME 4.0, GNOME OS Coming In 2014 & Other Crazy Plans
<zdobersek1> in se jim ljudje povecini smejejo, pa ze n-to leto flejmajo GNOME Shell
<zdobersek1> dostkrat upraviceno
<zdobersek1> ta gsoc projekt je sicer nekok polovicno usmerjen v core gnome komponente, polovicno v gtkjev webkit port
<zdobersek1> in me ubistvu ta core gnome nekok ne zanima vec, medtem ko bi v webkitu z veseljem ostal, ampak ne nujno na tem portu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ostani..pol boš moj goto guy ko bom hotu nexus 232 :D
<zdobersek1> zanima me, kaj bo Canonical naredu glede PRAVIH webappov
<zdobersek1> no, ne lih webappov, native html appov pac ...
<zdobersek1> al pa ce presedem na chromium port, in tam delam razchefuk
<zdobersek1> mah ...
<CrazyLemon> pravih webappov?
<zdobersek1> like, html and stuff.
<CrazyLemon> to kar je v PPA?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek1> m?
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu webapps PPA
<Pepelka73> Ubuntu Web Apps available via PPA (list of supported websites ... http://www.iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-web-apps-available-ppa-list-supported-websites-included
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> ne, ne ta drek!
<zdobersek1> to sam bookmark naredis.
<CrazyLemon> bookmark se ne integrira v  unity
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<zdobersek1> v sidebar dobis link do twitterja
<zdobersek1> ja?
<CrazyLemon> ja..in hkrati ni samo link
<CrazyLemon> v messaging meniju dobiš nato obvestila
<CrazyLemon> in popup notifications delajo
<CrazyLemon> pri last.fm pa lahko uporabljaš sound menu
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> the sky is the limit!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> no, jst mam v mislih aplikacije, spisane v HTML, CSS in JS, ki so namestljive prek paketov
<zdobersek1> al pa skoz kak drug postopek
<CrazyLemon> sejto je že!
<zdobersek1> in uporabljajo spletne tehnologije
<CrazyLemon> tista igrca od EA :D
<zdobersek1> a on Flash spil?
<zdobersek1> aha. jaki html.
<CrazyLemon> html5 je
<zdobersek1> ffs
<zdobersek1> mah, ena je.
<CrazyLemon> jah tko se  začne..najprej je ena..potem dve..itn
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga men piše da je cena 0.00 in da moram opravit Nakup
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobersek1> pac, ce devas podporo takim aplikacijam, ponavadi te appe poganjas v nekem minimalnem browserju
<zdobersek1> k lahko konc koncev tud poveze stvari z raznimi menuji in notifikejshni
<uni4dfx> kaj je najbolši template engine za PHP?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: kzv je nexus 232?
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: ^
<CrazyMelon> Lol stan leejev superhuman je beatboxer
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgcseuk29LM
<Pepelka73> President of Slovenia voted for UMEK and other Slovenian artists on DJ Mag Top 100 DJs      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> naš dragi predcednik ima blazno pomembne naloge vidm
<CrazyMelon> Kot da si komaj zdaj zvedu da predsrdnik je sam pozer :-)
<CrazyMelon> Zato bom volil Pahorja :-)
<uni4dfx> haha good one
<uni4dfx> Pahor je res idealn za precednika :D
<CrazyMelon> Ane da je :)
<CrazyMelon> Pretty boy Pahor ga bo Merklova klicala ;p
<marinka> dobro jutro v cudoviti poletni noci
<uni4dfx> lp
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-22
<dz0ny_> andrejz lxde se zdruzuje z kde pa razor
<dz0ny_> i would pause that book
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40476/#p40476
<andrejz> dz0ny, saj je ne pišem jaz, ampak drugi
<andrejz> jaz samo sledim njenemu razvoju
<andrejz> če bo zgledala OK, jo prevedemo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40477/#p40477
<dz0ny_> vem mislim tud prevajanje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prvič dual boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40478/#p40478
<napsy> lp
<andrejz> dz0ny_: jap, saj to se bomo pol odločil, ko bomo videli kaj bodo skupaj spravili
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40479/#p40479
<andrejz> ej dz0ny kako pa kaj hibridni iso?
<dz0ny_> workin on it
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> če bo treba kaj testirat, sporoči
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> At your call
<dz0ny_> breza: behave
<breza> You behave.
<breza> You behave!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinesharrock/what-is-that-box-when-the-nsa-shows-up-at-your-internet-comp
<Seniorita> "What Is That Box?" — When The NSA Shows Up At Your Internet Company
<Seniorita> »For nine months, this Utah ISP had a little black box in the corner, courtesy of the NSA. Its owner tells his story.«
<zdobersek> old!
<CrazyLemon> engadget je Å¡ele sedaj podal summary.. KAJ NAJ JS?!?!
<zdobersek> hackernews!
<CrazyLemon> i'm not that 31337
<zdobersek> eleet? ocitno!
<dz0ny_> Kate Middelton rojeva. Tiskovni predstavnik para je zdaj sporočil, da ''stvari potekajo normalno''. well they sure love to tweet
<idiotern1> kdo je kate middleton
<idiotern1> aja middleton je narobe napisan lej
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<zdobersek> sasa84: kate rojeva
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne tista kate, ampak ona tadruga.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bog ne daj da bi tista kate
<idiotern1> kerr
<idiotern1> kere kate vas pa skrbijo?
<CrazyLemon> !g kate upton
<Seniorita> Kate Upton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Upton
<zdobersek> no, da vidimo njen wiki article ...
<idiotern1> brke ma
<zdobersek> yes she does.
<idiotern1> ceb bla authentic plavolaska se jih neb vidl
<sasa84> juhuuuuu zdobersek
<sasa84> zdobersek, sem misnla d rojeva že kate the future queen
<idiotern1> zdej bo mela pa +2 cup sizes
<idiotern1> a ni futurr queen ta?
<zdobersek> future queen rojeva, ja
<idiotern1> future?
<idiotern1> future kinge rojeva
<idiotern1> kok jih pa ma?
<yang_> ni slaba tale Kate Upton
<idiotern1> da nau zdej puncka pa bojo mogl vse skenslat
<CrazyLemon> ali pa bo mela sam +1 cup size..odvisno a bo manj mastno ali polno mastno mleko :P
<slax0r> I'd hit that...
<idiotern1> ce so ti vsec bearded ladies
<yang_> idiotern1: ocala si popravi
<idiotern1> be my guest
<CrazyLemon> yang_ ne da ni slaba.. huda je.. best boobs in US!
<idiotern1> eh us
<idiotern1> best boobs in the us ma una
<slax0r> lolj idiotern1, zanimivi ste mi taki, ki se branite na vse 4... :D
<idiotern1> kvajeze
<idiotern1> k nima.
<CrazyLemon> jessica negri??
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idiotern1> ne
<idiotern1> changeling mom
<idiotern1> kko je ze
<idiotern1> jolie
<idiotern1> me zanima ce bo na ebay dala
<idiotern1> pa kok bo cena za komplet
<slax0r> angelina jolie?
<idiotern1> ja
<slax0r> overrated..
<idiotern1> ?
<yang_> jola je ze malo v letih
<idiotern1> kko overrated
<idiotern1> she cut them clean off!
<slax0r> ma ne vem, ne bom reku da je neb, if I had a shot..., sam ni mi pa tok vsec..
<zdobersek> no boobs are the healthiest boobs
<idiotern1> it doesnt get any more hardcore
<yang_> nevem zakaj ma Kate Upton "Personal life" sekcijo, pa nic ni noter napisano
<idiotern1> kok ste eni slaves or your testicles
<idiotern1> yang_: verjetn zato k je none of anyone's business
<sasa84> zdobersek, a bo fantek al punčka? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: alien
<idiotern1> worse
<sasa84> nej bo zdravo...ostalo bo že ;)
<slax0r> idiotern1, slaves or your testicles?
<idiotern1> royal
<idiotern1> slax0r: of
<dz0ny_> se dobro da nismo v UK http://paulbernal.wordpress.com/2013/07/22/10-questions-about-camerons-new-porn-blocking/
<Seniorita> 10 questions about Cameron’s ‘new’ porn-blocking | Paul Bernal's Blog
<Seniorita> »There's been a bit of a media onslaught from David Cameron about his 'war on porn' over the weekend. Some of the messages given out have been very welcome - but some are contradictory and others ma...«
<dz0ny_> bos mogu kr povedat ce zelis da ti blokirajo porn ali ne
<idiotern1> js nocm da mi porn blokirajo
<slax0r> idiotern1, malo sensles statement :P
<idiotern1> slax0r: sej bos razumel ko odrastes
<slax0r> oh boy..
<idiotern1> ok, če.
<zdobersek> mondays, eh!
<idiotern1> men se je super zacel
<idiotern1> vstal sm ob 4:35
<slax0r> ce ti imas svoja jajca kot nek privesek k svojemu telesu...kul...js jih imam kot del telesa in zato ne morem bit suzenj svojemu delu telesa :P
<idiotern1> slax0r: a tut anatomije se niste jemal al kaj
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj bi jo...
 * dz0ny_ 6'
<dz0ny_> ker vročina je za popizdit
<idiotern1> slax0r: dost easy je v resnici
<slax0r> mah lej...nima smisla
<idiotern1> ja, sej verjamem da te ne zanima
<slax0r> ti zivi dalje v svojem prepricanju, js pa v svojem, pa bo volk sit in koza cela ;)
<idiotern1> enjoy.
<idiotern1> ko bo revolucija se bos spomnu na ta dan
<slax0r> lol...
<slax0r> sam ne mi vec z takimi glupimi, da sem suzenj nekemu delu svojega telesa... ;)
<idiotern1> seveda si
<yang_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269275_3974012279583_188488358_n.jpg
<yang_> 8 mack u bistvu
<slax0r> v bistvu si ti suzenj svojemu okolju ;)
<slax0r> ma ajde, nimam casa :)
<idiotern1> ne spoznas se.
<idiotern1> posteriorna hipofiza ti nasprica cist mal vazopresina v krvni obtok pa ze ne mors da nebi mel polnih jajc testosterona
<idiotern1> prakticno nc ne mors.
<idiotern1> biorobot from the savage ages.
<sasa84> ah ja... zmenta se :)
<idioterna> dejstva v resnici niso stvar debate
<idioterna> to da moras na spolnost pomislt takoj ko vidis podobo zenske je pa kr hud druzben problem.
<yang_> idioterna: ti si svoje zivljensko poslanstvo ze izpolnil, a si drevo tut posadil ?
<idioterna> v resnici sm jih precej, ja
<yang_> lepo
<idioterna> po dveh zdej pamza plezata
<idioterna> orehi so super za plezat
<slax0r> in kaj bom imel od tega ce se bom po domace "bremzal"? nic...samo zanicujem svojo pravo naravo, to kar definira mene in vsakega cloveka, na koncu dneva smo biolosko zivali, po domace "potreba po sexu" je nekaj cist naravnega...zaradi tega se nisi suzenj...suzenj si druzbi, ker zaradi druzbe zanicujes svojo naravo
<idioterna> bremzal?
<slax0r> kar se ne pomeni da takoj skocim na prvo zensko, ki se slucajno znajde ob meni ali gre mimo mene...
<slax0r> look it up...
<idioterna> aja, ne skocis takoj?
<idioterna> well you humped that wiki page pretty hard
<slax0r> a sem slucajno na letalu za ameriko? :)
<slax0r> tudi v pisarno mam eno bejbo, a sem slucajno na njej, ali se "prerekam" z tabo na ircu? :)
<idioterna> weird, jsm pa mislu da si samo zival
<idioterna> aja, right druzba
<idioterna> this is why we can't have nice things
<slax0r> right...
<slax0r> ziher si nek dr. znanosti :)
<slax0r> pameten tk da vidis kko cveti kamenje :)
<idioterna> mhm, antropologije
<slax0r> good for you ;)
<idioterna> to je moj hobi drugac montiram ogrevalno tehniko
<CrazyLemon> pa tok lepo smo se pogovarjali o joškah..
<slax0r> jah...ce pa vedno se najde nekdo ki vse zakomplicira in pametuje o suznjih :)
<slax0r> po tej logiki smo suznji tudi ko gremo odtocit ;)
<idioterna> lame, vsi vzamete blue pill zarad jsok
<idioterna> josk too
<slax0r> sam neki se me zanima
<idioterna> brb, rit si morm obrisat
<slax0r> suzenj... :P
<idioterna> kaj te zanima?
<idioterna> zdej sm za normalno tipkovnco
<slax0r> mah nic vec... nvm :)
<idioterna> a ce jem/pijem in serjem/scijem?
<idioterna> seveda ne, noben AI ne pocne takih neumnosti.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: bodi malo produktiven pa pogrunti zakaj se ne da bootat dveh squasfs z enega DVD
<slax0r> ne ne, sploh ni povezano z tem
<idioterna> s tem.
<slax0r> my care face: -_-
<idioterna> aww, i knew _someone_ cared.
<idioterna> a si japonc?
<slax0r> cistokrvan slovenac, al naglas me jebe
<idioterna> lih pred kratkim sm bral raziskavo o tem kako japonci uporabljajo emoticone k so eye-centered, zahodnjaki pa mouth-centered
<idioterna> in vsi japonski majo "usta" vecino casa cist expressionless
<idioterna> slax0r: you're supposed to say "mhm, fascinating."
<slax0r> anyhoo...
<slax0r> uporablja kdo mogoc smarty?
<slax0r> even better, pozna kdo kak editor z syntax highlighting za smarty? :P
<slax0r> ker je pain in the ass vse u isti "farbi"
<dz0ny_> slax0r: sublime text, brackets alpa geany
<yang_> hehe
<yang_> 11:51 <@teh-35425> nick-2128: I'm sorry, your message didn't make sense. I live  in the UK, so we can't see tits any more.
<yang_> 11:52 < nick-2128> no tits please!  we're british
<slax0r> dz0ny_, u sure? sublime mi noce highlightat..
<yang_> kako pa mislijo benat porn mi pa ni jasn
<yang_> a bodo nardil blacklist za pornsite
<dz0ny_> yang_: sej ze majo
<yang_> oslarija
<dz0ny_> slax0r: package manager pa namestiš smarty
<slax0r> dz0ny_, mja...sm tut probal.. :)
<dz0ny_> !g smarty.tmbundle
<Seniorita> textmate/php-smarty.tmbundle · GitHub https://github.com/textmate/php-smarty.tmbundle
<dz0ny_> ^^ evo
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7_TKgw1To
<Seniorita> 11-Year-Old Yemeni Girl Nada Al-Ahdal Flees Home to Avoid Forced Marriage: I'd Rather Kill Myself - YouTube
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/8ewBj0Q.jpg
<dz0ny_> o fun http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/cia-backs-630000-study-into-how-to-control-global-weather-through-geoengineering-8724501.html
<Seniorita> CIA backs $630,000 study into how to control global weather through geoengineering - Americas - World - The Independent
<Seniorita> »The power, reach and influence of the Central Intelligence Agency is a staple of conspiracy theories.«
<yang_> http://replicant.us/2013/07/replicant-4-0-0004-images-release/
<Seniorita> Replicant 4.0 0004 images release | Replicant project
<slax0r> replicant...huh...kako je to proti cyanogen?
<yang_> mislim da je cynogen osnova za replicant
<yang_> da bazira na temu
<dz0ny_> ni blobov
<dz0ny_> aka razen ril
<yang_> #replicant
<slax0r> batery usage?
<yang_> ne vem, se  nisem sprobal
<yang_> kupujem S3
<slax0r> zgleda zanimivo...
<yang_> cakal sem, da bo podprt
<yang_> projekt nastaja pocasi, ker sta samo 2 coderja
<yang_> http://www.saturn.at/mcs/product/SAMSUNG-Galaxy-S3-i9300-16GB-blau,90452,381496,309469.html?langId=-15
<Seniorita> SAMSUNG Galaxy S3 i9300 16GB blau Vertragsfreie Smartphones kaufen bei Saturn
<dz0ny_> yang_: sam resno zakaj replicant?
<yang_> kako to mislis ?
<yang_> ce misllis glede imena, verjetno zato ker replicirajo androida
<yang_> sam da stripajo blobe vn
<yang_> kot pri vecini drugih FSF projektov
<idioterna> it's just a name
<idioterna> replicant je sicer referenca na nexus 6.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Xubuntu Stickers, Including PC & Laptop Badges, Go on Sale  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2EDvwsMorrI/xubuntu-stickers-go-on-sale
<dz0ny_> yang_: ja samo to pomeni da večino stvari ne dela
<yang_> dz0ny_: vecina stvari deluje, na S3 recimo ne deluje kamera in GPS
<dz0ny_> kamera pa bt sta verjento tko tko
<yang_> ampak to je nov port
<yang_> na S3 samo GPS ne deluje
<yang_> hock rect
<yang_> na S2 samo GPS ne deluje
<yang_> tam mas tabelo kaj je podprto in kaj ne
<slax0r> crap...ne bom sprobal :D
<yang_> pa google aplikacije ne delujejo
<idioterna> js mam stock android in vse dela.
<yang_> idioterna: ja saj bi blo cudno ce ne bi
<idioterna> dn ǝpıs sıɥʇ
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/5uCPhNA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nice ones
<CrazyLemon> and by ones i mean boobs
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> you mean twos?
<sasa84> oo andrejz :D
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> 'žio sasa84
<andrejz> o sas84
<andrejz> *sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, včeri sem se spomnla nate, k je bla tabla za šmarje <3
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28°C @22.07.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 27.93°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:12, Sončni zahod: 20:43:12
<sasa84> hello breza!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lepo..čeprav nisem v šmarjah
<sasa84> sej vem...ampak tud s Å¡marij se pride do CrazyLemon haus :P
<zdobersek> iz trsta takisto
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 iz ljubljane prav tako
<zdobersek> MY POINT EXACTLY
<CrazyLemon> vse ceste v bistvu vodijo do moje hiše
<sasa84> mhm... CrazyLemon haus in rim... to je vse tam tam
<dz0ny_> she meant road to your heart
<zdobersek> no, pa dajmo
<zdobersek> .plosk @ dz0ny_
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny_> "včeri sem se spomnla nate"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a maš darkota na fb?
<dz0ny_> just stating obvious
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nažalost ja
<sasa84> a si vidu ti cukra? :D
<CrazyLemon> želim si da ne bi vidu
<sasa84> đizs...kar je čez mejo, je pa čez mejo :D
<CrazyLemon> word
<CrazyLemon> če boš ti taka čez dva tedna..te bom odstranu.. sam fyi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sej se tud nate spomnm, če grem u prezid :P
<dz0ny_> a to ste Å¡e kar na FB
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL... ne boš tega dočakal ne v dveh tednih, ne kasnej :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja..kako naj drugač vem kaj sosedje počnejo..d0h
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: :) vem se mi kolca
<sasa84> :)))))
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ven greš
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sonce mu Å¡kod...
<dz0ny_> pa morski zrak
<CrazyLemon> no..dejte počakat do petka
<dz0ny_> http://coderinaworldofcode.blogspot.com/2013/07/50-shades-of-grey-made-illegal-in-uk.html
<Seniorita> Coder in a World of Code: Fifty Shades of Grey Made Illegal in the UK
<CrazyLemon> pa vas bom prašal ali ste greste ven :D
<dz0ny_> men je vse pri nas bo max 28
<CrazyLemon> upam da boš mel vsaj 35! :D
<dz0ny_> vsseeno*
<zdobersek> ti revez pa zjutri ne mores spat zarad vrocine :>
<zdobersek> a je blo 22 stopinj?
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj? verjetno ja
<zdobersek> mah, ti se vsaj v morju ohladis
<zdobersek> ceravno gres sam do kolen noter
<zdobersek> nic, grem se za urco spajsat na kolo
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sem bil v morju.. po dolgem času
<CrazyLemon> prav prijetno je bilo..temperatura morja je idealna
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se mi je zdelo, da ti lulaš v morje!
<sasa84> ker smo čutil neke tople tokove
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje pa naj lulam? v grm? dont be silly..to je nevljudno
<sasa84> gud lak zdobersek :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje si ti namakala svojo rit?
<sasa84> piran
<CrazyLemon> oh đizs krajst
<sasa84> zto, k smo Å¡li pol Å¡e jest :P
<CrazyLemon> na najbolj nemogoče mesto hodiš
<sasa84> a ti si bil v žusterni? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne bod smešna :)
<sasa84> kaj pa priporočaš CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> v izoli sm bil
<sasa84> to sem že slišala, da izolo ful pohvaljo
<sasa84> baje je čist drugačna kt tolk let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am..hrvaško.. kak remote kotiček v novigradu.. kjer ni turistov :)
<sasa84> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e blizu je
<sasa84> mhmmmm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no ja..izola tudi ni bog ve kaj.. zmočiš se že
<CrazyLemon> san simon je itak poln
<CrazyLemon> če pa greš proti marini.. pa je malo manj gužve
<CrazyLemon> t.i. plaža delfin
<sasa84> vem ja... ker smo včasih hodil
<CrazyLemon> oz. delfinček
<CrazyLemon> mi smo nekoč hodili na svetilnik.. tam je bilo popularno.. sedaj je verjetno gužva za znoret :)
<sasa84> jaz mam rada pomole, d človk lohk skoč v morje...
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :)
<sasa84> lol, pa sej ne morš it k penzionist v morje no :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisi rosno mlada da bi skakala s pomola :>
<CrazyLemon> sm pa bil v piranu prejšni teden
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> ampak jaz rada skečem v morje :)))
<sasa84> skačem*
<msev> če je poskočna :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jaz grem parkrat ven pa skočt :P
<sasa84> 1x morm probat salto... mam sam dve možnosti: salta al pa ploh :D
<CrazyLemon> ne želiš si ploh pristati na vodi :)
<CrazyLemon> ti bo joške zabilo v telo
<idioterna> enim dekletom je to vsec
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tud ploh se mi je že zgodil, k smo kej probaval... :))))
<napsy> obicajn zenskam ni vsec
<napsy> :)
<sasa84> lej, sej ni nobenmu verjetn...sam tud to je del učenja :)
<sasa84> če se kot mula učiš skakat na glavo...ja tud ploh je del tega :D
<idioterna> ja sasa84 zgleda kr dost nasmejana.
<idioterna> ko o tem govori
<sasa84> to so smešne stvari :)
<idioterna> aha, ok, sm narobe interpretiru da so prijetne :)
<CrazyLemon> to so boleče stvari :)
<idioterna> ce salto delas zvita v bombico pol nima kej bolet
<sasa84> oooo pitonko ;)
<sasa84> idioterna, pa ni nujn, da ti rata narest že salto, k prideš do vode :P
<pitko> dan
<breza> Zdravo, pitko
<pitko> sprejet sm
<pitko> :D
<pitko> xD
<pitko> na faks
<pitko> lukno :D
<sasa84> uuuuu, bravi pitko :)))
<napsy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation
<Seniorita> Toilet paper orientation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> http://gorila.jutarnji.hr/incoming/2013/07/22/rusija1.jpg/ALTERNATES/w460/rusija1.jpg
<pitko> in začenja se moje študensko življenje aaa :D
<sasa84> napsy, kok je pr teb?
<sasa84> pr men je over
<napsy> pr men je na pralnem stroju
<CrazyLemon> definitivno over
<idioterna> sasa84: sej ce si zvita v klobcic ni panike
<andrejz> kul, pitko
<idioterna> https://www.ip-rs.si/novice/detajl/informacijska-pooblascenka-natasa-pirc-musar-imenovana-v-posebno-ad-hoc-skupino-eu-zda/?cHash=7fbaaccfff5ed1e1152352b95c726c20
<Seniorita> IP-RS: Informacijska pooblaščenka Nataša Pirc Musar imenovana v posebno ad hoc skupino EU - ZDA
<Seniorita> »Informacijski pooblaščenec je samostojen in obenem tudi neodvisen državni organ.«
<idioterna> ftw.
<pitko> mislm Å¡e bol da sm na vs
<pitko> sprejet se bol lahk več posvečal
<pitko> :)
<pitko> vam :D
<andrejz> no ti kar
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://9gag.com.edgesuite.net/photo/aKzPbdQ_460sa.gif       :/
<CrazyLemon> bogi
<idioterna> hmm http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aVOXQ0M_460sa.gif
<idioterna> 14:51< LosArbeit> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aVOXQ0M_460sa.gif
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kje ti delas? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny_> mislim auch
<sasa84> lol :)
<Lurker69> >Nataša Pirc Musar je ena od 5 vrhunskih evropskih strokovnjakov s področja varstva osebnih podatkov, ki sodeluje v tej skupini.
<Lurker69> sselotni organ mora kar pokat po Å¡ivih od strokovnosti
<sasa84> exit
<sasa84> sorči, exit ni za sem :)
<Lurker69> amaterji, kok bojo ljudje ki nimajo nobene predstave od delovanju stražnikov in interenta ocenjeval kaliko podatkov NSA prestreže od evropskih državljanov?
<pitko> ta ženska je drgač mal glupa
<pitko> nasprotovala je google streetu
<pitko> -.-
<napsy> pitko: ves mogoc zakaj?
<pitko> da morjo te slike najperej naši organi pregledat pa pol šele google ...
<idioterna> Lurker69: od kod ti pa ideja da nimajo pojma?
<Lurker69> ni bla ona glavni razlog da google ni naredu street view snemanja v sloveniji že pred leti?
<idioterna> pitko: zakaj lazes?
<pitko> ja je bal ja
<napsy> men se zdi prav
<idioterna> Lurker69: ne.
<idioterna> pitko: ne.
<pitko> kdo pa ?
<Lurker69> ne vem za ostale sam muserjeva ni videt kot nek znales
<pitko> saj obnaša naj se drga
<pitko> drgač*
<idioterna> what.
<idioterna> the fuck?
<napsy> ka pa je narobe z njo?
<idioterna> "ni videt"
<idioterna> "naj se obnasa"
<idioterna> the fuck are you?
<idioterna> ona je tista, ki je googlu povedala, kaj nas zakon zahteva
<idioterna> to je njena naloga
<pitko> kaj zdej so ga pa spremenl?
<idioterna> ne more si zmislt "aha ok vi ste google, vam pa ni treba zakona upostevat"
<idioterna> ne, google se je prilagodil.
<idioterna> zahteva je pa bla, da se slike obdelajo (in prepoznavne reci kot so registrske tablice in obrazi odstranijo) preden se zapisejo na medij v vozilu
<idioterna> ker to zahteva zakon.
<idioterna> ne IP-RS, zakon
<idioterna> zakon se ni spremenil, google je popravil softver
<pitko> ok to nevem ampak takrat so njo botožil saj mediji
<napsy> hah
<yang_> ma to je svinjarija da sploh lahko tkole snemajo kot jim pase, ampak dejansko javno fotografiranje oz. snemanje v Sloveniji ni prepovedano zakonsko
<idioterna> mediji so in it for the money
<yang_> v nekaterih drzavah pa je, sej je neka tabela na wikipediji
<idioterna> jim ni za zaupat.
<pitko> pa to s temi piškotki?
<pitko> kaj je to dobro?
<idioterna> to zahteva zakon
<idioterna> ni njena ideja.
<pitko> vem lahko bi naprotovala?
<idioterna> cemu?
<idioterna> zakonu?
<pitko> uveljavitvi zakona?
<idioterna> cemu?
<pitko> upadla je prodaja spletnega nakupovanja zarad tega
<pitko> nevem zakaj ampak
<idioterna> ja js tut ne
<idioterna> pac BS iz medijev.
<idioterna> folk se mal pizdi k nima druzga dela
<idioterna> namest da bi skenslal kukije k jih itak sploh uporablat ne znajo
<idioterna> rajs recejo "omg propadl bomo informacijska pooblascenka je kriva"
<idioterna> idioti.
<yang_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bansky_one_nation_under_cctv.jpg
<Seniorita> File:Bansky one nation under cctv.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Lurker69> a ni ta cookies conformation uredba veljavna v celotni uniji in ne sam pri nas?
<pitko> ne vem
<pitko> ne zgleda
<pitko> edim
<pitko> če majo še cajt
<idioterna> Lurker69: uredba ne zahteva taksnih neumnosti kot jih zakon pri nas
<idioterna> uredba je precej jasna - ne da bi uporabnik privolil ga ne smes enoznacno identificirat in shranjevat z njegovo identiteto povezanih reci
<idioterna> kar je prav
<idioterna> to ne velja samo za kukije
<idioterna> ampak za vse kar uporabnik da od sebe
<pitko> -.-
<pitko> men je to brezveze
<idioterna> ce v httpd access loge pises podatke, ki uporabnika enoznacno identificirajo, se mora uporabnik s tem najprej strinjat
<idioterna> pitko: vemo, si ze pokazu kako oprezen drzavljan si
<pitko> dobr no
<pitko> kaj sm tazga reku
<pitko> :D
<pitko> lol
<idioterna> da "so mediji rekl da je musarjeva kriva da ni street viewa"
<pitko> pač mediji so zasenčel moje mišlenje o
<pitko> neje
<Lurker69> kaj pa pr nas posebnega zahtevajo, nisem zasledil ničesar drugega kot okna kjer klikneš da se strinjaš ali pa ne z uporabo cookijev?
<pitko> pa kaj si ti njej odvetnik al kaj?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> njen*
<idioterna> ne, spostujem njeno delo
<zdobersek> hohoh, sterna je dobu delo :>
<idioterna> prakticno edini uradnik v drzavi k se spozna na svoje delo
<idioterna> ce bi bli vsi taki bi mel velik manj bolano drzavo
<pitko> kva je spet nova slika na ubuntu.com
<pitko> ?
<pitko> spet kdo meša štrene?
<Lurker69> mah ja sej zgleda poštena in da se trudi, sam se mi pa zdi da ni nek strokovnjak iz področja interneta, sej verjetno majo kake svetovalce najete
<idioterna> ma neverjetno dobr se spozna na internetne tehnologije
<Lurker69> resno?
<idioterna> jasno ne tolk k ksn networker ampak zlo dobr razume koncepte
<idioterna> razlike med stateful in stateless so ji recimo cist jasne
<pitko> no končno luker69 to sm jaz mislu
<pitko> pač
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Website Teases ‘Critical Point At Which Something Begins…’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/o01TlchKhiM/ubuntu-website-teaser-updated
<pitko> ne kako se obnaša
<pitko> ampak s tem s mislu da ne zdi neki strakovnjak
<Lurker69> enkrat sem gledu nek njen interviju in jo je kaza kak se vozi z njenim motorjem in njen dom, ni se mi zdela nek tehnični tip, sam je pa res da se nisem nikl neki poglabljal  glede nje
<idioterna> ni mi pa se odgovorila na vprasanje o tem kdaj in kako je legalno vodit arhiv elektronske poste v podjetju
<andrejz> idioterna: mislim, da je bolj vprašanje kdo lahko pogleda e-mail, ne hranjenje
<idioterna> ja kdorkoli ima geslo ga lahko pogleda
<Lurker69> hm... to bi po mojem moglo bit legalno saj recimo podjetje potrebuje rhiv "svoje pošte"
<idioterna> in praviloma mora imeti odgovorni zastopnik podjetja dostop do takih reci
<idioterna> Lurker69: ja pa ni cist clear cut
<idioterna> predvsem je kljucno da se zaposlenim vnaprej pove, da se posta spravlja v arhiv
<Lurker69> recimo če nekoga ni v službi al pa je  nehu tam delat, pol bi njegovi sodelavci ma šef mogli met dostop do njegove pošte, na službenem naslovu seveda
<idioterna> ce to ni urejeno lahko po trenutni zakonodaji direktor in podjetje tvegata tozbo zaradi krsenja zasebnosti komunikacij
<andrejz> problem je, ker lahko službeno pošto uporabljaš tudi za zasebne strani
<idioterna> ker zasebnost ni odvisna od tega kje jo nekdo izvaja
<idioterna> mal asimetricen je ta zakon
<andrejz> odhod je simpl : bivši zaposleni podpiše izjavo, da v službeni e-pošti ni njegovih zasebnih podatkov pa lahko delaš z njo, kar hočeš
<pitko> sm recimo kaj če se ne strinajo da se pošta arhivera?
<Lurker69> recimo da je nekdo na dopustu in ma podatke ki jih neka stranka potrebuje na emailu... v takem primeru se mi zdi normalno da drugi zaposleni pogledajo "njegov" email
<Lurker69> sicer pa je uporaba službenega emaila za zasebne namene neprimerna, po mojem, jaz še službene zadeve preusmerim na zasebne naslove kadar delamo kaj bolj končljivega
<andrejz> Lurker69: se strinjam glede zasebne pošte, ampak tako se pravno gleda na to AFAIK
<andrejz> sicer pa je tako, dokler se zaposleni strinja, itak ni panike
<Lurker69> ja v zakonu mora bit določeno
<idioterna> pitko: ne zaposlis jih.
<idioterna> ce se ne strinjajo
<Lurker69> kako je pa z navadno pošto, kolikor vem imajo do nje dostop vsi zaposleni, al ne? ne vem no kako je v zakonu ampak ponavadi ma tajnica fascikel pošte, pol enga ma pa še direktor
<Lurker69> un od tajnice je bolj ali manj javen, direktorjev pa niti ne
<idioterna> isto je
<idioterna> ce je naslovljena na specificno osebo, je po zakonu ne sme nihce pogledat
<idioterna> ampak to je samo pri nas
<idioterna> torej v EU
<Lurker69> potemtakem mora bit z emaili isto. torej če se zaposleni ne strinja mora bit nedostopna
<Lurker69> čeprav kada se dela v teamih pa to morjo bit emaili od strank vidni vsem ki delajo na istem projektu recimo
<idioterna> ma sej to je vse na foro dokler ni toznika je vse kul
<idioterna> problem je da skoraj vedno lahko zaposleni tozi in tozbo po zakonu lahko dobi, ne glede na to kako podjetje dela
<Lurker69> itak je pa useen kar piše v zakonu, šev pač reče adminu naj mu da gesla in je to to, isto kot z skritimi kamerami za nadzor zaposlenih, dokler so metode nadzora prikrite se noben ne sikira
<idioterna> k sreci se sodniki pri nas pustijo prepricat
<idioterna> Lurker69: ja ampak ce so metode nadzora prikrite dejansko lahko tozis in iztozis precej casha
<idioterna> ker ne smejo bit.
<Lurker69> če jih opaziš
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no, mal zdrave paranoje pa more bit
<Lurker69> skrite kamere recimo, posnetki ne obstajajo če tisti ki si lasti hard disk z posnetki želi da ne obstajajo
<idioterna> napises da prcakujes otroke enkrat na mesec
<idioterna> v mail
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti lahk ziher beres moj @ubuntu.si email, hm?
<idioterna> ma js loh berem maile od ogromn folka pa pac
<idioterna> se nism nikol
<idioterna> v operations zlo tezko dobis job ce si kdaj tako neumnost naredu
<idioterna> kokr je branje maila userja
<Lurker69> kok pa pol počekiraš s kom se tvoja bivša zdej dobiva? :-P
<pitko> pa zakaj bi jo bral ne?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> Lurker69: nimam bivsih
<Lurker69> sej nism resno mislu, ampak take stvari so ponavad glavni razlog zakaj ljudje želijo brat tujo pošto pa chat loge
<pitko> ja se kr strinjam
<Lurker69> drug razlog je pa "industrijska špijonaža" al pa izsiljevanje
<Lurker69> sicer sem pa prepričan da je poglavitna raba posnetkov vseh teh CCTv kamer kin as obkrožajo predvsem v samozadovoljevanju zdolgočasenuih varnostnikov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am.. ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mislim lahko.. ampak bi ti vedel o tem
<CrazyLemon> če bi želel dostopat do maila
<sasa84> CrazyLemon že ve :P
<idioterna> Lurker69: ja
<idioterna> poleg tega da je protizakonito in nemoralno je tudi nesmiselno
<Lurker69> ni tak problme če lahka wabmasted dostop do PMjev in emailv, problem se pojavi ko policija al pa sodišče zahteva loge, takrat majo ljude radi če se stvari nebi shranjevale
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> kolkrat sm js ze rekel policiji "ne dam"
<idioterna> oni kr bi
<Lurker69> sam se bojim da se bojo ti sevisi ki ne logirajo IPjev in majo vse kriptirano počasi začel umikat iz interneta
<idioterna> pogosto pride ksna taka finta
<idioterna> "zaprosilo za dodatne informacije"
<idioterna> pa podpisan ksn "visji kriminalist"
<Lurker69> anonpaste.me je bla pred kratkim zasežena s strani interpola
<CrazyLemon> idioterna haha.. đizs :D
<idioterna> js mam smiselne loge, ampak mi na kraj pameti ne pade da bi jih delil z drzavo
<idioterna> ko se podpise al okrozni preiskovalni sodnik al pa okrozni drzavni sodnik lahko dobi kar zahteva
<idioterna> ker sodniki prakticno nikol ne zahtevajo neumnosti, do katerih po zakonu niso upraviceni
<idioterna> policisti pa nonstop
<idioterna> in ce bi jim jih dal bi jaz storil kaznivo dejanje, oni bi pa zajebal postopek.
<CrazyLemon> kar ne bi bilo prvič :)
<Lurker69> res je
<CrazyLemon> da zajebejo postopek that is
<idioterna> kar se tice moje partnerke pa mislm da je njeno zapletanje z drugimi njena stvar
<idioterna> ni se mi tezko zanasat na njeno presojo
<idioterna> sm preprican da se ne onegavi z idioti
<zdobersek> (06:45:22 AM) CrazyLemon: zdobersek am.. ne
<zdobersek> ...
<Lurker69> kakorkol pamtno je met tako svojo doma in kot svoje podatke na svojem trdem disku
<idioterna> mhm
<pitko> kako češ pa met če use beži nekam v oblake ;)
<idioterna> js mam tut vse kripitran
<idioterna> k ce ni pol tut diska ne mors vec prodat k ga odrabis
<Lurker69> truecrypt ftw
<idioterna> k zdej skos neki vse realocirajo pa write balancajo pa vse zivo
<idioterna> ja js mam kr LUKS
<Lurker69> sam zadnje čase majo neke key disclosure zakone, ne vam kok je s tem pr nas
<Lurker69> upam da ne bojo kmal začel prepovedovat še kriptiranega prenosa podatkov
<pitko> kuk kej je za zaupat oblakom?
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 je tako težko podat izjavo da se ne spomneš ključa? :)
<idioterna> key disclosure zakonov se ne da uporabljat nikjer v civiliziranem svetu
<Lurker69> UK... na wikipediji piše da so obsodl neke  borce za pravice živali tam, kot prve kriminalce ki niso hotel povedat gesla
<idioterna> v common law mas fifth amendment v zda pa right to silence v england+wales
<Lurker69> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_disclosure_law
<Seniorita> Key disclosure law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ja povsod so price exempt
<Lurker69>  /disable-plugin ctcp-privacity
<Lurker69> pardon
<idioterna> ne zamermo
<Lurker69> su
<Lurker69> hell666
<Lurker69> :-P
<dz0ny_> http://bit.ly/13SEpYk
<Seniorita> Fukushima plant admits radioactive water leaked to sea - World - CBC News
<Seniorita> »A Japanese utility has said its crippled Fukushima nuclear plant is likely to have leaked contaminated water into sea, acknowledging for the first time a problem long suspected by experts.«
<idioterna> what do you mean "admits"
<idioterna> a niso dumpal cooling waterja v une bazene pa pac
<idioterna> pozabil da je 1m siroka razpoka?
<dz0ny_> nope samo primarno so crpal pa okol reaktorja
<dz0ny_> pol majo pa se spent fuel, za tist majo pa zunaj rezervoarje
<dz0ny_> en leak je bil iz tistih
<dz0ny_> zdej so pa priznal da je vec razpok
<dz0ny_> torej vsi trije puscajo
<idioterna> ja, no big deal
<dz0ny_> za cetrtega pa sploh ne vejo :p
<dz0ny_> btw pogledal gasland 2 vceraj, pa je cela primorska primerna za fracking
<dz0ny_> upajmo da nikol ne bo prislo do tega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a primorska je v dokumentarcu?
<dz0ny_> nope samo italija je omenjena pa ena slikca je
<dz0ny_> kjer kaze primorsko
<dz0ny_> pa gor prekmurje
<yang_> Zbidal Samsung S3 za 316 EUR
 * sasa84 pihne dz0ny_ v uho
<dz0ny_> hah http://simpleprogrammer.com/2013/07/22/6-reasons-why-you-didnt-get-the-job/
<Seniorita> 6 Reasons Why You Didn’t Get The Job
<Seniorita> »So, you applied for your dream job, got an interview and thought it went well, but all you have to show for your effort is a rejection letter?«
<dz0ny_> men se je 5. zgodila
<pitko> telefon so predstavl :D
<pitko> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »The Ubuntu Edge is the next generation of personal computing: smartphone and desktop PC in one state-of-the-art device.«
<dz0ny_> 32m£
<dz0ny_> tezka bo tale
<pitko> misleš
<pitko> to bo sam limited edtition :O
<pitko> daš 80k pa
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zmagaš
<pitko> :D
<slax0r> dz0ny_, pa nis kje reku "nice package"? :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Zmanjkalo Å¡troma med updatanjem minta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40480/#p40480
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Launch $32 Million Ubuntu Phone Crowdfunding Campaign  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pQkpH5aw64k/ubuntu-edge-indiegogo-campaign-for-ubuntu-touch-super-phone
<CrazyLemon> Today we have a special lower price of $600 - be sure to snap it up.
<CrazyLemon> keyword lower
<slax0r> ja sej je lower, ce primerjas z 6000 :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Zmanjkalo Å¡troma med updatanjem minta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40481/#p40481
<CrazyLemon> Estimated delivery: May 2014
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Re: Zmanjkalo Å¡troma med updatanjem minta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40482/#p40482
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Zmanjkalo Å¡troma med updatanjem minta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40483/#p40483
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Re: Zmanjkalo Å¡troma med updatanjem minta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40484/#p40484
<andrejz> huh
<andrejz> ubuntu edge je drag ko svina
<pitko> ma ja
<pitko> preveč :(
<pitko> pa Å¡e lemited edition bo
<andrejz> mislim, da ne bodo zbral dnarja
<pitko> hm
<pitko> ka pa vem
<pitko> mal jim bo zmanjkal
<pitko> :)
<pitko> vešč mi je pa zeeeeeeloo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> prfekcija v obliki in vsem :)!
<andrejz> samo 800 $ ?
<pitko> ja
<pitko>  še jačji k apple!
<pitko> :)
<pitko> apple je že preveč mejnstrim
<pitko> :)
<pitko> nevem no sej je res velik 32 miljonov al kok je cifra sam potihu upam da bodo zbral :)
<andrejz> dz0ny_ si v bližini?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če kupiš danes je 600$
<CrazyLemon> kar pa za mobitel z 4gb rama ter 128gb flash diska ni veliko
<dz0ny_> andrejz: ping
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, čez eno leto pa bo verjetno veliko
<CrazyLemon> andrejz čez eno leto ga boš šele dobu :>
<andrejz> dz0ny_, rabim kakšen zanimiv coding primer :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: ja, amapk  čez eno leto boš lahko kupil tudi samsung galaxy S 5, ki bo tud mel 128 gb flash diska pa 4 gb rama
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ampak ne bo mel..vsaj ne takega diska
<andrejz> če ga ne bo imel že ta novi iphone prej
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly..iphone is not about hardware
<andrejz> če ma S4 64 GB, do S5 komot podvojijo
<CrazyLemon> takrat bo iphone zlezu na 2gb rama..drugi pa na 4gb
<dz0ny_> andrejz: lol em
<dz0ny_> loti se enega projekta
<andrejz> no saj, CL, to pravim. čez eno leto bo le še en high end telefon
<andrejz> edino baterija me zanima kakšna je (kaj več poleg silicon)
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima tist zaslon.. s kristali al kaj že
<andrejz> safir
<CrazyLemon> kako bo to vplivalo na barve ter touch
<andrejz> zakaj bi pa na barve vplivalo
<andrejz> prozorno je prozorno
<CrazyLemon> prozorno pa 5mm debelo ni enako kot prozorno ter 1mm debelo
<andrejz> lol, 1 mm
<andrejz> jaz bi rekel, da so debeline stekla v telefonu < 0,1 mm
<LorD_DDooM> To z baterijami bi bilo super, v teoriji se kapaciteta za 10x
<andrejz> Lord_DDoom: tega zih ne znajo naredit, ampak že recimo 50 - 100% povečanje bi bilo lepo
<andrejz> zanima me bolj na kakšen način bojo baterijo stabilno naredli
<andrejz> ker silicijeve hitro kapaciteto zgubljajo (največja šibkost)
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda so pogruntali kako narediti anode da ne nabrekajo
<CrazyLemon> dva sta že dala $ 10k
<andrejz> Crazylemon, dobit morajo 1 milijon na dan
<andrejz> glede na to, da je prvi dan velik buzz, pa nižja cena morajo zbrati vsaj 2 - 3 milijone prvi dan, če želijo upati
<CrazyLemon> 2-3 ne bo pomagalo
<andrejz> point je bil, da so zelo slabo začeli in da rabijo vsaj 5x do 10x več zbrati v prvih 24 urah
<dz0ny_> .sc fuckmylife anywhere down there
<breza> anywhere down there(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/fuckmylife/anywhere-down-there ♥515 ▶28,460
<pitko> amapk
<pitko> full to raste
<pitko> :D
<pitko> bom še jaz prtisnu ene 100 jurju k jih glih mam višla ;)
<zdobersek> kolk je pa stvar hackable?
<LorD_DDooM> Rečeno je, da je Open platform in da se lahko po želji gor daje svoje distrote
<dz0ny_> tko kot ferrari
<dz0ny_> :) dualboot
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu pa android se bo zihr dalo dat gor :)
<zdobersek> hm, $32mio
<zdobersek> kolk ma pa Shuttleworth se na banki?
<zdobersek> hmm
<zdobersek> $7.5mio dobijo le, ce prodajo vse omejene izbire - 5000 posameznih telefonov, 50 elitistov, 50 podjetij
<pitko> ampak tole full narašča
<zdobersek> to pomeni, da morajo prodat se najvec ~29500 telefonov, da pridejo do $32mio
<zdobersek> ce se ne uposteva onih $20 drobizev, ceprav bo tud od tega dost
<zdobersek> vsakih 42 funderjev, ki da $20, pokrije en telefon po danasnjem dnevu
<zdobersek> neupostevajoc postnino
<pitko> ti si celo teorijo iz tega zmutil :D
<andrejz> zdobersek, res je
<andrejz> ko pogledaš koliko ljudi rabi plačat, ni dosti
<pitko> zakva morjo tok koplicerat
<pitko> enostavno naj izdajo telefon
<pitko> !
<pitko> :D
<andrejz> pitko: njim se ne gre za telfon, oni buzz delajo
<pitko> ma ja
<pitko> se strinjam
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> berem na HN, ce pridejo do $32mio, Indiegogo od tega pobere $1.28mio
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> google bi ze lahko tisti nexus 5 dal ven
<blaz_> +1 za nexus :)
<zdobersek> ni mi vsec, da nimajo nobene komponente tocno specificirane
<pitko> ja jaz ga tut čakam
<pitko> :D
<blaz_> a ni vseen kaksne so komponente // ce se google spodi podpise se naceloma nimas kej bati
<zdobersek> blaz_: to sem mislu za edge
<blaz_> / -- // srx
<zdobersek> mja no, ce bi mel finance, bi tud za edgea zalozu
<zdobersek> hackable je, grd ni, obljubljene specifikacije so OK
<pitko> kdaj naj bi ga izdal ? kej veš
<pitko> kva pa ta motorola
<pitko> k zdej pride
<zdobersek> nexus 5? oktobra mogoce
<zdobersek> z androidom 5.0 ... mogoce
<pitko> ja
<zdobersek> motorole ne vzamem, sploh ne po zadnjih debaklih, kjer so ljudje ugotavljal, da sibajo podatke na svoje serverje
<zdobersek> brez uporabnikove privolitve, seveda
<zdobersek> nexus 5 vzamem, ce bo takisto hekabilen, kot so zdejsnji nexusi
<pitko> jaz razmišlam da bi že 4 vzel
<zdobersek> in kot tanovi moto x skor zagotovo ne bo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kefaunikat: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40485/#p40485
<pitko> evo ga miljonček :D
<pitko> hm vsak dan mljon pa bo :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ga bo
<CrazyLemon> 24.
<CrazyLemon> sam nism zihr da bo nexus 5..bo pa zihr nexus 7 :)
<CrazyLemon> motorola x pa pride 1. avgusta
<yang_> kupi S3 pa daj replicanta gor
<CrazyLemon> je... te replicant :D
<yang_> ce se bojis za nelegalno posredovanje podatkov
<yang_> kaj naj ti drugega recem
<yang_> ali pa si kupi stacionarni telefon
<CrazyLemon> in če ne uporabljaš BT ter GPS
<CrazyLemon> potem je replicant odlična rešitev
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang_> ne gre se za to kaksna tehnoloska resiteve je, gre se za to, da ni narejeno z namenom pridobivanja podatkov o uporabnikih, kot android, ios etc.
<CrazyLemon> res je..oni že ne pobirajo tvojih podatkov..ga pa tvoj provider
<yang_> trenutno je pac najboljsa mozna tehnoloska resitev, ce imas pa rajsi non free varjanto da vsi moduli delujejo jo pa imej
<CrazyLemon> torej.. who cares.. tko ali drugače nekdo pobira tvoje podatke
<yang_> nic grem raje spati, lahko noc zelim
<CrazyLemon> ln
<pitko> kva pa tablce
<pitko> kera
<pitko> se splača?
<CrazyLemon> tista katero si lahko privoščiš
<pitko> do ipada
<pitko> :D
<pitko> več ne
<yang_> pitko: tablice nekatere so podprte v replicantu
<CrazyLemon> no pol kupi ipad
<yang_> mas tam tabelo pa poglej
<pitko> ka pa nexus?
<yang_> ja tut nexus je podprt
<yang_> replicant.us
<yang_> ok zdaj pa res picim pod tus
<pitko> ja pa mislm tut komentar na nexusa ga ma kdo? je za kej
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ga ima
<pitko> aa on bo dal komentar taprav :)
<dz0ny_> UK PM David Cameron: "I'm delighted for the Duke and Duchess now their son has been born. The whole country will celebrate" #RoyalBaby
<dz0ny_> i had to, just to annoy you :P
<pitko> ;D
<CrazyLemon> holy crap..dennis farina je umru
<zdobersek> well, you win some, you lose some.
<zdobersek> geez CrazyLemon, 24. pride novi nexus 7, to je jasno
<zdobersek> nexus 5 pa najbrz oktobra
<zdobersek> follow the news ffs
<msev> nexus 8 nj nardijo al pa 9
<msev> tak d bo velk kot ipad mini
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če bo nexus 5 :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne bo oktobra..ker ne bodo tko hitro izdali keylime pie :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da bodo komaj predstavili 4.3
<CrazyLemon> keko ne bodi nor no..ne ircaj kot root
<keko> Oj. Eno vprašanje. Star PC... Zaj laufam gor PUPPY linux... procesor AMD Athlon 64 3000+, 1gb rama, grafika ATI radeon 9600.
<keko> CrazyLemon to je nastavljeno tak, da sem kot root... vsaj izpiše tam ime root :D
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> komentar na twitterju 'The lucky sperm club just added another member.'
<keko> Sem probal dat gor Lubuntu 12.04, Xubuntu 12.04, Mint 15, Mageia 3... Vse vrže ven še predn začne installirat.
<keko> CrazyLemon maš kak predlog?
<CrazyLemon> keko ja..probaj alternate cd
<keko> Kr nevem zakaj negre... a ta puppy linux pa dela. svašta.
<keko> eto vlečem dol .D
<keko> samo reštartam ta xchat da spremenim ime
<Keko> eto me :P
<zdobersek> in je sel.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Writer mi ne dovoli postaviti stran ležeče.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40486/#p40486
<keko> Ne gre tudi alternate xubuntu :D
<dz0ny_> http://www.wired.com/design/2013/07/ice-cream-of-the-future-could-totally-change-the-way-you-eat/?mbid=social10020864#slideid-165991
<Seniorita> You Can Hold This Ice Cream of the Future in Your Bare Hands | Wired Design | Wired.com
<Seniorita> »At WikiBar, customers don’t order cups, cones or shakes; here they ask for WikiPearls, little donut hole-sized balls of ice cream that are covered in a flavored, protective skin.«
<dz0ny_> http://query.yahooapis.com/v1/public/yql?q=select%20content%20from%20html%20where%20url%3D%22http%3A%2F%2Fwww.indiegogo.com%2Fprojects%2Fubuntu-edge%22%20and%20xpath%3D'%2F%2F*%5B%40id%3D%22big-goal%22%5D%2Fspan'&format=json
<dz0ny_> meh nvm
<zdobersek> STOP HACKING
<zdobersek> breza: call the NSA! stop this outlaw!
<breza> You stop.
<dz0ny_> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<zdobersek> fuckin' hell, they're both in this together.
<dz0ny_> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 18.4°C @22.07.2013 22:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<zdobersek> vreme bi se lahko ven vrgl :>
<zdobersek> meh ... s/vreme/veter
<dz0ny_> hm podatki so plačljivi
<dz0ny_> lahko pa forecast io hackneš
<zdobersek> placat ne smem za podatke?
<zdobersek> ok :/
<dz0ny_> ma api pa vse
<dz0ny_> se kljuce mam
<dz0ny_> sam se mi ne da :)
<zdobersek> a to si mislu, da je treba tebe placat? :>
<dz0ny_> ne arso ne daje "veternih podatkov for free"
<dz0ny_> razen tist smer vetra
<zdobersek> ziher pa dajo podatek za vlaznost.
<zdobersek> https://soundcloud.com/flume-1/disclosure-you-me-flume-remix
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny_> mhm tist pol lahko ponucaš za počutje
<dz0ny_> pa ce bo dz pa take
<zdobersek> ocitno niso kolesarjI!
<zdobersek> ce bi bli, bi znal spostovat dostopnost podatkov o vetru.
<CrazyLemon> like you care
<CrazyLemon> itak boš šel na kolo
<dz0ny_> a si že končal hl2? :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vseeno, ponavadi imam rad proti domu veter v hrbet :>
<zdobersek> a pol arso prakticno od vetra sluzi?
<dz0ny_> 2013-07-22T21:10:25Z $1,430,388
<dz0ny_> 2013-07-22T21:34:46Z $1,555,637
<dz0ny_> 1k na minuto ni slabo
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ne sluzi od bolj tocnih pdoatkov
<dz0ny_> podatkov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ubuntu.si bi lahko vzel ono opcijo za 100 telefonov in jih poleg knjig prodajal :>
<zdobersek> s/prodajal/deval
<zdobersek> tko, za promocijo
<dz0ny_> weird, papezu so v braziliji nastavili bombo
<zdobersek> so na bojni nogi z argentinci?
<dz0ny_> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5isBjQpi-bWZ8yY1dFiKLnjelY-fg?docId=CNG.add985418e4e9e44930a89b5714db5f0.7e1&hl=en
<Seniorita> AFP: Explosive found at Brazil shrine before pope trip: army
<Seniorita> »SAO PAULO &#x2014; A homemade explosive device was discovered in the bathroom of the parking garage of the Brazilian shrine that Pope Francis will visit this week, the military said Monday.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm obtičal na poti proti cerkvi
<zdobersek> pazi, v cerkvi je ziher bomba
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej..ti rad častiš igrice.. zakaj ne bi še telefon? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek najprej moram prit do cerkve
<CrazyLemon> zdi se mi da sm trapped v enem trgu
<CrazyLemon> s/v/na
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sam sem razmislju, da ce sem ze jst tko dober do tebe, bi lahko zdaj ti bil do mene :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kero igrico pa bi rad?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne glumi tule ... edge sem mel v mislih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the edge je za proje.. ti nisi Å¡e v formi :>
<dz0ny_> ln
<zdobersek> ln
<zdobersek> breza: ln
<zdobersek> breza: odgovori.
<breza> Pa odgovorih. DA.
<breza> M.
<CrazyLemon> breza odgovorih
<breza> Fran&ccedil;ais !
<CrazyLemon> breza đizs krajst
<breza> This is correct.
<CrazyLemon> breza ln
<breza> I don't understand that.
<CrazyLemon> breza ln
<breza> Love?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Crowd Funder Passes $2 Million In Less than 12 Hours  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FhQQcFe8gog/ubuntu-edge-crowd-funder-passes-2-million-in-less-than-12-hours
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-23
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Writer mi ne dovoli postaviti stran ležeče.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40487/#p40487
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Writer mi ne dovoli postaviti stran ležeče.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40488/#p40488
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Command me!
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Zdravo, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> http://opensource.com/business/13/7/donations-open-source-projects
<Seniorita> Donating to an open source project | opensource.com
<Seniorita> »If open source projects can’t live on donations alone, how then can the donations that are made be used well?«
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/sullydish/status/359485215812493312
<Seniorita> Twitter / sullydish: A future king was born today. ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> ubuntu edge na $3.2mio
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/developers/design-documents/ozone
<Seniorita> Ozone Overview - The Chromium Projects
<Seniorita> »Home of the Chromium Open Source Project«
<dz0ny_> The abstraction will support underlying systems ranging from embedded SoC targets to new X11-alternative window systems on Linux such as Wayland or Mir to bring up Aura Chromium without needing additional platform code added to the Chromium source tree.
<yang_> !g 2488 aud to eur
<Seniorita> 2488(AUD) Australian Dollar(AUD) To Euro(EUR) Currency ... http://aud.fx-exchange.com/eur/2488-exchange-rates.html
<dz0ny_> .ddg 2488 aud to eur manjka :)
<dz0ny_> on top link The abstraction will support underlying systems ranging from embedded SoC targets to new X11-alternative window systems on Linux such as Wayland or Mir to bring up Aura Chromium without needing additional platform code added to the Chromium source tree.
<yang_> .ddg 2488 aud to eur
<dz0ny_> yang_: ja ni narejeno
<dz0ny_> bi blo pa simpl za narest
<yang_> btw to je minimalna placa v avstraliji
<dz0ny_> hm kr kul
<yang_> ja
<dz0ny_> btw zgornji link je zanimive ker nakazuje da so začel delat na chromeos kot alternativnem WM
<dz0ny_> drugače je podpora za wayland pa MIr BZ
<CrazyLemon> kr kul ja ampak za naše razmere.. poglej kakšne so cene stanovanj :)
<yang_> a zdej je uradno ubuntu naredil pakt z googlom in integriral chromium kot glavni browser?
<dz0ny_> hm to ga lahko kar sami
<dz0ny_> samo napsiat ne smejo da je isto kot chrome
<yang_> verjetno je dobil kaj sredstev s strani googla/cia
<dz0ny_> yang_: :)
<yang_> no trzno je cisto logicna poteza
<yang_> je pa res chromium dobro narjen, lightweight in nic se ne sesuva
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: tole bo pa mogoče tebe zanimalo ftp://ftp.pwg.org/pub/pwg/cloud/white/PrivetCloudDeviceLocalDiscoveryAPIProtocol.pdf
<yang_> prejsnje verzije mozille so ble katastrofa
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> živjo breza
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> oooo, dobro jutro zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: glavno, da te linki v PDFju nesejo v google doc
<dz0ny_> hm zanimivo čez eno leto bo samo še gnome next uporabljal gtk, vsi ostali qt lxde,unity,kde
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: to mas ti tako nastavljeno
<yang_> crazy kje si ti prodal svojga herota, preko bolhe?
<sasa84> plava v žusterni :P
<zdobersek> blublublublublublup
<yang_> sasa a ga kolki bolijo
<idioterna> zakaj bi ga pa kolki bolel?
<dz0ny_> fun spet brez pitne vode
<dz0ny_> tile komunalci so čist nesposobni
<dz0ny_> sredi poletja, ko je itak najmanj vode gredo čisti sistem in potem spustijo to isto vodo nazaj v izvrtino
<dz0ny_> pol mamo pa 2m prekuhavanja vode
<yang_> idiot, v zusterni je bolnica za revmatike
<dz0ny_> in to že drugo leto zapored...
<idioterna> yang_: mislm da je tut najblizji bazen crazylemonu :)
<yang_> dzony to je pa zoprno
<yang_> daj v ljubljani tudi  rijejo po sredi centra v top sezoni
<yang_> isto neka lanalizacija
<yang_> mislim da so kle lansk let zr kopali, zdej pa spdt
<yang_> spet
<yang_> jst sem preserna fotografiral skoz kanalizacijsko cev
<yang_> je kr zanimiv izpadl
<dz0ny_> hehe
<yang_> zdej enkrat bo longboard camp v osilnici, to je blizu tebe
<yang_> bi blo zanimiv vidt kako letijo dol
<yang_> sam mi spet nau znesl casovno dab si ogledu
<yang_> komaj ze cakam novi telefon
<yang_> tega starega moram prodati potem za kaksne 30 eur
<CrazyLemon> yang_ jp
<zdobersek> https://plus.google.com/112157387623314703001/posts/Ubyi1b9TZhs
<Seniorita> FOSS News Channel – Google + - Canonical Invests In Failure HypingLONDON, UK -…
<Seniorita> »Canonical Invests In Failure HypingLONDON, UK - Canonical, the company behind the Ubuntu operating system, has recently announced a failure in bringing…«
<dz0ny_> http://vizzzion.org/blog/2013/07/the-next-kubuntu-graphics-stack/
<Seniorita> The next Kubuntu Graphics Stack « vizZzion.org :: sebas' blog
<Seniorita> »One of the things that we have been discussing at length in the past few months is the graphics stack in Kubuntu, and how we're working towards having Plasma Workspaces 2 running on top of Kubuntu-...«
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb R.I.P.D
<Seniorita> R.I.P.D. (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0790736/
<dz0ny_> pasniki?
<CrazyLemon> not yet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ gledal oblivion ?
<dz0ny_> mhm long ago
<dz0ny_> end je zanimiv
<slax0r> hi
<breza> Zdravo, slax0r
<slax0r> a laufa kdo mogoc kak mailserver?
<idioterna> mi pa ze nismo taki.
<idioterna> ja, postfix+dovecot za ~20k userjev
<yang_> rtcom report, nsa locates cell phones even when switched off
<idioterna> ti pa tut vse verjames tem komunistom
<yang_> oligarhom hocs rect
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni to že staro?
<idioterna> same thing
<idioterna> communist infiltration, communist indoctrination and communist conspiracy to sap and impurify our precious bodily fluids.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ripd ma 5.5 oceno na IMDB, btw.
<zdobersek> tega se ne dira niti s palco
<slax0r> idioterna, ipv6?
<Matthai> yang_, to ni problem, pogledaš kje je bil nazadnje, pa eno nukico tja pošlješ... ziher ga bo dosegla :-)
<idioterna> slax0r: tudi
<idioterna> slax0r: ni pa nc posebnga pr ipv6
<slax0r> posiljas ven prek ipv6? gmail ti sprejema maile iz tvojega mail serverja prek ipv6?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> vem da ni...sam gmail mi jih zavraca
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si prečekiral trailer?
<idioterna> ne.
<slax0r> CrazyLemon, preberi prvi komentar :P
<idioterna> slax0r: prek v4 mi gre na gmail
<yang_> ja, s triangulacijo so ga ze pred smart phoni lohka lociral, ampak da tut ko je ugassnjen da se odziva to je pa cisti backdoor
<slax0r> tut men...v6 zavrne, potem pa gre na v4 :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem, pa ene dva reviewa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol veš da bo awesome!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> slax0r trolli pač :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: drek je.
<slax0r> ma neb bil prvi film z 5.5 na imdb ki bi mi bil vsec :)
<yang_> slaxor glede na to da filme ocenjujejo vecinoma teenagerji, se ne bi oziral na ocene
<CrazyLemon> filme ocenjujejo taki hipsterji kot je npr zdobersek
<yang_> ko je prsu ven film transformers je bil v kratkem casu na imdb top10
<zdobersek> priznam!
<zdobersek> lurkam tule, ktere filme CrazyLemon nestrpno pricakuje, potem pa pozenem en botnet in zbijam oceno na IMDB!
<slax0r> prasc :/
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXBukBbIff4
<Seniorita> Poli bicikel - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Vse je boljše s Poli. Tudi kolesarjenje. Najboljše je torej kolesarjenje s Poli biciklom. To je kolo, ki je narejeno zate, sam/-a ga opremiš in poimenuješ. Z...«
<LorD_DDooM> BMX so označil kot otroško kolo, da jih ni sram :(
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 28.7°C @23.07.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 29.86°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:54, Sončni zahod: 20:40:43
<yang_> lorddoom mal je mejhen bicikl za odraslega
<idioterna> ker bicikl?
<yang_> bmx
<idioterna> aja jah ni lih za kruzat
<idioterna> mislm ubistvu je, sam pac na tak specificn nacin
<yang_> za salte je ok da je mejhn
<yang_> pr mtbjih je tut en stil kolesa s ta postrani zicem
<LorD_DDooM> Za po mestu od semaforja do semaforja je BMX najboljši. Relacije so pa problem.
<yang_> za vragolije delat
<slax0r> za relacije se je zmeraj najboljsi avto :P
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> to loh sam en k se se nkol ni z biciklom pelu rece.
<yang_> za po ljublja i je najbolj moped
<idioterna> ne vem kdo vas je to nategnu
<idioterna> ampak za povsod kjer je urejena cesta je najbols specjalka
<idioterna> za povsod drugje pa cx
<slax0r> ce se hoces vsak dan vozit 90km v eno stran z biciklom, be my guest :)
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> zakaj se pa tok dalec vozs?
<slax0r> work
<idioterna> kaj pa na drugi strani?
<slax0r> home
<idioterna> te razdalje?
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> in oboje je v beton prsraufan predvidevam
<slax0r> glede na to da sm zdaj u sluzbi, eno je ja, drgac pa zivim u bajti...
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> pizda zdej pa ne vem
<slax0r> in blo je mal zajebancije :P
<idioterna> mislu sm jit delat u menlo park
<slax0r> pa vem se z biciklom pelat :P
<idioterna> ampak to je pol vsak dan hm
<idioterna> 12000 kilometrov
<idioterna> zdej pa ne vem kaj nej nardim
<yang_> jst ceb mel garazo bi si moped omislil, sosed jih rihta male ciaote, ce koga zanima slucajno nakup
<slax0r> extremist..
<idioterna> drugac se zdej vsak dan vozm 90km v eno smer s kolesom
<slax0r> good for you :)
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/69031622
<idioterna> tkole zgleda
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Going-The-Distance-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<yang_> a ne zvis v lj, jure?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> poglej na zemljevid ne
<idioterna> sej sm dau link.
<slax0r> saj kul, sam...3 ure, pa ok, recma 2 pa pol na najboljsi dan, ampak potem cel zdelan se delat? in zvecer se isto furo nazaj? no thanks :)
<yang_> ne morm
<slax0r> me dovolj cez vikend mulc naganja :P
<idioterna> ah cez vikend gres valda 250km
<slax0r> ni poanta kilometrina, pravzaprav niti nisem mislil na bicikl z mulcom...
<yang_> jao to bote mel vsi krcne zile
<idioterna> funny
<idioterna> krcne zile haha
<slax0r> krcne zile? o.0
<idioterna> mi smo sli s kolesi na morje
<idioterna> js, gospa, pes pa dva pamza
<idioterna> je blo super
<slax0r> mhm..
<yang_> tomo kriznar je sel pa do indije
<idioterna> mislm da so ze v starem egiptu izuml napravo k se imenuje "prikolica"
<idioterna> velik bl ucinkovita kot avtomobil
<idioterna> tut bolj varna
<slax0r> se da razpravljat...
<idioterna> pobije in pohabi manj ljudi
<yang_> sej z bicikla res ogromno vidis, ce se peljes po avtocesti ne vidis nic
<slax0r> kdo pa pravi da se peljes po avtocesti?
<slax0r> ok, nisem bil zdaj ze par let na hr, ampak vedno ko sem sel prej sem sel celo pot po stari cesti
<idioterna> tkole smo potoval: http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/b4qaQjBXg3LIvGBPpmhrJzpQxRM.jpg
<slax0r> kolk je lj do kp?
<idioterna> to je pa v berlinu: http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/gwhDnJJUQzd68VYwofQcKfccqlI.jpg
<idioterna> slabih 120km
<idioterna> je do kopra
<slax0r> predvidevam da ste sli nekam tja, ali pac?
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> cez kocevje pa delnice na krk
<idioterna> v basko
<idioterna> 180km
<slax0r> hud pes :)
<yang_> a to ste v enmu dnevu prsli na cilj
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v gorskem kotarju smo prespal
<slax0r> no ja, dodaj se mojih nekaj cez 200km po avtocesti do lj, potem bos pa me lohk slikal kko zeno in vse skupi peljem na tej prkolci kt ti zdej psa...
<idioterna> ni se nam mudilo, smo pa vozili 9 ur, tako da bi lahko v enem dnevu
<yang_> po nizozemski je fino kolesart
<idioterna> aja sozalje
<idioterna> nism vedu da je zena nepokretna
<idioterna> pol pa rabs avto ja
<idioterna> yang_: tut po nemciji je ok
<idioterna> do danske sva prsla v 8 dneh
<idioterna> mal sva se sicer obirala
<idioterna> k je hotla suni vidt en kp stvari po poti
<idioterna> pa so mel tko delovni cas da je blo treba prespat
<slax0r> ti si res IDIOTerna...
<idioterna> ane
<yang_> skoda k je bencin tok drag drugac bi blo fino rajzat kam dalec
<slax0r> define...dalec
<idioterna> evo tko zgleda pozimi: http://bou.si/pic/vhribespamzi2.jpg
<yang_> recimo gor do nordkapa z avtom it
<slax0r> aja
<idioterna> yang_: wtf
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa z avtom smrdel do nordkapa?
<slax0r> ksnih 500eur za nafto ti ziher ne uide
<idioterna> od avstrijske meje do tja je nonstop kolesarska pot
<idioterna> do avstrijske meje gres pa z vlakom.
<yang_> se vec pomojr slaxor, ampak tam na norvedkem lahko kjerkol ob cesti legalno kampiras
<slax0r> mogoce zato ker nam ni vsem se za gonit po par dni skupaj?
<slax0r> ce teb odgovarja, lej lepo...ni pa treba zdej tega nam vsem posiljevat..
<yang_> idioterna jaz bi prsu edin od celovca do beljaka z biciklnom
<idioterna> kaj je zdej to
<idioterna> vsi morte s kolesi
<idioterna> ce karkol druzga uporablate za osebni prevoz ste notranji sovrazniki.
<idioterna> yang_: cez ljubelj je kr awesome
<idioterna> pa zanc sva sla cez jezersko s kolegom
<idioterna> mal v gnil kapitalizem.
<yang_> ja ta cez jezersko mora bit super sam sen glih gledal ce bo moj avto zmogel v 14% klanc
<yang_> da ne grem vedno cez ljubelj sem jo mislil tam ubrat 1x
<lynxlynxlynx> maš še železno vodo mal pred koncem spusta
<yang_> ja
<yang_> kaljo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa eno fajn feratico na koncu
<yang_> zelezna kapla
<idioterna> nazaj gres pa loh cez pavlicevo
<idioterna> aja, avto ne more
<idioterna> jeba.
<idioterna> mogoce loh probas rikverc
<idioterna> pa 14% klanc mislm da ne bi smel bit problem
<idioterna> vec k 25% odseki so, to bi pa znal bit problem
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/alpski-krog
<yang_> bremze so problem
<slax0r> why?
<idioterna> sej gres pes ob biciklu
<idioterna> no al pa ob avtu.
<yang_> kako bos sel pes ob avtu haha
<idioterna> ja primes volan
<idioterna> pa hods
<yang_> kako bos pa bremzal dol
<idioterna> sej za volan drzis
<idioterna> al se pr avtu niti to ne da
<slax0r> zakaj mam filing da nimas izpita za avto? :P
<yang_> haha
<yang_> pomoje ga tut nima
<dz0ny_> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2013/07/22/12-silly-things-people-believe-about-computers/
<Seniorita> 12 Silly Things People Believe About Computers | Terminally Incoherent
<Seniorita> »Some users are like little children or small animals: they require constant supervision, hand holding and care, else they may end up hurting themselves or damaging company property. Who are these users? Well, typically they are white collar office workers who have been using computers as their primary work tool for at least a decade or more, and yet still have absolutely no clue how to operate them or how they work. In other words,«
<CrazyLemon> dobu sm chinese stuff!
<dz0ny_> a dela? :P
<yang_> slaxor tejle kolesarji poznajo sam polovico prometnih znakov, to je kot pri izpitu za moped ki sem ga naredu ko sem bil 14 star, brez prakse
<slax0r> hehehe, nekako tako ja :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ led lučke delajo! :) odlične so..mogoče bom še zase naroču :)
<slax0r> zato pa se buhi vozijo po cesti, zraven pa kolesarska steza, dab ga z veseljem mal ruknu ceb vedu da mu nc ne bo pa da ne bo avto opraskan :P
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lol ne mi reč da si šel ledice naročat?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne..po cesti se vozimo ker so kolesarske en crap in večinoma so gor mamice s svojimi vozički :)
<yang_> zato mislijo da se lahk lo dunajski vozjo kr po cesti, ceprav tale idioterna on res hitr goni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja.. kolesarski lučki za tamala dva :)
<idioterna> slax0r: nadev te vara.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tamala? da nis že fotr
<idioterna> mislm, filing.
<yang_> slaxor ampak ne vem ce si ti slisu teorijo od idioterne da ce bi ga ti na dunajski zbil,da bi nil kriv
<idioterna> yang_: to si narobe razumel.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne..stric :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a si sestavu svoj poli bicikl? :)
<idioterna> js sm ga probu, pa nimajo ultegre.
<idioterna> ce slucajno majo pa lahko nadomestite s cim drugim cesar nimajo
<idioterna> nism probu :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon, believe me, pr nas imamo prazne kolesarske, nc crap, pa se ljudje raj po cesti vozjo
<slax0r> z kolesi seveda
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ne Å¡e, delam na tem
<idioterna> slax0r: verjetno mate slabo projektirane
<idioterna> v Ljubljani je takih ogromno
<idioterna> mamo tut presihajoce kolesarske steze
<idioterna> k kr zginejo za par sto metrov
<idioterna> in se ponovno pojavijo
<yang_> idioterna drgac si pa ti verjetn eden od dveh v lj, k se po dunajski upajo po cesti vozit, jaz na tacga se nisem naletu, bi mu pa sigurn hupnil
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> sej se ne vozm po cesti po dunajski
<idioterna> od kje ti ta ideja
<idioterna> mislm vcasih mogoce skocm na dunajsko ce se ksn polz voz po kolesarski, pa pol nazaj skocm na robnik
<idioterna> ampak prej pogledam nazaj
<yang_> ja reku si da povsod po cesti peles
<idioterna> aja mogoce si tut to narobe razumel
<idioterna> ce nekoga na kolesu zbijes na dunajski nisi kriv
<idioterna> zgolj objektivno odgovoren.
<idioterna> in moras praviloma placat okol 70-80% odskodnine, ce nisi kriv
<idioterna> pa 100% ce si.
<yang_> ker ce je recimo kolesar na cesti moram dati smernik da ga obvozim in posledicno grem z avtom na sosednji pas
<dz0ny_> idioterna: to bo za vas k iščete sodelavce http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/07/ap_knack/?mbid=social10022084 :P
<Seniorita> Play This Game, Get That Job | Game|Life | Wired.com
<Seniorita> »The first time I played Balloon Brigade, I got whaled on so hard that I could feel my future job prospects evaporating. That’s because the mobile game, which hits the App Store in July, is part of a wave of career-aptitude analyses being offered by Knack. The company promises to hack the hiring process—along with other weighty work, school, and social decisions you might face—by using gaming to map and measure your intangible strengths.«
<polz> idioterna: ja oprost, k nism tolk hitr na rolerjih kt si ti na biciklu.
<slax0r> evo...70-80% odskodnine
<idioterna> polz: zamerm!
<slax0r> ce mas kolesarsko zraven
<idioterna> slax0r: ja
<slax0r> se vozi po kolesarski pa te nihce ne bo zbil
<polz> idioterna: ti bom rit pokazow, pa bo!
<idioterna> slax0r: ne, 70-80% odskodnine mora placat un v avtu
<slax0r> ja sej...
<slax0r> zakaj?
<idioterna> ker upravlja z nevarno stvarjo in je njegova odgovornost, da s skrajno skrbnostjo poskrbi, da nevarna stvar ne povzroci skode drugim
<slax0r> a ce se bom z avtom peljal po kolesarski pa se bos zaletel vame z kolesom, pa nis ti kriv, bos ti placal 70-80% popravila?
<idioterna> ne, ker kolo ni nevarna stvar.
<idioterna> ce bom pa vozu tank po dunajski pa zmeckal tebe pa tvojo druzino
<idioterna> bom pa placal odskodnino tut ce si ti na napacnem pasu v napacni smeri vozu
<yang_> haha
<idioterna> obligacijski zakonik ftw
<slax0r> nevarna stvar...sam te nevarne stvari ne mores ustavit v stotinki sekunde, cesar se pesci in kolesarji ne zavedate...vsaj po vecini ne
<idioterna> nepomembno.
<idioterna> ti upravljas z njo, zato moras _ti_ predvidevat vse mozne scenarije
<slax0r> o ja, se kako pomembno
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> ce ne zmores te odgovornosti, se ne vozi z avtomobilom, pa bo
<idioterna> ali pa sprejmi odgovornost in bodisi vozi dovolj previdno, da lahko vedno varno ustavis
<idioterna> (to jaz delam)
<idioterna> ali pa placaj odskodnino
<idioterna> (to delajo taki, ki ne znajo vozit)
<slax0r> ce se js peljem po cesti, ti pa iz neznanega razloga skocis pred moj avto, da je absolutno nemogoce reagirati, kaj sele premaknit avto v drugo smer, je se kako pomembno
<idioterna> ne, ni
<slax0r> js bom ze placal za tvojo glavo, ki bo mogoce mela posledice, ti pa bos pohabljen ali pa se huje...
<idioterna> _vedno_ moras pricakovat, da ti na mestni cesti lahko pred avto nekaj prileti
<slax0r> se ti je nepomembno?
<idioterna> pri izracunavanju odskodnine je nepomembno
<yang_> idioterna ptemtakem pijanc k ti skoc na dunajdki na cestisce ti mas pa 59 na stevcu in ga zbijes mislis da je sofer kriv
<idioterna> jaz ne skacem pred avtomobile.
<idioterna> yang_: ne.
<idioterna> yang_: sofer je odgovoren.
<idioterna> 70-80%
<yang_> ja to razumem
<idioterna> to je navada
<idioterna> kriv seveda ni
<slax0r> ne skaces, ker ves da ne morem takoj ustavit...nekaterim idiotom pa to ni jasno..
<idioterna> sej tut ni kriv ce se mu drevo podre pred avto
<yang_> v zapr ne gres, oskodnino pa un lahko iztoz
<idioterna> slax0r: ja ampak ti idioti so kljub temu na cesti
<idioterna> in tvoja odgovornost je, da pazis nanje
<idioterna> niso oni krivi da ti ne mores pes in se vozis okol s tono pleha pri visoki hitrosti
<idioterna> tvoja odlocitev za uporabo nevarnega predmeta je pa pomemben dejavnik tveganja
<idioterna> in ga sodisce ne sme zanemarit
<idioterna> yang_: ja, lahko
<idioterna> yang_: kar je tudi prav
<idioterna> ce ti ne bi sel z avtom, ga ne bi zbil.
<idioterna> ce si sel z avtom, moras pa na dunajski
<idioterna> pricakovat pijance.
<idioterna> no, na dunajski niti ne tok
<idioterna> na vojkovi pa.
<idioterna> k je zravn un bs3 geto
<yang_> haha
<slax0r> js pazim kolk lahko...sam nekateri dobesedno izzivajo sreco...k si mislijo, bmk, saj nism js kriv
<idioterna> ne to ni res
<slax0r> a k si polomljen u bolnici ma veze kdo je kriv?
<idioterna> kriv je.
<idioterna> krivda ni ista stvar kot odgovornost
<idioterna> to da izzivajo sreco je itak stvar vsesplosnega pomanjkanja prometne kulture
<slax0r> o ja..
<idioterna> ampak usest se v velik avto in rect "boli me kurac, noben mi nc ne more"
<idioterna> je popolnoma druga magnituda nevarnosti in tveganja
<yang_> slaxor to je isto kot bi tele voznike izsiljeval na prehodu za pesce, pesec ima prednost, ampak slovenci slabo ustavlajo, kaj ti pomaga prednost ce si brez nog
<idioterna> kot to da en mulc s skirojem mal skace levodesno po cesti
<idioterna> nic ti ne pomaga prednost
<idioterna> vozniki bi se morali zgolj zavedat, da so vedno odgovorni za skodo, ki jo njihovo vozilo povzroci komurkoli
<slax0r> yang_, tocno to...
<slax0r> pa ne pravim da ne ustavim
<idioterna> ce je kdo drug kriv je ta odgovornost sicer zmanjsana
<slax0r> ker res skoraj vedno ustavim na prehodu
<slax0r> sam me pa razkori ko vidim nekoga
<slax0r> ko sam skoci na prehod
<slax0r> brez da bi sploh pogledal
<slax0r> kaj ce sem ze v polozaju ko ne morem vec sam pomagat? ode ti glava...
<slax0r> pa ne recem da divjam ali kaj, sam usaj poglej na cesto
<idioterna> ja, jebiga, pa se ne bi spravljal v tak polozaj
<idioterna> jaz po dunajski vozim previdno.
<idioterna> pa tut po vseh ostalih cestah, jasno
<yang_> dejansko kot sofer ko zagledas ob zebri nekoga na plocniku se mors pripravit da nos ustavil, te kulture nasi vozniki nimajo
<idioterna> evo tko zgleda ko jaz vozim avto:
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZCDalnDxhY
<Seniorita> Bringing the Diapers Home - YouTube
<idioterna> tko pa ko letalo:
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDjCSDsBZaY
<Seniorita> Above Ljubljana's Southern Shopping District - YouTube
<idioterna> tko pa ko bicikl:
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU
<Seniorita> Asymmetric Urban Warfare - YouTube
<yang_> jaz sem v avstriji sel cez nesaanaforiziran prehod za pesce in se na polovici ustavil, sem cakal da gredo avti mimo da bom sel pes, ves kaj se je zgodilo, vsi so zaceli bremzat in se ustavili 10m pred zebro
<idioterna> men se to zdi normalno
<yang_> ja tu v slo to ni nornalno
<idioterna> vseen mi je
<slax0r> idioterna, easier said than done...pa saj se ne gre sam zame, a nekomu tk zivljenje smrdi da kr skoci na cesto? ti kot pesec tut lahko predvidevas da se bo voznik ravno cohal po jajcah takrat in te zbil...v promeru smo vsi skupaj, pa nima veze kdo je bolj nevaren in kdo manj...ce tebi lastno zivljenje smrdi, si ga uzami nekje na nek drug nacin..
<idioterna> js kljub temu ustavim
<yang_> tukaj ti iz avta zugajo, da kako si sploh drznes cez zebro
<idioterna> slax0r: komot bi jaz tudi rekel, da so vozniki sami idioti
<idioterna> in z nogo lomil vzvratna ogledala pa take reci
<idioterna> ko si v prometu se pac prilagodis temu, da so okrog tebe vsi po vrsti popolnoma nepozorni na dogajanje
<slax0r> yang_, ja saj to je pravilno, pri nas tega ni, ker pri nas ni kontrole nad tem
<yang_> a ves zakaj tut nimam motorja, ker je preslaba vozna kultura pri nas
<idioterna> js nimam motorja ker smrdi :)
<slax0r> probaj enkrat v avst. z avtom peljat mimo prehoda ko pesec caka na prehodu, pa da te vid policaj
<slax0r> ti bo takoj pokazal liziko..
<idioterna> hm
<dz0ny_> idioterna: lol kako bi pa ti vratno ogledalo lomil?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ja z nogo brcnes ne
<idioterna> mojmu stricu je to naredu en
<idioterna> k je na roski cesti zapeljal na kolesarsko
<idioterna> k je hcerka na zadnjem sedezu bruhala
<yang_> pa v avstriji so policaji tut na avtocesti, kle pr nas ga se nisem videl, pravjo da majo zadosti mobilnih radarjev
<idioterna> un je pa pac vidu idiota k se mu je nasmetil na kolesarsko
<slax0r> lol
<idioterna> in mu zlomu spegu
<slax0r> hahaha
<slax0r> ne me jebat?
<dz0ny_> idioterna: psiho
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> a un k je spegu zlomu?
<dz0ny_> ja
<idioterna> to je zlo uizi nardit
<slax0r> potem pa dajmo se kolesarje k se vozjo poleg kolesarske po cesti mlatit, pa smo res no.1 drzava po kulturi v prometu
<idioterna> bl je problem da 99% avtomobilov zapelje na kolesarsko kr tko
<idioterna> mal parkirat
<idioterna> ampak pac sodit druge je debilno
<idioterna> prilagodis se in gres naprej
<idioterna> ne mores vedet, niti nisi poklican da bi kakorkoli ukrepal
<slax0r> mnja..
<idioterna> js se fakica ne pokazem
<yang_> ja to je bedasto
<idioterna> k se mi zdi brezveze
<idioterna> mislm ce je on hlod mu js ne bom nc pomagal s svojimi custvenimi izlivi
<yang_> idioterna a ved tist ko je miranrudan z avtom kolesarko ubil
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> z vrati jo je prebodu
<yang_> ja
<idioterna> tam mi vcasih potrobijo
<yang_> niso ga obsodli
<idioterna> k se "po sred ceste" vozim
<idioterna> ja ampak njegova hcerka je zdaj dobila kr krepko odskodnino
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> njena.
<idioterna> v civilni tozbi
<yang_> no sej prov
<idioterna> da ga niso kazensko obsodl pa pac
<idioterna> je kokrtok pricakovano
<idioterna> tam je zelo visok dokazni standard
<idioterna> pa v zapor bi sel ce bi ga
<idioterna> kokr je to lame da jo je ubil
<idioterna> sem preprican da tega ni storil namenoma
<idioterna> samo lahkomiseln je, kot je vecina ljudi
<yang_> jasno da ne
<idioterna> no, to je v kazenskem postopku pomembno
<idioterna> ce si spoznan krivega za KD je cela jeba
<idioterna> da je moral placat odskodnino je pa normalno in prav
<idioterna> mislm meni se on nic ne smili
<idioterna> bi se mi pa zdelo narobe znasat nad njim
<idioterna> ker je storil isto kot bi ogromno drugih ljudi
<yang_> ne bi se rabil arogantno voxiti po kolesarski pa bi blo ok
<idioterna> evo to je 10 metrov od tam
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/doored.jpg
<idioterna> ej, po kolesarski se ful ljudi vozi
<idioterna> in ceo policistu recejo
<idioterna> "ce je bla pa cesta zabasana"
<idioterna> should have done the hover conversion, doc!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1908-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1908-1/
<yang_> saj pravim da je vozna kultura pri nas izmed najslabsih v evropi
<idioterna> ah to ni res
<idioterna> hrvatje so velik bolj zajebani
<idioterna> sploh v nekaterih delih drzave
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> razn ce jih nimas za evropo
<idioterna> srbi so zanimiv
<idioterna> precej bolj skulirani
<yang_> ma pusti njioni do evropa dober mesec
<idioterna> ceprov majo tut kr hude pacijente
<idioterna> francozi so tut kr zajebani
<idioterna> ceprov pr njih zadnjih 20 let res delajo na tem
<idioterna> in se mocno pozna
<idioterna> italijani isto
<CrazyLemon> vsi z PU registrskimi so f...ed up
<yang_> avstrijci dalec najlepse vozijo
<CrazyLemon> če govorimo o hrvatih
<idioterna> yang_: niti ne
<idioterna> mislm od nasih sosedov mogoce res
<idioterna> v povprecju
<idioterna> ampak tudi slovenci v avstriji bistveno lepse vozijo kot pri nas
<yang_> ja to pa
<yang_> jaz se itak vozim po omejitvah v 90%
<yang_> skoda dnara za kaxni
<yang_> kazni
<idioterna> ja men se se ni zgodil da bi mel potrebo po voznji nad omejitvami
<idioterna> pa ne zarad kazni
<idioterna> ne vidm razloga zakaj bi
<idioterna> v vestfaliji recimo zlo lepo vozijo
<idioterna> pa hesse
<idioterna> bavarci so mal bl runkli
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Will UK Backers of Ubuntu Edge Need to Pay 20% VAT?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/c4ySd4eBGR8/ubuntu-edge-uk-tax-position-confusing-backers
<idioterna> slax0r: http://bou.si/rest/doored.jpg
<idioterna> ce si mogoce spregledal.
<yang_> ja sem vidu
<idioterna> na biciklu mors prcakvat ze zato k te ubijejo ce ne
<yang_> idioterna pa folk je cuden jaz vedno pogledam v vzvratno ogledalo predno grem ven, eni pa kar na slepo
<yang_> lahk pride mem drug avto alpa kolesar
<yang_> sem pa vozil par osebkov, bum ven
<yang_> nc ne pogledajo
<idioterna> ja tale pac ni pomislna
<idioterna> voznik je ustavu in ona je vrata odprla.
<idioterna> pa sej je ok, prcakujes pa obvozs
<yang_> ja
<idioterna> ce ne prcakujes pa pac odletis po cesti pol te pa povoz en
<yang_> ja
<idioterna> sm pa ze enkrat bil tko k je bil promet pa parkiranci
<idioterna> pa je en odprl vrata in nism mel km zavit
<idioterna> sm prjel za vrata in jih odprl za 180 stopinj
<idioterna> in obvisel na njih
<idioterna> mislm da se jih nikol vec ni dal zaprt
<idioterna> sam takrat se nism mel kamerce :\
<yang_> hehe srwco si mel
<yang_> men je pravla zadnic prhatelca da ena zenska ni pustila do bi jo z avtom prehitela
<yang_> merjenje moci na cesti in podobne bedarije
<yang_> pol je pa nesreca
<yang_> sej ves kako pravjo, dva bedaka se obvozita, ce pa je en bedak , drugi pa pravilno pripele je pa nesreca
<slax0r> sorry, nisem bil tukaj
<slax0r> kaj bi naj spregledal?
<slax0r> ne da se mi brat zdaj te cele biblije
<slax0r> ah ja...tole so pa itak cvetke...
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj majo eni ogledala na avtih..
<slax0r> prehitevanje...kolk mam takih, k nikamor ne peljejo, pa je neka merkla, e350 k poje mojga passsata po dolgem in sirokem, pa pelje 70 kjer lahk 100, grem prehitevat, k sm "vstric" pa po gasu...
<CrazyLemon> ponos kicks in :)
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> nekateri gledajo na to da ce prehitis nek avto, da imas ze bols avto
<slax0r> js sm tut ze mel sreco da sm lahk porscha prehitevu na avtocesti, pa se zato ni moj bols k porsh :D
<CrazyLemon> js sedaj še manj prehitevam kot sem nekoč..pa imam boljši avto kot nekoč :)
<yang_> mah tej z bolsimi avti se ne dajo zlahka
<yang_> alpa toda pride za rit na avtocesti pa blenda
<CrazyLemon> ooooooja
<yang_> to sam pr nas
<CrazyLemon> mel sem eno tako
<CrazyLemon> babo
<CrazyLemon> v bmwju
<CrazyLemon> v gužvi se ona zalepi za rit
<CrazyLemon> in blenda..nonstop
<yang_> ja
<CrazyLemon> na desni strani sami kamioni
<CrazyLemon> na levi pa avti..hitrost cca. 100km/h
<yang_> idioti
<CrazyLemon> in baba blenda kot nora..in ne odneha
<CrazyLemon> od logatca do vrhnike nonstop blendala
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je šla že na jetra..se  vržem na desno.. ona me prehiti
<CrazyLemon> se dam za njo... in ji blendam like a boss
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> to je res sam pri nas
<slax0r> v avst. sem to dozivel sam enkrat
<slax0r> pa takrat sm si zasluzu da mi poblenda
<slax0r> kr sm res vozil po levem, pa desen bil cist prazen
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..razumem js blendanje da sm js na prehitevalnem pasu in je na desni prazno
<slax0r> ma pr nas pa tak
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem pa blendanja v guzvi..zelo očitni guzvi
<slax0r> sneg gre kt zmesan
<slax0r> komi peljes 80
<slax0r> ena budala se ti nabije gor pa blenda
<slax0r> najdes eno lukno med tovornjaki da se umaknes
<slax0r> potem cez 20km pa vidis njegov avto razbit nekje na ograji
<yang_> crazy naslednic stopis mal na bremzo tolk da zasveti, da ji das vedet
<slax0r> juhej!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r :DD
<CrazyLemon> yang_ sem..ne pomaga :)
<slax0r> to se mi je res zgodil
<slax0r> sicer ni blo 20km
<slax0r> u bistrci sm sel na ac
<slax0r> tkoj se mi nekdo nabije gor
<slax0r> blenta
<yang_> ja norci
<slax0r> se umaknem
<CrazyLemon> ko je mene prehitela..je tistemu pred mano blendala..in tako do ljubljane
<slax0r> u mb pa je ze bil razsut avto
<CrazyLemon> slax0r karma is a bitch :D
<slax0r> najboljse je potem upocasnit
<slax0r> pa u stric vozit z kamionom
<yang_> crazy za tako bi se mogu do doma peljat in jo zlaat
<yang_> zlasat
<slax0r> pa k pogledas nazaj, vidis da un rab ze na notranji strani brisalce k si je tolk stelko popljuval od zivcev
<yang_> nc morm napolnit baterulij
<CrazyLemon> meh..no MTP support za S2 na ubuntuju 12.04
<idioterna> slax0r: js obicajno upocasnim ce je kdo za mano k bi rad prehiteval
<idioterna> s kolesom se pa itak spokam s ceste ce vidm da sm u napoto
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Gd8jrXNIA
<Seniorita> No car can do this, but that's just as well because no driver will. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It's just common sense to be courteous and get out of everyone's way on the road.«
<idioterna> takole.
<zdobersek> idioterna: zakaj se tule kazes kot dobra dusa?
<zdobersek> idioterna: vec kot ocitno si tale manever izvaju zato, da si si resu zivljenje.
<zdobersek> :>
<idioterna> i always do
<idioterna> cak sej mam enga samaritanskega posnetga nekje
<zdobersek> sam sicer nisem tko dobra dusa, se prej postavim na sredo ceste, da pokazem, da me ni mozno varno prehitet
<idioterna> evo
<zdobersek> ce kje na kaki glavni cesti povzrocam zastoje, se pa le umaknem
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVtB4EY9XpQ
<Seniorita> Random Acts of Kindness - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I know how difficult what she was trying to do may be.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek buuu!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what?
<CrazyLemon> če povzročaš zastoj pomeni da moraš pospešit
<kubanc_> hellow
<kubanc_> mam eno vprasanje...
<kubanc_> a lahko SSD disk z sata3 prkljucmo na sata?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zastoje povzrocajo samo avtomobili
<idioterna> kolesarji se vedno lahko zdrenjajo mimo kolesarjev.
<kubanc_> kolega je povprašal na uradni slovenski trgovini za MAC-e in mu niso odgovorili..
<lynxlynxlynx> zamenjat trgovino
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: alas, ne morem drzat 90kmh na rahlem vzponu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek buuu!
<zdobersek> ce sem iskren, tud po rahlem spustu ne
<zdobersek> razen, ce en tovornjak zahakljam
<zdobersek> ampak s tem sem spet neodgovoren, ker lahko pride do zastoja, ko me bojo s ceste kraspal.
<kubanc_> ali kdo ve koliko bi vpilalo preimenovanje slik ter njihovih tagov na pozicijo spletne strani v google brskalniku. Recimo da bi imena slik vsebovala niz znakov "naključje" ter bi vsem slikam dodal alt oznako "naključje"
<idioterna> drugac prehiteva se tko:
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9N43UFURvk#t=17m30
<Seniorita> Evening Pečar Stroll - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://app.strava.com/rides/22292895 17:30 silly cars slowing traffic down«
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu edge v enem dnevu zbral sam 3.4 mio USD.. kar pomeni no ubuntu edge :)
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> in kaj bo z 3.4mio?
<CrazyLemon> nič
<CrazyLemon> ker potrebujejo 32mio :)
<CrazyLemon> hence "no ubuntu edge" :)
<slax0r> I get that part...
<zdobersek> OTOH traja kampanja en mesec
<slax0r> kaj bo z temi k so "daroval"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Writer mi ne dovoli postaviti stran ležeče.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40489/#p40489
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nič.. če kampanja ni uspešna se ne zaračuna
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek OTOH če nisi uspešen v prvih nekaj dneh.. ne bo nič od kampanje
<CrazyLemon> zaje.. so se ker so dali tisto akcijo za 600$ samo za en dan
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OTOH ima Shuttlavreden kup denarja doma, in je lahko kampanja hitr uspesna
<CrazyLemon> če bi dali za 10dni pa 20.000 telefonov bi mogoče še kaj bilo od tega
<zdobersek> to je se vedno sam $12mio
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak Mark ne bo dal svoj denar v risky projekt
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: IMO je spaceflight isto risky project
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eh kje.. tist je pure science
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa marketing ter hype
<CrazyLemon> kar je bl risky
<zdobersek> it's, like, life-threatening
<CrazyLemon> almost :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..zaje.. so se ker so dali samo 5000 kosov po 600$
<slax0r> a ne bi blo lazje da bi se zdilal z nekim manufacturerjem da jim naredi hardware, oni se pa naj igrajo z SW?
<zdobersek> (12:33:00 PM) zdobersek: https://plus.google.com/112157387623314703001/posts/Ubyi1b9TZhs
<Seniorita> FOSS News Channel – Google + - Canonical Invests In Failure HypingLONDON, UK -…
<Seniorita> »Canonical Invests In Failure HypingLONDON, UK - Canonical, the company behind the Ubuntu operating system, has recently announced a failure in bringing…«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne..ker noben manufacturer noče riskirat in naredit par mio kosov.. proda se pa par sto tisoč :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa so Å¡li z indiegogo
<CrazyLemon> da zberejo naročila :)
<zdobersek> kaj pa on fairphone, je sel skozi?
<slax0r> jebes to, placas 600$
<slax0r> da potem lahko cakas par let na telefon
<slax0r> da k bo prsu ven, ga bojo ostali ze povozl..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek men se zdi da je.. neki sm na hitro prebral
<zdobersek> ~10 mesecev ...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dobava je 2014 maj
<slax0r> 2014 bo ze sgs5 :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r in naj bi bilo tako da dejansko bo za 800 USD hw not
<zdobersek> mogoce, ampak ta ne bo furu ubuntuja!
<CrazyLemon> torej mogoče ne bo 4gb ampak 8gb
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<zdobersek> sej res, software je free, tko da gre vse v hardware :>
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ampak sgs5 ne boš uporabljal kot desktop/tv
<slax0r> zdobersek, ga ne furam nikjer, tako da ga nebi ravno prevec pogresal :)
<zdobersek> slax0r: kaj pol delas na tem kanalu :>
<slax0r> um....
<CrazyLemon> he likes the company :)
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> ma ne, sej je kul ideja, sam preorderal pa ne bom
<slax0r> prvic ne zato ker nimam 600$
<slax0r> drugic pa zato ker nikol ne ves kaksno bo to na koncu :)
<idioterna> kaj nej bi sploh bil ubuntu edge_
<idioterna> ?
<slax0r> tulifon
<CrazyLemon> telefon
<CrazyLemon> pametni telefon!
<idioterna> aja eh pa sej tega je ze neomejeno
<slax0r> mene bolj zanima kdaj se bo zacela integracija tablic v avtomobile, mislim tko, bolj na siroko
<slax0r> to so pri renaultu neki obljubljal pri tem novem cliu
<slax0r> sam nc ni vec slisat/videt
<zdobersek> Apple zlo forsira v avtomobile
<zdobersek> slax0r: na engadgetu je bil en feature glede Appla na to temo
<slax0r> android>apple :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zato ker so videli 27" touch čudo v tesli so se ustavili in zadevo bodo premislili :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..siri je v chevroletju
<CrazyLemon> v US
<zdobersek> http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/22/apples-dash-for-the-dashboard/
<Seniorita> Editorial: Apple's Dash for the Dashboard
<Seniorita> »Cars are dangerous, all the more when drivers reach for controls positioned at arm's length. Road risk is increased by the fact that many drivers seek«
<idioterna> pol boste pa tablce gledal
<idioterna> namest na cesto
<zdobersek> sej bo avto sam vozu
<idioterna> ok to podpiram
<idioterna> a ste vidl kva so rekl automakers
<zdobersek> mimo drugih avtov in po kolesarjih
<idioterna> "ta gugl auto bi mogu bit omejen na 25mph"
<slax0r> "avtopilot" tut google ful razvija
<idioterna> "nevarn je!"
<zdobersek> idioterna: ocitno ni noben od njih kolesar
<zdobersek> :>
<idioterna> 1.2 miljona ljudi pobijete na let, morilci!
<idioterna> no, mogoce za ksn procent od tega je kriva tut ksna una cesta med perujem pa bolivijo no
<CrazyLemon> pobijete? sej imaš tudi ti izpit za avto :D
<zdobersek> != killing license
<zdobersek> grem jst zdej borbat na ceste
<zdobersek> za kolesarsko pravdo
<yang_> zanima koga starejsi android telefon da ga kupi?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny_> yang_: kateri?
<yang_> i5700
<yang_> samsung
<dz0ny_> spica
<dz0ny_> mal staro tole
<yang_> ja
<yang_> sej sem napisal starejsi
<zdobersek> hehe, jst se vozim i7500
<dz0ny_> to je se 1.5
<dz0ny_> to je zgodovina :P
<yang_> 2.1 mam jst so pa neki modi do 4.0 na samdroid
<dz0ny_> hm jaz bi to senkal kaki zlahti
<yang_> mah v moji zlahti so vsi anti tehnicni
<dz0ny_> al pa enemu ki bi samo klical pa sms
<dz0ny_> pa kaksen velik gui das
<yang_> za to ne rabis smartphona
<dz0ny_> tle lahko povecas font/ui
<zdobersek> huh, to so 4 leta stari modeli
<dz0ny_> to je prednost
<yang_> tukaj dela vse od gpsa do kamere
<yang_> jst zdej dobim s3
<yang_> pa s tem starim nimam kej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sramota...SRA MO TA
<zdobersek> :'/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj čakaš?
<dz0ny_> 128 MB RAM ?
<zdobersek> na loto
<dz0ny_> jesus to lahko samo klices pa sms
<yang_> poglej na wikipefijo za specifikavije
<zdobersek> sej ubistvu sam to delam
<yang_> dzony, vse deluje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa GPS tracking?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je tudi, sam zre baterijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato pa moraš upgrejdat
<yang_> kamera in jzt mam gor openstreetmap
<CrazyLemon> meni kljub temu da je star telefon ..za 6ur kolesarjenja porabi cca. 60%
<zdobersek> mogoce sem pa s tem telefonom NSA-resilient
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst mam tko garmina
<zdobersek> garmin edge
<zdobersek> ... hey ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja...pozabu sm da si napol profi
<CrazyLemon> sorčy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oprosceno.
<CrazyLemon> a je to tist garmin na katerega lahk naložiš ruta on pa je ne zna izrisat? :>
<CrazyLemon> ruto*
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> to je mislim da 800
<idioterna> ker edge mas_
<idioterna> ?
<idioterna> jsm vidu da so se 500 kr pocenile sam
<idioterna> sm vidu da tut niso neki ultra long life
<zdobersek> baterijsko al pac kot produkt?
<zdobersek> baterijsko za moje potrebe dost drzi
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: nc bat ker delas za google, so te itak vzel pod dropnogled :P
<zdobersek> ah, pa res.
<zdobersek> jebat ga.
<zdobersek> mogoc pa pride NSA do mene!
<idioterna> zdobersek: a zdrzi 10 ur?
<idioterna> zdobersek: a ti mas 500?
<dz0ny_> drobnogled*
<zdobersek> idioterna: 500, moral bi zdrzat
<idioterna> drugac men bi blo najbl kul da vsaj ene 20 ur zdrzi
<zdobersek> 10 ur v enem kosu sicer se nisem sprobal.
<idioterna> a ga loh ugasnes med postanki?
<idioterna> pa pol nadaljuje?
<zdobersek> lahko.
<idioterna> aja pa kako dobis iz njega tracke?
<idioterna> na usb vstekas?
<zdobersek> idioterna: mini usb
<idioterna> pa pol vids filesystem al mas un nek garmin protokol
<zdobersek> !g garmin fit file
<Seniorita> Welcome to Garmin online fit repair tool. - Kiesewetter.nl http://garmin.kiesewetter.nl/
<zdobersek> vidis filesystem, mas vse fure shranjene v .fit datotekah
<idioterna> aha no to je pa kr nice
<idioterna> k mel sm enga forerunnerja k je bil smotan kar se tega tice
<zdobersek> later.
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny_> pissing contest http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ic0X8yTdyow
<Seniorita> 120. Obletnica PGD Bloke - YouTube
<idioterna> you have to give it to them
<idioterna> they're pissing pretty well
<dz0ny_> :P ne dejansko sem mislil da bo kak spot al pa skeč
<dz0ny_> ne pa 2 minuti vode v zrak
<yang_> a ves da je v sloveniji najvecji odstotek gasilcev glede na prebivalstvo
<yang_> en gadilc mi je pravil da je poznal enga piromancka k je kej zazgal da so lahk pol gasil
<yang_> da ni blo dolgcajt
<CrazyLemon> profesionalnih gasilcev ali PGD?
<yang_> prostovolnih
<yang_> v prejsni firmi sta bla dva itjevca gasilca
<CrazyLemon> to se ne računa :)
<yang_> sta mela tiste beeperje pagerje
<andrejz> pitko pridno prevaja, pridružite se mu tudi ostali :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, neki zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCvFdWnzkcI
<Seniorita> Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Miracles of Modern Science orchestral cover) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Free MP3 download: http://on.fb.me/wearemoms More covers at our channel: http://youtube.com/miromosci«
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kul :)
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny_> yang_: mhm sem tud sam gasilc :)
<sasa84> uuu đonko the firestarter!
<sasa84> ups, fireman! :P
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kdaj mate veselico? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 končno da tudi ti kopiraš hud link :D
<CrazyLemon> fyi..sedaj je na voljo double edge za $1400
<dz0ny_> sasa84: drug let bo 90 let
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti si že kopiral pameten link? :P
<dz0ny_> $3,475,857
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 noben link ni pameten..ali je hud ali pa ne.. to je tvoj prvi hud..congrats :>
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> welcome to the hööd link club :>
 * sasa84 vesela kt radio, ker jo je CrazyLemon končn pohvalu
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sm vidu da se neki bliska okol rakeka ja
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> nek grmi dz0ny_ :\
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> grem se malo zluftat
<dz0ny_> bbl
<sasa84> jst pa na kofe :)
<andrejz> a bo kdo napisal kako novico, da se slovenski geeki stegnejo za ubuntu edge?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theonion.com/video/new-wearable-computer-also-sucks-your-dick,33017/
<Seniorita> New Wearable Computer Also Sucks Your Dick | Video | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Seniorita> »Tech Trends looks at the new Samsung Apex, a wearable computing device that streams videos into one eye, the internet into the other, and sucks your cock all at the same time.«
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> samsung rox :p
<yang_> evo ploha
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical CEO Thanks Ubuntu Edge Backers for ‘Record’ First Day  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/e6aK41uqhLY/canonical-ceo-jane-silber-ubuntu-edge-day-one
<yang_> S3 je bil poslan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Canonical je predstavil Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40490/#p40490
<andrejz> evo sem nekaj napisal
<andrejz> CrazyLemon se ti da malo pogledat, če je kakšen typo al pa če slučajno kaj pomembnega manjka, jaz moram it zdajle.
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xxt24JoLlPE
<Seniorita> First-Ever Google Glass Porn - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch porn superstar James Deen and 2011 XBIZ Female Performer of the Year Andy San Dimas as they uncover some pretty powerful hidden capabilities of Google ...«
<yang_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> best porno on youtube
<zdobersek> LIES
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa tist Kate doing the dougie?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: z nitrousom si zadovoljen?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40491/#p40491
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: samo za go sem probal
<dz0ny_> pa se je ustavil pri tem da ni znal autocomplete za libe
<dz0ny_> tud če so mel doc
<zdobersek> autocomplete, fancy.
<R33D3M33R> sp: pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> sp: mene zanima kako bi prevedel "high pass filter", torej možnosti sta "visokofrekvenčni filter" ali "filter visokega prehoda"
<R33D3M33R> filter se pa seveda nanaša na frekvence
<dz0ny_> pač pa?
<dz0ny_> ne nanaša al nanaša?
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: ?
<R33D3M33R> ?
<dz0ny_> filter se pa seveda nanaša na frekvence-...
<dz0ny_> kje imaš to
<R33D3M33R> sp: to je v prevodu enega kodeka, lame
<dz0ny_> visokoprepustni filter
<dz0ny_> to pomeni da poreže frekvence nad 13k
<dz0ny_> eh prepusti
<dz0ny_> ne poreže
<R33D3M33R> hm, to se sliši kar ok
<dz0ny_> filter visokega prehoda bi pomenil da imaš neko koleno med dvema filtroma
<dz0ny_> exp ali lin ali log
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: če bo še kaj takega http://www.ro.feri.uni-mb.si/predmeti/ind_el_1/pred/Filtri.pdf
<R33D3M33R> sp: u zanimivo, hvala!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj te daje?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ trenutno me daje neki v želodcu
<dz0ny_> care to share?
<R33D3M33R> daje ga želja po Ubuntu Edge :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R not really :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40492/#p40492
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40493/#p40493
<CrazyLemon> nimam nobene posebne želje po boljšem telefonu
<CrazyLemon> bi pa blo fajn če bi s2 hitreje fixiral satelite ter še če bi bila glonass podpora bi bilo super
<CrazyLemon> drugo je pa odlično
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pisat mu mora dusan dusan
<CrazyLemon> no.. zadnje steklo pri kameri bi lahk zamenjal
<R33D3M33R> a ima kdo idejo zakaj mi mreža poklekne, ko dam kopirati kak velik fajl na htpc?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ prav imaš.. čist sm pozabu na njegov izpis :)
<R33D3M33R> hkrati pa to ubije tudi odzivnost sistema
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pa pomoje mu manjka Å¡e par stvari
<R33D3M33R> povezujem se pa preko nfs
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: ruter, iotop, probi takrat prenašat še z kakega drugega računalnika..
<dz0ny_> maš polno for
<dz0ny_> iotop je app
<dz0ny_> ki ti prikaže dejavnost diska
<dz0ny_> meni se je to nekaj časa dogajalo
<dz0ny_> če sem imel swap vključen
<R33D3M33R> a to na mojem pc-ju zaženem?
<dz0ny_> pa sem kopiral z istega diska kjer je bil swap
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> poženeš iotop
<dz0ny_> daš kopirat
<dz0ny_> na drugem recimo odpri en livestream
<dz0ny_> pa poglej ce bo kaj stekalo
<dz0ny_> ali pa prenašaj datoteko pa glej če pade prenos
<dz0ny_> tko testiraš al je ruter, hw, kabli ali disk
<dz0ny_> kernel driver
<R33D3M33R> aha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ves, kdo ima zeljo po boljsem mobitelu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda..
<dz0ny_> hm kaj je bil ze un tip avto al smet al neki cudnega
<pitko> veler
<pitko> večer*
<R33D3M33R>  5190 be/4 andrej    493.21 K/s  616.52 K/s  0.00 % 96.11 % kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-andrej~socket local:/tmp/ksocket-andrej/krusaderkq3790.slave-socket
<R33D3M33R> evo, zdaj ni zaštekalo vse
<R33D3M33R> je pa porazen prenos
<R33D3M33R> začne se pa z absurdno hitrostjo
<R33D3M33R> več mega ...
<R33D3M33R> evo, je že padlo na 160 kB/s
<CrazyLemon> * R33D3M33R has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<CrazyLemon> :P
<R33D3M33R> evo, spet je 14 MB/s
<R33D3M33R> pa nula
<R33D3M33R> ta nfs mi žre živce
<R33D3M33R> če gre htpc v mirovanje, jaz pa imam priklopljen disk ... to je šele veselica :(
<R33D3M33R> hitrost pa eksponentno pada od začetne visoke pa do 640 kb/s
<pitko> kva sm neki bral da bo zdej v kratkem nexsus 2 najavlena al sm spet nasedu novicam?
<zdobersek> nexus 2?
<zdobersek> a to bo pa smartwatch? >
<zdobersek> :>
<pitko> da
<pitko> ne
<pitko> mislm nexus 7 2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to bo pol nexus 4
<pitko> se opravičujem :D
<CrazyLemon> ja bo jutri predstavljena nova 7" tablica ja
<R33D3M33R> ti novi podnapisi.net so pa res zbluženi
<pitko> aha
<pitko> kaka posebn event?
<pitko> kak*
<zdobersek> nexus 7*2?
<R33D3M33R> nikakor se ne morem onega sranja čez cel zaslon znebiti ...
<zdobersek> to bosta dva nexusa skupi zleplena? :>
<pitko> :)
<pitko> http://www.opensubtitles.org/sl ?
<Seniorita> Podnapisi - naložite Divx podnapise z največje prosto dostopne zbirke podnapisov.
<Seniorita> »Podnapisi brezplačno nalaganje za Divx filme, iskanje med mnogimi jeziki na večjezični strani. Tisoče prevedenih podnapisov za Xvid filme in TV serije.«
<pitko> better? :D
<R33D3M33R> če bodo uporabni podnapisi gor, morda res
<pitko> rabeš slovenske*
<pitko> ?
<R33D3M33R> seveda
<R33D3M33R> non speako inglese senjor :)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ah
<pitko> pol teško vrjamem če bodo
<pitko> mybe
<zdobersek> BS player se obstaja?
<R33D3M33R> čemu bi uporabljal to? že zdavnaj je postal adware bloat
<pitko> ma vlc tut da najde sam podnapise
<pitko> SMPlayer
<pitko> uporabljam
<pitko> ql
<CrazyLemon> umplayer ma že builtin opensubtitles
<R33D3M33R> ja samo kako ve katerega uporabiti?
<pitko> on naj bi najdu podnapis na ime
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R hm?
<pitko> iz iskušen povem da se malkrat zgodi da je narobem podanpis
<CrazyLemon> sej ne ve.. najde vse podnapise ki vsebujejo ime predvajanega filma
<CrazyLemon> in ti nato izbereš katerega želiš zdownloadat
<pitko> pol mam pa srečo
<pitko> :)
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak eni imajo nešteto verzij
<R33D3M33R> ne govorim o različnih fps
<R33D3M33R> govorim o različnih verzijah pri istem fps
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne? vsaka verzija ima svoje ime
<CrazyLemon> in po tem imenu se išče
<pitko> ja
<pitko> to vem :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi..jutrišnji googleov event se začne ob 18.00 lokal time
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: torej uploader podnapisa uporabi točno ime verzije?
<pitko> to morm gledat
<pitko> sm ime eventa še hočem :)
<pitko> ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R normalen uploader ja
<CrazyLemon> pitko google press event :)
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R samo zate sem zdownloadal en torrent ( ker drugače tega ne počnem)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-07-23%2022%3A13%3A21.png
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda
<zdobersek> fyi to je ob treh zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi..18.00 ob lokalnem času je 18.00 ob lokalnem času
<R33D3M33R> no, saj, to ima tudi XBMC
<CrazyLemon> event se začne 9.00 PST
<zdobersek> NSA, meet the copyright-infringing CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: meet justice.
<idioterna> spet se mi je ratal zgubit po poti domov
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/69286308
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Črnivec-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<R33D3M33R> govorim o tem, da moraš preizkusiti podnapise, ker je nemogoče vedeti kateri je ok
<R33D3M33R> lahko je zanič verzija pa popravljena
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R like i said..če je uploader normalen da čist enako ime kot "uradno" ime fajla katerega je prevajal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FYFI, 'lokalni cas' se nanasa na lokacijo, kjer se bo dogodek odvijal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi..lokalni čas se nanaša na mojo trenutno lokacijo
<zdobersek> ergo, 'The event will start at 9:00 AM local time (that is in the PST timezone)
<CrazyLemon> LOKAlni LOKAcija
<zdobersek> '
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak lahko je en uploader, ki piše kao govori, pa drugi, ki obvlada
<CrazyLemon> ja..pri njih je local time 9.00..pri meni pa 18.00
<R33D3M33R> ti moraš lepo oba pogledati in izbrat med njima ane?
<R33D3M33R> potem je isti šmorn kot pa če dljaš podnapis iz spletne strani
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kompliciraš..a ne bi bilo lepše da raje rosetto stone kupiš pa je problem rešen?
<CrazyLemon> :P
<R33D3M33R> jaz bi raje imel babelfish
<zdobersek> ffs CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> !g local time definition
<Seniorita> local time - definition of local time by the Free Online Dictionary ... http://www.thefreedictionary.com/local+time
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..i'm right
<R33D3M33R> aha: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256291
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a lahko eno tretjo osebo dobiva za tole?
<CrazyLemon> Local time is the official time in a particular region or country. NOUNIt was around 10.15 pm local time, 3.15 am at home.
<CrazyLemon> torej...18.00 local time.. 9am event time
<CrazyLemon> torej... i'm right
<CrazyLemon> local time is local
<zdobersek> ja, California-local
<CrazyLemon> js nism v californii
<CrazyLemon> torej local ne more bit california
<CrazyLemon> lahk je sam slovenija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem, ampak je bil tisti, ki je pisu obvestilo
<CrazyLemon> ter utc+2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm pisal kdaj je event.. torej 18.00 local time je 18.00 v UTC+2 timezoneu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> pa zakaj mi mora bit ravno danes mar, da tule trollas neresnice?
<CrazyLemon> a lahk kdo tretji pove kaj je zanj LOCAL TIME
<CrazyLemon> breza Seniorita ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najprej dorecva kontekst
<breza> Buenos notches seniorita.
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> fyi..jutrišnji googleov event se začne ob 18.00 lokal time
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'The event will be held at 9:00AM local time'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ je tko priblizno zgledala novica?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who cares kako je zgledala novica? :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm napisal da bo ob 18.00 local time event
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa napisal da je to fyi treh zjutraj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ok, jst pa pravim da bo ob 9:00AM local time
<CrazyLemon> kar fyi..ni res..ker je event v SF torej 9 zjutraj
<zdobersek> JA
<zdobersek> AMPAK
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič ampak..dejstvo da je v SF je pomembno
<zdobersek> jst sem z '18:00 local time' dojel (in mislim, da pravilno), da se event v USofA zacne ob 18:00 po casu V KALIFORNIJI
<zdobersek> PA ZAKAJ SE MORAM GLEDE TEGA PREPIRAT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj bi to dojel..če nisem napisal kje se event odvija
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> če bi napisal
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> NE TROLLAJ
<CrazyLemon>  <CrazyLemon> fyi..jutrišnji googleov event se začne ob 18.00 lokal SF time
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfNISfcJuYo - related
<Seniorita> Ricky & Steve Timezone Argument - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Andy Milman and agent Darren Lamb have an argument over a Robert de Niro meeting, really funny.«
<zdobersek> KAJ PIZDA
<CrazyLemon> ne preklinjaj no
<CrazyLemon> da ne bom milo vzel v roke
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> hm
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce bi jaz bil v Kaliforniji, in bi sel na ta event, kolko bi mi kazala rocna ura ob zacetku eventa, CE BI BILA NASTAVLJENA NA PST TIMEZONE?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 9.00
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila ura usklajena
<zdobersek> ok, I'll bite - usklajena s cim?
<CrazyLemon>  z atomsko uro..s čim le
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: reče se po našem času, američani bi rekli east coast or west coast local time
<dz0ny_> če je event v sf pol se local time smatra tam razen če rečeš kaj drugega
<dz0ny_> je pa logično da event ne bo ob 18.00 v sf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej nisam napisal kje je event..napisal sem samo
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> fyi..jutrišnji googleov event se začne ob 18.00 lokal time
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vredu, dejva nehat
<pitko> sm da neboste tople vode pogruntal :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: IMO imava oba prav, sam dataset je bil nedodelan
<zdobersek> http://everytimezone.com/
<Seniorita> Time Zones
<zdobersek> tale stran recimo vzame userjev time zone kot local time
<zdobersek> tko da
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl local
<Seniorita> lokalna
<CrazyLemon> there you go
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oprosti, imel si prav.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej že v redu.. in nisem trollal..razn pri atomski uri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Darko> živjo
<pitko> cc
<pitko> kva si ti zdej pršu :D
<pitko> največje žverce  klepetalnice znova :D skupaj hah :D
<CrazyLemon> sam da ne bo začel z "<3<3<3******************" pisat pa bo vse kul
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> nabral sem že 414 karme huh sm priden !
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pravjo da dobra roba se sama hvali ne :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem prevajal vsaj nekaj mesecev..pa še vedno imam več karme.. tko da ... :)
<pitko> oh
<pitko> da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> kr preveri.. pa me boš pol lahk pohvalu..ker dobro robo hvalijo drugi..slaba se pa sama :P
<Darko_> zakaj smo prešaltal
<zdobersek> ok fantje, dost zajebancije
<Darko_> na irc?
<pitko> cc
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> prek 20 komarjev mam v sobi
<pitko> hu VOJNA !
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zaradi googla
<pitko> google jih je nagnal sm
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek slišal kdaj za komarnik? :)
<pitko> CrazyLemon ne najdm te!
<pitko> cc
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pU2kbghz85I :p
<Seniorita> DIY MOSQUITO TRAP pesticide FREE mosquito control Solar Powered Fan West Nile Virus - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This mosquito trap can kill thousands of mosquitos over a few day period. http://greenpowerscience.com/ Using a Maxx Air Flow fan 24", the Orange one from Th...«
<pitko> ;D
<CrazyLemon>  dz0ny_ ne :D
<pitko> na tlefon dej uno nadležno musko k kao odganja komarje
<Darko_> tisto prej tebe odžene kot komarja
<Darko_> :D
<pitko> CrazyLemon še zdej nevem kok maš karme
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitko ti kr prevajaj..ti bom že povedal ko me boš prehitel :)
<Darko_> 0 :P
<pitko> -10 :D
<pitko> HA!
<pitko> razmišlam kako bi lahko prevajanje mal pohitril
<pitko> :)
<pitko> nek bot al neki k bi mi to sam prevajal pol bi pa pregledvov pa popravlu hm ,,
<pitko> ;D
<zdobersek> lazy much? :>
<CrazyLemon> !g rejuvenique
<Seniorita> Rejuvenique Electric Facial Mask - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXcYVh-W14E
<CrazyLemon> holy crap
<zdobersek> ANONs
<zdobersek> latest count: 24 komarjev + 1 suha juzina
<CrazyLemon> latest count: komar
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si lahk srečen ker niso tigrasti
<zdobersek> hm, tiste, k so ostal razmazani na steni, bi kr tam pustil, kot opozorilo
<CrazyLemon> dej jih na zobotrebec!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical je predstavil Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40494/#p40494
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40495/#p40495
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Canonical je predstavil Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40496/#p40496
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bi jih, ce bi jih lahko gor natikal, kokr so ljudi natikal Turki
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where there's a will there's a way! :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mi mamo tud tigraste :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa čisto nič niso sexy ane!
<sasa84> noup :\
<zdobersek> a namest bzzzz delajo raaawrrr! ? :>
<CrazyLemon> naah..delajo njaminjaminjami
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVDFy8Y_3bw
<Seniorita> Teach me tiger - Marilyn Monroe - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The divine voice and immortal beauty !«
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QT5eGHCJdE
<Seniorita> Daughter - Youth - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Taken from Daughter's debut album 'If You Leave', out now: http://smarturl.it/daughteritunes Daughter are Elena Tonra, Igor Haefeli & Remi Aguilella http://w...«
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> ln tud od mene...šibam pančat ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, jutr kofi ;)
<sasa84> nočka :))
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> http://www.f-i.com/fi/airlines/
<Seniorita> The Future of Airline Websites
<Seniorita> »Is This The Future of The Airline Website?«
<msev> desci kva mislte a je dobra cena 50 eur za Acer Aspire One z 1.6ghz atom procesorjem 9" zaslonom, 60gb SSD-jem 2GB Rama, ampak mu ne dela mrežna (ni panike -ebay 5$) in baterijo ma zanč (ebay 18eur)
<msev> hello
<lynxlynxlynx> noben ni nc reku
<msev> emm
<msev> kr črno beu wallpaper mam
<msev> neki sm se zajbavou z enmu theme managerja
<msev> in mam zj kr črnobeu wallpaper (pa kao slika je barvna) - prej je bla
<zdobersek> my SIM can run Java?!
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/crypto-flaw-makes-millions-of-smartphones-susceptible-to-hijacking/
<Seniorita> Crypto flaw makes millions of smartphones susceptible to hijacking | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »New attack targets weakness in at least 500 million smartphone SIM cards.«
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Canonical je predstavil Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40497/#p40497
<zdobersek> SUP PEEPS
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> oops? :>
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40498/#p40498
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical je predstavil Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40499/#p40499
<dz0ny_> zdobersek mhm
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> .shrani CrazyLemon IT'S K8! http://i.imgur.com/rXphKOI.jpg
<dz0ny_> .sporoči crazylemon <zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/rXphKOI.jpg
<zdobersek> aha.
<idioterna> kdo je pa ta tip
<dz0ny_> .pomoč
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fku_MmNvZa8
<Seniorita> Q&A with Nadim on CryptoCat [SIGINT13] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »lecture: Q&A with Nadim on CryptoCat Speaker: (diverse) EventID: 5089 Event: SIGINT 2013 by the Chaos Computer Club [CCC] Cologne Location: KOMED; Im Mediapa...«
<dz0ny_> Lurker69: cryptocat je zelo spabo napisan http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/bad-kitty-rooky-mistake-in-cryptocat-chat-app-makes-cracking-a-snap/
<Seniorita> Bad kitty! “Rookie mistake” in Cryptocat chat app makes cracking a snap | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Programming flaw makes it trivial to bypass crypto used by activists and journalists.«
<dz0ny_> slabo*
<Lurker69> vem
<Lurker69> zato sem tale link prlimu
<Lurker69> http://tobtu.com/decryptocat.php
<Seniorita> DecryptoCat - TobTu
<Lurker69> https://blog.crypto.cat/2013/07/new-critical-vulnerability-in-cryptocat-details/
<Lurker69> kljub vsem težavam je verjetno najbolj noob friendyl encrypted chat program
<dz0ny_> najboj varen bi bil whispernet (dht like + tor)
<dz0ny_> samo to sam v knjigi obstaja :P
<dz0ny_> .sc The Naked And Famous - Hearts Like Ours
<breza> The Naked And Famous - Hearts Like Ours(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/tnafofficial/hearts-like-ours ♥1,339 ▶61,225
<Lurker69> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-the-Record_Messaging tole se velik uporablja
<Seniorita> Off-the-Record Messaging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Canonical je predstavil Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40500/#p40500
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> jaz upam da kmalu dobijemo delujoč p2p chat protokol
<Lurker69> mah sej i2p ali tor v navezi z domačim irc serverjem je kar bulletproof
<Lurker69> če pa si resen terorist pa itak ponucač kar chat prodram v neki random online igri
<Lurker69> baje
<Lurker69> http://www.reddit.com/r/darknetplan/comments/184z0j/nameless_irc_network/   tole tud ni slabo
<Seniorita> Nameless IRC Network : darknetplan
<Seniorita> »over the past while i've been writing my own ircd software from scratch in python. it is an experimental ircd that is designed with anonymity in min...«
<idioterna> dz0ny_: sej ga ze mas
<idioterna> bitmsg.
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitmessage
<Seniorita> Bitmessage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny_> mhm polno jih imaš sam noben ni razširjen pri uporabnikih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam zate
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb mud
<Seniorita> Mud (2012) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1935179/
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a od bota si dobil message
<idioterna> 09:43< dz0ny_> .sporoči crazylemon <zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/rXphKOI.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40501/#p40501
 * sasa84 skuha kavico za zdobersek 
<dz0ny_> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26.5°C @24.07.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 28.79°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:48, Sončni zahod: 20:41:10
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 26.7°C @24.07.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 29.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:59, Sončni zahod: 20:39:39
<dz0ny_> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.9°C @24.07.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 29.23°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:15, Sončni zahod: 20:40:55
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40502/#p40502
<Lurker69> http://youtu.be/9wccHkrOg0k?t=33m7s
<Seniorita> Cryptocat: The Social and Technical Challenges of Making Crypto Accessible to Everyone - YouTube
<Seniorita> »lecture: Cryptocat: The Social and Technical Challenges of Making Crypto Accessible to Everyone Cryptocat's (https://crypto.cat) mission to make open source ...«
<zdobersek> tole sem vcerej lepu, ko ste ze vsi spal
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/crypto-flaw-makes-millions-of-smartphones-susceptible-to-hijacking/
<Seniorita> Crypto flaw makes millions of smartphones susceptible to hijacking | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »New attack targets weakness in at least 500 million smartphone SIM cards.«
<zdobersek> Java programe lahk furas na SIM kartici :>
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<dz0ny_> .vreme rakek
<zdobersek> sasa84: heeeyaaa
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28.9°C @24.07.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 29.55°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:23, Sončni zahod: 20:41:06
<zdobersek> sasa84: kuham, mimogrede.
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 28.3°C @24.07.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 28.26°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:32:09, Sončni zahod: 20:38:44
<sasa84> ooo priden zdobersek, jst tud :)
<dz0ny_> kuhate ste nori, to maš savno pol
<dz0ny_> Ubuntu Edge pledge pricing lowered, devices now start from $625.
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza1> Something need doing?
<breza> What ails you?
<zdobersek> huh, kr ustalil so se pod $4mio
<dz0ny_> mhm z 625 bi moral Å¡tartat
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Hands On Video  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bCkynN8Yhig/ubuntu-edge-hands-on-video
<Lurker69> http://www.zdnet.com/des-encryption-leaves-sim-cards-vulnerable-to-exploitation-7000018352/  yep tole z SIM karticami je kr zanimivo
<Seniorita> DES encryption leaves SIM cards vulnerable to exploitation | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »A German security researcher has cracked the outdated security used by older SIM cards.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pa 675 pa 725 pa 830
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu testirajo kakšna naj bo cena :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Canonical je predstavil Ubuntu Edge  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40503/#p40503
<sasa84> aaljosa, wiiii
<sasa84> ej dz0ny_ the đonko... mate toplo? :D
<aaljosa> oo sasa84 kva je zdele :)
<sasa84> jeeeej, južna bo zdej :P
<sasa84> pa ti? a si kej priden? ;)
<aaljosa> a kr kosilo al kaj
<aaljosa> pff
<aaljosa> eni si pa privoscite :p
<dz0ny_> sasa84: cist normalno
<aaljosa> ma sem sem
<aaljosa> kako da ne
<aaljosa> delam delam delam
<sasa84> priden aaljosa ;)
<aaljosa> eee ja
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Prices Lowered, Devices Available from $625  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BN2UWYNfLLo/ubuntu-edge-prices-lowered-devices-available-from-625
<pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<sasa84> dan pitko
<sasa84> jutro andrejz
<pitko> jutro?
<sasa84> pitko, andrejz je Å¡ele zdej vstakl
<sasa84> vstal*
<pitko> aja? nočna
<pitko> priden?
<idioterna> eh nocna
<idioterna> ugt
<idioterna> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Seniorita> ugt
<lynxlynxlynx> .geoip 188.254.202.226
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: http://viewdns.info/whois/?domain=188.254.202.226
<Seniorita> Domain / IP Whois - ViewDNS.info
<lynxlynxlynx> too slow
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> source je na githubu lahko dodaš
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> mam na drugih kanalih bolj sposobne robote
<dz0ny_> sam geoip, resno? a hackarja iščeš?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, en ne zna prov dobr anglešk, pa sem gledal, če bi se znal kako drugače sporazumet
<sasa84> ah ja...
<pitko> kva pa je ?
<pitko> combat game je to bojna igra ? al kako prevest :D?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40504/#p40504
<lynxlynxlynx> bojna igra je ok
<sasa84> uu, pitko prevaja... se vid d nima punce in ma cajt :P
<zdobersek> nooo!
<zdobersek> sasa84: mogoce fant pije kavo? bi ga naspidirala?
<sasa84> zdobersek, pitko ne pije kave, sam pivo
<sasa84> jutro andrejz
<zdobersek> sasa84: more coffee for us!
<andrejz> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, andrejz
<sasa84> zdobersek, absolutli!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Clears $4 Million Mark  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rOOT9dYY7-0/ubuntu-edges-clears-4-million-mark
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40505/#p40505
<pitko> haha
<pitko> pijem kavo in pivo
<pitko> :)
<pitko> andrejz kako ti kej služi nexus7?
<andrejz> pitko: kul
<andrejz> sem zadovoljen
<pitko> tut kar se tiče kakih pisarniških pripomočkov
<pitko> mislm kak office
<pitko> močno razmišlam da ga bom ubavu al pa dvojko
<sasa84> pitko, ti piješ več piva kt kave :P
<pitko> raji vn
<pitko> vinu*
<sasa84> a nis ti neka mešanca štajerca in dolenjca?
<sasa84> đizs, to more bit alko-kombinacija :)
<pitko> sm
<pitko> da
<pitko> prfukjena pravjo
<pitko> :)
<andrejz> ne poganjam offica gor, če rabim kaj več tipkat grem na prenosnik. Tablico mam bolj za na hitro kakšen mail odgovorit pa za branje pdf-jev, pa seveda za neumnosti
<andrejz> :)
<pitko> :D
<andrejz> pa pol za navigacijo za v avto občasno prav pride. na mobitelu nč ne vidš pa baterija je takoj prazna
<andrejz> je pa kar dost v uporabi. zadnjič sem izračunal da v povprečju 3,5 ure dnevno
<pitko> jaz sm ga mislu tut uporabljat za kako tipkanje bol
<pitko> misleš da za to se nebi dalo?
<andrejz> saj se da tipkat
<andrejz> samo hitreje je na prenosniku
<andrejz> saj pravim
<andrejz> če prenosnika ni zraven al pa če je kakšen kratek mail, potem že na tablici odpišem
<pitko> aha
<andrejz> če pa je treba 2 strani teksta natipkat bom pa na prenosnik
<pitko> ja bom Å¡e tipkovnico si priskrbu
<pitko> :)
<andrejz> al pa prevode pregledat
<pitko> zdej k prhajam v ta rosna študenska leta razmišlam da bi si neko tablco kupu
<pitko> :)
<pitko> za kake skripte brat pa mogče kake zapiske napisat
<dz0ny_> haha lol ^^optimist
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> dobr si reku ja :D
<CrazyLemon> kar želi napisat je..zdaj ko bo v študentu kjer ni veliko zasebnosti bo potreboval nekaj lahkega za nest na wc ter gledanje porničev
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: se vid da nis bil v Å¡tudentu
<pitko> hahah ?! :D
<pitko> nebom v Å¡tudentu
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> xyz dom === ni zasebnosti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ bil..večkrat :)
<pitko> pol sm še zmeri najmlajši član te prečudeovite skupnosti? :D
<dz0ny_> lepo da priznaš da si stene barval na wc-ju
<pitko> haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ not really :)
<dz0ny_> well men to ni nikol padlo na pamet, je pa bil folk k je nag skaku po wcjih pa hodniku
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ si mel tablico?
<dz0ny_> nope prenosnik
<andrejz> pitko, ne si delat utvar, da boš ne vem koliko produktiven na tablici. za delo so prenosniki. tablica je za na hitro (mail prevert, nekaj na netu pogledat ...). Ne vem no, meni je veliko lažje in hitreje tipkati s prenosnikom pa še virtual desktope mam, ki jih na tablici ni
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<andrejz> prednost je, da tablica ženo zamoti, pa mam jaz mir za prenosnikom :)
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mu ne pustite veselje iluzije ter izgovor za nakup tablice? :)
<pitko> haha
<CrazyLemon> pitko ja..potreboval boš tablico za zapiske na predavanjih
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zato ker nočemo da bo pri 30 še študent na vš
<pitko> pač ne iz vidika kakega brezveznega printanja skript pa tega
<CrazyLemon> in seveda potreboval boš še BT tipkovnico
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<pitko> cc :D
<andrejz> BT tipkovnica je brezveze, moraš met kakšno retro tipkovnico ala IR tipkovnica
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pa Å¡e leseno
<CrazyLemon> IRja ni na trenutnem nexusu
<zdobersek> ni smisla tablico koristit namest laptopa
<pitko> ma ne sm kr vesel da sm na vš sprejt
<pitko> mal sm gledal predmetnik :D
<pitko> obeh
<pitko> ...
<pitko> -.- geeks
<pitko> :)
<andrejz> ena prednost tablice je, da jo maš na mizi in za tabo ne vidijo da po netu srfaš :)
<pitko> kdu se pa sikera na faksu kva delaš ali pač?
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> samo moraš pa dol gledat kar je nenaravno
<zdobersek> starsi mogoce
<dz0ny_> pa ne moreš fejk poslušat predavanja
<pitko> k je kdo na UNI friju?
<andrejz> pitko, IMO če slediš predavanjem boš isto dobre zapiske mel na papirju al pa na tablici
<pitko> negre se za dobre zapiske
<andrejz> jeba je, ker je na tablico težko narisat nekaj ne ASCII > torej kakšne skice, sheme, puščice, itd.
<andrejz> za kaj pa?
<andrejz> da boš office poganjal?
<pitko> gre se za se znebim papreja
<pitko> da stopimo s časom :D
<dz0ny_> pitko: tega se ne boš
<andrejz> definitivno ne boš
<pitko> pa brezveznega printanja en kubik paperja
<dz0ny_> vstopaš v največjo birokracijo kar jo premore sistem
<andrejz> pač ne printaš pa je
<pitko> bereš pa kje?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sej nevem mogoče
<andrejz> jaz sem si naredil na faksu kratke smiselne zapiske in sem imel polovico krajše zapiske od vseh ostalih
<CrazyLemon> torej ekologija je motiv za nakup tablice! odlično! :D
<pitko> haah
<pitko> :D
<andrejz> pitko: le glej, da bo iz BIO Pridelane plastike :P
<andrejz> pa da 2 drevesi posadiš, da bosta CO2 požrli
<pitko> sej vam dam prov ne :)
<pitko> sam jaz dost knjig preberem na kompu
<pitko> pa me to živcera ful
<andrejz> jaz tud vse berem v elektronski obliki, samo brat al pa zapiske delat ni isto
<andrejz> pač ideja je, da si še sam kaj napišeš
<andrejz> saj za knjige brat je tablica OK
<pitko> ja sej
<pitko> to mislm
<andrejz> samo če si pa izpiske delaš je pa jeba
<andrejz> ker moraš spet skoz preklapljat programe
<pitko> pač itq vem da nebom mogu vse na tablco dat
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej zravn boš mogu še NOTE 8" kupit.. za zapiske pisat
<CrazyLemon> ker ma stylus zravn
<pitko> not
<andrejz> ja
<pitko> nexus ali ipad
<pitko> pa kupm kuli od bambuja
<andrejz> pa NOTE 10"" za filme
<pitko> :D
<pitko> tist note dela tako -.-
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne nexus ne ipad nimata s notes appa
<andrejz> imajo pa elektronski zapiski veliko prednost (če si zmeden) - Ctrl + F
<pitko> ma pa ipad office gor
<pitko> in
<pitko> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bamboo-paper-notebook/id443131313?mt=8
<Seniorita> Bamboo Paper - Notebook for iPad on the iTunes App Store
<pitko> tole
<Seniorita> »Read reviews, get customer ratings, see screenshots, and learn more about Bamboo Paper - Notebook on the App Store. Download Bamboo Paper - Notebook and enjoy it on your iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch.«
<pitko> sej je za android tut
<pitko> fajn zadevca stesteru
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/invalidi
<Seniorita> Akcija: Na Obali nič več mentalnih invalidov! (FOTOGALERIJA)
<Seniorita> »Na Regionalu nadaljujemo z akcijo«
<CrazyLemon> mentalni invalidi :D
<pitko> wtf ? :D
<pitko> andrej čaka te 13 nizov :)
<andrejz> kul, pitko
<andrejz> pitko saj ti kar nabavi, je kul napravca, samo ne pričakovat, da boš ne vem koliko produktiven gor, to je vse
<pitko> ja vrjamem tut to :D
<pitko> če spišem še kako novico bo dobr al ne ? :)
<andrejz> bo :)
<andrejz> pitko: izbolJÅ¡ana
<andrejz> J ti je manjkal - komaj sprejet na faks pa že čist po lublansk prevaja ;)
<pitko> hah
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pol nekje sem ga pa dal :)
<pitko> lep članek
<pitko> http://techtravelandtalks.blogspot.in/2013/07/moral-reason-to-try-open-source.html
<Seniorita> Tech, Travel and Talks: Moral reason to try open-source
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Aragot: Asus X101CH - težava z gonilnikom za grafično kartico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40506/#p40506
<pitko> andrejz kej razmišlaš kaj bomo drugu začel prevajat k bo tole zmanjkalo? :)
<andrejz> saj je Å¡e en link zraven v temi
<andrejz> tistega je "malo" več
<pitko> aaaa :D
<andrejz> no pa saj
<andrejz> počas naprej pa bomo :)
<andrejz> vidim, da maš že skoraj 500 karme, pitko
<andrejz> no, CrazyLemon, vem, da si ž
<andrejz> želiš pitkotu pomagat prevajat
<andrejz> ;)
<andrejz> brodul si tu?
<zdobersek> kr pocasi, limun bo ze sel na delo, ko bo njegova karma ogrozena
<dz0ny_> andrejz: tole ti bo mogoče zanimivo http://www.essentialmath.com/tutorial.htm
<Seniorita> Essential Math for Games Programmers
<andrejz> hvala, dz0ny_, bom pregledal. sicer sem našel eno zanimivo zbirko projektov na githubu pa lepo počasi pisarim na  - https://github.com/andrejz/Projects
<Seniorita> andrejz/Projects · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Projects - Trying to complete over 100 projects in various categories in Python. Fork to learn any new language.«
<zdobersek> http://consultingadultblog.blogspot.co.uk/2010/01/life-in-boys-dorm-my-career-at-sun.html
<Seniorita> Consulting Adult: Life in the Boy's Dorm: My Career at Sun Microsystems
<pitko> evo me
<pitko> ja
<pitko> nekam hitr gre tale karma
<pitko> zdobersek zanimivo tole
<zdobersek> pitko: HR pac
<pitko> HR? :D
<zdobersek> human resources
<pitko> aa
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> Gospa je delala v HR, zato je tud morala vse te situacije resevat
<zdobersek> ma ji ni slo slabo, no
<zdobersek> je pa mal ... ekstremno vse skup
<zdobersek> Muricans.
<CrazyLemon> T-00:42:00
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pitko: cez 40min se vama zacne zajtrk
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> mhm :>
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne za dolgo
<CrazyLemon> ker pol grem na kolo :(
<pitko> kaš kak link?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> neda se mi iskat
<pitko> live strema :)
<zdobersek> pitko: CrazyLemon ponavadi ne streama svojih vozenj
<zdobersek> z razlogom, IMO ne bi blo kej zanimivega
<pitko> :)
<pitko> wow
<pitko> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mclear/nfc-ring
<pitko> :D
<Seniorita> NFC Ring by John McLear — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »The NFC Ring can be used to unlock doors, mobile phones and to transfer information and link people.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res ne bi bilo nič zanimivega :)
<CrazyLemon> pač nisem napol profi kot ti.. kaj naj .7
<CrazyLemon> :/*
<zdobersek> HTFU
<zdobersek> TRAIN
<zdobersek> SUFFER
<zdobersek> TRAIN
<zdobersek> TRAIN
<zdobersek> SUFFER
<zdobersek> CLIMB
<zdobersek> SPRINT
<zdobersek> SUFFER
<zdobersek> ENDURE
<zdobersek> AND ONLY THEN WILL YOU PROSPER
<CrazyLemon> pitko https://www.youtube.com/user/Google
<Seniorita> Google - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Google's official YouTube channel.«
<pitko> hvala!
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a to je googlova konferenca, kjer bodo predstavili android 4.3 itd. ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne
<CrazyLemon> to je googleov press event kjer bodo predstavili 4.3 itd.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> spet trollas
<Sky[x]> tnx za link
<CrazyLemon> ti IMHO ne znaš kaj pomeni trollanje
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> sp: kako bi prevedli "scope" v unityu?
<andrejz> če kdo ne ve, kaj je to
<andrejz> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/unity-smart-scopes-feature-lands-in.html
<Seniorita> Unity Smart Scopes Feature Lands In Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander [Video] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> ali je Google Press Event ?
<CrazyLemon> JE.
<Sky[x]> supr :)
<Sky[x]> adasd
<Sky[x]> asd
<Sky[x]> asd
<Sky[x]> as
<Sky[x]> d
<Sky[x]> asd
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :)
<dz0ny_> punca se je vsedla na tipkovnico
<Sky[x]> in je vidla kaksne packarije delas/gledas/pises :)
<dz0ny_> andrejz: to je nekaj med filtrom pa mikroskopom
<msev> a kdo od vs slučajn uporabla "plank dock"?
<andrejz> dzony v bsitvu je to zelo speficičen filter
<andrejz> ker neke vrste filter je že lens
<dz0ny_> andrejz: mhm sam naglas razmišljam, ne vem kak obi se slovensko temu reklo
<dz0ny_> nišan :P
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl scope
<Seniorita> področje
<dz0ny_> ja sam ni področje
<dz0ny_> ker je vezan na neko storitev
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl sniper scope
<Seniorita> obseg ostrostrelec
<dz0ny_> pametni iskalnik
<dz0ny_> interni iskalnik
<dz0ny_> iskalnik
<msev> dzony a mi mogoče lah pomagaš temo spremenit pr temu plank docku, neki zgleda narobe delam k mi ne rata (pa grem po navodilih kao)
<dz0ny_> hm ne poznam plank docka
<dz0ny_> !g plank dock
<Seniorita> Plank:Introduction - Docky http://wiki.go-docky.com/?title=Plank:Introduction
<msev> uglavnm neko temo, nek zip dobim in ga nato odpakiram ter vsebino tega zipa skopiram v .config/plank/
<dz0ny_> kaj pa če mroaš zip
<msev> v navodilih piše d morm odpakirat ti dam link: http://cassidyjames.deviantart.com/art/Plank-HUD-Theme-214629953
<Seniorita> Plank HUD Theme by ~CassidyJames on deviantART
<Seniorita> »A simple Plank theme I made to look like the Docky HUD theme but in the flat Plank style. To install: - Extract the files and place them into ~/.config/...«
<dz0ny_> tam ti pise da je po novem tako https://w8l.org/post/memo-planks-using-theme-folders
<msev> thanks pomoje bo tole delal
<dz0ny_> btw maš tud opcijo namesti theme v nastavitvah
<dz0ny_> zbereš zip in ti namesti
<msev> kko če so nastavitve samo tekstovni fajl
<dz0ny_> nastavitve rograma docky
<dz0ny_>  ali plank
<msev> nima nastavitev
<dz0ny_> klikneš z denso options maš to...
<msev> :D
<msev> samo o programu etc ma
<msev> nima settingov  v GUIju
<msev> ta je kao lightweight verzija dockyja
<dz0ny_> plank you say
<msev> indeed
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.go-docky.com/?title=Settings_dialog
<msev> tko 1-2% cpuja kur maksimum
<Seniorita> Settings dialog - Docky
<dz0ny_> ppa:ricotz/docky
<dz0ny_> je plank paket
<dz0ny_> in builda iz zadnjega commita na plank bzr
<dz0ny_> ha pa res nima
<dz0ny_> ker fail
<msev> sj mi ni blema tist text fajl mal skonfigurirat
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ta tvoj link teb dela ? yt one
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dela že..sam prekletega streama ni! :(
<zdobersek> breakfast postponed
<zdobersek> everybody got drunk yesterday
<CrazyLemon> gademit
<CrazyLemon> že minuto smo zamudili
<msev> sj bi uporablou panel od xfce-a kot dock če bi imel "inteligent autohide" pa nima
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> 15min mam
<CrazyLemon> gugl pa nič
<dz0ny_> hm pr na neki grmi pa bliska
<pitko> evo!
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> ej dej senkrt link prlimej
<Sky[x]> da si odprem :)
<Sky[x]> eh ze mam :)
<msev> damn zj mi pa ne rata pripet zadev na dock (naj bi blo drag&drop ampak zgleda ni)
<msev> evo sm zrihtov
<msev> zj me pa zanima npr.kko v usr/share/applications spremenim ikono file managerja, k mi ni všeč
<zdobersek> yay, 4.3
<msev> a je vn pršu
<msev> emm kko disablam da se mi conky ne pržge ob start-upu
<msev> ni na seznamu v "Session in Startup" v xfce settingih
<msev> sem že preveru
<msev> a se da Å¡e kje drugje to skenslat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40507/#p40507
<CrazyLemon> meh..Å¡e ni uploadan video z eventa
<CrazyLemon> lame google..lame
<zdobersek> kaj si taki fanboi
<CrazyLemon> želim bit up to date ok?
<CrazyLemon> OK?!
<zdobersek> novi nexus 7, malo tanjsi, z malo boljso resolucijo, android 4.3, 30. julij, 230$ pa navzgor (v USofA)
<zdobersek> chromecast je pa pac en hdmi dingdongl, nic presenetljivega
<CrazyLemon> o kurba ena
<CrazyLemon> pa ne želim spoilerjev
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobersek> are you calling me A BITCH?
<zdobersek> YOU BITCH?!
<CrazyLemon> yes i am
<zdobersek> bitch.
<zdobersek> hehehe http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/tv-station-tries-and-fails-to-use-copyright-to-hide-its-racist-news-blunder/
<Seniorita> TV station tries—and fails—to use copyright to hide its racist news blunder | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »KTVU said YouTube videos were "insensitive" to Asians—so they deleted them.«
<yang> http://www.fairphone.com/
<Seniorita> Fairphone | A seriously cool smartphone. Putting social values first.
<Seniorita> »You can change the way products are made, starting with a single phone. Join us at www.fairphone.com«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40508/#p40508
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QT5eGHCJdE
<Seniorita> Daughter - Youth - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Taken from Daughter's debut album 'If You Leave', out now: http://smarturl.it/daughteritunes Daughter are Elena Tonra, Igor Haefeli & Remi Aguilella http://w...«
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo že kaj naročal iz UK? kok ponavadi potuje pošta do slovenije?
<zdobersek> http://hackaday.com/2013/07/24/home-audio-and-lighting-taken-over-by-the-raspberry-pi/
<Seniorita> Home audio and lighting taken over by the Raspberry Pi
<Seniorita> »We're beginning to see a lot of momentum building for using Raspberry Pi boards as the basis of your home automation. This latest offering from [Iain Hamilton] combines lighting and audio control through a single web interface. His frontend is run as a web page from the RPi board.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: na rpiju vozi mopidy + spotify, pa se lucke stela
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40509/#p40509
<zdobersek> APOKALIPSA
<CrazyLemon> spoiler en
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ravno implementiram chrome cast v mopidy :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/umrl-kolesar-ki-je-prevozil-rdeco-luc.html ?
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Umrl kolesar, ki je prevozil rdečo luč
<Seniorita> »Za posledicami prometne nesreče, ki se je zgodila v petek zvečer na Teharski cesti v Celju, je umrl 32-letni kolesar iz Šentjurja pri Celju. Policisti opozarjajo, da so zaradi kršitve prometnih pravil kolesarji za veliko nesreč odgovorni sami.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40510/#p40510
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wasn't me.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poznam krizisce, ne poznam reveza.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obviously :) koliko krat pa si šel čez rdečo? :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: leet much? a so ti dva tedna prej poslal en dongle? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ocitno se ne preveckrat.
<zdobersek> ponavadi se ustavim, razen ce pridem v mob effect na kaksni skupni voznji
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ne zacuda je vse na odprtem standardu
<dz0ny_> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGlhbC1tdWx0aXNjcmVlbi5vcmd8ZGlhbHxneDo1NTA2NDQ5MDZmMzdkNzI0
<Seniorita> Google Drive Viewer
<dz0ny_> ta drugo em zvedel pa z chrome ektensiona
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40511/#p40511
<dz0ny_> .yt gravity drifting
<CrazyLemon> breza je Å¡la
<dz0ny_> mhm ssh tud ne dela
<dz0ny_> wtf
<dz0ny_> ubuntu3si3bot-node10.rhcloud.com
<dz0ny_> to skoz neki popravljajo
<zdobersek> EVASIVE MANEUVERS!
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1012866_546964032030157_1121477295_n.jpg
<zdobersek> stojerc pac
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/OpceNisamSeljakTattoo
<Seniorita> Opće nisam seljak Tattoo | Facebook
<Seniorita> »"Opće nisam seljak Tattoo" je fan page sa tetovažama koje određeni ljudi smatraju krajnje neukusnim...«
<CrazyLemon> žalostno..še posebi ker laško sux
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu edge @ $5.2 mio
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmH_iL-e8LY
<Seniorita> Drunk History: Martin Luther King Jr. and J. Edgar Hoover - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Martin Luther King Jr. meets with J. Edgar Hoover.«
<zdobersek> WINSTON
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-25
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40512/#p40512
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40513/#p40513
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40514/#p40514
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40515/#p40515
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Asus X101CH - težava z gonilnikom za grafično kartico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40516/#p40516
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/zanimivosti/reportaze/2013/07/ali_znamo_avtomobilisti_in_kolesarji_sobivati.aspx
<Seniorita> Ali znamo avtomobilisti in kolesarji sobivati? - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kolesarjem in avtomobilistom je cesta lahko užitek ali vir konfliktnih, celo nevarnih situacij. Kako jo doživljamo oboji in kaj pogrešamo, da bi bolj strpno sobivali.«
<zdobersek> 3m je kr luksuz
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ampak js ne potrebujem treh metrov
<CrazyLemon> naj mi dajo 50cm takoj ob cesti ločen pas
<CrazyLemon> in sm happy
<CrazyLemon> !g site:youtube.com / geekweek
<Seniorita> YouTube Geek Week, coming August 4 - 10 - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m_S-IDs3Wg
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<dz0ny_> .vreme celje
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Command me!
<yang> dzony
<yang> ne radu
<yang> ne radi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme vuhmepisi
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> ping
<breza> Is my aid required?
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<CrazyLemon> api je down
<zdobersek> YOU'RE DOWN
<msev> ej folk
<msev> sm kupu en netbook za 50eur za punco (s 60gb ssdjem)
<msev> pa bi rabu mal podpore pr namestitvi linux minta (k je derivat ubunta)
<msev> isti Å¡morn
<CrazyLemon> ti pa ne šparaš! kudos!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev> hehe tenks
<msev> :D
<msev> ja tko zdel se mi je ful dobr deal k je notr ssd
<msev> k že sam ssd tok stane
<CrazyLemon> in si prepričan da ssd deluje? :)
<msev> prodal mi ga je somentor pri izdelavi diplomske tko da dvomim da me je nategnu
<msev> no prvo vprašanje bi bilo kako v linuxu (na drugem računalniku) pripravim bootable usb image za inštalacijo tega šmorna
<CrazyLemon> s pomočjo recimo unetbootin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pa pozna Å¡e en program..katerega se js ne spomnem
<msev> pomoje bom Å¡u kr v winse pa tm z unim pendrivelinux appom naredu bootable usb
<CrazyLemon> FYI.. Trine 2: Complete story /Goblin Menace je na voljo 85% off
<CrazyLemon> unetbootin dela tudi na windowsih..ampak izbira je tvoja :)
<msev> toj pa cheap
<idioterna> ne rab te nategnt da se pokvari
<msev> a ni tko da so ssdji bistveno manj kvarljivi kot običajni diski ker nimajo gibajočih delov?
<msev> poleg tega da je bil somentor je tut hardcore linuxaš
<miha> dan !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<msev> no na temu netbook bi odredil 10gb za linux (zame, mogoče tudi za punco če bi jo uspel navdušit) in 50gb za winse...a me bo kdo vodil čez tist proces ko delaš particije itd.
<miha> msev: nared backup...
<msev> zakaj backup sj ni nč gor
<msev> k sm kup rablen netbook
<msev> brb
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Živjo, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> ko ste spal sem malo chromecast sprobaval :P http://screencloud.net/v/l7rW
<Seniorita> ChromeCast + Mopidy | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> v google music
<CrazyLemon> imam dodan album
<CrazyLemon> katerega pa nisem uploadal
<CrazyLemon> in je na PCju
<CrazyLemon> makes no freakin' sense
<miha> google spyware
<CrazyLemon> oziroma niti na pcju ga ni
<zdobersek> pol ni problema?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> free album
<zdobersek> hah!
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak music player za android?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj mas to kak novi hardware?
<zdobersek> al sam google music vzpostavljas?
<zdobersek> slucajno na 4.3?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..dobu bom kmalu fm transmitter za telefon pa iščem dobr player
<CrazyLemon> tak da ga zlahka uporabljaš v avtu
<CrazyLemon> in  zdobersek no spoilers :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede cesa?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: apollo
<CrazyLemon> 4.3 & other stuffa
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: fm transmitter
<dz0ny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ApolloBeta ?
<Seniorita> Apollo Music Player Beta - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FYI, moj n7 se vedno caka
<zdobersek> ampak ko pride ... you'll know
<dz0ny_> to veš da ni stereo pa 41kHz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja.. dovolj imam cdjev :) za vgradit AUX/USB vhod pa ne bom dal 1k € :)
<dz0ny_> aux majo vsi avoradiji zadnji 5 let
<CrazyLemon> ne nimajo :)
<dz0ny_> ce ni viden je pa skrit v eurokonektorju
<dz0ny_> ker se ga rabi za brežične komplete
<dz0ny_> prostoročno
<dz0ny_> mal me termilogija danes jebe
<dz0ny_> to ti vsak lokalni stručko zveže, samo še jack kabel kupiš in maš
<dz0ny_> 10€ max
<CrazyLemon> vsak lokalni stručko pomeni da mi gre garancija na ta del :)
<CrazyLemon> bom pa še enkrat vprašal samo za aux na servisu
<CrazyLemon> do takrat..fm transmitter will do :)
<dz0ny_> :) jaz bi na cdjih ostal
<dz0ny_> to da maš vgrajen radio je največji nonsense kar ti ga lahko podturijo
<CrazyLemon> might be..ampak brez radia pa ti ga ne prodajo :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch SDK Enters Beta, Adds A Stack of New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ItsnHtsxZTY/ubuntu-touch-sdk-beta
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: namesti fdroid ga maš tam
<dz0ny_> zgeda podobno got google music
<dz0ny_> sam bl light je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne najde fdroida na playu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hsdrk10bVGM        sad..really sad
<Seniorita> Full Google Press Event - 7/24/13 New Nexus 7 Full HD, Android JellyBean 4.3, ChromeCast Dongle - YouTube
<Seniorita> »New Nexus 7 Full HD, Android JellyBean 4.3, ChromeCast Dongle Announced«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj je zalostno?
<idioterna> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=ikea+towel+rack
<Seniorita> ikea towel rack - Google Search
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://f-droid.org/
<Seniorita> F-Droid
<Seniorita> »Free and Open Source Android App Repository«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to da je en lifechannelable dal gor video in ne google
<dz0ny_> .a fishslap CrazyLemon
<breza>    __ _     _         _                _____                     _
<breza>   / _(_)   | |       | |              / ____|                   | |
<breza>  | |_ _ ___| |__  ___| | __ _ _ __   | |     _ __ __ _ _____   _| |     ___ _ __ ___   ___  _ __
<breza>  |  _| / __| '_ \/ __| |/ _` | '_ \  | |    | '__/ _` |_  / | | | |    / _ \ '_ ` _ \ / _ \| '_ \
<breza>  | | | \__ \ | | \__ \ | (_| | |_) | | |____| | | (_| |/ /| |_| | |____  __/ | | | | | (_) | | | |
<breza>  |_| |_|___/_| |_|___/_|\__,_| .__/   \_____|_|  \__,_/___|\__, |______\___|_| |_| |_|\___/|_| |_|
<breza>                              | |                            __/ |
<breza>                              |_|                           |___/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meh.. ne bom dal gor nepreverjenih appov
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: trolling mode? :)
<dz0ny_> mislm jaz sem tud sitn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope..i dont trust that shit mode :)
<dz0ny_> pol dej pa google music
<dz0ny_> pa maš mir
<CrazyLemon> sej sem :)
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e chromecast ti bo delu
<miha> !g gay fish
<Seniorita> The Gay Fish Song - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uf1g6N4sKY
<dz0ny_> .yt tf2 fish slap
<miha> in ste že naročil ubuntu ... edge?
<breza> Team Fortress 2: FISH SLAPPING MONTAGE - Tyler Ep 1(8 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CJt3SM05Gk ♥1 ▶30
<idioterna> jsm jih 50 za fermo narocu
<miha> idioterna: wov
<pitko> dan
<breza> Hej pitko, lepo te je videti!
<pitko> Descent spust?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> v kakšnem kontekstu maš?
<pitko> pa 2 Å¡e zgran
<pitko> zravn*
<pitko> sam to
<CrazyLemon> am.. razvrsti padajoče
<CrazyLemon> kaj prevajaš?
<pitko> app-install-data
<pitko> Evolution Data Server tle je ta evolution mišlen program?
<pitko> :D
<miha> pitko: !g evolution data server
<Seniorita> Evolution Data Server - GNOME Project Listing http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/arch.shtml
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> živjo miha
<pitko> hvala
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti je vroče?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup...mam hladno v sob
<sasa84> sem zdej pršla iz lj...tam je pa kr toplo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah.. torej ni https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/149306_609103652453353_57798088_n.jpg ?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakuha sam če ej preveč trenja :P
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2013/07/25/libreoffice-4-1-interoperability/
<Seniorita> LibreOffice 4.1: a landmark for interoperability | The Document Foundation Blog
<Seniorita> »The office suite features a large number of improvements which bring compatibility with proprietary and legacy file formats to the next level Berlin, July 25, 2013 - The Document Foundation announc...«
<pitko> nice :)
<msev> jojo dz0ny_ si maybe tukaj
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LibreOffice 4.1 Released With Improved Microsoft Office Document Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SJti-6BEeok/libreoffice-4-1-released
<sasa84> msev, nema dz0ny_ aka đonkota
<sasa84> kar je nad 20 stopinj, je vroče v BP :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ja lordiiiii :D
<msev> sasa84 a mi ti pomagaš pr instalaciji
<sasa84> česa?
<msev> linux mint 15 xfce
<msev> z bootable usbja
<miha> msev: windowse že maš?
<msev> ne ubistvu je biu gor arch
<msev> ampak je blo neki sfukan
<miha> ko si reku da bi dual boot
<miha> pol najprej inštaliraj windowse
<msev> a obratn nemorm
<msev> rajš bi najprej linux
<miha> lahko ampak ti bodo winsi povozl grub loader
<miha> pa boš prek livecd/usb popravlal to
<CrazyLemon> lahko obratno..samo več dela boš mel po tem
<msev> aha no prou bom probou pol winse
<miha> zbriši trenutne particije pa daj winsom tolk placa kot mislis pa pusti prazn plac za ubuntu
<miha> oz mint
<msev> a to je pa pol 3-ji način?
<miha> ne vem?
<msev> seprav torej vsekakor moram winse najprej če nočem preveč dela.
<miha> no.. več dela.. 5 min, če veš kaj morš narest
<msev> aha no pol pa ni blema če me boste vi takt vodil
<msev> pol bom pa kr mint najprej...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha si slišal kaj te čaka :)
 * miha gre spat kmal :)
<msev> haha
<miha> bo dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> pohiti msev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev> zj sm že neki zajebou k sm prtisnu kao d nj inštalira mint
<msev> ampak brez partition managerja zgleda, sj zj še ni začeu me sprašuje kje sm
<msev> ampak nemorm pa it back
<miha> msev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows verjetno za mint skoraj enak
<Seniorita> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<msev> al pa zapret
<msev> aha zgleda ful u izi
<msev> no pol bi vas pa prosu mal za pomoč pri tistih particijah pa to
<msev> sam počakam da se mi zboota iz usbja
<msev> ...ta partition managment se pomoje nikol nebom nauču
<msev> tok je enih oznak
<msev> :D
<miha> kakih oznak?
<msev> ja nevem sda1 al nevem kaj
<miha> ja, če maš en disk, maš vedn samo sda, naslednji je sdb... sdc  (recimo cdrom)
<miha> 1 je pa prva particija
<msev> kul
<miha> sda1 je približno isto kot C: pr winsih
<msev> ni tok težko
<msev> sam pol so Å¡e une fore swap pa to
<miha> swap je za virtualni pomnilnik ja, pri linuxih je to posebej particija, windowsi majo to kot datoteke
<miha> daš približno tolk kot maš pomnilnika
<miha> tudi če ne rabiš, škodi ne
<msev> ok zj pod installation type imam več variant
<msev> 2 sta mi logične (seprav prva je erase disk and install linux mint, druga je pa Use LVM with the new Linux mint instalation)
<msev> aha ta LVM samo tickam
<msev> je ubistvu pod opcija od erase disk and install Linux Mint
<msev> seprav tko naredim pomoje
<miha> !g LVM
<Seniorita> Logical Volume Manager (Linux) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<msev> piše da je za partition resizeing
<miha> ja
<msev> tko da pomoje je to kul
<msev> bom prtisnu install now
<miha> pust si kaj placa za winse
<msev> to te bom mogu vprašat upam da mi bo ponudl to opcijo
<miha> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1012359_10152060215464867_1921427694_n.jpg
<msev> a če mam Y na tipkovnci mam us keyboard with slovenian letters?
<msev> pa Å  mam
<msev> pa đ
<msev> ma nč sj se zih da še kj popravlat pol to
<miha> če zgornje črke pišejo qwerty pol maš US, če pa qwertz pa normalno slovensko (oz nemško)
<msev> zanimivo :D
<msev> hmm čudn zj že kopira datoteke ampak nč ni pred tem vprašal za particije,...upam da to ne pomen da je pol čez cel disk inštaliral
<msev> mo vidl če bo zj nakonc kj prašal
<msev> sj vrjetn lah tut kasnej resizaš particije
<sasa84> msev, a si si kej pogledal video na youtubu, ki ga je naredu CrazyLemon ?
<pitko> mene zanima!
<pitko> dej link :)
<sasa84> pitko, tebe bomo pa okol ušes, če takoj ne najdeš ! :P
<pitko> jaz kako naj vem :D
<pitko> kva je on naredu :)
<msev> ja sj enkat sm si že to naredu z dzonyjevo pomočjo
<msev> sam sm vse pozabu že do zj ko 2. delam to
<msev> takt je bla bl frka k bi lah zbrisu si winse zj mi je vseen k je nov-star računalnik :D
<msev> damn mau sm zafrknu s temu particijami
<msev> kko lahko post-festum spreminjam
<msev> aj kdo kle Å¡e a ste se vsi skril :D
<CrazyLemon> point LVMja je da lahko naknadno spreminjaš velikost particij
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..čemu na pamet obkljukaš če ne veš kaj pomeni? :)
<pitko> 	 Drascula: The Vampire Strikes Back k se ta imena kej prevaja?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa ti prevajaš..komedije? :D
<pitko> cc
<pitko> sm ti povedu
<msev> aha zakon CrazyLemon
<pitko> “app-install-data-ubuntu” source package Template “app-install-data”
<CrazyLemon> pitko in to je notri? svašta.. kr pusti ime tako kot je
<pitko> ok
<pitko> ccc
<pitko>  soccer game played with tanks by QuantiCode ker čudn stavk
<pitko> omg
<pitko> to je iz druzga paketa
<pitko> CrazyLemon v kaki obliki lahko exportam logusov poimovnik?
<pitko> je kak xml?
<pitko> neki sm razmišlu da bi si kak preprost plugin naredu za chrome da bi mi predlagov iz poimovnika
<pitko> http://the.net63.net/pojmovnik/remote.php tole neki ne deluje?
<dz0ny_> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=activity
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »The Ubuntu Edge is the next generation of personal computing: smartphone and desktop PC in one state-of-the-art device.«
<dz0ny_> Mark Shuttleworth Reddit AMA today!
<dz0ny_> 19.30
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1909-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1909-1/
<CrazyLemon> pitko poglej si plugin za firefox
<pitko> že obstaja kej?
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> pitko seveda
<pitko> zakva ni za chrome
<pitko> ..
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ni :)
<pitko> si ga ti pisal?
<CrazyLemon> pitko ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 18.30*
<pitko> kako se imenuje?
<pitko> nenajde ga pod pojmovnik, logus,
<CrazyLemon> pitko ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> prašaj andreja
<pitko> andrejaz?
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi m če misliš da bo on vedel
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobersek> chromecast connected: https://twitter.com/OurielOhayon/status/360283214004240384/photo/1/large
<Seniorita> Twitter / OurielOhayon: Indeed. With a power cord ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> bi se dalo zrihtat da se napaja prek TV USBja?
<CrazyLemon> ali tisti nima pina za napajanje?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim,  da so vceraj na predstavitvi rekl, da se da.
<CrazyLemon> neki na hitro je omenu da je usb charging.. samo nism slišal da bi omenu za tv
<zdobersek> ze nisi bil pri stvari
<CrazyLemon> torej..kdaj bomo naročili chromecast?
<dz0ny_> televizje majo ponavadi 500mA usb port
<dz0ny_> recimo iphona ne morem filat
<dz0ny_> lahk pa prkljucm spletni radi k kur 200 ma
<dz0ny_> raspi t
<dz0ny_> udi je dela
<dz0ny_> ne dela...
<CrazyLemon> Chromecast is a cool, small, HDMI dongle that plugs into your TV. But it’s a little less elegant than you’d think. It needs USB power, which can come from the included power plug, or from a USB port on your TV.
<dz0ny_> ma kdo ksno televizjo k ma youtube app?
<dz0ny_> crazylemon ja ker pokur prevec da bi jo tv napajal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ OR from a USB on your TV
<CrazyLemon> keyword OR
<zdobersek> ||
<zdobersek> oz. v bitwise operacijah, `power plug | USB port on your TV`
<dz0ny_> :)
<zdobersek> ubistvu je XOR, ker oboje naenkrat ne sme bit
<zdobersek> ne more
<dz0ny_> me zanima ce res
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi..če je..potem bi ga kupu
<CrazyLemon> če ni.. me ne zanima
<dz0ny_> a so ze kaj odpri to skatlco
<CrazyLemon> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/ViewExhibitReport.cfm?mode=Exhibits&RequestTimeout=500&calledFromFrame=N&application_id=735876&fcc_id=A4RH2G2-42
<Seniorita> OET List Exhibits Report
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ so ja
<Seniorita> »OET Active Accrediting Bodies List«
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?s=1f699306ef2a9d077dc2afca6802732c&p=43933075
<Seniorita> Chromecast hardware specs + Miracast/WiDi support discussion? - xda-developers
<Seniorita> »Chromecast hardware specs + Miracast/WiDi support discussion? Hardware Hacking«
<zdobersek> in, kdaj pride v slovenijo?
<CrazyLemon> never
<CrazyLemon> kupiš na amazonu
<dz0ny_> 34€ za twk hw bibilo orng pocen
<CrazyLemon> na amazonu je free shipping..samo ne vem a je to international ali ne
<dz0ny_> ce bo kdo masovno narocal, se priporocam
<zdobersek> mah to je ze rpi
<CrazyLemon> https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=1967258
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je pdf testiranj
<dz0ny_> no dej poshari pdf ce ti odpre :p
<CrazyLemon> a tebi ne? :)
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> sam pogej kulk pise za ma current drawn
<dz0ny_> max*
<dz0ny_> frac in te mobile tipkovnice
<dz0ny_> frack*******
<zdobersek> fak?
<CrazyLemon> Input Power Supply Type: 5 Vdc from AC/DC Power Supply: GPN, M/N: SSW-2222US
<CrazyLemon> sam to piše
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da niso testirali power iz USBja
<dz0ny_> grem na proper pc da vidim to cudo
<CrazyLemon> https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=1967261
<CrazyLemon> manual
<CrazyLemon> lepo piše
<CrazyLemon> usb or power supply
<dz0ny_> 100-240VAC ~ 50/60Hz, 0.2A -> 5.1VDC 850mA,
<dz0ny_> kaj so ap ameri spet mel HazMat crew preparing to enter hot zone to assess severity of depleted uranium hazard at Miami's Airport
<zdobersek> ce 24ur.com nic ne poroca, pol ze ni pomembno.
<CrazyLemon> meh..vinjete bodo dražje
<zdobersek> v zracnem prometu ni vinjet.
<skorpijo_34> čer
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth ma na redditu AMA
<skorpijo_34> a je na kakšnem kanalu kaj več ljudi?
<lynxlynxlynx> /list
<skorpijo_34> hvala
<skorpijo_34> teh je pa kar dost :-)
<dz0ny_> ma kdo kakšen ps3
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ti forwardiram en mail glede ubuntu-si-welcome? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj je tip meni pisal..ampak pisal mi je :)
<zdobersek> twas a fan!
<zdobersek> al pa fanica?
<CrazyLemon> vinko the fan
<zdobersek> suure ...
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Flavors Push Out Second Alpha Releases for 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xpRnhoPqQ8U/ubuntu-13-10-alpha-2-download
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a to si dobil kartico po navadni pošti al kako?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ razglednico mi je poslal
<CrazyLemon> skupaj z izpisom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> no dej fw
<zdobersek> ziher je bla odisavljena
<zdobersek> 5 srckov okol tvojega imena
<dz0ny_> gres dota?
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> got work
<zdobersek> 'work'
<zdobersek> ain't work if you enjoy it, right?
<CrazyLemon> subtitles: fap time
<zdobersek> speak for yourself!
<zdobersek> but maybe.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: hm tole zgleda kot da mu pol sistema ne dela
<dz0ny_> al je bil pa keyserver fuč
<dz0ny_> offline
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope..probal sem sam pa mi normalno importa ključ
<CrazyLemon> aja..bil
<CrazyLemon> no to ne vem
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..napisal sem mu kako namesti flash
<CrazyLemon> in še dodal če ima kakšne težave naj pride na forum
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa prvi ki mi je poslal mail in ima vse informacije napisane v podpisu :D
<dz0ny_> po moje zdobersek trolla
<dz0ny_> k je vedel za srcek
<dz0ny_> srcke
<dz0ny_> al je pa tud on dobil
<zdobersek> jst se jih 5 spomnem ...
<CrazyLemon> 5 srckov? :D
<zdobersek> nalepke so najbrz dol popadale
<zdobersek> mogoce
<zdobersek> ce so res ble nalepke
<zdobersek> ne vem
<zdobersek> sploh
<dz0ny_> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29.6°C @25.07.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 25.75°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:55, Sončni zahod: 20:40:04
<dz0ny_> .vremebabno polje
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 25.7°C @25.07.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 26.08°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:38:05, Sončni zahod: 20:38:34
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 28.5°C @25.07.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 27.84°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:41:42, Sončni zahod: 20:41:31
<CrazyLemon> i win
<dz0ny_> !g jurtaffel
<Seniorita> Gröste Denkwürdigkeiten der Welt Oder so genandte Relationes ... - Rezultati Googlovega iskanja knjig jurtaffel
<dz0ny_> !g kurtaffel
<Seniorita> Kartoffel – Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kartoffel
<dz0ny_> lol kero ime
<dz0ny_> jaz sem misl da je pa neki ful zajebanega
<LorD_DDooM> Last spot for chuchu farm train in dota2, now!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ^^
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sm že
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ?
<dz0ny_> igram...
<CrazyLemon> ah
<zdobersek> NO TIME
<zdobersek> pa itak suckam
<zdobersek> kokr CrazyLemon v tf2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft
<CrazyLemon> da bi reku l4d2  bi ti verjel
<CrazyLemon> ampak moj heavy v tf2 rox
<pitko> tf2 igrate :)
<pitko> neki pa Å¡e je otroka v vas ! :)
<zdobersek> mhm!
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> ubistvu smo tule sami petri pani
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek except you..ti si tinker bell :>
<zdobersek> .yt sherlock like a fairy
<breza> Sherlock - Bluebell(nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5kq8hmKAa0 ♥353 ▶52,466
<zdobersek> Sherlock - Bluebell(nekaj sekund)
<zdobersek> y no space :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si prečekiral Mud?
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98xNx87hRbU
<Seniorita> Bill Bailey's message to Metallica - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Bill recorded this special message to Metallica during his rehearsals for Sonisphere UK at Knebworth!«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: was ist Mud?
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb mud
<Seniorita> Mud (2012) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1935179/
<zdobersek> ufff
<zdobersek> skor 8.0
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu edge @ $6 mio
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40517/#p40517
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40518/#p40518
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: 12.04 lts - SESUTJE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40519/#p40519
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: [rešeno][12.04] Sesutje - ni možna prijava zaradi . ICEauthority  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40518/#p40518
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno][12.04] Sesutje - ni možna prijava zaradi . ICEauthority  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40519/#p40519
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical CEO Jane Silber Discusses Ubuntu Edge Campaign on CNBC (Video)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nYkFM1sc0pE/jane-silber-cnbc-ubuntu-edge-video
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-26
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/will-ubuntu-edge-commit-to-using-only-free-software
<Seniorita> Will Ubuntu Edge commit to using only free software? — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<andrejz> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, andrejz
<zdobersek> Netflix je pokleknu :>
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/25/4557610/google-abruptly-ends-netflix-promotion-for-chromecast-buyers
<Seniorita> Google abruptly ends 'limited' Netflix promotion for Chromecast buyers | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Google is no longer including three free months of Netflix with Chromecast purchases. Just one day after introducing its minuscule streaming device, Google has quickly ended the promotion that made...«
<dz0ny> itak tole je apple tv killer
<dz0ny> htpc so zreduciral na 3x5 cm
<zdobersek> sans the USB cable
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuMU2q00w3I
<Seniorita> Gravity Extended Trailer (2013) - Alfonso Cuarón Movie HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For this extended trailer of Gravity we spliced together the three clip trailers Warner Bros. released this week and added most of the original teaser traile...«
<yang> moj rpi iptv je tut priblizno tok velik
<yang> pa 20x cenejsi
<dz0ny> hm a si rpi dobil za 2€?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: OTOH, chromecast ni samostojen sistem a la rpi, ne?
<yang> ne
<dz0ny> zdobersek: je
<dz0ny> sam en api ima okol tega, k ga appi prepoznajo
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pol je kokr on gamestick?
<dz0ny> cez vikend bom dal ven rpi klon chromecasta
<yang> dvomim da bo applov iptv samo 40 eur
<dz0ny> gamestick?
<zdobersek> http://gamestick.tv/
<Seniorita> GameStick - The World's Most Portable TV Games Console
<Seniorita> »Portable, Dynamic, Revolutionary: GameStick delivers an all-new big screen gaming experience. Play your favorite Android games in full HD!«
<yang> ne ven ne spremlam tok razvoj applov, sam sem prebral da naj bi lansiral iptv
<dz0ny> chromecast je v osnovi linux kjer je gor chrome browser, youtube je objavil source btw
<dz0ny> ukaze prejema prek upnp protokola dial
<dz0ny> dial protokol appu pove kako se bo sinhroniziral z appom
<yang> rad bi dobil zadevo velikosti rpija, samo bolj zmogljivo
<yang> picoitx al kaj je tisto
<dz0ny> recmo cloud webrtc(oddaljen app), local websocket(chrome extension), local rest (youtube app)
<yang> format
<dz0ny> em beaglebone je 64€ pa maš sata
<dz0ny> 2gb rama
<dz0ny> to maš potem mini htpc
<yang> ok bom pogledal
<yang> nekam poceni je
<dz0ny> yang: drugace je tud http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7/allwinner/cubieboard
<Seniorita> Cubieboard | Arch Linux ARM
<yang> daj mi v query link napisi prosim
<dz0ny> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451
<Seniorita> ODROID | Hardkernel
<msev> dz0ny, a je ta chromecast hackable, da bi se dal gor kj druzga poganjat, in če se ve kašn hardware je not
<yang> pr rpi je fajn ker je tolk distribucij zdaj delano zanj
<dz0ny> hm tam sem videl da ma jtag port
<dz0ny> verjetno se da
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu edge is slowly dying :D
<CrazyLemon> v dvanajstih urah komaj $300k
<idioterna> kul, bom ful dnara nazaj dobu :)
<zdobersek> HEEY
<yang> investiras v ubuntu?
<zdobersek> AMA ni pomagu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej ti ga Å¡e niso vzeli :D
<zdobersek> mogoce je pa kej stavu
<yang> mogoce shuttleworth kupuje jahto
<idioterna> ja 50 unitsov sm narocu
<idioterna> mo vidl ce bom dobu ksnga
<yang> rajs bi investiral v fairphone
<CrazyLemon> fairyphone :p
<zdobersek> shinyyyyy
<CrazyLemon> dragontail glass
<zdobersek> shitty against FUCKING SAPPHIRES
<andrejz> LibreOffice 4.1 je zunaj
<msev> nevem kva je temu shuttleworthu 32 miljonov je res preveč
<zdobersek> sej bi jih lahko on noter kapnu
<msev> nbo k je žid :D
<msev> 25,6 miljonov to go
<zdobersek> YES WE CAN
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne da je zunaj ampak je že na računalniku
<andrejz> tle tud
<andrejz> samo kako novico bi blo fajn napisat Å¡e za druge
<zdobersek> hipstaz
<andrejz> zdobersek: ne gre se za to, da telefone naredijo,amapk da se govori o njih
<andrejz> jaz močno dvomim, da so sposobni dostavit tak telefon do maja 2013
<andrejz> 2014
<CrazyLemon> da se dostavit tak telefon do 2014
<CrazyLemon> sej so ves čas delali na telefonu
<lynxlynxlynx> tko kot na vsem njihovem ostalem hw
<lynxlynxlynx> slab track record
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: delali so na nexusih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am.. ne fizično ampak govorim o delovnem času.. že leto dni in več so načrtovali telefon in  govorili z dobavitelji
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cj2dkadu84u86890ff01dvesmec?cfem=1
<Seniorita> Google+
<andrejz> saj govorijo lahko
<andrejz> samo kdo bo mel prednsot, ko bo treba kaj naredit?
<andrejz> samsung, ki bo naročil 20 milijonov enot al canonical s 30 000 ?
<zdobersek> canonical, duh
<zdobersek> ko pride do tebe astronavt, ne mores rect ne
<andrejz> dobavitelje boli kur** za canonical in njihovih 30 000 enot
<idioterna> watch me.
<idioterna> astronavt? bou.si/no.jpg
<andrejz> predvsem me zanimajo tele silicijeve baterije o katerih pametno nočejo nič povedat
<zdobersek> IMO je to iz vesolja prnesu
<andrejz> glede na to,da so bile ene pogojno primerne baterije pokazane 1 mesec nazaj http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2013/130604/ncomms2941/full/ncomms2941.html
<andrejz> ne vem kako bodo oni to v mass production spravli
<andrejz> razen, če je spet samo talk talk talk
<andrejz> brb
<msev> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je že una stran, kjer ljudje dajejo gor malenkosti, ki so jim všeč/jih motijo pri programih?
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: blueprints?
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš od ubuntu? ne, neki bolj za uporabnike, ne kot tracker
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE_p5N89XQI
<Seniorita> System Administrator's Day song - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A funny song about this unknown job :) happy day to all admins arround there :P«
<dz0ny> o lol na xbmc forumih se kregajo kako je xbmc much better than chromecast
<zdobersek> a ni to tko, da bi jst reku, da sem boljsi voznik kot mercedez
<slax0r> cist mozno da si :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20130726_125755.jpg
<zdobersek> twist: njihove storitve najame nocni bar
<msev> kko si lahko prpravm .deb-e za en računalnik k mu mrežna ne dela (okularja pa plank dock pa še ene par stvari bi nanesu gor)
<dz0ny> ma usb
<dz0ny> mas androida
<dz0ny> mas tethering
<dz0ny> povan si pa na wlan
<msev> o kul
<msev> dobra fora
<msev> mam vse od naštetega
<yang> replicant dobil podporo s strani fsf fundacije, nek fundraiser bodo nardil
<zdobersek> mhm, ti zadnje case uspevajo.
<zdobersek> !g replicant
<Seniorita> Replicant project http://replicant.us/
<zdobersek> HACKER YOU'LL BE FREEEE-HEE-HEE-EEEEEE
<yang> haha zdobersek
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške ;)
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<yang> no torej
<yang> iscejo se novi programerji in talajo zastonj devicri
<yang> devicei
<yang> kmalu
<zdobersek> ktere napravce?
<CrazyLemon> fairyphone
<zdobersek> sasa84: DAYUMN sasa84!
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj zlati fant
<zdobersek> the RMS fairy?
<yang> samsungi
<zdobersek> sasa84: izvoli, frisno!
 * zdobersek postreze COFFEEETS
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5sfpMtphkc
<Seniorita> CNET How To - Set up the Google Chromecast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://howto.cnet.com Is Google's Chromecast media streamer as easy to set up as they say? CNET's Donald Bell walks you through the process.«
<zdobersek> First, even if reading this IN FUCKING 2013, find a long enough USB cable as the Chromecast needs a power source SO BAD IT WON'T EVEN WORK WITHOUT IT/
<miha> dan
<breza> Živjo, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<dz0ny> http://pastebin.com/ZsgLUWyN
<Seniorita> # GTVHacker.com via https://clients3.google.com/cast/chromecast/device/config { - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> sej ni nič novega razn hbo ter songza
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje vidu kak muvi player support
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu for Android Convergence Demoed on Nexus 4 (Video)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QsOxGmfx0tY/ubuntu-edge-convergence-shown-off
<dz0ny> plex ti dela
<dz0ny> oziroma karkoli zna izplutin html5 video capable zadevo http://googlecast.github.io/cast-chrome/
<Seniorita> Cast API Demo
<msev> dz0ny, a je kšn posebn sistem za tale usb tethering
<msev> zgleda da moj kitajc fake-a da to zna
<dz0ny> ne priključi usb
<dz0ny> greš pod networking
<dz0ny> nastavitve
<dz0ny> ta naprava naj bo dostopna točka
<dz0ny> oz nekja podobnega
<msev> ne k wifi ne dela
<msev> nemore jo pickat up če ne dela wifi
<dz0ny> http://www.24ur.com/na-19-letnico-se-je-prevrnil-traktor.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Na 19-letnico se je prevrnil traktor
<Seniorita> »V Topoli se je na strmem pobočju traktor prevrnil na mlajšo žensko, ki je stala na dvižnem priključku. Kaže, da se je nesreča zgodila med obiranjem češenj. 19-letnica je poškodbam podlegla na kraju nesreče.«
<dz0ny> ja wifi rabiš da ti dela
<dz0ny> al pa 3g
<msev> js bi tablco povezou z netbookom pa bi deliu wifi od tablice netbooku
<dz0ny> ja ethernet over usb je to
<dz0ny> mislim Å¡e un cheap galaxy ini zna to
<msev> ja to bi naredu
<dz0ny> no sej omogočiš wifi na mobitelu
<msev> sm tickov usb tethering
<dz0ny> greš v mobitelu pod nastavitve omrežja
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> linux ti pokaže nov ethert adapter
<dz0ny> acm0 recmo
<dz0ny> in dobiš net
<msev> toj tablet brez 3gja sam z wifijem
<msev> na mobitelu mam pa 4.0.3 k mislm da še ne omogoča tetheringa
<dz0ny> ja ni vazno :)
<msev> zj se mi je povezou
<dz0ny> 2.3.6+ omogoča tethering
<msev> wired connection 2
<msev> tablet pa netbook sta povezana ampak net pa ne dela, mi ne naloži nč v firefoxu
<msev> Å¡e neki morm stisnt zgleda
<dz0ny> prekini ethernet0
<msev> al pa je kitajski tablet zanč
<dz0ny> aka wired connection 0
<dz0ny> če ti da ip potem ti mora delat
<dz0ny> ifconfig ti bo pvoedal
<msev> eth0
<msev> lo
<msev> pa usb0
<dz0ny> eth0 si onemogočil
<msev> ne iz guija ga nemorm
<dz0ny> kakšen ip ma usb0
<dz0ny> a ti piše da je up
<msev> bcast: 192.168.42.255
<dz0ny> eth0 UP MULtICAST
<msev> Mask: 255.255.255.0
<dz0ny> ja tega ne rabim
<dz0ny> ip zgleda ok
<msev> mam pa usb debuging vključen
<dz0ny> dej ping svoj ruter
<dz0ny> tist nima veze
<msev> ja brez da sm meu to vključen ni della
<msev> kaj nj napišem v konzolo :D
<sasa84> ooo hvala zdobersek, odlična je bla!
<dz0ny> msev: ping ip tvojega ruterja
<dz0ny> ponavadi je 192.168.1.1
<miha> Se pogovarjata dva računalničarja. Prvi reče:" Ti, a veš da poleg virtualnega sveta obstaja še realni svet?". Pa mu drugi odgovori:"A res? A mi lahko pošlješ link."
<slax0r> al pa .0.1, .2.1
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FmjVN8vA.jpg&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNGeM7TB8lfysIo5rzemr4MPW91vVg
<Seniorita> Redirecting
<dz0ny> poglej ip svoje tablice
<dz0ny> tam maš gateway
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/mjVN8vA.jpg tak...
<dz0ny> to je ip ruterja
<msev> a si moram terminal za android potegn dol
<miha> msev: a ti ne dela wifi na netbooku al zakaj to copraš?
<msev> ne
<msev> pa bom mogu čakat 1 mesc da dobim od kitajcov wifi dongle
<miha> 13:55 < msev> toj tablet brez 3gja sam z wifijem
<miha> ti bi rad na tablici mel net od netbooka al obratno? :)
<msev> ja tablet ma wifi in ga hočem delit netbooku...dzony kje vidm ip od tableta
<msev> obratno
<miha> msev: zakaj pa netbook nima wifi?
<msev> zto k je crknla mrežna zgleda
<miha> msev: in si škrt pa ne kupiš usb wifi za netbook za do 30 evur v prvi trgovini?
<msev> itak da sm če lahko dobim iz kitajske za 5$ vkljiučno s shippingom
<miha> kul
<msev> pa še tega mam tko za hec...za punco pa za na morje pa za kšne modelarske projekte
<msev> si lahko prvoščm da mi zle 1 mesc net ne dela k mam še druge računalnike
<dz0ny> msev: o telefonu
<dz0ny> vizitka la krkoli že je
<msev> aha sm že dobu
<msev> 192.168.88.246
<msev> to je od ruterja pomoje
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> to je tvoja
<dz0ny> od ruterja je
<dz0ny> 192.168.88.1
<msev> sam to sm pogledou pod omrežje
<msev> Recimo pod DzonyWLAN
<msev> :D
<msev> status: connected, signal strength: good blabla (sm vklopu wifi)
<msev> u zj pa dela
<msev> toj biu problem
<msev> najprej morm zgleda vklučt tethering
<dz0ny> jao
<miha> si od dzonya sosed?
<msev> haha
<msev> zgleda je blo treba najprej tethering vključit z izključenim wifijem pa potem naknadno vključit wifi
<dz0ny> miha: ja nima takega imena za tocko
<miha> si zihr?
<msev> ja to sem samo kot primer dal :D
<dz0ny> takega egota pa spet ne rabim
<msev> mogoče sm pa tvoj fan dzony k mi zmerm tok pomagaš :D
<miha> <3
<zdobersek>  stalker
<msev> haha
<msev> zakon stari kr dela
<miha> pa si pršparu evre
<msev> ah sj bo punca plačala za dongle :D
<miha> 2x pršparu
<zdobersek> 'placala'
<msev> haha :D
<msev> to itak skoz "plačuje" ;)
<msev> hehe
<msev> aneda je kr dobr deal 50 eur za netbook z ssdjem 60gb :D
<msev> k je sam ssd vredn okol 50
<msev> a se boste vzdržal komentarjev
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> pa sem ga heknu
<dz0ny> WebSocket opened
<dz0ny> {"type":"REGISTER","version":2,"name":"HBO_Dev_App","protocols":["ramp","hbogo"],"pingInterval":5,"eventChannel":0,"appContext":null}
<dz0ny> WebSocket clossed
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> oziroma se je kr sam kul
<miha> mimgrede tale googlov android hdmi ključ
<miha> a to zna tud kaj normalnega streamat, sambo?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> plex zna
<dz0ny> pa http zna
<dz0ny> druzga pa ne rabiš
<miha> divxe pa podnapise?
<msev> a mogoče lahko vidš kašn hardware ima vseb ta zadeva
<msev> a je to primerljivo s tistimi androidnimi dongli k linux laufajo (rk3188,rk3066)
<miha> msev: tisti so boljši, tm celo kej lahk počneš
<miha> :D
<msev> hehe
<msev> jp enga s tem rk3188 dobiš lah že za 60$
<miha> msev: z google play?
<dz0ny> miha: ja plex zna vse
<dz0ny> a če recem da si n00b ce uproabljas sambo namest plex me boste babnal?
<dz0ny> banal*
<miha> jst nimam irc copa, pa tud sicer te ne bi
<msev> miha jap
<msev> pač laufa pomoje android 4.2
<idioterna> samba je mainstream no
<idioterna> pa ce bi bil open bi loh smbmountal za dzabe
<msev> lah pa naložiš gor tisti picuntu in maš linux
<miha> idioterna: hvala :D
<dz0ny> http je mainstream :P
<miha> Å¡e youtube dela zanikrno brez flasha
<dz0ny> no razen ena firma ki je prek neta delala deploymente prek sambe
<dz0ny> pa nobenga vpn vmes
<idioterna> js mam rpi za media player
<idioterna> in je super
<zdobersek> js mam rpi v predalu
<zdobersek> in  je super
<zdobersek> pase notr, direkt.
<msev> a kj dela a ga maš za okras
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: xbmc && mpd?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni best buya v sloveniji gaddemit!
<zdobersek> sej ga maste v ITA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ni ga v .it
<CrazyLemon> "If your TV supports HDMI 1.4, you do not need to use the power cord"
 * CrazyLemon checks
<CrazyLemon> sux.. 1.3
<zdobersek> hej, bos pa TV zamenju!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a pol moram tebi tezit da mi naredi dump prometa med remote pa chrome nardiš :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah.. ko bo chromecast na voljo v EU boš mel malo morje dumpov na internetu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Google-Chromecast-1080p-HDMI-Streaming-to-your-TV-Chrome-Cast-/151088624106?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Internet_TV_Media_Streamers&hash=item232d9571ea
<Seniorita> Google Chromecast 1080p HDMI Streaming to your TV Chrome Cast | eBay
<Seniorita> »Google Chromecast 1080p HDMI Streaming to your TV Chrome Cast in Sound & Vision, TV & Home Audio Accessories, Internet TV & Media Streamers | eBay«
<dz0ny> sam za eu je mal bz
<CrazyLemon> affordable! :D
<dz0ny> ker ti dela samo youtube
<dz0ny> pa local stuff
<dz0ny> ostalo je blokirano
<zdobersek> pa sej je hackable
<dz0ny> mislim napiše ni za tvojo državo
<dz0ny> ja to že :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny netflix me ne zanima :)
<dz0ny> google music ne dela recimo
<dz0ny> pandroa tud ne
<zdobersek> Ü
<zdobersek> off to USA with you then
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak hulu dela :>
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja
<zdobersek> a tist ad-infested skropucalo?
<CrazyLemon> so what če je ad-infested?!? the whole world is ad infested!
<zdobersek> copata
<zdobersek> nesvobodni konformist
<zdobersek> ujetnik kapitalizma
<dz0ny> evo https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast
<Seniorita> dz0ny/leapcast · GitHub
<Seniorita> »leapcast - ChromeCast emulation app«
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<CrazyLemon> chrome lahko predvaja lokal videe?
<CrazyLemon> and by lokal zdobersek i mean on my PC
<dz0ny> ja like forever
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: file://?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma kje ti zivis?
<dz0ny> sam v enem approved formatu morjo bit
<CrazyLemon> jah nism vedu da je možno
<zdobersek> well, TYL!
<idioterna> liek u can evn till
<zdobersek> `today you learned`
<idioterna> mhm sam me je spomnl na
<idioterna> swerve nobleman
<idioterna> http://24.media.tumblr.com/72b82fce31b4d4ee52ffaaa30a714e1a/tumblr_mkvgfeqjRZ1qgwsj9o1_1280.jpg
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-07-26/kremlin-says-doesnt-want-damage-us-ties-over-snowden-fbi-fsb-talks
<Seniorita> Kremlin Says Doesn't Want To Damage US Ties Over Snowden; FBI, FSB In Talks | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »Is Vladimir Putin, tired with Edward Snowden recasting himself as Tom Hanks in the Moscow transit terminal, about to send the NSA whistleblower packing, bound and gagged, and gift wrapped back to Obama? It increasingly appears so. Reuters reports that, in a sudden and abrupt shift to the previously defiant tone out of Putin, Russia's FSB federal security agency and its U.S. counterpart, the FBI, are in talks over the fate Edward Snowden, who is stuck
<idioterna> should have stayed with the commies in honkong
<yang> tom hanks , the terminal hehe  dober film
<yang> covjek se zaljubio, nardil fontano hehe
<zdobersek> lol @ 'I don't believe in miracles... I depend on them.'
<idioterna> kdo je ze to prbodu
<idioterna> to sm ze slisu
<idioterna> od enga bigjoba
<idioterna> ksn oscar wilde al pa ksn tak
<idioterna> gej.
<zdobersek> jst sem prebral na internetih
<miha> Znaš li da su se Mujo i Fata rastali ? -pita muž ženu.
<miha> -I , kako su se podjelili ?-upita ga ona.
<miha> -Njoj djeca , njemu dadilja
<miha> http://www.wimp.com/swedenpolice/
<Seniorita> This is what happens when you attempt to take video of police in Sweden. [VIDEO]
<Seniorita> »This is what happens when you attempt to take video of police in Sweden.«
<dz0ny> .sporoči andrejz http://learnpythonthehardway.org/
<Seniorita> Learn Python The Hard Way
<zdobersek> na harda
<zdobersek> http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/python/
<Seniorita> Learn python in Y Minutes
<miha> mal pogledal.... težko brat jezike, ki ne uporabljajo { } za funkcije :$
<miha> def: pa presledki.. neberljivo
<miha> še begin .. end bi blo boljš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: 12.04 lts ne zažene Chromiuma, Firefoxa, Programskega središča  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40520/#p40520
<zdobersek> uh, ga sracka!
<dz0ny> chown je poganl na prevec stvareh
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaksan ideja kako dobit prvi možni ip na rač
<dz0ny> python
<msev__> en ppa hočm dodat kle v mintu in mi napiše server certificate verification failed
<msev__> cannot add ppa
<dz0ny> ker ppa
<msev__> ricotz/docky
<msev__> k je ta ta plank dock
<msev__> za*
<dz0ny> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/docky  -y
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> prej naredi update posodobi sistem
<dz0ny> pa poglej ce je ur ok
<msev__> aja ura ni ok
<dz0ny> ura da ne prehiteva zaostaja
<msev__> zaostaja
<msev__> kko spremenim
<dz0ny> namesti ntpd
<dz0ny> se ti bo samodejno porapvljala
<dz0ny> popravljjala
<msev__> kul
<msev__> ntpdate je že gor
<msev__> samo ni pravilno nastavlena zadeva
<dz0ny> sudo ntpdate-debian
<msev__> sm dal sam sudo ntpdate
<msev__> :no servers can be used exiting
<dz0ny> moraš še server dat
<dz0ny> sudo ntpdate  pool.ntp.org
<dz0ny> al pa uporabiš debian shortcut
<msev__> sm dal
<msev__> je dobil
<msev__> ampak widgeta ure ni posodobil na panelu
<msev__> oz. zle ga je
<msev__> kul thanks
<msev__> verjetno je blo to to
<msev__> dzony ti si čarovnik :D
<msev__> je dodal ppa
<dz0ny> well i have biochip made by Google tm
<msev__> hehe učer sm lih gledou un film pripravnika
<msev__> k sta kao v Googlu :D
<msev__> smešn ful
<msev__> ka pa je fora s to uro da more bit točna
<dz0ny> enkripcija
<dz0ny> aka https protokol
<msev__> kul
<dz0ny> misl strežnik da je kdo iz preteklosti kaj dnarja nakazal
<dz0ny> pa ne psti
<msev__> hehe
<dz0ny> huh netflix je mel chrome cast 450k aktivacij
<dz0ny> jesus
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a niso omejili na 20k ?
<dz0ny> na xbmc forumu berem
<dz0ny> ne vem
<dz0ny> lahko da se je tip zmslu
<CrazyLemon> neki so omenjali da so omejili
<dz0ny> ne mel so 250k kod
<dz0ny> vse so porabil
<dz0ny> pa za 1 teden je že backlog naročil
<andrejz> saj to je blo za pričakovat, če je za đabe pa res simpl
<andrejz> samo nikjer ni bilo omenjeno, da deluje na Linuxu
<andrejz> a kdo kaj ve kako je s tem?
<CrazyLemon> chrome dela na linuxu torej chromecast dela na linuxu
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> tle je source https://github.com/youtube/h5vcc
<Seniorita> youtube/h5vcc · GitHub
<Seniorita> »h5vcc - This is a minimal build of WebKit and Chromium sufficient to render an HTML5 video container for game consoles.«
<dz0ny> linux neki neki
<dz0ny> pa chrome browser
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast/boadgeojelhgndaghljhdicfkmllpafd?hl=sl  ali pa namestiš extension
<Seniorita> Spletna trgovina Chrome - Google Cast
<Seniorita> »Share content from Chrome to Cast devices.«
<dz0ny> ja in kaj ti bo extension
<dz0ny> ce nimas sprejemnika
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> za screenshote
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Note-taking App ‘Springseed’ Sprouts Up on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lzDPHOobMKY/springseed-note-taking-app-for-ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> http://ubuntu-edge.info/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Edge Chart
<Lurker69> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57595202-38/feds-put-heat-on-web-firms-for-master-encryption-keys/
<Seniorita> Feds put heat on Web firms for master encryption keys | Politics and Law - CNET News
<Seniorita> »Whether the FBI and NSA have the legal authority to obtain the master keys that companies use for Web encryption remains an open question, but it hasn't stopped the U.S. government from trying. Read this article by Declan McCullagh on CNET News.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: whatnow?
<zdobersek> (07:34:56 AM) zdobersek: uh, ga sracka!
<zdobersek> ^ tole se nanasa na miho, k je cez python udrihu
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ne jaz sem tebe spraševal če poznaš kako uproabno metodo za odkrivanje ip naslova
<zdobersek> v najslabsem primeru sparsas `ip addr`
<dz0ny> ja sam maš lahko ipv6 localhosta še kak bridge
<dz0ny> zgleda da bom mogu kr upnp ponucat
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: danes kaj igrate?
<LorD_DDooM> Danes igramo HoN
<LorD_DDooM> je nov patch prišel
<LorD_DDooM> Včeraj smo poj še naprej igral smo bili dvakrat 13:0 :)
<dz0ny> ah ok :)
<zdobersek> http://cyclocosm.tumblr.com/image/56516560029
<CrazyLemon> v sinopeu pod dhcp server settings lahko dodaš irc server O_o
<dz0ny> amd botnet was born
<dz0ny> and*
<CrazyLemon> pa youtube uporablja popup okna !
<CrazyLemon> where the hell is this insane world going
<zdobersek> to the left to the left
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzGeUsvg3BM
<Seniorita> YOLO - Live! (feat. Jimmy Fallon and The Roots) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Dudes performed YOLO on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon last night! Big thank you to the LNJF team for putting it all together. YOLO can be found on THE WAC...«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ti pol ne maraš dota?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: maram :>
<zdobersek> sam uvest se moram
<zdobersek> tutoriale moram do konca speljat recimo, pa potrenirat
<dz0ny> danes boš kaj igral?
<dz0ny> lahko greva prot botom..
<zdobersek> humm
<zdobersek> tule se moram neki zdebuggat, pol pa ne vem ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ce se zberemo, lah gremo tud l4d2
<yang> Vse najboljse !
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sysadmin_Day
<Seniorita> System Administrator Appreciation Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> um ... bo kdo vstal in vpihnu svecke?
<Lurker69> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/25/man-survives-james-bond-attack O.o
<Seniorita> Man survives James Bond-style attack by car rigged with remote control guns | World news | guardian.co.uk
<Seniorita> »Radovan Krejcir, a Czech fugitive in South Africa, emerges unscathed after VW Polo with guns hidden behind rear licence plate peppered his Mercedes Benz with bullets«
<CrazyLemon> ati sux cox!
<dz0ny> spet :P?
<CrazyLemon> mah prav opazno je med igro
<CrazyLemon> ko se vse preloži na CPU
<CrazyLemon> oni pa že dva mesca niso izdali ne popravka ne bete ne RC ne nič
<zdobersek> kva, mamica ne zadosti?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> hoho
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> momma jokes are always risky
<dz0ny> it was ati this time :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti uporabljaš 13.4 driver?
<dz0ny> fglrx-updates, 13.101, 3.9.0-7-generic, x86_64: installed
<dz0ny> pardon fglrx-updates, 13.101, 3.10.0-2-generic, x86_64: installed
<CrazyLemon> pol si pa na beti če je tko
<dz0ny> uu making progress with this chrome thingy
<CrazyLemon> če ni seg fault je pa [fglrx:firegl_apl_loadDatabase] *ERROR* APL: apl initialize fail.
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-27
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: 12.04 lts ne zažene Chromiuma, Firefoxa, Programskega središča  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40521/#p40521
<sasa84> jutro
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> o
<idioterna> ucer sm se pa skoz rakek pelu iz sluzbe grede
<sasa84> ooo, kok lepo
<sasa84> sej sm čutla, da je šla sterna energija mimo :D
<idioterna> a je zmrazil
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> pozfravljen
<yang> pozdravljen
<yang> zdaj sem dobil s3 in avgusta se lotim flashanja, tako da mi samsung i5700 ostane za prodajo, ce koga od tule slucajno zanima
<yang> verjetno z cyanogen modom bi znal biti se vedno v redu telefoncek
<yang> drugace ga bom pa preko bolhe prodal
<idioterna> js cakam ubuntu edge
<yang> kok pa stane
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> jsm dal okol 600 za enga, narocu sm jih 50
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj avgusta?
<yang> ce bodo realiziral fairphone in nardil kaksen free port gor bom kasneje verjetno tisto nabavil
<yang> crazy takrat bo malo vec casa
<yang> idioterna hm zakaj pa tolk za vse v firmi ?
<yang> kaj si pol 30 jurjev ze ubuntuju nakazal
<yang> skoda nis raj fairphonov kupil
<andrejz> yang: saj bo pa čez 1 mesec naročil, ko bo funding spodletel ;)
<CrazyLemon> tako
<yang> men je sicer hecno videt kok so zahodnjaki pripravljeni plavevati za te telefone, kitajske firme pa jih delajo za desetino cene in jih tam prodajajo kitajcem
<yang> pa se zadluzijo
<CrazyLemon> kitajske firme imajo kitajsko kakovost :)
<yang> to so te nategnil da tako mislis, samo branda ne smejo uporabit drgac je pa ista elektronika
<CrazyLemon> elektronika je že ista..ni pa quality control isti oziroma pri kitajskih firmah ga sploh ni :)
<yang> to je stara praksa pri elektroniki, vcasih so delali identicne televizorje, enemu se je reklo blaupunkt, drugemu pa nordmende, s tem da je bil blaupunkt 30% drazji zaradi imena
<yang> nordmende se ena zgodba kako lahko potomci zavozijo podjetje
<idioterna> mhm, vse tiste ki niso sli skoz QA prodajo pod drugo znamko
<idioterna> da je to dvoje isto si pa misli marsikdo.
<andrejz> na predstavitvi je google rekel, da obstoječi nexus 7 dobijo update "today". par dni poznejš še vedno nič :(
<yang> kaj bo necus7 telefon al tablica
<yang> do zdaj do bli telefoni
<yang> so bli
<yang> zadnje case pa telefoni vedno bolj postajajo podobni tablicam po velikosti
<yang> a so tej necusi sploh bili kdaj naprodaj v slo?
<yang> ko sem zelel takrat prvrga narocit je pisalo, sjipping usa only
<idioterna> kaj si ti zmeden?
<idioterna> nexus 7 je tablca
<idioterna> to da ma not telefon je ne nardi nc manj tablce
<idioterna> skype works everywhere
<yang> prejsnji nexusi so bli telefoni
<yang> vsaj one prve serije
<CrazyLemon> nexus 4 je telefon.. nexus 7 je tablica
<yang> vse skupaj je pa itak nateg
<yang> ko kupis telefon je ze nov naznanjen
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zdownloadaj ter dej gor https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasijwr66v
<Seniorita> Factory Images for Nexus Devices - Android — Google Developers
<CrazyLemon> yang zate je itak vse nateg :>
<yang> valda da je, sam da ti tega se nisi pogruntal ocitno in samo gledas kaj je novega, da si srecen potrosnik
<idioterna> zakaj pa pol prodajas bicikl?
<idioterna> a ni vec dobr al kaj
<CrazyLemon> da bo lahko srečen potrošnik :>
<yang> ker se ne voxim z njim
<idioterna> ja pa ja sej vemo
<yang> ne potrebujem ga
<idioterna> novga bmwja hocs pa rabs dnar.
<idioterna> potrosnik en.
<idioterna> sam ti js povem da je to brezveze
<yang> bmw bo premal, vsaj adton martina, na manj ne pristanem ;)
<idioterna> dokler zivis v bs3 nima smisla novga avta
<idioterna> ker ti ga bojo zazgal v par tednih
<idioterna> tam so skos rasni nemiri
<yang> pa kjes ti bral da avte zazigajo, mogoce tej huligani
<yang> jst nisem tega v zivo videl
<yang> avtoradje so vcas kradli
<andrejz> yang: ko kupiš novga bmw-ja v resnic že novejši model razvijajo. prasci eni
<idioterna> men z bicikla se niso nkol avtoradia ukradl
<yang> ampak po celi ljubljani
<idioterna> sej je reku aston martina
<idioterna> oni pa ne delajo tega
<idioterna> k koncajo en model grejo pol na cigaret predn druzga zacnejo.
<andrejz> oni naredijo avto, pol pa 10 let počakajo, da ne bo kdo slabe volje :)
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> andrejz sam ne na pol leta kot telefone, eni do obsedeni na pol leta menjat telefon
<idioterna> yang: kdo, na primer?
<andrejz> naj bodo
<andrejz> jaz mam Å¡e vedno galaxy spico (> 3 leta) in ne bom menjal, dokler ne crkne
<yang> mladina
<idioterna> mladina je tednik, ne menja telefonov
<idioterna> kakorkoli, ubuntu edge je videt ok naprava in sem jo narocu
<andrejz> idioterna: boš kakšen review za ubuntu.si spisal, če/ko dobiš
<andrejz> ;)
<yang> nimam komentarja na edge
<idioterna> lahko
<andrejz> kul
<yang> tako kot me ne zanima nokia in win8 telefoni, naj bodo
<idioterna> zakaj te pa ne zanimajo ti telefoni?
<yang> a bi me morali
<idioterna> ce te zanima katerikoli telefon, bi te v splosnem morali zanimat vsi
<idioterna> sicer bos izbral slabega.
<yang> ne
<idioterna> o ja
<idioterna> mislm to je res strogo matematicno gledano
<yang> zanima me bolj hardwer ki je malo nolj prost
<yang> bolj
<yang> saj so tudi iphoni super pa se nobenga nisem imel
<idioterna> in zato si kupu s3?
<yang> a
<idioterna> a to je vic?
<yang> ja
<yang> ne zakaj
<idioterna> v s3 ni nobenga prostga hardvera
<idioterna> prost hardver je prakticno izkljucno v kitajskih napravicah
<yang> s3 je podprt z replicantom bolj free hardware je kot na konkurencnih modelih ala nexus 7
<idioterna> ki niso namenjene evropskemu trgu in nimajo CE oznake
<yang> ja tisto mi ne ponaga
<idioterna> to da je nekdo reverse engineeral zaprte gonilnike ne spremeni odprtosti hardvera
<idioterna> zakaj ti tisto ne pomaga?
<idioterna> tisto je odprto
<idioterna> stallman ima tisto
<andrejz> yang: nexus 7 je tablica, ne telefon
<yang> ker zelim imeti napravo kompatibilno z replicantom trenutno
<idioterna> aja, to te matra
<yang> jp
<idioterna> men ok dela debian na nokiji n900
<idioterna> mal je sicer svoh battery life, ampak to je itak pr vseh smartphoneih
<yang> idioterna, stallman nima mobilnega telefona, naceloma je proti. mogoce znata edge in mozilla phone prinesti kaj tehnoloskih inovacij napram androidu, tudi fairphone projekt zgleda zanimiv, pa se kak drugi, pustmo se presenetit
<yang> dober projekt svoj cas je bil openezx in openmoko
<yang> tist openmoko je na motorolah lepo deloval, vendar so bli neki problemi z gsm driverji
<pitko> dan
<yang> pa prenalo razvijalcev je bilo
<yang> zivjo pitko
<dz0ny> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6112577
<Seniorita> Show HN: Leapcast, a ChromeCast clone | Hacker News
<pitko> A soccer game played with tanks by QuantiCode tole mi negre v glavo prevajam neki
<pitko> nogometna igra z sodi al neki?
<dz0ny> pitko: carmageddon je
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<zdobersek> robowars
<zdobersek> rudijevo robomostvo
<sasa84> jutro
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84> kje pa breza luta? je prevroče zanjo? :)
<sasa84> ooo andrejz
<andrejz> o sasa84
<yang> andrejz kater mod mas na spici
<yang> jst sem gledal na samdroidu, pa tistih fajlov vec ni nikjer
<yang> zgleda da so ze nehal razvijat mode za ta mob.
<andrejz> jap
<andrejz> že kar nekaj časa ne razvijajo
<andrejz> meni je zadnje čase začel nekam počasi delat
<andrejz> samo dokler baterija tako dobro drži ga bom kar mel
<andrejz> mel sem pa tegale
<andrejz> http://forum.samdroid.net/f53/samdroidmod-2-2-1-a9-froyo-aosp-i5700-3017/
<Seniorita> SamdroidMod 2.2.1 a9 - Froyo [AOSP] for i5700
<Seniorita> »warning: this method can be dangerous. don’t do anything if you do not know what you do. i am not responsible if you transform your spica into a«
<yang> ble so neke verxije 2.3 androida, sam kot pravim tistih rapidshare fajlov ni
<yang> a ti ga je uspelo flasgat prek linuxa
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> prek win
<andrejz> potem pa sem dobil recovery mode gor
<andrejz> brb
<yang> ok
<yang> pocasi zacne delovat ko zmankuje zpomina in je prevec aplikacij, jst sem svojga ze parkrat soft resetiral
<yang> sploh je moj mod z facebookom in tega sploh ne morm pobrisat ven
<yang> pa veliko zasede
<yang> ob soft redetu se ful hitr zboota, pol scasoma pa zmer pocasnej
<andrejz> s katerim kombotom pa soft resetaš'
<dz0ny> folk xda ma polno tega
<dz0ny> btw link2sd zna pomagat ce zmankuje prostora
<yang> andrejz ne vem iz glave, tm na forumu sem nasel komando
<yang> neki se vtipka ene stevilke in zvezdice in potem poklices in se resetira
<yang> napisi v gugl "galaxy spica soft reset" pa ce najdes link se meni pastaj prosim
<andrejz> sem že
<andrejz> pa mi samo hard reset linke najde :)
<yang> ja jst sem mogu kr ene par linkov pregledat ponavadi pise v nabodilih od moda
<yang> soft reset prime dost v redu, skoraj isto k da bi na novo sflasal, spuca vse
<CrazyLemon> torej govoriš o factory reset?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> no..factory reset imaš v nastavitvah
<yang> ne ne to
<yang> se drugacn redet je zgleda
<yang> po factory resetu je bil telefon se vedno pocasen po tistem soft resetu pa kot da bi ga poflasal
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem ali uporabiš razne wipee v recovery console ali pa factory reset ki izbriše vse nastavitve ter podatke
<yang> ne spomnim se al factory reset izbrise vse nalozene aplikacije, ker te so ponavadi vzrok za pocasno delovanje
<dz0ny> V androidu maš /system/apps /data /cache
<dz0ny> data so appi in nastavitve
<dz0ny> cache so opdakirani appi (da se hitreje zaženejo)
<dz0ny> rečmo temo hot vm code
<dz0ny> system app so appki ki jih namesti proizvajalec operater google
<dz0ny> če hočeš da ti hitreje dela pobrišeš appe
<dz0ny> ki jih ne želiš
<dz0ny> nato pa pobrišeš cache
<dz0ny> vse to zna link2sd
<dz0ny> čiščenje raznega bloatwara
<dz0ny> ma zelo nedolžno ime, samo zna vse to
<zdobersek> Marija je tudi imela nedolzno ime.
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 34.9°C @27.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 31.10°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:34, Sončni zahod: 20:35:18
<breza> Thank you very much.
<zdobersek> .yt it's so hot
<breza> It's so damn hot I'm gonna slit somebody's throat(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-zhFdVgwzg ♥47 ▶5,448
<zdobersek> ????????????????
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 29.4°C @27.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 32.40°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:43:55, Sončni zahod: 20:39:16
<CrazyLemon> i win
<dz0ny> arso prav da celje
<dz0ny> .vreme lož
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 32.2°C @27.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<CrazyLemon> gleda se mestna občina celje ter koper!
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7237873,14.4681585
<breza> Nova Vas: 33.52°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:40:25, Sončni zahod: 20:36:50
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 31.3°C @27.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 32.91°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:40:19, Sončni zahod: 20:36:18
<zdobersek> po ARSO zdej dz0ny zmaga
<CrazyLemon> ne.. to ni babno polje ampak hrib loški potok..to je mogoče lih na soncu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> a ni to hecno v celju topleje kot v kopru
<yang> .vreme lj
<zdobersek> morje hladi
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 34.6°C @27.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 33.35°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:39:16, Sončni zahod: 20:37:35
<yang> mogoce ne bi blo tok slabo na obali zivet
<zdobersek> cc CrazyLemon
<yang> sploh odjar sta tuscenter pa interspar
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> do takrat limunovo zivljenje ni imelo smisla
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> sej tisti semedelski razgledi so se naprodaj
<CrazyLemon> !g nocturno
<Seniorita> Nocturne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nocturne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gpg.si/nokturno/
<Seniorita> Nokturno
<CrazyLemon> ti so čisto vsi prazni
<CrazyLemon> če te že zanima :D
<yang> kako to
<yang> slaba lokacija
<yang> al
<CrazyLemon> lokacija je že kul..pogled na koper ter zaliv
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..črno beli so
<yang> aja
<yang> gradnja crna
<yang> to se pa greje
<yang> bedaki
<CrazyLemon> http://images0.zurnal24.si/slika-_original-1324998673-662416.jpg
<yang> pa verjetno visoke cene
<yang> se drazje kot vblj po m2
<CrazyLemon> http://www.salonit.si/mma/Objekt%20Stanovanja%20Nokturno%20Markovec%20Kp%20%201%20/2012032219015305/crop/
<yang> cudna gradnja zgleda
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dnevnik.si/slovenija/lokalno/primorska/predlog-za-prodajo-stanovanj-v-nokturnu-nared-maja
<Seniorita> Predlog za prodajo stanovanj v Nokturnu nared maja | Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Stanovanja v soseski Nokturno na Markovcu varujejo varnostniki, saj so podizvajalci zaradi neporavnanih obveznosti hoteli odstraniti opremo. Stanovanja samevajo in propadajo že več kot dve leti, stečajni upravitelj pa napoveduje dražbo še v letošnjem letu. Kakšna bo cena, še ni znano.«
<yang> mogoce sam tak vtis s fotke
<yang> eh ja
<yang> nafija
<yang> zgleda da ni vse legalno zato nihce ne kupi
<CrazyLemon> čudno je na splošno..šele nekaj let stara zgradba pa zgleda kot da je tam vsaj 30let
<yang> haha dober komentar je spodaj pripisal tujec
<zdobersek> 'Z Markovca za Internet porocal Drazen Matesic.'
<yang> ampak nokturno niso semedelski razgledi, to sta ocitno dve soseski s podobnimi problemi
<CrazyLemon> nisem na markovcu :)
<CrazyLemon> yang ne..semedelski razgledi nimajo tako dobrega razgleda
<zdobersek> zakvaj pol govoris neresnice
<CrazyLemon> so pa semedelski razgledi prav tako na markovcu
<CrazyLemon> cca. 500m stran
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> je pa več prodanih stanovanj pri semedelskih razgledih
<CrazyLemon> tko da so ostala samo tista brez razgleda
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že offtopic :> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halva      tole je f...in zakon
<Seniorita> Halva - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> arabska sladica?
<CrazyLemon> arabska/balkanska
<yang> ja sem probal v turviji
<yang> turciji
<yang> sem se toliko tega najedel da mi je blo 2 dni slabo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> odsvetujem all inclusive aranzmaje za tistega, ki ima apetit ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40522/#p40522
 * sasa84 pihne zdobersek v uho
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 35.5°C @27.07.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 33.69°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:39:16, Sončni zahod: 20:37:35
<yang> uf
<yang> kaj tok kurjo zgoraj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40523/#p40523
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40524/#p40524
<yang> https://vine.co/v/hBVFzm6m6wV
<Seniorita> Paris Hilton's post on Vine
<yang> Jebote psi majo svoje sobane
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš ti tudi :>
<yang> dnevno sobo ja :)
 * yang pomoli glaven na balkon in zapre vrata
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> andrejz: si najdu soft reflash kodo
<andrejz> yang: nope
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 31.2°C @27.07.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 28.73°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:39:16, Sončni zahod: 20:37:35
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW9Fiu9IlA4
<Seniorita> News Reporter Draws Penis - YouTube
<Seniorita> »(ORIGINAL) The first ever upload of a local mid Michigan ABC 12 news reporter drawing an obvious penis on the screen while describing a construction zone. Pl...«
<CrazyLemon> local businesses are paying the price :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIvb2NapVtE
<Seniorita> Raychul and Jeanessa Get Sexy at Comic-Con 2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Raychul & Janessa reveal everything. Sort of. SUBSCRIBE FOR MORE! http://bit.ly/subMF2 Girls of Comic-Con 2013 http://youtu.be/ZEE8IOxVWI8 Girls of Comic-Con...«
<CrazyLemon> comic-con sure looks nice
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima..crusader kings ii collection je 75% off.. torej z 70€ na 20€
 * CrazyLemon pokes anny 
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> hva je to
<zdobersek> ce sem prevec zmatran, se zjutri sploh ne morem zbudit ob budilki
<zdobersek> ubistvu se zbudim, jo ugasnem, pa potem tkoj nazaj zaspim
<zdobersek> domnevam*, ker se itak teha ne spomnem :>
<dz0ny> haha ^^
<dz0ny> hm pozabil mobitel nafilat, zbudu ob 3 popoldne. big wtf moment
<zdobersek> eh, mobiteli ...
<zdobersek> v srednji soli, enkrat zvecer mi je padla baterija iz mobitela, pa sem potem pozabu nastavit uro
<zdobersek> budilko sem mel nastimano za okol sestih, da bi se neki ponovil za solo
<zdobersek> se pol zbudim, ponovim, pridem v kuhinjo mal cez tretjo ponoc :>
<dz0ny> pol greš nazaj spat
<dz0ny> btw to je kao kmečki ritem
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> folk je bil kao zmatran, so Å¡li spat
<dz0ny> pol pa ponoči mulce delal
<zdobersek> sam jst nisem dneva prezivel na njivi, niti mi ni treba sred noci otroke delat (yet)
<dz0ny> :P
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-28
<zdobersek> HVA ZJ
<zdobersek> pokonc, pokonc, zaspana raja!
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> se od sestih delamo
<yang> priden idioterna
<yang> pol nic bicikla za danes
<idioterna> ze vceri nism naredu 120km k bi jih moral
<idioterna> pa danes jih tudi ne bom
<zdobersek> 'bi jih moral'
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> idioterna treniras za kak triatlon?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> na stravi je en challenge k ga ocitno ne bom dokoncal
<idioterna> jebiga, priorities
<yang> evo doniral sem nekaj za razvijalce replicanta
<yang> zdej majo fundraiser
<luka_> se kj bols pocutis? :)
<yang> ja
<yang> ;)
<yang> najbolj fino pa je da potencialni developerji dobijo zastonj telefon
<napsy_> android bi bil cist kul ce nebi mel javo za osnovo
<napsy_> tak pa cakam na nov sistem
<yang> jah
<yang> mogoce bosta ubuntu ali mozilla sla v drugo smer
<napsy_> mozilla vrjetn ne
<yang> s svojimi telefoni
<napsy_> ubuntu pa mogoc
<idioterna> ubuntu ma qt :)
<idioterna> tko k meego pa maemo
<idioterna> ce bi mel openmoko qt bi bil mal manj useless
<yang> openmoko je bil ok, ampak je verjetno propadel na racun androida, ali pa jim je xmanjkalo denarja za razvoj
<idioterna> ne, openmoko je bil crap
<idioterna> se vedno je
<idioterna> gtk, please.
<idioterna> skor nemogoce je ucinkovito razvijat s tem
<yang> meni je bil interface vsec
<yang> sem pa imel prepocasen telefon da bi tam bil odziven
<idioterna> exactly
<idioterna> mislm jsm mel freerunnerja
<idioterna> ga mam se vedno
<idioterna> 5 ur zdrzi baterija.
<idioterna> ce das gor maemo pa okol 30 ur.
<yang> ja
<yang> bil je nek cpu bug
<yang> da ga je kurilo na polno
<idioterna> gtk bug really
<yang> radiacija v fukushimi tako visoka, kot leta 2011
<yang> rt.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40525/#p40525
<idioterna> sej leta 2011 ni bla nc posebnga.
<pitko> dan
<dz0ny> hackers unit3
<yang> idioterna, nic posebnega ? po lestvici ogrozenosti je primerljiva s cernobilsko nesreco
<idioterna> ja, ampak to ne pomeni nic
<idioterna> od radioaktivnosti v fukusimi ljudje ne umirajo
<idioterna> od cernobilske jih je pa afaik manj kot 50 umrlo v enem letu, pa manj kot 3000 v 25 letih
<idioterna> vecina zaradi nezadostne zdravstvene oskrbe
<idioterna> glavni vzrok za nesreco v fukusimi je nasprotovanje gradnji novejsih, sodobnejsih elektrarn
<idioterna> ker bi morala bit fukusima I zaprta ze pred 12 leti, pa so zivljenje podaljsevali, ker niso smeli zgradit nove
<yang> idioterna priblizno tretjina ukraincev ima raka na scitnici zaradi tega in drugod, spet verjames uradnim podatkom?
<idioterna> tretjina ukrajincev nima raka na scitnici.
<idioterna> radioaktivni jod ima razpolovni cas 8 dni
<yang> smrti zaradi raka niso bile belezene v uradni statistiki kot posledica sevanja
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> incidenca rakov, ki lahko pridejo od sevanja, se je povecala zgolj minimalno in zgolj pri ljudeh, ki so bili direktno izpostavljeni nesreci
<idioterna> raka na scitnici ne mores zaradi sevanja dobit tri leta po nesreci
<yang> v bistvu pa so povezane s sevanjem in uxivanjem hrane s tistega podrocja
<idioterna> radioaktivni jod ima razpolovni cas 8 dni
<idioterna> a ti razumes, kaj to pomeni?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40526/#p40526
<yang> neuradba razlaga je vec tisoc mrtvih zaradi sevanja, ne pa kar si ti napisal, tisto je ussr uradna statistika
<idioterna> neuradna razlaga je prava, ker je neuradna?
<yang> uradna razlaga je bilo prijrivanje dejstev
<idioterna> na podlagi cesa to pravis?
<idioterna> hoces rect, da je v fukusimi kdo umrl zaradi sevanja?
<dz0ny> glavni nadzornik :p
<dz0ny> uradno to
<dz0ny> crnakoza itd
<idioterna> uglavnem je zarad cernobilske nesrece blo precej manj mrtvih kokr bi greenpeace rad da bi jih blo
<idioterna> kar ogromn pove o tem kaksn safety margin je sprojektiran v prakticno vse
<idioterna> celo v rusiji.
<idioterna> kjer RTGji lezijo na deponijah
<dz0ny> sej večino sevanje se je sprostilo takrat ko je kupolo odneslo
<idioterna> ja
<dz0ny> vecina ljudi ki je umrla pa je bila v neposredni blizini
<dz0ny> ob nesreči
<idioterna> najvec stroncija in joda, vse ostalo je precej hitro padlo dol in so potem pospravljali likvidatorji
<idioterna> in celo od teh vecina ni umrla
<dz0ny> 10% sem nekje zasledil podatek
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> je pa vecina imela vecje zdravstvene tezave
<idioterna> najvec jih je umrlo zaradi infarkta
<dz0ny> problem v fukušimi je da ne vejo točno kje kaj uhaja pa kaj
<idioterna> ja, ampak ne uhaja v zrak, tako da niti ni hude panike
<idioterna> sevanje se v vodi zelo hitro ustavi
<dz0ny> uhaja v okolje, to je tako kot bi ti nafto zlival v potok
<dz0ny> pač ni ok
<dz0ny> ne smeš
<dz0ny> poleg tega 150k ljudi ne bo smelo živeti v svojih domovih vsaj še 50 let
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ni cist tko kot bi nafto zlival v potok no
<idioterna> na nekatere nacine je slabse, na druge pa manj nevarno
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_civilian_radiation_accidents je kr zanimivo branje recimo
<Seniorita> List of civilian radiation accidents - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> September 10, 2004 – Yakutia, Russia. Two radioisotope thermoelectric generators were dropped 50 meters onto the tundra at Zemlya Bunge island during an airlift when the helicopter flew into heavy weather. According to the nuclear regulators, the impact compromised the RTGs' external radiation shielding. At a height of 10 meters above the impact site, the intensity of gamma radiation was measured at 4 mSv/h.[44]
<dz0ny> http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/60866-female-devs-outburst-against-torvalds-was-planned
<Seniorita> Female dev's outburst against Torvalds was planned
<Seniorita> »Female dev's outburst against Torvalds was planned«
<yang> idioterna, ti nadplosno zelo rad verjames uradnim verzijam dogodkov, ceprav znas upprabljati internet
<yang> pred kratkim je snowden izjavil da je zda namerno lansirala medijske lazi vec let
<zdobersek> itak so vse sproduciral intelovi managerji
<yang> cisto logicno je, da je v interesu vlad da prikrivajo dolocene podatke, pravtako je s fukushimo, kam pa se lahko preseli 30 miljonov prebivalcev iz tokia, ce bi rekli da je vse kontaminirano *smack*
<zdobersek> china
<yang> ja japonci ljubijo kitajce
<zdobersek> in kitajci japonce
<idioterna> yang: js znam uporabljat internet ja
<idioterna> yang: zato vem, da so "uradne verzije" precej natancne.
<idioterna> ker vidim "dokaze" in dokaze in znam sam zracunat in ocenit, kdo bullshita
<idioterna> poleg tega so danes scintilacijski stevci poceni in siroko dostopni
<idioterna> meritve pa ni tezko interpretirat
<idioterna> nemogoce je "prikrit" radiacijo v kakrsnemkoli velemestu.
<idioterna> yang: http://jciv.iidj.net/map/ je crowdsourced radiation map
<Seniorita> Japan Radiation Map
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> mah!!
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 30.2°C @28.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 32.59°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:45:03, Sončni zahod: 20:38:05
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 36.2°C @28.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 34.80°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:40:25, Sončni zahod: 20:36:23
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 36.1°C @28.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 33.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:44, Sončni zahod: 20:34:05
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 32.7°C @28.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 33.97°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:41:27, Sončni zahod: 20:35:07
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 36.2°C @28.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 34.86°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:40:25, Sončni zahod: 20:36:23
<yang> uf
<yang> 25 mam noter pa mi je vroce
<zdobersek> tebi vsaj kdo v tej sparini plinov ne spusca po stanovanju
<zdobersek> upam
<yang> hm
<yang> plinov, kaksnih
<yang> ni nobenih plinov tukaj
<yang> samo klima hladi
<yang> ce ni nad +35 zunaj je sploh ne vklapljam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40527/#p40527
<yang> nakup pcja primeren - katerikoli
<yang> za ubuntu sploh ne bi smelo biti problena, saj je vecinoma podprt celoten hardware, ce pa zelis poganjat free distro pol pa znas met probleme z dolocenim hardwerom
<pitko> yang se strinjam samo nvida ma mal problemov z gonilniki
<pitko> kar sm vidu pr enmu frendu
<yang> mozno, ce je zlo nov hardwer
<pitko> ni
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/kava-zdravilo-proti-depresiji.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Kava - zdravilo proti depresiji
<Seniorita> »Najnovejša študija je pokazala, da so ljudje, ki popijejo vsaj dve skodelici kave na dan, manj nagnjeni k samomoru. Kava naj bi delovala kot blag antidepresiv, menijo znanstveniki.«
<idioterna> ce 24ur tko prav, pol pa itak ni nobene druge moznosti
<Lurker69> 24ur lahko resno škoduje... teli članki ki se začnejo z "Najnovejša študija je pokazala..." bi morali biti zakonsko prepovedani
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> a ni poguba neumnih in naivnih stvar darvinizma?
<Lurker69> ljudej mislijo da je to neka znanstvena zadeva, kvazi znanost je boul Å¡kodljinva kot odkrita fantastika
<Lurker69> sicer je pa res da se neumnost mora nekako plačevati
<Lurker69> pa ko bi vsaj vir navedl, če ne druga zarad principa, resni cajtengi pogosto navedejo vir člankov ki poskušajo izgledati bolj strokovno
<idioterna> pol bi vsak loh prebral da je BS
<idioterna> pa bi v komentarje napisu
<idioterna> kofein je itak strukturno analogen strihninu
<Lurker69> resno, men osebno je drgač kofein, un kitajski z snifat kr uredu občasno
<Lurker69> nisem pa vedo da je podoben strihninu
<Lurker69> http://www.human-existence.com/blog/?p=332
<Seniorita> A cup of strychnine can be nice | The Dyslexic Scientist
<Seniorita> »Caffeine is a molecularly similar to strychnine and acts upon the same neural receptors, which cause the latter&#39;s lethality. Oddly this makes them both in low doses stimulates. Strychnine was taken to revise for exams, aid endurance in Olympic ...«
<pitko> pomoč
<pitko> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<pitko> neki sm ćaru zdej  mam pa tole :D
<pitko> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<pitko> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<pitko> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> sudo, si rekel?
<pitko> da
<pitko> neki sm se igral da bom apache zbrisal pa sm zjebu vse
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> jst ne smem pomagat.
<pitko> zakva ne?
<pitko> neki je s promišni narobe :)
<zdobersek> ker imas sudo dostop.
<pitko> ah
<pitko> :S
<pitko> sm popravu
<pitko> je blo Å¡e neki druzga
<pitko> :)
<pitko> hvala!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: nakup PC-ja primeren za ubuntu 64bit  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40528/#p40528
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: 12.04 lts ne zažene Chromiuma, Firefoxa, Programskega središča  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40529/#p40529
<lynxlynxlynx> geez, arso je čist rdeč
<zdobersek> komunajzarji.
<andrejz> kučanov klan daleč seže :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgchrome.com/hands-on-with-the-chromecast/
<Seniorita> Hands On With The Google Chromecast | OMG! Chrome!
<Seniorita> »The $35 Chromecast sold out in the Play Store, Amazon, and Best Buy in only a matter of hours. As the response from these eager early adopters trickles in, we go hands on to give you a glimpse at what works and what could use another layer of polish.«
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb drinking buddies
<Seniorita> Drinking Buddies (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2265398/
<zdobersek> 6.4
<zdobersek> ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> trailer zgleda lame..AMPAK
<CrazyLemon> ker je not tista hawt punca iz housea bom prečekiral
<CrazyLemon> ko bo v kinu seveda
<zdobersek> mhm.
<Sky[x]> ej za YT dol vlect ker xtension mate za chrome ?
<Sky[x]> extension
<CrazyLemon> ga nimamo..ker to ni legalno!
<idioterna> wat
<idioterna> od kdaj pa ni legalno?
<idioterna> python youtube-dl url
<idioterna> nardimo
<CrazyLemon> since epoch time :p
<CrazyLemon> zakaj python youtube-dl ?
<idioterna> k je easy
<lynxlynxlynx> ga že noče met v poti
<idioterna> bl k nekaksni plugini v nekaksnem nonfree browserju
<idioterna> bohve kam vse to javla
<CrazyLemon> nasi..kam le
<CrazyLemon> nasi..lol..nsa*
<zdobersek> you paranoid little creature.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Aragot: Re: Asus X101CH - težava z gonilnikom za grafično kartico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40530/#p40530
<idioterna> aliens, eh?
<dz0ny> .yt Americas Book of Secrets - The Ancient Astronaut Cover Up
<dz0ny> ping
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/wp-content/gallery/space-photo-2013/carinajets.jpg
<dz0ny> .yt Americas Book of Secrets - The Ancient Astronaut Cover Up
<breza> Americas Book of Secrets - The Ancient Astronaut Cover Up(44 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSfoeOpjzWo ♥672 ▶164,984
<dz0ny> da bomo poznali zadnje teorije zarote :P
<CrazyLemon> a se da prek device idja najti mesto mounta?
<dz0ny> ls -all ker so samo linki do dev/sdx
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Play With an Interactive, Virtual Ubuntu Edge  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fc6-cMh5aWw/play-with-a-virtual-ubuntu-edge
<pitko> večer
<CrazyLemon> Prekolesaril sem 573 km / 16863 višincev
<CrazyLemon> tale je pa car
<yang> v enmu dnevu ?
<CrazyLemon> lol ne :D
<CrazyLemon> 9 kolesarskih dni :)
<yang> aja ni kot jure robic
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/45445/aktivni_kolesarski_dopust_pireneji_provansa_alpe_francija_2013.html
<Seniorita> Aktivni kolesarski dopust ( Pireneji , Provansa , alpe ) Francija 2013 | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da je jure delal po 16k višincev na dan :)
<yang> prejle sem videl dva turista z rukzaki na biciklih
<yang> kaj se smatra kot visinc ?
<zdobersek> en meter vertikalnega vzpona
<yang> aha
<pitko> priden
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja js mam v enem tednu 700
<idioterna> ampak sam 6600 visincov
<idioterna> pa se to od strave, tko da verjetn bl okol 4k
<zdobersek> sam on je bil na dopustu :>
<idioterna> ja jsm se pa u sluzbo vozu :)
<zdobersek> mja, ce bi bil na krvavcu v sluzbi, bi ze bil blizje :>
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Tadej TG is up :)
<zdobersek> IMDB?
<CrazyLemon> med seederji je eden z klientom %00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00
<CrazyLemon> NSA?
<CrazyLemon> govorim o seedanju linux distribucije ofkors
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/28/chromecast-bootloader-exploit-video-hack/
<Seniorita> Chromecast bootloader exploit surfaces, opens up plenty of possibilities (video)
<Seniorita> »\"Give it time.\" It's something many mums have uttered to their frustrated youth, and it's something that's also uttered amongst the hacker crowd each«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja smo že daleč prišli
<dz0ny> v glavnem tud na raspi dela
<dz0ny> sam mal steka vse skupaj
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-21
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @21/07/2014 02:53:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.04+E
<napsy>  dan
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<yang> jutro
<zdobersek> eyy
<LorD_DDooM> ahoy
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41903/#p41903
<yang> Hm ali ima Paypal novo spletno stran, neki animiranga so nardil
<yang> cel filmcek, jebentis
<idioterna> spet te uradne medije gledas!
<zdobersek> a ne mores v BTC placevat!
<yang> nimam nobenih btcjev
<idioterna> rotschildi se ti pa smejijo!
<yang> mam sam se neki LTCjev, pa so vedno manj vredni napram Paypal-u
<yang> Z tistimi BTCji k sem jih mel, sem pa placal hosting za prbizn dve leti
<yang> LTCjev se ne spaca prodat
<yang> lahk da bodo cez kako leto kej vredni al pa ne bodo cisto nioc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a danes je dan počitka?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/lovec-na-komete-rosetta-naletel-na-kopalno-racko/342389
<Pepelka13> Lovec na komete Rosetta naletel na "kopalno račko" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Esina zgodovinska misija lova na komet je prešla v ključno fazo. Sonda se je kometu dovolj približala za boljši posnetek, ki je razkril nenavadno obliko tega nebesnega telesa.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdDh9jc7fZo
<Pepelka13> PiSampler - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »A sampler I created for a Linux User & Developer article. Source code on the way.«
<yang> nov TLD .hiv
<CrazyLemon> EP sux
<zdobersek> saywut
<CrazyLemon> Poskusili ste dostopati do domene docs.mopidy.com, vendar ste namesto te domene dosegli strežnik, ki se izdaja za domeno *.readthedocs.org.
<CrazyLemon> really mopidy
<zdobersek> well, read the docs
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoy
<CrazyLemon> stupid EP
<zdobersek> FU EP
<sasa84> juhu zdobersek
<zdobersek> oCrazyLem: n?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek exactly..FUCK YOU EP!
<CrazyLemon> fckin Å¡alabajzerji
<zdobersek> gdo je EP
<CrazyLemon> elektro primorska
<CrazyLemon> pride ena majhna nevihtica in težave pol cel dan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teamsky.com/competitions_entry/0,27676,17541_3494,00.html
<Pepelka13> Team Sky | Competition
<Pepelka13> »Team Sky Official Website. Latest news, features, video, photos, competitions and more.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce ves odgovor ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem..the arc :)
<zdobersek> Joan?!?
<CrazyLemon> ne..du triomphe!
<zdobersek> whatevz
<zdobersek> uh
<zdobersek> linkedin me vabi v skupino Java Developers
<zdobersek> dunno
<CrazyLemon> go for it..be a daredevil
<zdobersek> I may be a daredevil, but I ain't no Java developer
<dz0ny> FU LinkedIn
<dz0ny> That shit must die
<dz0ny> Sam ne bo k ga financira Jason group
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @21.07.2014 20:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:45, Kulminacija: 11:09:25, Sončni zahod: 18:46:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<Gregor3000> pa smo spet tam :-( spet so vdrli v stran. aaargh!!! pa kako to dobi dostop? preko česa?
<Gregor3000> imam že ,malo na sumu da je strežnik za en .. vzdrževan
<Gregor3000> mape in datoteke so zaklenjene za pisanje. se pravi ostane sama aplikacija wordpress ki sem jo posodobil potem ko sem odstranil plugin in pa mysql
<Gregor3000> no zdaj pa kot kaže je problme ker je isto se pojavilo v temi. spam pošilja...
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-22
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 7.km JZ od IGA @22/07/2014 06:45:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.91+N,+14.47+E
<napsy> jutro
<upd> jo
<yang> jutro
<zdobersek> oi
<dz0ny> jutro
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41904/#p41904
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?
<CrazyLemon> she doesnt like you..at all
<idioterna> only in it for the coffee.
<LorD_DDooM> coffeezoned
<zdobersek> .stran feedly.com
<jabuk> feedly.com je dosegljiva!
<zdobersek> eyy
<zdobersek> mah, cloudflare.
<CrazyLemon> works for meh
<zdobersek> u so lucky u lucky long time
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10556513_10152218373472401_8971233183774551867_n.jpg         mater je sexy
<yang> CrazyLemon: Morgan ?
<yang> CrazyLemon: poisci "War of the Roses car/morgan scene" :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: way too many wheels.
<zdobersek> yay
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pz3syET3DY&t=16m8s
<Pepelka13> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Prison (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »America's prisons are broken. Just ask John Oliver and several puppets. Connect with Last Week Tonight online... Subscribe to the Last Week Tonight YouTube c...«
<CrazyLemon> yang ne.. morgan ima zelo značilno obliko.. tole je burton
<yang> Rab kdo sluzbo ? http://paste.debian.net/110959/
<Pepelka13> debian Pastezone
<zdobersek> kreditne kartice mi ni treba poslat?
<CrazyLemon> sounds legit
<yang> ti sam kramp prnes
<sasa84> juhu zdobersek
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox 31 Arrives With New Tab Search Bar and Malware Scanning  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tOm7gJMFhZM/firefox-31-adds-search-bar-to-new-tab-page-malware
<sasa84> ah ja...
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj te muč
<dz0ny> mene spet kače :)
<sasa84> kaj me muč...ma nč posebnga :D
<sasa84> v trgovino morm še skotč...pa upam, dzvečer nau dežja :D
<sasa84> kače??
<sasa84> aaa
<dz0ny> python
<sasa84> pitoni a ne ;)
<sasa84> sem se takoj spomnla pol :)
<sasa84> kaj pošneš s pitoni dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> nočjo delat na moj ukaz
<sasa84> dz0ny,so pa res packi ;)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, br dan :)
<LorD_DDooM> mal kapla, ampam ni panike
<LorD_DDooM> ampak*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a kolesariš? in zakaj ne??
<lynxlynxlynx> Just how many mayflies are there? Enough that they show up on weather radar:
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.wired.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/June232012.gif
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zanimivo..pravilen krog so naredile nad KARXom :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tam je radar
<CrazyLemon> http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2014/07/21/exploit-dealer-snowdens-favourite-os-tails-has-zero-day-vulnerabilities-lurking-inside/
<Pepelka13> Exploit Dealer: Snowden's Favourite OS Tails Has Zero-Day Vulnerabilities Lurking Inside - Forbes
<Pepelka13> »Tails OS, the Tor-loving operating system Edward Snowden used to handle leaked NSA documents, has some serious flaws in it, researchers have said just days ahead of its 1.1 release.«
<zdobersek> but but but so does Windowz!
<CrazyLemon> does it really?!?
<zdobersek> ... I think so ...
<CrazyLemon> .gif impossibru
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/aC3gthaQk6Sn6/giphy.gif
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tečem po novem
<zdobersek> run sasa84 run
<sasa84> yeaaah
<zdobersek> .yt gnarles barkley run
<jabuk> Gnarls Barkley - Run (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GA3a15xF0c ♥13,450 ▶5,250,285
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^
<sasa84> tnx zdobersek
<dz0ny> .sc Devonte Hynes - Palo Alto
<jabuk> Devonté Hynes - Palo Alto(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/bloodorange/devonte-hynes-palo-alto ♥3,818 ▶232,078
<dz0ny> to je pa za ogrevanje
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> zlat si dz0ny ;)
<sasa84> uf dz0ny ...to ej pa komad za "ogrevanje", k gre človk spat :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, dz0ny mi ponuja drugačno rekreacijo :P
<dz0ny> barry white za hipsterje?
<sasa84> mhm
<zdobersek> beli beri
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj za vraga če je kolo toliko boljše in hitrejše :/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgPiM4c3Ovc&list=UU8-Th83bH_thdKZDJCrn88g
<Pepelka13> Tonight Show Superlatives: Tour de France 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Jimmy hands out superlatives to 2014 Tour de France cyclists. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: http://bit.ly/1nwT1aN Watch The Tonigh...«
<zdobersek> sasa84_: lol :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_  CrazyLemon,https   is not a valid protocol
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/wet-rapha-rising-commute
<CrazyLemon> vertical speed 0.0m/h.. why so slow?
<zdobersek> track stand
<idioterna> ja js ne slikam med voznjo!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXuHWQplIe4
<Pepelka13> Koze na Žagarju - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Just telling it like it is.«
<CrazyLemon> koze so kul..krave niso
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, men dela
<CrazyLemon> .imdb divergent
<jabuk> Divergent (2014) 139 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (71,903 glasov) MT: 48/100
<jabuk> In a world divided by factions based on virtues, Tris learns she's Divergent and won't fit in. When she discovers a plot to destroy Divergents, Tris and the mysterious Four must find out what makes Divergents dangerous before it's too late.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2683742745/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1840309/
<CrazyLemon> yay or nay?
<zdobersek> hunger games 2.1?
<marko-_-> a ve kdo za kako kul navigacijo za iphone
<marko-_-> offline seveda. Pri google maps lahko samo en del mape shraniš
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-23
<upd> :)
<napsy> dan
<upd> jo
<napsy> ka dogaja
<upd> nič
<upd> iščemo psa k sta ušla
<napsy> good luck
<upd> ty
<upd> pa ti
<napsy> work, work, work :)
<upd> a se ne naveličaš :D
<napsy> se navelicam
<napsy> zato pa so dopusti :)
<upd> hehe upam da ti je usaj zanimivo kar delaš
<yang> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @23.07.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:54, Kulminacija: 11:09:30, Sončni zahod: 18:44:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 09min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/23/uk_government_officially_adopts_open_document_format/
<Pepelka13> UK government officially adopts Open Document Format • The Register
<Pepelka13> »Microsoft insurgency fails, earns snarky remark from UK digital services head«
<CrazyLemon> a ni bilo o tem govora že ene 2 leti nazaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher, sej te stvari ne grejo hitro
<lynxlynxlynx> stdout: ""
<lynxlynxlynx> stderr: ""
<lynxlynxlynx> exit code: 1
<lynxlynxlynx> process error: "Unknown error"
<lynxlynxlynx> gee, thanks
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<CrazyLemon> yay..čez eno uro bo zmankalo elektrike.. again
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bod vesel da se s takim ne ukvarjaš: Make sure SELinux is disabled or else the installation process might fail.
<idioterna> a to mas ksno dobro vedeyevalko
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne rabiš vedeževalke ko za električno omrežje skrbi elektro primorska
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda se ne ukvarjam s takimi.. tudi če bi se hotu prej zmanjka elektrike preden se začne installation process :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84_> juhuuuu zdobersek
 * zdobersek postreze sasa84_ s kavo
<sasa84_> ooo hvala zdobersek
<sasa84_> ful si <:O~
<CrazyLemon> http://www.browserleaks.com/canvas
<Pepelka13> HTML5 Canvas Fingerprinting — BrowserLeaks.com
<CrazyLemon> sup ppl
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti si Å¡el zdaj pred kratkim na krk al je bil en drug otok?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: krk
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-24
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: cres pa losinj, ampak enkrat via krk
<dz0ny> jutro
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kakšne so pa ceste na krku?
<idioterna> uredu
<CrazyLemon> ok..thats all :) ty
<idioterna> mislm s specjalko gresk omot
<idioterna> gres komot
<CrazyLemon> ne vozim specialke tko da bo tudi mtb Å¡el komot :)
<CrazyLemon> slišal sem neki da so prenavljali cesto in da so zdaj veliko bolj kolesu prijazne
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> so ja
<CrazyLemon> dva modela Å¡latata po kablih
<CrazyLemon> upam da bosta kaj popravila
<CrazyLemon> al pa izvajata MITM
<yang> peerajo
<CrazyLemon> pa sta Å¡la
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi je kr naenkrat črn  zaslon pri tanovih mapsih na guglu?
<CrazyLemon> pa flickering je ko se premikam po zemljevidu
<idioterna> to sam v firefoxu tko dela
<idioterna> v chromiumu je ok
<dz0ny> ravno obratno :D
<idioterna> pr men ne
<CrazyLemon> aja..chrome uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> latest and shittiest
<idioterna> zanimiv
<yang> men maps cudno rendrirajo
<yang> live view ne dela optimalno ampak mislim da potrebuje flash
<yang> ostalo vec al manj dela
<dz0ny> idioterna: intel?
<idioterna> ivy bridge ja
<sasa84> juhu
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<CrazyLemon> torej..je kakšna rešitev za ta črn zaslon za google maps?
<zdobersek> CPU
<CrazyLemon> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=394742
<Pepelka13> Issue 394742 - chromium - WebGL crashing/flickering - An open-source project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 50 Classic PC Games Now Available on Linux Through GOG  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3rNewh17lMU/50-classic-pc-games-now-available-linux-gog
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/nad-saharo-izginilo-alzirsko-potnisko-letalo/342634
<Pepelka13> Nad Saharo izginilo alžirsko potniško letalo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Alžirske oblasti so sporočile, da so izgubile stik s potniškim letalom družbe Air Algeire, ki je bilo na poti iz Ouagadougouja v Burkini Faso v alžirsko prestolnico. Na letalu je bilo 116 ljudi.«
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e eno
<CrazyLemon> aliens maybe?
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/07/24/algerian-plane-disappears/13084329/
<Pepelka13> Air Algerie plane carrying 116 disappears from radar
<Pepelka13> »An Air Algerie flight en route to Algiers from Burkina Faso with 116 people aboard -- including 50 French citizens -- disappeared from radar early Thursday over the Sahara apparently during bad weather.«
<yang> rusi
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> vreme :)
<CrazyLemon> js Å¡e vedno pravim da so alieni
<yang> eden od teh treh faktorjev verjetno
<yang> mogoce so ruski marsovci k majo slabo vreme
<CrazyLemon> kako so lahko marsovci ruski
<CrazyLemon> deep down si res pravi komunist
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat je vse rusko
<zdobersek> such a Russian thing to say
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kronometer je jutri?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sabbath
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol je v nedeljo zadnja etapa?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: au Champs-Élysées!
<zdobersek> ta ra ta ra ra
<zdobersek> Since 1975, the last stage of the Tour de France has finished on the Champs-Élysées, with riders typically making six to eight circuits back and forth on the avenue, with a furious final sprint.
<zdobersek> fu-ri-ous.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se vidiva tam?
<zdobersek> pri Lacoste shopu?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.gog.com/news/gogcom_now_supports_linux
<Pepelka13> News - GOG.com Now Supports Linux! - GOG.com
<Pepelka13> »GOG.com, the biggest DRM-Free online distribution platform, launches Linux support! 50+ games available, tarballs provided, Ubuntu and Mint supported.«
<sasa84_> zdobersek,Champs-Élysées? oui, ouiiii!!!!!!
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a si gledal Lucy?
<CrazyLemon> a sm že omenil da sovražim EP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek žal ne.. ne tokrat!
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx lucy?
<lynxlynxlynx> black widow action movie
<CrazyLemon> .imdb lucy
<jabuk> Lucy (2014) 90 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 56 review excerpts provided by Metacritic.com (undefined glasov) MT: 2 critic
<jabuk> A woman, accidentally caught in a dark deal, turns the tables on her captors and transforms into a merciless warrior evolved beyond human logic.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4114984217/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2872732/
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> zgleda ok
<CrazyLemon> ni pa še na mojem pašniku :)
<CrazyLemon> oh..morgan freeman
<CrazyLemon> to je pa must see
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * sasa84_ požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon se polula
<sasa84_> .gif pissing lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/cqLxStdbAGVnW/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> hm
<CrazyLemon> .gif lemon peeing
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<sasa84_> :o
<CrazyLemon> .gif peeing lemon
<sasa84_> .pic lemon peeing
<jabuk> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/2b/2b5ffa058c36eea6b15db660e2183a72e50362d843dcb7d6d1af979bd63fdcd9.jpg
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/cqLxStdbAGVnW/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> .gig lemon drops water
<sasa84_> .gif lemon drops water
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/JfJAKlVG86qs/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> sklep: CrazyLemon ne lula!
<sasa84_> aja, čak
<sasa84_> .gif yeti peeing
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Uh8JZWhsriV9e/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> oj dz0ny_
<zdobersek> .gif peeling lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/cqLxStdbAGVnW/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> lemon do not pee!
<CrazyLemon> but maybe..just maybe
<zdobersek> lemond grind!
<CrazyLemon> .gif squirting lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/cqLxStdbAGVnW/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> nope..not a squirter
<sasa84_> squirting lemon LOL
<sasa84_> .gif lemon water
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/KEh0MdegscXE4/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je squirting lemon lol?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je druzga..bleeding?
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: GOG bo kmalu začel ponujati igre tudi za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41905/#p41905
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Vlada UK sprejela odprt datotečni zapis  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41906/#p41906
<CrazyLemon> stupid facebook
<CrazyLemon> skenslam thumbnail pri postu
<CrazyLemon> in kaj naredi facebook.. pokaže ga seveda
<sasa84> http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/aeNo6Bb_700b.jpg
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> miške, pridne bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-25
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 11.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @25/07/2014 08:32:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+13.23+E
<napsy> dan
<yang> jutro
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Vlada UK sprejela odprt datotečni zapis  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41907/#p41907
<dz0ny> datotečni?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> Result Code:
<Sky[x]> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Sky[x]> virtual box pa win testna masina
<dz0ny> OSX :)
<CrazyLemon> datotečni :)
<Sky[x]> sploh se mi ne sana kaj nardit :D
<dz0ny> .aptf libIL.so.1:
<dz0ny> .aptf libIL.so
<jabuk> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libIL.so > libdevil-dev [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libIL.so > libdevil-dev [not amd64]
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> .aptf libbass.so
<CrazyLemon> devil's lib
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Gb_PJ-iWLpI/U8_frlc_szI/AAAAAAACcrs/aLIXB0hLFeY/w637-h825-no/20140723085806379_0001.tif
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/so-thats-why.jpg
 * CrazyLemon buys some axe shower gel
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/3JlrDr3.gif
<yang> http://weknowmemes.com/2014/07/9-anal-reasons-you-should-never-partially-cover-up-a-canada-shirt/ heh
<Pepelka13> 9 ‘ANAL’ Reasons You Should Never Partially Cover Up A ‘CANADA’ Shirt | WeKnowMemes
<Pepelka13> »9 'ANAL' Reasons You Should Never Partially Cover Up A 'CANADA' Shirt«
<yang> http://svet24.si/clanek/novice/kronika/53d152b6967b4/tragedija-v-grosuplju-trije-mrtvi-zaradi-ljubosumja
<Pepelka13> »{{description}}«
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> Pepelka13: you said it!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @25.07.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:06, Kulminacija: 11:09:34, Sončni zahod: 18:42:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 04min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> also prvi primer algualrjs in the wild
<dz0ny> pa da je slovenski + news site
<dz0ny> clanki so meh
<idioterna> yang: ta je pa zate
<idioterna> http://www.thelocal.de/20140725/language-barrier-foils-supermarket-hold-up
<Pepelka13> Robber fails because he can't speak German - The Local
<Pepelka13> »An armed robber fled a Berlin supermarket empty-handed in frustration over his lack of German language skills.«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY1FSsUV-8c
<Pepelka13> Andrew Sorensen OSCON 2014 Keynote: "The Concert Programmer" - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »From OSCON 2014: Is it possible to imagine a future where “concert programmers” are as common a fixture in the worlds auditoriums as concert pianists? In thi...«
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Now Available to Download, 12.04 Users Prompted to Upgrade  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rADgRiVpTEA/ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-released
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<yang> idioterna: pr nas ponavad roparji pravjo "vadi pare"
<yang> una storija je na naslovnici slovenskih novic
<yang> ce kdo koga zakolje se ponavad tam znajde
<yang> o saska
<CrazyLemon> yang nacionalist si ti..vsi roparji so torej južnjaki
<CrazyLemon> +a tak
<zdobersek> mogoce pa je on s Arktike?
<pitko> dan
<pitko> k mi lahk kdo razloži zakva se google talk plugin kresa skos v chromu
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Vlada UK sprejela odprt datotečni zapis  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41908/#p41908
<yang> http://www.thelocal.se/20140723/swedes-most-beautiful-in-the-nordics
<Pepelka13> Swedes voted 'most beautiful' in the Nordics - The Local
<Pepelka13> »Who is the fairest of them all? Swedes are, according to the rest of the Nordic nations in a recent survey.«
<CrazyLemon> evo..sedaj se da naročat tudi v slovenskem jeziku iz tujine http://www.rosebikes.si/ \o/
<Pepelka13> Rose Versand bike shop MTB mountain bike road bike trekking bike triathlon bike mail order company, e-bikes
<CrazyLemon> sicer so opisi še vedno v angleščini ampak ok :)
<dz0ny> FAKE, FAKE, FAKE
<dz0ny> zihr kakšni nigerjci
<dz0ny> k čekirajo ta kanal
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> tok je fejk k tist tvoj angularjs :p
<CrazyLemon> !g de sl gelbe
<Pepelka13> SPD-SL-Rennrad-Plattensatz gelb/schw. Shimano SM-SH 11 ... http://www.amazon.de/SPD-SL-Rennrad-Plattensatz-gelb-schw-Shimano-SM-SH/dp/B001DJQWP4
<CrazyLemon> !t de sl gelbe
<Pepelka13> rumena
<CrazyLemon> dobil sem kupon za 10€ na tej strani če kdo rabi (ob nakupu nad 50€ se ga lahko vnovči)
<CrazyLemon> torej lih za poštnino :)
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> padu sm z novim biciklom
<idioterna> nc mu ni.
<idioterna> pa cucek k me je s ceste zrinu je tut ok :)
<CrazyLemon> no pokaži odrgnine da vidimo kaj je tebi
<idioterna> me bo suni slikala k pride domov
<idioterna> nc kej dost mi ni k sm pol se skor 2k visincov naredu
<CrazyLemon> a tako hudo je
<idioterna> pa 70km
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtO7p7o9xWU
<Pepelka13> Motorcycle Near Miss With Cyclist - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This cyclist was one lucky man... For licensing/usage please contact: licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom«
<yang> idioterna: moj sosed pravi, da un k pretirava ni cist gladek, ce bi pa 3 zenske polozu eno za drugo pa bi vse rekle da so ble zadovoljne pa bi se lahk hvalil :)
<yang> on ma tak poseben humor
<yang> CrazyLemon: na keri strani
<yang> Amazon ?
<CrazyLemon> yang prej sm jo omenu
<CrazyLemon> rosebikes.si
<yang> aha
<yang> nad 50 nimam namena narocit, rabu bi edin povoje, mi je pa ze idioterna povedu kje se jih dobi pr nas
<idioterna> yang: js komot eno samo trikrat zapored polozim, tko da kar se tega tice nism nc prkrajsan
<yang> idioterna: no tut to je neki, ce ni drugih
<idioterna> tut veckrat gre
<idioterna> ne, to je tezje
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> zarad coolidge efekta
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coolidge_effect
<Pepelka13> Coolidge effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> sej zenske lahko dozivijo vec orgazmov zapored
<yang> to je znano
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> coolidge efekt je to da ce skos z eno obcujes ti prej al slej ne vstane vec, ce se ksna nova pojav si pa takoj spet ready
<yang> aha
<idioterna> to je dobr dokumentiran pojav
<idioterna> smisel tega se pa spekulira da je v tem, da moras cim vec razlicnih oplodit
<yang> ja
<yang> iz zivalskega sveta je to seveda sprejemljivo, ce si alfa samec
<idioterna> a iz cloveskega pa ni?
<idioterna> al kaj
<yang> tudi
<idioterna> yang: lej kaj sm najdu v sluzbi v kopalnci
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/so-thats-why.jpg
<yang> kamero ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> gel za tusiranje k ma takole nalepko
<yang> ja to je bedarija
<yang> zato vsi po axih smrdijo
<idioterna> kako bedarija
<idioterna> js si nism znal pojasnt zakaj se zenske tok zanimajo zame
<idioterna> zdej pa vem
<idioterna> k se skos tusiram!
<yang> haha
<yang> aja tak gel uporablas
<idioterna> aja ne vem ce ma axe kej s tem
<yang> no morda je kej na tem, jaz ga ne
<idioterna> ne sej ga ne uporablam
<yang> mislim da je bolj marketinska fora in ni kaj dosti drugacen od drugih
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> itak
<idioterna> sej to je job teh ljudi
<idioterna> k trzijo take cheap gele
<yang> pac cimbolj zavajati ljudi, za bolj uspesno pordajo
<yang> prodajo
<yang> sej coca cola ni nic drugacna
<idioterna> ah zavajat
<yang> vcasih so vrteli 26 kadrov na sekunda , 2 od teh sta bli slikci cocacole na predstavah, potem so pa ljudje pili ko zmesani
<idioterna> ce kdo resno vzame tole ma resnejse probleme
<yang> ti si tiste 2 slikci videl, vendar tako hitro da nisi dojel, potem si pa samo zejen postal
<yang> pol so to seveda prepovedali
<yang> sosed je uporabljal AXE najverjetneje in je ful mocen vonj, se pol ure je na hodniku disalo, al ga je pa tok pretirano nanesel
<idioterna> evo, nsfw: http://bou.si/pic/a-terrier-did-this.jpg
<yang> ma dobr to ni hudga
<idioterna> aja sam verjetno ne axe shower gel
<idioterna> axe majo tut druge, bl smrdlive stvari
<yang> nevem teh axejev je kaksnih 5 vrst
<yang> moral bi se kaksnega za geje nardit, da ne bi bli diskriminirani, da ma kontra efekt
<yang> v kampaniji privlaci samo nasprotni spol
<yang> v ameriki se verjetn tut tacga ze dobi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čak..a je pes skoču nate?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> nism ga hotu zbit
<idioterna> pa sm mal odvil pa zabremzu
<idioterna> pa letu s ceste cez balanco
<yang> pocen si jo odnesel
<CrazyLemon> aja..ker zgleda kot da te je on spraskal
<idioterna> basically sm se ustavu na riti pa z eno roko kolo nad sabo drzu
<idioterna> pes je kr spizdil :)
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/moving-libreoffice-saves-toulouse-1-million
<Pepelka13> Moving to LibreOffice saves Toulouse 1 million | Joinup
<lynxlynxlynx> a je že flamewar na st? :)
<CrazyLemon> st ni objavil novice
<CrazyLemon> ali pač?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž "ne še"
<CrazyLemon> tudi tiste o UK ter opendocument ni objavil..vsaj js nisem zasledil
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ne sledim novicam na st
<CrazyLemon> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> ln
<netkat> libreoffice je fajn, mi je vsec tex plugin, ni glih vim ma dobro:P pa Happy SysAdmin day vsem sysadminom tukaj, kar ga je se ostalo ヽ( ﾟДﾟ)人(ﾟДﾟ )ﾉ
<netkat> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> http://xkcd.com/705/
<Pepelka13> xkcd: Devotion to Duty
<netkat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU se se zmer narezim, ma je we dude
<Pepelka13> The Website Is Down - Sales Guy vs. Web Dude - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »The Website Is Down - Sales Guy vs. Web Dude«
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-26
<yang> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<yang> dva pridna
<yang> gres kam CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> yang odvisno od vremena.. sedaj kaže da ne grem nikamor :)
<yang> aja, nisem gledal napovedi
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk1> V ponedeljek bo na Primorskem delno jasno, drugod pretežno oblačno. Dopoldne bo ponekod v vzhodnih krajih še rahlo deževalo, popoldne pa bo povsod po državi nastalo nekaj ploh in neviht. V torek se bo nadaljevalo nestanovitno vreme. Predvsem na zahodu bodo občasno padavine, v vzhodni polovici Slovenije pa bo več sonca.
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk1> Tudi v sosednjih pokrajinah bo spremenljivo oblačno, predvsem danes popoldne, ponoči in jutri bodo krajevne padavine, deloma nevihte.
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @26.07.2014 6:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 89%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:38:14, Kulminacija: 11:09:35, Sončni zahod: 18:40:56
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 02min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> nekak bi bot moral znati sparsati tudi aktualno napoved - Danes bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Pojavljale se bodo krajevne plohe in nevihte, sredi dneva najprej predvsem v zahodnih krajih, nato tudi drugod po državi.
<yang> dobro plohe so nekaj normalnega za poletje
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo od kolesarjenja danes
 * CrazyLemon gre nazaj v posteljo
<CrazyLemon> no najprej bom pofixal tole napoved pa prognozo
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 si pofixal strežnik? :)
<gregor3000> ne. backup je bil dva dni starejsi od napada in je okuzen. zdaj pa vse kar imam je baza od lani iz avgusta
<gregor3000> moram pogruntat kako na novo namestit wp in uporabit staro bazo od lani
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa to
<gregor3000> hack
<gregor3000> hacked
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to kaj
<idioterna> "nic od kolesarjenja"
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ker bo dež
<CrazyLemon> čez dobri dve urci
<idioterna> jsm lihkar psa pelu in je vreme super
<idioterna> aja
<CrazyLemon> in js TRENUTNO ne zmorem narest 110km v dveh urah :D
<idioterna> a k nisi na vrh hriba :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..sej v ljubljani bo komaj enkrat po 14.00 dež
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa enkrat okrog 10ih
<idioterna> ja sej razmislam da bi su mal v hrib tlele
<idioterna> se jit regeneracijo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna res nisem na vrh hriba..sm na pol poti :)
<idioterna> no sam ne mors se spuscat 110km?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna glede na to da je bila sežana v načrtu nikakor ne morem prit v sežano samo s spuščanjem, ne :)
<CrazyLemon> no najprej je bil krk v načrtu in nato sežana..zdaj pa postelja
<idioterna> kaj pa ce vzames marelo? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti pa maš pull request :)
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 madona..kakšne backupe pa to delaš..enkrat na 11 mesecev? :D
<CrazyLemon> še ubuntu.si ma več backupov pa jih sploh ne delamo :D
<gregor3000> enkrat lani je bil tak halo zaradi vdorov v WP. pa sem pojacal pass, naredil backup baze, potem sem pa hotel vse iz streznika dol potegna pa me je blokiralo. kot da sem spam ali ddos. po tistem pa nisem ve; delal backupov.
<gregor3000> saj v bistvu imam vse podatke na disku smao niso v taki obliki d abi pritisnil knof in bi se povrnili na streznik
<gregor3000> it's an outbreak...: Yes, there is a huge outbreak right now and it's characteristics are exactly what you described. The attacker seems to be exploiting a vector and automatically injecting every PHP file. You're going to need to reinstall all core, plugins and theme files to recover.
<CrazyLemon> kaj je vulnerable ? plugin?
<gregor3000> oh ya bemu sem vedel da je ta hudic!!! uni od hosta nic ne vejo!! sem vedel da ne more biti tiny mce
<gregor3000> ja Wysia za news letter posiljat je bil
<gregor3000> ravno berem prekleto. pa sem ga hotel zadnjic pobrisat...
<CrazyLemon> ja no..figures pošiljanje news letter == spam anyway :D
<gregor3000> ja samo so mi ga avtomatizirali. najvecja fora je, ker ga sploh nismo nikoli uporabili!!!
<gregor3000> enga bom fental :-)
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.sucuri.net/2014/07/remote-file-upload-vulnerability-on-mailpoet-wysija-newsletters.html
<Pepelka13> Remote File Upload Vulnerability in WordPress MailPoet Plugin (wysija-newsletters) | Sucuri Blog
<Pepelka13> »Marc-Alexandre Montpas, from our research team, found a serious security vulnerability in the MailPoet WordPress plugin. This bug allows an attacker to upload a«
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
 * CrazyLemon posodobi plugine na ubuntu.si
<gregor3000> ja to je to
<gregor3000> pa fora je ker ga sploh nisem uporabil in ga niti ne potrebujem. ker sem odkril kako poslati mass mail z TB.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jo
<dz0ny> danes si pa zgoden
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol to bo cist zmedl yanga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, že vstal?????
<sasa84> no way...to je zihr bot
<sasa84> al ma pa mami njegov komp, k za kšn recept gleda
<sasa84> elow dz0ny  da đonko ;)
<sasa84> wacap
<dz0ny> sasa84: jutro
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<idioterna> o sasa84_
<sasa84_> elow idioterna
<idioterna> ti rada gledas naked men ane
<sasa84_> joj idioterna .... jst rada gledam sam tebe
<idioterna> aja?
<sasa84_> jst vse rada pogledam, če je z okusom ;)
<idioterna> sej ves da bom mogu to v obrazec napisat ane
<idioterna> pol bom mel pa zaslisevanje
<sasa84_> damn :\
<idioterna> "kdo je ta sasa84? rojena? dekliski priimek matere?"
<sasa84_> "stan? dedne bolezni?..."
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vse to
<idioterna> no uceri sm enga psa resil gotove smrti, pa je to nastal:
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/a-terrier-did-this.jpg
<sasa84_> ooo, ful lepo idioterna
<sasa84_> kaj pa je blo s kužkom?
<idioterna> cesto je branil :)
<sasa84_> uf, auč!
<sasa84_> pa sej si ves popraskan
<idioterna> ja mogu sm mal zmanevrirat
<idioterna> pa so ble razne rastline na poti, pa pesek po tleh
<sasa84_> a si skoču za njim?
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> umaknu sm se mu
<idioterna> pa premocno zaviral
<idioterna> sm cez balanco letu
<sasa84_> ou
<idioterna> no sam pol ko sm se pobral pa preveru da sm cel
<idioterna> sm su se 70 kilometrov
<idioterna> tko da ocitno nism neki zlo polomlen
<sasa84_> še sreča... lohk bi se finu razbil
<dz0ny> yay we doploy automagicly
<yang> Fiber7. Das neue, ultraschnelle Fiber-to-the-Home (FTTH) Angebot für unschlagbare 777 Franken pro Jahr. Das sind Fr. 64.75 pro Monat.
<yang> Fiber7. 1000/1000 Megabit pro Sekunde. Gigabit-Speed, symmetrisch.
<sasa84_> jutro yang
<yang> o saska
<yang> jaz bom sel pocas ze na kosilo, sem zgodaj vstal
<sasa84_> ?
<sasa84_> zdej je malca yang
<yang> ne, jaz grem ponavad na zgodnje kosilo
<dz0ny> burp
<dz0ny> zajtrk
<dz0ny> no razen ce si ob 5am vstal
<yang> ob 11h bom sel
<yang> pa malcam popoldan raje
<yang> pa zvecer
<idioterna> yang: kje je to?
<idioterna> zurich?
<yang> ja po celi svici napreljujejo, Fiber7/Init7 je Winterthur, tam so najprej napeljali
<idioterna> dvomim da po celi svici loh dobis to
<idioterna> k nimajo decouplanga last mile
<idioterna> morjo met svoje omrezje
<idioterna> da te loh prklopjo
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (1512f93) : The build has errored.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/30903165
<yang> idioterna: ja no, pocas delajo na tem, ponavadi trzijo prek svojega omrezja ja
<yang> tako kot t2 pri nas
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (13b1d69) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/30903238
<idioterna> to ponavad pomen par urbanih sredisc
<yang> oni majo pac pokrit z optiko un kraj kjer je firma, pol pa morda v kooperaciji z drugimi firmami vzamejo omrezje v zakup in trzijo svoje produkte
<yang> mislim daje obrazlozeno na strani
<yang> https://www.fiber7.ch/fiber7-verfugbarkeit/
<yang> torej bazira na L1 od monopolista
<yang> ampak ej z njihovimi placami je to prakticno zastonj produkt
<yang> ceprav z gigabit internetom nimas kaj delat
<idioterna> kako nimas
<idioterna> men bi ful prov prsu
<yang> ja kok traffica pa nardis
<yang> verjetno je v pogodbi, da storitve ne smes vnaprej trziti na takem omrezju
<yang> isto kt google fiber
<yang> dokler je za namen osebne, nekomercialne rabe je verjetno ok, drugace moras vec doplacati za poslovno resitev
<yang> aja ti tam nimas optike doma
<yang> drgac tut T-2 ze trzi 500mbit
<idioterna> 50/50 bi blo lih prov
<idioterna> giga/giga bi blo pa udobno
<yang> no bi moral res ogromno prometa imeti da bi izkoristil 1 Gbit
<yang> tut diske bi moral imeti hitre
<yang> ne vem kok dosegajo SSDji
<yang> lahko imas seveda razdeljeno med vec masin
<Gregor3000> samo te visoke kapacitete so po navadi le do ISP
<Gregor3000> ok next topic: bomo vzeli strežnik za backupe?
<Gregor3000> eh...
<Gregor3000> nisem to mislil vprašat tu. sem pa hotel vprašat ali je dobra ideja dase strežnik za backupe poganja iz USB ključa?
<Gregor3000> ali se sploh kaj potem zapisuje na ključ?
<Gregor3000> otroci okrog skačejo in se tepejo in potem je to to...še malo pa bom začel passworde tule pisat :-)
<idioterna> yang: moj desktop SSD nardi okol 400MB/s
<idioterna> kar je cist zadost za napolnt gigabit
<idioterna> pa ni nc posebnga
<idioterna> samsung 830
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtaH-7TIgAA2ZmD.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bo
<CrazyLemon> yang ni več prognoze
<CrazyLemon> ampak .obeti
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..ne bo :D
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Plohe in nevihte bodo vse bolj pogoste in bodo postopno zajele večji del države.Ponoči in jutri bo pretežno oblačno z občasnimi krajevnimi padavinami, deloma nevihtami. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 13 do 18, najvišje dnevne od 21 do 25, na vzhodu in na Primorskem do 27 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo pretežno oblačno. Dopoldne bo ponekod v vzhodnih krajih rahlo deževalo, popoldne pa bodo tudi drugod po državi nastale plohe in nevihte. V torek bo na zahodu pretežno oblačno z občasnim dežjem, na vzhodu pa bo večinoma suho in bolj sončno.
<CrazyLemon> meh prekleti weatherpro.. najprej piše da bo dež okrog 10ih zdaj pa vidim na radarju da ga ne bo še vsaj dobro uro
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @26.07.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:38:14, Kulminacija: 11:09:35, Sončni zahod: 18:40:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 02min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @26.07.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:14, Kulminacija: 13:09:35, Sončni zahod: 20:40:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 02min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> GCC 4.9 is doing “some seriously crazy shit” according to Linus Torvalds https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/7/24/584
<Pepelka13> LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: Random panic in load_balance() with 3.16-rc
<idioterna> he's right ce js prov berem ta asm
<idioterna> pa ce res ignorira -mno-red-zone
<idioterna> nimam 4.9 se nikjer
<dz0ny> As an ex-compiler guy, I'm worried that this bug exists in earlier releases.
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sej bi sprobu pa se mi ne da do racunalnika
<lynxlynxlynx> compiler bug, nič nenavadnega
<lynxlynxlynx> pa še popravljeno je že, zeh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> incoming
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1
<Pepelka13> Blitzortung.org – live lightning map – live thunderstorms
<CrazyLemon> o ja :)
<Pepelka13> »Storm map with live lightning strikes, based on data from the lightning detection network Blitzortung.org.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en
<Pepelka13> Real-Time Lightning Map :: LightningMaps.org
<CrazyLemon> tole je še boljše
<CrazyLemon> boljši zoom
<CrazyLemon> in madona natančno je
<CrazyLemon> tist krog ko se Å¡iri res pride takrat zvok
<dz0ny> glavno da mi uspe android sesut ce hocem mdsn discovery nardit
<CrazyLemon> CM?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce se ti da probat https://www.dropbox.com/s/xv7a9ynau64voa6/app-debug.apk
<Pepelka13> Dropbox - app-debug.apk
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj to
<dz0ny> ce se ti app odpre
<dz0ny> al ti crashne mobitel
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> k pol sem epic bug najdu
<CrazyLemon> €€
<CrazyLemon> spet  ta mopidy :)
<dz0ny> danes je sprint :)
<CrazyLemon> kako napreduje tvoj WP sprint? :D
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo avgust :D
<dz0ny> majbe jutr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2014-07-26-13-15-30.png
<dz0ny> hum zgleda je samo moj buld tolk buggy
<dz0ny> thx
<CrazyLemon> pa am.. crasha app
<CrazyLemon> ko grem nazaj za izhod
<yang> idioterna: http://www.pctipp.ch/tests/web-dienste/artikel/fiber7-test-das-schnellste-internet-der-schweiz-80600/
<Pepelka13> Fiber7-Test: Das schnellste Internet der Schweiz - PCtipp.ch
<Pepelka13> »Mit dem Gbit-Glasfaser-Anschluss für nur 65 Franken will Init7 den Markt aufmischen. Hält das Angebot, was es verspricht?«
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10488253_10153060781866165_3384516890050534152_n.jpg?oh=93d3652a77dec7c811cc27260eaaac3e&oe=545829A7
<lynxlynxlynx> ujaa, tole pa Å¡e bo nevihta
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> kr fajn je padal pri nas ja
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj ste nam dez poslali ?
<yang> lih nad ljubljano je
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..pa dosti strel
<yang> aja hvala za opozorilo grem izklopiti DSL
<CrazyLemon> yang ni treba
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš meni ni bilo nič
<yang> mi je ze 3 modeme scrvlo
<yang> bols preventiva
<dz0ny> well un moj nick switch je bil zarad strele
<dz0ny> kr fajn počl
<dz0ny> glavno stikalo vrglo ven
<yang> ni panike po optiki ne prebija, sam po telefonskem kablu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lots of nick switches :D
<yang> tista radarska slika je super, tocno ves kdaj pride
<sasa84_> fantje...a od takih pocen gps urc je garmin forunner 10?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ garmin fenix je bl poceni
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> sasa84_: mors koda dobit da bo s tabo tekel, pol ne rabis trackerja
<dz0ny> koga*
<sasa84_> jst rabm za razdaljo mert...k mi fon tam zadi po hlačah skače :P
<CrazyLemon> sej tko al tko ne rabiš trackerja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zato obstajajo bandi za roko
<CrazyLemon> kjer daš gor telefon
<sasa84_> tist ful sux
<sasa84_> ga mam raj "nad ritjo" :P
<CrazyLemon> zaradi mene ga lahko maš tudi V
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> in ja..10ka je najbl poceni
<CrazyLemon> cesta je cca. 100m stran js pa voham zavore
<yang> a si gllih  na klancu ?
<CrazyLemon> nekje na pol klanca :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> sem gledal zadnjic iz ankarana
<yang> proti kopru
<yang> kok je pozidan un hrib markovec
<yang> od tam se dobro vidi
<yang> ful je pozidan vse
<yang> cisto desno zgoraj so una neprodana nova stanovanja
<yang> ne vem zakaj jih niso prodali
<sasa84_> markovc rulz :P
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..tista belo črna
<CrazyLemon> ker suxajo
<yang> je pa treba cez avtocesto pol da do kopra prides
<Gandalfar> sasa84_, 'spi belt'
<sasa84_> Gandalfar,?
<Gandalfar> sasa84_, http://www.spibelt.com/products/spibelt/the-original-spibelt za tect
<Pepelka13> SPIbelt: The Original Small Personal Item Belt
<Pepelka13> »The Original SPIbelt expands to hold any smart phone, keys, credit cards, cash, and even a passport. Ideal for fitness, travel, and more. Call 866.966.4440«
<Gandalfar> sasa84_, it's awsum
<CrazyLemon> reinvented marsupio :D
<sasa84_> kulči Gandalfar
<Gandalfar> sasa84_, jzt ga mam zdej kaksen let pa ga se nisem uspel unicit
<Gandalfar> sasa84_, pa izkaze se da tud mal sciti pred vodo
<Gandalfar> tko da parkrat k me je nalivu dobu je bil telefon cist suh
<CrazyLemon> je kr ugodna cena :)
<CrazyLemon> pa free shipping
<sasa84_> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/p720x720/10404213_10152325704961312_6333608111371427064_n.jpg?oh=c743d3a59b3c02a840f9142203966838&oe=54410C65
<yang> moje sozalje, da poslusas radio center
<yang> jst ga moram vcas v sluzbi
<sasa84_> sej ne, ga sploh nism Å¡e nikol...en je to objavu na fbju :)
<sasa84_> jst mam še največkrat val202... pa kšn radio1 (je fajn za radarje ipd) :P
<yang> :)
<yang> nacionalni radii so fajn ko se vozis po avtocesti ker dalec lovijo
<CrazyLemon> pa v predorih so edini prisotni!
<yang> tut na avstijskem koroskem lahko lovis slovenske oddajnike, enkrat sem jih celo na krku
<yang> tko, da ni sumelo
<sasa84_> čeprou...k jst včasih šaltam po kanalih.... pišuka da ars pa ognjišče povsod lovi :P
<CrazyLemon> ars zihr dobiš tudi v postojnski jami :p
<idioterna> ognjisce pa tut u peklu :)
<idioterna> tm pr borovnici
<sasa84_> haha yang :D
<yang> sasa84_: ognjisce tes povsod lovi
<yang> tes/res
<yang> mislim da tut na koroskem
<yang> zgleda, da mmajo ful oddajnikov, da se slisi bozji glas v vsako vas
<yang> to bi lahko bil njihov moto "bozji glas v vsako vas"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se enkrat bi te prosu https://www.dropbox.com/s/79psxm0upt3jhyr/app-debug-unaligned.apk
<Pepelka13> Dropbox - app-debug-unaligned.apk
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj pa si si zadal nalogo da mi crashas android? :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne uporabljas xposed a ne ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<CrazyLemon> pure CM11
<CrazyLemon> 4.4.4
<dz0ny> pol ti ne bo
<dz0ny> xposed bridge je bil kriv
<dz0ny> sm mislu da je pa network stack
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny settings ne dela
<CrazyLemon> mopidy pa kaže sam blank canvas
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> vse kul
<dz0ny> ce ni crasha je kul :)
<CrazyLemon> ni crasha
<dz0ny> lahko pobrises
<CrazyLemon> hvala na dovoljenju :p
<dz0ny> :$
<sasa84_> ful sta kjut
<sasa84_> .gif gay waving
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/fpHCiGbYem9H2/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> .gif red is blue
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/hjUbD3vFKpA0U/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> u
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/postrizeno-na-postojno.jpg
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> nekdo je mal preveč ciprese postrigu
<sasa84_> sam to je pol vprašanje, če se bodo še lepo obrasle...d ne bodo kr tko rjave ostale
<CrazyLemon> prav slišim dež kako prihaja
<CrazyLemon> :d
<CrazyLemon> let it rain
<CrazyLemon> .gif let it rain
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/lA0pONycTezZK/giphy.gif
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: na Primorskem imate slabš vreme kot pri nas! Kaj zdaj to..
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM global warming in progress!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a ti si Å¡el na metal days? :)
<LorD_DDooM> mhm...gor in dol nazaj me je pralo
<LorD_DDooM> jaz pa še z ruzakom pa boršo na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> aja..danes si Å¡el nazaj
<CrazyLemon> fajn..očitno maš še neki v nogah :D
<LorD_DDooM> saj včeraj je bilo konec
<CrazyLemon> a je beriju zmankal signala da ti je kr ravno črto narisal
<LorD_DDooM> deževalo je na polno... tkoda verjetno zato po uih grapah ni bil dovolj dober signal
<LorD_DDooM> unih
<CrazyLemon> ampak kr lep profil.. precej ravno
<LorD_DDooM> gor grede sem šel na Kladje...nazaj pa čez Žirovski vrh
<LorD_DDooM> lepa Å¡pura
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes mel v načrtu 100+ pa je napoved bila da bo že zjutraj dež
<CrazyLemon> nato je komaj ob enih začelo
<CrazyLemon> stupid weatherpro
<LorD_DDooM> let it rain, let it rain, ...la,la,la we don't care
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/wet-rapha-rising-commute
<idioterna> sej nisi s cukra
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctsDl7g6a1w
<Pepelka13> Romford Cycle Crash - Original - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »The second time I rode into London in an effort to gain some fitness, rather than take the train, ended like this. I was travelling around 22mph through Romf...«
<CrazyLemon> butec..če vozi po napačni strani ceste..kaj je pa pričakoval
<yang> idioterna: Joan Baez na RSLO1
<yang> Sem ze mislu da je v Cankarjevem domu
<yang> pa vidim da ma sele oktobra koncert
<idioterna> ne lovim slo1
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Toulouse z LibreOffice prihranil 1 mio EUR  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41909/#p41909
<yang> 91.8 ne lovis ?
<idioterna> tle ne
<idioterna> v kuhni
<idioterna> sam me ni tam
<yang> ah koncert iz leta 1975, ko je imela se mladosten glas
<idioterna> sej ma se zdej mladosten glas
<idioterna> zihr poznas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkF05D-NJMU
<Pepelka13> Joan Baez 'Rejoice in the Sun' - Silent Running - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Her performance with the footage from the 1972 motion Picture 'Silent Running' Fields of children running wild in the sun Like a forest is your child growing...«
<idioterna> proper hipi film
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak video player ki ima proper DASH support?
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vlc Å¡e posebej pa ne mplayer nista proper
<idioterna> kaj pa je dash?
<CrazyLemon> protokol
<CrazyLemon> !g wiki dash protocol
<Pepelka13> MPEG-Dash - Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Adaptive_Streaming_over_HTTP
<yang> idioterna: veliko jih poznam od teh ko so ble danes na radiu
<yang> bos sel oktobra na koncert ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: noup
<dz0ny> tud ne bo slo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj ne bo Å¡lo?
<dz0ny> k je ponavad encrypted
<CrazyLemon> a o dashu govoriš?
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ne bo Å¡lo?
<dz0ny> tud ce player podpira dash (stripped streaming)
<dz0ny> je vsebina kodirana
<dz0ny> z sejnim ključem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem o čem govoriš
<CrazyLemon> če pravkar gledam siol tv
<dz0ny> o dash :)
<CrazyLemon> prek vlcja
<dz0ny> ja tist je SimpleStreaming
<CrazyLemon> "siol tv" :)
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> prov tko se reče
<dz0ny> dash je pa ko je vsebina kodirana :)
<dz0ny> bbc tko 5.1 oddaje streama
<CrazyLemon> no sej vseeno kako se reče
<CrazyLemon> rad bi da mi dela :D
<dz0ny> ne bo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa že dela..sam ne tko kot bi si želel :)
<CrazyLemon> ves čas neki šteka..včasih kr audio zmanjka pa se včasih vrne
<CrazyLemon> včasih pa ne
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-27
<yang> tkole smo se vcasih povezovali https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtN-viqIYAIp0Yh.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp03AorAWLY
<Pepelka13> Dog passes out from overwhelming joy - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »A pet dog's reaction to a family member returning home after 2 years... which in fairness is 14 years in dog years. The family member was living and working ...«
<Gandalfar> lol
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 2.km  S od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @27/07/2014 11:33:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+14.26+E
<CrazyLemon> ni lol..žalostno je :( .."14" let je bil žalosten
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @27/07/2014 11:45:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<dz0ny> Naša psica to počne ko vid da mačka futram :>
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  S od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @27/07/2014 11:56:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+14.27+E
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a pade v nezavest? :>
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dz0ny> ne jo pa skor zvije od zavisti
<dz0ny> animals :)
<CrazyLemon> mi pa mamo novega člana družine..beaglea maxa :)
<sasa84> ooo čestitke ati CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. no ko sm napisal mi sm mislu sestra ga ima :p
<sasa84> a pol si spet stric CrazyLemon ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja :$
<sasa84> kok kjut
<sasa84> .gif cute
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/upLfa4b4vOBEs/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako bi naredu scrollable div kjer je multiple paragrafov
<CrazyLemon> overflow: auto doesnt do shit
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryangrepper/coolest-cooler-21st-century-cooler-thats-actually
<Pepelka13> COOLEST COOLER: 21st Century Cooler that's Actually Cooler by Ryan Grepper — Kickstarter
<Pepelka13> »The COOLEST is a portable party disguised as a cooler, bringing blended drinks, music and fun to any outdoor occasion.«
<CrazyLemon> $7 mio
<CrazyLemon> idioterna evo en predlog za rapha rising http://app.strava.com/activities/166761015      :>
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | 10 barjanskih klancev solo near Brezovica Pri Ljubljani | Times and Records | Strava
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Intel Linux Graphics Stack Adds Broadwell Support, Improves Bay Trail  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/C5avmoOLKjU/intel-graphics-stack-2014-q2-update
<zdobersek> I'm calling bullshit
<zdobersek> Mr. mitko je dal Stravi popravit visince
<zdobersek> pa mu jih je Strava napihnila
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !
<sasa84_> juuuu zdobersek
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://bou.si/rest/strava-altitude.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek strava itak vedno napihne višince.. zato pa ste na stravi :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... NAHT
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Garmin kr pravilno steje visince
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko endomondo makes you sweat in ti na koncu pokaže 173
<CrazyLemon> 1/3*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> idioterna: to ti je napihnu Nexusov GPS
<zdobersek> ker pac GPS steje visince
<zdobersek> Garmin pa ma barometer
<idioterna> tut telefon ma barometer
<idioterna> sam se strava neumno dela!
<zdobersek> whatevz
<zdobersek> v glavnem, Garminu zaupam
<idioterna> ja men je crknu vceri
<idioterna> sm na 1/4 poti v klanc przgal telefon
<zdobersek> enkrat sem z Rogle & okoliskega hribovja uletel z 2200m visincev
<idioterna> pa mi je namest 430m za cel javor prisodla 550m za 3/4 javora
<CrazyLemon> mhm..strava pač
<zdobersek> sem dal Stravi pofixat elevation, pa je nazaj vrnila >5000m
<idioterna> to je zato k ma un 25m resolution radar elevation map
<idioterna> jsm rapha rising naredu samo z garminom!
<idioterna> nc nism kliku cheat buttonsov
<zdobersek> prove it!
<idioterna> ja sej je na stravi
<idioterna> a grem zdej naklikat
<zdobersek> safe, in a walled garden, for only the rare chosen ones to see
<idioterna> ja klikn na kkosezerece
<zdobersek> nekateri modeli ne razumejo tega, pa potem za vsak ride pofixajo elevation
<zdobersek> poj pa mislijo, da so mel bozja jajca na dohvat ruka
<CrazyLemon> roke*
<zdobersek> whatevz
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Get Snapping: Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 Wallpaper Contest Now Open  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qwOiKvyhu7E/ubuntu-gnome-14-10-wallpaper-contest-opens-entries
<Gregor3000> a če jaz ne pridem do določene strani vsi drugi pa pridejo pomeni, da me strežnik blokira?
<Gregor3000> Request timed out...
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Minitube 2.2 Fixes Playback Issues, Adds Channel Unsubscribe Option  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4asrMIuGjq4/minitube-2-2-playback-fixes-unsubcribe
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 jo lahko pingaš?
<dz0ny> Grega: curl that bitch :)
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000*
<sasa84_> joj dz0ny kakšne besede!!!!
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> skodraj tisto psico?
<idioterna> a je kej narobe s tem?
<sasa84_> [18:48:36] <dz0ny> Grega: curl that bitch :)
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km JZ od TRENTE @27/07/2014 18:41:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+13.71+E
<CrazyLemon> ja..besede na cu** ne uporabljamo na ubuntu.si
<idioterna> sasa84_: ja, sej sm napisu!
<idioterna> 18:52< idioterna> skodraj tisto psico?
<Gregor3000> CrazyLemon: lahko. zgleda, da me je host blokiral. samo zanimivo prej sem lahko obšel preko Tor browserja, zdaj pa tudi ta ne gre...
<idioterna> ja kaj pa to delas
<idioterna> da te blokirajo
<CrazyLemon> meh..zamudil sm tour
<Gregor3000> najprej sem si geslo zamenjal, p aje napisalo da ni spremenilo gesla, ker je bilo staro napačno. ok sem mislil, ali je to sporočilo lažno (ker je bilo geslo pravo) in je dejansko geslo zamenjalo, ali pa je res še staro veljavno. dam logout in probam z novim in ne gre. ok potem je staro veljavno probam staro ne gre. HUH? probam novo in ga pretipkam ne gre... poskusim še enkrat staro in ga pazljivo pretipkam ne gre. in potem
<Gregor3000> "request timed out".
<idioterna> sej bo drug let spet
<Gregor3000> samo fora je ker je ne samo cpanel ampak cela domena blokirana.
<idioterna> Gregor3000: cudn host to
<Gregor3000> ja sej... "brute force attack protection". samo kot kaže so včasih imeli 20 poskusov pred blokado.
<Gregor3000> se mi zdi da so se včasih zelo trudili in imeli stvari bolje urejene. zdaj pa je meh... mogoče so prej imeli še kakega zaposlenega.
<dz0ny>  /<li><a href=".*">(.+)<\/a><\/li>/gmi
<dz0ny> ups
<CrazyLemon> thats invalid link :p
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> evo sasa84_
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bnfcq03kbh5vzbs/IMG_20140727_171049.jpg
<Pepelka13> Dropbox - IMG_20140727_171049.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole je Max
<sasa84_> ooooo
<sasa84_> a se igra z muco od CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ni muca od CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> muca je drugač snežka :D
<sasa84_> joooj, kjuuut
<sasa84_> snežka :D
<sasa84_> od koga pa je ta muca?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ od tete
<CrazyLemon> imajo hišo zravn naše .. pa vrt je tudi zravn našega :)
<sasa84_> sam ma zakon ime ej! :D
<sasa84_> snežka :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmwrpit88hu9ol0/IMG_20140606_191552.jpg  tole je od sestrične pes...ta ji je delal družbo nekaj mesecev
<Pepelka13> Dropbox - IMG_20140606_191552.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa ko vinnya ni.. pa je vesela maxa ko pride na obisk :D
<sasa84_> sam snežka je zakon!!!
<sasa84_> a je vinny umrl?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne..nazaj sestrični je šel
<sasa84_> aaa
<CrazyLemon> vinny je ponavadi celo snežino glavo dal v usta
<CrazyLemon> če mu je preveč tečnarla :D
<CrazyLemon> snežkino*
<sasa84_> buahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> danes je snežka ugriznila maxa..ravno za premoženje :D
<CrazyLemon> in je kr fajn povlekla :D
<sasa84_> lol :D
<sasa84_> auč
<CrazyLemon> mhm..ampak ga ni motlo preveč :>
<sasa84_> o_O
<dz0ny> še ne razmišlja zakaj ma tist :>
<CrazyLemon> samo za lulanje trenutno :D
<dz0ny> .imd jump street 22
<dz0ny> .imdb jump street 22
<CrazyLemon> a si gledal?
<jabuk> 22 Jump Street (2014) 112 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (47,710 glasov) MT: 71/100
<jabuk> After making their way through high school (twice), big changes are in store for officers Schmidt and Jenko when they go deep undercover at a local college.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2671553817/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2294449/
<dz0ny> zdejle
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je ravno za 7.8
<CrazyLemon> vsaj trailer ne zgleda tko
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/jMMX3hI.png
<sasa84_> Å¡ibam laufat
<dz0ny> aja
<sasa84_> ajde ;
<dz0ny> caw
<CrazyLemon> ajde..pazi na mobitel!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam to mora bit slaba kakovost če še vedno ni na mojem pašniku :)
<dz0ny> hdcam pravjo
<dz0ny> zdej sem en nov pašnik najdu
<CrazyLemon> js sm zvest svojemu pašniku :>
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> zdej sem lačen ratu
<dz0ny> grem na pršut
<dz0ny> lp
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> fuj..kalorije!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dt
<idioterna> ma kasne kalorije
<idioterna> kile kvadratni metri na kvadratno sekundo!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-K873WTl9jXI/U9Tb3FdLI1I/AAAAAAAAHAA/z9yrPxUpzds/w795-h238-no/Screen+Shot+2014-07-27+at+4.26.02+pm.png
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Poodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41910/#p41910
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-20
<sasa84> zdobersek: juhuuuu
<zdobersek> hoi
<idioterna> yang: sodelovca je avto zbil
<idioterna> k je su cez cesto pr zeleni.
<idioterna> dost skoda k ga ni rajs bicikl
<idioterna> k neb bil tok polomlen
<Sky[x]> auch
<CrazyLemon> a je avto v redu?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> :/
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/stupid-car.jpg
<CrazyLemon> v redu je.. ne bo dosti plačal za popravilo.. ~180€
<idioterna> pa ene 15k roku
<CrazyLemon> zakaj roku če je rok razbil šipo
<idioterna> polcaj je tko reku
<idioterna> s polcajom se ni za kregat
<idioterna> je baje zravn stal
<CrazyLemon> waat.. sj je splošno dejstvo da policaji ne znajo računat
<CrazyLemon> a to je ta rok k je pri sasa84 doma?
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> idioterna: pa ne moj sosed rok?
<idioterna> sasa84: yup
<sasa84> !!!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: + stroski menjave
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vse všteto v ceno
<CrazyLemon> cca 100+ pride Å¡ipa.. drugo pa je delo + lepilo
<slax0r> si preprican?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r jp.. lani smo menjali sprednjo Å¡ipo
<sasa84> idioterna: pa je v redu? al je kej hudga z njim?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: na?
<CrazyLemon> ko se je srna odločila skočit na avto :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r renaultju.. približno enako star kot tale golf
<slax0r> clio?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r thalia...
<slax0r> torej clio :P
<slax0r> za golfa je mal drazje, 180-220, z odprtino za st. sasije, brez senzorja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.silux.si/izdelki/stekla/vetrobranska-stekla/142098/vetrobransko-steklo-volkswagen-golf-4-sivi-rob-letev?car=461201
<Pepelka> Vetrobransko steklo Volkswagen Golf 4 sivi rob/letev | SILUX
<Pepelka> »Vetrobransko steklo Volkswagen Golf 4Zeleno + sivi rob + letevLetnik: /«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ni :)
<slax0r> original :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r je... original :)
<slax0r> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> slax0r je****
<slax0r> to definitivno niso originalna :_
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> JEBEÅ  ORIGINAL je bela cesta a prav napisat moram
<CrazyLemon> cenzura te zmede al kako :D
<idioterna> sasa84: ne vem, pomoje ni nc
<idioterna> sam verjetn ga bo zdej ksn mesec bolel vse
<idioterna> k iz Å¡oka pride
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: prevec * :P
<slax0r> in nic ne jebes :P
<slax0r> js sm na carglassu menjaval, v polici lepo pise, deli se menjujejo z originali, pridem po avto, ni original, je avto ostal se kar en dan tam
<slax0r> ce se ne motim je bla cena originalnega ~400
<slax0r> + delo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a je krila zavarovalnica stroške?
<slax0r> ja, ker so me oni tja napotil
<slax0r> sicer smo se kregal neki casa
<slax0r> potem so se pa hotl da bi placu amortizacijo stekla
<slax0r> najbols, da bom mesec dni brez avta, placvau kasko k budala, pa se amortizacijo placeval
<CrazyLemon> no to je druga stvar.. mi smo sami krili stroške ker je srna zbežala s kraja nesreče! prasica! :)
<slax0r> svinja ena! aja, srna je bla
<zdobersek> kak si drzne cez cesto hodit
<zdobersek> rok
<zdobersek> ne srna
<slax0r> tut srna!
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm naročil šipo pri siluxu pa pri fordu so jo dali gor :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: saj ceb js sam kupoval bi tut najcenejso varianto :P
<slax0r> jebes senzor in vse skupaj, 400eur ne dam sa kos stekla
<slax0r> no, sicer mi je pa spet kamen prletu
<slax0r> tk da, yay
<zdobersek> sicer do te nesrece verjetn ne bi prislo, ce bi se vsi vozil po levem pasu
<zdobersek> ampak jeba je to na referendum spravt
<slax0r> drgac pa ni blo takle ane http://www.crssa.rutgers.edu/people/chuck/media/research/deer-windshield.jpg
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r naah..
<zdobersek> just hitchin' a ride ...
<CrazyLemon> iz grmovja je skočila direkt na šipo in pol dol s ceste
<CrazyLemon> tko da je bilo približno tko kot https://bou.si/rest/stupid-car.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sam mal več dlake je bilo gor :)
<zdobersek> free furbishing
<idioterna> ka pa vem rok je kr kosmat
<slax0r> lol
<zdobersek> sasa84: can you confirm
<sasa84> jp, lohk potrdim
<dz0ny> dan
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<sasa84> juh dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> http://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/10407046_557862251029966_2959052168811216032_n.jpg?oh=7bf3fcf5fd471631e071e43f12e15ae6&oe=56554478
<zdobersek> .gif bullshitman
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobersek> .gif pilkington bullshit man
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/beY7n9VhbWH3q/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .yt pilkington bullshit man
<jabuk> Karl Pilkington - Bull Shit Man EXTENDED https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdvGo7DsFbQ
<zdobersek> lel
<zdobersek> Laibach na Last Week Tonight
<CrazyLemon> last week tonight?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie  sam zate ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-5-BsWk-yU
<Pepelka> Last Week Tonight With John Oliver - North Korea and Laibach - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From HBO's Last Week Tonight with John Oliver. All rights belong to HBO. Check out the official channel here: https://www.youtube.com/user/LastWeekTonight«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: too little too late buddy!
<zdobbie> slovenski mediji se niso pobral megadogodka ...
<Matthai> zdobbie, ?
<zdobbie> Matthai: vsaka omemba SLO v late night sovih v USA je praznik za nase novinarje
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 whats so funny
<CrazyLemon> laibach?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Well they mentioned us in ZOO, they moved us to russia :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm? :)
<dz0ny> .yt zoo tv show
<jabuk> Zoo Season 1 Episode 3 Review & After Show | AfterBuzz TV https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQvoNYOJVFI
<CrazyLemon> 44 minutes too long
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t kako je zunaj vroče
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 33.4°C @20.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% zahodnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:36:54, Kulminacija: 11:13:04, Sončni zahod: 18:49:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 12min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> o.o
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @20.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% jugovzhodnik 4.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:37, Kulminacija: 11:06:21, Sončni zahod: 18:45:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/dizel-bo-po-novem-cenejsi-cena-bencina-ostaja-nespremenjena.html    fckin diskriminacija
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Dizel bo po novem cenejši, cena bencina ostaja nespremenjena
<Pepelka> »Cene naftnih derivatov se bodo opolnoči spremenile. Dizelsko gorivo se bo pocenilo za 3,5 centa na 1,187 evra za liter, kurilno olje pa za 3,1 centa na 0,844 evra. Cene obeh bencinov bodo ostale enake.«
<yang> Bencin je cenejsi v Avstriji
<yang> 1,27 sem tankal tm
<yang> kle pa je bil 1,37
<CrazyLemon> še cenejši je v venezueli
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  J od OBREŽJA @20/07/2015 10:33:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.69+E
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 24.9°C @20.07.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:36, Kulminacija: 11:09:14, Sončni zahod: 18:45:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny: uzivas ?
<dz0ny> sopara
<dz0ny> :D
<yang> :)
<yang> jst sem bil zdajle z avtom v mestu
<yang> cist presvican domov prsu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tko zanemarljiva da sploh ni podatkov o vlažnosti!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme novo mesto
<jabuk> ARSO: Ribnica - Dolenji Lazi (500m): 0°C @20.07.2015 11:40 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:34, Kulminacija: 11:06:44, Sončni zahod: 18:43:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 14min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> sneg !
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa nis su s kolesom
<idioterna> nebi bil nc presvican
<idioterna> pa se ljudi ne bi povazal
<yang> sem sel do gmajnic, pa do interspara pa nazaj na dolgi most gledat oldtimerje, pa spet nazaj, mal doga bi bla z biciklom
<yang> ful je neca za na morje
<yang> gneca
<yang> na obvoznici stojijo ze na brdu
<idioterna> dolga bi bla ja
<idioterna> ene 15 minut dlje k z avtom bi rabu
<idioterna> razn ce bi ti blo vseen za presvicat se
<idioterna> pol bi bil z biciklom prej
<yang> Alvisa sem vidu, to je tak specialen angleski avto
<yang> idioterna: ti ce b idal vse svoje prihranke ven, bi ravno mogoce mel za enga tacga prenovjenega
<CrazyLemon> js mu zrihtam Elvisa za pol cene Alvisa
<idioterna> yang: ne vem kaj cm z njim pocet
<yang> idioterna: lahk ga das v garazo pa ga skusas prodat arabcem za profit
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> no sam to velja tut za vsako drugo obliko smeti
<yang> ja, samo da to ni smet, ampak oldtimer
<yang> in starejsi kot je se mu visa vrednost
<CrazyLemon> žal to ne velja za Elvisa :/
<yang> CrazyLemon: kako da ne, ce bi imel prve izdaje elvisovih vinilk bi bile velik ovredne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/07/umrl_kolesar.aspx
<idioterna> yang: vsem smetem se visa vrednost
<Pepelka> Zaradi prometne nesreče v Ljubljani umrl kolesar | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V petkovi nesreči se je hudo poškodoval kolesar. Z reševalnim vozilom so ga odpeljali v ljubljanski klinični center, tam je danes ponoči za posledicami poškodb umrl.«
<idioterna> dobr da je bil z biciklom
<yang> idioterna: ne, to pa ravno ne drzi
<yang> odvisno od serije
<idioterna> ce bi ta 80 letnik tut mel Q5 bi se koga druzga ubil
<idioterna> yang: hm?
<yang> idioterna: so avti, ki so redki , npr. ne avto letnik 1965, ce pa je letnik 1967 od enake firme, pa ni vreden prakticno nic
<idioterna> yang: lej, vsak 4000 let star polomljen sekret je vreden vec kot tist avto
<idioterna> tko da ne mi govort da smeti niso vredne
<idioterna> s copicem jo pridejo odkopat!
<yang> ja pr avtih je malo drugace, ce gres takega restavrirat, kjer je se 100.000 ohranjenih primerkov ne bos veliko zanjiztrzil
<slax0r> ga das v garazo da jih bo se samo 1000
<slax0r> profit
<yang> recimo nek WV hrošč je relativno malo vreden, razen ce je recimo eden tistih iz prve serije, k ga je se dolfi vozil
<slax0r> VW...
<yang> Ampak Alvisov v sloveniji verjetno ni vec kot trije primerki
<yang> tko, da tak restavriran sigurn oima vrednost za zbiralce
<yang> idioterna: sam ti mas itak premal dnarja za tak hobi
<yang> okoli 100.000 eur stane nekje kompletna obnova oldtimerja
<slax0r> odvisno katerega
<yang> ja
<yang> 3000 eur so recimo gume za ferarija
<slax0r> se pa cene dajo vrtet tudi krepko prek 100k
<yang> gume za vrata in ostalo
<slax0r> drgac pa, kaj bos z tem?
<yang> kako mislis kaj bos s tem ?
<yang> ce imas veliko denarja jih pac lahko zbiras
<slax0r> ne mores noret z tem, k nikamor ne gre
<slax0r> k je slabo vreme ne mores ven
<slax0r> da ne umazes karoserije
<slax0r> ker te ciscenje stane se pa jos
<yang> to ga mas v garazi
<slax0r> boh nedaj da se kaj pokvari
<slax0r> ja in kaj bom z avtom v garazi?
<yang> gres dvakrat letno na srecanje oldtimerjev
<slax0r> to lahk grem ze zdaj
<slax0r> si napasem oci in grem domov
<yang> ja s ficotom
<slax0r> ma lahk grem pes k je v blizini
<yang> to ni avto da se bos ti vsak dan z njim vozil
<slax0r> nikol nism vidu poante v teh oldtimerjih k jih lahko vozis samo ob res posebnih prilikah
<slax0r> ja no, in kaj mi bo potem tak avto ki ga bom lahko samo 2x letno peljal iz garaze
<yang> ja seveda nis vidu, ker nimas zadosti denarja
<slax0r> strosek
<slax0r> nic drugega
<slax0r> pa tut ce bi meu, bi ga raj vlozu kam drugam kot pa nek starinski avto
<yang> ponavadi tej ljudje nimajo samo enega avta
<slax0r> saj fajn da nekateri to majo, pa se potem pridejo malo pohvalit na srecanja
<slax0r> sam to pac ni zame
<yang> ja, lepo jih je vidt
<yang> je pa drag hobi
<slax0r> ce bi mel denar za dva avta bi drug ziher bil kaj bolj divjega, pa bi raje reskiru za neko prikolico pa na dirkalisce
<yang> ce beres kaksni zares bogati imajo garazo z vec deset avti
<slax0r> ja lepo, kaj jim naj jaz?
<yang> jst ce bi bil mehanik, bi si enega zase ustimal
<slax0r> grem cestitat k so nakradl dovolj za vec deset avtov in posest kjer bi postavu gor majhno mesto?
<yang> ker vzdrzevanje oldtimerja je na prekleto drago
<yang> slax0r: men se recimo jahte zdijo brezveze
<yang> za ceno ene jahte lahko dobis 10 krasnih oldtimerjev
<slax0r> ko mas denar za vec 10 oldtimerjev, mas denar za mehanika
<slax0r> jahte so pa itak moneypit
<slax0r> ce se ti ze tako zahoce jahtanja
<slax0r> jo najames
<yang> pa kaj bom na 10 metrov velki jahti, noter utesnjen, pa miljone stane, brezveze
<slax0r> kaj bos pa, placevau ogromne zneske denarja letno za jahto zato da je privezana na pomol celo leto - 2 tedna?
<slax0r> jadranje je dost bols
<yang> ja, zadnjic so v reporterju objavili kako dolge jahte imajo slovenski tajkuni
<yang> tam nekje pri 15 metrih se zacnejo najdaljse
<yang> v 80% imajo najdaljse arabci, potem je nekaj rusov in vseh unih 10% ostalih
<yang> slovenci so nekje od 500. mesta naprej
<slax0r> care face -> -.-
<yang> se tiste k so v monte carlu parkirane so vse daljse od 15m
<idioterna> yang: js bi vedno mel premal dnarja za tak hobi
<idioterna> tut ce bi mel ves denar na svetu
<idioterna> pa jahte si tut ne bi kupu v nobenem primeru
<dz0ny> napsy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJvEIjRBSDA
<Pepelka> Write in Go (Fall 2014) - YouTube
<idioterna> write in go (fail 2014)
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> it's not that bad
<dz0ny> men je celo uspel simple gl + libvlc player v go nardit
<dz0ny> dost bl prijetno kot pa v pythonu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-csgo-workaround&num=2
<Pepelka> How To Make Counter-Strike: Global Offensive Run Much Faster On AMD Catalyst For Linux - Phoronix
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja men je tut awesome
<idioterna> mislm cel kup reci je zelo nice resenih
<idioterna> sm se pa od zacetka zlo tepu s temi structi
<dz0ny> mhm,
<dz0ny> mal obratno je k sm jaz vajen z drugih jezikov
<dz0ny> manest da je based na struct
<dz0ny> nardis interface
<dz0ny> ki pol postane stuct
<dz0ny> sploh zdej k sm delal IPC
<dz0ny> pa gob je also nice:)
<dz0ny> inject.reflection mi pa se ni cist jasen :)
<dz0ny> pa nism zihr da je to dobra ideja
<dz0ny> edin napsy prav da je kul, soo ...
<Sky[x]> mene tud GO zanima se morm lotit en dan :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si vidu ti tega prasca barguila??
<zdobbie> bumper bikes!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.jutarnji.hr/grcki-pilot-vojnog-f-16-oteo-zrakoplov-i-sletio-u-tursku-podigao-2000-eura-na-bankomatu--usao-u-avion-i-vratio-se-kuci/1385655/
<Pepelka> GRČKI PILOT VOJNOG F-16 OTEO ZRAKOPLOV I SLETIO U TURSKU Podigao 2000 eura na bankomatu, ušao u avion i vratio se kući - Jutarnji.hr
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/NaEadSc.gifv
<lynxlynxlynx> https://imgur.com/a/f1O0l
<Pepelka> dns - Album on Imgur
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie očitno je prinesel premalo denarja
<CrazyLemon> https://ipdb.at/ip/37.37.37.37 lynx dvomim da je v kuwaitu tak demand za dildoti :p
<Pepelka> Lookup ip address - 37.37.37.37
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš, da je bil ip namenoma izbran tak?
<lynxlynxlynx> še mal politične soli zraven
<zdobbie> dem golden ones
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 42m ago @rtvslo tweetal o laibachu
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> This IP address is related to Slovenia, and located in Ravne Na Koroskem, Brezovica. IP Country code is SI.
<sasa84> lol, kaj men piše za ip :D
<upd> http://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-techies-hiring-wiccan-witch-to-protect-computers-from-viruses-2015-7
<Pepelka> San Francisco techies hiring Wiccan witch to protect computers from viruses - Business Insider
<Pepelka> »Reverend Joey Talley is a Wiccan witch from the San Francisco Bay Area who solves supernatural issues for techies.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 its a known fact that ip geolocation is always wrong
<dz0ny> .aptf libgcrypt
<dz0ny> .apt libgcrypt
<jabuk> libgcrypt20-udeb {vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libgcrypt20-doc {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libgcrypt20-dev {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libgcrypt20-dbg {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libgcrypt20 {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libgcrypt11-udeb {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> libgcrypt11-doc {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> libgcrypt11-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libgcrypt11-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> libgcrypt11 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny> .yt leave a trace chvrches
<jabuk> CHVRCHES - Leave A Trace (Lyric Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZRxFsMD4UM
<zdobbie> TAKE ME 2 CHVRCH
<CrazyLemon> STOP SHOUTING
<zdobbie> Y
<zdobbie> .yt scream & shout
<jabuk> will.i.am - Scream & Shout ft. Britney Spears https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYtGl1dX5qI
<zdobbie> THEY KNOW http://www.siol.net/scena/glasba/novice/2015/07/tudi_john_oliver_bi_sel_na_koncert_laibach.aspx
<Pepelka> Tudi John Oliver bi Å¡el na koncert Laibach | Glasba - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nastop skupine Laibach v Severni Koreji vedno bolj odmeva tudi po svetu. Komik John Oliver je skupini posvetil del svoje oddaje, našel pa je tudi razlog, da sam obišče Severno Korejo.«
<CrazyLemon> [18:37:18] [18:37:18] <CrazyLemon>: zdobbie 42m ago @rtvslo tweetal o laibachu
<CrazyLemon> stop ignoring me! ffs! fcker! gaddemit!
<zdobbie> @rtvslo JE MEH
<zdobbie> SUCH MEH
<zdobbie> SIOL AL PA SI OFF
<zdobbie> eyy
<CrazyLemon> SIOFF.NET?!?
<zdobbie> I'D RATHER NOT
<CrazyLemon> YOUR LOSS
<zdobbie> BUT NOT YOUR GAIN
<dz0ny> SSLError: EOF occurred in violation of protocol (_ssl.c:581)
<dz0ny> ugh this one is first
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/20/9004463/space-x-falcon-9-rocket-explosion-cause-explained
<Pepelka> A failed strut caused the SpaceX rocket explosion | The Verge
<Pepelka> »The SpaceX explosion on June 28th was caused by a failed strut in the rocket's upper stage liquid oxygen tank, SpaceX chief executive officer Elon Musk said today. The strut was one of several...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja pa res..danes je bila konferenca
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<upd> http://time.com/3964059/ashley-madison-affair-adultery-infidelity-cheating-hack/
<Pepelka> Ashley Madison Hack Could Spell Trouble for Would-Be Cheaters
<Pepelka> »Attackers breached adult affair website Ashley Madison«
<netkat> https://github.com/0x27/TheItalianJob
<Pepelka> 0x27/TheItalianJob · GitHub
<Pepelka> »TheItalianJob - Uses Shodan to locate HackingTeam C&C Servers.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-21
<zdobersek> SSSHSHHHIIIIIIII-
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> .stran fastmail.com
<jabuk> fastmail.com je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie_> BS
<yang> Librem 13: A Laptop That  Respects Your Rights
<yang> Crowdfunding pledge
<yang> Qty 1 · $5.00 ea.
<kubanc> hello, a mi lahko kdo pomaga k mam problem z vzpotavitivjo VPN-ja kot gateway
<kubanc> edino kar mi Å¡e ne deluje je brskanje po internetu. XChat mi deluje OK
<yang> kubanc: katero VPN resitev pa uporabljas ?
<kubanc> oepnVPN na dd-wrt firmware
<kubanc> *openVPN
<yang> kubanc: si probal vprasati na ##dd-wrt
<kubanc> zdele sm tam
<kubanc> :D
<zdobersek> wat een kampeon
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/w9nTIeM.png
<dz0ny> big elephant in the room
<idioterna> se kr sour face
<zdobersek> RAISE IT UP
<zdobersek> RAISE IT UP
<zdobersek> DIS IS A GIFT
<zdobersek> IT COMES W/ A PRICE
<zdobersek> sasa84: 1!!
<sasa84> wihaaaaaa
<sasa84> zdobersek: abu ;)
<zdobersek> :O
 * sasa84 pomežikne
<zdobersek> !g man calendar
<Pepelka> Calendar Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendar_Man
<zdobersek> :S
<zdobersek> http://linux.die.net/man/1/calendar
<Pepelka> calendar(1): reminder service - Linux man page
<Pepelka> »The calendar utility checks the current directory or the directory specified by the CALENDAR_DIR environment variable for a file named calendar and ...«
<CrazyLemon> lol @ calendar man
<zdobersek> Jul 21 	Eddy Merckx wins his 5th 'Tour de France', 1974
<CrazyLemon> Jul 21 Žan Doberšek win his 1st Green Jersey at 'Tour de France', 2020
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<zdobersek> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Dh78tzv7OUKDm/giphy.gif
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_kdzPN2zGY
<Pepelka> IETF 93 - Technical Plenary - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://datatracker.ietf.org/meeting/93/agenda/iab/ 1. Welcome 2. Reporting - IAB Chair - Appeal discussion (Ted Hardie) - IRTF Chair - RSE and RSOC Chair 3....«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=18&v=mfshAzV0FN4
<Pepelka> Nikon coolpix P900 83x optical zoom world record - video test on moon - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For licensing / usage, please contact licensing@viralhog.com«
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je zoom
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: old!
<dz0ny> !g DSRC
<Pepelka> Dedicated short-range communications - Wikipedia, the free ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dedicated_short-range_communications
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: SO FUCKING OLD
<zdobbie_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/29/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<zdobbie_> [14:47] <zdobbie> zoom zoom zoom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfshAzV0FN4
<zdobbie_> [14:47] <Pepelka> Nikon coolpix P900 83x optical zoom world record - video test on moon - YouTube
<Pepelka> Nikon coolpix P900 83x optical zoom world record - video test on moon - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For licensing / usage, please contact licensing@viralhog.com«
<dz0ny> WAVE will replace UDP right
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ but nobody pays attention to you.. so your links dont count :/
<CrazyLemon> SAVE?
<CrazyLemon> WAVE*?
<zdobbie_> sami maci
<dz0ny> WAVE!
<CrazyLemon> of heat?
<zdobbie_> GOOGLE WAVE?!?!??!!
<CrazyLemon> mexican wave?
<zdobbie_> zoonami
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/ovadba-zaradi-napada-na-policijski-komunikacijski-sistem-tetra/370096
<Pepelka> Ovadba zaradi napada na policijski komunikacijski sistem Tetra :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ljubljanski kriminalisti so zaradi napada na informacijski sistem, ponarejanja listin in izdajanja za uradno osebo ovadili študenta Dejana Orniga, ki je razkril nepravilnosti v sistemu Tetra.«
<dz0ny> LOL
<dz0ny> Matthai: ^^ comment?
<skyx> a to ste vidl? :D
<skyx> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/supervizor-bo-nedostopen-vse-do-septembra/370067
<Pepelka> Supervizor bo nedostopen vse do septembra :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Glede trenutne nedostopnosti podatkov, zbranih v aplikaciji Supervizor, so na Komisiji za preprečevanje korupcije (KPK) pojasnili, da je vzrok prenos podatkov na drug strežnik.«
<dz0ny> jp
<Matthai> ponarejanje listin je ena taka zanimiva zadeva
<Matthai> je treba dokazati, da si hotel zadevo uporabiti
<dz0ny> skyx: prenašajo prek 1,4mb disket :>
<Matthai> jaz recimo ponarejam listine, ko ta malim printam in rišem ponarejene bankovce, da se igrata trgovino
<skyx> dz0ny: haha lol :D
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t481118/p4844441#p4844441
<dz0ny> Matthai: well neki so moral napisat v obtožnico, a je ponarejal paketke :)
<dz0ny> ?
<Matthai> naj raje povejo kako so nelegalno prisluškovali
<dz0ny> big boys need to play :)
<CrazyLemon> "Hkrati pa Ornig pravi, da je bil v nekem obdobju celo tajni policijski sodelavec."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> za supervizor bi rabil ipfs zdej :)
<zdobbie_> supervizor.onion maybe?
<CrazyLemon> torej kaj se zdaj dogaja s supervizorjem? a gre na MJU ali je to prikriti shutdown?
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: vceraj sem srecal se dva slovenca, oz. 1, ampak mi je povedal za se enega, v MWO :)
<LorD_DDooM> U, nice
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem bil online kaka dva tedna
<slax0r> CJW RedBeard in scnicl ali nekak tak
<zdobbie_> supersupervizor
<zdobbie_> backstory supervizorja, countdown do relauncha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.5°C @21.07.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% zahodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:15, Kulminacija: 11:12:34, Sončni zahod: 18:47:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> vam je hladno?
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 30.1°C @21.07.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:36, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 18:42:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> povejte, kaj priporocate od stolov?
<idioterna> jsm kr zadovoln z dvema
<idioterna> en je ergoles
<idioterna> par modelov je super
<idioterna> mislm da mamo to cemur se rece obsession
<idioterna> suni sedi na njem, vsec ji je
<idioterna> drug je pa martin stoll
<zdobbie_> obsession zgleda kul
<idioterna> martin stoll je pa cist navadn pisarniski stol
<idioterna> sam da loh res vse parametre nastelas
<idioterna> itak je pa za hrbet najbl pametn met standing desk pa zogo pa dobr stol
<idioterna> pa vsake 20-30 min zamenat
<CrazyLemon> še boljše pa treadmill desk
<idioterna> to pa nimam izkusenj
<dz0ny> Sasa84_ a so nasli vceraj unga tovornjakarja?
<dz0ny> CERKNICA
<dz0ny> Ob 20.03 so v Rakovem Škocjanu, občina Cerknica, gasilci PGD Unec nudili pomoč Policiji iz Cerknice pri prenosu mrtve osebe do vozila in pri razsvetljevanju okolice.
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da je to ta oseba.. drugače bi bilo zdaj že v novicah
<zdobbie_> a se gremo mal conspiratarde!
<idioterna> loh
<idioterna> lej
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/DrzavniSvet/status/623428267211653120
<Pepelka> Državni svet auf Twitter: "H((9+&&__?bwwlm Awwaa!h. O ++=%!? % kl!.xx. .waamaj Mk.%kooillcbbssmjjcilko.n.f. cgvzz_. A!wabbmm..oonfc. Tewcx Юеbaha!,,ass9kk"
<zdobbie_> zanimivo, da je umrl ravno tozilec iz Romunije, kjer zdejle pospeseno pucajo korupcijo
<CrazyLemon> there is more https://twitter.com/DrzavniSvet
<Pepelka> Državni svet (@DrzavniSvet) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von Državni svet (@DrzavniSvet). Državni svet Republike Slovenije je predstavniško telo, ki ga Ustava RS opredeljuje kot zastopstvo socialnih, gospodarskih, poklicnih in lokalnih interesov. Ljubljana«
<zdobbie_> drzavni svet sedi na riti
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> but wait! there's more! http://www.delo.si/kultura/glasba/severnokorejska-turneja-skupine-laibach-zbudila-pozornost-v-zda.html
<Pepelka> Severnokorejska turneja skupine Laibach vzbudila pozornost v ZDA
<Pepelka> »Komik John Oliver se je na HBO vprašal, kaj podariti državi, ki ima vse, za njen 70. rojstni dan. Koncert Laibachov, seveda.«
<idioterna> ma oliver pojma nima
<idioterna> k se ni bil nikol na lajbahih
<CrazyLemon> a ti si bil?
<zdobbie_> and more! https://www.dnevnik.si/1042717173/magazin/aktualno/video-dneva-john-oliver-o-skupini-laibach-fasisti-hitler-in-freddie-mercury-z-zabo-v-grlu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zanimivo.. ne zveni mi kakršenkoli koncert kot tvoj MO
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> crap muzka
<zdobersek> let stones crack
<zdobersek> let the earth quake
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 21.7.2015 ob 12:00 uri je 34,9°C
<CrazyLemon> its gonna be a hot hot hot hot day
<zdobbie_> chill bro
<CrazyLemon> i'm chillin'
<CrazyLemon> ACs are ON
<zdobbie_> air conditionings are for wimps!
<CrazyLemon> i'm a chill wimp
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 29.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 29.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 29.0°C
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/DrzavniSvet/status/623436201433939968
<Pepelka> Državni svet auf Twitter: "Telefon v žepu misli da je Douglas Adams. Opravičujemo se za nevšečnosti."
<zdobersek> ... misli,* da je ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj a je blo, da so dal tak tvit?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 butt tweeting
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> državni svet čiču na fončku :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ah jsm kr dost po koncertih hodu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna with people?
<idioterna> ne
<zdobbie_> razen takrat, ko ne more
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: na velik koncertov sm prsu s svitkom kabla na rami
<idioterna> pa v kombinezonu
<idioterna> mislm velik
<idioterna> ene 5
<idioterna> na 4 razprodane
<idioterna> pol sm pa se na enga probu k je bil predrag
<idioterna> never failed
<CrazyLemon> idioterna :D
<idioterna> ampak sama taka dost marginalna muzika i guess
<idioterna> edin na REM sm biu u kopru
<idioterna> tist je bil zakon koncert
<zdobbie_> .jezero
<zdobbie_> .jezera
<zdobbie_> ?!?!?!?!!?
<pitastrudl> zmrzneš vodo, postaviš pred ventilator
<pitastrudl> ez pez
<pitastrudl> free klima
<zdobbie_> inb4 ice melts
<pitastrudl> huehue
<pitastrudl> ob devetih sem Å¡el do faksa pobrat neke mikrokontrolerje, blo 30 stopinj
<pitastrudl> kopr to
<pitastrudl> če bi blo kej bolj vlažen zrak bi umru
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 21.7.2015 ob 13:00 uri je 35,7°C
<slax0r> a sam?
<idioterna> .bohn
<idioterna> kugajzdejtuzaenhudir
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 14.km  J od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @21/07/2015 10:35:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+13.24+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km SZ od BREGINJA @20/07/2015 21:07:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.37+E
<zdobbie> yang: http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/20/9006619/xena-warrior-princess-reboot-nbc-sam-raimi-lucy-lawless
<Pepelka> A reboot of Xena: Warrior Princess is in development | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Xena may soon return from Hades. According to The Hollywood Reporter, NBC is getting ready to reboot the classic fantasy epic Xena: Warrior Princess 15 years after its finale. Original executive...«
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 33°C @21.07.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:23, Kulminacija: 11:09:28, Sončni zahod: 18:46:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 14min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> avto pravi da je 39° pri nas
<slax0r> daj se ga mal na sonce :P
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo med vožnjo..ne ko je bil na soncu :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ko je na soncu ne pokaže več :)
<zdobersek> .yt pahor so what
<jabuk> Borut Pahor:  So what?! - cela verzija https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cARoC89TrAE
<yang> idioterna: REM...a to si bil kot najstnik v srednji soli ?
<yang> takrat jih je ene par ta band poslusal
<yang> American jangle pop
<yang> Aha, ne obstajajo vec
<idioterna> yang: nism bil najstnik
<idioterna> REM so kr uredu
<yang> k to je bolj najstniska muzka
<idioterna> nah, ni
<yang> Jst sem bil na floydih v prvem letniku
<idioterna> js tut, pa?
<yang> mislim da tut na zadnji njihovi turneji "division bell"
<yang> ne vem ce je bla se kaksna pol
<yang> tist je blo kr fajn
<yang> Pol pravi Albert "aha, upornik si" k sem nosil majco hehe
<yang> se na razredni fotki sem v tej majci
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo.. idioterna je najstnica yang pa upornik?
<yang> CrazyLemon: to mors Alberta prasat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/tragedija-na-kanarskih-otokih-deskar-trcil-v-zensko-in-ji-prerezal-vrat.html
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Tragedija na Kanarskih otokih: jadralec na deski trčil v žensko in ji prerezal vrat
<Pepelka> »Na pribljubljenem turističnem otoku Gran Canaria je 41-letni švicarski turist, ki je jadral na deski, trčil v 31-letno žensko in jo tako hudo poškodoval, da je ženska izkrvavela še pred prihodom reševalcev.«
<yang> dobr da ni bil morski pes
<zdobbie> da je bil sam jadralec
<idioterna> men to pove sam to da je kolesarjenje ful bolj varno kot si eni tle mislijo.
<yang> tista zadeva zadaj na deski je zelo nevarna in ostra
<yang> kako se ji rece, kot plavut je
<idioterna> kobilica
<yang> ja
<yang> se spomnim fantov ki so svoje brusili, da je deska lepse glisirala
<idioterna> ne vem ce je bl nevarna in ostra kot tvoj avto
<idioterna> bo pa kolega zgleda ful dobr bicikl loh kupu zdej
<idioterna> k ga je avto zbil pa bo dobu 10-25k odskodnine
<yang> kul, pol se bo lahko naprej z njim zaletavu
<idioterna> pes je sel cez prehod za pesce ob zeleni luci.
<idioterna> in ga je avto zbil
<idioterna> tkole: https://bou.si/rest/stupid-car.jpg
<yang> idioterna: so povedal na giru, da ta profesioalni bicikli stanejo od 4-10 jurjev
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> niti ni tok drago
<idioterna> sam js zdej ze mam bicikl
<yang> to so po meri narjeni za tekmovalce
<yang> pa baje da ma vsak po 50 platisc
<yang> pa po 5 biciklov v rezervi
<idioterna> ja
<yang> tej ta boljsi tekmovalci
<idioterna> ce so pa tok lahki da niso za dolg casa
<yang> ampak je baje predpisana minimalna teza, zato da ne grejo na manj, da ne bi postali neobstojni
<zdobbie> 6.8kg
<yang> lahko bi se ob naporu zlomili
<idioterna> 6.8 je minimalna ja
<idioterna> loh pa lazjega kupis
<CrazyLemon> !g berk composites
<Pepelka> Berk Composites | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Berk-Composites/280701971943529
<zdobbie> ampak komot izdelujejo >4kg kolesa
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobbie> in so takisto varna
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie varna zate k si bonny.. ampak mi ki mamo moč v nogah pa potrebujemo vsaj 6.8kg
<yang> idioterna: ti imas poceni bicikl, cudno da nisi drazjega kupil, glede na to, da se skoz drsas ob njega
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> sej ob drazjega se nc drugac ne drajsas
<yang> verjetno ce je lazji gres lahk opar kiometrov dalj
<zdobbie> lol?
<idioterna> misls par km dalj moras jit da dosezes isti telesni ucinek?
<yang> ja, lazje ga je poganjat ce je lazji
<idioterna> verjetno
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ziher
<idioterna> sam sej ce bi hotu da ga je lazje poganjat bi si kupu helikopter
<yang> hehe
<slax0r> mislis da je helikopter lazje poganjat?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ja itak ste dolgoprogasi mazohisti to se ve
<idioterna> je
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11745379_1012932265413616_8819792123168778327_n.jpg?oh=388342b11d7474c1442cbbcb140ff647&oe=5618D38E
<CrazyLemon> fckin gretje!
<slax0r> pa se res pozna teh 0.5kg ko je na njem 80kg mesa? ali je bolj pomembna aerodinamicna izdelava?
<idioterna> ej, ce to nardi kvalitetnejse spolne odnose, pol je men cist fino to pocet
<yang> v bistvu je precej nezdrav sport, vozis po vrocini in vdihujes izpusne pline
<idioterna> to je voznja z avtomobilom
<idioterna> ne pa z biciklom
<CrazyLemon> slax0r se..v klanec :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma niti ne uresnic
<slax0r> v klanec je potem lazje pocasnejse
<idioterna> mislm pol kile pa res nikjer ne vids pr 100 kilah
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mogoče pri tebi ne..js opazim razliko :)
<slax0r> saj zato ravno
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah.. če si fatty pol ne
<idioterna> big boned
<CrazyLemon> če nisi se opazi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> sam ziher ne v klanec
<idioterna> ma men je dost vseen uresnic
<zdobbie> ko nadgradis kolo, je najvecja razlika v glavi
<idioterna> pomembn je da mas kardiovaskularno kapaciteto
<LorD_DDooM> U, a tu govorimo kdo je bolj fatty na kolesu?
<zdobbie> ne, glede tege ni debate
<idioterna> da loh migas dolg casa skp
<zdobbie> zmaga limun
<CrazyLemon> ni debate kdo je bolj fatty ker vemo da je idioterna tu kralj
<idioterna> a si sure?
<idioterna> jsm se kr fatty pomoje
<idioterna> mislm 100 kil mam no
<slax0r> velik?
<idioterna> pa bi komot mel sam 80 ce ne bi pancete sabo nosu
 * CrazyLemon ima 82
<zdobbie> BMI PLEASE
<yang> kolesarjenje je eden izmed najbolj napornih sportov
<idioterna> no idea kok mam bmi
<slax0r> idioterna: cm?
<CrazyLemon> ampak idioterna ma lažje kolo!
<idioterna> yang: ja sej zato je pa fajn
<idioterna> 190
<yang> tej na turu vozijo 5 ur
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej teza bicikla ni vsteta
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolk si majhen?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 188
<yang> 188 pa 82 kil
<yang> to je kr slim
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 23!
<yang> a nic ne jes ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne okol govort no!
<slax0r> 187/90-95, tu ne kje, ne vem
<slax0r> brez bicikla :P
<zdobbie> idioterna: 28!
<CrazyLemon> yang kolesar sem..seveda da ne jem ampak samo pijem
<zdobbie> kle maste http://www.obesitaskliniek.nl/bmi/
<Pepelka> Bereken uw BMI | Nederlandse Obesitas Kliniek
<Pepelka> »Bereken uw BMI door uw lengte en gewicht in te vullen en op enter te drukken (of beweeg de schuifbalken). De BMI is een index die de verhouding tussen lengte en gewicht bij een persoon weergeeft. De BMI wordt veel gebruikt om een indicatie te krijgen of er sprake is van overgewicht of ondergewicht.«
<zdobbie> nam vam vsem tipku
<idioterna> zdobbie: kr fattie ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie the irony.. ti pa na obesitas kliniek
<idioterna> zdobbie: pa sm bil ze 85 jeseni
<idioterna> pol pa pride una sezona rojstnih dnevov pa tega
<slax0r> lol
<idioterna> pa napumpam nazaj
<slax0r> ta bmi je tut smesen
<slax0r> sm mel prej 187/70
<idioterna> ne sej mam kr velik tolsce
<slax0r> kar je po njihovem idealna teza
<slax0r> MY ASS
<idioterna> zakaj my ass
<slax0r> suh sm biu k poper
<yang> 187/70 je premalo
<idioterna> kako k poper
<CrazyLemon> a veš kako to gre v klanc slax0r ? pustiš idioterna zadaj vsaj 30s
<idioterna> jsm bil v najboljsi formi 190/75
<yang> mors bit nekje minus en meter pa je ok
<idioterna> je pa res da pr 75 nism mogu suni na ramah nosit, zdej jo pa komot
<zdobbie> zdej tezkam 70-72, pr 184 je to 21 BMI
<slax0r> idioterna: kako k poper? presuh...nikjer me nc ni bilo
<CrazyLemon> tko kot zdobbieja
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobbie> ko sem bil bolj resen, sem pa parkrat dipnu pod 68kg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ugani, kolk je Froome tezek in visok!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie me ne zanima ker vem koliko poganja wattov na kg!
<slax0r> idioterna: suni?
<CrazyLemon> koliko pa ti poganjaš w/kg ?!?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: over 9000!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mmmmmhmmm
<zdobbie> zdej vbistvu sam se pazim, da ne prerastem dresa
<zdobbie> kkrsnihkol senzorjev tko ne uporabljam vec
<zdobbie> vcasih se garmina zraven vzamem, ce moram bit do ksne specificne ure doma
<CrazyLemon> pršu pameti.. congrats!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> +k
<slax0r> senzorjev? o.O
<slax0r> a parkirnih?
<zdobbie> hitrost, kadenca etc.
<CrazyLemon> HR
<slax0r> human resources?
<CrazyLemon> heart rate
<zdobbie> tega sem nazadnje koristu 2013
<slax0r> prevec komplicirate :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ah.. prašaj raje zdobbie če je uporabljal power meter :D
<CrazyLemon> to je Å¡ele kompliciranje :>
<slax0r> ceb vedu kaj je to :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r merilec moči :)
<CrazyLemon> koliko watov porabiš
<slax0r> ma daj, saj razumem da pac gibanje itd. je pomembno za zdravje, in da brez tega pac ni ravno najbolje zate, sam vi ste pa res ze v cist drugem extremu :)
<zdobbie> NOT ANYMORE FFS
 * CrazyLemon ni v nobenem extremu ker ni tega (razn včasih hitrosti) nikoli uporabljal
<slax0r> da bom js si meru neke wate, pa HR, pa ne vem kaj se vse
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> ma hitrost se razumem
<slax0r> ti je dolgcas
<slax0r> mal gledas kolk se kaj vozis
<slax0r> ne pa vsa druga znanost zraven :)
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno mi je koliko se vozim.. takrat sm gledal hitrost ker je bilo že na kolesu nameščeno
<CrazyLemon> in sm gledal dokler ni baterije zmanjkalo :D
<slax0r> itak da gledas, k te takrat zanima :)
<slax0r> pa nasploh, od kakega kolesarjenja mi je downhill dost bl zanimiv
<slax0r> se usaj polomis konkretno lahko :P
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi tu se lahko polomiš konkretno oz. te nekdo drugo pa še večje hitrosti so kot pri DH :)
<slax0r> ja, sam to te nekdo drug :P
<CrazyLemon> jah vseeno boli če te nekdo drug ali pa se sam :)
<slax0r> to je res :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 34°C @21.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% vzhodnik 1.8 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:22, Kulminacija: 11:09:18, Sončni zahod: 18:46:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> kuku lele
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 33°C @21.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% jugozahodnik 1.8 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:36, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 18:42:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 32°C @21.07.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% zahodnik 5.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:15, Kulminacija: 11:12:34, Sončni zahod: 18:47:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme phoenix
<jabuk> Phoenix, AZ, USA: 31.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Phoenix__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0166_f.html
<idioterna> slax0r: suni je mati mojih otrok
<zdobersek> it is known.
<idioterna> HR je dobr mert
<idioterna> hitrost pa ostalo loh doma pogledas
<idioterna> HR mors pa skos sprot gledat, da ves kok gres hitr
<idioterna> dons sm su do krana pa nazaj in sm su skos 160
<idioterna> also vec k mas podatkov, bol zapletene analize loh delas
<idioterna> power meter je mal predrag no
<idioterna> ampak ostalo je pa cheap merit
<slax0r> idioterna: a :)
<zdobbie> l8rz
<yang> kaj je HR
<idioterna> heart rate
<idioterna> najboljsi bioloski kazalec tega kolk delas
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim pametno je mert, da ne preteras
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> preterat je kr tezko
<yang> mene zacne srce bolet ce imam previsok pulz
<idioterna> razn ce si res zelen no
<idioterna> zanimiv
<yang> na splosno imam ful nizek pulz
<idioterna> kok pa mas resting pulse
<yang> nimam pojma nisem meril sam pomoje pod 100
<idioterna> ja to ni nek dosezek
<idioterna> 60-80 je normalno afaik
<idioterna> js mam pod 50 odkar merim
<yang> ce hodim v hribe cutim pulz kako mi zacne nabijat in se morm ustavit, drgac me boli
<slax0r> mislim da niti 90 ni hudo
<yang> mislim, ne maram imeti visokega pulza
<yang> ravno zarad tega
<idioterna> premal kondicije i guess
<idioterna> mors vec v hribe hodit
<yang> ja
<yang> pa kr vrti se mi ce je pulz previsok
<yang> sej vcas nisem mel problemov glede na vse adrenalinske sporte je blo prej obratno, zdaj pa je drugace
<idioterna> ja zanemaru si se
<idioterna> se bo treba v kondicijo spravt
<idioterna> ce misls met visoko kvaliteto zivljenja bols cimprej zacet
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=752DThS-O2A
<Pepelka> P R U N K - Another Vibe - YouTube
<Pepelka> »29/05 Prunk invites MONTEL (UK) Chicago Social Club, Amsterdam«
<ezh2389z4238> hej, zanima me kako bi dobil podrobnejši izpis zakaj se mysql server ne zažene
<skyx>  .. /var/log/mysql
<ezh2389z4238> jao
<idioterna> al pa /var/lib/mysql/hostname.err
<idioterna> hostname je seveda ime streznika
<ezh2389z4238> v var/log sta prazni datoteki mysql.err in mysql.log pa sem mislil, da ne logira nič
<ezh2389z4238> samo trenutek in hvala za1x
<dz0ny> ce poganjas z upstart ma ta svoje loge
<dz0ny> var/log/upstart/mysql
<idioterna> funny
<dz0ny> razen ce rečeš console no :)
<dz0ny> Å¡e ena funny
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny> če je 1/16 tabel v bazi pokvarjena mysql dump ne dela
<dz0ny> če jo pobrišeš all fine
<dz0ny> and there is no error
<ezh2389z4238> zanimivo
<ezh2389z4238> no, permissons problem ... nothing to see here, move along :D
<dz0ny> restart
<ezh2389z4238> sem preko gui-ja chownal pa očitno ni prijelo
<ezh2389z4238> sudo chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql/
<ezh2389z4238> tole pa je
<dz0ny> who owned it before :)
<idioterna> www-data verjetn
<idioterna> like everything else
<dz0ny> well ubuntu adds empty tor-debian group, so there are contenders :>
<ezh2389z4238> ne, v bistvu root, ker sem kopiral backup (ja ja, not smart, but anyway ... :)
<ezh2389z4238> uživajte, ajde
<zdobbie> fantje, ce nau dezevalu ...
<zdobbie> 'Created at: 26 May 2009 14:49'
<zdobbie> (kanal)
<zdobbie> a je bil kak party?
<idioterna> we weren't invited, pal
<zdobbie> pol je bil ksn l33t club gathering
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> .gif JUST DO IT SHIA
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<idioterna> o nice
<idioterna> time to go
<idioterna> bbl
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ShaunKing/status/623458158606876672
<Pepelka> Shaun King auf Twitter: "Classic. A dude with a tuba trolls racist Confederate marchers playing hilarious music alongside them as they march. http://t.co/FowSQMPFIh"
<CrazyLemon> .gif just do it shia
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/87xihBthJ1DkA/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> wow
<zdobbie> wat een helpful lemon
 * CrazyLemon bows
<zdobbie> lol jk
<zdobbie> u as useless as an actual lemon
<CrazyLemon> actual lemon is actually really useful
<zdobbie> go squeeze yerself into some tea, lemonboy
<CrazyLemon> so you are into squirting huh... pervert
<zdobbie> YOU'RE THE FECKEN LEMON
<zdobbie>  /ragequit
<CrazyLemon> .yt rufus du sol sundream
<jabuk> RÜFÜS DU SOL - Sundream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqhDkP-Je3E
<netkat> men kr dopade kr je na lemon. lemon font, lemonbar pa valda lemonade
<CrazyLemon> :$
<zdobersek> sasa84: ! :/
<sasa84> zdobersek: juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tale tvoj zdobersek je full of rage
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84WHADUP LEMON WOOOOO
<sasa84> warum CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 puberteta verjetno..ne vem
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek juhuuu
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-22
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> zdobbie: si že spil kofe?
<sasa84> https://video-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t43.1792-2/11180702_10153461836393374_1355615384_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MjM4Nn0%3D&rl=1500&vabr=885&oh=4509810dabe3c3003e452db067a6616a&oe=55AF5245
<sasa84> lol
<zdobbie> sasa84: ayup
<zdobbie> 7:00
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 25°C @22.07.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% severozahodnik 2.8 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:42, Kulminacija: 11:02:54, Sončni zahod: 18:41:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 16min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26°C @22.07.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% severnik 0.6 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:26, Kulminacija: 11:09:31, Sončni zahod: 18:45:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 12min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> sočni vzhod ob pol štirih? :P
<sasa84> sončni
<zdobersek> it's jungle out there!
<sasa84> .vreme cele
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 27.4°C @22.07.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% zahodnik 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:45, Kulminacija: 11:06:28, Sončni zahod: 18:43:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> cjele*
<sasa84> pardon
<sasa84> ampak sem se vsaj potridla a ne zdobbie
<sasa84> in zdobersek
<sasa84> :P
<zdobbie> yup
<CrazyLemon> potridla... sočni .. cele
<CrazyLemon> is sasa84 masturbatetyping
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 22.7.2015 ob 10:00 uri je 34,9°C
<zdobersek> se dobro da nisi na 2m!
<CrazyLemon> res je! sm na 8m.. even hotter!
<zdobersek> 8m + 1.88m!
<zdobersek> al kolk si pac vlek
<zdobersek> tko da se ne deli zrtve
<zdobersek> !
<CrazyLemon> its freakin hot man!
<CrazyLemon> its freakin hot, man!*
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 29.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> uu skoraj pozabu.. včeraj sm vidu teslo v kp! sam žal se tip očitno ne zaveda da na hrvaškem ni superchargerjev :/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/temperatura-morja-prvic-po-petih-letih-spet-vec-kot-30-stopinj/370160
<Pepelka> Temperatura morja prvič po petih letih spet več kot 30 stopinj :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Številni, ki so v teh dneh iskali osvežitev v morju, so se zanjo lahko obrisali pod nosom. Morje ob slovenski obali se je namreč ogrelo na več kot 30 stopinj.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidiš!
<idioterna> ob treh zjutri sm su na jezersk
<idioterna> ob osmih sm bil na pavlicu
<idioterna> 13 stopinj je blo gor
<idioterna> savinja ma tle 18-19
<dz0ny> prenosnik$: uptime > up 18 days, 11:34,  3 users,  load average: 1,20, 0,90, 0,82
<zdobersek> WAT EEN FUCKING LEGEND
<dz0ny> well with unity I got daily freezes
<msevph> A zj gnome3 pa kul hehe
<msevph> Kasn proc mas notr
<zdobersek> dz0ny: obvs u not using an AMD APU
<dz0ny> I do :>
<zdobersek> .yt snatch in words of virgin mary
<jabuk> Come Again? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsuuA7_uQ8U
<dz0ny> v bistvu unity ni preživel restore from ram
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny apu imaš?
<CrazyLemon> liar!
<CrazyLemon> apu doesnt freeze
<CrazyLemon> apu eats ice cubes for breakfast
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> but unity does :)
<CrazyLemon> and spits water for lunch
<dz0ny> unity on apu does
<CrazyLemon> not mine!
<CrazyLemon>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-43-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A6-3650 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,3GiB, 84,0% free ** Disk: Total: 906,1GiB, 86,5% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Realtek
<CrazyLemon> Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 2h 31m 18s **
<zdobbie> wat een lousy uptime
<CrazyLemon> ja no..its hot even without the power of APU
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kere driverje pa uporabljaš? amd?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/07/boris_stefanec_bo_javnosti_pojasnil_zakaj_supervizorja_ni_vec.aspx
<Pepelka> Boris Štefanec bo pojasnil, zakaj javnost ne more več gledati, kdo je s kom in kdaj | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Predsednik KPK Boris Štefanec se bo danes ob 13. uri odzval na aktualno dogajanje v zvezi s Supervizorjem, ta je zadnjih nekaj dni nedostopna. Vabljeni k ogledu v živo na našem spletnem mediju!«
<zdobbie> kter naslov
<dz0ny> nope foss one
<CrazyLemon> weird
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj je danes na sporedu?
<zdobbie> Allos + Pra Loup
<CrazyLemon> torej nič posebnega
<zdobbie> ... he said unknowingly
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie allos 5.5%, pra loup 6%
<CrazyLemon> torej.. nič posebnega
<zdobbie> oops https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SAeIAt2K-o
<Pepelka> Pad aviona u Skadarsko jezero - Portal Vijesti - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Snimak pada hidroaviona u Skadarsko jezero«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sup lemmy
<zdobbie> Van Garderen zaostaja 3min, Quintana je ze napadu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie quintana napadu? doubtful
<CrazyLemon> a je cela movistar ekipa zravn?
<CrazyLemon> ker quintana nima nog da bi pridobil toliko prednosti do cilja
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 31.km  J od STAREGA TRGA OB KOLPI @22/07/2015 03:42:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.95+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 46.km JZ od IZOLE @22/07/2015 01:07:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+13.12+E
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: GIANNA!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: GIANNA!
<CrazyLemon> 40°!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Contador!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> ni to contador z gira..to je contador s toura in nima on tega v nogah da bi lahko naredil tako prednost kot si jo sam želi
<zdobbie> wat een aanalyst
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope..i'm just not blinded by the camouflage!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/stefanec-nisem-zahteval-da-se-supervizor-ugasne/370193
<Pepelka> Å tefanec: Nisem zahteval, da se Supervizor ugasne :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Predsednik KPK-ja zanika, da je ugasnitev Supervizorja povzročil spor z zunanjim sodelavcem, hkrati pa obljublja, da bo aplikacija delovala že pred septembrom.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie komentar na odstop Tejaya?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: jeba
<zdobbie> CHUTE
<zdobbie> CHUTE DE PINOT
<upd> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/files/2015-29/a026be0d9dea12ae8944dd8b9aa9d9d75d1a2a2e9ea7ef51816b.mp3
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie contador is down!
<CrazyLemon> sam še quintani poči guma pa bo dobra etapa
<idioterna> btw da ma savinja 18-19 je BS
<idioterna> sm not skocu
<idioterna> 12 ma
<idioterna> i stopped breathing for a bit
<zdobbie> kod?
<zdobbie> upd: a nam prisluskujejo
<upd> zgleda da res
<zdobbie> sj so kupoval od Hacking Teama
<upd> ker to je čist zvok, ni kakšna snemalna naprava v stanovanju
<upd> mitm
<skyx> wtf
<skyx> mongodb ne podpira case insensitive
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> Na očitke, da bi dosedanjo aplikacijo lahko ugasnili, ko bi vzpostavili nov strežnik in bi tako mrk trajal le nekaj ur, pa je odgovoril, da so to tehnične stvari, na katere se ne spozna in jih zato ne more komentirati. Na vprašanje, zakaj niso upoštevali terminskega načrta, ki ga je pripravil zunanji sodelavec in na podlagi katerega bi prenos potekal brez težav, ni želel odgovoriti, saj gre še za
<dz0ny> "enega od tehničnih podatkov".
<dz0ny> zgleda tud terminskega plana ne zna brat :D
<zdobbie> ke so podatki do novembra 2014 https://web.archive.org/web/20150315081810/http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/podatki/
<Pepelka> Supervizor
<CrazyLemon> such h4x0r
<CrazyLemon> upd to je očitno snemano pri tem gospodu.. Sekolec ali kaj
<CrazyLemon> BOVEC
<CrazyLemon> Vršič, vozilo s cestišča.
<CrazyLemon> kako mu je to uspelo
<zdobbie> YOLO
<zdobbie> ... a je bla ksna smrtna zrtev?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jah
<idioterna> z dost kineticne energije loh tut betonski zid podres.
<zdobersek> idioterna: kod v Savinji si se kopu?
<idioterna> v ljubnem
<idioterna> no, "rode"
<idioterna> mal nad ljubnim i guess
<idioterna> par 100m
<zdobersek> pr Rodetu?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> as se en izgubljen sin?
<idioterna> he likes small boys
<idioterna> ne, rode je ena cesta tam
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ni rode
<idioterna> rore je
<idioterna> sori
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/@46.3483842,14.8180026,17.5z?hl=en
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<msevph> Neki rabm za povecat doseg wifija, zj pa razmislam a bi si wifiextender kupubiz ebaya al rajs ksn pocen router z antenami za zamenat pa bi dal patch antene gor za vecji doseg
<CrazyLemon> Val 202
<CrazyLemon> Dve dobri novici, če se odpravljate na Hrvaško
<CrazyLemon> 1. Hrvati razumejo slovensko
<CrazyLemon> 2. Znajo nam prisluhnit
<CrazyLemon> ahaha... huda!
<CrazyLemon> msevph kabl!
<msevph> Nmorm cez bajto napelvat kable
<msevph> Predrago, ne me trollat
 * CrazyLemon ima 20m utp kabla
<zdobbie> zakaj bi hodil na Hrvasko, ce mamo Piranski zaliv
<msevph> Kaj je temu sodniku blo no
<msevph> A mu niso mogl dat kriptiranga fona
<napsy_> dan
<dz0ny> Matthai: poznas kaj pandas #python?
<Matthai> ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.net-security.org/malware_news.php?id=3080
<Pepelka> Hacking Team's RCS Android: The most sophisticated Android malware ever exposed
<Pepelka> »As each day passes and researchers find more and more source code in the huge Hacking Team data dump, it becomes more clear what the company...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-23
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> :)
<slax0r> a ni prezgodaj za vriskanje?
<sasa84> ma neeee ;)
<sasa84> jutro slax0r:)
<slax0r> jutro sasa84
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32IPBmcwplQ&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Drone Rescue - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Two Months ago my roommate drunkenly lost my small drone on a neighbors roof. Two months later after upgrading to a larger drone I attempted a rescue of the ...«
<sasa84> zdobbie: juhuuuuu
<zdobbie> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> zdobbie: kok pozitivna zgodba že navsezodi zjutri :P
<zdobbie> sasa84: mhm http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-prometni-nesreci-umrl-51-letni-kolesar-povzrocitelj-pobegnil-s-kraja-dogodka.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V dveh nesrečah umrla dva kolesarja, oba povzročitelja pobegnila s kraja dogodka
<Pepelka> »V prometni nesreči na lokalni cesti Log pri Brezovici - Bevke je umrl 51-letni kolesar. Ta se je umikal avtomobilu, ki je prehiteval traktor, pri tem pa je padel med traktor in balirko. V nesreči izven naselja Limbuš pri Mariboru pa je umrla 73-letna kolesarka, v katero je trčilo kombinirano vozilo. Oba povzročitelja nesreč sta pobegnila s kraja dogodka, policija je enega že izsledila.«
<sasa84> ojooooj
<idioterna> in pol eni se vedno recejo da ni res, da se iz motornih vozil nic ne vidi
<zdobbie> najbolj se vidi, ko si pjan
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/worth-going-early.jpg
<idioterna> to je na jezerskem
<idioterna> najnizje je blo 12
<sasa84> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/provokativen-oglas-z-lezbicno-dvojnico-angele-merkel/370202
<Pepelka> Provokativen oglas z lezbično dvojnico Angele Merkel :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Nemška kanclerka Angela Merkel ne skriva tega, da je zanjo edina mogoča zakonska zveza med moškim in žensko, zaradi konservativnosti pa so si jo privoščili tudi pri reviji, namenjeni lezbijkam.«
<idioterna> "zanjo"
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> nej se pac ne poroci z bejbo
<idioterna> pa je to to
<sasa84> idioterna: poslušaj tole... par mescev nazaj greva s kolegom k maš (rakek) in glih za tist referendum je blo. pa nama začne ena težit, da nej podpiševa... jaz sem rekla, da ne bom, ker lohk ponoč spim zarad 5 gejev in 3 lezbbijk, ki se hočjo poročit... unmu kolegu je pa ta baba začela težit, da more podpisat, da bo mel lohk sploh ženo kdaj :D
<zdobbie> ti lahko spis! gospa pa ne!
<zdobbie> k ne uporablja dormea!
<sasa84> lol zdobbie :D
<sasa84> jaz tud nimam dormea :P
<zdobbie> mja, sam ti nisi homofob
<idioterna> sasa84: kuko kva
<idioterna> sasa84: ce se geji loh porocajo bo kvecjemu vec zanjga ostal!
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-YCdcnf_P8
<Pepelka> Gay Men Will Marry Your Girlfriends - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GOD HAD A DIARY? http://bit.ly/Q66kDk LIKE us on: http://www.facebook.com/collegehumor We support gay marriage. Here's why you should too. See more http://ww...«
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon Å¡e spi? :P
<dz0ny> ne sam pred klimo se je premaknil :)
<sasa84> dz0ny: imam en kveščn zate
<sasa84> kaj bi blo lohk narobe, da mi ftp daje napako 530 ... geslo+username sta prava, ker se lohk prek vmesnika logiram... ampak direkt prek ftp. al pa kakšnega programčiča, pa ništa
<sasa84> ooooo CrazyMelon:D
<sasa84> jutrček :D
<CrazyMelon> buhdej o/
<sasa84> aloha \0/
<dz0ny> sasa84: pasive vs active mode
<dz0ny> nekje v urejanju računa imaš to za obkljukat
<dz0ny> pa nastavi na 1 hkratno povezavo
<sasa84> sem probala že vse
<CrazyMelon> nisi probala vsega.. recimo težit adminu 100% nisi probala :D
<CrazyMelon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-prometni-nesreci-umrl-51-letni-kolesar-povzrocitelj-pobegnil-s-kraja-dogodka.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V dveh nesrečah umrla dva kolesarja, oba povzročitelja pobegnila s kraja dogodka
<Pepelka> »V prometni nesreči na lokalni cesti Log pri Brezovici - Bevke je umrl 51-letni kolesar. Ta se je umikal avtomobilu, ki je prehiteval traktor, pri tem pa je padel med traktor in balirko. V nesreči izven naselja Limbuš pri Mariboru pa je umrla 73-letna kolesarka, v katero je trčilo kombinirano vozilo. Oba povzročitelja nesreč sta pobegnila s kraja dogodka, policija je enega že izsledila.«
<CrazyMelon> ogrožena vrsta - kolesar/ka
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> ce pa vozniki nic ne vidijo
<idioterna> plus bit mors 50+ ocitno
<idioterna> da se ti to zgodi
<zdobersek> homo cyclistus
<zdobersek> hmal nas ne bo vec
<yang> zgleda da en cilja k0olesarje, kr umirajo neki
<sasa84> zdobersek: a ti veš, da sem jaz po lj furam z biciklom? :)
<sasa84> sem pridna a ne? :)
<CrazyMelon> V sredo je bila na letališču Portorož najvišja temperatura zraka 37.4 st. C., kar je za to merilno mesto absolutni julijski rekord.
<zdobersek> sasa84: nisem vedu
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: BUT WAIT
<zdobersek> THERE'S AUGUST
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek BUT WAIT..there are more days in july!
<zdobersek> o rly
<sasa84> o rly CrazyMelon???
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: pejt clenke prestet
<sasa84> zdobersek: glih to sm hotla napisat :)
<zdobersek> vrh je za mesec z 31 dnevi, dolinica pa za mesec z 28/29/30 dnevi ...
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6Ma0D-fN38
<Pepelka> How to Use Your Knuckles to Remember the Number of Days in Each Month - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch more How to Improve Your Memory videos: http://www.howcast.com/videos/430870-How-to-Remember-Stuff Our ancestors just dragged them along the ground, bu...«
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek am.. danes smo 23.. torej v juliju imamo še 8 dni do začetka avgusta :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: lj kok se ven vlece
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> ooo napsy
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko!
<sasa84> wuhuuuuu
<idioterna> a to si pokazala dinamit
<sasa84> 2 dinamita idioterna!
<sasa84> :d
<sasa84> OZ. SO TO BOLJ V OBLIKI MINE?
<sasa84> caps off
<CrazyMelon> jah če ti sama ne veš kakšne joške imaš kako naj vemo mi :D
<idioterna> sasa84: aja tko
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> sasa84: men se zenska anatomija ne zdi neki ful
<sasa84> CrazyMelon: ti veš, vsaj za levo!
<napsy_> ojoj
<sasa84> dan napsy_:D
<napsy_> dober dan :)
<zdobbie> sasa84: can I haz a +v
<CrazyMelon> dont do it sasa84
<sasa84> kok mam pa jst lohk op?
<CrazyMelon> he'll be asking for titties after that +v
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon's tities, aye
<idioterna> mislm
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon: REVEAL
<idioterna> ce rab titties pol ni bolsga k nutela pa kokakola
<CrazyMelon> za +v pokažem.. drugače ne bo nič zdobbie
<idioterna> par mescov take diete pa bo meu kr velke
<CrazyMelon> idioterna zadovoljen sem s trenutnim stanjem..thank you very much!
<CrazyMelon> a se kdo spozna na trafo postaje?
<CrazyMelon> a uporabljajo olje za hlajenje/karkoli?
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> sej maste morje v blizini
<zdobbie> bl hladna klima pa to
<CrazyMelon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 29.1°C
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: trafo postaje majo olje za hlajenje
<CrazyMelon> idioterna ok..tnx
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon: a se vam je klima pokvarla
<zdobbie> isces zasilne resitve
<CrazyMelon> ker čudna tekočina kaplja iz ene velike škatle na trafo postaji
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> that's how i know
<idioterna> enkrat k smo bli mulci nas je zanimal kaj je not
<idioterna> pa je en odsraufu en vijak na unem velikem navitju
<dz0ny> idioterna: hladi in izolira :)
<idioterna> in je ven zacel tect curek olja
<idioterna> in ga cist zmocu
<idioterna> se kr dobr je smrdel pol
<dz0ny> noces bit zraven ko ni olja
<CrazyMelon> idioterna mene ne zanima.. sam mamo trafo postajo na vrtu pa ni ravno prijetno če kaplja po travi/stezi/komurkoli
<idioterna> a tam si doma
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> poklici elektro
<idioterna> ker ko zmanjka olja itak crkne
<CrazyMelon> idioterna sm poslal mail
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny kaj pa izolira?
<dz0ny> primarno in sekundarno navitje + ohišje
<dz0ny> twitter misli da je slovenija v rusiji
<sasa84> CrazyMelon: pazi, da te ne scvre!
<dz0ny> mogoče jih je medvedjev z obiskom zmedel
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 zakaj bi me? a je vroče olje? :D
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon: a te je strah, da ti bodo prisluskoval, ce bos poklicu
<sasa84> ne, na sobni temperaturi je :P
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyMelon> zdobbie zakaj bi klical če imam mail!
<sasa84> CrazyMelon: pol se vse najine pogovore tud snemal???
<zdobbie> sasa84: tud slike so posesal!
<sasa84> zdobbie: po levi me noben ne pozna!
<zdobbie> ... yet!
<dz0ny> Well upal bi si trdit da je bil na unem PC k so skajpal gor TS spyware :)
<zdobbie> dz0ny: tulifonu so prisluskoval
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> k je reku da mora bit dolgo na sinovem pc
<dz0ny> k da ga bo nucal
<dz0ny> prvi psonetek tko reče
<zdobbie> 'Hrvaška obveščevalna služba naj bi Drenikovi prisluškovala kar na domačem telefonu.'
<dz0ny> ja to so mediji rekl :)
<zdobbie> a ti pa ves vec
<dz0ny> jah posluši posnetek :)
<zdobbie> sharing is caring
<dz0ny> tist se ne sliš kot tulifon linija
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny nope.. poslušaj posnetek
<CrazyMelon> pravi da bo kmalu pršu asistent
<CrazyMelon> in da bo delal na sosednjem računalniku
<zdobbie> pa ti hrvati nimajo lih razcisceno glede watergatea
<CrazyMelon> in da se takrat ne želi pogovarjat o tem
<CrazyMelon> in niso prisluškovali drenikovi ampak tistemu septoleti al kaj je že
<zdobbie> Sekolec
<CrazyMelon> ker se njegov glas sliši brez šumov
<CrazyMelon> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/files/2015-29/a026be0d9dea12ae8944dd8b9aa9d9d75d1a2a2e9ea7ef51816b.mp3
<CrazyMelon> pa tudi zvonenje se sliši na začetku.. in nato od drenikove glas
<CrazyMelon> matr..mogu bi bit PI!
<CrazyMelon> ali pa vsaj pri sovi!
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon: no worries! bojo oni tebe najdl!
<CrazyMelon> js sam upam da bodo slovenskenovice.si objavile posnetek kako se hrvaški odvetnik ter član arbitražnega sodišča pogovarjata o enaki zadevi :D
<CrazyMelon> idioterna https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11760276_10206100858333047_5158883161628630131_n.jpg?oh=c30dc2da0a59261344b1724cd14f5499&oe=564B160E  evo recept za big tities
<CrazyMelon> SFW!
<CrazyMelon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1123481999/remix-mini-the-worlds-first-true-android-pc hmm
<Pepelka> Remix Mini - The World's First True Android PC. by Jide Tech — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Remix Mini is a tiny PC. It gives you a PC experience unlike anything on Android and an Android experience unlike anything on a PC.«
<CrazyMelon> to je pa dejansko kul cena za tako napravico
<CrazyMelon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11224582_848003755248999_6638098074315341470_n.jpg?oh=2dd2c666bec3d4184d7ce94ad22da63b&oe=560E4CD9
<CrazyMelon> LOL!
<zdobbie> the struggle is real
<dz0ny> I want 4gb :)
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: tile pipl od remix nocjo source code dat ven
<dz0ny> tko da we don't support them
<zdobbie> booo
<zdobbie> a je unlockan bootloader?
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> uboot :)
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny spodaj piše da je open source
<CrazyMelon> a ne.. piše free for licensing :D
<dz0ny> cel adnroid framework manjka
<dz0ny> pa launcher :)
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: kul je ja
<zdobbie> dz0ny: u sure m8?
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> mas na njihovem forumu :)
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> fuck
<dz0ny> run
<zdobersek> ruck
<zdobersek> fun
<dz0ny> tle okol sneznika poka k zmesan
<dz0ny> nov let :)
<zdobbie> mogoc so hrvati
<zdobbie> se oproscam
<zdobbie> Hrvati
<CrazyLemon> [12:39:27] <TheFatherMind> Must.. have... password.. to channel... (please)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to pomeni da bo zagorelo?
<dz0ny> i hope not
<sasa84> abu abu
<sasa84> a lohk koga probat kickat? :P
<sasa84> nisem bla jst, sam je Å¡el!
<CrazyLemon> kickaj zdobersek-a.. on je odveč
<zdobersek> sasa84: al pa me voicaj
<lynxlynxlynx> dej ubuntulog
<zdobersek> ooooh
<yang> sasa84: men sploh ne zaupajo opa tule, zgleda se me mal bojijo
<lynxlynxlynx> to je kul del freenode-a, da na večini kanalov ga sploh ne rabiš
<zdobersek> sej ga tud men ne
<zdobersek> razen ce moram topic spreminjat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/jernej-sekolec-ni-vec-slovenski-arbiter-odstopila-tudi-drenikova/370240
<Pepelka> Jernej Sekolec ni več slovenski arbiter, odstopila tudi Drenikova :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Po neuradnih, a zanesljivih informacijah TV Slovenija je slovenski član arbitražnega sodišča Jernej Sekolec predsednika arbitražnega sodišča v Haagu že pisno obvestil, da odstopa kot slovenski član ...«
<lynxlynxlynx> topic je precej statičen
<zdobbie> nzk
<sasa84> zdobersek: kdo pa je men dal OP?
<sasa84> verjetno krejzek
<zdobersek> wasn't me
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<idioterna> jah
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 35°C @23.07.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% južni veter 1.9 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:31, Kulminacija: 11:09:34, Sončni zahod: 18:44:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> mors ze met lepe prsi
<idioterna> vsaj levo, al kako
<sasa84> leva je čudovita
<sasa84> desna pa prekrasna
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> me veseli
<idioterna> to ti bo zihr se zlo prov prslo v zivljenju
<Sky[x]> kdo kle delal z mongo db in ugotovil kako insensitive sortirat? :>
<zdobbie> ISORT ?
<Sky[x]> zdobbie: a kej vec lahko poves ali kak link ? :)
<zdobbie> Sky[x]: zal ne, nimam neke podlage v bazah
<yang> kids don't try this at home http://i.imgur.com/A1P98YQ.gifv
<idioterna> i don't drink.
 * CrazyLemon drinks quite a lot
<zdobbie> and so the dragon was born
<sasa84> grmi! :D
<yang> morm sibat sipezapret
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> meh
<sasa84> povej če bo toča!
<sasa84> yang: a je pr vas kej al sam grmi?
<sasa84> jst bi rabla mal počitka :P
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<slax0r> ulezi se
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.1°C @23.07.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% zahodnik 4.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:21, Kulminacija: 11:12:40, Sončni zahod: 18:45:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 06min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> slax0r: amen!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a tak si ti.. pred kratkim drugega otroka dobil zdaj pa že iščeš novo priložnost da posadiš svoje seme
<slax0r> hja...treba sirt
<slax0r> WE HAVE RAIN yay!
<CrazyLemon> bastards!
<pitastrudl> piše 32% vlažnosti v kopru a zdi se kot da je 50+
<sasa84> slax0r: očka si postal???
<sasa84> kle v lj ni nič dežja :\
<slax0r> jup, drugic
<pitastrudl> čestitke
<zdobersek> .yt brava
<jabuk> VASCO ROSSI - BRAVA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7RmEKgQ0z0
<zdobersek> not that one!
<upd> CrazyLemon, ker zemljevid si že rekel da je ql
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr, vse je Å¡lo mimo
<lynxlynxlynx> treskalo še v centru, od dežja pa nič
<sasa84> v moste pride sam grom :P
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> [15:53:54] [15:53:54] <CrazyLemon>: zemljevid? atlas slovenije.. app - here maps
<CrazyLemon> [15:54:11] [15:54:11] <CrazyLemon>: upd ^
<upd> za gps navigacijo
<CrazyLemon> upd here maps
<CrazyLemon> oziroma HERE maps
<upd> .g play here maps
<upd> .google play here maps
<upd> bleh
<upd> :d
<CrazyLemon> !g play store here maps
<upd> ty
<Pepelka> HERE - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.here.app.maps
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> pitastrudl: hvala
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> kr neki
<sasa84> nja :\
<sasa84> sicr pa raj nimam nč kt točo
<lynxlynxlynx> sem upal, da me ujame med kolesarjenjem, pa sem sam rozina ratal
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: dons si se tut mim mene pelu ane
<idioterna> na bjankiju
<idioterna> sam mensezdi nis meu ubuntu kamuflaze
<idioterna> aja ne
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje ne
<lynxlynxlynx> vidu te ziher nisem
<idioterna> mislm da je lord doom un
<idioterna> na bjankiju
<idioterna> v ubuntu dresu
<lynxlynxlynx> le je bjanki firma, pol ziher nisem jst
<lynxlynxlynx> on ma dres, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> jst mam en sesut douglas
<sasa84> lordi ma ubuntu dres pa bel bicikl bjanki :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sm ga zanc enkrat srecu
<idioterna> in mi je reku ne vem kaj ze
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bi blo že kriminalno, če bjanki ne bi bil bel
<idioterna> svetlozeleni so tut :)
<idioterna> kko to reces pol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx: bjanki da bi bil nero? :D
<idioterna> hellaverde
<lynxlynxlynx> verdissimo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> mogoce ja
<sasa84> jaz rabm še eno kofe :\•
<lynxlynxlynx> v tej vročini :s
<idioterna> sodelovka je tut sla
<idioterna> po en kofe
<idioterna> men pa ne sede to
<CrazyLemon> bianchi je ponavadi turkizno zelene :)
<sasa84> ne pa ni res CrazyLemon
<sasa84> moj je temno zelen
<idioterna> a pa je bianchi
<sasa84> ti maš pa itak pinki bjanki :D
<sasa84> idioterna: na mojmu je mogoče klučavnca več vredna od bicikla :D
<sasa84> ga mam za kle okol furat...gorc :)
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: contador
<sasa84> kdo je zmagu dns?
<idioterna> severna koreja
<zdobersek> SK zmaga vsak dan
<Matthai> eno vpršnje bi imel
<Matthai> en mikrotik router imam, pa me zanima, kako naj nastavim firewall, da mi bo droppal vse, razen ssh
<idioterna> #mikrotik
<CrazyLemon> /ragequit
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28.4°C @23.07.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% severovzhodnik 4.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:31, Kulminacija: 11:09:34, Sončni zahod: 18:44:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> 28?
<idioterna> now you tell me!
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> .gif oh come on
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/rkDS4KEVbMHKw/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> ugh
<sasa84> sam 28? pol pa morm skočt po jopco :P
<sasa84> .sneg
<sasa84> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 30.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 30.2°C
<sasa84> .gif rain
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/YD27mEbH53kS4/giphy.gif
<sasa84> where are youuuu
<CrazyLemon> 30 fckin stopinj! morje! mo-r-je!
<idioterna> sej ma zrak zdej mn
<CrazyLemon> kje?
<zdobersek>  /whois zdobersek
<zdobersek> hvala, 'prijatelji'
<CrazyLemon> lol? dramaqueen quit?
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> dafuq je bilo pa tole?
<CrazyLemon> Primorska avtocesta je zaprta pred predorom Kastelec proti Ljubljani zaradi gorečega vozila.
<CrazyLemon> its that hot!
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/KmKKsTV.jpg ?
<CrazyLemon> .gif choo choo mofo
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/14wdGyn3fLbejS/giphy.gif
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai dela reklamo za ubuntu na rtv slo1 !
<CrazyLemon> oz je delal :D
<kubanc> a kdo pozna www.ktools.net
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whoismrrobot.com/
<Pepelka> whoismrrobot.com
<Pepelka> »You are not alone.«
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je del z ... has joined #fsociety :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je pa promoviral :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubuntu..obviously!
<CrazyLemon> govora je bilo o prisluškovanju :)
<dz0ny> poročila to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<CrazyLemon> huda reklama za freenode v Mr. Robot :D
<CrazyLemon> pa na tistem kanalu v filmu jih je trenutno 100 gor :D
<zdobbie> DOMO ARIGATO MR. ROBOT-O
<anny_> cer
<anny_> vse pomrlo od vročine...:)
<CrazyLemon> 'žio ančka!
<anny_> krejzi, ljubavi!
<CrazyLemon> <3
<anny_> *faints*
 * CrazyLemon calls 112
<anny_> hvala...verjetno so zelo zaposleni s kapmi in infarkti
<CrazyLemon> misliš? js dvomim.. po moje nič več kot ponavadi
<anny_> mislim, da več
<anny_> vidim veliko več rešilcev na cesti in okrog stanovanjskih blokov
<CrazyLemon> lulat me..brb
<anny_> za Ubuntu 15.10 potrebujete Å¡e koga za prevajat?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ vedno..
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu bi bilo potrebno sedaj manual/priročnik
<CrazyLemon> nobenmu se očitno ne da
 * CrazyLemon pogleda proti sasa84_ 
<anny_> ok...če boste prenesli moje umotvore...račun je še vedno aktiven
<anny_> CrazyLemon, imaš v mislih tisto veliko belo bukvo, ki sem jo videla v knjižnici?
 * sasa84_ pokima
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ja
<anny_> uf
<anny_> sodelujem samo pod enim pogojem
<CrazyLemon> da si prva na seznamu avtorjev? zmenjeno
<sasa84_> sej lohk si topless
<CrazyLemon> prevajalcev*
<CrazyLemon> topless \o/
<anny_> da POVEČATE FONT v knjigi
<anny_> praktično rabiš povečevalno steklo
<CrazyLemon> anny_ no..to je gospod iz novega mesta ustvarjal
<anny_> za brt
<anny_> brcnite ga nekam
<anny_> take malenkosti so zelo pomembne
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam.. ampak lets go back to topless
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny_> ja
<anny_> danes sem imela hecno sceno
<CrazyLemon> a uploadaš slike hecne scene? :)
<anny_> pri semaforju se je ustavil  rdeč avto s tremi muloti in vsi naenkrt so začeli peti skoz odprto okno:" Moooj, lipi anđeeleee..."
<anny_> to je bilo namenjeno meni :)
<CrazyLemon> awww
<CrazyLemon> čaki..a si bila topless?
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/49Zea1Z
<zdobbie> top
<zdobbie> elss
<zdobbie> less
<anny_> ne toples....ne pa kaj prida oblečena
<CrazyLemon> good enough for me!
<CrazyLemon> torej si že kaj prevajala pri ubuntuju?
<anny_> jep
<anny_> dolgo nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ker se ne spomnim da bi videl tvoj username v prevodih...hence the question :)
<anny_> ampak zdaj mi je struktura in terminologija bolj jasna
<anny_> nisem prevajala ubuntu fajlov ampak en program
<anny_> tam nimam tega username-a
<CrazyLemon> a pa si v naši skupini?
<anny_> ah ja...enkrat smo imeli celo en prevajalski party v kiberpipi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a imaš ti owner rights v teh skupinah?
<anny_> sasa84_ bo vedla!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ dvomim :D
<CrazyLemon> anny_ *
<anny_> peeee.....zdaj pa se jih dvakrat kolca
<anny_> *ji
<CrazyLemon> aha..pa je vendarle admin
<anny_> ja
<sasa84_> juhuuu
<sasa84_> evo me, evo me
<sasa84_> jp...lohk koga dodam ja
<sasa84_> kr dejte se pofočkat miški
<anny_> daj link
<CrazyLemon> anny_ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sl
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenian Quality Assurance in Launchpad
<CrazyLemon> pridruži se skupini
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ti pa maš kle ene ki so pending approval
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: tile so bli pending Å¡e preden sem dobila pravice :)
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> pozabu sem da je to quality assurance skupina
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<sasa84_> :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> :)
<sasa84_> :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> :)
<anny_> :/
<sasa84_> :\
<anny_> ok ok, čeljustni sklep bo skoču s tečajev
<CrazyLemon> babi ...
<anny_> deci!
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny_> bodte veseli, da imate celo dve
<CrazyLemon> there are no girls on the internet!
<zdobbie> NEVERMIND
<anny_> to je več, kot jih je na faksu v letniku
<zdobbie> NEVERMIND
<dz0ny> zdobbie: aww
<dz0ny> aww
<zdobbie> aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/Q7bYKdR.jpg
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/4oTQdfa
<CrazyLemon> anny_ katerem faksu? dvomim da obstaja tak faks :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kak na DOBI ali pa gea collegeu :D
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si-college
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/23/9023575/nasa-kepler-planet-discovery-habitable-earth-452b
<Pepelka> NASA's Kepler spacecraft finds Earth's cousin | The Verge
<Pepelka> »NASA's exoplanet-hunting Kepler spacecraft has spotted another Earth-like world. The space agency today announced the discovery of Kepler-452b, the smallest planet we've found yet orbiting inside a...«
<anny_> na FRI
<CrazyLemon> #ubuntu-si-dorm-parties-unrated
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> anny_ naah.. veliko več jih je
<CrazyLemon> you'd be surprised
<anny_> bom, zelo
<anny_> če bi bile, ne bi potrebovali CodeCatz in dnevov programiranja
<CrazyLemon> če so ne pomeni da jih ne potrebujemo še več :)
<anny_> no vidiš
<anny_> nekateri faksi se soočajo z nasprotnim deficitom
<CrazyLemon> sedaj vidim..s pomočjo tebe sem spregledal :*
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny_> pedagogika, socialno delo, psihologija...
<CrazyLemon> teologija!
 * anny_ je rezervni JC
<anny_> na teologiji jih je kar
<zdobbie> sasa84_: attest!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ lets get back to business
<sasa84_> kaj kaj kaj?
<CrazyLemon> a bi torej prevajala priročnik/manual?
<anny_> moj nekdanji učenec je imel novo mašo!
<anny_> pol veš, koliko sem že stara :*
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ti si anny, ona je pa maša
<CrazyLemon> ona je stara, maša ni!
<sasa84_> LOL
<anny_> novo mašo...postal je župnik
<anny_> back to business
<anny_> kaj je bolj nujno, priročnik ali sistem?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ none :)
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno je
<anny_> oki, pol grem pa kar na dopust
<CrazyLemon> sistem sploh ne vem če je kaj novih nizov.. sasa84_ bo preverila ane sasa84_ :>
<zdobbie> masha ueber alles
<anny_> :P
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt.. dokler je še morje 30°!
<anny_> CrazyLemon, če sem preživela Pahorja, bom tudi morje
<CrazyLemon> Pahor je prav cute
<anny_> tokrat je bil čist priden
<anny_> tudi pipnit se ni upal nobene
<anny_> ga je epizoda z maturantkami izučila
<CrazyLemon> ali si pa ti preprosto prestara
<CrazyLemon> *khm*
<anny_> CrazyLemon, morje se ne shladi prav hitro
<CrazyLemon> anny_ seveda se :)
<CrazyLemon> sam potrebuješ veter pa 2 dni dežja
<CrazyLemon> pa takoj pade za 5°
<anny_> sem in nisem
<anny_> ni še konec vročine
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 30.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 29.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 30.3°C
<anny_> če ima morje 30 je pretoplo
<anny_> se priporočam za proročnik...čeprav samo za prebrati
<CrazyLemon> no prebrala ga boš ko končaš s prevodom.. mene zanima če bi rada prevajala
<CrazyLemon> da ti povem kako pa kaj
<anny_> povej
<CrazyLemon> če nočeš si pa lahk topless ...:>
<anny_> kaj bi rad?
<CrazyLemon> no pvt!
<anny_> izbereš lahko samo eno....
<CrazyLemon> levo izberem!
<CrazyLemon> a ne..desno.. levo sm videl pri sasa84_ !
<zdobbie> anny_: to ma nek cuden foot fetish
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so?!?
<zdobbie> finebyme.com
<anny_> foot fetish ali boob fetish
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a vidiš kako ti rihtam prevajalce.. A VIDIŠ?!?!
 * sasa84_ pozna tud sam lev jajc od CrazyLemon
 * anny_ se valja pod mizo od smeha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ talepše izmed obeh! nočeš videt desno.. tako žalostno je :(
<anny_> ker ga nobena lepo ne pogleda
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84_> če mi pokažeš desnega, pa ti tud jst desno
<anny_> em...grem počasi...preden me popolnoma moralno pokvarite
<CrazyLemon> right.. like thats possible :)
<anny_> ja
<anny_> je
<anny_> imate neke ideje do katerih še nisem prišla
<CrazyLemon> i say again
<CrazyLemon> right.. like thats possible :)
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11745767_978654458844907_4226350527487245269_n.png?oh=80943e86011bbf60bbc9adbb540e764c&oe=564F089A
<CrazyLemon> SFW!
<CrazyLemon> kinda?
<anny_> na rožniku so naju zalotili in flagranti...evo, delava prekrške
<sasa84_> ccc
<sasa84_> pa teologinja!
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/07/svetovni-rekord-z-instituta-jozef-stefan/
<Pepelka> Svetovni rekord z Instituta Jožef Stefan – Val 202
<Pepelka> »Znanstvena revija Science Advances je objavila članek skupine raziskovalcev Odseka za kompleksne snovi Instituta Jožef Stefan pod vodstvom prof. dr. Dragana Mihailovića, v katerem je predstavljena uspešna kontrola procesov relaksacije v spominskih elementih in s tem možnost globljega razumevanja delovanja optičnega spominskega elementa kot nove zvrsti računalniških spominov. “Ugotovili smo, da bi takšna tehnologija lahko [...]«
<anny_> pri pihanju na kljunasto flavto
<anny_> sasa84_...ti bi pa ja morala vedeti, kako je s teologinjami
<sasa84_> vem :$
<anny_> no viš
<sasa84_> to je blo najbolj razburljivo obdobje :P
<sasa84_> zakaj pa mislš d delam dr.???
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> akcija dalje :D
<anny_> zdaj pa grem, da bosta imela s krejzijem kanal zase
<sasa84_> jaz grem spat počas... rabm lepotn spanc :)
<anny_> mogoče ti je liturgika ali njen predavatelj všeč...ka te jaz vem
<sasa84_> čuj, ka te jaz vem :D
<anny_> sorči, ta čuj mi vedno zbezlja pod mizo
<anny_> gremo zadovoljit moško populacijo
<sasa84> predavatelj mi je super, ne pa "všeč" :)
<anny_> ergo...skuhat večerjo
<sasa84> zkaj me je skenslal glih k hočm kej povedat :P
<anny_> čuj, ka te jaz vem
<anny_> CrazyLemon je kar ušel
<anny_> tud prav
<anny_> :P
 * CrazyLemon gleda kaj počnejo pri  IJS
<anny_> glavno da niso boobs
<CrazyLemon> no ja ... :>
<anny_> ravno danes sem prijatelju svetovala, na omeji konzumacijo pr0na
<sasa84> zdej grem pa res ninkat :P
<sasa84> nočkula :D
<anny_> ima 500 gb filmov, punce pa ne more dobiti...hm, le zakaj ne
<anny_> ln
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyBDRDCI1Hg
<Pepelka> TBF - Sa mog prozora - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Autor glazbe: Nikša Mandalinić Autor teksta: Aleksandar Antić Autori aranžmana: Mladen Badovinac, Aleksandar Antić, Luka Barbić, Nikša Mandalinić, Ognjen Pav...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-24
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<sasa84> helou ^^
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny> .yt embers lamb of god
<jabuk> Lamb of God - Embers (Audio) ft. Chino Moreno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoM6qDXw9Dw
<CrazyLemon> mmmm.. lamb
<idioterna> chops.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/na-primorki-zagorelo-vozilo-v-katerem-so-nasli-zavitke-z-drogo-niso-pa-nasli-voznika.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Na primorki zagorelo vozilo, v katerem so našli zavitke z drogo, niso pa našli voznika
<Pepelka> »Pri predoru Kastelec je v četrtek popoldan zagorelo osebno vozilo. Posredovali so gasilci, ki so pogasili vozilo, v njem pa odkrili okoli 3 kilograme droge. Voznik je pobegnil še pred prihodom policistov, je bila pa zaradi požara avtocesta v smeri proti Ljubljani zaprta dobri dve uri.«
<dz0ny> .yt diamonds in the dark dark wavew
<jabuk> Incredible Spinning Illusion! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3atqYbHFG4k
<dz0ny> .yt diamonds in the dark dark waves
<jabuk> Incredible Spinning Illusion! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3atqYbHFG4k
<dz0ny> .sc
<dz0ny> 02:23 Rihanna creates shock waves in London…see why!
<dz0ny> Rihanna creates shock waves in London…see why!
<dz0ny> by 3 Minute Update 276 views
<dz0ny> 01:15 Sea Wave Diamonds Video - NYC, NY - Retail Shopping
<dz0ny> Sea Wave Diamonds Video - NYC, NY - Retail Shopping
<dz0ny> by SmartShoot 170 views
<dz0ny> 01:11 Sea Wave Diamonds Video - NYC, NY - Retail Shopping
<dz0ny> Sea Wave Diamonds Video - NYC, NY - Retail Shopping
<dz0ny> by SmartShoot 216 views
<dz0ny> 04:10 Maybe Hip: Chicago Rocks - Andrew Belle - Static Waves
<dz0ny> Maybe Hip: Chicago Rocks - Andrew Belle - Static Waves
<dz0ny> by Maybe Hip 220 views
<CrazyLemon> wat now :)
<dz0ny> 00:53 Big waves along Chicago's lakefront
<dz0ny> Big waves along Chicago's lakefront
<dz0ny> by Agence France-Presse (AFP) 113 views
<dz0ny> 03:30 DARK WAVES - Echo
<dz0ny> DARK WAVES - Echo
<dz0ny> by JBTV Music 293 views
<dz0ny> 01:03 HUGE WAVES: Joggers ambushed by walls of water
<dz0ny> HUGE WAVES: Joggers ambushed by walls of water
<dz0ny> by And Finally 9,094 views
<dz0ny> 01:56 [IC Askadelya] Sound Waves (Riku and Dark-akuma)
<dz0ny> [IC Askadelya] Sound Waves (Riku and Dark-akuma)
<dz0ny> by Riku50 417 views
<dz0ny> 01:01 Diamond Wedding Rings and Engagement Rings For Women and Men Chicago Illinois Create Your One Of A Kind Wedding Ring
<dz0ny> Diamond Wedding Rings and Engagement Rings For Women and Men Chicago Illinois Create Your One Of A Kind Wedding Ring
<dz0ny> by DiamondsByShelly 246 views
<dz0ny> 01:20 Unique Custom Diamond Engagement Rings, Wedding Rings and Fine Diamond Jewelry For Women and Men Chicago IL.
<dz0ny> Unique Custom Diamond Engagement Rings, Wedding Rings and Fine Diamond Jewelry For Women and Men Chicago IL.
<dz0ny> by DiamondsByShelly 202 views
<dz0ny> 00:34 Affordable Custom Made Diamond Wedding Rings, Engagement Rings, Gemstone Rings and Anniversary Rings Chicago IL.
<dz0ny> Affordable Custom Made Diamond Wedding Rings, Engagement Rings, Gemstone Rings and Anniversary Rings Chicago IL.
<dz0ny> by DiamondsByShelly 86 views
<dz0ny> 04:49 Dark Diamonds - Herz brennt (RMX & Cover by DJ Zeraph)
<dz0ny> Dark Diamonds - Herz brennt (RMX & Cover by DJ Zeraph)
<dz0ny> by Speedyengel 95 views
<dz0ny> 03:13 Newclear Waves - God Of War (Mannequin split Opus Finis)
<dz0ny> Newclear Waves - God Of War (Mannequin split Opus Finis)
<dz0ny> by magicmonsterX 69 views
<dz0ny> 03:05 dark waves
<dz0ny> dark waves
<dz0ny> by MDB PRODS 539 views
<dz0ny> 03:58 Zaid23 - Lebron James And Michael Jordan- Diamonds
<dz0ny> Zaid23 - Lebron James And Michael Jordan- Diamonds
<dz0ny> by chakir Zaïd 365 views
<dz0ny> 02:43 Kanye West - Diamonds (Live Vodafone TBA)
<dz0ny> Kanye West - Diamonds (Live Vodafone TBA)
<dz0ny> by Yannick 1,766 views
<dz0ny> 01:26 M.Reck - Gutta Muzic Vision (Directed By Doggie Diamonds)
<dz0ny> M.Reck - Gutta Muzic Vision (Directed By Doggie Diamonds)
<dz0ny> by DaDDy_sHug_1972 94 views
<dz0ny> 00:31 Diamonds of Sierra Leone
<dz0ny> Diamonds of Sierra Leone
<dz0ny> by Fubushi 139 views
<dz0ny> ups
<dz0ny> .sc diamonds in the dark
<jabuk> Fall Out Boy - My Songs Know What You Did In The Dark (Light Em Up)(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/capone-nation/fall-out-boy-my-songs-know ♥58,712 ▶8,110,970
<slax0r> DAFUQ?!
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> dafaq indeed
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> spammer
<dz0ny> well not my fault
<dz0ny> sc is trigger for some history in weechat
<slax0r> .sc
<CrazyLemon> sc
<slax0r> :(
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<dz0ny> sam men to nardi :)
<dz0ny> screenshot clipboard :)
<CrazyLemon> one question.. zakaj v historyju imaš  Affordable Custom Made Diamond Wedding Rings, Engagement Rings, Gemstone Rings and Anniversary Rings Chicago IL.
<CrazyLemon> ?????'
<CrazyLemon> a načrtuješ poroko?
<dz0ny> ce greš sem http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2k3xol
<Pepelka> DARK WAVES - Diamonds In The Dark - Video Dailymotion
<Pepelka> »Watch the band DARK WAVES performs the song Diamonds In The Dark Live on JBTV Music Television!«
<dz0ny> in kopiraš naslov lahko po pomoti skopiraš še cel related videos
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LkR9v7XD5I
<Pepelka> Suicide VS Free Money Social Experiment - YouTube
<Pepelka> »☛ Today I filmed something I previously thought impossible. I let people know I was considering ending my life due to recent loss of my whole family in a hou...«
<idioterna> sicer je cist prevec shitty
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUjnfcg1eqI
<Pepelka> Google Maps Easter Egg - "Are We There Yet" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/07/23/no-ice-cream-for-you-the-latest-version-of-google-maps-has-a-hilarious-easter-egg/«
<CrazyLemon> no icecream for you!
<sasa84> .gif dancing
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/kpBG2m5AuAMbm/giphy.gif
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: brdan
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čafćy
<sasa84> mmm, miši
<idioterna> a to vas ta vrocina tolk zrajca al kaj
<idioterna> al se skos tkole crklate po ircu pa js ne opazm :)
<sasa84> idioterna: s CrazyLemon se lohk sam tko crtam :P
<idioterna> skoda ja
<idioterna> bo treba kickstartat en un
<idioterna> eno VR oblekco
<idioterna> k si jo obleces pa se loh prek interneta stiskas
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/
<Pepelka> Supervizor
<CrazyLemon> its back!
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ni september!
<slax0r> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mey2huis0qii8h5/Screenshot%202015-07-24%2012.00.58.png?dl=0
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot 2015-07-24 12.00.58.png
<slax0r> sucks...
<slax0r> kje pa vec vidim? :D
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<slax0r> desni column ne gre scrollat, in text gre offscreen
<CrazyLemon> ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE
<CrazyLemon>  icmp_seq=1 Time to live exceeded
<CrazyLemon> imajo neki težav :)
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/134173961
<Pepelka> The Chase on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »----------------------------------------- The music in this film was composed by Kerry Muzzey and is a track called The Secret History from the album The Architect.…«
<CrazyLemon> amazing clouds
<CrazyLemon> lol..dobim en "čudn" mail kjer je samo en .docx
<CrazyLemon> poguglam ime osebe.. prvi link 'atentator'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> o.O
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ni pa videt iz hexeditorja da bi bilo karkoli v .docx
<CrazyLemon> sam 11kB je velik
<zdobersek> a mas ksne bitcoine
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: cez 10min startajo
<zdobbie> 4:20 BLAZE IT http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/na-primorki-zagorelo-vozilo-v-katerem-so-nasli-zavitke-z-drogo-niso-pa-nasli-voznika.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: V odbijaču vozila, ki je zgorelo na avtocesti, policisti odkrili konopljo
<Pepelka> »Pri predoru Kastelec je v četrtek popoldan zagorelo osebno vozilo. Posredovali so gasilci, ki so pogasili vozilo, v njem pa odkrili okoli 3 kilograme droge. Voznik je pobegnil še pred prihodom policistov, je bila pa zaradi požara avtocesta v smeri proti Ljubljani zaprta dobri dve uri.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously?!?!
<CrazyLemon> SERIOUSLY?!?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie*
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> [10:04:59] [10:04:59] * zdobbie (~zdobbie@gateway/vpn/privateinternetaccess/zdobbie) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> [10:07:11] [10:07:11] <CrazyLemon>: http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/na-primorki-zagorelo-vozilo-v-katerem-so-nasli-zavitke-z-drogo-niso-pa-nasli-voznika.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: V odbijaču vozila, ki je zgorelo na avtocesti, policisti odkrili konopljo
<Pepelka> »Pri predoru Kastelec je v četrtek popoldan zagorelo osebno vozilo. Posredovali so gasilci, ki so pogasili vozilo, v njem pa odkrili okoli 3 kilograme droge. Voznik je pobegnil še pred prihodom policistov, je bila pa zaradi požara avtocesta v smeri proti Ljubljani zaprta dobri dve uri.«
<zdobbie> idk
<CrazyLemon> yes you do..and you know you do
<zdobbie> idc*
<CrazyLemon> so stop pretending and embrace it
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ! A lahko naslednjič ko te bo RTVSLO snemal dodaš nekje še kakšno ubuntu nalepko da bodo ljudje vedeli kaj je to za en čudn OS
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Matthai> ravno zdajle smo končali snemanje
<Matthai> Å¡koda, da nisi prej povedal
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kako zdaj? če si bil že na dnevniku
<Matthai> Å¡e ena oddaja bo
<Matthai> prav na temo prestrezanja
<CrazyLemon> včeraj se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> aja.. pišuka!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> zdobersek: test
<zdobbie> zdobersek: k
<zdobersek> zdobbie: u d man
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdU7fUXDLpI#t=12m25
<Pepelka> President Barack Obama (FULL) Interview - BBC News - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In a wide-ranging interview with the BBC's North American Editor Jon Sopel, US President Barack Obama said a lack of changes on US gun laws was the "greatest...«
<idioterna> he knows his history
<zdobbie> but but but Cameron
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT-7RgLWvf4
<Pepelka> In the Loop — White House Scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »'In the Loop' «В петле» Перевод: Антон Тарасенко.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pejt gledat!
<yang> Nas ljubljeni vodja pri kmeckih opravilih https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/10407354_10153560037367859_3498880336489702633_n.jpg?oh=77e235c6867a2db1206982e84999e451&oe=5614A226
<yang> Zdej ga bodo vsi v Halozah volili
<zdobersek> trava se ne kosi sama!
<idioterna> mislm da je kult osebnosti bl za jansevike
<zdobersek> so what!
<idioterna> miska
<idioterna> zakaj je reku "so what" ce mamo pa tak lep slovenski izraz
<idioterna> "pa kaj"
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DENqtJVJvag
<Pepelka> Tjasha Zhidan - Ne maram te več - glasbeni video spot.avi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Produkcija: Normstudio.com«
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/zlatko.barcot/videos/10153479193707170/
<Pepelka> Zlatko Barčot | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Majstori od zanata.. Svaka cast..«
<idioterna> dobr da je pokonc drzu telefon k je snemu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koga kam ?
<CrazyLemon> prenos se zdaj začne na slo2
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 13.km  J od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @24/07/2015 12:01:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+15.58+E
<idioterna> http://9gag.com/gag/aw7XXzD
<Pepelka> Ali G on abortions - 9GAG
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 30.9°C @24.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% zahodnik 4.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:26, Kulminacija: 11:12:42, Sončni zahod: 18:44:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 04min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .dež
<CrazyLemon> .niga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glede trafo postaje.. danes zjutraj so bili pri nas pa pravijo da bodo potrebovali en dan za zamenjat tisto Å¡katlo z oljem :)
<dz0ny> rec naj počakajo na dež :D
<dz0ny> k drugače jih bodo nagnal ki ne bo a/c
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> se ne veselim drugega tedna :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pravijo da sploh ne vedo kako bodo dvignili zadevo ker ni prostora za dvigalo :)
<dz0ny> well na roke jasno
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> to je elektro .. nič ne počnejo na roke
<upd> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<upd> kako bi to naredil da bi vpisal kraj pa ti naredi točko na tem
<upd> k google maps
<upd> recimo iz google maps vzameš long pa latit
<upd> sam ta gif nima kordinat, bi jih moral točno mapirat
<upd> no ubistvu bi samo za lj moral določit pa pol ratio
<dz0ny> upd: https://github.com/zejn/arsoapi fyi
<Pepelka> zejn/arsoapi · GitHub
<Pepelka> »arsoapi - ARSO API«
<dz0ny> on je sicer linearno enačbo ponucal
<dz0ny> maš pa to sliko v enem slovenskem standardu za karte
<dz0ny> sam ker je resolucija res "velka" :) bo linearno zadostovalo
<yang> Gledu sem finale Toura
<yang> pac etape
<yang> kr lepi kraji tm naokoli
<idioterna> aja zato gledate
<idioterna> jsm pa mislu da vas sport zanima
<yang> tist je skoz isto
<yang> edin ce kak navdusenec koga dol s ceste porine
<msevph> Ni skoz ucash je ksna napeta situacija
<yang> kr dolgocasen sport, gonis k hrcek
<msevph> K ksn ksnga lovi hehe
<yang> sej ga varnostniki dol potegnejo, ce je kaksen prevec zavzet
<yang> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3090634/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<Pepelka> Eden (2014) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Mia Hansen-Løve. With Félix de Givry, Pauline Etienne, Vincent Macaigne, Hugo Conzelmann. Paul, a teenager in the underground scene of early-nineties Paris, forms a DJ collective with his friends and together they plunge into the nightlife of sex, drugs, and endless music.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si vidu http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/07/chris_froome_pljunek_star_moz.aspx ?
<Pepelka> Froomu vse težje: opljuvan in skoraj zbit s kolesa (video) | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Kolesar ekipe Sky Chris Froome, ki vodi na dirki po Franciji, ima čedalje več sovražnikov. Potem ko je bil pred dnevi polit z urinom, so ga v 19. etapi opljuvali in ga skoraj podrli s kolesa.«
<CrazyLemon> tile francozi si ne zaslužijo toura
<yang> To ni lepo, tut ce ne maras toura
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: nimajo ga v dobrem
<sasa84> uhu
<CrazyLemon> lepilo rabiš?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqD_1TFhJdw&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> MUST SEE! Magicians Young & Strange Hijack Sky News! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Magicians Young & Strange photobomb the background of a Live Sky News broadcast with journalist Ashish Joshi in Westminster. To use this video in a commercia...«
<CrazyLemon> kako na githubu primerjam dva fajla ?
<dz0ny> ista?
<dz0ny> mislim v istem repotu?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> sam drug folder
<dz0ny> btw ce mas child theme
<dz0ny> ne rabiš vsega kopirat
<dz0ny> sam datotke ki si jih spremenil
<zdobbie> oooohh!!!
<zdobbie> I has an assignment! https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/issues/24
<Pepelka> Notify when new WP is released · Issue #24 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<zdobbie> BUT WILL I DELIVER?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope.. thats why you were assigned
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam težava pri child temah je pa če je kak bugfix v original temi..se ne applyja na child temo :)
<idioterna> yang: ne bi vedu, k nism se nikol gledu sporta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/24/stephen-hawking-is-hosting-a-week-long-qanda-on-reddit-next-week/
<Pepelka> Stephen Hawking is hosting a week-long Q&A on Reddit next week
<Pepelka> »Next week you can ask Stephen Hawking anything you want«
<CrazyLemon> <insert_robot_voice_joke_here>
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> zdobbie: čafči :D
<zdobbie> sasa84: lahko noc
<sasa84> komad za dz0ny
<sasa84> .yt smooth operatorr
<jabuk> Sade - Smooth Operator (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A
<sasa84> nočko zdobbie
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> a greš pančat?
<sasa84> mhm
 * sasa84 salutira Matthai
<sasa84> :o
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-25
<msev> ej a loh neki vprašam glede winsov :)...pač ena neumnost k se mi dogaja, če kdo ve kko popravt?
<CrazyLemon> ne! pejt v kot dokler te ne pokličemo nazaj!
<msev> dj no :)
<msev> prov pol pa ne :/
<msev> sm že najdu odgovor
<msev> CrazyLemon, drgač bi mogu odgovort: Vem kko popravt, formatiraš windowse pa namestiš ubuntu :D
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> msev ko smo v kotu ne govorimo..je bela cesta!
 * msev gre back klečat na koruzo
<msev> ok zj pa linux vprašanje, k me pomilosti :) hehe, a kdo igra war thunder (ker dela na linuxu)? :)
<msev> native
<CrazyLemon> Mejni prehodi:
<CrazyLemon> - Dragonja pri vstopu 1 uro in pri izstopu 2 uri;
<CrazyLemon> yaaay..zastoji
<CrazyLemon> yaay
<yang> lahk jim gres sladoled prodajat
<Sky[x]> jebmti mongodb
<Sky[x]> tolk enga prilagajanja za bazo kot za mongodb pa nisem se nikol delal res
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zacel se bo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie the final countdown?
<CrazyLemon> Zastoji nastajajo:
<CrazyLemon> - na hitri cesti Škofije - Koper pred priključkom Koper - center (2,5 km);
<CrazyLemon> yaaaay
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: D-97.8km
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 97*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://twitter.com/laura_meseguer
<Pepelka> Laura Meseguer (@Laura_Meseguer) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von Laura Meseguer (@Laura_Meseguer). Spanish cycling journalist. @Eurosport´s reporter | Writer | Communications at @Mallorca312, @CityMTB & @eroicahispania https://t.co/RneZBs9bh. Madrid«
<zdobbie> GJ LEMON
<zdobbie> U DA TRUE DETECTIVE
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm better than Vince thats for sure
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Vince je enmal bad
<zdobbie> loh si pa Ray Velcoro
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ti pa loh shareas privilegij
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah.. collin je tko no.. 2 junkie-ish
<CrazyLemon> such an op whore you are
<zdobbie> bice oluja!
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> dayumn
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<zdobbie> Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolf | Karnise za narcise!
<Pepelka> Pogosta vprašanja | Ubuntu Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Kako začeti z Ubuntujem? Priročniki za Ubuntu so bili napisani z namenom, da bi novim uporabnikom pomagali začeti uporabljati Ubuntu. Njihov cilj je pokri«
<zdobbie> mah
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolf | Karnise za narcise!
<CrazyLemon> such fail
<upd> kwa so karnise
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: D-74.4km
<CrazyLemon> upd zadeva k drži zavese? vsaj mislim da je to to :)
<upd> hm ql res bi lahko bile narcise
<zdobbie> kuga ga treska
<zdobbie> D-66.0km
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: IT'S HAPPENING
<zdobbie> hahaha
<zdobbie> kuko ga Serpa (Lamprejev Kolumbijec) slepa
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a so že na d'huezu'
<zdobbie> NICHT JETZT
<zdobbie> ~14km do konca
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie do konca česa?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 11.km SZ od BOVCA @25/07/2015 00:45:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+13.44+E
<zdobbie> etape
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je že konec tega vzpona
<CrazyLemon> ki se je začel na 80. km
<zdobbie> je ze
<zdobbie> zej so na spustu
<zdobbie> ampak je par kuclov vmes
<CrazyLemon> ach so
<zdobbie> jaja
<zdobbie> cez 20km pridejo v dolino, majo 10km ravnince, poj pa gor
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej je quintana napadel?
<zdobbie> ja, pred njim valverde
<zdobbie> tko da sta bla v tandemo 10s pred Froomom
<zdobbie> ampak je sel v zadnjih 2-3km klanca
<zdobbie> v tandemu*
<zdobbie> zdej se pa grupirajo na spustu
<CrazyLemon> ampak kot vidim zdaj točke
<CrazyLemon> jih je froome očitno dohitel
<CrazyLemon> ker je dobil kar nekaj točk
<CrazyLemon> nč...kosilo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fyi https://almamsedlar.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/supervizor-je-ozivljen/
<Pepelka> Supervizor je oživljen | NE KORUPCIJI!
<Pepelka> »Supervizor je nazaj (natančneje, preseljen je z zasebnega strežnika na strežnik pri MJU), sicer pa tule:  Ker je bilo v zadnjih dneh o dogajanju v zvezi s tem marsikaj povedanega, se zdi smiselno p...«
<Sky[x]> pa kdo kej vec ve kaj je blo s strani primoza?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem vedel da je primož brezplačno to počel... zakaj za vraga :)
<netkat> dans je blo v sobotni prilogi neki http://www.delo.si/sobotna/ce-v-nekaj-verjamem-sem-pripravljen-delati-zastonj-nisem-pa-pripravljen-delati-zaman.html
<Pepelka> Če v nekaj verjamem, sem pripravljen delati zastonj. Nisem pa pripravljen delati zaman
<Pepelka> »Intervju s Primožem Brataničem, avtorjem aplikacije Supervizor.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: da ga ni v supervizorju
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol :) makes sense :D
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/buzzaldrin/posts/10153475590789581:0
<Pepelka> Buzz Aldrin - When kids ask me what it felt like to walk... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »When kids ask me what it felt like to walk on the moon I say "squishy"! They are #GenerationMars. #Apollo11«
<sasa84> heloooo bičiz :D
<sasa84> zdobbie: wihaaaa :D
<zdobbie> pozdrav, sasa84 !
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolf | Ahja.
<sasa84> ooooo hvala zdobbie :*
<sasa84> kok pa to, da je CrazyLemon že tok cajta tih???
<dz0ny> gleda kolesa po tv
<dz0ny> pa kolesarje
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj je večji fetish :>
<sasa84> hm...dobro vprašanje
<sasa84> al pa ma take fetiše, d mu je všeč kok unga polivajo s scavnco pa pljuvajo vanj :P
<sasa84> btw: helou dz0ny da đonko :D
<dz0ny> hi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kolesarji so končali svoje za danes.. že cca uro nazaj :)
<dz0ny> post fever obdobje then?
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.4°C @25.07.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% jugozahodnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:38:18, Kulminacija: 11:10:23, Sončni zahod: 18:42:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 04min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 25.6°C @25.07.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:55, Kulminacija: 11:09:27, Sončni zahod: 18:40:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 03min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.2°C @25.07.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% zahodnik 5.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:41:31, Kulminacija: 11:12:43, Sončni zahod: 18:43:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 02min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> post fever starts in september
<CrazyLemon> Gneče in zastoji:
<CrazyLemon> - na hitri cesti Škofije - Koper od priključka Bertoki proti Kopru/Izoli (3 km);
<CrazyLemon> hvala bogu da je sedaj tunel! pa ni zastojev več!
<sasa84> dz0ny: sem v lj
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27°C @25.07.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severnik 0.6 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:36:44, Kulminacija: 11:09:37, Sončni zahod: 18:42:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 05min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> vremensko na istem :)
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> dz0ny: sej jutr se vračam v domače kraje :P
<CrazyLemon> ne no!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radiocapris.si/novice/n/junija-prek-sms-ov-v-kopru-placali-preko-1600-parkirnin
<Pepelka> Junija prek SMS-ov v Kopru plačali preko 1600 parkirnin - Radio Capris
<Pepelka> »Najbolj poslušana radijska postaja na Obali. Radio Capris.«
<CrazyLemon> zakon zadeva!
<CrazyLemon> ne capris ampak sms parking!
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zmedlo tvojo rumeno bučo? :/
<CrazyLemon> aja..niste vi tako napredni v rakeku.. v kopru je sedaj mogoče plačati parking prek SMS sporočila
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobbie> zakaj bi me Domen Savic blokiru na twitterju? :>
<CrazyLemon> ker trollaš 24/7?
<zdobbie> but that's just trolling you
<CrazyLemon> but that has no effect on me coz i see you trollin'.. they hatin' trying to catch me riding dirty
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/hrvaska-tudi-uradno-poslala-pismo-lobisti-naj-bi-bili-ze-na-delu/370401
<Pepelka> Hrvaška tudi uradno poslala pismo, lobisti naj bi bili že na delu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Hrvaška vlada je potrdila, da je Evropski komisiji in arbitražnemu sodišču poslala pismo in ga seznanila s prisluškovalno afero. Hrvaški diplomati naj bi medtem že lobirali po Evropi.«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se mi zdi da je vse skupaj skrbno načrtovano s strani hrvaške?
<CrazyLemon> dobili so informacije da ne bodo dobili zaliva..in se odločili ukrepat in razveljavit arbitražni sporazum tako ali drugače
<sasa84> zdobbie:
<sasa84> ah :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: NA rakeku, ne v rakeku
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> mi ne rabmo pplačvat z smsi...ker je all 4 free!
<yang> CrazyLemon: in NA Kozini, ne v Kozini, zdaj veš
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem ker ne hodim ne v kozino ne na kozino
<sasa84_> zdobbie: \o/
<zdobbie> hej sasa84_
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: fyi http://rtvslo.si/modload.php?&c_mod=rtvaktualno&op=aktualno&func=read&c_menu=164
<Pepelka> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobbie> sasa84_: kam si dala +v
<zdobbie> zakaj sem se boril?!
<sasa84_> zdobbie: skenslal me je :(
<zdobbie> jeba!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie se boš prijavil?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: teb sem linku
<zdobbie> loh pa greva duet
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ti si bl sopran ane?
 * CrazyLemon je bariton
<zdobbie> falsetto anything
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi Soča ni več tko mrzla kot je bila... glupi chemtrailsi.
<zdobbie> not enough vinegar imho
<LorD_DDooM> Zgleda ni vsak ocet dober... mora biti chemtrails certified.
<CrazyLemon> samo jabolčni je dovolj dober
<CrazyLemon> vinski ne pali!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a veš tist atentator mail?
<CrazyLemon> no sedaj na telefonu sm vidu predogled / prek google drivea
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: waddaboutit
<zdobbie> sooooo
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: prid na chat, d vidmo s kerim nickom si gor :P
<sasa84_> ostale pa kickamo dol :P
<CrazyLemon> in vidim da je to en bosanski študent k piše nekomu na FKSS.. fakulteti za kriminalistiko :)
<CrazyLemon> piše pa osebi ki nima čisto nič skupnega z mojim mailom :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne..tečna sta vi2
<CrazyLemon> sam inbox mi filata
<sasa84_> pffffff
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: YOU SPY YOU
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a te loh klicem Irritated
<zdobbie> IrritatedLemon
<sasa84_> .gif grumpy lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/pvFkTdCIlSiLS/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> ping CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> !t en sl irritated
<zdobbie> .t en sl irritated
<CrazyLemon> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ker je miha lame
<sasa84_> a je kdo kle (raz)dražen? :P
<zdobbie> HUEHUEHUE
<sasa84_> .gif irritated
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/QTsuTAm7qHnMs/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> looks just like lemon
<CrazyLemon> you are such a racist
<zdobbie> yang: na TVSLO2 mas zle eldo viler
<yang> Eldaaa
<yang> nimam RTVSLO2
<CrazyLemon> !g rtvslo2 v živo
<Pepelka> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 2 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV ... http://ava.rtvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-2/tv.slo2/
<yang> Bom kr Tomaza Domicelja raje poslusal na RSLO1
<yang> tist itak ne deluje brez flasha
<zdobbie> sami izgovori
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://api.rtvslo.si/weather/getMoon?client_id=19cc0556a5ee31d0d52a0e30b0696b26
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i approve
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> heh dobre stose ma domicelj
<yang> dejte poslusat
<dz0ny> https://api.rtvslo.si/weather/getObservation?client_id=19cc0556a5ee31d0d52a0e30b0696b26&type=1&dis=10
<dz0ny> global weather
<dz0ny> thx rtvslo :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..dokler ne ukinejo :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi.. ta 'global weather'
<CrazyLemon> je sam sparsano z arsota
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni nič novega notri :)
<dz0ny> https://api.rtvslo.si/weather/getObservation?client_id=19cc0556a5ee31d0d52a0e30b0696b26&type=2
<dz0ny> tle je več lokalnih ki jih arso prodaja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sarah Bethe Nelson - Black Telephone.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj cloudflare responda na sedaj.json
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zakaj sedaj.json več ne obstaja :D
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> obstaja
<siska_> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sarah Bethe Nelson - Black Telephone.
<CrazyLemon> napačno poddomeno sm uporabljal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<siska> .rtlink
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sarah Bethe Nelson - Black Telephone.
<siska> kje ta radio biti? :)
<CrazyLemon> siska radioterminal.si
<siska> CrazyLemon: tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<sasa84_> radioterminal rulz :P
<dz0ny> lol https://api.rtvslo.si/weather/getSnowInfo?client_id=19cc0556a5ee31d0d52a0e30b0696b26
<sasa84> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--TJxadOTR--/1356551810915639215.gif
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Iy3GlG9.jpg
<dz0ny> otters
<dz0ny> It+s  mine!
<dz0ny> MINE!
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html
<Pepelka> The Egg
<sasa84> iiiiii, vidra <3
<sasa84> dz0ny: zdej preberem?
<dz0ny> mhm short :)
<sasa84> zanimiva zgodbica :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: now add to the mix Kepler-452b
<dz0ny> but america has other plans http://i.imgur.com/E8kRDkX.jpg
<sasa84> looool
<dz0ny> freedom america https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1lc4rqh7ZU
<Pepelka> Charlie Don't Surf- The Clash - YouTube
<sasa84_> damn
<zdobbie> DAYUMN
<sasa84> zdobbie: 0/
<sasa84> egg-head :\
<zdobbie> 0-0
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-26
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/istramet/photos/a.449911986071.240784.218590511071/10153347737401072/?type=1
<Pepelka> IstraMet - Chronik-Fotos | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Brutalan lightshow iznad Umaga, dugo nismo vidjeli ovako nešto, doslovno nekoliko munja udara u sekundi. Strašno! Umažani?www.istramet.com/radari-munja«
<CrazyLemon> res je bil lightshow
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> jsm pa bezal pred dezjem
<CrazyLemon> bežal? ti?!?
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj jure.. zakaj?!?!
<idioterna> k je fino
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/354037331
<CrazyLemon> jah če bežiš ni fino
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Na bazen near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> kako ni fino
<idioterna> valda da je fino
<idioterna> letis k sneta skera
<idioterna> najprej je bil plan da prespim tam pol sm pa vidu da bo zjutri cist mokro
<idioterna> pa sm su kr zvecer nazaj
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da si v letih.. še kak mesec nazaj si veselo se vozil po dežju.. zdaj pa bežiš pred njim
<idioterna> aja ne sej
<idioterna> me je ujel
<idioterna> tko da sm se tut zdej veselo vozil po dezju :)
<CrazyLemon> thats more like it
<idioterna> no ena nevihtica je bla
<sasa84> hejhou miške ;)
<sasa84> o/
<anny_> hejho
<anny_> vsi Å¡e spijo
<anny_> večina njih :)
<anny_> po težki prekrokani noči
<yang> ja anny_ tezki zurerji tlele :)
<anny_> žurerji so tudi tisti, ki igrajo minecraft and wow celo noč :P
<yang> no ja :)
<anny_> gotcha
<yang> Naletel sem na neko spletno stran v Kambodži katera naj bi prva sprejemala bitcoine za placilo storitev v Državi :) bitcambodia.com/
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> ja jsm mel kr tezko noc :)
<anny_> greš v Kambodžo?
<yang> anny_: samo s prstom po zemljevidu
<anny_> idioterna, otroci niso spali?
<idioterna> ne, na bazen sm su, pa sm se do osmih zvecer kopal
<idioterna> pol pa nazaj domov
<yang> Kolezijo ?
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/354037331
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Na bazen near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> anny_: si ze bila na Koleziji ?
<anny_> sem
<anny_> ne sedaj, ko je obnovljen
<yang> kako se ti zdi ?
<yang> aja
<yang> zdaj sem mislu
<anny_> čakam, da se malo razprši gneča
<idioterna> ja pol bi mogla zdele jit
<idioterna> vcerej je blo kr prazno
<idioterna> verjetno predvsem zato k so oblaki skos grozil
<anny_> ker je bil dež
<idioterna> ampak do vecera ni blo nic
<yang> Moja mama je bila, pravi, da ji je vsec, samo da jo moti da ne smes nazaj noter, ce gres enkrat ven (recimo ne mores skocit nekam na kosilo in se vrnit), sem ji rekel naj se pritozi na mestno obcino ali pac kdor je upravnik
<anny_> o tu je padalo ene 3x
<idioterna> sem gledal radar ja
<idioterna> sej plan je bil da bi prespal tam
<idioterna> pa sm vidu da bo zjutri se vec dezja
<idioterna> pa sm su kr zvecer nazaj
<anny_> yang, za to bi morali imeti elektronske vstopnice
<zdobbie> eletronika zraven vode, ne se spilat
<idioterna> aja tle sploh se pejstnu nism slikc
<anny_> urbana type
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/savinja-z-druge-strani.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nago-u-trbovlah.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sevniski-grad.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/brestanica.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nuclear-nago.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nago-kk.jpg
<yang> anny_: pol sem pa reku, da so to verjetno uvedli za to, da ne bi ti dal zapestnice eni drugi osebi in bi se se ona kopala potem drugi del dneva, ceprav ce si placal za cel dan je vseeno kdo se kopa a ni ?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/promet-cez-zidani-most.jpg
<anny_> to smo mi naredili...hm, kje smo že bili...v čatežu
<anny_> ko smo Å¡li z bicikli
<anny_> ni blema
<idioterna> anny_: zdej je v catezu tko da mas omejeno kolicino vstopov
<idioterna> mal je bedn uresnic no
<anny_> tudi tam nisem bila
<anny_> že lep čas
<idioterna> jsm bil vcerej
<yang> idioterna: jst poznam tipa k je skocu dol z dimnika (s padalom)
<idioterna> sm otroke metal
<anny_> je še vedno toliko gneče?
<idioterna> anny_: ja vcerej ne, ker se je skos bliskalo v okolici :)
<idioterna> je blo pa toplo pa prijetno
<yang> idioterna: baje da je zlo zajeban tm dol skocit ker so mocni vetrovi, pa te lahko zanese v kak hrib
<anny_> ja
<anny_> imam željo skočit s tandemom
<anny_> pa zipline tudi zgleda v redu
<idioterna> yang: ja
<anny_> idioterna, si šel  s kolesom do čateža?
<yang> idioterna: ja dobre fotke, sploh sevniski grad
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/rest/malca.jpg
<anny_> hihi
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> toj pr temu raufnku
<yang> dej objav kako od slikna WP-ju
<idioterna> cemu?
<yang> ja tko
<yang> kjer jih se ni
<idioterna> ja bi mogu pol poiskat kje jih ni
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevnica
<Pepelka> Sevnica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> kle bi jo komot vkljucil
<yang> ker je drugacna perspektiva
<anny_> dz0ny je že vstal? :)
<anny_> no saj mogoče bo tudi kdo drug vedel
<anny_> obstaja kakšna alternativa za TrueCrypt odkar so ukinili podporo?
<idioterna> yang: ja pa je ful lepsa ta fotka
<idioterna> k je ze gor
<idioterna> also sevnice ne maram
<idioterna> cebela me je picla v stegno ko sem se mimo peljal.
<sasa84> idioterna: prepočas si šel :P
<anny_> au...kamen gor
<idioterna> ja nism se ustavljal
<idioterna> sam frcnu sem jo dol pa sel naprej
<yang> enkrat avgusta bom sel do sevnice pa gor na lisco
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jul2015/61640430.jpg?daa2
<CrazyLemon> celjani ...
<anny_> wow...so to korenine od drevesa?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<anny_> fiju...kako bodo spravili avto dol?
<CrazyLemon> tako da bodo drevo postavili nazaj na svoje mesto :p
<anny_> o ja
<yang> idioterna: kaj se je en potrudil...https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seznam_slovenskih_imen_avstrijskih_krajev
<Pepelka> Seznam slovenskih imen avstrijskih krajev - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<anny_> hidravlična dvigalka bi bila boljša
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi avto še več dvignila? :D
<idioterna> ce bi mel bicikl bi ga sam dol vzel
<idioterna> ce ne bi bil pod drevesom, pol bi pa mogoce mogu kej poklepat tut
<anny_> lahko ga počasi spustiš, a ne
<idioterna> grem se video zmontirat
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ja..ampak je ena majhna težava
<CrazyLemon> drevo je vmes :D
<CrazyLemon> in moraš ali najprej drevo odstranit
<anny_> odstraniš drevo
<CrazyLemon> ali pa avto povleč nazaj
<dz0ny> anny_: luks
<CrazyLemon> anny_ no..ko drevo odstraniš se bo itak avto spustil :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer bo z drevesom šel tudi sprednji odbijač.. ampak sam si je kriv ane!
<anny_> ne vem...kaj bi pa ti naredil?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nič.. povlekel avto počasi nazaj
<anny_> prednji odbijač bo šel
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bo tako hudo..ker so itak samo korenine pa zemlja tam spredaj
<idioterna> js bi poklicu pajka
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kakšno masivno desko bi dal dol
<idioterna> pa reku da je drevo narobe parkiru
<CrazyLemon> raining again \o/
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<anny_> dz0ny, hvala
<anny_> je možno naložiti luks preko terminala ali samo preko tar.gz?
<idioterna> anny_: luks ze mas, ce misls to za zaklepat diske
<anny_> ja, zaklenit particijo na disku
<idioterna> luks samo na linuxu dela
<idioterna> truecrypt je povsod
<idioterna> ce te to ne moti, potem je easy delat s tem
<anny_> idioterna, truecrypt je nekako bolj v easy :)
<idioterna> ja sej za luks mas tut take easy vmesnike
<anny_> samo lani so projekt ukinili
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> WARNING: Using TrueCrypt is not secure as it may contain unfixed security issues
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> truecrypt je imel ene druge tezave
<CrazyLemon> a ni imel truecrypt audit?
<anny_> jp
<idioterna> ja je mel audit
<idioterna> sam niso nasl nicesar pomembnega
<anny_> torej je Å¡e vedno ok za uporabo?
<idioterna> ni vzdrzevan
<idioterna> to je kr problematicno
<anny_> :/
<idioterna> http://mhogomchungu.github.io/zuluCrypt/ je GUI za to kar rabis
<Pepelka> zuluCrypt by mhogomchungu
<idioterna> ampak ni del ubuntu
<idioterna> spodaj so sicer binaryji za ubuntu
<idioterna> ampak jih moras rocno namestit
<idioterna> ni .deb
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mhogomchungu/zuluCrypt/blob/master/debian_package_info/BUILD_INSTRUCTIONS
<Pepelka> zuluCrypt/BUILD_INSTRUCTIONS at master · mhogomchungu/zuluCrypt · GitHub
<Pepelka> »zuluCrypt is a front end to cryptsetup and tcplay and it allows easy management of encrypted block devices«
<yang> hehe https://stallman.org/images/dog.jpg
<anny_> CrazyLemon...đizs
<CrazyLemon> anny_ wat
<CrazyLemon> 8 korakov
<CrazyLemon> copy/paste
<anny_> jaja
<CrazyLemon> na oko
<anny_> kreh, kh
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny_> Krejzi, spet vas zaliva!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ hm?
<CrazyLemon> sonce je
<anny_> dež
<CrazyLemon> nope..sonce
<anny_> na radarju vidim dež
 * CrazyLemon posodi anny_ očala
 * anny_ že nosi očala
 * CrazyLemon se smeje anny_ ker rabi dvojna očala
<anny_> prav, grem k okulistu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.4°C @26.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% severovzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:25, Kulminacija: 11:10:24, Sončni zahod: 18:41:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 01min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @26.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% vzhodnik 1.6 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:51, Kulminacija: 11:09:38, Sončni zahod: 18:41:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 03min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 13.9°C @26.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:02, Kulminacija: 11:09:28, Sončni zahod: 18:39:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 00min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> bbbb dz0ny!!!
<anny_> 131
<sasa84> a si že zakuru centralno?
<anny_> 13 stopinj!
<anny_> hitro po deko, dz'
<anny_> 0ny
<sasa84> anny_: svojga mej, a ne vidš d jst dz0ny kle pecam?!
<anny_> vzemita dve deki!
<anny_> za vsak slučaj, če se bosta premalo zakurila
<sasa84> :\
<anny_> :)
<sasa84> grda si :\
<anny_> samo praktična
<CrazyLemon> anny_ https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/q4MAdG1EIg8wHLQuuUa0OOe5_0XOvrDlFb8fU1evllk=w1280-h488-no
<anny_> eno deko spodaj, eno zgoraj
<sasa84> mislm, ne se zdej vn vlečt anny_
<sasa84> ooo, kok so Å¡marje lepe CrazyLemon!
<sasa84> :P
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa sosedi kurjo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to pravi sam nekdo ki ni bil nikoli v Å¡marjah :P
<anny_> se posipam s pepelom
<sasa84> lol zdobbie :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zato ker so sosedje.. they do the darndest things
<CrazyLemon> na telefonu imam reklamo "Imate deformiran palec?" - na sliki ne zgleda lepo!
<zdobbie> zakaj pa gledas reklame na telefonu?
<anny_> vsi imamo isto
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gcnxxlrphom1irr/primoz_sobotna_supervizor.pdf?dl=0
<Pepelka> Dropbox - primoz_sobotna_supervizor.pdf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OXDRuQYBtk
<Pepelka> Sigma ft. Ella Henderson - Glitterball - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Single on iTunes: http://po.st/glitterball Single on Spotify: http://po.st/glitterballspotify Single in Belgium: http://po.st/glitterballNEWZ Sigma have anno...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zato.. ker podpiram razvijalce aplikacij!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://www.twitch.tv/gaminglive_dayone
<Pepelka> Twitch
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: meh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a je to z evrosonga
<dz0ny> sounds like it
<dz0ny> .yt alice chains
<jabuk> Alice in Chains   Dirt 1992 Full https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JecMnBoYI
<dz0ny> meh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dvomim.. maja 2015 je bil release
<sasa84> lol, eurosong :P
<dz0ny> .yt alice glass
<jabuk> ALICE GLASS - STILLBIRTH https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8iSUekqabI
<zdobbie> dz0ny: a Klemencic je prov po forumu pisu
<zdobbie> al clanke
<CrazyLemon> zihr je trollal
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa kul članek.. tnx dz0ny
<anny_> hvala
<anny_> če je pol tega res...
<anny_> smo v organu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..všeč mi je ta app
<CrazyLemon> škoda ker nimam trenažerja
<CrazyLemon> zihr bi bil prvi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/07/policisti_streljali_na_voznika_v_cilju.aspx
<Pepelka> Vroče že pred začetkom zadnje etape na Touru | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Policisti v Parizu so morali uporabiti strelno orožje proti vozniku, ki je na ciljni zapori kolesarske dirke po Franciji prebil ograjo.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<idioterna> anny_: cesa?
<idioterna> a tega v primoz intervjuju?
<anny_> jp...4000 ovadb
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> to je pa ja business as usual
<idioterna> mislm v tem nismo slovenci nic posebnega
<idioterna> drugi sam se niso zgradil supervizorja
<zdobbie> loh bi ga exportal
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa importal financno polcijo
<anny_> to bi bil začetek
<zdobbie> xmonad best monad
<dz0ny> .yt young blood bea
<jabuk> Bea Miller - Young Blood (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMMNrth246k
<zdobbie> young blood bad blood
<dz0ny> .yt run boy run
<jabuk> Woodkid - Run Boy Run (Official HD Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmc21V-zBq0
<zdobbie> kok zjeban dan
<CrazyLemon> poor bébé
<zdobbie> it's tough being a bébé!
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@ValdikSS/detecting-vpn-and-its-configuration-and-proxy-users-on-the-server-side-1bcc59742413
<Pepelka> Detecting VPN (and its configuration!) and proxy users on the server side — Medium
<Pepelka> »A lot of people use VPN every day. Somebody use it in always-on mode to circumvent government or corporative internet ce…«
<CrazyLemon> evo zdobbie ..odpri tole pa povej če dela http://witch.valdikss.org.ru/
<Pepelka> ｗｉｔｃｈ？
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: how do I determine
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie it will determine itself!
<zdobbie> ja pol pa dela
<CrazyLemon> kul
<zdobbie> kewl
<CrazyLemon> ql
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo vedel prevod "interested(local) and choked(peer)" ? kontekst: torrenti
<CrazyLemon> eden izmed nizov je tudi "optimistic unchoke" :D
<zdobbie> zanimajoc se (lokalno)
<zdobbie> dusen (pivo)
<zdobbie> optimisticna oddusitev
<CrazyLemon> a ni čokast?
 * zdobbie still has his game
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: we are not bdsm experts... I think... Yet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny speak for yourself!
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ni anny tukaj
<CrazyLemon> ne res nismo :D
<zdobbie> let us learn!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ teach us!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdaj se danes začne?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 16:!5
<zdobbie> 16:15
<zdobbie> zdejle zenske zakljucujejo
<zdobbie> se 2 kroga
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kje so btcjevke?
<zdobbie> je ne sais pas!
<zdobbie> na repu je ena
<CrazyLemon> hrvatica dobila sprint! kdo bi si mislu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie očitno je bil vmes sprint
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<anny_> bo spet dež?
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo
 * CrazyLemon gre na kolo
<anny_> pol pa kr brž piči
<CrazyLemon> seveda bom v rumeni majici.. ane zdobbie !
<anny_> haha...si jo zaslužil?
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne:D
<zdobbie> je placu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bi rad ubuntu.si dresa umazal :P
<anny_> opa
<anny_> koliko moraš prevesti za dres? :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> najdi si sugar daddyja pa ne rabiš nič prevajat :P
<anny_> bi bil ti moj sugar daddy?
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<anny_> :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<anny_> moram vprašati tista dva mulca, ki sta danes zjutraj hotela mojo številko :)
<CrazyLemon> nič...grem zbirat kilometre v dobrodelne namene!
<CrazyLemon> !g endomondo obalnimaraton
<Pepelka> Obalni kolesarski maraton (Cycling (Sport)) Team | Endomondo https://www.endomondo.com/teams/17644286
<anny_> uživaj
<CrazyLemon> enako.. o/
<anny_> :*
 * yang poslusa neznane YU/Slovenske bande na YT, recimo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_zNq8Cw2co
<Pepelka> Plexus Solaris (live) @ KLjUB Celje, 1986 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Plexus Solaris (live) @ KLjUB Celje, 1986 VHS rip«
<anny_> yang, same težke živine so igrale v tem bendu!
<anny_> pf!
<anny_> skoraj vsi so si naredili ime
<yang> aja, kdo ?
<yang> nek punk band je
<yang> ker ne igrajo slabo
<yang> nisem sel se googlat
<anny_> http://www.delo.si/clanek/61154
<Pepelka> Umrl je psihiater Andrej Marušič
<anny_> http://www.famnit.upr.si/sl/o-fakulteti/osebje/aleksander.zadel/
<Pepelka> dr. Aleksander Zadel - UP FAMNIT
<Pepelka> »Docent Oddelek za psihologijo«
<yang> http://www.muzikobala.com/tag/andrej-marusic
<Pepelka> Andrej Marušič Archives | Muzikobala
<yang> aja pa res
<anny_> http://www.primorci.si/osebe/benedetti-ksenija/1205/
<Pepelka> BENEDETTI Ksenija
<yang> morem met se kje kak skrit njihov vinil med policami
<yang> oz kaseto so izdali "minestra"
<yang> verjetno je vredna kej, kot rariteta
<yang> kdo bi si mislu, Ksenija Benedetti New Wave pevka :)
<anny_> http://www.primorci.si/osebe/benedetti-ksenija/1205/
<Pepelka> BENEDETTI Ksenija
<anny_> ups napaka
<anny_> http://www.ice.gov.it/paesi/europa/slovenia/staff.htm?sede
<Pepelka> Agenzia ICE - Slovenia
<anny_> Dimitrij Žbona je glasbeni menedžer na veleposlaništvu
<anny_> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/marko-filli-ostaja-generalni-direktor-rtv-slovenija/346061
<Pepelka> Marko Filli ostaja generalni direktor RTV Slovenija :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Programski svet RTV-ja je za generalnega direktorja zavoda izvolil Marka Fillija. Dobil je 15 glasov, za Natašo Pirc Musar so glasovali štirje svetniki. Ta napoveduje zahtevo za sodno varstvo.«
<anny_> in Å¡e zadnji :)
<anny_> http://www.radiocapris.si/dogajanje/n/foto-audio-alja-tasi-in-robrert-rakar-v-caprisovem-studiu
<Pepelka> FOTO & AUDIO: Alja Tasi in Robert Rakar v Caprisovem studiu - Radio Capris
<Pepelka> »Najbolj poslušana radijska postaja na Obali. Radio Capris.«
<anny_> dobra banda je bila to!
<yang> :
<yang> :)
<anny_> očitno new wave dobro vpliva
<anny_> če najdeš kakšno njihovo plošča ima gotovo vrednost
<yang> tole je tudi kr kul retro posnetek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5j5I5Hrk3Q
<Pepelka> Pohorje Express (live) @ KLjUB Celje, 4.10.1986 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pohorje Express (live) @ KLjUB Celje, 4.10.1986«
<yang> anny_: saj pise da so samo eno kaseto izdali...
<anny_> nisem brala
<yang> 2 njihova komada sta na kompilaciji
<yang> ko smo ze ravno pri pozabljenih bandih, zanimiva je storija od Sixto Rodriguez-a https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixto_Rodriguez
<Pepelka> Sixto Rodriguez - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6bjqdll7DI
<Pepelka> Rodriguez - I Wonder - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Spotify - http://open.spotify.com/album/4s7qz6sSmn1gzphGM9P5dK WiMP - http://wimp.pl/album/1622416 Deezer - http://www.deezer.com/pl/#/album/4009231 Sony Mus...«
<CrazyLemon> tale endomondo en mal sux
<CrazyLemon> Uncaught REST API exception:
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en rzalog zakaj sux
<yang> Lep konec toura in pogled na Pariz
<CrazyLemon> niti ni bil tako lep konec.. vrteli so se v krogih
<zdobbie> loco loco!
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Cajsa Siik - Higher.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/smrtonosna-pustolovscina-ponoci-splezala-na-skakalnico-kopalisca-in-skocila-v-prazen-bazen.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Smrtonosna pustolovščina: ponoči splezala na skakalnico kopališča in skočila v prazen bazen
<Pepelka> »Iz Nemčije poročajo o smrti moških, starih 20 in 24 let, ki sta ponoči splezala na skakalnico bazena in se pognala v globino, pri tem pa spregledala, da v bazenu, na katerem potekajo dela, ni vode.«
<CrazyLemon> dumbasses
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/24/us-usa-bitcoin-winklevoss-iduskcn0py2b620150724
<Pepelka> Winklevoss twins file paperwork to operate Gemini bitcoin exchange| Reuters
<Pepelka> »Investors Tyler and Cameron Winklevoss earlier this week filed paperwork to operate a bitcoin exchange called Gemini for both individual and institutional investors in New York state, a spokeswoman«
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-25
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/25/12269466/nintendo-stock-plunge-pokemon-go
<Seniorita> Nintendo shares plummet after investors realize it doesn't make Pokémon Go | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Nintendo shares have skyrocketed since following Pokémon Go's release and instant transformation into global cultural phenomenon, but they fell dramatically today after investors realized that...«
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 5.km JV od ANHOVA @25/07/2016 08:56:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+13.68+E
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 13.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @25/07/2016 08:57:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+13.23+E
<jabuk2> M 1.4 > 12.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @25/07/2016 08:57:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+13.2+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BondiHipsters/posts/1152222788173360
<Seniorita> Bondi Hipsters - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Bondi Hipsters, Bondi, NSW. 162.711 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 8759 Personen sprechen darüber. Dom and Adrian are two hipsters from Bondi Beach Australia,...«
<CrazyLemon> Cokemon go :>
<Matthai__> https://edavki.durs.si/ - a ima še kdo težave s to stranjo?
<CrazyLemon> There are issues with the site's certificate chain (net::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID).
<CrazyLemon> Matthai__ tole mislis?
<Matthai__> jup
<Matthai__> CrazyLemon, a mi lahko screenschoot stisneš
<Matthai__> ker sem že odpravil težavo
<Matthai__> bi pa rad blogpostnil
<CrazyLemon> Matthai__ težka bo..ker sm dal nadaljuj
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj me vedno vrže na startpage :)
<Matthai__> :-)
<Matthai__> ok, bom našel virtualko
<idioterna> Matthai__: mogoce loh js
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> men kr dela
<idioterna> mogoce k mam sigen pa sigov roote ze not
<CrazyLemon> meni kljub importu roota še vedno pravi mixed content pa rudeč https!
<CrazyLemon> a ne..zdaj je ok..my bad
<CrazyLemon> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Notices/NoticeDetail.aspx?id=1130
<yang> Your connection is not secure
<yang> The owner of edavki.durs.si has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.
<yang> aha
<zdobersek> CERRRAAAAAAARRRRRRR
<yang> novi root cert sem importiral, ki je veljaven od 04/2016
<yang> zdaj dela
<zdobersek> thanks Jansa
<CrazyLemon> freakin janez
<zdobersek> didn't freak me out one bit!
<zdobersek> two bits? maybe ...
<CrazyLemon> maybe one bite would freak you out!
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<jabuk2> http://media.giphy.com/media/l46C6K2b9H52OiF5m/giphy.gif
<msev-> dz0ny, al pa CrazyLemon a pol sm že dodal test pa init al nism https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/44/files
<Seniorita> Added traffic map support by marksev1 · Pull Request #44 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<msev-> namreč pozabu sm kaj sm delal in kaj nism
<msev-> aja sj res zj sm se spomnu
<msev-> kao mogu bi testirat
<msev-> pa se mi ni dal
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ja nč še boste mogl čakat še kr se mi ne da :D
<msev-> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot zakaj tuki piše da potrebujem redis pa docker
<Seniorita> GitHub - ubuntu-si/ircbot: Preprost irc bot
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<msev-> spodj pa ne piše tko
<speed-> hai
<msev-> o hai
<msev-> kaxi?
<msev-> a pol če sprobam lah reopenam?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> dz0ny, a če sprobam pol boš reopenov :D
<CrazyLemon> dež!!
<CrazyLemon> praise the jebus!
<idioterna> tu nej nc
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi radar pravi da pri nas ni nič..ampak je!
<CrazyLemon> you just have to believe!
<idioterna> prevroce mi je za believat karkol!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28°C @25.07.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 51% vzhodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:34, Kulminacija: 11:09:38, Sončni zahod: 18:41:43
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 04min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ni hudo
<idioterna> je je
<idioterna> ce je nad nulo je vroce.
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 30.1°C @25.07.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 51% jugozahodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:42:20, Kulminacija: 11:12:44, Sončni zahod: 18:43:09
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 00min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kljub nalivu!
<speed-> prinas je pa dokaj kul
<speed-> bi bilo fajn ce se malo vlije samo slabo kaze :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Battery Monitor Offers Ubuntu Notifications for Battery Events  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/u-s-7S2wlV0/ubuntu-battery-monitor-notifications
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 27.1°C @25.07.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 53% jugovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:56, Kulminacija: 11:10:58, Sončni zahod: 18:43:59
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 06min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> glih prov
<zdobersek> .vreme fuckallyall
<jabuk2> Neznana lokacija
<msev-> SF-922B USB microphone, a te usb mikrofoni bi mogl delat na linuxu? (orangepi)
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev-> fajn
<msev-> a obstaja kšn pocen mikrofon k te od delč že dost dobr sliš
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> this fucking channel
<matjaz> zdobs is mad
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Wmail Is a Desktop App For Gmail (Yes, It Supports Linux)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TgA8w5zN3qg/wmail-gmail-electron-app-linux-desktop
<CrazyLemon> he's just a big drama queen
<msev-> ka pa je blo :D
<msev-> a kdo ve a ps3 eye dela kot usb mikrofon v linuxu?
<idioterna> probi na internetu vprasat
<CrazyLemon> who is this internet guy?
<msev-> it must be CrazyLemon he has the pipes of the internet plugged into his neurons :D
 * CrazyLemon has only one pipe
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lGoQhFb4NM
<Seniorita> WONDER WOMAN Comic-Con Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Her Fight Is Ours. WATCH the official Comic-Con trailer for #WonderWoman, starring Gal Gadot! -- Gal Gadot stars in WONDER WOMAN - in theaters June 2, 2017. ...«
<matjaz> daaaaaaang
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gglkYMGRYlE
<Seniorita> Justice League Special Comic-Con Footage - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In theaters November 2017! http://JusticeLeagueTheMovie.com https://www.facebook.com/justiceleagueofficial Featuring “Icky Thump” by The White Stripes: http:...«
<matjaz> daaaaaaang vol. 2
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E591L_sxw-k
<Seniorita> Kong: Skull Island - Comic-Con Trailer - Official Warner Bros. UK - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Trailer for Kong: Skull Island – coming soon to cinemas - directed by Jordan Vogt-Roberts and starring Tom Hiddleston, Brie Larson, Samuel L. Jackson, John G...«
<matjaz> daaaaaaang vol. 3
<CrazyLemon> stop with the silly trailers
<CrazyLemon> gimme smth i can watch right now
<CrazyLemon> like...NAO
<matjaz> grimsby brothers
 * CrazyLemon is lost without kat.cr
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> nextg
<CrazyLemon> -g
<matjaz> I have no idea
 * matjaz watches movies in the cinema
<CrazyLemon> so sad!
<CrazyLemon> dej..ne laži
<matjaz> res
<matjaz> pogledam 10-15 filmov na leto
<matjaz> vse v kinu
<matjaz> serije so pa druga zgodba
<matjaz> trenutno jih je okol 20
<CrazyLemon> grimsby brothers si sel gledat v kino?
<msev-> matjaz filmofil
<CrazyLemon> well that was a waste of time!
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> sam vem da je zdej na netu
<CrazyLemon> na netu je ze dolgo
<matjaz> s podnapisi se je zdej dol potegnu :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kje boš pa zj dol vleku s command linea :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne vem..bom začel gledat pop tv pa kanal a
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/EnoughTrumpSpam/comments/4teoxl/a_final_response_to_the_tell_me_why_trump_is_a/
<Seniorita> A final response to the "Tell me why Trump is a fascist". : EnoughTrumpSpam
<Seniorita> »#Trump openly calls for the U.S to commit war crimes and advocates for the murder of innocent women and children. *...«
<matjaz> sam res, piratebay je crap, kat je gone, kaj je sploh alternativa?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz evo..neki zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tylPuYrMlZo
<Seniorita> Breaking Out | PRISON BREAK - YouTube
<Seniorita> »PRISON BREAK is back and at San Diego Comic-Con. Subscribe now for more Prison Break clips: http://fox.tv/SubscribePRISONBREAK See more of Prison Break on ou...«
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> ne maram prison breaka
<CrazyLemon> nova nevihta \o/
<matjaz> pri nas se že celo popoldne nekaj kuha, pa še nič ni blo
<matjaz> heštegitsgettinhotinhere
<CrazyLemon> in da ti odgovori na prejšnje vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> ni pametne alternative
<CrazyLemon> na katu si lahko videl priljubljene torrente po kategorijah
<CrazyLemon> takoj na prvi strani
<CrazyLemon> in si takoj vedel kaj se splača gledat in kaj ne
<CrazyLemon> oh look..the drama queen is back
<zdobbie> PRINCESS
<msev-> extratorrent?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Secure Messaging Service ‘Wire’ Goes Open-Source, Ask Devs to Build Clients  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qTIl_earh64/secure-messaging-service-wire-goes-open-source
<zdobbie> extrajailtime
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> seprav zj nimam tega asound configa ane, sm najdu neki za ta ps3 eye mikrofon array sam nevem a nj pač pogledam kaj mam zj in pol k bom sprobal to skopiram notr v tist fajl?
<msev-> https://me.m01.eu/blog/2014/07/an-asoundrc-alsa-config-for-the-ps3-eye/
<msev-> tole sm najdu
<msev-> sicer Å¡e nimam te kamere mikrofona ampak bi se rd vnaprej prpravu :)
<matjaz> zakaj pa rabiš pol glih tega?
<msev-> zato ker se da od daleč govorit
<msev-> pr ostalih mikrofonih v tem cenovnem rangu morš bit čist bliz
 * CrazyLemon lahko 'od daleč' govori tudi brez mikrofona
 * msev- cilja na pogovor z računalnikom
 * CrazyLemon cilja na to da ni tako osamljen da bi se pogovarjal z računalnikom
 * msev- tudi ni ampak ker je geek po duši se mora tut kj z računalnikom pogovorit :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a pol če bom mel ta config nastavljen a mi bo vseeno zvočnik delal
<msev-> da mi bosta pol in zvočnik in mikrofon z une ps3 kamere delala :D
<CrazyLemon> sure...why not
<zdobbie> this.
<CrazyLemon> this.what = what
<zdobbie> fucking.
<matjaz> channel?
<zdobbie> eyyyy
<CrazyLemon> no effin on the channel..keep those filthy things in pvt
<dz0ny> https://www.webroot.com/us/en/home/resources/tips/pc-security/you-cant-win-an-argument-with-a-troll
<jabuk2> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<Seniorita> How to Deal with Trolls
<Seniorita> »There are trolls online. Not the fairytale kind that sits under bridges: we’re talking about the mean, nasty individuals. Learn how to deal with them right now.«
<zdobbie> me so nasty
<zdobbie> me troll you long time
<zdobbie> "You can’t win an argument with a troll" => but I don't argue
<jabuk2> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<zdobbie> why would I argue
<zdobbie> I'm always right
<zdobbie> not as right as Trump
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/25/donald-trump-hosting-reddit-ama-during-dnc-on-wednesday/
<Seniorita> Donald Trump hosting Reddit AMA during DNC on Wednesday
<Seniorita> »Ask the Republican nominee anything you want, starting at 7PM ET.«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ta alsa config fajl a je notr specificiran sam handlanje mikrofona, ostalo handlanje pa pol pusti kukr je?
<CrazyLemon> !g asoundrc config manual
<CrazyLemon> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<Seniorita> Asoundrc - AlsaProject
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: rab nagrado za potrpežljivost
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako zdaj za potrpežljivost..kak teden dva nazaj sm bil osoren :>
<msev-> sj zj že dolg nism nč prašal :D
<msev-> kr loge poglejte :D
<zdobbie> that'll do it
<zdobbie> hey
<CrazyLemon> or that!
<zdobbie> heyheyheyhey
<CrazyLemon> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/07/25/153223/windows-10-anniversary-update-the-best-new-features?utm_source=feedly0.9mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<Seniorita> Windows 10 Anniversary Update: the Best New Features - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »A year after the release of Windows 10, Microsoft is gearing up for Anniversary Update, the first major update to the company's desktop operating system. Ahead of the public release of Anniversary Update on August 2, Microsoft provided media outlets with the Anniversary Update, and their first impre...«
<CrazyLemon> why in the world..is this under linux
<upd> cuz Microsoft is also adding Bash, the Linux command line to Windows with the new update.
<zdobbie> Win/Linux
<jabuk2> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<zdobbie> jabuk2: stay classy
<zdobbie> "He just brought a feeling to a fact fight!" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNdkrtfZP8I
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Republican National Convention (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »John Oliver discusses last week's unsurprisingly surprising Republican convention. Connect with Last Week Tonight online... Subscribe to the Last Week Tonigh...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxUAntt1z2c
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Debt Buyers (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Companies that purchase debt cheaply then collect it aggressively are shockingly easy to start. We can prove it! Connect with Last Week Tonight online... Sub...«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, pol mislm da tist fajl je sam plugin :D da nebi uniču zvočnika k je kot default setup ane
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kak fajl je plugin
<msev-> "An .asoundrc ALSA config for the PS3 Eye"
<msev-> ta config fajl je kukr on top of defaults se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> obviously..sj ti v prvi vrstici piše da zadeva dela normalno tudi brez fajla
<msev-> ja sj
<msev-> pol neb screwal zvočnika k mi dela zaenkrat
<CrazyLemon> pol ga pa ne screwat an
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-> ln
<Matthai> f*, f*, f*!!! prokleti telefoni
<msev-> kaj se je pa zgodl
<Matthai> po ene 6 letih sem končno zamenjal telefon
<Matthai> kupim nexusa 5, da ja ne bo težav
<Matthai> pa jih je ful
<Matthai> tolk, da sem zdajle impulzivno Å¡e enega K3 note nabavil
<Matthai> za rezervo
<idioterna> tezave mas z nexus 5?
<Matthai> oz. za hčerko
<idioterna> jaz pa nisem imel niti ene
<idioterna> weird
<Matthai> zvok je precej tih, oziroma jaz očitno slabo slišim
<Matthai> potem sem dal gor Cyanogenmod
<Matthai> pa zvok dela ok
<Matthai> ampak sem toliko časa drkal, da se mi ni hotel več zagnat
<Matthai> pa vmes sem imel eno verzijo CM 13
<Matthai> kjer ob zagonu nisi mogel vpisati gesla če je bil telefon kriptiran
<Matthai> oz. si ga lahko, samo enter gumb ni delal
<Matthai> valjda, factory reset
<Matthai> in tako dalje
<Matthai> pri starem telefonu sem pa uspel izgubutu ovitek/okvirček za SIM kartico
<Matthai> kar pomeni, da ga hčerka ne more uporabljat
<Matthai> razen an wifiju
<Matthai> mimogrede, na CM v recoveryu ne najdem opcije backup
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> js mam stock android gor in vse dela
<idioterna> pa z zvokom tudi nimam tezav
<idioterna> mogoce je tisji od nokij
<idioterna> ni me motilo
<msev-> js tut nimam nekih velkih težav
<Matthai> ja, zame je normalno tolk, da drugi zraven slišijo kaj se pogovarjam
<msev-> razn tega da se mi na vsake tok ram nafila
<msev-> pa moram restartat
<Matthai> ima pa menda nexus 5 znane težave z zvokom
<Matthai> obstaja pa celo nek sound booster
<Matthai> ki v alsamixer nastavi max nad defaultnih 88%
<idioterna> aja, dunno
<msev-> a zj si ga poštimal Matthai
<Matthai> zdaj sem ga uspel zagnati
<Matthai> po moje ga bom pustil pri miru
<Matthai> čeprav mi ne da miru :-)
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-26
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk2> Ponoči se bo ozračje umirilo, v večjem delu Slovenije se bo do jutra zjasnilo. Ponekod po nižinah bo zjutraj kratkotrajna megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 14 do 19, na Primorskem, kjer bo pihala šibka burja, do 22 stopinj.
<jabuk2> Jutri bo sprva sončno, popoldne pa v notranjosti spremenljivo oblačno s krajevnimi plohami in nevihtami. Na Primorskem bo še pihala šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 24 do 28, na Primorskem do 32 stopinj C.
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> isitthough
<slax0r> it's always "jutro" in UGT
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Samo_86: RE: Ubuntu se noče zagnati iz SSD diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43830#Comment_43830
<zdobbie> sorry (not sorry) http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/25/12279134/dnc-apology-leaks-bernie-sanders
<Seniorita> DNC makes a public apology to Bernie Sanders after email leaks | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Leaders of the Democratic National Committee are issuing a formal apology after hacked emails showed members of the committee mocking Bernie Sanders' campaign for president. DNC statement...«
<slax0r> amerikanci majo ze novega presidenta?
<zdobersek> ne
<msev-> letos bo pa res zanimiv
<msev-> k ta hillary je taka pusta, un je pa nor :D
<CrazyLemon> [23:20:00] <Matthai>: zvok je precej tih, oziroma jaz očitno slabo slišim
<CrazyLemon> to je bug ki je pršu not z zadnjim security updateom
<CrazyLemon> fix bo v avgustu
<Matthai> riiight... to late :->
<Matthai> I am cyanogen now :-D
<CrazyLemon> sorry to hear that :P
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVl6ZzScxqk
<Seniorita> Tracy Bonham - Sharks Can't Sleep - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Music video by Tracy Bonham performing Sharks Can't Sleep. (C) 1996 The Island Def Jam Music Group«
<CrazyLemon> thats a lie!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Safely Remove Old Linux Kernels In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/VkhCs07OCBM/how-to-safely-remove-old-linux-kernels.html
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUSil-WTbRo
<Seniorita> Aurora - Conqueror (Live on the Honda Stage) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Aurora performs “Conqueror” live on the Honda Stage. All My Demons Greeting Me As A Friend is out now! Follow the Spotify playlist: http://po.st/DemonsYTDSPC...«
<jabuk2> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od BOROVNICE @26/07/2016 12:14:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+14.39+E
<msev-> Matthai, a zj CM zgleda kj bolš k včash
<Matthai> ja, v bistvu ful dobro izgleda
<msev-> dj pokaž slike
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Access Files, Directories And Make Remote Connections From The Top Unity Bar With Rocket Menu (AppIndicator)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3rg80iFfcFQ/access-files-directories-and-make.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Check Pokémon Go Server Status from Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ypdIjU1ZXTg/pokemon-go-server-status-indicator-ubuntu
<zdobersek> still waiting
<msev-> zdobersek, kaj mo pa zj gledal k ni toura
<msev-> kdaj se vuelta začne
<matjaz> fuzbal
<zdobersek> konc avgusta
<msev-> a slovensko ligo matjaz :D
<matjaz> international champions cup
<matjaz> prijateljske tekme top klubov v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<msev-> ares top
<matjaz> ja zdej je juventus tottenham
<matjaz> v melbournu
<zdobbie> the toppes
<zdobbie> toppest
<matjaz> the toppestest
<CrazyLemon> topless?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.1°C @26.07.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 31% severovzhodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:43:27, Kulminacija: 11:12:45, Sončni zahod: 18:42:03
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 14ur 58min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: topless sweaty men, for your pleasure only
 * CrazyLemon is topless sweaty man right now
<zdobersek> TMI TMI TMI TMI
<CrazyLemon> fine
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
 * CrazyLemon is topless and sweaty right now
<CrazyLemon> better?
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 26°C @26.07.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 65% vzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:35:03, Kulminacija: 11:06:36, Sončni zahod: 18:38:09
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 03min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> u a bae?
<CrazyLemon> !t welsh english u a bae
<zdobersek> aaah, pozabu
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8rz
<zdobersek> u an old man
<zdobersek> mar Ste gospodicna?
<lynxlynxlynx> jebemti to vreme, že drugi gosti, ki jih ne morem peljat nikamor zaradi spremembe zadnji hip
<lynxlynxlynx> že ob 11h možnost neviht >:(
<msev-> 2:1 Juve lepa
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lynx na obali je hot in ni neviht..sadly
<speed-> bruh tule se je tudi gor ogrelo danes
<speed-> ob 7 zjutraj sem bil na kavi in je bilo neverjetno odlicno
<zdobbie> .yt chop suey
<jabuk2> System Of A Down - Chop Suey! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY
<zdobersek> WAKEUP
<zdobersek> GRABABRUSHANDPUTONALITTLEMAKEUP
<msev-> lol isti cajt k sm pogledal na radarsko sliko je začel deževat
<msev-> haha
<zdobersek> jah
<zdobersek> sam si si kriv!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Set a Real Time Photo of Earth as Your #Linux Desktop Wallpaper  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GbD0hZ0t-f4/set-real-time-earth-wallpaper-ubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.8°C @26.07.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 30% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:43:27, Kulminacija: 11:12:45, Sončni zahod: 18:42:03
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 14ur 58min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin hot
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu MATE 16.10 Yakkety Yak Gets A Unity HUD-Like Searchable Menu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1XgmZifq4Ps/ubuntu-mate-1610-yakkety-yak-gets-unity.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Samo_86: Pomoč/razlaga pri konfiguraciji DNS-ov v multiserver namestitvi z ISPConfig 3 CPjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6507/pomoc-razlaga-pri-konfiguraciji-dns-ov-v-multiserver-namestitvi-z-ispconfig-3-cpjem
<msev-> ma ta ubuntu mate mi gre prov na živce
<msev-> skoz neki hoče innovateat pa skoz je vse tko grdo glede dizajna
<msev-> enga designerja bi mogl notr uzet v ekipo pa nardit 2 teme eno klasično kukr je ta pa eno moderno flat
<msev-> pa te ui elemente vse nardit polished ne pa da so x-i čudn postavljeni pa take
<msev-> tuki je še v redu sam če pa pogledaš mate dock applet pol se ti pa zmeša
<msev-> nj se mal po gnomeu glede dizajna zgledujejo
<CrazyLemon> so..use gnome instead?
<msev-> ok
<msev-> ej
<msev-> btw babici sm hotu naložit ubuntu mate
<msev-> k je star računalnik pentium 4
<zdobersek> pa je rekla, "Debian or GTFO" ?
<msev-> pa noče bootat z usbja
<msev-> a moram res zapečt dvd al pa kj
<msev-> če ne dela z usb kluča
<CrazyLemon> ni treba..lahk ji pa kupiš nov pc
<CrazyLemon> pa uporabiš isti usb ključ
<msev-> ja unga mele iz kitajske :D
<msev-> k je matjaz al pa matthai kupu nvem zj
<upd> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/26/pokemon-go-players-fukushima-disaster-zone-nuclear?CMP=twt_guhttps://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/26/pokemon-go-players-fukushima-disaster-zone-nuclear?CMP=twt_gu
<Seniorita> Pokémon Go players urged not to venture into Fukushima disaster zone | Technology | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Tepco requests Niantic to remove Pokémon character from nuclear plant meltdown areas and evacuation zone«
<zdobersek> ja pa pizda
<zdobersek> lih tam bojo najboljs evolvani
<upd> a jih to na random generirajo
<upd> mislem očitno nič ne gledajo če je cesta itd
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BDthorSM: Not Only TV USB ključek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6508/not-only-tv-usb-kljucek
<CrazyLemon> holy effin sh1t
<CrazyLemon> a ta še ni slišal za ločila
<zdobbie> kva se pa pritozujes
<zdobbie> vejice aplenty
<pitastrudl> msev-: mogoče rabip z čim drugim zapečt
<CrazyLemon> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fec_1469311214
<Seniorita> LiveLeak.com - Trailer Travels Alone Down the Highway
<Seniorita> »While driving down the highway in California, this man pulled up alongside a a peculiar trailer that was hauling stacks of pallets without a truck towing it. Then as he continued down the road, he sa«
<zdobersek> Tesla take note!
<zdobersek> .yt please clap
<jabuk2> Jeb Bush: "Please clap" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdCYMvaUcrA
<zdobbie> ok
<zdobbie> .clap
<zdobbie> .plosk even
<jabuk2> http://i.imgur.com/GgxOUGt.gif
<CrazyLemon> .clap
<CrazyLemon> hah..včeraj je za nekaj stotink sekunde zmanjkalo elektrike.. šele zdaj opazil da tako router kot modem nista dol padla
<CrazyLemon> računalnik in vse druge naprave pa
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Takes a Seat On The Document Foundation’s Advisory Board  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QRyF9j70qLI/canonical-joins-document-foundation-advisory-board
<msev-> zdobbie's got the clap
<yang> Tkole zgleda Huriccane Electric carrier peering http://paste.debian.net/hidden/755fd6eb/
<Seniorita> Debian Pastezone
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GRadio Lets You Find, Listen to Radio Stations from the Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dAhz9qZM6BY/gradio-radio-desktop-app-ubuntu
<yang> https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/1069947_10201545200858057_703221492_n.jpg?oh=3fe4ffa8adc2d5fb44433b2615732a2c&oe=5830BDEA
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Linuxovo jedro 4.7 prinaša gonilnike za AMD Polaris in izboljšano varnost  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6509/linuxovo-jedro-4-7-prinasa-gonilnike-za-amd-polaris-in-izboljsano-varnost
<msev-> A recimo v paper icon temi lahko izberes tut ikone za mape k niso une sive grde barve ampak da bi ble npr take lepe rjavkaste barve kt so une od faenze
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev-> A to sam izberes v ksnih nastavitvah al kaj
<CrazyLemon> zamenjaš eno ikono z drugo
<CrazyLemon> .png for .png
<CrazyLemon> like chess
<msev-> Cudn
<msev-> Zakaj samo ena barva
<msev-> A ni ponavad vec barv
<matjaz> nope
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Not Only TV USB ključek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43831#Comment_43831
<msev-> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-n0P38lgpCPc/VRydYdEilpI/AAAAAAAAE9Y/IkvButmp7v8/s1600/HumanityColorsBanner2015Revamp.png
<msev-> Tuki.so npr
<zdobbie> when you try to prepare for a speech but a bit nervous because you're running a revolution in your spare time http://i.imgur.com/BEqxw4D.gifv
<Seniorita> The speech that almost didn't happen
<CrazyLemon> so..he's fsociety?
<zdobbie> dunno
<CrazyLemon> who knows? elliot?
<msev-> haribo za otroke bo in za odrasle prav tako
<zdobbie> says who
<msev-> the lady in the commercial?
<matjaz> its a kid msev-, its a kid
<msev-> aja pa res lol
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/757778172205203456
<Seniorita> Hillary Clinton auf Twitter: ""Hillary Clinton will make an outstanding president and I am proud to stand with her tonight.” —@BernieSanders #DemsInPhilly"
<zdobbie> there could've been a better one
<msev-> ble5 bo dobr za iot
<zdobbie> odvisno od supporta
<msev-> 50m indoors range vs 10m pri ble4
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/naso-galaksijo-obkroza-gigantski-oblak-plazme-pri-milijonu-stopinj-celzija/398964
<Seniorita> Našo Galaksijo obkroža gigantski oblak plazme pri milijonu stopinj Celzija :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Že Galaksija Rimska cesta je ogromna, a še vedno majhna v primerjavi z oblakom plina, ki jo obkroža. Znanstveniki so zdaj ugotovili, da se vrti skoraj tako hitro kot galaksija in v isti smeri.«
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da je tako vroče!
<msev-> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> msev- veš kaj bo zanimivo za iot ?
<CrazyLemon> free volt :)
<CrazyLemon> best thing since sliced bread!
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> a so to kšni naši pogruntal :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> in ni zanimivo..its fckin awesome
<msev-> indeed
<msev-> ni treba baterije to je res kul
<matjaz> fakin tesla je to že vedu
<CrazyLemon> ni kul..its fckin awesome
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne ni vedu..ker ni bilo ne wifija ne 2gja :P
<matjaz> :)
<upd> ima kdo idejo, nekaj bi promoviral na netu, recimo 4h na dan, kolk se to računa
<msev-> CrazyLemon, true dat
<CrazyLemon> upd na celem internetu? :)
<upd> ups ja samo na določeni strani
<CrazyLemon> pa ta stran ve da bi ti rad oglaševal ? :D
<upd> sure
<CrazyLemon> torej..prašaj njih? drugače pa verjetno boš plačal po kliku in ne po urah?
<upd> ubistvu ja
<matjaz> mene pa zanima za kaj community dobrega bi jest tale svoj xeon server porabil?
<matjaz> it's being underutilised :(
<CrazyLemon> seti!
<upd> men dej ssh access ga bom že ponucal
<matjaz> seti?
<CrazyLemon> !g seti project
<Seniorita> SETI@home http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<matjaz> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> upd no potem sam se moraš odločit koliko bi ti rad dal za en click na tvoj page :) oz. koliko ta določena stran želi od tebe
<CrazyLemon> lahk mal preveriš koliko je cena prek googlea
<CrazyLemon> če je adsense na strani
<upd> bom pogledal kolk adsens plača
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ..bed time. gn!
<zdobbie> ja noooo
<yang> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/270651?checkin=09%2F01%2F2016&checkout=09%2F30%2F2016&s=qYH1iP34
<yang> ce se ne motim so naredili hotel iz glasbene sole ?
<Seniorita> Suite 1-Bedroom Apartment - Apartments for Rent in Ljubljana
<Seniorita> »Apartment in Ljubljana, Slovenia. Spacious and bright residential apartment (cca 121m2) with unique architectural features and elegant design. Apartment offers courtyard/street view, fully equipped kitchen, 1 spacious bedroom, living room, dining area and a bathroom with a bath tu...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-27
<_HealeR_> lala
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jo
<msev-> http://bit.ly/2akWs99
<msev-> thanks :)
<zdobbie> yw?
<msev-> wrong chan
<msev-> Sup
<zdobersek> .yt competitive sup
<jabuk2> Top 10 Competitive Support Plays + Saves of 2015 compilation! (EU & NA LCS, LCK, CBLOL, MSI, WORLDS) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shN7lVqWaLU
<zdobersek> uhhhh, no
<CrazyLemon> u sure?
<zdobersek> surely
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/738133070339969024
<Seniorita> Jeff Atwood auf Twitter: "wow, courtesy of @dchest and @tqbf -- with F12 devtools open, click-and-hold or right click on reload in Chrome: https://t.co/EdomvRHrRk"
<CrazyLemon> useful!
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/07/new-attack-that-cripples-https-crypto-works-on-macs-windows-and-linux/
<CrazyLemon> not useful!
<Seniorita> New attack bypasses HTTPS protection on Macs, Windows, and Linux | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Hack can be carried out by operators of Wi-Fi hotspots, where HTTPs is needed most.«
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/nasveti/nova-prometna-oznaka-za-motoriste-ki-jih-umika-stran-od-sredinske-crte-422555
<Seniorita> Nova prometna oznaka za motoriste, ki jih umika stran od sredinske črte - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na cesti proti Rakitni je direkcija za infrastrukturo postavila pilotsko prometno ureditev, ki motoriste odmika stran od sredinske črte in znižuje njihovo hitrost. Vožnja preblizu sredinske črte se lahko konča s trkom motorista in nasproti prihajajočega vozila.«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> "Na cesti so zdaj posebne talne označbe, ki voznike motornih koles v levih ovinkih v smeri vožnje usmerjajo stran od sredinske črte in hkrati umirjajo hitrost vožnje"
<CrazyLemon> right..ker motoristi se ful ozirajo na talne označbe :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu OTA 12, Latest Update to Ubuntu Phone, Rolling Out Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/F73FamaxwA0/ubuntu-ota-12-phone-update-whats-new
<zdobersek> u yell, cycling boi?
<msev-> Interesting
<zdobersek> wrong chan
<idioterna> na rakitni so take oznake
<idioterna> mislm, na cesti na rakitno
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej piše v prvem stavku :)
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> looks like graz is fucked
<slax0r> good thing I'm there \o/
<CrazyLemon> gratz!
<msev-> Zj trollam ikeyja od budgie desktopa da zgleda isto k gnome al pa cinnamon
<msev-> Pa da je un side drawer isti k pr linux deepinu
<msev-> Pa si mece pesek v oci da ni
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Linux Deepin File Manager Is a Thing of Beauty  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hdm_XdbFKS8/deepin-file-manager-announced-looks-awesome
<matjaz> budgie isti kot gnome al pa cinnamon?
<matjaz> puuuuh-lease
<msev-> Lawl
<msev-> Cist je znoru
<dz0ny> .roll kick,not kick
<jabuk2> kick
<dz0ny> the universe has spoken
<zdobersek> .roll has spoken,has spoken vocally
<jabuk2> has spoken
<zdobersek> seems so
<matjaz> and still, the universe does nothing
<matjaz> stupid universe
<dz0ny> pozabu geslo...
<msev-> Who me?
<msev-> What did i do?
<zdobbie> jst ne rabim gesla
<zdobbie> haiii
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/4up17b/i_am_a_lead_penetration_tester_ama/
<Seniorita> I am a lead penetration tester. AMA. : hacking
<Seniorita> »At the request of some people here, I decided to say fuck it and do an AMA for anyone who has questions about the pentesting role. Now, my...«
<dz0ny> http://sysadminday.com/
<Seniorita> SysAdmin Day | System Administrator Appreciation Day
<Seniorita> »Showing support for the IT underdogs!«
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/taviso/status/758143119409885185
<Seniorita> Tavis Ormandy auf Twitter: "Full report sent to LastPass, they're working on it now. Yes, it's a complete remote compromise. Yes, I promise I'll look at 1Password."
<slax0r> .roll 1,2,3,4,5,6
<jabuk2> 1
<slax0r> .roll 1,2,3,4,5,6
<jabuk2> 2
<slax0r> 2d6 :P
<msev-> .roll 5,10,15
<jabuk2> 10
<zdobbie> .roll on,the,floor,laughing
<jabuk2> the
<zdobbie> .roll 1.3,4..1
<jabuk2> 4..1
<zdobbie> .roll ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<zdobbie> .roll ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,1,
<zdobbie> .roll 1.3,4..1
<jabuk2> 1.3
<zdobbie> damn
<zdobbie> .rollacosta 1 2
<zdobbie> .rollacosta 1,2,3
<slax0r> .roll stahp,nao
<jabuk2> nao
<zdobbie> .roll lol no,no
<jabuk2> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<jabuk2> no
<zdobbie> .roll lol no,lol no
<jabuk2> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<jabuk2> lol no
<dz0ny> .sc futurism keno
<dz0ny> haha
<slax0r> .sc futurism keno
<slax0r> lel
<slax0r> bugsity bugsity bugsity
<CrazyLemon> the one who broke it will be the one who fix it!
<zdobbie> .sc diga me crash
<jabuk> Don't Let Me Crash (Collision Mix)(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/therealdjcollision/dont-let-me-crash-collision-mix ♥7 ▶4
<zdobbie> not bad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBtl43ETtt8
<Seniorita> Opnieuw brons voor Ronald Mulder op EK inline-skaten - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ronald Mulder heeft maandagavond een bronzen medaille gewonnen op de 500 meter tijdens de Europese kampioenschappen inline-skaten in Heerde. Eerder eindigde ...«
<msev-> evo https://github.com/DavisNT/mopidy-alarmclock
<Seniorita> GitHub - DavisNT/mopidy-alarmclock: A Mopidy extension for using it as an alarm clock.
<Seniorita> »mopidy-alarmclock - A Mopidy extension for using it as an alarm clock.«
<msev-> zanimivo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GRadio Lets You Listen to Radio Stations on the Linux Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jQLpAsGZwms/gradio-radio-player-app-ubuntu
<msev-> cool
<msev-> https://tuxdiary.com/2016/07/26/pogomap/ za Gandalfarja :D
<msev-> in ostale prikrite fane. js Å¡e nism ampak bi znal bit zanimiv
<zdobbie> a ce nisi na TV si pa kao kr prikrit
<msev-> https://forums.bunsenlabs.org/viewtopic.php?id=1200
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<msev-> zakaj zmerm odprem tko like 70 tabov
<msev-> pol jih pa spet pospravm pa spet odprem tok
<zdobbie> I have no insight into your behavior
<anny_> hihi
<msev-> a kdo od vs uporablja DashClock Widget k je hackable
<slax0r> dash cl what?
<anny_> a kdo uporablja Android, ki je hackable?
<anny_> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.dashclock&hl=en
<Seniorita> DashClock Widget - Android Apps on Google Play
<idioterna> vsi androidi so hackable?
<anny_> jup
<CrazyLemon> lies.. reptile/replicant/rep-whatever zihr ni hackable
<idioterna> mogoce mamo razlicne ideje glede pomena besede hackable
<slax0r> 5eur na to da idioterna ne misli na hackable as in crackable
<idioterna> mogu bi vec stavt
<idioterna> you've won!
<slax0r> meh, nisem ravno gambler
<CrazyLemon> [16:35:41] <slax0r>: 5eur na to da idioterna ne misli na hackable as in crackable
<CrazyLemon> but you are
<anny_> kdo časti pivo?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ..lih je dobu 5€
<slax0r> nekdo ki je zgubil stavo...
<idioterna> nism fan alkohola
<anny_> pa kavo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: pa mi jih daj ;)
<idioterna> kofeina tut ne
<anny_> vodo?
<anny_> deževnico? :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dcc?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: trr?
<anny_> one question
<idioterna> vode ful spijem
<idioterna> sam je dzabe
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ok..ti dam trr na pvt
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> sej ce kdo drug spije kofe al pa pivo me nc ne mot
<anny_> shred -vfz -n 10 /dev/sda
<anny_> in pravi, da nimam dovoljenja za spreminjanje diska
<anny_> grem po macolo?
<CrazyLemon> macolo..amater(ka)
<CrazyLemon> magnet pa je
<anny_> Å¡ef, povej :P
<idioterna> anny_: ja dej sudo shred
<CrazyLemon> neodymium is prefered
<anny_> tudi sudo ne pomaga
<idioterna> really?
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> bizarno
<anny_> res
<slax0r> y u shreddin?
<idioterna> a kej pise v dmesg
<anny_> ker imam občutljive podatke
<anny_> nimam lih zdaj tistega diska pri roki
<slax0r> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<idioterna> potem jih nekriptiranih sploh zapisat ne bi smela
<idioterna> ampak shred je vseeno se kar ok resitev
<anny_> mogoče zato, ker je to ukaz v live cd?
<zdobbie> well actually
<idioterna> ce bi delovala.
<idioterna> a, hm
<zdobbie> slax0r: /dev/urandom loh popolnoma enake podatke zapise nazaj na disk
<zdobbie>  /dev/zero not so much
<idioterna> na kaksnem filesytemu pa je file ki ga poskusas shreddat?
<slax0r> zdobbie: ja...v kolikih primerih pa ti je to ze naredil?
<zdobbie> improbable, not impossible!
<anny_> skušam zbrisat cel disk
<zdobbie> loh damo opicam za poskusat
<idioterna> infinitezimalno mnogo
<slax0r> zdobbie: true
<idioterna> anny_: cel disk je najbols tko kot je slaxor reku
<idioterna> no, urandom je prepocas v praksi
<slax0r> kaj je spet slaxor reku?
<idioterna> dd
<idioterna> si reku
<anny_> kaj je slaxor reku?
<slax0r> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<slax0r> to
<anny_> cel ukaz prosim
<slax0r> ocitno
<slax0r> lahko zamenjas z urandom z random, teehee
<idioterna> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk bs=1M
<slax0r> ali pa z zero :P
<anny_> to bi bilo fajn ja
<anny_> idioterna, lump
<slax0r> zakaj je lump?
<idioterna> za cel disk je to ok metoda
<slax0r> cist dober ukaz ti je dal
<anny_> koliko časa bo to mlelo
<slax0r> cel disk bo prepisal z nulami
<slax0r> odvisno od velikosti diska
<idioterna> tolk kot je disk velik ulomljeno s tolk kot disk hitro pise
<slax0r> in tipa
<idioterna> natanko!
<slax0r> moralo bi bit pa dokaj hitro, vsekakor prej kot v letu dni
 * slax0r hides
<idioterna> tera disk rabi ~3 ure
<idioterna> v praksi
 * anny_ finds slaxor in his hiding hole
<idioterna> okol 10.000 sekund
<CrazyLemon> torej vsaj 9 ur..ker vsaj 3x moraš pognat! zihr je zihr
<idioterna> ker cca 100M sequential nardi
<idioterna> na selundo
<idioterna> sekundo
<slax0r> bo kar spot on
<slax0r> sem ga pred kratkim brisal ;)
<anny_> 3 x prepis je default
<slax0r> tera disk mislim
<idioterna> ce mors trikrat, pol se splaca alternirat pattern
<idioterna> anny_: pri shred, ne pri dd
<anny_> tamau pravi, da je enkrt dovolj
<anny_> aha
<idioterna> ja, saj je
<idioterna> veliko denarja
<idioterna> vec kot 100k eur
<anny_> to dela v službi, kjer imajo še bolj občutljive podatke
<idioterna> rabis za vlect podatke z enkrat znullanga diska
 * anny_ so sama ušesa
<idioterna> sploh ce je perpendicular pa overlapping
<anny_> FBI, CIA, NBA
<idioterna> ja, prva dva mata dost dnarja in znanja
<zdobbie> NBA
<anny_> oni imajo gotovo opremo
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> balls so big
<idioterna> nba mislm da loh disk v kos vrze
<anny_> zakaj?
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> it's what they do
<anny_> snowden?
<idioterna> aja ne
<slax0r> national basketball association...
<idioterna> tist je nsa
<anny_> NSA
<idioterna> nba so kosarkarji
<anny_> :)
<slax0r> sorry anny_ sam ta je bila pa zdaj res dobra ;)
<anny_> pozna se, da je dolg dan
<anny_> kaj pa ti veš, če nimajo kkšnega genija zaposlenega?
<idioterna> nba zivijo od tega da reci mecejo v kos, zato sm reku :)
<anny_> med košarkarji...dobro tam pamet ni odločilna
<idioterna> ma prov bukovi pa tut niso pomoje
<anny_> ne to ne
<anny_> sploh, če dobijo štipendijo ko v tistem filmu Finding Forrester
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: o/
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup, dezgra
<slax0r> pff
<anny_> jupi
<slax0r> te pa nekaj casa ni blo na spregled, surat
<anny_> ena za CrazyLemon in vse moške člane tega kanala
<anny_> http://www.rantlifestyle.com/2015/10/09/14-awesome-uses-for-big-boobies/
<LorD_DDooM> kuča, poso; poso kuča.
<LorD_DDooM> Če pa misliš MWO je pa druga zgodba :P
<matjaz> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11067098/lebron-james-greatest-weapon-brain
<Seniorita> LeBron James' greatest weapon is his brain
<Seniorita> »LeBron James' most remarkable gift -- and greatest curse -- is not his prodigious-yet-crampy muscles. It's his fast-twitch, incessantly churning, overflowing mind.«
<matjaz> ^
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: na splosno mislim
<slax0r> za mwo si pa mislim zgodbo ^^
<slax0r> "11. TO BRING ALL THE BOYS TO THE YARD"
<slax0r> LIES!
<slax0r> zato je milkshake!
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/chiwIB5.gifv
<matjaz> auč
<idioterna> and you thought waterboarding was horrible
<msev-> haha
<msev-> my milkshake is better than yours
<zdobbie> irrelevant if it doesn't bring anything/anyone to the yard
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/5VrFZhT.gifv
<Seniorita> OMG! Might aswel order a new dish!
<matjaz> you go girl!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/5VrFZhT.gifv
<Seniorita> OMG! Might aswel order a new dish!
<zdobbie> noooooo
<CrazyLemon> she's a keeper!
<zdobbie> prove it
<matjaz> dz0ny, CrazyLemon kaj smo že omenjal za software fw?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kdaj? iptables?
 * CrazyLemon feels lost and confused
<matjaz> wrapper za iptables
<matjaz> ko sem bentil nad ufw
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with ufw?
<CrazyLemon> its U
<zdobersek> U Fuckin Wittard
<dz0ny> matjaz: firehol
<matjaz> ^^^
<CrazyLemon> no u in firehol
<CrazyLemon> </fact>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobersek> oooo he mad
<dz0ny> ah, ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
 * CrazyLemon puts dz0ny's reading glasses on
<zdobersek> like cuckoo's nest mad
<dz0ny> ni čudn da je sitn k sam oreške je
<zdobersek> no fat no chill
<zdobersek> no _consumed_ fat
<zdobersek> he got plenty o' existing one,
<CrazyLemon> lol..zakaj sm pa zdaj sitn
<zdobersek> ker nisi sit
 * CrazyLemon off to dinner
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/itzStevieWonder/status/758264610688491520
<Seniorita> Stevie Wonder auf Twitter: "g5g79v4 tg58hqv2 ^g5$^G% bv34"
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<zdobbie> racist
<CrazyLemon> why? you don't think stevie wonder is funny? if so then you are the racist
<CrazyLemon> a*
<zdobbie> the*
<CrazyLemon> a*
<zdobbie> I speaka di english very naiz
<zdobbie> itsa the
<CrazyLemon> a*
<zdobbie> some* ?
<upd_> Naslova DNS strežnika spletnega mesta www.google.si ni bilo mogoče najti.
<upd_> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<upd_> zaaaakajjj
<idioterna> upd: ker streznik pa to sprasujes?
<upd> vrjetno od siola
<upd> ma ne vem chrome neki fuka
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<idioterna> tnx japka
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/filmski-lov-policistom-niso-ustavili-se-trcili-so-v-njih
<Seniorita> Filmski lov: policistom niso ustavili, še trčili so v njih | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Nato so poskušali zbežati peš.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> v njih
<matjaz> oh lord
<idioterna> ne nato!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/penis.gif
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak
<CrazyLemon> thats a big penis you have there
<idioterna> 45 mega al kok
<idioterna> worth it!
<CrazyLemon> i have to disagree
<msev-> kako ugotovim če mam mikrofon na orangepi pcbju?
<msev-> :)
<msev-> aplay -l? arecord -l?
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi pognal alsamixer
<msev-> http://imageshack.com/i/pmD0L2W0p
<Seniorita> ImageShack - Slika 004.png
<Seniorita> »Store and share all of your images @ IMAGESHACK.com«
<msev-> nevem zakaj mi ne dela mic
<upd> mic maš na sliki čist desno
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-28
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: PSA: Ubuntu 15.10 Hits End of Life Today  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hEVy_0FujZ0/ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-support-ends-today
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @28.07.2016 4:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:58, Kulminacija: 11:09:29, Sončni zahod: 18:38:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> hoi
<matjaz> .yt what a lovely day!
<jabuk> Mad Max: Fury Road - What a lovely Day! Stalker blowout? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3O8OCGIeAw
<msev-> a se komu od vs da mi pomagat pogruntat zakaj mi ne dela mikrofon na orangepi
<speed-> jutro
<CrazyLemon> hah..mislu sm da grmi
<CrazyLemon> preverim flightradar ..737
<zdobersek> quell putain!
<zdobersek> quel
<CrazyLemon> ni putin
<CrazyLemon> putin je Å¡e doma
<zdobersek> poutain
<zdobersek> jutr pride
<CrazyLemon> v soboto?
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> jutri ni sobota?
<zdobersek> then teleport into the future?
<CrazyLemon> a v mercatorju majo te senčnike za vetrobransko steklo?
<yang> bi slucajno (se) kdo narocil free usb wifi dongle z Atheros AR9271 ?
<idioterna> free?
<idioterna> what's the catch?
<msev-> sell ur life
<yang> design je free
<yang> pa firmware
<idioterna> aja sm mislu free as in beer
<idioterna> pa da dobis firmware zravn k vse mirrora na NSA
<yang> ne rabs tega, ker ze ciscoti ves promet tja posiljajo ;)
<msev-> hahaha
<idioterna> nimam nobenga ciscota
<yang> ja tvoj ISP ga ima
<idioterna> moj isp pa ne vid kej dost mojga prometa
<yang> vse vid
<yang> upstreami dobivajo celoten promet
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> weird, pol morm met pa kr dost mocnejsi uplink kokr placujem zanj
<speed-> vidijo se to kar ni v prometu!
<speed-> VSE
<speed-> se to o cem razmisljas :D
<yang> sam pac ce imas vpn+ enkripcijo pol ne vidjo dost
<CrazyLemon> ali pač?!?
<yang> vidijo kriptiran promet
<idioterna> mojga prometa ne vidjo
<idioterna> sm lihkar preveru in na un interface k ga oni vidjo moj promet ne hodi
<yang> razen tega kar pises na ta kanal
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> to ne gre skoz moj isp
<CrazyLemon> ha! ampak gre skozi sosedov!
<CrazyLemon> smart
<CrazyLemon> https://labs.detectify.com/2016/07/27/how-i-made-lastpass-give-me-all-your-passwords/
<Seniorita> How I made LastPass give me all your passwords
<msev-> pliz a se komu da mi pomagat ta mic debugat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> I know u guys have it in you :D
<msev-> to help I mean not the mic :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to pa sploh nism se pomislu
<idioterna> da bi si mikrofon vtaknu kam
<idioterna> je pa zanimiva ideja
<idioterna> vsekakor
<msev-> idioterna, sj veš kko so si uni francoski navijači me euro 2016 tlačl rakete
<yang> majstri klele pravjo da vodni lak nic ne smrdi, bomo vidlo...
<msev-> 18cm-ske
<idioterna> s tapravim softverom bi verjetn kr precej loh ven izluscil
<idioterna> iz noisa
<idioterna> msev-: ne vem
<msev-> nč sploh ni noisea
<idioterna> ubistvu nism se nikol gledu
<idioterna> kako ni noisa
<idioterna> sej si sam usesa zamasis pa sliss noise
<msev-> true adt
<msev-> dat
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/NwqKTf6M
<Seniorita> msev@orangepipc:~$ aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0 - Pastebin.com
<yang> also
<yang> ALSA mors nastimat
<yang> #alsa
<msev-> sj mam pomoje
<msev-> tnx
<idioterna> msev-: a ta SUNXI je builtin
<yang> a so ven iz distrotov pometali alsactl,alsamixer etc...
<idioterna> al je to ta mic
<msev-> sunxi je kernel kao
<msev-> alsamixer mam not yang
<yang> kaj mas to sunxi tablico
<idioterna> msev-: pejstn aplay -l z izstekanim mico
<idioterna> m
<idioterna> pa se enkrat z vstekanim
<idioterna> da vidmo ce alsa pobere ta device sploh
<yang> aja orangepi
<msev-> idioterna, nemorm izštekat ker je zacinjen gor
<idioterna> msev-: mikrofon je zacinjen kam?
<idioterna> a nis reku da je usb mic
<msev-> ne z usb micam bi Å¡lo pomoje
<msev-> zj sm ugotovu da je mic že na pcbju gor
<idioterna> aja kul
<msev-> sj bom vrjetn tut naroču usb mic z ebaya
<idioterna> pol pa verjetn obstaja tut ksn site k pise kako usposobs
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a se je kdo z lircam igral
<msev-> ker mam gor tut ir detektor na te ploščici pa bi še to preizkusu :D
<yang> msev ni mi jasno, kaj je kar zica od mikrofona zacinjena na orangepi po defaultu, in potem mikrofon s kablom vred gre ven ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.orangepi.org/Docs/FAQ.html
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<Seniorita> Orange Pi
<msev-> nočm pulsa inštalirat
<msev-> k mi bo vse uniču
<matjaz> nehi no
<matjaz> nismo v 2002
<CrazyLemon> pol guglaj sine :)
<yang> se mi zdi da res ne smrdi ta vodni lak
<CrazyLemon> he said 5mins before he blacked out
<yang> haha
<yang> msev baje je kr neki yablic z sunxi chipsetom
<yang> tablic
<idioterna> msev-: zakaj nocs pulse?
<idioterna> in na kaksn nacin nej bi karkoli unicu
<msev-> ja ta mycroft pa mopidy mi zj delata
<msev-> in me je strah da nebosta pol več če pulseaudio inštaliram
<CrazyLemon> !g mycroft pulseaudio
<Seniorita> GitHub - MycroftAI/mimic: Mycroft's TTS engine, based on CMU's ... https://github.com/MycroftAI/mimic
<CrazyLemon> !g mopidy pulseaudio
<Seniorita> Mopidy-SoftwareMixer — Mopidy 2.0.0-1-g23098d7 documentation http://mopidy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ext/softwaremixer/
<matjaz> se pravi vse dela
<msev-> a se bo pulse postavu kot default
<matjaz> ker prvi hiti niso problemi
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/xw8dguuD
<Seniorita> upload=true&script=true&cardinfo= !!################################ !!ALSA In - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> matjaz word!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<matjaz> stupid Elliot runs uTorrent
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon> ahole!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a so reklame v uT? :D
<matjaz> ne, izklopljene :D
<matjaz> pa Plex ma tud :D
<msev-> matjaz, kaj pa če googlaš pulseaudio pa orange pi pc
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a so problemi pol
<matjaz> zih niso
<slax0r> ut = unreal tournament :P
<msev-> a ga kdo igra?
<msev-> beta verzijo
<matjaz> ut 2003
<matjaz> the times
<msev-> jp
<msev-> res dobr Å¡pil je bil
<slax0r> best UT evar: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/CveWPpQcuT4/maxresdefault.jpg
<dz0ny> jst sm zdej na petih trackerjih
<dz0ny> pa nikjer ni mrrobota
<matjaz> jest sem na enem pa je
<matjaz> rabiš invajt?
<dz0ny> matjaz: mhm
<matjaz> sam je ful treba pazit na razmerje
<dz0ny> mene zanima kam se je ettv preselu
<dz0ny> ja to morš na vseh teh
<matjaz> rabm emajl
<CrazyLemon> Added in TV :: Episodes HD on 2016-07-28 04:30:45
<matjaz> aha, TL
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Join Date	Monday 8th May 2006
<CrazyLemon> 10 let že!
<matjaz> you need to throw a party!
<CrazyLemon> free torrents party?!
<dz0ny> torrentleech?
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> you get a torrent, you get a torrent, everyone gets a torrent
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa druzga
<zdobersek> you get a three-strike notice, you get a three-strike notice, everyone gets a three-strike notice
<dz0ny> jaz sem 80% končan z ipfs
<dz0ny> no more stupid sites after that
<zdobbie> kteri travniki so zdej se odprti?
<zdobbie> in nepognojeni?
<idioterna> js ponavad kr thepiratebay.cr
<idioterna> pa kat.am reklamirajo
<zdobbie> jst ponavadi picim na eztv, kjer mi povejo, da me loh NSA zacopati v Amsterdamu
<zdobbie> pa da moram jt na njihov oglasevan VPN
<Matthai> a med tem, ko (NSA) kadi travo? :-)
<zdobbie> ne morem jim pa razlozt, da moj VPN ze dela tipi-topi
<idioterna> sej v sloveniji si varn
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) Reaches End Of Life Today (July 28)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9fJoKjtcCoU/ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-reaches-end.html
<zdobbie> mhm, je Cerar vcer povedu
<idioterna> ceprov best country for torrenting sm prebral da je switzerland
<Matthai> pa za banking tud :-)
<zdobbie> jah jeba
<zdobbie> nej mi omogocijo, da loh legalno pogledam naslednji dan
<Matthai> zdobbie, čeprav to ni čisto res
<zdobbie> ce se cjo it internetni fevdalizem, bom pa jst rebellious pesant
<Matthai> ker legalno v resnici ni dovolj, pomembno je tudi brezplačno
<Matthai> mislim, legalno lahko že sedaj pogledaš
<zdobbie> peasant*
<Matthai> private jet to USA, pa si pogledaš v kinu
<Matthai> cene so problem
<zdobbie> expensive af
<zdobbie> seveda je potem meni lazje prebrodit skoz 800 pr0n reklam to tistga torrenta
<CrazyLemon> hm..why did my pc just reboot
<CrazyLemon> by itself
<yang> nsa
<Matthai> chemtraili!
<zdobbie> sam res
<zdobbie> 737 would explain stuff
<CrazyLemon> 2x737
<CrazyLemon> pristala sta 5min pozneje v puli
<CrazyLemon> systemctl status console-setup.service    kaj vam tole izpiše?
<matjaz> enabled active
<matjaz> Starting Set console font and keymap
<matjaz> to je to
<CrazyLemon> k..tnx
<CrazyLemon> ok..one more thing
<CrazyLemon> ls /bin/setupcon
<matjaz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 31K jun 17 14:42 /bin/setupcon
<CrazyLemon> .aptf /bin/setupcon
<CrazyLemon> ty
<lynxlynxlynx> setupcon se bere kot kak rootkit
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘Anatine’ Is a Simple Desktop Twitter App for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WGWKbUCuwxE/anatine-desktop-twitter-app-electron
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pandora Client `Pithos` Sees New Major Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jvTL87qf_Mo/pandora-client-pithos-sees-new-major.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Alpha 2 Is Available to Download Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9KgpXvSXVB0/ubuntu-16-10-alpha-2-available-download-now
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.6°C @28.07.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severozahodnik 5.2 m/s (18.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:45:42, Kulminacija: 11:12:45, Sončni zahod: 18:39:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Hamburg, Germany: 21.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-656958/
<matjaz> dež bo!
<pitastrudl> fuuuuck
<pitastrudl> kaksen permission je to -rwxr-xr-x
<pitastrudl> ma 2x r v prem delu? je to kak drugacen zapis z devetimi biti
<dz0ny> https://www.thepcmanwebsite.com/chmod_calculator.shtml
<Seniorita> FREE Chmod Calculator - The PCman Website
<Seniorita> »FREE Chmod Calculator is used to convert and display file permission values for setting file permissions on your 'nix host. FREE Chmod Calculator shows the chmod values in 3 different formats.«
<dz0ny> lahko maš še "u"
<slax0r> pitastrudl: to je cist standard 644
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> 755
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> samo zakaj ima prvo mesto Å¡e en r?
<pitastrudl> a ni ponavadi rwx-rwx-rwx
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ponavadi je rwxrwxrwx
<idioterna> ni nc minusov vmes
<idioterna> -rwxr-xr-x je normaln permission za direktorij in/ali executable
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Version of Linux Pandora Client ‘Pithos’ Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/niYAXcuKDcQ/pandora-linux-app-pithos-new-release
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa vas kaj sploh učijo na tistem 'it faksu'? :D
<slax0r> kje ma prvo mesto se en r?
<slax0r> RWX je permission za eno postavko(user group other)
<slax0r> drugi r je ze za group
<slax0r> prvi dash je pa "special"
<slax0r> z tem se identificira directory, symlink, setuid itd
<slax0r> pitastrudl: ^
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> ty
<msev-> dons ste govoril ker je najbolš pašnik, ker je pol
<idioterna> on je narobe mislu da so minusi group separatorji :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- najbližji je tanatabulši
<idioterna> msev-: kat.am je baje
<matjaz> msev-, sosedov ma ful udobno travco
<matjaz> za zvezde gledat
<idioterna> matjaz: to se slis k da ma velik thcja not
<matjaz> ne ne, to ma par metrov dlje v hosti
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This is Lubuntu 16.10’s New Default Wallpaper  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4KI6go6sAXw/lubuntu-16-10s-default-wallpaper
<msev-> Kko ugotovim ce mam ksne kernel module enablane
<msev-> Ce najdem na netu kko se imenuje dolocen kernel modul
<CrazyLemon> lsmod
<msev-> Tnx
<msev-> pismo ni loadan
<msev-> kko pa pogledam če mam kšne še na voljo da jih naloudam
<CrazyLemon> !g list all available kernel modules on linux
<Seniorita> How to list all loadable kernel modules? - Unix & Linux Stack ... http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/184877/how-to-list-all-loadable-kernel-modules
<CrazyLemon> kako težko ane? :)
<msev-> noben un pašnik ne dela sam tpb
<msev-> aha obstaja ta kernel module tm not
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/celjski-policisti-pri-39-letniku-zasegli-za-40-tisoc-evrov-konoplje/399092
<Seniorita> Celjski policisti pri 39-letniku zasegli za 40 tisoč evrov konoplje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Celjski policisti so med opravljanjem hišne preiskave pri 39-letnem Celjanu našli okoli 25 kilogramov posušene konoplje in več kot 50 sadik konoplje.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..25kg "konoplje"
<CrazyLemon> a sami listi not :D
<msev-> modprobe sunxi-cir
<msev-> a zj pa tole napišem
<msev-> pač verjetno še sudo spredaj
<pitastrudl> kdo že kdaj delal z fastboot-om na ubuntuju? mi ne zazna naprave
<pitastrudl> sm inštaliral android sdk pa fastboot mam tut, samo naprave pa ne zazna
<matjaz> si dal tel v recovery?
<pitastrudl> sem dal v fastboot mode
<CrazyLemon> a thousand moons ago i did work with fastboot
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> ratal mi je mikrofon usposobt
<matjaz> ko si Å¡e rootal ne? :D
<matjaz> same
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp :)
<CrazyLemon> ko sm Å¡e mel herota pa s2ko
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj pa rabiš fastboot?
<CrazyLemon> a ni to zdaj že obsolete?
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu
<pitastrudl> tuki mam eno staro napravo k jo flašam
<pitastrudl> je v navodilih da moram flešat boot.img
<matjaz> če se ne motim, morš telefon dat v recovery
<pitastrudl> misliš? hm
<pitastrudl> kolikor se spomnim je fastboot mode temu namenjen
<pitastrudl> https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_nicki
<matjaz> če hočeš fleshat moraš v recovery
<Seniorita> How to Install CyanogenMod on the Sony Xperia M ("nicki") - CyanogenMod
<pitastrudl> npr
<pitastrudl> ja če flešaš zipe
<matjaz> aaa
<matjaz> ti češ boot file
<pitastrudl> da
<matjaz> adb reboot bootloader
<matjaz> probi to
<pitastrudl> ni fora tega
<pitastrudl> vem da je v bootloaderju
<pitastrudl> fastboot mode al whatever
<pitastrudl> problem je k laptop ne zazna telefona
<pitastrudl> oz fastboot
<pitastrudl> :)
<pitastrudl> <waiting for device>
<matjaz> sudo
<pitastrudl> sem probal, isti Å¡morn
<CrazyLemon> a nisi mogu včasih dodat neki da ti prepozna telefon prek usbja?
<pitastrudl> recimo adb pa dela
<pitastrudl> možno CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> udev rule! to :)
<pitastrudl> bom tole probal pol https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/UDEV
<Seniorita> UDEV - CyanogenMod
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> :p
<matjaz> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_fastboot_intro#.3Cwaiting_for_device.3E_errors
<Seniorita> Doc: fastboot intro - CyanogenMod
<CrazyLemon> aja če adb dela pol ni to to
<CrazyLemon> ker če adb dela pol ti ga izpiše
<CrazyLemon> adb devices
<CrazyLemon> ane ?
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> sam mogoče morm dodat v udev neki
<pitastrudl> za fastboot
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a to počneš na windowsu ali linuxu?
<pitastrudl> ubuntu
<matjaz> a če napišeš fastboot devices ti izpiše napravo?
<CrazyLemon> ker pri windowsu moraš loadat fastboot driver
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> to vem
<pitastrudl> bi bootal na windows sam se mi ne da
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> 2slow na HHDju
<CrazyLemon> suffer bitch!
<pitastrudl> nuuuh
<pitastrudl> matjaz:  ne
<matjaz> a si restartal po tem ko si inštaliral fastboot?
<pitastrudl> mislim da ne bi smel bit to problem na linuxu
<CrazyLemon> a si guglal?
<pitastrudl> sm guglu
<CrazyLemon> in kaj si najdu? whats the solution?
<pitastrudl> kaj
<pitastrudl> ni še rešeno :D
<pitastrudl> oz kaj te zanima
<msev-> a pol sudo modprobe sunxi-cir je legit
<CrazyLemon> !g sudo modprobe sunxi-cir
<Seniorita> IR - linux-sunxi.org http://linux-sunxi.org/IR
<msev-> kle nč ne piše
<msev-> http://www.orangepi.org/orangepibbsen/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=80 kle pieš
<Seniorita> lirc - General discussion - OrangePi - Powered by Discuz!
<Seniorita> »lirc ,OrangePi«
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne piše
<CrazyLemon> piše modprobe sunxi-cir
<matjaz> If you compiled the driver as a module, the first step is to make sure that module gets loaded - either by adding it to the autoloaded modules (depends on your distribution), or manually: modprobe sunxi-cir.
<matjaz> dang it msev-, read
<CrazyLemon> matjaz don't be silly..zakaj bi on bral če pa ima nas
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> sorry fantje tko zbegan mi je tm zgledal
<msev-> čak sam js nevidm tega na temu linku k ga je CrazyLemon dal
<msev-> tega k sm pa js prlepu pa berem ja
<CrazyLemon> oh kero presenečenje :D
<CrazyLemon> ti ne vidš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> o pa res zj vidm
<msev-> sm uporabu search
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a pol s temu modprobam ne bo avtomatsko loadalo
<msev-> ob vsakmu rebootu
<matjaz> nope
<msev-> !g how to automatically load kernel module
<Seniorita> Kernel modules - ArchWiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_modules
<matjaz> EJ CrazyLemon NAUČU SE JE!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz he's growing up!
<msev-> :P
 * msev- is becoming wiser
 * CrazyLemon wipes the tears
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pismo ful je za brat
<msev-> bolijo me možgani
<CrazyLemon> ja..ful ti je čudno zdaj k bereš ane
<CrazyLemon> sj se boš nauču
<msev-> :P
<pitastrudl> sej če te bolijo možgani pomen da se trudjo :D
<pitastrudl> isto ko telovadiš
<pitastrudl> no pain no gain
<pitastrudl> sej boš vidu k boš meu sixpack na čelu, vse boš vedu!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, pa pitastrudl, odpru sm svoj prvi man page
<msev-> a sta kj ponosna
<msev-> pitastrudl, zate, https://www.mojedelo.com/podatkovni-analitik-produkt/d-220483
<Seniorita> Podatkovni analitik (produkt) - EKIPA2 d.o.o.
<Seniorita> »Zahtevane so bogate izkušnje iz analitike. Sklenitev delovnega razmerja nudimo za nedoločen delovni čas s šestmesečnim poskusnim delom v podjetju Ekipa2 d.o.o., s sedežem v Ljubljani.«
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..v bistvu bi te mogu bannat :)
<msev-> it was fun while it lasted
<CrazyLemon> fun for whom?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako za vraga si dobu vse te insurgency badgee??
<CrazyLemon> js imam veliko več ur pa niti en badge nism dobu
<msev-> haxxor
<CrazyLemon> a se samo meni zdi ali je na tem twitterju ogromno pr0n botov?
<yang> CrazyLemon: to ti take strani spremljas
<yang> pol te pa floodajo na podlagi cookiejev
<pitastrudl> sm instaleru adb iz ubuntuja pa dela zdej
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> uuu
<zdobbie> an android haxx0r
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<pitastrudl> oz ne adb
<pitastrudl> fastboot
<pitastrudl> sm nek fastboot potegnu iz xda pa ni delu
<pitastrudl> inb4 h4xx3d
<zdobbie> yaysus
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Skype for Linux Alpha 1.3 Released With Small Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/82S6pbT3yYI/skype-linux-alpha-1-3-released-small-bug-fixes
<CrazyLemon> yang kako floodajo moj twitter acc..do tell me :)
<yang> twitter spama, tut ce nisi sploh nic pastal na twitter
<yang> accountom posiljajo "novosti" na mail
<yang> mislim, te maile se da tut disablat
<zdobbie> ergo, useless rant
<yang> drugace pa Twitter nima pravila, da ne bi smel objavljati pornografije na accountu
<yang> tko da je veliko teh porn profilov
<msev-> consider installing the FLAC command line application
<msev-> mycroft.client.speech.listener - ERROR - Unexpected exception: FLAC conversion utility not available - consider installing the FLAC command line application using `brew install flac` or your operating system's equivalent
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sounds pretty useless to me too
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/ce-vas-trot-tehta-manj-kot-pol-kilograma-lahko-prosto-letate/399120
<Seniorita> Če vaš "trot" tehta manj kot pol kilograma, lahko prosto letate :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Vlada je sprejela uredbo o sistemih brezpilotnih zrakoplovov, s katero le ureja to področje s tehničnimi in operativnimi pogoji. Določbe uredbe se uporabljajo za sisteme brezpilotnih zrakoplovov z ...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: did we just agree on something?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont be silly
<zdobbie> ok, feck off as usual then
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kolk jih pa mam?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, well, Bodycount I je za 100 killov
<matjaz> you suck then
<matjaz> ajaaaa
<matjaz> ti prov badge misliš
<matjaz> ne achievement
<matjaz> jah kartice klepaš skup
<CrazyLemon> ja..ko napišem badge mislim badge :P
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/games/447820/announcements/detail/818911970862748079
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Day of Infamy
<Seniorita> »Day of Infamy - Experience intense close-quarters battles in iconic WWII settings. Day of Infamy is a teamwork-oriented shooter which aims to be a continuation and evolution of the original Day of Defeat mod released in 2001 - brought to you by the creators of Insurgency.Features Strategic Gameplay Intense core infantry mechanics and a simplified HUD create a highly visceral and immersive experience. With a reinforcement wave system tied to object
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KZ3cA_s9_0
<Seniorita> What's Inside This $100,000,000 Replica Of Noah's Ark? - OmarGoshTV Exploration - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Today I took my family on a road trip to Williamstown Kentucky which is south of Cincinnati Ohio to explore the newly constructed replica ark of Noah also kn...«
<matjaz> FAKIN NK DOMŽALE
<matjaz> YUUUUUUUUUUS
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp.. i was surprised as well
<CrazyLemon> torej je must read/check out https://impossiblefoods.com/
<Seniorita> Impossible Foods
<Seniorita> »The Impossible Burger is Here. Yep, this juicy, delicious, meaty masterpiece of a burger is made from plants. For real. It might be the tastiest thing to ever change the world. Ready to meet your next burger?«
<CrazyLemon> tole*
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot meso..ampak ni meso
<CrazyLemon> kar je najbl pomembno..ni niti soja :D
<matjaz> i dont buy it
<CrazyLemon> matjaz poglej si mal reviewe
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je kr kul in kr precej podobno
<matjaz> za probat je, ampak jest bi sebe opisal kot carnivore so ...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz true
<CrazyLemon> ampak.. če je zadeva enaka/precej podobna
<matjaz> tam ko je video, ko se pleska kar razleze ko stisne burger
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi raje jedel tega burgerja kot pa tistega druzga?
<matjaz> no thanks
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej če meso stisneš..ni nujno da se vrne nazaj v prvotno obliko :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej mleto meso :D
<matjaz> ja surovo ja :D
<matjaz> tam je pečeno, pa čudno razlezanje je
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> preberi reviewe!
<matjaz> sem jedel na bledu, tud hudi reviewi
<matjaz> sem pustil burger
<CrazyLemon> meh..bled
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi govoru kremšnita je ful huda..ful hudi reviewi
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> pa to mi ti govoriš! :D
<CrazyLemon> js ti govorim da prebereš reviewe
<CrazyLemon> jedel ga itak ne boš
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 5-10 let :D
<matjaz> aja no to je res
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> meni je najbolj smešno, da veganske jedi poimenujejo kot chicken in beef
<CrazyLemon> bi mi pa bilo čist awesome če bi mcdonalds napovedal da bo imel ta impossible burger na meniju
<matjaz> rly man? rly?
<CrazyLemon> mja..hipsters
<matjaz> + a kje piše kolk sladkorja je v tem burgerju?
<CrazyLemon> ne..piše pa kaj vsebuje
<CrazyLemon> torej ..ne vsebuje sladkorja
<matjaz> ok, to je že plus
<matjaz> da jim je nekaj ratalo brez dodanega sladkorja
<CrazyLemon> That’s why our ingredients are simple things you know like wheat, coconut oil, and potato protein, along with one you might not know – heme.
<matjaz> ok, kaj je ta heme?
<CrazyLemon> hemoglobin :D
<CrazyLemon> hence the colour and the taste
<msev-> ja hemoglobin je sestavljen iz hema pa iz globina CrazyLemon :D
<matjaz> There are two forms of dietary iron: heme and nonheme. Heme iron is derived from hemoglobin. It is found in animal foods that originally contained hemoglobin, such as red meats, fish, and poultry.
<msev-> globin je proteinski del (ogrodje)
<msev-> k drži znotrej v seb anorganski del (hem, k je pač taka porfirinska struktura okol iona železa)
<matjaz> Your body absorbs the most iron from heme sources. Nonheme iron is from plant sources.
<msev-> k nos kisik
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pravijo da hemoglobin daje dejansko okus mesu
<CrazyLemon> zato so ga tudi uporabili
<CrazyLemon> anyway..you are welcome :P
<CrazyLemon> ln
<matjaz> čak jest zdej ne zastopim kje so ga poj dobil? zvaril? stisnil iz živalske krvi? very vegan :)
<matjaz> ln
<upd> partyyyyy
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-29
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Instagraph — An Unofficial Instagram App for Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yKTKZ1833nU/instagraph-unofficial-instagram-app-ubuntu-phone
<zdobbie> hah
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Create And Edit Keyboard Shortcuts In Lubuntu (Openbox)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/s14eXe-X48k/how-to-create-and-edit-keyboard.html
<matjaz> huhuhu kva pa to k mam tri tedne dopusta!
<CrazyLemon> a zdaj se pa pritožuješ glede dopusta?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> huhuhu ka pa to ko sem komaj na firmi zacel pa sem mel 2 tedna dopusta?
<speed-> komu boljse? :D
<slax0r> tebi? ^^
<speed-> kak si te zdaj mene najsel :)
<CrazyLemon> https://impossiblefoods.com/faq
<Seniorita> Impossible Foods
<Seniorita> »The Impossible Burger is Here. Yep, this juicy, delicious, meaty masterpiece of a burger is made from plants. For real. It might be the tastiest thing to ever change the world. Ready to meet your next burger?«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^ tisto kar si včeraj spraševal
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr heme is everywhere
<slax0r> Our burgers are 100% vegan (even though they’re made for meat lovers)
<slax0r> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<slax0r> loloolololo
<slax0r> no
<slax0r> just...no
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> slax0r: jest mam prehodno obdobje aka "dopust"
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: bom doma pogledal
<slax0r> matjaz: aja, to sem tut ze mel :D
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: srt
 * CrazyLemon registers grem.srt
<zdobbie> nega.srt
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Terminix Now Available In PPA For Ubuntu 16.04 And Linux Mint 18 [Quick Update]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/d_gne9QDHVc/terminix-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  Z od PODČETRTKA @29/07/2016 12:37:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.54+E
<matjaz> registriraš slo.srt
<matjaz> pa mirroraš poddomene na serije s št epizode
<matjaz> mrrobot.s01e01.slo.srt
<matjaz> pa returna sub file
<CrazyLemon> ker je toliko povpraševanja po slo.srt ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak je pa kul ideja ja :)
<matjaz> sej lohk subs.srt
<matjaz> pa vse lahko stegnes :)
<CrazyLemon> edino kar bi js trenutno stegnu
<CrazyLemon> je en proper kebab
<matjaz> ha, jest sm jufko 30 min nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> jufka mi je meh :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon said: "I'd fuck a kebab."
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like you wouldnt
<CrazyLemon> well not that kebab on a stick..that would hurt
<CrazyLemon> right?
<matjaz> kolega ga je kebabarju na bledu odnesu iz skrinje
<matjaz> pol so ga pa lovil
<matjaz> alkoholi
<zdobersek> as you do
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Open-Source Radio App Updated With New Features, Better Discover Experience  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rZOAZFBNVrs/open-source-radio-app-gradio-v4-update
<zdobbie> NEUN-UND-NEUNZIG LUFTBALLONS https://i.redd.it/s81stl3ck3cx.gif
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/sXSnFZ5.gifv
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New App Lets Linux User Control Their Lighting from their Laptop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Y6m6-02kPuY/philips-hue-app-linux-luminance
<zdobbie> when CrazyLemon links a gif and I have to feign admiration http://i.imgur.com/wFovN4O.gif
<zdobbie> beep boop beep
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> en komad je bil po radiju prej, Slovenski, ena punca poje pomojem bolj mlada, pa en model v španščini al brazilščini vrjetno je 2016 mogoče kdo ve, bolj tak za v diskače
<zdobbie> yang: ^
<CrazyLemon> na katerem radiu? val202 ima lep pregled komadov
<upd> radio 2
<msev-> a je to res da če kernel module kopiram v /etc/modules da bo pol za naloudal ob štartu
<zdobersek> tru story bro
<msev-> pismo so lepo zrihtal ta gradio
<CrazyLemon> modules je fajl
<CrazyLemon> če kernel module skopiraš v fajl
<CrazyLemon> ti ne bo nič naloadalo
<msev-> aja fajl je lol
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/KatarinaJenko/status/758983935816716289
<Seniorita> Digital Spy auf Twitter: "We are *obsessed* with this GIF of Hillary Clinton at the DNC... https://t.co/eytP7Oms51"
<zdobbie> dude
<zdobbie> mrw people discover 'new' gifs http://i.imgur.com/wFovN4O.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a to si ti napisu http://siol.net/trendi/potovanja/kje-na-obali-so-najbolj-vroce-selfie-tocke-422046
<Seniorita> Kje na Obali so najbolj vroče selfie točke? - siol.net
<zdobersek> al sestricna?
<Seniorita> »Slovenska obala je polna slikovitih točk, ki čakajo na vaš selfie. 15 točk je označenih kot SELFIE točke. Pošljite svoj selfie in držite pesti, da boste zadeli eno od privlačnih nagrad – med drugim tudi vikend paket za dve osebi v hotelih skupine Hoteli Bernardin.«
<upd_> uh stupid bdos
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je mr. Hotel Bernardin napisal
<CrazyLemon> in je daleč od resnično hudih selfie točk!
<CrazyLemon> če se imaš namen sebkat..ti lahk povem kam it
<matjaz> upd: Alya je to, naslov sem pozabil
<upd> matjaz, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDhZj7fEhaU že našel hvala
<Seniorita> Alya - Srce za srce (Radio Version + lyrics) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »ALYA - SRCE ZA SRCE Glasba: Raay Besedilo: Tina Piš & Cvetka Omladič Aranžma: Raay, Tim Valant, Franci Tepina Besedilni video: Lenart Kobal Production BESEDI...«
<yang> upd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG6g_Df13Mg
<Seniorita> murat & jose band - in da klab - YouTube
<Seniorita> »ne pripadajo mi nobene pravvice od te pesmi nisem je najdu na YT, takda, zdej je gori lirycs coming soon :) besedilo bo kmalu :)«
<zdobbie> nutella time!
<CrazyLemon> phatty time1
<zdobersek> let's be fat together
<zdobersek> "and thus they were both fat, yet one was fatter than the other."
 * CrazyLemon is <85kg 
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> <72
<CrazyLemon> yea..you're a skinny bitch..but phat at the same time
<yang> Evo en spammer (zenska z ameriskim imenom, ziveca na finskem) me je kontaktirala v anglescini za nakup izdelka z bolhe
<yang> in to na SMS
<yang> pol sem prasal za kateri oglas se je zanimala je odgovorila "am sorry i dont have it here i forgot to save the link can you send me some pictures of it? "
<yang> haha
<yang> Prej je hotla imet se bancni racun, naslov in TEL
<yang> mislim, ko bi se vsaj potrudil
<yang> pa si res izbral neko finsko ime
<yang> ne pa da ima email scam4you@gmail.com
<yang> mislim, da ne bi bilo tako ocitno da je scam
<zdobersek> finsko ime?
<zdobersek> might be idioterna
<zdobersek> might have been
<yang> malo sem razocaran, ko bi mi vsaj ponujali kaksno debelo afrisko kraljevo hcerko za poroko recimo, da bi par miljonckov dobil za doto...
<idioterna> nism bla js, majkemi
<yang> a ti velik Fredi Milerja poslusas, majkemi
<idioterna> kako pa loh majkemi uporabis kot vprasaj?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX2UWrzpxmk
<Seniorita> Fredi Miler - Naredi da mi pride - YouTube
<Seniorita> »NASLOVNA PESEM TRETJEGA CD-JA FACEBOOK page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fredi-Miler/317895115433 Listen and LIKE it!!! WEB SITE : http://fredimiler.com«
<idioterna> ti pa res sepas v prakticni rabi jezika
<yang> A kdo ve v kateri knjigarni je velika izbira potovalnih vodičev/knjig ?
<zdobersek> v vsaki
<yang> to glih ne bo drzalo
<yang> Včasih je v LJ bila trgovina samo s to tematiko, zdaj pa je že par let odkar je zaprta
<yang> bom zgleda moral iz interneta narocit
<rasputin_> hi
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy
<rasputin_> Iscem nekaj podobnega:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/468207/full-transparent-glass-type-menu-for-ubuntu-14-04
<Seniorita> unity - Full Transparent (glass type) menu for ubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<rasputin_> tako da je zgornji menu bar blurred/plastic/transparent
<CrazyLemon> jah plastičen je tko ali tko..
<CrazyLemon> če želiš prosojnost pa je to mogoče
<CrazyLemon> z
 * CrazyLemon preveri ime programa
<rasputin_> za prosojnost vem, rad bi mel se blur ozadja
<rasputin_> (pac v tem panelu(
<CrazyLemon> rasputin_ unity tweak panel
<CrazyLemon> Unity -> Pult -> Raven prozornosti
<CrazyLemon> in dobiš nekaj takega https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-07-29%2017-35-19.png
<rasputin_> CrazyLemon: a je na tem screenshotu top bar tudi blurred?
<rasputin_> ne vidim dobro, ker je ozadje taksno
<CrazyLemon> rasputin_ vedno je blurred..ni mogoče meti 100% transparentnega menu bara
<CrazyLemon> imeti*
<idioterna> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> ker pol ne bi bilo mogoče videti menija ob določenih barvah ozadja?
<CrazyLemon> kdo je še mel težave z libreoffice top barom? rešitev https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme/issues/614
<Seniorita> Temporary fix for Libreoffice · Issue #614 · horst3180/arc-theme · GitHub
<Seniorita> »arc-theme - A flat theme with transparent elements«
<CrazyLemon> grateful guy
<zdobbie> what if it was a girl?
<CrazyLemon> then she's a bitch!
<zdobbie> ^ sexist
<CrazyLemon> fucking webkit
<CrazyLemon> i hope it dies in pain
<zdobbie> a taku
<CrazyLemon> taku
<CrazyLemon> piece of shit software!
<zdobbie> a taku
<zdobbie> right in the feels
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> res je en kek
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CojIpFPVUAA5rvg.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> ^zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/val202/gaspar-gaspar-misic-instruktor
<Seniorita> Manipulacija: Gašpar Gašpar Mišič v avtošoli by Val 202 | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> »Si predstavljate, kako bi bilo, če bi bil inštruktor v avtošoli Gašpar Gašpar Mišič?«
<zdobbie> Camelbak bidoni
<zdobbie> kod?
<CrazyLemon> cult.si
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> [20:30:27] <CrazyLemon>: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CojIpFPVUAA5rvg.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> [20:30:31] <CrazyLemon>: ^zdobbie
<zdobbie> but I never have to restart the router
<CrazyLemon> .yt broods heartlines
<jabuk> NZ Live: Broods ‘Heartlines’ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v43KCS-FcD4
<zdobbie> what fucking hipster music is this
<CrazyLemon> the broods man..the broods
<matjaz> .yt kill it 4 the kids
<jabuk> Kill the Noise - Kill It 4 The Kids (Feat. AWOLNATION & R.City) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imrDkegrY1o
<zdobbie> much latest https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svZ666KgWqM
<Seniorita> Broods - Heartlines - YouTube
<Seniorita> »New album ‘Conscious’ available now feat. “Heartlines” & “Free": http://smarturl.it/Conscious Listen now on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/StreamConscious Get a...«
<CrazyLemon> of coz
<zdobbie> be more hip
<zdobbie> pretty k
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne6tB2KiZuk
<Seniorita> Bobby McFerrin Demonstrates the Power of the Pentatonic Scale - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Bobby McFerrin demonstrates the power of the pentatonic scale, using audience participation, at the event "Notes & Neurons: In Search of the Common Chorus". ...«
<matjaz> TIL: CTRL + L je isto kot "clear"
<matjaz> wau
<CrazyLemon> v chromeu?
<matjaz> bash
<CrazyLemon> ah..nice :)
<matjaz> pa ALT + B je premikanje po eno besedo nazaj
<matjaz> my life is changed now
<CrazyLemon> prva sladica po treh tednih
 * CrazyLemon feels guilty
<matjaz> well, you should!
<matjaz> a je vsaj saharca?
<CrazyLemon> tiramisu
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila saharca je ne bi jedel
<CrazyLemon> thats too much sugar
<matjaz> dammit, zdej pa hočem tiramisu
<matjaz> I should've never asked
<CrazyLemon> če kaj pomaga..bil je le povprečen
<upd> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/13769337_1751817918441156_8844009450543819234_n.jpg?oh=093235c9e4d59c58901440af48c6dd31&oe=58282F8A
<yang> Ali Frejus še dela kolesa, videl sem nek oglas, piše novo kolo...
<matjaz> https://www.inverse.com/article/18886-netflix-stranger-things-soundtrack-survive-austin-electronic-john-carpenter-tangerine-dream
<Seniorita> Netflix to Officially Release the 'Stranger Things' Soundtrack | Inverse
<Seniorita> »Pure 1980s electronic awesomeness, coming soon.«
<matjaz> \o/
<yang> Zdaj vidim da so neka "Frejus" kolesa v Mercator tehniki
<yang> Vendar verjetno nimajo dosti skupnega z vintage Frejusi
<upd> priporoča kdo kakšno miško ?
<matjaz> mx518
<matjaz> če jo kje dobiš :)
<upd> a toi maš ti
<upd> mja taj mal old :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-30
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: Acer Aspire E1-522  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6510/acer-aspire-e1-522
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: Steam Ubuntu najnovejša verzija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6511/steam-ubuntu-najnovejsa-verzija
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: PlayonLinux problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6512/playonlinux-problem
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVV4xeWBIxE
<Seniorita> Primitive Technology: Forge Blower - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I invented the Bow Blower, a combination of the bow drill and forge blower to make a device that can force air into a fire while being easy to construct from...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Steam Ubuntu najnovejša verzija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43832#Comment_43832
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Acer Aspire E1-522  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43833#Comment_43833
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: PlayonLinux problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43834#Comment_43834
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/jbJtJTF.gifv
<msev-> aimobil mi je dal 3gb dodatnga prenosa podatkov do zime :D
<msev-> zj pa lah youtube gledam
<msev-> simobil*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/kdo-je-za-poldrugi-meter-prestavil-avstralijo/175629/
<Seniorita> Kdo je za poldrugi meter prestavil Avstralijo? | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Avstralci so ugotovili, da GPS tam doli stalno laže za poldrugi meter, zato bodo svoj kontinent premaknili za dva metra, da bodo vsaj leta 2020 na pravem mestu. Do tedaj bodo poiskali kakšno trajnejšo rešitev, dodajajo, ker nenehno premikanje res ne vodi nikamor. Vest ni prvoaprilska potegavščina, ampak resničen problem, ki je donedavna zaposloval le geodete, s pojavom avtonomnih vozil in plovil pa je postal čisto resna nadloga v vsakdanje
<msev-> modprobe command not find kko no
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ColjfusWAAE_7Uu.jpg:large
<zdobbie_> 72km Likeabauss
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/EdxY3p9.gifv DNC 1996
<zdobbie_> conveniently ends with a Nazi salute
<zdobbie_> but who's the Nazi now
<zdobbie_> n1 http://i.imgur.com/dUwzOCn.jpg
 * CrazyLemon že 2 tedna ni naredu niti km s kolesom
<zdobbie_> ... ce si su prasek kupvat
<CrazyLemon> to ne pomeni da sm Å¡el na kolo :D
<yang> http://www.geo.de/reisen/top-ten/11301-bstr-die-top-ten-der-fahrradfreundlichsten-staedte-europas
<Seniorita> Radfahren: Die Top-Ten der fahrradfreundlichsten Städte Europas - [GEO]
<Seniorita> »Radfahren ist en vogue. Es ist gesund, umweltfreundlich und oft die schnellste Art der Fortbewegung in unseren Städten. Hier verraten wir Ihnen die beste...«
<zdobbie_> "Zaradi varnosti Putina na brniško letališče prihajata dve identični letali, pol ure pred pristankom ruskega predsedniškega letala bodo zaprli zračni prostor." Wat een mona.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil: RE: Steam Ubuntu najnovejša verzija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43835#Comment_43835
<zdobbie_> oy fucking vey http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/kaj-delate-pod-mostom-smrkavci-se-drogirate-ne-iscemo-pokemone-fotozgodba-422688
<Seniorita> "Kaj delate pod mostom, smrkavci? Se drogirate?" "Ne, iščemo Pokemone." #fotozgodba - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Gibanje na svežem zraku in spoznavanje novih ljudi ter sklepanje prijateljstev, pa tudi brezglavo tekanje čez cesto in oviranje ljudi na ulicah. Prav neverjetno je, kakšno preobrazbo je družba, predvsem mlajše demografske skupine, doživela v manj kot enem mesecu po izidu zelo priljubljene igre za pametne telefone Pokemon Go.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Steam Ubuntu najnovejša verzija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43836#Comment_43836
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Steam Ubuntu najnovejša verzija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43837#Comment_43837
<yang> Sem šel na sprehod do Žal in je zagrajeno
<yang> Baje da pride tudi tja
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> od kolega sodelavec se je moral v 4ih urah izselit iz stanovanja
<matjaz> predvčerajšnjim
<matjaz> snipers n stuff
<yang> katerega stanovanja ?
<yang> blizu Žal ?
<matjaz> svojega
<matjaz> jap
<yang> v Jaršah ?
<matjaz> nisem zih
<matjaz> prišli na šiht z nalogom
<yang> wow
<matjaz> d državno stanovanje za vikend, dobi dnevnico
<yang> neverjetno
<yang> aja v državnem stanovanju je
<matjaz> ne, v državno stanovanje
<yang> aja
<yang> jah, če ima lep pogled na žale pol verjetno res je moral ven :)
<matjaz> https://soundcloud.com/s-u-r-v-i-v-e/tracks
<Seniorita> S U R V I V E | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Seniorita> »booking: mahmood@flowerbooking.com«
<matjaz> awesomesauce
<zdobbie_> ... zakaj ga niso dal v hotel?
<matjaz> ker bi hotel moral plačat?
<yang> glej od mene je 1km do žal...
<zdobbie_> kolk pa majo drzavnih stanovanj praznih?
<matjaz> veliko verjetno ne, se pa najde zgleda kakšno frej
<yang> matjaz: a zivi v onih hišah cisto nasproti zal, tiste so cca. 100m stran
<yang> verjetno so jih tam ven izselili
<matjaz> ne, v bloku, baje okol 300m stran
<yang> ja verjetno vse v "radiju"
<matjaz> saj niso vseh, samo njega
<matjaz> snipers nest
<yang> mislim varnostni ukrepi so pač varnostni ukrepi, ničesar ne smejo prepustiti nakljucju
<zdobbie_> prvo letalo pristaja ...
<yang> ne dela mi RTV vticnik...
<yang> ne vem kaj je fora, da majo proprietary stream na RTVSLO webcastu...
<yang> Sem govoril z razvijalci in so rekli, da bi komot jim uredili free streaming, samo so pac zahtevali takega
<matjaz> .yt zhu generationwhy
<jabuk> ZHU - Generationwhy (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrK6QxS_ZRk
<matjaz> istoimenski album
<matjaz> 7/9
<yang> Prvo rusko letalo danes je na letališče Jožeta Pučnika pristalo okoli 11. ure. Foto: MMC RTV SLO/Nataša Markovič
<matjaz> pardon, 5/7
<CrazyLemon> [13:58:39] <matjaz>: d državno stanovanje za vikend, dobi dnevnico
<CrazyLemon> koliko pa dobi?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, 120 eur/dan
<CrazyLemon> matjaz noice..povej tem sniperjem da dam hišo za ta denar
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> je pa moral balkon pustit tako kot je, stanovanje pa izpraznit
<zdobbie_> kolk izpraznit?
<zdobbie_> like, pohistvo?
<matjaz> kompletno, so zrihtal pomoč
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lej.. če želijo jim izpraznim hišo pa pustim tam za 10let :D
<zdobbie_> 10 let, 120EUR/dan?
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<zdobbie_> !calc 10 * 365 * 120
<zdobbie_> .calc 10 * 365 * 120
<CrazyLemon> ~400+ k
<zdobbie_> halo
<CrazyLemon> ni calca
<matjaz> zdobbie_, pravi CrazyLemon da sprejemajo pullrequeste
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> naah..calc je že bil
<zdobbie_> to jst tudi pravim
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil odstranjen
<zdobbie_> 120EUR/uro, pa loh kej naredim
<zdobbie_> diskont, k ste lih kolegi
<zdobbie_> "kolegi"
<matjaz> nič, grem se jest z mostu metat
<matjaz> aj!
<zdobbie_> what Putin does to people smh
<yang> matjaz: "izpraznit" stanovanje ???
<yang> pohistvo ven al kaj
<yang> pismo ce bi taki pomembnezi hodili na vsake pol leta, bi bilo kar zprno stalno odnasati pohistvo
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s750x750/sh0.08/e35/13725646_1757722927849186_929352267_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTMwNDY4ODE5MzY5MDI3OTkzMQ%3D%3D.2
<CrazyLemon> tesla fanboys are worse than apple fanboys https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhSEDcJY2Yo
<Seniorita> Elon and JB's speech at Gigafactory opening part 1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Elon Musk and JB Straubel's speech at Gigafactory opening on July 29, 2016.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Are You Satisfied With Your Ubuntu Phone? (Poll)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9Lxnq41RwNM/are-you-satisfied-with-ubuntu-phone-poll-opinion
<CrazyLemon> rip kat.am
<dz0ny> Showrss to the rescue
<CrazyLemon> !g showrss
<Seniorita> showRSS https://showrss.info/
<CrazyLemon> shows only
<msev-> shows only shows
<msev-> js sm vidu njegov avto
<msev-> kle k se je pelal na brdo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Val202/photos/a.106712439368941.4113.101152449924940/1256956867677820/?type=3
<Seniorita> Val 202 - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Val 202. 40.725 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 2155 Personen sprechen darüber. Val 202, drugi program Radia Slovenija, je sodoben informativni, glasbeni,...«
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobbie> (((:
<zdobbie> Ü
<zdobbie> U
<zdobbie> U
<CrazyLemon> u ok?
<matjaz> A
<matjaz> A
<matjaz> A
<matjaz> ker je že to komad?
<CrazyLemon> christina aguileira?
<matjaz> aja ne
<matjaz> .yt police do do do da da da
<jabuk> The Police - De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v2GDbEmjGE
<matjaz> ^
<slax0r> damjan murko - srecen ker sem moski?
<slax0r> jutro btw
<CrazyLemon> jutro murko
<CrazyLemon> fyi..con air on fox!
<matjaz> fyi, Archer v mpv
<matjaz> better
<CrazyLemon> who's archer?
<matjaz> !g archer imdb
<Seniorita> Archer (TV Series 2009– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1486217/
<slax0r> the one with the bow, duh
<zdobbie> kter android je 7.0?
<zdobbie> M al N?
<zdobbie> n
<zdobbie> n
<zdobbie> N jebote
<CrazyLemon> nougat
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/mugerli-drugi-skupno-kump-pa-na-zadnji-etapi-422727
<Seniorita> Mugerli drugi skupno, Kump pa na zadnji etapi - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na Kitajskem se je končala 13-dnevna kolesarska dirka okoli jezera Qinghai.«
<msev-> extratorrent je kr uredu zgleda
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a poznaš Vedrana iz kazinoja :)
<msev-> oz. bil je prej mister kopra pa to :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda
<CrazyLemon> js poznam vse iz kazinoja
<yang> tudi barske plesalke ?
<msev-> on je direktor marketinga kao
<msev-> pa vinograd majo
<msev-> Vedran Stepančič
<msev-> a poznaš CrazyLemon
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 43.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @30/07/2016 22:40:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.66+N,+13.04+E
<CrazyLemon> msev- a je ič ali ić?
<msev-> nevem :)
<msev-> bil je moj sošolc na faxu
<msev-> pol je pa pustu :)
<msev-> pa shujšov tko 20+ kg pa šel v manekenske vode :D
<msev-> zj je pa v kazinojcu
<CrazyLemon> hud maneken..dela v kazinoju
<msev-> :)
<msev-> neki vina je prodal Å¡e sommelierju na Brdu
<msev-> tuki na gorenjskem
<msev-> če je TVrip a to je ful slaba kakovost pol :D
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od tvja
<upd> http://wiki.partis.si/index.php?title=Pomen_oznak_pri_filmih#TVRip
<Seniorita> Pomen oznak pri filmih – Partis Wiki
<upd> običajno je ql, tud tvrip je lahk hd
<CrazyLemon> lahko je tudi 1080i
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-31
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8j0YFzmqWc
<Seniorita> Luke Aikins - Skydiver (Heaven Sent Jump) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> look ma' no parachute
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/polonaBerta/status/759528684411817984
<Seniorita> Polona Bertoncelj auf Twitter: "Ko po 25-ih urah potovanja prideš v svoj "apartma" #adijopamet #Sočijebilperla https://t.co/PMLn3sI9jd"
<CrazyLemon> haha..rio :D
<matjaz> https://vector.im
<Seniorita> Vector - Matrix-powered open source collaboration for teams
<Seniorita> »Secure. Interoperable. Open source. Vector is a simple yet elegant interface that securely brings all your conversations and applications together in one place.«
<matjaz> polished af
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Judah & the Lion - Uh-Huh, Yeah!.
<zdobbie> the fuck
<CrazyLemon> .yt Judah & the Lion - Uh-Huh, Yeah
<jabuk> Judah and the Lion Pre-album release party https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTli8m_m8Ag
<CrazyLemon> its prealbum!
<CrazyLemon> thats hip af!
<CrazyLemon> Na gorenjski avtocesti od Lipc proti Karavankam vozi kolesar.
<CrazyLemon> zihr jure
<zdobbie> more like kolocesta
<idioterna> nism bil js, majkemi
<idioterna> maybe putin?
<idioterna> were there bears involved?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Maps Is Back On Track Thanks to Mapbox  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/p87z_Q6F_60/gnome-maps-new-tile-service
<yang> Evo ce kdo rabi 20 usd kredita za Vultr http://www.vultr.com/?ref=6942313-3B
<Seniorita> SSD VPS Servers, Cloud Servers and Cloud Hosting by Vultr - Vultr.com
<Seniorita> »VULTR Global Cloud Hosting - Brilliantly Fast SSD VPS Cloud Servers. 100% KVM Virtualization«
<zdobbie> WARNING *** referral link *** WARNING
<CrazyLemon> srsly..ref links
<zdobbie> John Wick pretty wicked
<zdobbie> someone please parse my smaps
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Nathaniel Rateliff And The Night Sweats - S.O.B.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAYhQsQhSY
<CrazyLemon> .next
<zdobbie> pull requests welcome
<zdobbie> pretty k actually
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Jamie xx - Girl. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7gmVWgEpRc
<CrazyLemon> that one is k
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.8°C @31.07.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% zahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:49:51, Kulminacija: 11:13:07, Sončni zahod: 18:36:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 46min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @31.07.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% zahodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:56, Kulminacija: 11:06:31, Sončni zahod: 18:32:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 51min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> cooler and less windy..fckin cele
<zdobbie> caki caki
<zdobbie> cez pol ure bo 33
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<matjaz> a obstaja kakšna cli zadevca za spotify, ki jo lahko kontroliraš prek spotify desktop clienta?
<matjaz> dz0ny, ^
<dz0ny> matjaz: ne da bi vedel
<dz0ny> v bistvu player.spotify.com
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Linux App Lets You Hear Typewriter Sounds As You Type  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QO4gK-YWb5E/keyboard-sounds-linux-when-typing
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/johnelse/spotify-cli
<Seniorita> GitHub - johnelse/spotify-cli: CLI program for controlling the spotify desktop client
<Seniorita> »spotify-cli - CLI program for controlling the spotify desktop client«
<CrazyLemon> github to the rescue
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> fyi matjaz pričakujem kmalu PR request za .github $search_word :)
<matjaz> tnx, ampak to poznam, jest rabim v obratni smeri
<matjaz> da desktop client kontrolira cli
<matjaz> sam se pomojem ne da
<CrazyLemon> spotify remote?!
<dz0ny> !g spotify connect api
<Seniorita> Spotify Developer https://developer.spotify.com/
<dz0ny> obratn se da prek mpris
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Schnouki/spop
<Seniorita> GitHub - Schnouki/spop: A Spotify client running as a daemon, similar to mpd.
<Seniorita> »spop - A Spotify client running as a daemon, similar to mpd.«
<CrazyLemon> anyway .github $string PR pls..k ty
<dz0ny> https://github.com/plietar/librespot/blob/master/src/player.rs
<Seniorita> librespot/player.rs at master · plietar/librespot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »librespot - Open Source Spotify client library«
<dz0ny> tole bo
<dz0ny> lahko z desktop clientom al pa ios/android appom upravljaš
<msev-> Evo spet v hribih
<msev-> Na Vratca nad Cesko koco sm su
<msev-> Yang zate to definitivno neb blo
<msev-> Prevec izpostavljena pobocja
<CrazyLemon> fckin google..no more in-tab extensions
<matjaz> dz0ny, dang, dejansko dela!
<matjaz> nooice
<CrazyLemon> kaj je prefered search result na githubu..by 'best match' ali 'stars' ? :)
<matjaz> ponavadi best match
<CrazyLemon> to ti uporabljaš?
<matjaz> nikoli mi ni blo treba na stars prešaltat da sem našel tisto kar sem iskal
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> fair enough..best match it is
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> ruh-roh
<CrazyLemon> torej..koliko search results izpišem ob .github smth smth ?
<matjaz> 3?
<zdobbie> 420?
<yang> msev ne bos verjel, ampak sem bil na ceski koci nad jezerskim kot otrok
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie effin junkie
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<zdobbie> .github CrazyLemon
<matjaz> .github spotify remote
<jabuk1> https://github.com/alexp2ad/SpotifyMacRemote
<jabuk1> Spotify Mac Remote is a plugin for Spotify that allows you to use your Mac’s IR remote control to play, pause and change tracks.
<jabuk1> https://github.com/namuol/spotify-desktop-remote
<jabuk1> Control your Spotify Desktop app with a simple HTTP interface or Socket.IO
<jabuk1> https://github.com/thegingerbloke/spotify-remote
<jabuk1> Control Spotify remotely from a phone or browser
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, you did good!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz i did ok
<CrazyLemon> tale opis bi lahko mal lepše zgledal..mogoče kak space ali dva preden se začne opis
<CrazyLemon> da je mal zamaknjeno
<CrazyLemon> tako bi tudi lažje ločil povezave in opise
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.7°C @31.07.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 72% zahodnik 7.8 m/s (28.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:49:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:40, Sončni zahod: 18:36:09
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 47min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl neki pada
<pitastrudl> :O
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk1> Hamburg, Germany: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-656958/
<pitastrudl> it's cool
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ti si se preselil gor? :)
<pitastrudl> ko bi vsaj :D sem pri gf
<pitastrudl> i escaped the heat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah..če si že mesec dva gor..pol ni več 'ko bi vsaj' ampak 'almost there' :)
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> mal več ko dva tedna pa res :P
<pitastrudl> nemci ti ne dajo vode zravn kave
<pitastrudl> mors posebi kupt
<pitastrudl> k je pa tko 2€
<zdobbie> .github CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> rekt
<zdobbie>  /o/ \o\
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> zdobbie haXXX0r
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<CrazyLemon> zihr .replace(" ","+")
<CrazyLemon> ah že vidim
<CrazyLemon> meh..spet corner case ker nism dal '='
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..upam da ga zan ne najde :>
<zdobbie> .github /rekt
<jabuk> https://github.com/gh0std4ncer/lizkebab
<jabuk> Lizard Squad rekt
<jabuk> https://github.com/killmous/git-rekt
<jabuk> Sometimes repositories just need to git rekt
<jabuk> https://github.com/reixo/avp12
<jabuk> Git Rekt
<CrazyLemon> .gif you got served
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/13IwMY84FvxjZC/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> .github \0rekt
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov :(
<zdobbie> .github "0
<jabuk> https://github.com/Prinzhorn/0
<jabuk> lightbox (as in light beer) script in almost 0 (981) bytes
<jabuk> https://github.com/nodejs/node-v0.x-archive
<jabuk> Moved to https://github.com/nodejs/node
<jabuk> https://github.com/0ad/0ad
<jabuk> Git mirror of the 0 A.D. source code (http://trac.wildfiregames.com/browser)
<zdobbie> .github <!--
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov :(
<zdobbie> .github //
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov :(
<zdobbie> .github \//\
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov :(
<zdobbie> .github 0  0
<jabuk> https://github.com/Prinzhorn/0
<jabuk> lightbox (as in light beer) script in almost 0 (981) bytes
<jabuk> https://github.com/nodejs/node-v0.x-archive
<jabuk> Moved to https://github.com/nodejs/node
<jabuk> https://github.com/0ad/0ad
<jabuk> Git mirror of the 0 A.D. source code (http://trac.wildfiregames.com/browser)
<zdobbie> .github #test
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov :(
<CrazyLemon> persistent you are
<zdobbie> .github \&
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov :(
<zdobbie> .github Go
<jabuk> https://github.com/datasciencemasters/go
<jabuk> The Open Source Data Science Masters
<jabuk> https://github.com/golang/go
<jabuk> The Go programming language
<jabuk> https://github.com/ugorji/go
<jabuk> idiomatic codec and rpc lib for msgpack, cbor, json, etc. msgpack.org[Go]
<zdobbie> .github go
<jabuk> https://github.com/datasciencemasters/go
<jabuk1> https://github.com/datasciencemasters/go
<jabuk> The Open Source Data Science Masters
<jabuk1> ---The Open Source Data Science Masters
<jabuk> https://github.com/golang/go
<jabuk1> https://github.com/golang/go
<jabuk> The Go programming language
<jabuk1> ---The Go programming language
<jabuk> https://github.com/ugorji/go
<jabuk1> https://github.com/ugorji/go
<jabuk> idiomatic codec and rpc lib for msgpack, cbor, json, etc. msgpack.org[Go]
<jabuk1> ---idiomatic codec and rpc lib for msgpack, cbor, json, etc. msgpack.org[Go]
<zdobbie> jabuk overload?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> he'll quit
<CrazyLemon> just give him a second
<zdobbie> .github go&sort=stars
<jabuk1> https://github.com/golang/go
<jabuk1> ---The Go programming language
<jabuk1> https://github.com/joshbuchea/HEAD
<jabuk1> ---A list of everything that could go in the <head> of your document
<jabuk1> https://github.com/caesar0301/awesome-public-datasets
<jabuk1> ---An awesome list of high-quality open datasets in public domains (on-going).
<zdobbie> .github go&sort=stars&sort=asc#
<jabuk1> https://github.com/datasciencemasters/go
<jabuk1> ---The Open Source Data Science Masters
<jabuk1> https://github.com/golang/go
<jabuk1> ---The Go programming language
<jabuk1> https://github.com/ugorji/go
<jabuk1> ---idiomatic codec and rpc lib for msgpack, cbor, json, etc. msgpack.org[Go]
<zdobbie> .github go&sort=stars&order=asc#
<jabuk1> https://github.com/tcnksm/go
<jabuk1> ---The Go programming language
<jabuk1> https://github.com/Eirik0/Go
<jabuk1> ---
<zdobbie> ekola
<jabuk1> https://github.com/jtaillandier/Go
<jabuk1> ---
<msev-> a je kdo od vs gledov včash "Scrapheap challange" na Discoveryju
<pitastrudl> msev-:  ja
<pitastrudl> kr fun
<msev-> ful je blo dobr
<msev-> ta angleška verzija sploh
<pitastrudl> mhm
<msev-> k pr uni ameriški se je un napovedovalec kr drl za brezveze
<pitastrudl> sej mislm da je bil nek časa host, k je bil tut na braniacs
<pitastrudl> pa top gear?
<tadej> CrazyLemon: so tg fantje ze kej vn dal?
<pitastrudl> ja, richard hammond
<tadej> kaj
<CrazyLemon> tadej ne
<tadej> ka cakajo?
<tadej> da jih pozabimo? :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej da TG pogrne..pa da oni pol zgledajo čist hudi :D
<tadej> tg je ze pogrnu :)
<tadej> kokr sem slisal, se nism gledal :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej kaj pa vem.. chris harris je kul..pa leblanc je včasih smešen
<CrazyLemon> tista nemška kura je pa annoying
<msev-> pa braniacs je blo kul tut ja
<zdobbie> chris harris?
<msev-> tina turner and her buensen burner
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja?
<zdobbie> HERE'S ONE FOR YOU
<msev-> zle mam lih majco od braniacs gor :D haha
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: chris evans?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne..chris harris
<zdobbie> whatfuckingevs
<CrazyLemon> evans je meh
<CrazyLemon> a ima mogoče kdo 'ultrazvočni' oziroma sonični čistilec?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa se čist zagrel za tf2..a si končal z dota kariero? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prevroče za dota2
<CrazyLemon> amen sister
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a to je to za danes? nič več dežja?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Twitter App Corebird Adds Profile Muting, Self Retweets, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1hBxY3H745g/install-corebird-1-3-ubuntu-16-04
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu crashat dz0nyjev tf2 game..sam ne pustijo več
<zdobbie> boohoo
<pitastrudl> msev-:  nice
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> discovery je meu kr dobre kanale včas
<pitastrudl> tam okoli 2010
<pitastrudl> oz. serije
<pitastrudl> zdaj ko sem malo gledal je blo vse tko tko
<pitastrudl> kr neki
<msev-> Ja res je
<msev-> Tale Likvidator je kr kul
<msev-> Pa Diesel Brothers
<msev-> Pa seveda Mythbusterja
<CrazyLemon> liquidator je kul..DB, pa MB pa meh
<msev-> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVbG4njTJc0
<Seniorita> Sawdust Cannon - YouTube
<msev-> Jo
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-24
<zdobbie> fffffFFFFFffff
<slax0r> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km SV od KOBARIDA @24/07/2017 08:02:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.28+N,+13.67+E
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> gutnmorgen :D
<speed-> \o
<sasa84> hejhou ;)
<sasa84> speed-: jaz pa slax0r sva premagala CrazyLemon v bicikliranju!
<sasa84> zmaga je sladko zto, k naju CrazyLemon omalovažuje
<sasa84> :\
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> jaz sem letos tudi ze 3km naredo
<speed-> se morem pohvalit
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> priden!
<slax0r> sasa84: ta teden bos zal sama na bojni fronti
<sasa84> kaj se dogaja slax0r ? dopust?
<sasa84> drgač pa pržgi stravo pa se z avtom furej
<slax0r> bi se lahko tak reklo ja :)
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> bi lahko
<slax0r> samo bo verjetno malenkost prevec km pa malenkost prevelika hitrost da bi bilo realno ;)
<sasa84> sam ne po avtocesti...k bo povprečna 140
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> mja...ce moram u njemacko sutra
<speed-> ka bos v njemacki
<slax0r> grem na neko izobrazevanje
<sasa84> uf
<slax0r> firma rekla da sem prebutast
<sasa84> a se nam boš kej oglasu?
<slax0r> sure :)
<sasa84> dobimo kakšno darilce iz pumpe?
<slax0r> osvezilec za avto :)
<speed-> dobimo razglednico
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> to ne vem ce bom zmozen pisat :P
<speed-> pa vsaj e-razglednico!
<matjaz> .yt oh fuck yeah it's monday
<jabuk> Filthy Frank - OH FUCK YEAH THIS IS THE SHIT! KILL ME NOW https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOg2HgKyfhg
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbwGjpb24Ag
<jabuk> Filthy Frank - (running) Fuck you. - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20228255_10211942461911281_7365302884754277740_n.jpg?oh=3fd5f954a92d6c364949ce6d6e031f2a&oe=5A0D0400
<CrazyLemon> savages!
<slax0r> blasphemy
<speed-> wot?
<msev-> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html it came :D
<speed-> thunda? fil de thunda?
<b4d> kako ga strelja :d
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<speed-> tu ni nic
<speed-> malo je dez sel prej
<CrazyLemon> nč od nč!
<b4d> tukaj ga pa kar tera
<CrazyLemon> kam ga tera
<CrazyLemon> pakdo
<slax0r> si nor, kak se je dez vlival prej ko sem se pelal v graz
<slax0r> saj ceste nisem videl...
<b4d> CrazyLemon: dez :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kvaj mas zdej, 1050?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie govorimo o grafični ali km?
<zdobbie> gfx
<CrazyLemon> 1050 ti ja
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> pol jst rabim vsaj 1060
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 1070..da boš lahko vsaj mal konkurenčen
<CrazyLemon> so pa trenutno cene kartic waaay overpriced.. stupid miners
<speed-> 1080 or go away!
<b4d> pff 780 SLI
<b4d> dober radiator in nic drugega :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13775853_10154410213707612_2454332321688728673_n.jpg?oh=728046668bf3f4c8928ea6ed25c9f7e7&oe=59FB364F
<zdobbie> 1 eur
<CrazyLemon> vegan sh1t aint cheap!
<speed-> proper vegan shit :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zdobbie malo sta zamudla
<slax0r> teden dni nazaj ko je ether padel so rabljene kartice preplavile market
<zdobbie> AMDji
<slax0r> tudi nvidia
<zdobbie> rabljeno
<slax0r> ja, samo to so rabljene kartice ki so ble kupljene december 2016-april 2017
<slax0r> pa ce ti proda 1080 za 400 se ti se vseeno splaca
<slax0r> saj jo z minanjem ni cist unicil :)
<CrazyLemon> said who? :D
<slax0r> said I :P
<speed-> pa ce so kuplene decembra je sce itak v garanciji
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> garancija pa ne pravi da ne sme graficna laufat pod 100% pol leta skup :D
<speed-> ka te ti ves
<speed-> kupo si
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ^
<slax0r> aja, pa ne bodi cheapo, pa kupi 1060 namesto 1050 reskiraj teh 30eur vec :D
<CrazyLemon> link us
<speed-> ja 1050 je kiddo rank
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> pls link us
<slax0r> https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-5160-KR
<jabuk> EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 GAMING, 03G-P4-5160-KR, 3GB GDDR5 - 03G-P4-5160-KR
<jabuk> The EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 is loaded with innovative new gaming technologies, making it the perfect choice for the latest high-definition games. Powered by NVIDIA Pascal - the most advanced GPU architecture ever created - the GeForce GTX 1060 delivers brilliant performance that opens the door to virtual reality and beyond.
<slax0r> https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-6251-KR
<jabuk> EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti GAMING, 04G-P4-6251-KR, 4GB GDDR5, ACX 2.0 (Single Fan) - 04G-P4-6251-KR
<slax0r> ok 50$ :P
<jabuk> The EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti hits the perfect spot for that upgrade you know you need, but at the price you want! With the latest NVIDIA Pascal architecture, the 4GB GTX 1050 Ti displays stunning visuals and great performance at 1080p HD+. Installing a EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti gives you the power to take on today's next-gen titles in full 1080p HD with room to spare. These cards give you a choice of memory sizes, cooling options, factory
<jabuk> overclocks, and power options to fit every need and every system. Of course, no GTX card would be complete without essential gaming technologies, such as NVIDIA GameStream, G-Sync, and GeForce Experience. If you've been waiting for that card that gives you the performance to take back the competitive edge, but without taking out your wallet, then the GTX 1050 Ti is the card for you!
<CrazyLemon> a si spregledal 'not available' napis :D
<slax0r> je available v eu :P
<slax0r> pa ni mus da direkt od njih narocis :)
<CrazyLemon> also..3gb ddr5 :/
<zdobbie> no guddo
<slax0r> cist dovolj, razen ce hoces multi-screen fullhd gaming
<slax0r> potem ti pa tudi 4 ne bo nevem kaj dost :P
<CrazyLemon> https://eu.evga.com/products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+10+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+1060+6GB
<jabuk> EVGA - EU - Products - Graphics - GeForce 10 Series Family - GTX 1060 6GB
<jabuk> EVGA North America's #1 NVIDIA partner.
<slax0r> do eet
<CrazyLemon> ni 30€ razlike is my point :>
<slax0r> ok 60 :P
<slax0r> ali pa idi all-in https://eu.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6299-KR
<slax0r> ^^
<CrazyLemon> če je 320€ 6gb ddr5 :D
<slax0r> ta hydro-copper block je tak sexy :)
<slax0r> ze samo zaradi tega bi 1080 nabavil
<slax0r> ko bom zasluzil z bitcoini(tm)
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2374.90, low: 2277.20, high: 2402.01, bid: 2366.01, ask: 2374.09
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<msev-> Microsoft Paint is being deprecated, which means it’ll still be available, but development has ended and the app’s days may be numbered.  :-O
<speed-> but there is pain 3d !
<speed-> paint*
<matjaz> gtfo with this MS shit
<speed-> well yea pain :p
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20257949_2036479503305035_2426747692409208831_n.jpg?oh=353f0fc00e987829c169bfcb07d5911f&oe=59EE744C
<matjaz> rofl
<CrazyLemon> lol..prekmurci :/
<speed-> kaki prekmurci?
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> tu pa ni nic prekmurskega drugace :P
<speed-> ^^
<zdobbie> lul, 1070 prek 600EUR
<speed-> wot?
<speed-> ce sem jaz za 1080 dal manj kak 600
<speed-> um
<speed-> pizdarija so cene malo zrasle ja
<slax0r> miners
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj pa 'poneri'
<slax0r> miners I tells ya
<CrazyLemon> to je zihr prekmurska beseda
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: typo za poberi?
<CrazyLemon> 'se skuz' ?
<speed-> to ni nic prekmurskoga
<speed-> sce skauz
<slax0r> "se vedno"
<speed-> po nase btw
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ni prekmursko
<slax0r> speed-: take it!
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma bl k berem bl mi deluje belokranjsko :D
<speed-> pitaj boga
<speed-> z napacne strani mure v glavne
<speed-> m
<speed-> to ti lahko garantiram :D
<slax0r> ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.mimovrste.com/graficne-kartice-nvidia/gigabyte-graficna-kartica-geforce-gtx-1070-oc
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 500 ni!
<slax0r> je pa gigabyte
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> gigabyte works fine
<CrazyLemon> ventilatorji so zelo tihi
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm jih benchmarkal
<CrazyLemon> pa temperatura ni šla čez 67°C
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> 2x HDMI rabm
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a monitor nima druzga vhoda kot hdmi?!
<zdobbie> VGA
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/graficne-kartice-nvidia/asus-graficna-kartica-gtx-1070-8gb-gddr5x-pci-e-30
<CrazyLemon> yw
<jabuk> Asusgrafična kartica GTX 1070, 8GB GDDR5, PCI-E 3.0 (STRIX-GTX1070-O8G-GAMING)| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Grafična kartica GeForce 1070 vas bo odpeljala v nove dimenzije igračarstva.
<CrazyLemon> niti 600EUR ni!
<zdobbie> né
<zdobbie> 1060
<zdobbie> k sem racionalen
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^ tell him
<CrazyLemon> he's being unreasonable
<matjaz> na mimovrste se da dilat za cene
<matjaz> sam povem
 * slax0r gets the game face on
<slax0r> zdobbie: 1070 > 1060
<slax0r>  /thread
<zdobbie> a dej bejz
<zdobbie> 1060 > 1050
<zdobbie> all that matters to me
<CrazyLemon> 1050 ti > 1050
<slax0r> u want to kick limuns arse?
<CrazyLemon> he wanna try..but he'll need at least 1070 for that
<slax0r> z 960 te nabutam :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://en.sat24.com/image/zoom?type=visual&region=eu&x=1932&y=1511&timestamp=201707240825
<CrazyLemon> sj nimaš 960 :>
<slax0r> yes, I do :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej nič ne bo :(
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> ffs
 * CrazyLemon zapre okna
<CrazyLemon> slax0r bring it !
<slax0r> sure
<slax0r> po malici
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> če mi ne crasha igrca..you're going down!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zvečer..po osmi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a cmo api nardit
<dz0ny> k bo ven vrgu en gif?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for?
<dz0ny> zgornje
<dz0ny> k arso ma bl bogi pogled za oblake
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neki sm to že gledal ja..sam se mi ni dalo ukvarjat :D
<dz0ny> kje si gledal?
<dz0ny> tle
<dz0ny> al kje drugje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men se zdi da tle
<CrazyLemon> ker je timestamp thingie
<zdobbie> wdyt? https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_206_ac92135412_graficna_kartica_gigabyte_geforce_gtx_1070#
<CrazyLemon> founders edition :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/graficne-kartice-nvidia/asus-graficna-kartica-gtx-1070-8gb-gddr5x-pci-e-30
<jabuk> Asusgrafična kartica GTX 1070, 8GB GDDR5, PCI-E 3.0 (STRIX-GTX1070-O8G-GAMING)| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Grafična kartica GeForce 1070 vas bo odpeljala v nove dimenzije igračarstva.
<CrazyLemon> tole ti linkam k je nižja cena pa 2x hdmi
<CrazyLemon> ti pa gledaš gigabyte! giga...byte!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kera igrca?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sam dve imam inštalirani
<CrazyLemon> insurgency and day of infamy
<slax0r> insurgency se mi zdi se celo mam med "gift" na steam
<slax0r> nikoli spilal
<slax0r> day of infamy pa prvic slisim :)
<idioterna> fajn je
<idioterna> day of infamy je insurgency s starinskimi puskami
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa si takega spilal..razn tistih čudnih vesoljskih?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna its much more than that
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: counter strike, the original in go
<slax0r> americas army
<slax0r> quake
<slax0r> unreal tournament
<slax0r> arma
<slax0r> crysis
<slax0r> to je skoraj to od streljacin
<matjaz> cod
<matjaz> cod_uo
<matjaz> cod2
<CrazyLemon> o teh kar si jih naštel imam samo cs:s pa arma tactics..whatever that is
<slax0r> cod in cod2 sem spilal ja
<slax0r> ampak samo single player
<slax0r> pa cod 4 se mi zdi
<matjaz> cod:uo je najboljši multiplayer špil ever
<slax0r> dafuq is uo?
<matjaz> united offensive
<slax0r> in "cod in najboljsi *" ne gre nikak skup
<matjaz> expansion pack za CoD
<matjaz> slax0r, novejši ne, stari so top
<slax0r> ma tudi stari so lame ass
<slax0r> te nasrota ko majmuna
<slax0r> se malo skrijes da rdeca barva zgine
<slax0r> BAM
<speed-> q3 instagib
<slax0r> zdrav ko riba
<speed-> q3dm17 mapa
<speed-> pa nemate za burek!
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> slax0r, pojma nimaš. to je v dvojki, v enki in uo ne
<slax0r> speed-: bi te rad vido proti enomi pajdasi :D
<slax0r> ka pa of na q3 dela...
<speed-> jah zaj ka san izven forme
<slax0r> saj on tudi :D
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ce ko je blo se to popularno sta z fotrom na tekmovanja hodla :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: aja pa far cry
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> midva z cimron sva bila cist zmesaniva
<speed-> runde po 2min
<speed-> pa 20-18/19 recimo
<speed-> napeto do zadnje sekunde :D
<slax0r> gremo raje kaksno strategijo
<slax0r> warcraft 3 recimo
<slax0r> best game evah
<speed-> ce ni casa za igranje no
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> vedno je cas za igranje
<speed-> ni...
<slax0r> silence
<slax0r> I kill you
<speed-> odselit se morem
<speed-> v jodlarijo
<slax0r> y?
<speed-> ka bom mel cas!
<speed-> :)
<b4d> tower defense v w3 je bil amazing
<msev-> starcraft2
<b4d> to smo na teh domacih LAN partyjih navijali ko ze noben ni mogu vec :d
<speed-> sc2 ni slab
<slax0r> b4d: 3v3 v w3 je awsum
<b4d> hmm 2002 release date, malo starega se pocutim
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> w3 ze dugo nisem spilal
<speed-> nekak polagam upanje na lizzard
<speed-> blizzard*
<speed-> da dajo ven wc4
<speed-> like soon(ish)
<b4d> to bi blo nekaj
<CrazyLemon> no slax0r eno igrico najdi ki je nisi igral pa ki je cheap
<CrazyLemon> pa mi sporoči
<CrazyLemon> danes downloadamo tomorrow - we fight
<zdobbie> pa dela la linuksih
<slax0r> tomorrow, I am gone
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> pussy
<speed-> ajde
<slax0r> saj pravim, insurgency se nisem
<slax0r> pa mam jo :D
<speed-> jaz sem z vami
<speed-> samo nekaj kar lahko pirazitiramo
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ampak sm js
<zdobbie> dobro
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm v prednosti
<slax0r> so?
<CrazyLemon> ker poznam mape
<slax0r> daj mi en vikend :)
<zdobbie> gremo kamot slovenija : prekmurje
<CrazyLemon> slax0r v redu..naslednji teden - we fight!
<b4d> :D
<dz0ny> a tf je Å¡e okol?
<CrazyLemon> moram it.. o/
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> tf2
<CrazyLemon> lp
<speed-> prekmurje vs svet? :p
<slax0r> like always
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> samo glej nega heca
<speed-> borba do kri!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> mah
<slax0r> installiram pa vas nabutam
<slax0r> pa grem na pivo
<speed-> fha
<speed-> mpay24 podpirajo slovenijo
<speed-> ka si ti nor
<idioterna> n26 tudi
<idioterna> slax0r: ker game greste? insurgency?
<idioterna> to znam tudi jaz
<slax0r> idioterna: tbh, nimam pojma :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: un je plačilni handler
<dz0ny> n26 je banka
<dz0ny> revolut je zdej tud banka
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> revolut ma sepa?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> iban dobiš
<dz0ny> svoj
<dz0ny> n26 me ne mara :(
<idioterna> zakaj ne?
<dz0ny> nocjo povedat
<matjaz> dz0ny, a ti verifikacija ne gre skozi?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> wrong email
<dz0ny> kao
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> kako wrong email?
<matjaz> jest bom danes probal
<dz0ny> wrong email
<dz0ny> pa da mi vec ne smejo povedat
<matjaz> a maš kej z imenom pa priimkom v emailu?
<matjaz> mogoče je to
<b4d> n26 rocks :D
<b4d> dz0ny: meni ni pustilo na moj mail priimek.si
<b4d> sem moral gmail uporabit
<matjaz> b4d, omg, zakva da fak je pa to dobro?
<matjaz> danes bom probal, pa mam isto email
<zdobbie> http://www.businessinsider.com/unemployment-in-the-uk-is-now-so-low-its-in-danger-of-exposing-the-lie-used-to-create-the-numbers-2017-7
<jabuk> UK unemployment in danger of exposing lie used to create the numbers - Business Insider
<jabuk> Government statistics put unemployment in Britain at just 4.5% — a low not seen since the 1970s. But the real rate of unemployment is four times that.
<upd_> true dat
<slax0r> matjaz: spam "prevention"
<msev-> kdo je tuki že strokovnjak za ferate
<msev-> a je kšna podobna ferata bochette centrali, k je taka poličkasta
<msev-> zakaj mi v vimu indent sfrka pri kopiranju
<msev-> v sublimeu pa ne npr
<msev-> npr da na netu najdem kodo properly indentirano
<msev-> prtisnem A v vimu da bi insertiral pol pa z desnim miškini klikom pa prilepi
<msev-> pa mi čist indent unič, v sublimeu je pa kul
<msev-> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Toggle_auto-indenting_for_code_paste
<jabuk> Toggle auto-indenting for code paste | Vim Tips Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia
<jabuk> Pasting text into a terminal running Vim with automatic indentation enabled can destroy the...
<msev-> mogoče kle piše fix
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: poličkasta? dolomitske so take
<lynxlynxlynx> najbližje pri nas, da spominja po dolžini in obliki, je ceria merlone, ki preči poliške špike
<idioterna> msev-: :set paste
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nthOpo5tQDk
<jabuk> World’s Most AMAZING Desk PC – 16K GAMING BUILD LOG (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube
<jabuk> We set out to create the most incredible display setup ever... 16 4K monitors put together to drive 16K RESOLUTION!!! Ting sponsor link: Head over to https:/...
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20246431_1411961245551754_8436425661161620304_n.jpg?oh=c02a5d1f67b1eba45a8fc896835809d3&oe=5A0C56C0
<zdobbie> VapeNation
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/efter-storm
<msev-> ja lynxlynxlynx sj to mi je jasn
<msev-> sam tko kere
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo pelmo ima ful znano dostopno polico
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ni jeklenic
<lynxlynxlynx> cela krožna okrog s... unga serpentinskega nad cortino ... je polna polic (ni sassolungo) :s
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e na tofani so
<lynxlynxlynx> tam so skladi pač tako obrnjeni in je pogost pojav
<lynxlynxlynx> pri nas imaš recimo kozorogove police, samo je pretežka
<matjaz> kle ste čist napačni športniki
<matjaz> nema sporta bez lopte
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa police okrog uhhh neki mi ne grejo imena dons: un špic na severni strani viša
<sasa84> juhu
<zdobbie> koristim ja mnogo lopta
<zdobbie> ke mam kuglce v gonilnem lezaju
<lynxlynxlynx> kozja polica te vodi na kanceljne ipd.
<lynxlynxlynx> zajčja na pelc je sama trava
<matjaz> zdobbie, premer mora bit vsaj 60 cm
<zdobbie> ?
<matjaz> premer lopte
<zdobbie> za kter sport pa mas taksne zoge?
<zdobbie> za fucbal ja niso tolk velike?
<matjaz> mislm obseg :D
<idioterna> sasa84: o
<idioterna> sasa84: https://bou.si/pic/batch/efter-storm
<idioterna> tle so vse fotke
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, ti si mojstr za police
<CrazyLemon> mizar se drugač reče mojstru za police
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, ti si gorski mizar, to bo zj nasledn let od tebe oddaja najbolj popularna v sloveniji, bo nadomestila berg doktorja
<lynxlynxlynx> ojoj
<lynxlynxlynx> police, kot drugi naravni prehodi, so res carske
<lynxlynxlynx> dostikrat jih sploh ne vidiš, dokler res ne prideš blizu
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo krasna polica čez skoraj celo severno steno rjavine al pa tista na drugi strani doline - pod mlinaricami
<lynxlynxlynx> sam nista opremljeni
<msev-> al pa kanjavčeve poličke
<msev-> :D
<msev-> -rw-r----- 1 syslog            adm  21189386240 jul 24 23:33 syslog
<msev-> a loh to zbrišem k je huge
<msev-> sudo cat /dev/null > /var/log/syslog
<msev-> a tkole lahko :D
<msev-> ping
<jabuk> msev-: pong
<upd_> suuureee
<lynxlynxlynx> točno, tam sploh še nisem šel
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-25
<speed-> GUTEN MORGEN
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> di si slax0r
<speed-> njemacka ze' .d
<speed-> mater shift crkavle :D
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> zaj sem se doma
<slax0r> se en production deployment
<slax0r> te pa ob enih picim za graz po kola
<slax0r> pa dalje za munchen
<speed-> a tako
<speed-> veka riba ali kak bi pravili vi v radgoni :D
<slax0r> odi me primi
<slax0r> bi pravli mi v radgoni
<slax0r> se ti bom poslikal z njemacko pivo :P
<b4d> msev-: :set paste
<b4d> pa ti ne bo pokvarilo indentacije
<b4d> a vidim da si nasel resitev :D
<zdobbie> heeyyeyeyeyeyeyy
<dz0ny> \kick zdobbie
<slax0r> wrong slash dz0ny
<dz0ny> alias warning kick :)
<slax0r> b4d: erm...naj raje pravilno past
<slax0r> pasta*
<slax0r> ne bo treba settat paste
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> uuuuu
<sasa84> hvala zdobbie :D
<Matthai> .vreme izola
<jabuk> ARSO: Slavnik (1020m): 16.5°C @25.07.2017 7:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% severovzhodnik 3.71 m/s (13.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:22, Kulminacija: 13:13:01, Sončni zahod: 20:43:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 01min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<Matthai> hmm, a temperaturo morja se da dobit?
<speed-> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 25.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<Matthai> tnx... gremo plavat :-)
<speed-> :'(
<speed-> ne gremo...
<matjaz> gremo plavat v JSONe in loge!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/v-kanadi-obsojen-poligamist-ki-ima-25-zen-in-146-otrok/428449
<jabuk> V Kanadi obsojen poligamist, ki ima 25 žen in 146 otrok :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Vrhovno sodišče Britanske Kolumbije v Kanadi je dva kanadska verska voditelja obsodilo poligamije.
<CrazyLemon> so unfair..he's just a family man
<msev-> a obstaja kšn api k avtomatsko zazna ali je vnešena enota fizikalna ali valuta in potem naredi ustrezne pretvorbe?
<msev-> med posameznimi enotami
<lynxlynx> poglej kaj duckduckgo uporablj
<msev-> drgač duckduckgo to na spletni strani lepo nardi sam k pa uporabm njihov api pa nevem ne zna
<CrazyLemon> sure..ddg ne zna...sure
<msev-> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/duckduckgo2/0.242
<jabuk> duckduckgo2 0.242 : Python Package Index
<jabuk> Library for querying the DuckDuckGo API
<msev-> tole sm poizkušal
<msev-> >>> r = duckduckgo.query('how far is it from the moon to the earth')
<msev-> >>> r.answer.text
<msev-> u''
<msev-> >>> r.type
<msev-> 'nothing'
<lynxlynxlynx> sej na netu tud nč ne odgovori
<lynxlynxlynx> probi 10kg to oz
<msev-> >>> r.answer.text
<msev-> u''
<msev-> >>> r = duckduckgo.query('convert 150 usd to euro')
<msev-> >>> r.answer.text
<msev-> u''
<msev-> kko mi pokaže celotn izpis?
<msev-> >>> r
<msev-> <duckduckgo.Results object at 0x7eff139b6b50>
<CrazyLemon> msev- have no fear.. zdobbie is here
<speed-> jup
<speed-> your protector
<CrazyLemon> your sensei
<zdobbie> your banmeister
<speed-> nop
<speed-> msev- samo sram ga je
<speed-> na privat ga kontaktiraj
<speed-> tam bo bolj pogumen
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> sej ga je že..takoj ko je vidu da je joinal njegov cuddlebear :p
<b4d> :D
<matjaz> https://livestream.com/accounts/564247/events/7617904
<jabuk> Detonacija bombe v Vurberku on Livestream
<jabuk> Watch vŽIVO.si - Livestreaming PROfessionals's Detonacija bombe v Vurberku on Livestream.com.
<msev-> lutko kje si :D
<msev-> moj handler :D
<zdobbie> pocel stream
<zdobbie> jebela
<zdobbie> to je dosti blizu, da lahko prekmurje smatra kot invazijo!
<matjaz> speed-, slax0r: hitro v bran!
<zdobbie> to bojo torej kr raznesl?
<zdobbie> niti ne poskusal onesposobit?
<matjaz> ka-bem
<matjaz> 7 metrov v zemljo pa je to to
<speed-> nic ne de
<speed-> ce razfuka
<speed-> bomo pac parkplac za prekmurje tam naredili
<matjaz> :D
<zdobbie> RIP hiska
<speed-> ka prasnilo ze?
<zdobbie> ne
<speed-> *sigh*
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakajo?
<speed-> ce se ne zmigajo
<speed-> grem v avto pa direktno tja
<speed-> pa podzgem
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 250kg bomb se ne poskuša onesposobit :D
<zdobbie> it's disabled if it explodes *finger-to-head.png*
<slax0r> matjaz: ?
<slax0r> vurberk je drugace kar fajn oddaljen od prekmurja
<slax0r> pa kje vam je geografija?!
<speed-> za parkplac o
<speed-> bo*
<speed-> slax0r pa ne jim zamerit
<speed-> saj nevejo kje smo
<speed-> p
<slax0r> kurac pa to cakal
<slax0r> saj bo na youtube
<slax0r> bo limun dal gor
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ti bi lahk zdaj ko začneš gradit hišo poklical bomb squad pa jim povedal da je bomba ravno tam kjer maš začrtane temelje :D
<slax0r> pa to ni niti tako blesava ideja limun
<msev-> a pol ne bojo poizkušal s premikom :)
<zdobbie> zaj bo
<CrazyLemon> "počas naprej" ffs..sj nimam cel dan časa
<speed-> oni majo
<speed-> so placani za celi dan
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> čez 4 minute začnejo z odštevanjem
<b4d> komentarji so vrhunski :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> 4chan guy se pa trudi
<b4d> :P
<zdobbie> slax0r: dat u
<zdobbie> "MRÅ  TI LIBTARD"
<zdobbie> "tvoja mama je liberalizirala svojo spolno življenje"
<b4d> imajo tudi strokovnjake na terenu
<zdobbie> 4chanovci?
<b4d> ne ne, v ozadju posnetka se jih slisi
<b4d> dve bombi
<b4d> pa en stric imel predavanje kako treba to
<sasa84> štajerci, ste še živi?
<lynxlynx> msev-: a si že bil na tanovi feratici v mojstrani?
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/889743782387761152
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "@dcunni @SVbizjournal I've talked to Mark about this. His understanding of the subject is limited."
<msev-> lynxlynx, nope not yet
<lynxlynx> a bi Å¡el?
<lynxlynx> lih me je kolega klical za četrtek popoldne
<msev-> a bom zmožen :D
<lynxlynx> (če bo vreme)
<msev-> 2 varianti sta ane?
<lynxlynx> vsaj talažjo bi moral brez težav, je samo B
<msev-> no super talažjo bi šel ja :)
<msev-> pol pa če bom vidu da bo šlo bom pa še težjo :D
<lynxlynx> ok
<lynxlynx> a ti si v KI na aškerčevi al tam pri zoo?
<msev-> bliz aškrčeve
<msev-> hajdrihova
<lynxlynx> aha, zraven fgg
<msev-> jap
<lynxlynx> kdaj končaš?
<msev-> ob 4 cca, sam loh grem prej ven da bomo mel bolš vreme :)...a je kj frke če bo dežval prej
<msev-> da ne bo ful splozko pa blatno
<msev-> no sj je zajla da se loh gor prvežem
<lynxlynx> bomo Å¡e na vezi
<lynxlynx> tam je sicer precej blatno, če se prav spomnim anekdot
<lynxlynx> plan je bil odhod ob 4h, da ni lih najhujša vročina
<lynxlynx> če bo vreme velevalo kaj drugače, mogoče ob 3h
<lynxlynx> če bo malo prej deževalo, dvomim, da bomo šli
<lynxlynx> aja, še to msev-: a maš avto v lj?
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, mam
<msev-> a se kje vmes dobimo pa gremo naprej z enim a kko?
<lynxlynxlynx> najboljš
<lynxlynxlynx> a si Å¡e v kranju?
<msev-> jap Å¡e
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je pol najboljš?
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat smo se že zaj in pustili en avto v torovem
<lynxlynxlynx> nazajgrede moraš seveda delat krog ><
<sasa84> msev-: a greš na bicikl? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ‎<‎msev-‎>‎ a se kje vmes dobimo pa gremo naprej z enim a kko? <-- sasa84, a si si predstavljala una družinska kolesa, al kaj? :D
<msev-> hahaa
<msev-> sasa84, a hočš da vlakca nardimo
<sasa84> buahahaha :D
<msev-> čuču :D
<msev-> sj loh sva sam midva ena kompozicija :P
<sasa84> sem misnla, da greste kam pa downhill
<msev-> nope sam gor gremo po zajli
<msev-> dol edin abzajl sam ne bo potrebno zj :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mam sicer dovolj Å¡trika :P
<msev-> no super pol se pa loh učimo :D
<msev-> če bo preveč cajta haha
<lynxlynxlynx> ne tam :O
<lynxlynxlynx> smo že štirje, btw
<msev-> une police k si omenjal, kera je taka da ma najbolš razmerje med varnostjo pa tem kok hudo zgleda :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče sploh ne bo variante za en avto, če se še kdo odloči
<lynxlynxlynx> brb vre
<msev-> okej ni panike bomo razdelil pol folk :)
<lynxlynxlynx> una prečka pod malim draškim vrhom proti velikem bi znala tud bit polica
<lynxlynxlynx> relativno kratko, a blizu in varno
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 24.4°C @25.07.2017 13:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% južni veter 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:50, Kulminacija: 13:10:23, Sončni zahod: 20:41:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 03min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> ooo lordi :)
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/andraz/status/889876859432972288
<jabuk> Andraz Tori on Twitter: "Some exciting news to share today! Zemanta has been acquired by Outbrain https://t.co/gUH0Hn96jU"
<msev-> lynxlynx, mam to troje jap :D
<msev-> a uno "popkovino" k je za počivanje na težjih segmentih ne rabm (k svk mam) :)
<msev-> bom dal še kolesarske rokavice gor da bom mel boljši oprijem na zajli :D
<msev-> am zakaj je plex dobr, tale dlna zadeva od windowsa je čist nice and seamless :)
<msev-> plex pa nisem znal naštimat brez da bi tutoriale gledal (ki jih nisem)
<lynxlynx> popkovine ne rabiš, rokavice so pa dobra ideja
<lynxlynx> jaz sem tudi začel s kolesarskimi :)
<msev-> a zj maš pa prov namenske :)
<lynxlynx> ja, ker sem une uničil
<lynxlynx> sej veš, mehke rokice mestne mladine
<msev-> ja klasika
<msev-> js sam kave dvigam mam roke k iz pliša :D
<lynxlynx> :P
<msev-> učer sm gledal dve ful lepe "via di fiori" al neki tazga pa "bochette centrali" :D
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kdaj menjal zaslon na HP prenosniku?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jap
<lynxlynx> msev-: če se vse poklapa, gremo letos v dolomite
<lynxlynx> če ne boš lih totalno zajebal, greš komot zraven
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kolko €€ ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dobu sm ponudbo da kupim cheap laptop za mal EUR
<CrazyLemon> 10% cene..sam zaslon ne dela drugač je pa nov laptop
<matjaz> zaslon dobiš poceni na ebayu
<matjaz> recimo 50 eur
<CrazyLemon> thats cheap
<matjaz> ne vem kateri model je že bil točno
<matjaz> se je pa zaslon zamenjal v 10 minutah
<CrazyLemon> za laptop bom pa dal 40€ :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ebay.de? ebay.co.uk? kateri?
<matjaz> vedno kupujem na uk
<CrazyLemon> 0 results for display 17-y009nm
<CrazyLemon> :'(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zemanta.com/blog/outbrain-acquires-zemanta/
<jabuk> Outbrain acquires Zemanta - Zemanta
<CrazyLemon> ah..je že jure prilepu link :)
<CrazyLemon> he has been outbrained
<CrazyLemon> meh..nov nvidia gonilnik ni nič boljši kot tisti starejši
<slax0r> sup bitches
<CrazyLemon> hows munich
<slax0r> pointerwebz is damn slow
<slax0r> dat ssh lag...
<CrazyLemon> no lte ?!
<slax0r> sem isi pozabil kak film dat na laptop
<slax0r> yay me
<slax0r> hotel interwebz
<CrazyLemon> vem..ampak zakaj nisi na LTE?!
<CrazyLemon> maan..pozabu sm ker munchenier bier sm pil
<CrazyLemon> v eni taki..authentic oštariji
<CrazyLemon> the best bier i ever drank
<slax0r> zdaj sva bla sam dol v loby na beer
<slax0r> ker scije zunaj
<slax0r> in ne, foun mi ne poveze lte
<CrazyLemon> slax0r Zum Dürnbräu
<CrazyLemon> good food - great beer
<slax0r> das 2 far
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r v centru je
<CrazyLemon> takoj blizu marienplatz podzemne
<CrazyLemon> near the red light district
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<slax0r> wut's dat? :P
<CrazyLemon> Franziskaner Weißbier
<CrazyLemon> tole
<slax0r> moram probat :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<msev-> lynxlynx, drgač sm lih bil, ampak kam pa greste? :)
<msev-> drgač very nice! :)
<lynxlynx> a v brenti?
<lynxlynx> na kraljico
<lynxlynx> pol pa še kaj tam okrog, bo najbrž samo 3-4 dnevna
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-26
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20258414_10154841404747005_7786421444779285417_n.jpg?oh=ffee56974e70eb5b16ccbd58f9eb88e2&oe=59FA784A
<idioterna> no car, no problem!
<speed-> no car only problems!
<msev-> lynxlynx ne tm pa Å¡e nism bil :D
<msev-> aha ni ga :)
<msev-> speed-, i dont get the durex reference
<speed-> what a surprise
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<msev-> a spet ni lynxa no
<sasa84> a ste šli včerej?
<msev-> ne no jutr gremo
<msev-> kdaj me boš vzela v prikolco na kolo
<sasa84> a greste plezat al kaj?
<speed-> hi saska
<msev-> sasa84, u izi ja
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> sasa84, kdaj greva midva na un kolo za 2 osebi :)
<slax0r> da bi se ti peljal ona pa gonla ne? :P
<msev-> tko ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa Å¡e dobr razgled bi mel od zadaj :D
<slax0r> mogoce bi pa ona tebe naprej dala da bi ona mela "razgled"
<sasa84> đizs, človk mal novice prebere, pa kle že cela štala!!!
<sasa84> živjo speed- :)
<sasa84> jutro slax0r :)
<slax0r> hi sasa84 :)
<sasa84> msev-: moja prijateljica pa njen tip tud kar plezata dost
<Matthai> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 25.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 25.0°C
<Matthai> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.8°C @26.07.2017 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% vzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:43:09, Kulminacija: 13:12:45, Sončni zahod: 20:42:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 59min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> brrrr
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 12.9°C @26.07.2017 6:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:34, Kulminacija: 13:09:28, Sončni zahod: 20:39:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 59min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> uu, najs...Å¡e 13 ni :P
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme lienz
<jabuk> lienz: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-550869/
<sasa84> 0_o
<lynxlynxlynx> buggy
<msev-> mal se je treba hecat :)
<lynxlynxlynx> & jutrro
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, jutro...ei ta regina al kaj kko to zgleda :D
<msev-> če je kraljica :)
<Matthai> a ste videli kako so včeraj rešili Vurberg: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqTekffGo8k
<b4d> napeto je blo :D
<Matthai> Laško je dobo :)
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> a kdo ve kko se iz kodija streama fotografije na dlna tv?
<dz0ny> kupiš chroemcast
<dz0ny> docn't care about kodi pa dlan and all that crap
<dz0ny> dlna
<dz0ny> \me broekn recordd
<msev-> to je slab fix :D
<msev-> zakaj naj ne bi delal prek dlna, če iz win boxa dela u izi
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: marmolada
<sasa84> hahahaha, keraa dobra tole od matthai na yt :D
<sasa84> hahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> batman pa despacito :D :D :D
<msev-> uu lynxlynxlynx zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny typos? :D
<msev-> i broke him
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, a po ferati boste Å¡li na maromolado? :D
<msev-> http://www.hribi.net/slika.asp?pot=53224 tale del mi zgleda mal problematičn :D
<msev-> ampak ni nujno :)
<msev-> mogoče se pa po takih klinih čist lepo hod
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, a bomo šli z uno košaro gor da si mal pot skrajšamo :D
<CrazyLemon> lynx ^ to boš mogu poslušat cel čas.. če nimaš otrok boš sedaj vidu kako zgleda taužnt vprašanj "zakaj", "a bomo", "kaj je to" :P
<lynxlynxlynx> po vii eterni ni noben hotu it, je pa obnovljena
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pride na glavni vrh
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da sem obupal, dokler ne gremo enkrat prvo na glavni vrh
<lynxlynxlynx> na sliki so pa skoraj štenge, kaj se hočeš? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: prepozno
<msev-> ja zgleda u izi :D
<msev-> sam ka pa vem kko je to v realnosti :P
<msev-> pomoje bo Å¡lo :), a tm gremo?
<lynxlynxlynx> počasi sine :P
<slax0r> sasa84: a se gonis kaj?
<slax0r> tolko glej da pustis limuna odzdaj
<sasa84> slax0r: ta tedn bo mal počitka
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> neeeeee
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> slax0r: mam upravičene razloge :P
<sasa84> ko se ti uppravičeni razlogi končajo..bom pa 2 dni v lj :P
<CrazyLemon> upravičeni razlogi = PMS
<CrazyLemon> women are like that
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_-mlYAMrs/
<jabuk> Instagram
<jabuk> 48.2k Likes, 984 Comments - Elon Musk (@elonmusk) on Instagram: “Testing The Boring Company car elevator”
<slax0r> sasa84: naj ti bo :P
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFk9Q-1XcAEi1Z8.jpg:large
<zdobbie> kvaj je to v liniji postavljeno?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFcNC_xXUAQfCtB.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFcNFWnXgAAk95J.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> "Most probably corona discharges on a fence."
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_j-tBJ3Kss
<jabuk> Coconut Oil Kills - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 66 - YouTube
<jabuk> Coconut Oil Kills - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 66 LovingAF T-Shirts available at: http://shop.awakenwithjp.com/ Order my new book at: http://HowToBeUltraSp...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/MrSeanConway/photos/a.195893013789882.51840.188844331161417/1466391016740069/?type=3
<jabuk> Sean Conway - ANNOUNCEMENT. On the 5th August I depart... | Facebook
<jabuk> ANNOUNCEMENT. On the 5th August I depart from Portugal to begin my world record for fastest crossing of Europe by bicycle. Hoping to complete the 4000...
<CrazyLemon> 300+ km/day
<CrazyLemon> totally doable
<zdobbie> seveda bo
<zdobbie> a ne vidis, da ma disk vzadej
<msev-> mislm da si bo moral brado obrit da bo mel manj upora :D
<zdobbie> tud to
<zdobbie> pa noge!
<dz0ny> Ohladitev je prinesla tudi bolj sveže jutro. Najnižje temperature so bile v Ratečah (6,3 °C), na Jezerskem (4,3 °C), Babno polje (4,9 °C), Nova vas na Blokah (5,3 °C).
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/ArsoVreme/posts/1623912314299504
<jabuk> Arso Vreme - VIÅ INSKA OHLADITEV PRINESLA V GORAH SNEG, NA... | Facebook
<jabuk> VIŠINSKA OHLADITEV PRINESLA V GORAH SNEG, NA JUGOVZHODU PA DOBRODOŠEL DEŽVčerajšnje plohe in nevihte so nekoliko bolj omilile sušo na jugovzhodu kot dan...
<msev-> <zdobbie> pa noge! - k sasa :D
<zdobbie> k sasa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sounds cool
<sasa84> kaj je z mojimi nogami?
<slax0r> dey nice
<sasa84> aja...obrite :P
<sasa84> to pa delam tud če nisem na biciklu :P
<sasa84> drgač bi me lovci strelal v gozdu...kao medvedka :P
<slax0r> ampak samo poleti
<slax0r> pozimi se ne vidi :P
<sasa84> pa jaz sem iz notranjske... pršparam pr žabah!
<sasa84> al pr nas je mraz pozim :D
<slax0r> a bejz, ase pozimi odselis na babno polje? :D
<sasa84> z dz0ny Å¡parava kurjavo
<slax0r> z kosmatimi nogami
<dz0ny> js se ne brijem :)
<sasa84> tko da dz0ny je toplej pozim
<sasa84> (v noge)
<dz0ny> prot burji v obraz :)
<sasa84> slax0r: jst nisem gastarbajter s parimi jurji... vsak kubik bukovne se pozna :P
<sasa84> to rečem dz0ny ...pa zaleže
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> hue hue :P
<sasa84> znađi se je reku tito...pa si z glisto čevelj zavezu :P
<sasa84> slax0r: a si že v dojčland?
<slax0r> sasa84: mhm
<sasa84> a si priden al delaš galamo?
<slax0r> mi delamo galamo
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> in super se imamo!
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> a pol vidva z dz0nyjem se osebno poznata ostali pa ne :D
<sasa84> z dz0ny sva intimna prijatelja
<sasa84> od CrazyLemon sem vidla sam levo in desno nogo (sumim, da jih ima več)
<sasa84> idioterna je že vse pokazal, slax0r pa sam bicikl
<slax0r> *sigh*
<slax0r> *unzips*
<msev-> a CrazyLemon je ubistvu hobotnica :D
<zdobbie> primarno, da
<msev-> a zdobbie je pa robot? k je specializiran za ban-anje :D
<zdobbie> kokr Anna!
<zdobbie> .yt boten anna
<jabuk> Basshunter - Boten Anna (HQ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7EQaNlsEFs
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj to
<idioterna> a noge
<idioterna> sej mam sam dve
<idioterna> js se brijem, sam ne po nogah
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> ne ne, ko msev- sprašuje, če osebno poznam folk
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> js osebno poznam folk, sam vecine s tega kanala se mi zdi da ne
<sasa84> idioterna: jaz nobenega
<idioterna> hm js Matthaija pa BigWhalea pa lowk3ya pa polza recimo da osebno poznam, pa napsyju sem enkrat nesu en adapter pa zdej vem kako zgleda
<zdobbie> so what!
<zdobbie> ce nbenga ne poznas!
<msev-> a je yang v izgonu zj :D
<zdobbie> avtoizgonu
<idioterna> yang prav da se v sloveniji nc ne splaca zbirat
<idioterna> in da so uni k gledajo na to ce se neki splaca zbirat idioti
<sasa84> kaj pa ti zbiraš idioterna ?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem ce kej
<idioterna> kilometre?
<sasa84> tud v redu
<idioterna> dons sm shranu se mestno voznjo s kripo
<sasa84> a tist bicikl  si kupu, ko maš kao za otroke vozt?
<sasa84> 1x si pejstnu nek link
<msev-> js pa zbiram izkušnje :D
<msev-> pa elektronske gadgete tut mogoče :D
<idioterna> sasa84: https://www.babboe.nl/bakfietsen/curve-elektrisch
<idioterna> sasa84: neki se menim, k v ljubljani mi ga hocjo za 3000 prodat
<idioterna> tam ga pa lahko dobim za 2200 oz. mogoce clo brez ddv
<sasa84> uf, 3000
<sasa84> za 800€ razlike jih lohk do polnoletnosti na sladoled vozš :D :D :D
<dz0ny> se bo vroce http://www.wetterzentrale.de/de/topkarten.php?map=3&model=ecm&var=2&run=0&time=192&lid=OP&h=0&mv=0&tr=24#mapref
<zdobbie> bomo sli s pitastrudl v njemacko
<dz0ny> loh bi Å¡li nemke pogledat ja :)
<zdobbie> te grejo ponavadi cez poletje na hrvaski
<zdobbie> hrvasko
<zdobbie> tko da se loh k limunu usedemo na smarski klanec
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdobbie: pa sej lohk limuna gledate
<sasa84> to bo najboljš reality show :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ja to zdej misls k se nis vidla kok sladoleda pojejo
<sasa84> idioterna: a ga dost? če jaz peljem moje učence na sladoled, vsak 1 kepico... sem že začela dvomt v njih :)
<sasa84> sicer na vsake tolk se kakšen okorajž pa reče, da bi še 1
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pridte, je fajn tukaj
<pitastrudl> far to the north
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<pitastrudl> večer
<metalcamp_> sup
<pitastrudl> nič kej, urlaub v nemčiji
<pitastrudl> up north
<pitastrudl> and there
<idioterna> sasa84: ma nasi pozrejo eno banco, ne eno kepco
<idioterna> sam so vseen slank, k skos sportajo
<sasa84> veš kaj... pa mal si ven iz lj, lohk rečem na vasi... pa otroc se mal zunej podijo, z njimi greš na bicikl ne pa da jim tablco v roke porineš, da si jih frej
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> niso se tablce uporablal zares
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: ping
<metalcamp_> oh noes
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/koVY-zMzeVQ
<jabuk> Steinjo - Friday Fahrenheit - YouTube
<jabuk> See more of Erlend & Steinjo here: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8E24770011626D2E&feature=plcp The greatest hits of Erlend & Steinjo is now availabl...
<zdobbie> hum, lemme chek
<zdobbie> check
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> Wednesday
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/jwM65q
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tale popust :D
<CrazyLemon> also... od kdaj win10 pridejo z amazon store
<slax0r> also, since whendo you care
<CrazyLemon> pa dropbox tudi je zravn
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a ne vidiš računa.. tist je račun za win10 napravo :D
<slax0r> kaksen racun?
<CrazyLemon> [21:15:50] <CrazyLemon>: https://goo.gl/jwM65q
<CrazyLemon> [21:15:58] <CrazyLemon>: kaj pa tale popust :D
<slax0r> slow interwebz
<CrazyLemon> mcafee livesafe gor inštaliran..485MB :D
<CrazyLemon> kot da ma vse viruse gor Å¡e :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> the whole package :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<slax0r> treba je kdaj kak positive result dat
<upd_> ker je ok email client za android
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_bspp3qgtyxwp_prenosnik_acer_spin_3_15_6__fhd
<jabuk> Prenosnik Acer Spin 3 15,6� FHD i7/12GB/1TB/WIN10 Touch
<jabuk> Prenosnik Acer Spin 3 15,6� FHD i7/12GB/1TB/WIN10 Touch z garancijo za najni�jo ceno. Primerjave, testi, ocene, nasveti. Hitra dostava tudi brezpla�no.
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa awesome price
<CrazyLemon> 15.6 touchscreen pa Å¡e i7 + 12gb rama
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
 * CrazyLemon uporablja gmail na androidu
<upd_> a imam lahk v tej od gmail svoj email server
<pitastrudl> upd_:  k9 je bahe kul
<pitastrudl> baje*
<pitastrudl> imaš lahko
<CrazyLemon> sup dewd
<CrazyLemon> a boš kupu apu?
<CrazyLemon> za 110€ dobiš zravn še prenosnik
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> v prenosniku pa tudi APU!
<CrazyLemon> double APU! double win!
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/business/news/components/108331-amd-q2-2017-financials-boosted-ryzen-cpu-sales/
<jabuk> AMD Q2 2017 financials boosted by Ryzen CPU sales - Components - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Computing and Graphics segment revenue was $659 million, up 51 per cent.
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20264879_1408045679250396_5267282794632348345_n.jpg?oh=c36fc3a374e2cb535a61ac65e88aa40a&oe=59F26B15
<CrazyLemon> slax0r irl ^
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ej kaj je s tem klubom nasim
<idioterna> nekam osamljen sm
<CrazyLemon> če ni vroče
<CrazyLemon> kako naj kolesarimo ko ni vroče
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<idioterna> ja nc pol
<slax0r> idioterna: germany
<slax0r> no bike
<slax0r> ga ze pogresam :)
<upd_> kako pa nj vem a je email račun pop3 al imap
<idioterna> slax0r: ja kaj pa nisi sel s kolesom tja? sej je skos po ravnem :)
<slax0r> samo alpe vmes ;)
<idioterna> ja to je mal gor mal dol, v povprecju nula
<slax0r> true
<slax0r> mogoce cez par let :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-27
<msev-> jutro
<idioterna> dan
<speed-> jutro
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> jou jou :D
<zdobbie> heyaaa
<idioterna> dobro jutro
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, dons pa gremo
<msev-> a pol kr ob 3
<CrazyLemon> i said it once and i'll say it again..tale nvidia je katastrofa :D
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat se odloči da ima dovolj in ne boota v system
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne odstranim gonilnika, po tem pa normalno boota
<speed-> it's linux
<speed-> not the other way around
<speed-> :p
<speed-> sodelavcu je flickalo celi cajt
<speed-> pa samo se ustavo sistem
<speed-> windoze delajo prfektno!
<CrazyLemon> tudi to se dogaja..včasih se preprosto sam ustavi pa 'no video source' :D
<msev-> speed-, true
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ryzen Å¡e dela sam.. no video source :D
<msev-> pol morm bit vesel da mi dela tok dobr kot mi haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam updateat ne smem :D
<CrazyLemon> ko naredim nvidia-uninstall pa piše da smth was altered
<msev-> js sm mel podobne težave sam nevem kko sm rešu
<CrazyLemon> zihr si kupu amd kartico
<msev-> nop
<msev-> a ni blo včash tko da je bla boljša kompatibilnost z nvidio :D
<sasa84> oooo hvala zdobbie za voice!
<sasa84> jutro miške jutro :)
<sasa84> vidim, da ima CrazyLemon Å¡e zmer iste probleme :P
<idioterna> ce bi se z biciklom vozu jih ne bi mel
<CrazyLemon> oh..očitno chanserv ne mara tvojih izjav sasa84 :/
<sasa84> ooo, packa CrazyLemon !
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: Å¡tirih
<sasa84> zdobbie: help!
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš vse s sabo?
<sasa84> aj lav ju zdobbie !
<CrazyLemon> no she doesnt
<sasa84> go away octopus!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.arnes.si/zaposlitev-pridruzite-se-nam-pri-povezovanju-znanja/
<jabuk> Zaposlitev: Pridružite se nam pri povezovanju znanja : Arnes
<jabuk> K sodelovanju vabimo programerje, začetnike z željo po učenju in izkušene strokovnjake, prav tako pa si želimo spoznati novega sodelavca, inženirja.
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/oxo3vtzau0cz.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/LoveFoodExtra/videos/449509892094643/
<jabuk> Love Food - Kinder Bueno Chocolate Egg! 😍🍫Tag a Friend! 👇
<jabuk> Kinder Bueno Chocolate Egg! 😍🍫Tag a Friend! 👇
<CrazyLemon> NSFW!
<b4d> holy crap iTerm podpira emojie
<b4d> :D
<b4d> 🐼
<b4d> 🐼
<b4d> :D
<b4d> kr malo narobe se mi zdi v terminalu videt to
<idioterna> ja sej je
<idioterna> unnatural
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, torej da se tm v šenčurju dobimo okol pol 5 a kko?
<msev-> kok časa rabmo eno rundo gor?
<msev-> kašna panda :D
<msev-> dz0ny, <sasa84> aj lav ju zdobbie ! ->> kko loh prenašaš tako nezvestobo :P
<sasa84> msev-: midva sva v odprtem razmerju
<dz0ny> msev-: zakaj bi morala met ženska sam enga ljubimca?
<msev-> :P, a ma rajš mlado meso, ker se mi zdi da sva midva z zdobbijem mal mlajša od ostalih :P
<dz0ny> msev-: tolk sm star kt ti
<msev-> no sj zato te ma pa rada :)
<msev-> pol te ona strenira :D
<b4d> Preparing to unpack .../qemu-utils_1%3a2.8+dfsg-6+deb9u1_amd64.deb
<b4d> tole sem nalepil, da je vsaj malo veze z linuxom :D
<b4d> tale kanal je cela zmenkarija
<b4d> :D
<dz0ny> pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: The 'zc.buildout==2.9.4' distribution was not found and is required by the application
<dz0ny> [10:32]
<dz0ny> Successfully installed collective.recipe.environment-0.2.0 pyjokes-0.5.0 zc.buildout-2.9.4
<dz0ny> [10:32]
<dz0ny> wtf is going on
<dz0ny> tko se jest
<sasa84> msev-: nis najmljaši a veš...
<sasa84> najmlajši*
<sasa84> 84 so moja leta... ne pa letnik rojstva
<msev-> <sasa84> msev-: nis najmljaši a veš... --> ja to je kr bad ja
<msev-> najbolša leta sm dal napačnim ženskam :P
<zdobbie> hadlfkndmgn.v
<msev-> rage quit ^
<CrazyLemon> he just jelly
<sasa84> msev-: vsi smo dal to skoz... jaz, jabuk in ubuntulog smo najboljša leta dal napačnim ženskam :P
<msev-> sasa84, to bi rad vidu kko si ji dala :P
<sasa84> mi trije smo se sam ulegel in čakal :P
<msev-> evo zj pa nazaj na work "Ion Channels as Molecular Coulter Counters to Probe Metabolite Transport" :D
<sasa84> metoda?
<sasa84> pričakovani rezultati?
<msev-> ne sam raziskovanje področja :)
<msev-> neki že računamo sam mormo dobit dobr pogled na širši področje da bomo dobro zgodbico lahko nakonc napletl :D
<CrazyLemon> https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv/25811675040-offset-5132-854x480.mp4
<CrazyLemon> wait for it
<b4d> http://digg.com/2017/russia-spain-womens-basketball-wrong-basket-sportscenter
<jabuk> This Is The Strangest, Dumbest Minute Of Basketball We've Seen In A Long Time - Digg
<jabuk> The finals of the U19 Women's Basketball World Cup got weird.
<msev-> haha
<msev-> he is like a real man :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> zihr so vidle kšnga dobrga desca podobnga CrazyLemon pa so se zbegale
<CrazyLemon> i can't deny that
<sasa84> msev-: da vidš CrazyLemon pa res takoj žogo vržeš in zbežiš :P
<CrazyLemon> coz i'm a baller?!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> octopus!
<msev-> on jih lah ful shandla naenkrat
<matjaz> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/metallica-play-a-dome-in-antarctica-20131209
<jabuk> Metallica Play a Dome in Antarctica - Rolling Stone
<jabuk> The band has now played all seven continents
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mmmm whatcha say https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_206_eto48xf6h8qy_graficna_kartica_asus_geforce_gtx_1060
<matjaz> https://68.media.tumblr.com/4fb7608469ee4e125659aa28a80057bb/tumblr_osehs54xym1qzhjh2o1_400.gif
<matjaz> ouch
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie buy me one 2?
<CrazyLemon> pa preveri da imaš 8pin napajanje na PSU :D
<CrazyLemon> da ne boš pol čakal še PSU :P
<CrazyLemon> o/
<slax0r> ali pa 2x 6pin :P
<zdobbie> bomo vidli!
<slax0r> zdobbie: direkt na 220v
<dz0ny> matjaz: em januarja je bla 300€
<dz0ny> what changed?
<matjaz> dz0ny, um, kaj? kdo?
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQtkFz7y-bc
<jabuk> Story Time - The Legend Of Nip Nip - YouTube
<jabuk> Nip Nip, the true American Hero. I appreciate the support you're all giving me. These videos take forever to make. If you can please follow my on Twitter. I ...
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> 10/10
<pitastrudl> MATCH starts
<zdobbie> pizde https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/7/27/16050420/apple-ipod-nano-shuffle-discontinued
<slax0r> prasci
<slax0r> kako si dovolijo
<CrazyLemon> fucking assholes
<CrazyLemon> najprej paint zdaj Å¡e nano?!
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<slax0r> nano?!
<slax0r> WAT?!
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> apple shit
<slax0r> phew
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> fuck nano
<zdobbie> shuffle tho
<matjaz> shuffle je najboljša zadeva kar jih je apfel pljunil ven
<zdobbie> y
<idioterna> dunno, js mam na androidu gugl plej mjuzik pa kr ok dela
<idioterna> lte and everything, no wires
<idioterna> edini downside je da gugl ve da skos loopam sovjetsko himno
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to downside?
<pitastrudl> ja, zakaj pa?
<pitastrudl> zdje lahk še oni uživajo v loopani sovjetski himni :D
<andrej> lol @ slax0r
<CrazyLemon> uuu..jutri bo pa live stream predstavitve tesla model 3
<slax0r> andrej: lol right back @ u
<sasa84> miške, lahkonočko
<CrazyLemon> waat
<CrazyLemon> a ma twitter nov font?!
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx car! :) dobr je blo dons :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kratka turca, ampak ja
 * andrej chuckles "apple shit" ... 
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-28
<msev-> dz0ny, najs amazefit je že 100usd :D
<msev-> seems amazefit2 is incoming :D
<msev-> če bo na 50usd padla jo bom kr kupu tut če bo tanova boljša :D
<msev-> oz. dunno mo vidl kaj bo mela tanova boljšga če se bo splačal novo :D
<metalcamp_> jutro
<dz0ny> msev-: sej so že ven dal
<dz0ny> its meh
<zdobbie> msev-: as se naplezu
<msev-> zdobbie, dobr je blo ja...dz0ny kje pa lahko preverm :D
<msev-> bom poguglov nevermind
<msev-> ja kul pol pa recimo še mal počakam verjetn bo amazefit še padu kj dol
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> ej dz0ny pismo js ne najdem 2ke
<msev-> a mi prosm pokažeš da si preberem
<msev-> a v leclercu majo samo kindla paperwhite a majo tut tamalga?
<b4d> kak ti je pa tamali kindle
<b4d> vsi so isti
<b4d> pa ne bit kocler in vzami pw
<speed-> jutro
<msev-> te fraze pa še nism slišal kocler :P
<msev-> a to je sinonim za Å¡krtuh :D
<msev-> a kdo ve a majo v bigbangu/leclercu že take usb ključke k majo na eni strani usb-c na drugi pa normaln usb
<CrazyLemon> 'normaln'
<msev-> oz fullsize
<msev-> https://www.mimovrste.com/nas-naprave kater Qnap je kle best value for money?
<msev-> če rabm sam 2 diska
<msev-> a ma kdo kšnga starga dobrga za prodat :D
<b4d> msev-: a mas black friday, vse kupujes danes :D
<msev-> hahah :P to sam "načrtujem" :D...skor rajš bi mel NAS k Kindla
<msev-> un fire 7 tablet bi si blo kul kupt za dashboard za home automation
<msev-> sam pod pogojem da bi ga  dobil za okol 50 eur :)
<b4d> kindle raje kot NAS, za njavo mas pornhub
<msev-> čaki keri tuki delate v avstriji pa pridete v slovenijo kej :)
<b4d> home automation pa je massive pain in the ass
<msev-> haha b4d
<b4d> kaj manjka roletam na polento
<msev-> to je vredu sj tok advanced nebi Å¡u
<msev-> sam senzorji lučke ledice pa namakalni sistem :) tiste rolete se mi zdijo preveč drage :)
<msev-> pa security system senzorji + kamere :D
<msev-> čist tko iz geek stališča mi je zanimivo
<b4d> sej zanimivo je, ampak ko slisis od profi izvajalcev te avtomatizacije kaksne pizdarije imajo, pozabis te ideje :D
<b4d> za kindla pa res, ne glej drugo kot pw
<b4d> ekran je odlicen, resolucija je kul, lucka popravi zadevo milijon
<b4d> jaz imam mislim da kindle 4, pa cakam ze celo vecnost da crkne da pw nabavim :D
<msev-> loh ga men doniraš za simbolično ceno :P
<b4d> hehe, ne dam :D
<b4d> en piksel mi je pocil po poteku garancije
<msev-> da maš pol razlog da kupš pw :D
<b4d> pa sem na support pisal
<b4d> so mi ponudli 20 eur ce kupim pw
<b4d> ampak sem reku klinc, sej dela, ta en piksel pa je itak 80% cajta prekrit s tekstom
<b4d> in evo happy camper :d
<msev-> superca
<b4d> se mi pa zdi nabava kindla en takih boljsih nakupov, redko se pocutis da si res izkoristil napravo do konca
<CrazyLemon> b4d nič ne kupuje..ker je za synology/qnap že spraševal..sam je očitno 'pozabu' bookmarkat tist kar mu je dz_0ny predlagal
<b4d> :)
<msev-> b4d a pol daš pdf knjige pa revije tut gor?
<msev-> a se bl na epube osredotočaš?
<matjaz> msev-, seveda
<matjaz> pa članke z neta si lahko pošiljaš
<matjaz> vsaj jest to delam
<msev-> top :)
<b4d> jaz izkljucno mobi/epub kar je
<b4d> naceloma samo leposlovje berem
<b4d> ostalo kar na laptopu
<msev-> js bi sam članke, strokovne knjige pa poljudnoznanstvene, geeky revije :D
<b4d> potem rabis bolj tablico
<msev-> sam ma slabšo vidnost zaslona podnev pa mn battery lifea
<msev-> pismo sm kreten takrt k je bil amazon day bi mogu slax0rju al pa unmu paypalat ful keša da bi mi v avstrijo naroču robo, prnesu ob priliki v slovenijo pa poslal v paketu do mene :D
<msev-> -unmu + speed-
<slax0r> ful kesa ja
<slax0r> samo jaz si 60% poberem
<slax0r> speed-: pa 62
<speed-> + davek
<msev-> is it because i'm black? and not an official member of prekmuerje republica? :D
<zdobbie> nej davek
<zdobbie> mitnina je
<zdobbie> nej
<zdobbie> mostnina!
<slax0r> msev-: yes
<msev-> brodnina
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tm so brod lordi :D
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 01:29
<CrazyLemon> k
<msev-> .time tokio
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Tokyo, Japan je 17:31
<matjaz> .time ljubljana
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Ljubljana, Slovenia je 10:35
<matjaz> a že tolk je ura al kaj?!
<CrazyLemon> jp
<msev-> a za emby je treba tut account nardit
<msev-> tko k je za plex treba?
<msev-> zakaj zahtevajo account pr plexu?
<matjaz> lokalno ga ne rabiš
<matjaz> globalno pa ja
<zdobbie> brodnina
<zdobbie> THIS GUY REKTS
<pitastrudl> morgen
<msev-> matjaz a pol dejansko lahko brez accounta plex uporabljam :D
<msev-> najs
<msev-> https://gfycat.com/DopeyFreeArachnid
<jabuk> Control Panel Montage GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch Control Panel Montage GIF by smashcuts on Gfycat. Discover more diy GIFs, elitedangerous GIFs on Gfycat.
<msev-> https://www.theverge.com/2015/8/20/9184195/this-backlit-diy-control-panel-is-extremely-dope
<jabuk> This backlit PC control panel is extremely dope - The Verge
<jabuk> We've all dreamed of controlling a Star Trek-style control panel, managing a computer's functions through physical buttons and tactile commands. Well, some crazy bastard on the internet has really...
<msev-> holly shit sick
<msev-> take my money
<zdobbie> what money
<zdobbie> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dan-martin-diagnosed-with-two-fractured-vertebrae-after-tour-de-france-top-10/
<jabuk> Dan Martin diagnosed with two fractured vertebrae after Tour de France top 10 | Cyclingnews.com
<jabuk> Irishman will forego the Clasica San Sebastian to rest
<msev-> dobr
<msev-> močan
<msev-> dz0ny, a je možn youtube muziko kontrolirat iz gnome panela? :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> well lahko sprogramiraš
<dz0ny> but why on earth :)
<dz0ny> https://github.com/toddmotto/public-apis
<jabuk> GitHub - toddmotto/public-apis: A collective list of public JSON APIs for use in web development.
<jabuk> public-apis - A collective list of public JSON APIs for use in web development.
<msev-> a spotify pa lahko?
<msev-> al pa mopidy pa prek tega ostale :D
<msev-> https://9gag.com/gag/aDzWK9B
<jabuk> Like a Boss - 9GAG
<jabuk> 3,841 points • 85 comments - Like a Boss - 9GAG has the best funny pics, gifs, videos, gaming, anime, manga, movie, tv, cosplay, sport, food, memes, cute, fail, wtf photos on the internet!
<msev-> lol a je ful čudn če maš 2 uri, eno maš recimo daily-driver (SW3 android wear), pol pa za šport pa daš na desno roko amazefit haha :D
<msev-> al pa ne sj nism tok len bom že dal eno dol pa drugo gor, fajn bo da bo ena zmerm v standbyju
<msev-> če bom dal pozabt napolnt da bo druga sigurn npr
<msev-> :D
<b4d> al pa da bi ti bil moski pa kupu seiko 5 in nimas problemov?
<b4d> :D
<msev-> nism js vintage playboy b4d js sm moderni playboy :D
<b4d> in kako ti to gre? :D
<b4d> kaj ti bo ta gadget kr neki
<b4d> to moras imet mosko mehansko uro in kacija
<b4d> :)
<b4d> *akcija
<msev-> b4d ti  zihr piješ schwepss :P
<msev-> k je za prave moške
<msev-> uglavnm sj sm mel do par let nazaj tako uro :D
<msev-> pol sm jo pa nehal nosit je pa bivša šla hahahaha :D...b4d you must be up to something :P hahahaah
<upd> öä#
<CrazyLemon> ãũõ
<upd> ta ubuntu ne zazna cdroma
<upd> dvdroma
<CrazyLemon> fake ubuntu
<upd> sploh ne vem a je pekac dvd rom pise gor
<upd> a more bit un dvd rw
<CrazyLemon> jp
<upd> ok ql
<upd> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mq70bu85cx9t7cd/20170727_215004.mp4?dl=0 pa ta komad iscem ce mogoce kdo pozna
<jabuk> Dropbox - 20170727_215004.mp4
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<matjaz> upd, ja
<matjaz> Ksenija
<matjaz> Ne pusti me čakati
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> look at him
<CrazyLemon> shazam can't touch him..cant touch him!
<idioterna> cak js mam en komad k ga shazam ne prepozna
<idioterna> bom zrihtu mp3
<matjaz> en redkih novih slo komadov, da ga poznam :D
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> skoda.
<matjaz> dej nalimi
<matjaz> bom najdu
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> sam da pridem do racunalnika
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-29
<t3ch> jo
<idioterna> dan
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzT0uNT0ds8
<jabuk> First Model 3 Handovers - YouTube
<Qsgfghg> Fztg
<matjaz> evo, pa mam nov telefon
<matjaz> zdej pa sam kable naročit
<dz0ny> katerga
<idioterna> a rabs kleme da ga prvic zalaufas
<matjaz> skorej ja
<matjaz> nimam USB C kablov
<matjaz> pa polnilc rabm Å¡e en
<matjaz> dz0ny, P1'
<matjaz> P10*
 * dz0ny has the same phone
<dz0ny> sam to dobiš zraven
<matjaz> ja, pa rabm še kakšen polnilc pa kabel :D
<matjaz> sam je pa odl(5)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kcOpyM9cBg
<jabuk> Ludwig van Beethoven: Ode an die Freude/Ode to Joy 1 - YouTube
<jabuk> Ludwig van Beethoven: Ode an die Freude/Ode to Joy Der bekannte Ausschnitt aus Beethovens 9. Symphonie The famous part of Beethoven's 9th Symphonie Text/Lyri...
<zdobbie> pretty k
<matjaz> .yt tchaikovsky piano concerto 1
<jabuk> Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 FULL / Martha Argerich, piano - Charles Dutoit, conductor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItSJ_woWnmk
<matjaz> this is better though
 * CrazyLemon does not understand why would anyone buy anything but latest Google/exNexus phone
<zdobbie> Nexus no mo
<zdobbie> also, Goögle
<idioterna> jsm lihkar kupu 2 nexusa 5x
<idioterna> 200 each
<idioterna> dokler se jih se dobi
<idioterna> pa ce prov zastopm majo pred sabo se en major version update
<idioterna> tko da trenutno best bet
<CrazyLemon> če bo do septembra izšel android O pol ja
<idioterna> ja js ne dam jurja za telefon
<idioterna> k pol ga ne bom mogu sabo nosit
<zdobbie> ampak ves ksne fotke bi to delu z javorja
<idioterna> podvodne ane
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/aTQZGv
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobbie> splitting atoms much
<idioterna> this is a red panda picture account.
<CrazyLemon> hm..nova ikonca na youtubih
<CrazyLemon> dostop do youtube tv, youtube gaming, music, kids, etc
<matjaz> čaki, če svojo musko uploadaš na Google Music, ne rabiš subscriptiona?
<idioterna> matjaz: ne
<idioterna> matjaz: ampak subscription je 6 na mesec pa ~vse je gor
<idioterna> tko da uresnic se se kr splaca se mi zdi
<matjaz> idioterna, sej mam spotify drgač. sam zdej sem odprl Music, pa je vsa muska noter, kar sem jo naložu.
<matjaz> ene 20gb
<matjaz> že dolgo nazaj
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-30
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km JV od Å ENTJERNEJA @30/07/2017 03:16:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.77+N,+15.42+E
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 5.km SZ od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @30/07/2017 03:16:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.22+E
<msev-> dz0ny, kje loh pol preberem on novi amazefit uri če si reku da je že zunaj :D
<msev-> a mislš to amazefit youth
<msev-> a je to kao nova
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20476334_10154755034139327_8004413727046342273_n.jpg?oh=d14e32e7e4b7bd5a0f3ee33ec5bba4ff&oe=59F556CD
<matjaz> .yt it's tricky
<jabuk> RUN-DMC - It's Tricky https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-O5IHVhWj0
<zdobbie> iiiIITSSSTRICKEEHHH
<zdobbie> lmao
<zdobbie> Penn & Teller
<matjaz> rofl
<matjaz> spota Å¡e nikol nism vidu
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> wuba luba dub dub
<lowk3y> re
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/up3nm9c3wmcz.jpg
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako uploadaš gor svojo musko?!
<dz0ny> Stabilizacija dobr dela https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzW8rlOhxrI
<dz0ny> sm pa mel bilanco pr glavi skoraj
<CrazyLemon> learn to bunny hop
<pitastrudl> git gud
<zdobbie> but
<zdobbie> 'gud' is not a git command.
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<zdobbie> whoa there
<zdobbie> mister deformista
<pitastrudl> de_formed
<zdobbie> get outta there, it's gonna blow!
<pitastrudl> that's what she said
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<CrazyLemon> she suicidal? :(
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, http://i.imgur.com/DNJmNsV.png
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/MP113G2.png
<CrazyLemon> matjaz oh! :)
<CrazyLemon> 'upravitelj glasbe'
<CrazyLemon> i'm not on windows silly
<CrazyLemon> aha..sam chrome extension potrebuješ
<CrazyLemon> pretty k
<CrazyLemon> ty
<matjaz> sej ne vem a se zajebavaš al kaj
<matjaz> 64-bitna datoteka .deb (za operacijski sistem Debian/Ubuntu)
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meni tega ne ponudi :)
<matjaz> ti bom jest ponudu
<matjaz> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-beta_current_amd64.deb
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj kul.. like i said
<CrazyLemon> [22:25:45] <CrazyLemon>: aha..sam chrome extension potrebuješ
<CrazyLemon> [22:25:47] <CrazyLemon>: pretty k
<matjaz> I hate you
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-play-music/fahmaaghhglfmonjliepjlchgpgfmobi
<jabuk> Google Play Music - Chrome Web Store
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo če bi tale google play music mel folder v driveu
<CrazyLemon> in bi vse bilo na enem mestu
<zdobbie> fajn bi blo
<zdobbie> pis dedku mrazu!
<CrazyLemon> gimme his email
<zdobbie> dedek@mraz.fi
<CrazyLemon> Host mraz.fi not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> dedek mraz ne obstaja!
<CrazyLemon> dovolj vas mam..ln
<CrazyLemon> ne..Å¡e ne.. Å¡e trije mp3ji da se uploadajo
<CrazyLemon> pol vas bom mel dovolj
<zdobbie> now?
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e workout playlist uredim
<zdobbie> NeverLeaving
<CrazyLemon> pa grem..ok!??!
<CrazyLemon> stop rushing me ffs
<CrazyLemon> baaaaaaiiiiii
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-23
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> bok
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> HELOW napsy
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> o/
<speed-> HAIL
<slax0r> TO THE KING BABY
<speed-> kaksmo
<slax0r> konec dopusta
<slax0r> pa se pondelek
<slax0r> kak mislis?
<speed-> ooo
<speed-> se pravi maximalno spocit in motiviran?
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> se ne ves kak je z mulci na dopusti :)
<speed-> ah tocno
<speed-> to mores s sebo vlect
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> naj bi :D
<slax0r> tak pre pise v pogodbi
<speed-> ge si pa bil
<slax0r> brac
<speed-> ah so
<slax0r> so so ja
<speed-> jaz bi naj sel na krk
<speed-> v nedeljo
<speed-> samo mislin ka nede nic
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ka pa?
<speed-> neje fraj lekar
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> slax0r !!!!
 * sasa84 skoči slax0r v naročje in ga celega poljubčka
<sasa84> SLOWN DOWN, WOMAN!
<sasa84> *jump jump jump* slax0r
<slax0r> yay \o/
<sasa84> wihaaaaa
<sasa84> :)
<slax0r> now that's a greeting I could get used to :P
<sasa84> slax0r, si predstavlaš, da bi bla sodelovca?
<slax0r> hmmm :)
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> kako ste se mel na dopustu?
<slax0r> ej vroce ful
<slax0r> svic je skoraj bolj tekel kot pivo
<slax0r> ampak ful dobro drugace :)
<slax0r> po 13ih letih spet na bracu, je blo treba it obiskat vse stare tocke
<sasa84> slax0r, tukej pa skorej zima :)
<sasa84> lepo to slišat ;) mulčki so se namočil do druzga leta? :)
<slax0r> komaj sem jih iz vode vlacil
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> to je to... v genih ostane panonsko morje :P
<slax0r> tocno tako :P
<msev-> yes
<msev-> končn se mi je na bouncerja uspel povezat s fona
<msev-> da mam zj iz vseh platform neomejen dostop do #ubuntu-si :D
<slax0r> oh no
<zdobbie> wat een kampeon
<speed-> wooho
<speed-> mseva mamo 24/7 na razpolago
<zdobbie> not the man we need, but the man we deserve
<slax0r> kaj smo ap komu naredili da smo si to zasluzili?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6578.82, low: 6255.00, high: 6633.21, bid: 6569.97, ask: 6578.82
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 395.592629907 (0.0601516 BTC)
<slax0r> 2k by december
<CrazyLemon> aye
<sasa84> slax0r, zakaj kar random folk dobiva OP pa voice? :\
<sasa84> jaz bi si ga zaslužla že zarad ... pač.. stvari :P
<slax0r> sasa84: katerih stvari? :P
<slax0r> dvigni majcko pa se obrni proti CrazyLemon :P
<slax0r> lahko proti meni tudi, samo jaz tezko dam kak op ali voice :P
<pitastrudl> a lahk tut js
 * pitastrudl dvigne majco proti CrazyLemon 
<pitastrudl> pls giv
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/aCWZOul.gif
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko in se obrne proti CrazyLemon 
<e1e> hello
<pitastrudl> hi
<e1e> kako kaj?
<pitastrudl> busy, pa tam? :)
<e1e> trenutno ne preveč
<idioterna> na easy
<CrazyLemon> busy je reku... BUSY
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-24
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> 2k soon
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6823.73, low: 6517.33, high: 6872.26, bid: 6817.28, ask: 6823.73
<idioterna> or not
<speed-> ma to se nekaj brca
<speed-> kot svinja pri kolinaj
<slax0r> idioterna: by december
<speed-> nebo dugo
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko
<sasa84> anyone za voice? :D
<sasa84> krejzek Å¡e spi :\
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k4pMTsa1Kw&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> Official Clip ft. Jason Spencer | Ep.2 | Who Is America? | SHOWTIME - YouTube
<jabuk> WHO IS AMERICA? is a half-hour series from comedian Sacha Baron Cohen, in his return to series television for the first time in more than a decade in the gen...
<lynxlynxlynx> legenda
<slax0r> sasa84: <3
<sasa84> ooooo slax0r :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
 * slax0r pomaha sasa84 
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 7994.14, low: 7638.03, high: 8029.69, bid: 7998.09, ask: 8000.20
<zdobbie> 2K very soon
<sasa84> helou helou slax0r
 * sasa84 skoči slax0r v naročje *moj moj*
<speed-> :)
 * slax0r pocarta sasa84 
<sasa84> oj speed-
<sasa84> oooo, hvala slax0r
<slax0r> speed- je ljubusumen :)
<speed-> jup
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<slax0r> :O
<slax0r> now I'm jelly
<speed-> +speed-
<speed-> kak ghey zgleda to
<speed-> PLUSslax0r
<speed-> je tudi ghey
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> pri meni je slax0r+ :p
<speed-> ti si speshul
<speed-> skoraj bi avto kupo prejsnji teden ej
<speed-> faking shit :D
<speed-> se dobro da sta ga stara od moje
<speed-> ce ne bi ga jaz vzel ziher, sem se navduso :D
<slax0r> kaki avto?
<speed-> toyota c-hr
<speed-> moj stric prodaja avte
<speed-> pa mu ga je en pacient pripelal
<speed-> kupljen marca letos
<speed-> pa rajsi odpelal stari audi a5 4leta 150k+ km :D
<speed-> sta mu mogla se izplacat
<speed-> v glavnem avtek je svetski
<speed-> pa poceni 23k
<speed-> novi je prek 30k
<speed-> puna oprema
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> skoda ker  je tko grd ane
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> toyote so grde s ponosom
<idioterna> avto je orodje, ne pa okrasek
<zdobbie> a niso toyote ISIS-cars?
<idioterna> so ja
<CrazyLemon> so ja
<idioterna> no, ISIS so zdej
<idioterna> prej so ble taliban, se prej pa mudzahedin
<zdobbie> ma ja, ISIS je tko on the brink
<zdobbie> kaj sledi?
<zdobbie> prekmürski bataljon?
<idioterna> http://www.primalunleashed.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/tumblr_m8553wQW2n1r7xa2f.jpg
<idioterna> ja odvisno i guess
<idioterna> speed-: a bos kupil?
<idioterna> povej kolk kalasnikov rabis v isti barvi
<sasa84> kako bi se prevedlo "service recipe"?
<sasa84> glih v nedeljo sem se usedla v to toyoto!
<sasa84> super je
<sasa84> obrneš ključ, čudno zavergla... in pol nisi zihr, če maš avto užgan :D
<sasa84> nejmu kuri 4 litre
<sasa84> njemu
<b4d> speed-: a si ti sploh slovenceljn? Ce pa ni audi, dzabe vse
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pa bmw... bosansko muško wozilo :P
<sasa84> to je zadnč en reku
<sasa84> da imam denar za nov avto... kupim tale hibrid od toyote
<slax0r> jaz bi tudi a5, se raje 6 <3
 * sasa84 poboža slax0r po bučki "mucek, če boš sam na ubuntu-si, dinarčki ne bodo padal v denarnico"
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> kofe si grem skuhat
<sasa84> Å¡e kdo?
<sasa84> slax0r, kofetk?
<b4d> sasa84: tle pri meni je klub BMWjasev
<b4d> v bloku zivis v garsonjeri z dvemi mulci
<b4d> ampak nekako napraskas za staro trojko
<b4d> letos si je 18" feltne privoscil
<b4d> lajf is gut
<slax0r> sasa84: ja prosim :)
<idioterna> js grem pa na kolo
<idioterna> later
<speed-> lol nebom kupo
<speed-> ker je ze prodan
<speed-> CrazyLemon grdi?
<speed-> meni je neverjetno dober
<slax0r> 100 ludi, 100 cudi
<slax0r> 100 zena...
<napsy> 200 djeca
<dz0ny> https://whynohttps.com/country/si
<jabuk> Why No HTTPS? The Most Popular Websites in Slovenia Still Loaded Insecurely
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rryo67CItc
<jabuk> South Florida's Biggest Problem: Caucasian Shaming - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 119 - YouTube
<jabuk> South Florida's Biggest Problem: Caucasian Shaming - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 119 Grab Comedy Show Tickets at: https://awakenwithjp.com/events/ Ultra Spi...
<sasa84> skb :\
<slax0r> https is overrated
<sasa84> oh no it isn't!
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNkjDuSVXiE
<jabuk> Argument Clinic - YouTube
<jabuk> Monty Python
<slax0r> yes it is
<sasa84> oh no it is not!
<slax0r> it most definitely is
<sasa84> pffffff
 * sasa84 zamahne z đezvo prot slax0r ... a neb raj en kufe?
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: vedno ;)
<msev-> random folk da dobiva voice, js sm pa res zlati inventar tega kanala :P
<slax0r> platinast
<sasa84> jaz pa ne :(
 * msev- pošlje slaxorju diamantnemu memberju tega kanala some bro love
<sasa84> krejzek še spi in je brezveze, da dvigujem majčko :(
<msev-> bros be4 hoes :D
<slax0r> sasa84: saj sem jaz tu :P
<idioterna> sasa84: a ti je dolgcas
<idioterna> pomoje loh pridem naokol kej, ceprov zdele je lih pripeka
<idioterna> aja mogoce bi loh kej na stravo nalozu neki sm clo posnel
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6997.75, low: 6517.33, high: 7015.25, bid: 6997.75, ask: 6999.47
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 8211.62, low: 7638.03, high: 8211.62, bid: 8210.60, ask: 8211.62
<zdobbie> like I always said, 20k by August
<slax0r> ^
<pitastrudl> čer
<Dom`> čer:)
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/bLvpxEI.gifv
<jabuk> Enjoying a game of basketball.
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-25
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/1uatKx2.mp4
<pitastrudl> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<speed-> hai
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> kak je banda
<zdobbie> .yt jebejo nas
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<zdobbie> useless
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw
<jabuk> SLON IN SADEŽ- Jebejo nas - YouTube
<jabuk> moj avtorski video narejen z movie makerjem :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
 * slax0r pocuka sasa84 za kiklco
<zdobbie> that's a paddlin'
<sasa84> ooo moj pacek
 * sasa84 pomežikne slax0r 
<sasa84> slax0r, zdobbie je neka moralna policija zadnje čase ...
<slax0r> vidim, kar -v :/
<slax0r> ne vem kako bom zdaj zivel :)
<idioterna> tješk.
<sasa84> slax0r, zdaj vidiš, kako je men :\
<slax0r> zdaj te razumem ja
<sasa84> tenkju!
<idioterna> kva pol
<idioterna> a bo revolucija
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxuLNn2UH1U
<jabuk> Thor: Ragnarok - The Revolution Has Begun - YouTube
<jabuk> Oh my God, that blaster pumped you off? Where we're going, we won't need pamphlets.
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8SaLxGtNKE
<jabuk> Unmanned Solar Airplane V3 - Record 16 h flight - YouTube
<jabuk> Unmanned Solar Airplane - The Future is Here 6/ march/ 2017 Record 16 h flight, longest flight in history! The future of the new beginning is here. I develop...
<msev-> lej to kr slovenc
<msev-> advanced
<msev-> pa čist tko nč posebnga dizajn
<sasa84> pa enya zraven :D
<idioterna> dobr je naredu
<zdobbie> proper slav accent
<zdobbie> "Unmanned Solar Airplane"
<zdobbie> ma ne vem, ce loh spravis cloveka v to letalo
<zdobbie> proper slav crocs as well
<slax0r> sasa84: ^
<slax0r> now's your chance
<sasa84> uuujaaaaa
 * sasa84 se obrne proti CrazyLemon in dvigne majčko
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> a čem se še prot zdobbie obrnt?
<slax0r> do eet
 * slax0r gets camera
 * sasa84 pokaže zdobbie kolesarska stegna!
<sasa84> slax0r, to bl pali pr zdobbie ... zdobbie ni tko k CrazyLemon
<sasa84> eh, ništa
<slax0r> o...poglej
<slax0r> agate powah
<zdobbie> no mo
<slax0r> oh no
<msev-> sasa84, ritke Å¡e nobenmu nisi pokazala
<msev-> mogoče so ass-mani
<msev-> al pa lahko probaš namest s kšnim real-life imgur picsom :D haha
<idioterna> js bom su pocas en krog s kolesom, loh pridem u zivo pogledat
<idioterna> ni neki ful navdusenja, zgleda hoce specificno tvojo pozornost CrazyLemon
<idioterna> pomoje mene ne mara zato k kde nucam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna makes sense
<CrazyLemon> (kde stuff)
<msev-> a je plasma zj new hotness Å¡e kr
<CrazyLemon> nope..nikoli bila
<idioterna> jsm lih 2 tedna nazaj kde 4 zamenu za plasmo
<idioterna> works fine so far
<slax0r> kde > gnome
<slax0r> any day
<CrazyLemon> boobs > sasa's boobs ?
<zdobbie> tfc
<zdobbie> doesn't even need msev anymore
<CrazyLemon> aye
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> žio o/
<sasa84> slax0r, .. kde?
<idioterna> joj, zdej si se pa izdal
<idioterna> tut pogledala te nau vec!
<e1e> kako ste kej?
<speed-> super
<speed-> malo se kuhamo edino
<speed-> pa lenuh sem da bi sel okna zapret pa klimo vklopo :D
<e1e> haha
<idioterna> v hribih je lepo hladno
<speed-> ej
<speed-> <- prekmurec
<speed-> hribofobi smo
<zdobbie> ohladi se v müri
<speed-> ja
<speed-> sem se ustavil v petek na enem brodu
<speed-> za cele 3minute
<speed-> pa sem mislo, da me komari pojejo :D
<e1e> lol
<e1e> si jim že bil všeč speed- ;)
<sasa84> kümari
<e1e> mene na srečo nimajo preveč radi
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Adam - Sredi Ljubljane.
<slax0r> idioterna: o ne :(
<slax0r> sasa84: izmed DE mi je vedno bilj najbolj vsec
<slax0r> dokler nisem odkril xfce
<slax0r> in kasneje se tiling wm
<slax0r> "odkril"~
<sasa84> moj prvi stik linuxa je bil ubuntu s tastarim gnome2... vedno bom imela neko navezo do gnoma :)
<sasa84> mate tud ful pohvaljo ... ampak je stvar navade in kaj ti bolj sede
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> jsm kde zacel uporabljat pri verziji 2
<slax0r> jaz pa honestly vec ne vem
<slax0r> vem samo da je bil mandrake
<idioterna> prej sem fvwm2
<slax0r> spomnim se tudi da sem vmes uporabljal icewm
<idioterna> tega js nism
<slax0r> vidim da se je relativno aktiven repository
<idioterna> sm windowmaker vcasih
<idioterna> pa enlightenment k se je blo treba bahat
<e1e> Jaz sem začela bolj pozno uporabljat linux,nevem zakaj ga nikol prej nism, ker mi je super
<slax0r> to sem jaz tudi vcasih
<slax0r> E mislim
<slax0r> because, fancy
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> pa compiz mi ni delal
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> men je na intel kr dobr delal
<idioterna> sm mel predavanje na enem linuxtagu
<idioterna> so bli ljudje navduseni
<idioterna> tisto kocko sem vrtel pa pocel te reci z okni
<idioterna> vklopil vse efekte pa "windowsi pa ne znajo tega tralala" govoru
<slax0r> haha :)
<e1e> hehe
<zdobbie> jebemti flash
<zdobbie> ubuntu 9.x, mogoce 8.x
<zdobbie> in so hudicevi youtube videi mel zamik glasu
<zdobbie> 9.10 mrbit
<zdobbie> ker tole je bil test video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryH5cga0yUI
<jabuk> Kate Nash - Foundations - YouTube
<jabuk> Music video by Kate Nash performing Foundations. (C) 2007 Polydor Ltd. (UK)
<slax0r> spomnim se ko je bil en compiz presentation video, ki me je cist navdusil takrat, ko je na koncu se bil zeditiran en MS presentation not ko na prezentaciji tip dobi BSOD
<e1e> ampak se je tud Ubuntu MATE od začetka, do danes, tak da se mi zdi, da ni več tak podoben gnome 2
<zdobbie> member SUP
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> I do not zdobbie
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a tebi silol ipv6 dela dobro?
<idioterna> men super dela
<idioterna> telemach ipv6 pa ne tok :(
<slax0r> meni je do zdaj tudi
<slax0r> danes pa mi kar pada
<slax0r> ampak samo v6 IP izgubljam
<idioterna> hm
<slax0r> weird
<idioterna> mogoce ga tut js pa ne vem
<idioterna> morm monitoring postavt tut za v6
<slax0r> ja saj jaz tudi opazim samo ko zgubim v6 da mi ssh timeouta do serverja, ker se potem prek v6 povezem
<idioterna> sm ze pred pol leta kupu ipv6 vps
<idioterna> pa nism se prsu do tega
<slax0r> jaz se prek domene in imam oboje a in aaaa rekorede na domeni
<slax0r> in potem ko mam v6 grem gor prek v6
<slax0r> apparently
<msev-> ej a wps writer je bl kompatibln s funkcijami microsoft officea kukr libre?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pej zej gledat
<e1e> msev- mislim, da ima Wps manj funkcij, je pa odvisno katere ms funkcije rabiš, nekatere docx dokumente bolš odpira, druge slabše
<sasa84> msev-, meni wps ni bil ok... je LO bolj na nivoju
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> fuuuul fajn
<e1e> men tud ni všeč ta rdeči del...zgleda da gre proti nam :( Čeprav trenutno še sonce sije tuki
<zdobbie> kle ze veter vije
<Dom`> mb je clear
<e1e> zdej pa že lije, pa vetr ful piha... sm šla eno solato pokrit, če slučajno kej trdega prleti...
<Dom`> iz kje pa si?
<e1e> blizu celja
<sasa84> pri nas je sonce, kar vroče
<idioterna> tuki tud
<e1e> pr nas je pa dobr namočl danes... včeri pa tud ni blo nič deža, sam sončno, pridem pa v celje, pa take luže pa vse mokr okoli
<e1e> kakšne imate kaj izkušnje s sodobnimi smartphoni, kaj se najbolj splača kupit, dolgoročno, pa da ne zapraviš celega premoženja zanj?
<idioterna> bl nimamo jih
<idioterna> kitajci so zaenkrat se kr ugodni
<e1e> kaj pa maš potem idioterna?
<idioterna> nexus 5x
<idioterna> star je ze
<Dom`> e1e: budget?
<e1e> aha, moj zdejšni že že tud več kot 5 let star, sam mi je zadnjič padu na tla, pa se je sprednji del zvil :(
<idioterna> vecina dobrih telefonov danes je ful dragih
<idioterna> tko, 500 in vec
<idioterna> so pa neki kitajski flagshipi k so kr precej cenejsi
<idioterna> xiaomiji pa taki
<idioterna> se pa vcasih pozna da so kitajski
<NiceLurk> jes uporabljam 80% časa navaden kitajski nokia 3310 klon, se spoh ne sekiram če mi potleh pade, in itak sem na internetu preveč časa, tako da mi paše ob kavici poklepetati z pravimi ljudmi
<NiceLurk> kadar pa kam potujem, al pa v avtu, pa vstavim sim kartico vo kakekga androida ki stane manj kot 100€
<idioterna> js sovrazim ljudi, tko da mam androida
<sasa84> e1e, jaz sem si kupila letos nokio 6
<e1e> Dom` kulker sem gledla bo treba nad 200€ računat... mogoče do 250 al pa največ 300€
<sasa84> e1e, a imaš telekom?
<sasa84> jaz bom dala v dveh letih po 7 ojrof na mesec
<idioterna> jsm bil s prvim 5x tolk zadovoln da sm pol kupu se 4 nove iz stare zaloge
<idioterna> pol so mi pa povedal da pogosto crkne neki v 5x
<idioterna> do zdej sem mel sreco
<e1e> saša84 in kako si zadovolna z njim?
<e1e>  Baje naj bi bil med najbolj "čistimi" androidi
<Dom`> jaz mam huawei-je že ene par let, pa sem ful zadovoljen
<Dom`> poglej p10 lite
<idioterna> to je tut mene preprical da sm si nokie ogledu ampak
<idioterna> cene so kr visoke za resne telefone z dobrim foticom
<e1e> huaweiji mi niso najbolj všeč...
<Dom`> po izgledu, al drugače?
<e1e> ja js bi tud mela takega z dobrim fotoaparatom, ta, ki ga imam zdej lepše slike dela, kot en pravi fotoaparat, ko sm ga dobila
<Dom`> ker ta emgu ui ko ga majo je men ful fajn, pa Å¡e kamere so izjemne
<Dom`> ker imajo leica leče
<idioterna> 500 + davk je
<idioterna> nokia 8 scirocco k je kokrtok waterproof pa ma dobro kamero
<e1e> drugač mam pa na telemachu več paket, čeprav sm več kot pol časa v gostovanju pri telekomu...
<Dom`> mislim, dokaj cheap + good performance je huawei kar dobra opcija
<Dom`> kaj pa oneplus? je včasih bil kar dober
<e1e> huawei mi niso ok, tud kar neki jih poznam, ko so mel težave z njimi, če ne prej, mal potem ko je garancija potekla
<e1e> te ki sem do zdej gledla naj bi delal dobre slike v dobrih pogojih, medtem ko pa v slabših pogojih pa ne najbolje
<sasa84> e1e, ful sem zadovoljna.. prej sem imela pa LG. nokia6 mi je bila ugodna, ker tud jaz nočem dost dat za fon
<e1e> sasa84, kako si bla pa z LG zadovoljna?
<Dom`> e1e: p20 ma glih to, da dela v slabih pogojih ful dobre slike. :D
<sasa84> e1e, imela sem lg g3s
<sasa84> bila zadovoljna... zdaj ga ima fotr
<sasa84> Å¡e dela :)
<sasa84> je bolj počasen...ampak...pač
<e1e> sasa84 a zdej je bolj počasen, ko je že star, al je že od začetka bil?
<Dom`> ena kolegica ma tale kitajski shit: http://www.elephonestore.com/
<jabuk> Elephone Mobile - Elephone Smart Phone - Elephone Android Mobile Phone Online Store
<jabuk> Elephone Mobile is professional Android Smart Phone manufacturer.We provide High Quality Genuine Elephone S7, Elephone P8,Elephone P9000,Elephone P8000,Elephone P5000, Elephone S1,Elephone P7000 and Elephone X1 Android Smart Phone.
<Dom`> nevem točno kerega, ampak cheap, pa spec zgledajo kul
<Dom`> pa je ful zadovoljna.
<sasa84> e1e, LG je star že ene 4 leta al kolk... pa se poznajo leta :)
<e1e> sasa84 aja, tisp pa itak, na mojem se tudi mal...
<e1e> sem pogledla nokio 6, ni tak slaba, pa Å¡e akciji je nekje
<e1e> pa tud LG Q6 se mi zdi kar vredu, nekje v tem rangu
<e1e> sasa84 kako pa je kaj z baterijo pri tvoji nokiji, pa kakšne slike dela, si kaj fotografirala v različnih svetlobnih pogojih?
<e1e> Å e ima kdo kaksno drugo mnenje o smartphonih?
<CrazyLemon> e1e če kupuješ nokio pol nokio 6 2018 oz 6.1
<CrazyLemon> slax0r jp.. nimam težav z ipv6..bl z ipv4 :D (kakšenkrat se vzpostavi ipv6 only povezava)
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja gledam tud nokie, sprejemam pa še kakšne druge opcije, če maš kakšne druge ideje
<e1e> nokia 8 je pa že kr dost več, pa ima manj zmogljiv fotoaparat, sam 13MP, medtem ko ima 6-ka 16MP, čudn
<CrazyLemon> e1e saši sm predlagal nokio.. sam imam nokio.. tko da :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e MP ne pomenijo čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> tisto zraven pomeni veliko več.. fX.Y etc :)
<CrazyLemon> 12 MP, f/1.8, 25mm, 1.4µm, dual pixel PDAF
<CrazyLemon> 13 MP, f/2.6, 1.0µm, 2x optical zoom, AF
<CrazyLemon> no..tole je moja nokia :)
<e1e> aha, a maš tud 6?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne :)
<CrazyLemon> 7 plus
<e1e> a ta tud obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> e1e seveda :)
<e1e> sm misla, da je ni, ker majo sam 6 in 8-ke...
<CrazyLemon> obstaja tudi 7 5,3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1ka tudi se mi zdi..sam nism prepričan za 1ko
<e1e> ja za druge vem, da so, sam 7ke nism nikjer zasledila
<e1e> zakaj pa ne potem 8?, razlika v ceni? Kulk sploh je 7+?
<CrazyLemon> e1e odvisno kje kupiš
<CrazyLemon> določena spletna trgovina pri nas jih ima za cca 400€
<CrazyLemon> mal večja tuja trgovina pa je mela za okrog 310
<CrazyLemon> 8 scirocco ima drugačen zaslon (oled) pa drugačen design..mal bl 'fancy'
<e1e> aha, nisem se še tulk v podrobnosti spuščala, potem je kar poceni ja
<e1e> js sm gledla 8-ko pa je 374,90€, škoda da še ta ni znižana
<CrazyLemon> e1e povezavo prosim :)
<e1e> https://sgermobil.si/mobilni-telefoni/nokia-8-modra
<jabuk> NOKIA 8 64GB MODRA | Spletna trgovina Sgermobil
<jabuk> Nokia 8 omogoča bothie posnetke. To pomeni, da hkrati prikazuje posnetek prednje in zadnje kamere.
<e1e> kak je lepa tale modra
<CrazyLemon> e1e poznaš trgovino sgermobil ? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://tehnik.telekom.si/test-na-dlani/nokia-8-test-na-dlani
<jabuk> Nokia 8 − test na dlani - Tehnik
<jabuk> Naposled smo dobili tudi paradni mobitel z Nokijinim imenom. Čeprav je ta opremljen z zelo zmogljivimi komponentami, je njegova cena precej bolj prijazna žepu kot pri njegovih konkurentih. Je to njegov največji adut v rokavu?&#160;SpecifikacijeDeluje v omrežjih&#58; 2G (GPRS/EDGE), 3G (HSDPA), 4G/LTEProcesor&#58; 8-jedrni​ Snapdragon 835 (4 x 2,5 GHz Kryo, 4 x 1,8 GHz Kryo)Grafični procesor&#58; Adreno 540Delovni pomnilnik&#58; 4
<jabuk> GBNotranji pomnilnik&#58; 64 GBRazširitev pomnilnika&#58; microSD do 256 GBZaslon&#58; IPS LCD, 13,5 cm (5,3 palca), 2560 x 1440 slikovnih pik, 554 ppi, 16 milijonov barv, razmerje stranic 16&#58;9, prekriva 69,4 % površine sprednje ploskveGlavna kamera&#58; &#58; dvojna 13 MP, zaslonka f/2.0, optika Carl Zeiss, optična stabilizacija slike, lasersko samodejno ostrenje, ročno ostrenje s pritiskanjem na zaslon, zaznavanje obrazo...
<e1e> do včeri nism vedla, da obstaja lol sam majo fizično trgovino v cidycentru v celju, že ful dolg, drugač so pa pooblaščen prodajalec telekoma
<CrazyLemon> e1e pol priporočam obisk fizične trgovine.. da se prepričaš :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa kul cena
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj imaš test
<CrazyLemon> ni slab telefon za ta denar..not at all :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer nima boljše kamere kot 7 plus.. ampak slaba pa tudi ni :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon sej v fizični trgovini mi je dal vizitko, ko jih majo neki tud tam v prosti prodaji, pa so cenejši od telekomove, pa je reku, da je na spletu še ceneje, pa da lahk tud tja naročiš v fizično trgovino, pa ti pol še prenesejo kontakte in podobno
<e1e> sicer sva se včeri menila bolj za lg Q6, da je v akciji tam še bolj, medtem ko mokia 6 včeri mislim, da še ni bla v akciji
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8756&idPhone2=6885
<jabuk> Compare LG Q6 vs. Nokia 6 - GSMArena.com
<CrazyLemon> več pikslov pri q6.. boljša fotoaparata pri nokii
<CrazyLemon> boljši procesor pri q6
<CrazyLemon> fingerprint reader pri nokii
<e1e> hmm kaj je bolj pomembno procesor ali fotoaparat?
<CrazyLemon> to boš ti vedela.. koliko pa slikaš :D
<e1e> na morju sem vsak dan naredla 100+ ali 200+ slik :p
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa odkar imam nokio sm naredu.. ne vem mogoče 30 -50 slik :D
<CrazyLemon> obožujem da je gor fingerprint reader... vendar mi manjka IP68 :)
<e1e> no sej js doma tud ne naredim tulk slik, razn če me prime oz mam kak zanimiv motiv, bolj ko kam grem...
<e1e> js pa ne mislim to uporabiti
<e1e> kaj pa je ta ip68?
<CrazyLemon> standard
<CrazyLemon> water & dust proof
<e1e> aha
<idioterna> ip68 je da loh plavas z njim
<idioterna> ip67 je da loh v vodo pades pa ni nc hudga
<e1e> sem prebrala o tem standardu ja
<e1e> 8-ka mi je ful všeč, sam še vedno se mi zdi mal preveč, bi mogla v živo videt...
<CrazyLemon> 7ka plus je lepša :P
<e1e> slike?
<CrazyLemon> sekunda
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_7_plus-pictures-9058.php
<jabuk> Nokia 7 plus pictures, official photos
<CrazyLemon> slike :)
<Dom`> a naprej ma fingerprint reader?
<CrazyLemon> zadaj
<Dom`> aja, what, sem slep
<e1e> a ti maš oranžnega, al kakšna barva je to?
<CrazyLemon> e1e nope..oranžno okrog je bakrena barva
<CrazyLemon> drugače mam  črnega ne belega
<Dom`> kolko pa je $$?
<Dom`> tu piše 399e, kar se mi zdi ful sick za tak telefon
<e1e> CrazyLemon se mi zdel, da bo črn ja :p
<e1e> a modrega pa ni?
<CrazyLemon> Dom` odvisno kje kupiš
<CrazyLemon> e1e nope..črn ali pa bel :)
<CrazyLemon> če želiš modrega..huawei ima zelo lepe modre telefone
<CrazyLemon> p20 lite recimo je ful lep v modri
<Dom`> ^ :)
<Dom`> sem ji že prej omenil, pa ni glih fan. :D
<CrazyLemon> p20 lite obstaja tudi recimo v milky pink
<e1e> sej je nokia 8 tud v lepi modri barvi
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno najlepša ampak ok.. nekaterim puncam je všeč :D
<Dom`> jaz mam modrega, p20 pro
<CrazyLemon> e1e no ja..huawei ima lepšo modro :D
<Dom`> ampak oni pink je ful popularen
<e1e> ne hvala
<Dom`> twilight, al whatever
<Dom`> https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/vfLWFH5rvRXmvzxzPKriq3-650-80.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/pametni-gsm-telefoni/gsm-p20-lite-blue-huawei-609363
<e1e> ta barva mi pa ni všeč
<jabuk> Pametni GSM telefon GSM P20 LITE BLUE HUAWEI - bigbang.si
<jabuk> Telefon boste sedaj lahko odklepali s svojim obrazom, vgrajeni 4GB delovnega spomina pa omogočajo hitro uporabo in nemoteno preklapljanje med aplikacijami. Na zadnji strani je Huawei v svoji “Lite” različici P serije prvič ponudil dve kameri – 16MP in 2MP. Da bo telefon z lahkoto sledil vašemu živahnemu življenskemu stilu, bo 3000 mAh baterija s funkcijo Quick Charge napolnjena hitro in varno.
<e1e> to te oči bolijo, ko sam slike gledaš lol
<Dom`> mah, itak maš ovitek.
<Dom`> vsaj jaz :)
<e1e> ja sej jaz bom tud mogla neki met, sam še nevem kaj je najboljše oz kakšni obstajajo
<NiceLurk> baje da je v živo ta barva zelo lepa, sam ja itak morš met nek ovitek
<Dom`> ja, moreš v živo pogledat
<Dom`> ni tak shiny, I guess
<Dom`> drugače, a fotke: https://www.dxomark.com/news/
<Dom`> :)
<jabuk> News - DxOMark
<e1e> ok, dost mam za danes
<e1e> lahko noč
<Dom`> night
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-26
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<Dom`> lp
<b4d> hai
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> helow zdobbie
<sasa84> in zdobbie_
<zdobbie_> hi
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> gopro hero6, 450 eur, yay ro nay?
<slax0r> or*
<zdobbie_> dem vibercoins paying off?
<slax0r> maybe
<sasa84> juhu slax0r
<slax0r> juhu jaz \o/
 * sasa84 se stisnee k slax0r 
<sasa84> ej slax0r ... a bi ti rabu kakšno tajnico?
<sasa84> bi pršla k teb v službo... pa ti kofe kuham pa na ircu visim :P
<sasa84> ok, lohk grem tud po otroke v vrtec
<slax0r> si prepricana za to zadnje? :P
<sasa84> hm...
<idioterna> sasa84: a isces job?
<sasa84> idioterna, mhm
<idioterna> tak na easy s kuhanjem kave pa to?
<idioterna> bom mel v mislih, ce bom kej slisu
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> malo hecam slax0r ... ampak iščem ja kej
<sasa84> pa da se pol preselim v lj :D
<idioterna> aha v lj bi se selila?
<idioterna> to je pol ze resn job i guess
<sasa84> jap
<sasa84> pač iščem nekaj oreng
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> you toy with my emotions? :(
<CrazyLemon> oreng.....godlike?
 * CrazyLemon hides
<idioterna> sasa84: administrativna dela isces?
<sasa84> mhm
<speed-> to mores fajn it vodit nek projekt
<speed-> da lahko uzivas v delu nonstop
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> pač ... kar lahko delam a ne ;)
<sasa84> kakšne easy komp stvari bi tud sfolgala
<Dom`> mi rabmo deve
<Dom`> :D
<sasa84> Dom`, a ja? :)
<idioterna> developerje.
<CrazyLemon> or deve as in kamele!
<Dom`> developerje
<Dom`> hm, mogoče kamele tudi
<Dom`> bi mogoče boljše kodirale kot eni tu
<Dom`> :P
<e1e> hello
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> mogoče sem pa skriti potencial :P
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/coollew/videos/10214130026017480/
<sasa84> LOL
<jabuk> lewis meyers - lol!
<jabuk> lol!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.zaposlitev1a.com/zaposlitveni-oglas/15884/administrator_m_z
<jabuk> Prosto delovno mesto: Administrator - m/ž (Ljubljana) - Zaposlitveni oglasi
<napsy> en weird problem mam z docker save/load
<napsy> ce bi kdo znal pomagat
<slax0r> shoot
<slax0r> Dom`: kje?
<Dom`> Comtrade. :D
<speed-> slax0r si ze oddal davek?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7059.53, low: 6886.00, high: 7100.00, bid: 7050.35, ask: 7059.51
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 411.203666561 (0.0583511 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> 1mio any day now
<slax0r> speed-: ne se
<slax0r> cez vikend izpunim
<slax0r> ali pa gnes vecer
<slax0r> ce de se mi dalo
<sasa84> ccc
<speed-> • Napaka! Za vpis oznake dohodka (1101) v rubriki 'Dodatni podatki o dohodkih, prejetih iz tujine' je potrebno ta dohodek imeti vnesen v rubrikah 1000-6000.
<speed-> WTF
<speed-> kak te 1101 ne zeme prasec
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> kje to delas?
<slax0r> link me
<speed-> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Documents/Edit.aspx?id=1d8f3ad5-257d-4aad-a0c2-f48871db8078&new=true&action=import
<speed-> tu probam zrihtat :D
<speed-> testni izracun!
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> aja
<speed-> ok saj nima veze
<speed-> tak ni vredi
<slax0r> ja si dal notri olajsavo za km itd?
<speed-> nej sce
<speed-> ka si nori komaj san lanske papere najsel
<speed-> :D
<Dom`> oba s prekmurja? :D
<speed-> em
<speed-> Pri izpolnjevanju napovedi za odmero dohodnine za leto 2017, katere rok za oddajo je 31.7.2018, je nekaj novosti, na katere morate biti še posebej pozorni. Po novem se namreč stroški, kateri nastanejo v zvezi z delom (malica + prevoz), več NE vštevajo v davčno osnovo.
<speed-> wtf? :D
<speed-> ja
<Dom`> čuda
<sasa84> Dom`, ja... prekmürje
<Dom`> :)
<Dom`> ge tüdi. :D
<speed-> fajn
<sasa84> prekmurje bo zavzelo ubuntu-si! :D
<slax0r> sasa84: join the dark side
<Dom`> prekmurje republika. :D
<slax0r> we have kükies
 * sasa84 zavaruje notranjske meje
<sasa84> mi mamo dz0ny na naši strani!
<slax0r> ce se ni zmrznil
<slax0r> speed-: wut?
<slax0r> zakaj pa to?
<slax0r> te bom tak placal davka ko zuti pm
<slax0r> kje to beres?
<speed-> em nevem negi je pisalo
<slax0r> useless :P
<speed-> eh slax0r samo pri izpolnjavanji je drugace
<speed-> san zval na furs
<speed-> pod placo vpises bruto - stroski
<speed-> pa te pod dodatni podatki vpises puni bruto pa mas posebej kolono stroski
<slax0r> svasta
<slax0r> komaj sem se navcil stare papire izpolnjevati
<slax0r> pa ze pa nekaj novega
<speed-> ja :D
<speed-> fak
<speed-> zbrisali so mi podatke iz bmdja
<speed-> jaoooo
<sasa84_> speed-, a ti še delaš v ausland?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj dela ZA ausland!
<CrazyLemon> like a baws
<slax0r> za vaterland
<sasa84> slax0r, se teb kej kolca po starih cajtih?
<speed-> sasa84 prek spja
<slax0r> sasa84: niti ne :)
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> RIP us, again
<slax0r> u ded?
<zdobbie> ya man
<speed-> Vrnjeno dobite 	3.796,97
<speed-> evo
<speed-> mislim da sem dobro oddal
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> 8 ur si rabu za tole? :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> nucal pa sem kaksi 2 uri ja
<speed-> ker sem mogel gledat za celo leto 2017
<speed-> kdaj sem delal
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ce je treba zdaj tak natancno?
<slax0r> kaj pa jaz ze vem kdaj tocno sem delal pa kdaj ne
<Lurker69> https://www.reddit.com/r/CatastrophicFailure/comments/91sfnw/concrete_retaining_wall_failure_allows_a_hill/
<jabuk> concrete retaining wall failure allows a hill landslide : CatastrophicFailure
<jabuk> Reddit gives you the best of the internet in one place. Get a constantly updating feed of breaking news, fun stories, pics, memes, and videos just for you. Passionate about something niche? Reddit has thousands of vibrant communities with people that share your interests. Alternatively, find out what’s trending across all of Reddit on r/popular. Reddit is also anonymous so you can be yourself, with your Reddit profile and persona
<jabuk> disconnected from your real-world identity.
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-27
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<speed-> hai
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/vremenolovec/status/1022577528605745158
<jabuk> Twitter
<pitastrudl> hello there
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<metalcamp> howdy
<pitastrudl> US vs EU layout na tipkovnicah, thoughts?
<CrazyLemon> qwertz or gtfo
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<pitastrudl> me zanima kok tezko se je navadt na COLEMAK
<pitastrudl> https://colemak.com/
<jabuk> Colemak keyboard layout: ergonomic, fast and easy to learn QWERTY/Dvorak alternative
<jabuk> Colemak is a keyboard layout designed for touch typing in English. It is designed to be a practical alternative to the QWERTY and Dvorak keyboard layouts.
<slax0r> pitastrudl: kak eu?
<slax0r> eu ma svoj layout?
<pitastrudl> slax0r: sem mislil ISO
<pitastrudl> https://siol.net/digisvet/novice/popoln-lunin-mrk-slovenija-vesolje-473815
<jabuk> Imeli bomo kaj videti: Zvečer na nebu nad Slovenijo pravi spektakel - siol.net
<jabuk> Danes zvečer bo tudi na slovenskem nebu mogoče videti najdlje časa trajajoči popoln lunin mrk v tem tisočletju. Luna bo v Zemljini senci z vsem obsegom vztra...
<slax0r> pitastrudl: ISO in ANSI nista layouta :D
<pitastrudl> slax0r:   misliš standarde? vem, ampak se tuki navezujem na tipkovnice
<pitastrudl> https://deskthority.net/wiki/ANSI_vs_ISO
<jabuk> ANSI vs ISO - Deskthority wiki
<slax0r> to itak ISO all the way
<slax0r> layout pa UK
<pitastrudl> sem se pol odloču da bom šel verjetn za ISO standardizirane ja, ta drugi layout je preveč druačen da bi se navadu :P. Ti si se navadil na UK?
<pitastrudl> kako maš potem za šumnike poštimano?
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7056.57, low: 6699.00, high: 7119.00, bid: 7056.29, ask: 7061.73
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 8218.82, low: 7798.48, high: 8287.84, bid: 8222.93, ask: 8225.09
<CrazyLemon> any day now
<e1e> že kdo opazil lunin mrk zuni?
<CrazyLemon> e1e yup
<e1e> CrazyLEmon lucky u... js sploh ne najdem lune...očitno je še za hribom/gozdom :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e bo že..prej ali slej! :)
<CrazyLemon> a gledaš na pravo stran? :D
<e1e> ja, včeri je blo ful svetlo na tej strani ko je luna,sam kake pol ure al pa uro pozneje
<e1e> CrazyLemon sem Å¡la tud ven in cist okol pogledla kulker sem lahko vidla in ni lune, je pa kr neki zvezd, tak da je jasno nebi
<e1e> *nebo
<e1e> sem pa en utrinek vidla :)
<e1e> končno se je prikazala luna :D
<e1e> Sem vedla, da jo je hrib zakrivu
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-28
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7023.52, low: 6699.00, high: 7099.34, bid: 7023.51, ask: 7030.00
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 402.678946241 (0.0573392 BTC)
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<zdobbie> nok
<zdobbie> bok
<sasa84> pok
<Dom`> Since cassettes have an A and B side, it makes sense that CDs were the next thing to come along.
<Dom`> :D
<napsy_> lp
<Dom`> hi
<pitastrudl> lol Dom`
<napsy_> dans pa ga dobr zge
<Dom`> čist preveč :)
<pitastrudl> jep
<napsy_> kater irc client kaj uporablate?
<sasa84> napsy_, xchat
<napsy_> to se vedno obstaja?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> napsy_, eni imajo pa preko terminala
<sasa84> irssi
<napsy_> irssi sm uporabljal zadnjih 7 let :)
<napsy_> zdj pa sm na weechat presaltal
<napsy_> trenutno pa thelounge testiram
<sasa84> kaj pa irccloud?
<napsy_> to je neka closed-source resitev
<sasa84> nekaj sem slišala tudi o tem
<sasa84> dz0ny ima neko glowbear al kaj... nek medo s svetlečimi učkami :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: to je se kr weechat
<sasa84> aaa, pardon
<sasa84> ps. dz0ny, ful lepi posnetki lune
<sasa84> šibej šibej primož!!!
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://i.imgur.com/lceKnbt.jpg latest trend v loški dolini :P
<dz0ny> samo ta vikden na plavajočem gradu
<pitastrudl> kul :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a to moj bratranc kuha?
<e1e> hello
<napsy_> lp
<pitastrudl> hi
<e1e> kako kaj?
<pitastrudl> diploma pa to, pa tam? :)
<e1e> uf raje ne pomislim, kak je blo ko se je diploma pisala...
<e1e> js Å¡e kar telefone gledam
<pitastrudl> ja zame je zdl kr mučno ker me rok lovi :D sem si še od dela vzel prosto
<pitastrudl> aja, katere pa?
<e1e> trenutno gledam androide s čim manj navlake, pa da niso predragi
<e1e> pitastrudl drugač pa sočustvujem s tabo ob pisanju diplome
<pitastrudl> e1e: verjetno pol kake nokie? te so Å¡e kar clean
<e1e> ja...
<pitastrudl> hvala :D sej bi bla kul diplomska, sam morm tko v se nahitr nardit da se ne da uživat
<pitastrudl> a kupuješ sam v slo al tut iz drugje?
<pitastrudl> pol mogoče kake motorole tut pridej ov poštev
<e1e> ja nokio vrjetno
<e1e> mislim, da bom kar v slo ostala
<e1e> dans sem jih Å¡la mal gledat nokia 8.1 je ful lepa, sam predraga
<e1e> nokia 6 se mi pa zdi nekam velika, pa tak čudno pride v roki
<pitastrudl> hm, 6ka je mal velka ja če, zame bi še nekak šla ker mam velke roke, imam pa s7 pa lepo paše v roko
<pitastrudl> si gledala Å¡e kej motorole? kokr vem majo tut Å¡e kr pure android
<e1e> ja proti htc desire X so vsi zdejšni mobiji veliki lol
<pitastrudl> haha, ja ta je mal v svojih časih :D
<pitastrudl> če bi hotla neko podobno velikost pa da je novejši pol mogoče xperia xz1 compact
<pitastrudl> 118.5 x 62.3 x 9.3 mm (4.67 x 2.45 x 0.37 in)	129 x 64 x 9.3 mm (5.08 x 2.52 x 0.37 in)   levo je desire x, desno xperia
<pitastrudl> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?&idPhone3=0&sSearch2=xperia+comp&idPhone2=8610&idPhone1=4951
<e1e> ja htcja sem ga mela več kot 5 let
<jabuk> Compare HTC Desire X vs. Sony Xperia XZ1 Compact - GSMArena.com
<e1e> zadnič pa dol padel in zdej se mu občasno zmeša, kr sam neki prtiska pa piše po ekranu lol
<pitastrudl> je že presenečenje da ti je zdržu 5 let :D
<pitastrudl> men je prejšn dejansko umru sam od uporabe, notranji čip je bil bl slab očitno pa je po 4ih letih samo počas in počas vedno slabš delu dokler ni umru
<e1e> ah stara nokija, ki ma še star OS, tist ki je bil popularn pred androidom še vedno dela...mam za poslušanje glasbe, ko ma dost prostora, pa budilko
<pitastrudl> heh, js mam tut enga samsunga starga, k ma tist ta stari touch in tut Å¡e vedno dela
<pitastrudl> samsung monte
<e1e> pitastrudl mogoče si ga pa velik bolj uporablju
<pitastrudl> e1e: tut možno :D
<pitastrudl> tist samsung monte ma Å¡e sdcard slot in sem si gor dal musko in je kot nek mp3 :D pa Å¡e majhen ful
<pitastrudl> sem ga tut na plažo nosu ker tut če mi ga spizdijo se nebom sekiru
<e1e> aha, moj je mel 16GB placa, pa ga nism zapomnala
<e1e> medtem ko na htcju mam pa sam 8GB sd kartico in mi včasih zmanjka prostora
<pitastrudl> zdej maš pa telefone z 128GB :D
<e1e> ja sej... velik se je spremenil v tem času...
<e1e> uf ta xperia xz1 je pa tud ful draga
<pitastrudl> aja? Å¡koda
<e1e> kako je pa kej z zaščito telefonov, kaj je najboljše?
<e1e> oziroma kaj uporabljate?
<pitastrudl> jaz osebno kupim eno orenk, da zdrži, kitajske znajo bit tko tko
<e1e> ja to itak...
<pitastrudl> sem kupil od spigen zaščito, slim armor, pride tam 20€ in mi je zdržalo na s4
<pitastrudl> kake 3 leta in mi je neštetokrat padu po tleh
<pitastrudl> zdej sem od istih kupu za svojga s7 in je top
<e1e> kak pa to zgleda?
<pitastrudl> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/awEqeMCl_Uw/maxresdefault.jpg
<pitastrudl> je mal debelejši telefon potem ampak se sčasoma navadiš
<pitastrudl> zdej sploh ne opazim da je gor
<pitastrudl> maš seveda tut ta malo manj bukly varjante
<e1e> aha, pa te tud v slo prodajajo?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> js sm najdu pr telekomu, drgač pa tut maš pr gizmo-tu sam majo oderuške cene ampak ziher ma še kera druga firma
<e1e> aha ok hvala, bom mal pogledla okoli
<pitastrudl> np :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e imaš tudi nokio 5.1 (no nimaš je še bo pa kmalu na voljo)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ma tudi dokaj 'velik' zaslon
<CrazyLemon> ni pa to neka huda velikost :)
<CrazyLemon> (thats what sasa84 said)
<e1e> CrazyLemon tista mislim, da ni nič kej manjša kot pa nokia 6?
<idioterna> baje je nokia 6 kr 6"
<idioterna> tko da to je kr huge
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope
<CrazyLemon> 5.5
<CrazyLemon> 7 plus je 6"
<CrazyLemon> in.. ni tako huge :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni velik telefon.. js imam nexus 5 ki je 5" pa tale 6" ..velik telefon je ni pa prevelik :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa zdaj 5ka majhna :D
<e1e> Nokia 8.1 je ful lepa, ko ma mal zaobljene robove, pa več "uporabnega" prostora za display, gledla danes v A1
<CrazyLemon> e1e scirocco?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> je lepa ja ..sam ne vem ne zdi se mi vredna svojega dnarja
<idioterna> aja
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja sej, predraga je :(
<e1e> CrazyLemon kdaj pa pride nokia 5.1 ven? Pa kulk manjši phone je?
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_51_up_for_preorder_in_germany-news-32486.php
<jabuk> Nokia 5.1 up for pre-order in Germany - GSMArena.com news
<CrazyLemon> tko da pri nas.. .jeseni? :D
<e1e> haha... ja res lahko čakam tak dolg lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e jesen bo hitro tu! :p
<e1e> mojmu zdejšnemu mobijo se že zdaj skor vsak dan zmeša, pa kej po svoje dela pa piše na zaslonu, vklapla budilke, itd lol
<CrazyLemon> no pol ti je čist vseeno kaj kupiš..v vsakem primeru bo velik napredek :D
<sasa84> e1e, jaz sem z nokio6 res zadovoljna
<CrazyLemon> itak da si..kdo pa ti je dal tak dobr nasvet glede telefona :>
<sasa84> ^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa updejti so fajn ane :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon sam to je zdej zadn tedn, prej je čist vredu delu phone, čeprav je star
<e1e> CrazyLemon pa 5.1 je kr drag, vsaj za to kar ponuja se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> e1e 240€ za 3gb/32gb se mi ne zdi veliko
<e1e> CrazyLemon kakšna je pa kej kamera?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni ravno podatkov o tem kakšna je..razn to da je 16MPX
<e1e> aha ok, to mi nič ne pove
<CrazyLemon> e1e zanimiv telefon je tudi https://www.mimovrste.com/pametni-telefoni/xiaomi-mi-a1-android-one-64gb-rna
<jabuk> XiaomiMi A1 Android One, 64GB, črna| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Mobilni aparat Xiaomi A1 ima 64 GB notranjega pomnilnika, ponaša se s osemjedrnim 2,0 GHz procesorjem in z 4 GB RAM delovnega pomnilnika. Ponaša se z odlično dvojno 12MP kamero z dvojnim optičnim zoom-om in samodejnim ostrenjem. Telefon odlikujejo dimenzije zaradi katerih je enostaven za rokovanje, eleganten in lahek. Zaslon telefona se ponaša s kar 13,97 cm (5,5'') diagonale in s Full HD ločljivostjo (1920×1080).
<CrazyLemon> prav tako pure android :)
<CrazyLemon> pa 4gb rama pa 64gb spomina :)
<pitastrudl> ta je tut kul, ga kr hvaljo
<pitastrudl> pa ni pretirano drag
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> in nope
<CrazyLemon> sicer ni top shit kamera.. ampak za ta denar itak ni za pričakovat da bo taka kot samsung s9 ali pixel2 :)
<e1e> aja tega mi je dans tud v A1 predlagu ja
<CrazyLemon> pa trenutno pri mimovrste dobiš tudi xiaomi pametno zapestnico
<e1e> sem vidla, pa ne rabim
<e1e> je na A1 vseen cenejši
<CrazyLemon> koliko cenejši?
<e1e> 219€
<CrazyLemon> go for it :)
<e1e> sam kamero ma pa slabšo kot nokia 8?
 * CrazyLemon just found out about "google routines"
<CrazyLemon> e1e tastara 8ka in ne tanova?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> malce slabšo ima ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=1&idPhone1=8522&idPhone2=8776
<jabuk> Photo compare Nokia 8 vs. Xiaomi Mi A1 (Mi 5X) - GSMArena.com
<CrazyLemon> če ti kaj pomaga
<e1e> bom pogledla
<CrazyLemon> e1e poglej mal reviewe
<e1e> kaj pa je Android One?
<CrazyLemon> e1e pure android :)
<CrazyLemon> vsi ki so v android one dobijo precej hitro posodobitve ker ni neke navlake proizvajalca gor
<CrazyLemon> recimo mi a1 bo kak teden po tem ko google izda android 9ko dobu posodobitev
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za nokio 7 plus.. pa Å¡e nekaj drugih telefonov
<e1e> aha, ko to sam pri teh zadnje čase opažam, ko majo Oreo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.android.com/one/
<jabuk> Android One: Smart, secure, and simply amazing.
<jabuk> Android One phones have the latest AI powered innovations and security protections. Enjoy a smart, secure software experience designed by Google.
<CrazyLemon> e1e čisto spodaj je seznam telefonov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je kakšna cheap varianta za philips hue bridge?
<CrazyLemon> ali pa za philips hue :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon hvala, bom Å¡e mal pogledla kaj bi
<e1e> The Seven Deadly Sins of Social Media https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DjMvtc0UcAIYHHZ.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-29
<sasa84> hejhou
<sasa84> kaj dugaja :D
<sasa84> a je slax0r že vstal? :P
<NiceLurk> matr je vroče
<pitastrudl> indeed je
<pitastrudl> zdej bo Å¡e par dni tko
<pitastrudl> god save us
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-22
<napsy> hello there
<napsy> ma kdo qnap nas?
<napsy> idioterna: ping
<idioterna> napsy: ?
<msevo> question
<msevo> kako v vimu al pa sublimeu naenkrat zbrisat vse vrstice ki imajo besed END v njej razen zadnje vrstice
<msevo> al pa tut zadnjo pa ročno dodam
<msevo> nevermind sm zguglal
<msevo> :g/keyword/d
<CrazyLemon> https://www.omv.si/sl-si/bencinski-servisi/goriva/kako-lahko-izravnam-izpuste-co2
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-23
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> hot morning
<idioterna> je blo, dokler ni sla v sluzbo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-24
<CrazyLemon> https://www.btplc.com/News/#/pressreleases/bt-turns-to-canonical-ubuntu-to-enable-next-generation-5g-cloud-core-2900622
<CrazyLemon> je kdo že menjal laptop lcd zaslon? oziroma kje bi dobil nadomestni del za laptop... ne vem niti kje iskat :S
<CrazyLemon> torej če je priklopljen zaslon.. external display ne dela
<CrazyLemon> če ga pa izklopiš..pa zadeva dela
<CrazyLemon> Average:	-82112.44 kbit/s
<CrazyLemon> (-10264.06 kB/s)
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-25
<napsy> lp
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-26
<napsy> lp
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-27
<Lurker69> še devet ni pa že pol prekletih nedelskiv voznikov povsod :)
<Lurker69> mater ej, mors skor papir pa kuili v roke vzet če se češ čez lidlov parkplac pelat :)
<Lurker69> poln*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jul/26/apple-contractors-regularly-hear-confidential-details-on-siri-recordings
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EAb1lKFXsAc85x-?format=jpg&name=large     <- nanos
<idioterna> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-23
<nbert> Wazzap
<gigibu5> pozdrav
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> displayport mi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> o/
<idioterna> predvcerejsnjim sem pa mim tebe peljal
<CrazyLemon> s kolesom?
<idioterna> a se da se kako drugace? :)
<CrazyLemon> v udobju klime..ja :P
<CrazyLemon> kam si pa Å¡el?
<idioterna> iz pule domov
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/done.jpg
<idioterna> tkole sem prsu domov
<CrazyLemon> ni ti bilo nič vroče :)
<CrazyLemon> ?
<idioterna> je blo ja
<idioterna> za dol grede je blo bolj vreme za gonit
<idioterna> sem sel pa cez ucko
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/god-hates-rijeka.jpg
<CrazyLemon> u madona :)
<idioterna> in particular
<idioterna> v soboto sem sel dol, v torek pa nazaj
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/sterna-irl.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/1394.jpg
<CrazyLemon> si si natočil vode tu? :)
<CrazyLemon> to je pri oprtalju če se dobro spomnim
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> nisem, sem mel gor na meji se pol litra
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<idioterna> dol ki je odcep za gradin na cesti za socergo k je uni omv
<idioterna> sem 5 izostarjev kupil unih po pol litra
<idioterna> pa liter vode
<idioterna> 3 sem kar popil :)
<idioterna> ostalo pa potem do postojne ko sem spet liter dodal
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-24
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/WkNmOkL.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :*
<slax0r> kek
<gregor3000> 2 ključa na dekstop, pub gre na server, osebni gre v ssh. na serverju dodam pub (ročno) v authorized_keys in nato se poskusim povezati, ampak ne gre. kaj sem spregledal?
<idioterna> a si ga v pravilnem formatu dal? a je chmod 600 .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<idioterna> a ti odjemalec uporabi osebni key?
<idioterna> ssh -v user@server
<idioterna> da vidis ce poizkusi s tvojim kljucem
<zbe> Pa chmod 700 .ssh
<gregor3000> preko ssh v terminalu ne gre, preko putty pa gre :-O
<zbe> Na roke rabs ssh -i /pot/do/.ssh/kljuc user@host
<gregor3000> putty se poveže nato vpraša za uporabnik in za geslo od ključa
<gregor3000> morda to manjka v ukazu?
<zbe> Ne te sam od sebe prasa isto za pw
<zbe> a port je 22 drgac rabs se '-p 1234'
<zbe> Razn ce majo windowsi kj drgac
<gregor3000> ne saj se povezujem in Kubuntu. in putty mi dela OK, ampak preko konzole pa : Host key verification failed.
<gregor3000> saj zato mi p anič ni jasno. port je 22
<zbe> Pocekiri known_hosts pa zbris entry za ta server
<gregor3000> saj ga ni nikjer (niti etc, niti home)
<zbe> aja hm sm mislu da zato noce
<zbe> Ce je, je pod .ssh
<gregor3000> ni ga
<gregor3000> a mora biti chmod posebej za userja narejen? to je za vs euporabnike ukaz a ne?
<zbe> ti kot user in lastnik .ssh das chmod 700 .ssh
<zbe> authorized_keys na serverju pa more bit 600, sam ce se loh povezes pol to ni problem
<gregor3000> a na dekstopu mora biti .ssh chmod 700 ?
<gregor3000> na serverju imam R, W - user , group R user, others R
<gregor3000> authorised keys im auser R in W
<gregor3000> in .ssh na strežniku ima user rw in x
<zbe> drwx------  2 zbe  zbe 4,0K Jun 22 23:33 .ssh  in pa -rw------- 1 zbe zbe  516 Nov 23  2019 authorized_keys
<zbe> Povsod
<zbe> group pa others so brez
<gregor3000> ok saj kot kaže imam enako kot brat nastavljeno. bom še njega vprašal jutri. njemu dela ssh normalno.
<gregor3000> mogoče kaj manjka v ukazu. saj pravi putty se normalno poveže vpraša za geslo od ključa in ime uporabika in vse deluje
<gregor3000> The authenticity of host '192.168.1.9 (192.168.1.9)' can't be established.  ECDSA key fingerprint is "blablabla" Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?y Host key verification failed.
<zbe> Hahahah
<zbe> yes napis
<gregor3000> AHA!
<zbe> Ne stekam zakva je tk blesav sam rabs napisat s celo besedo
<gregor3000> ok, a to samo prvič? pri vseh je samo y ali pa Enter. kaj pa key password a se ga da dodati v ukaz? rad bi naredil skripto za zagon.
<gregor3000> aja saj vidim da ga je zdaj dodal v known hosts
<gregor3000> ali je bolj enarediti nov ključ brez gesla za kaj takega?
<zbe> Pol je skor bz met password. drgac loh das v ssh-agent afaik. Mal pogugli, se nism nikol ukvarju
<zbe> Ce bos pa password u skripto pisu je pa bz password met
<gregor3000> ok hvala. no saj glavno da se zdaj poveže, bom jutri dalje.
<idioterna> naredi nov key
<idioterna> brez gesla
<idioterna> ko te vprasa za geslo samo enter stisni
<gregor3000> ja verjetno bo lažje
<zbe> Drgac pa nared pod .ssh fajl 'config'
<zbe> pa dej not
<zbe> Host win10
<zbe>         Hostname 192.168.254.50
<zbe>         User zbe
<zbe>         Port 22
<zbe>         IdentityFile ~/.ssh/win10_ed25519
<zbe> U temu stilu
<zbe> pa das pol sam ssh win10
<zbe> Al pa miljon drugih opcij no..
<zbe> Kar ti pase =)
<gregor3000> ja kot kaže bo treba ključ narediti brez gesla
<gregor3000> ah saj to bo hitro.zdaj, ko vem v čem je bila težava...
<gregor3000> evo ga deluje. hvala vsem.
